# Fotos de bafles hechos en casa



## Gabf

Hola quería ver las fotos de sus bafles. 
por que la gente hace potencias de 500 w por canal pero qeu usa un parlante de 20 pulgadas? :S? no se aparte para ver que posibilidades tengo para armar algo de 100 w no c... 

si le interesa pongan la foto de los bafles que hayan hecho o que tengan no c... 

saludos


----------



## capitanp

las pulgadas no tiene nada que ver con los watts
Hay parlantes de 600Watts 15" como de 18" 1000Watts
Claro que por lo que se ve, eso esta a un pelin de tus conocimientos actuales


----------



## tecnicdeso

Es tipico en estos foros que la gente confunda el tamaño con la cantidad.
Un altavoz de 20", ya de por si muy extraño, mas que usarse para cantidad se usa para aplicaciones donde hacen falta frecuencias subsonicas, de unos hz hasta 100 hz y con su buen cubicaje. Yo los he visto en un parque temático, en una de las cuevas ambientadas en una zona volcánica. Mueven ingentes cantidades de aire para que sus vibraciones trasmitan ese ambiente.
En la realidad, ni en aplicaciones de directo se usan esas pulgadas. Es mas, lo que mas se está trabajando actualmente es el 6", 8", 10" 12" y el 15", siempre encajando la potencia al uso que se le va a dar. No tendria sentido usar un 12" de 1000Wrms en una caja de hifi, así como un woofer de 10" de 60 w en una caja para directo.
Las cajas de gama mas alta usadas para directo de Meyersound utilizan dos unidades de 8" y un gran difusor con un potente motor de compresion, y cada caja cuesta 7900Euros. mas imp.
Mi consejo es que te des una vuelta por ahí, en foros de hifi, foros de car audio y foros de sonido profesional para que puedas organizar tus ideas y así evitar hacer preguntas un tanto incoherentes.

Por otro lado, en potencias medias y altas se utilizan motores de compresión, que se basan en un diafragma normalmente de neodimio o titanio, ubicado en un pequeño recinto, y este tipo de altavoz dispone de un difusor, como una trompeta, que lanza el sonido, y este tipo de altavoz actualmente trabaja hasta 1500 Hz con una grandísima presión sonora, y son mucho mas eficientes que el típico altavoz de membrana en las mismas frecuencias.y los motores mas potentes apenas trabajan con 100 W rms.


----------



## Gabf

sabia que el tamaño no tenia que ver directamente con la potencia. pero no sabia que era tan poco dependiente como que existan ptes tan chicos para potencias tan grandes :S perdon. 

fotos no? yo queria ver eso mas que nada. 

gracias


----------



## byronserrano

hola.
mira los parlantes que recién me fabriqué.
Ojala te gusten.

Saludos.


----------



## maxep

aca un foto de la bazooka q me arme


----------



## Danielv

maxep tremenda bazooka, que tal suena ?


----------



## Pablo16

Aca van algunos


----------



## Danielv

Las cornetas del amigo pablo debe reventar bien duro !   8)


----------



## Pablo16

tecnicdeso, puedes mostrar esas cajas con bocinas de 8"? me parece interesante desde el punto de vista economico con respecto a las bocinas de 15 pulgadas. Saludos


----------



## maxep

me enamore de tu bafle d15" jbl. lo q debe sonar.
bueno yo con mi bazooka  estoy mas que contento. conseguí una gran presión sonora. se hace sentir en el auto. gaste lo menos posible (que rata jaja) gaste en esa bazooka 90$ARGENTINOS.y para el amplificador unos 50$


----------



## Nimer

Aca va el mio.
12 pulgadas de 150Wrms

y va un videito junto. 

YouTube - Mi woofer de 12 pulgadas =)


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Cuidado con esos woofer's GBR. Yo tengo unos de 15" por ahí y son muy frágiles. Volé uno con un amplificador de 100W que funciona más que bien. La bobina es prácticamente de juguete. Más chica que la de un tweeter bala promedio.
El precio es tentador, yo los compré a $80 cada uno, pero por más baratos que sean, es plata mal gastada. Después le puse unos Peavey de 250W reales de verdad y nunca más tuve ningún problema. Y suenan completamente distinto. Vale un poco más del doble pero los valen. Se están aguantando un amplificador de 200W.


----------



## Nimer

Si, en realidad sé que son una basura. Yo lo pagué $50 el de 12 pulgadas.
Pero igualmente no creo que lo use para mas de 75Wrms.
Lo tengo conectado al equipo de música aiwa que solo tira 15 por canal en 4 ohms. asi que en 8 ohms está tirando muy pocos rms, pero te aseguro que sacudo el piso vecino de arriba, de abajo y el de los costados. 

Lo voy a usar para los amplificadores que vaya armando de los baratos TDA.


----------



## tecnicdeso

No os habeis dado cuenta de que los tweeters piezoelectricos suenan muy mal? Es un tipo de tweeter utilizado en gamas bajas de productos.

Antes de armar cajas de grillos con esos altavoces les aconsejo buscar un buen tweeter de neodimio o titanio estilo t2030 de beyma. Es muy economico y no es un grillo.

No será tan barato como los piezos mototrola, pero tendreis tweeters de calidad para años, y los oídos los conservareis mas sanos.

Saludos.


----------



## Nimer

Armé este bafle porque pensé en producir para la venta.
Pero la competencia me fulminó antes de arrancar.

Un tweeter decente cuesta unos 30 dólares como minimo...
Los piezoeléctricos que usé me costaron 1 dolar cada uno.
en Argentina.


Igualmente, si alguien piensa armar un bafle, les digo que suena horrible con estos tweeters,
tienen que ecualizar el sonido y cortarle muchos agudos para que no sea molesto.
y además no llega a reproducir las frecuencias medias.
Muy poco recomendado.

Saludos!


----------



## Danielv

Jajajaja si eso es verdad, el costo aki en Venezuela tambien es asi demasiado baratos pero malos, aunque les digo que tenia unas cornetas con un bajo de 15" y tenian un medio de 4" y un tweeter de esos baratos y se escuchaban bien a pesar de todo.... pero si me quisiera construir unos bafles que tengan tweeter tipo domo a ver que tal.


----------



## maxep

me mata como habla tecnideso.(que buen español   ) siis los gbr mienten en su potncia.. tenes un estimativo mirando su iman.. pero depende para que lo uses son buenos,.. por ejemplo yo enq lo puse en la bazooka. suena barbaro.. tiene muchoa vibracion gbr.. (creo q es lo unico) peor por su precio muchio no se puede pedir.jejej. mi bazooka es de 10" de unos 100rms. y con el tda1562 la moves  afull.
osea con 55 rms loa mueve a full.
 son muy livianos estos woofers y havcen mucho ruido.. son el tipico parlante de "club".
saludos..
otra cosa.. cuanto esta el jbl de 15"? y los datos?


----------



## Fogonazo

Para los que viven al Sur del emisferio sur.

http://www.jahro.com.ar/

No son lo maximo pero son buenos y a precios logicos


----------



## tecnicdeso

maxep dijo:
			
		

> me mata como habla tecnideso.(que buen español   )



Imagino que te referirás a la forma de hablar española... si es así, a mi me mata las expresiones de los del otro lado del charco, pero imagino que no es el tema... de todos modos buena onda...

En un altavoz, todas las partes son importantes, pero el agudo y el medio es lo que va a definir un buen sonido o un mal sonido, mas que el woofer. Los medios potentes y los agudos definidos es lo que da la profundidad y el matiz de la caja. Si utilizamos tweeters  y medios  piezo, se desvirtúa el sonido al 100%.


----------



## maxep

ok tecni.. esoty armando una caja para un gbr de 10" como el q armo el colega.. pero no quiero usa esos tweeter por q como dices.. resultan molestos.. esos agudos distorsionados.. q tweeter podria comprar..(pienso gastar unos 10dlrs)


----------



## cristian_r

mi aporte no lo arme yo pero sirve igual...son load horns si alguien del foro las hizo me gustaria verla gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso

maxep dijo:
			
		

> ok tecni.. esoty armando una caja para un gbr de 10" como el q armo el colega.. pero no quiero usa esos tweeter por q como dices.. resultan molestos.. esos agudos distorsionados.. q tweeter podria comprar..(pienso gastar unos 10dlrs)



Puedes investigar en tu país fabricantes de altavoces, importadores, y averiguar si tienen algún tweeter de cúpula economico. 

En españa es posible encontrar marcas como la siguiente:

http://www.antag.es/go/search/idx/1000000/mot/Wunderton/go.htm

no es muy conocida pero para montar altavoces es economica y resulta buena calidad.

En lugar de utilizar difusores de medios caros y conseguir altavoces que suenen bien, tambien se podria utilizar un simple altavoz de 4" en un pequeño recinto y usarlo de medio, con una bobina y un condensador en serie al altavoz, de modo que las frecuencias se recorten por arriba y por debajo, y así descargar la función del tweeter haciendolo trabajar a mas frecuencia.


----------



## maxep

q condensador me aconsejas para recortar. los bajos. solo los bajos. q salgan medio y agudos. gracias por responderme


----------



## dj gangster

y aca esta el trabajo casi terminado, los fabriqué para parlante de 18 pulgadas. atte dj gangster Chile


----------



## Pablo16

Te estan quedando muy bien esos bafles dj gangster. Precisamente yo estoy por armar ese modelo también. Cuando lo termines me cuentas que tal sonaron. Saludos


----------



## dj gangster

probando sonido y posterior el trabajo terminado


----------



## ivanutn

la verdad que los woofers de arriba son muy lindos, un muy buen trabajo . . . tienen que andar muy bien

aca les subo unas fotos de mi equipo Low-End  made in home

le falta plata escima, pero de a poco se va haciendo. El problema es que estoy armando varias cosas a la vez, y no hay cash para los gastos . . . pero bue . . .

el amplificador esta basado en LM3886

los bafles son recomendados por el fabricante, todo lo que tiene y va a tener es selenium

woofers 12PW3

Corneta Hm 25-25 y el driver va a ser un D210Ti, or ahora lamentablemente tengo un par de drivers piezoelectricos de 2 dolares c/u . . . . 

pero suena lindo por lo que vale


----------



## Pablo16

DJ gangster, probaste ya el sonido de esos bafles?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola, Dj Ganster, es un diseño aceptable, pero imagino que vas a utizar un buen crossover activo y una buena etapa de potencia. Los subgraves de bocina plegada empiezan a rendir bien en potencias medias altas.
Que componente has utilizado, que características de potencia, todo eso podrias hacer un pequeño apunte.

Habia unos subgraves de TURBOSOUND que eran muy parecidos a ese diseño, claro que en su interior montaban un driver de 18 de alta excursión y 600W rms a 8 Ohm. y tenian una sensibilidad de 102db a 1w y 1m, y una máxima de 134 db's a plena potencia. Tambien te digo que este tipo de subgrave se disfruta más en aire libre, ya que a distancia se aprecia más la pegada del sub. Otra cosa es lo que utilizas en la parte de altas frecuencias, sinceramente no lo veo muy adecuado. 

Montate unos altavoces de 12" en condiciones,  Comprimidos  y un buen motor de agudos, para trabajar de 150Hz en adelante, y el sub cortalo a 150.

Mirate el documento anexo, es el modelo LT.2. Acompaña muy bien a este sub. Si te interesa te puedo publicar aqui el diagrama de la caja. Si ves las características, con dos subs bien alimentados y dos cajas de medio/agudo de ese tipo, te comes todas las cajas del mercado habidas y por haber. Si quieres observa la mayoria de cajas del mercado del estilo JBL EON, DAS DS15, ETC, Y veras que andan sobre los 124-128 db's de sensibilidad máxima, y te aseguro que 125 db's se oyen, pero 135 db's pican de lo lindo.


Un saludo


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Tecnicdeso. Creo que tu puedes ayudarme y orientarme un poco con lo que queremos hacer acá.

Desde hace un tiempo que unos amigos y yo tenemos la idea de armar un equipo de sonido para rentarlo en eventos sociales, fiestas y esas cosas.

Los bafles no los queremos comprar, los queremos armar nosotros  porque es una diferencia de dinero muy grande y yo tengo algo de maña para armarlos.

Ahora, la responsabilidad de planear todo lo relacionado al audio me toca a mí pero no tengo una idea clara de lo que necesitamos.

En un principio pensamos en tener 2 cajas de 18" 400w RMS tipo Bass reflex, esas que llevan al bocina visible y 2 - 18" igual de 400w RMS cada una con cajas como la de dj gangster. Y aparte 2 o 4 bafles de 3 vías con 2 bocinas de 15" de 150w RMS y su respectivo motor de agudos. Eso ya sería un equipo algo grande, aunque no estoy seguro de que sea lo mas adecuado, pienso y leyendo lo que dices lo pienso más, que podrían resultar mejor esos bafles de 3 vías pero con 12" y quizá pensar en otro tipo de cajas para los subgraves. Con respecto a los amplificador, pues eso ya se decidirá cuando haya una idea clara de la potencia que vamos a necesitar.

Tu que opinas? Veo que tu eres todo un profesional en este tema y te pido si me puedes echar una mano con esto, para no invertir dinero inútilmente y tener un buen equipo.

Que recomiendas tú para este caso? Lo ideal sería tener un equipo bueno para eventos de diferentes magnitudes.Osea que con lo que tengamos, poder tener diferentes 'modalidades' me entiendes? Obviamente con todo ese equipo no te vas a ir a meter a un salón de fiestas cerrado y pequeño.

Te dejo un boceto de lo que teníamos pensado pero que no acaba de convencerme. (No hagas caso de los tweeter bala que verás, igual no los voy a usar) También una foto de
 las bocinas de 15". No son ninguna marca de prestigio, pero se usan mucho por acá y las he usado un par de veces con buenos resultados. Las de 18" son iguales pero obviamente de mayor potencia.

Saludos y Gracias[/img]


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola pablo, no me voy a extender mucho. En mi experiencia te voy a aconsejar lo que a mi parecer es lo mejor.

Primero, imagino que para llevar todo este material deberás tener un furgon o un mini camion. Eso es el primer punto en contra ya que el transporte cuesta dinero, y si se quiere ser competitivo hay que eliminarse o reducir bultos.

Segundo, dependiendo del diseño, las cajas 2x15 y motor, no son lo mas aconsejable para hacer sonorizaciones de medio alcance. No tendrán la sensibilidad adecuada.

Tercero, cada caja de medios agudos va a tener una impedancia bastante baja, 4 Ohm, con la consecuente necesidad de ubicar un canal por caja.

Cuarto, es preferible buscar altura para sonorización, es decir, un buen andamiaje y los altavoces medios/agudos elevados unos 4 o 5 mts. del suelo cubren mayor superficie.

Quinto, El peso (si quieres cuidar tus espaldas)

Sexto, como ya imagino, seguramente utilizaras motores de compresión de 1 " por su coste. En mi experiencia te puedo asegurar que rinde mas 2 motores de 2" de titanio que 8 motores de 1" mediocres. Digo esto porque seguramente el equipo que has diseñado en el dibujo, probablemente tendrá muchas carencias en el rango medio-alto y un exceso de graves, o BOLA, como decimos. Eso sin contar que al no disponer de correctores de fase probablemente el rendimiento del grupo será nefasto.

Son mas los motivos por los que te aconsejo un diseño más sencillo y eficiente, elevado hasta 5 mtrs. del suelo y con materiales ligeros.

Otra es la parte de potencia, procesador, compresor y delay. Para manejar el conjunto utiliza un módulo que disponga de 2 cortes de crossover, threshold, ratio, todo ajustable. Cuando programes el equipo, nunca sobrepasarás el límite prefijado. Es muy importante a la hora de rentar equipos. 

Podria estar mucho rato contando motivos por los que adquirir o fabricar cosas pequeñas y buenas, en contra de cosas grandes, pesadas e inútiles.

Lo mejor es no dejarse impresionar por las apariencias.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

El transporte: sin problemas.

Segundo: esa idea tenia yo, sería mejor apostarle a los 12"?

Tercero: Cajas de 2 vías?

Cuarto: Ok, gracias. Estabamos pensando en altura para medios y agudos precisamente.

Quinto: Lo del dibujo si estaría pesado, aunque generalmente las cajas grandes traen 
rueditas y somos varias personas. Por eso digo que necesitaba tu orientación.

Sexto: Gracias por la infromacion. No era la idea precisamente comprarlos de 1", repito, gracias. Supongo que por usar los de 2" ya no va a haber esa deficiencia de medios/agudos, claro, combinadas con parlantes de 12" y pienso que teniendo un par de subgraves bien hechos seria suficiente. Que dices?

Todo el equipo de amplificador, compresor, procesador, etc lo tenía en mente, ya lo haz tu rectificado. El módulo del que hablas es digamos UNIVERSAL? o voy a encontrar algunos con diferentes funciones?

Gracias por todo tecnicdeso y aunque es triste, hay muchos que se dejan llevar por las apariencias. es lo que les digo siempre al Dj y aquellas personas...que se puede tener un buen sonido sin necesidad de cantidad y volumen.

Antes de cualquier cosa voy a hacer un documento donde pondré lo que CREO que estaría mejor que todo ese lío, hablando unicamente de los bafles. Lo publico y ya tu me dices que tan perdido sigo.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Pues creo que esto va mejor que la diea anterios, habra que esperar tu opionion. Saludos y gracias. Si falló de nuevo jaja mejor dime en concreto que me aconsejas.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Hola pablo yo cuando era pibe (no soy tan viejo che jaja)  tenia una sistemita de sonido para fiestas. 
2 cajas de 15" eminem 600w con sus twiter, 
2 twiteras, 
1 15" eminem 300w como sub 
2 retornos de 12". 
1 Sinto amplificador technics para los 2 12" ( estaba en un cine la compramos barata)
1 potencia de 2 * 250w 8ohm / 2 * 500 4 ohm / 1 *1000 8 ohm (CASERA) EXELENTE para los  15" 
1 amplificador NB50w*2 (STK4048) para los TW
1/2 potencia de 500 4 ohm Con su propio crossover ( casera)
2 ecualizadores en serie
2 crosoover yamaha
1 mescladora chiquita lumax
1 expancion para la mescladora de 16 canales (mic low line) con controles de tono (casera)
Un parde esfectos de luces caseros ( excelentes copias ) maquinita de humo , un par de flash de 35w

Y listo a poner musica jaja yo creo que esntre lo que se rompia en cada fiesta (siempre se rompe algo) los puchos de la semana, el flete que dabamos echos con las ganacias jajaja pero viviamos de joda. saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Hola KARAPALIDA, yo tampoco soy viejo jaja, el nick lo dice todo...pero bueno. Yo tenia la idea que con lo primero que puse iba a ser bueno hasta que leí a Tecnicdeso jaja entonces mejor le pedí ayuda. 

Los 15" como sub no me convencen mucho, los he probado y no terminan de gustarme, solo cuando estan en cajas bandpass y sale mas barato comprar 1-18" que 2 -15". Son buenos pero para un lugar pqueño y cerrado y nuestra idea es cubrir eventos al aire libre, no un concierto ni sonorizar una plaza, pero si algun jardin.

Me gusta la idea de utilizar 12" para medios con sus motores correspondientes, lo que no estoy seguro es si usarlos en casjas de 2 o 3 vías.

La mezcladora, tenemos una de 16 canales y un lector de cd's doble. Para los ecualizadores, no hay nada decidido aun, pensaba en uno estereo de 15 bandas por canal, para la potencia que se necesitaba para mover aquel lío estabamos viendo amplificador CROWN.

La iluminación pensamos comprarla, se consiguen luces audiorritmicas de 5 pisos que les llaman aca, muy baratas y laser tambien. Los estrobos, ahi tengo algunos guardados de la secundaria jaja y el DJ esta comprando un par de reproductores Pioneer. el proyecto ya esta tomando forma, pero sigue haciendo falta lo importante, el sonido! Ayudaaa!


----------



## dj gangster

Hola Tecnicdeso, gracias por tus acotaciones, en realidad les coloque unos Das 18s ya que aca en el mercado Chileno las cosas son medias dificiles al momento de elegir precio calidad pero fijate que me han rendido bastante bien, despues de haberles colocado la esponja interna. Puesto que antes era un rebote insoportable. estoy claro que responden bastante bien cerca de los 150 hz, pero a mi me gustan un poco mas bajos hablando de los 100 y hasta los 80, tomando en consideracion que los das 18s parten desde los 25.

un saludo


----------



## dj gangster

pd: la foto es la del punisher que he dibujado con el sketchup...........


----------



## ciri

dj gangster dijo:
			
		

> pd: la foto es la del punisher que he dibujado con el sketchup...........



sketchup? es algún programa especial de dibujo, para cajas de bafles? o una competencia del autocad, rhino ect?..


----------



## dj gangster

ciri dijo:
			
		

> dj gangster dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pd: la foto es la del punisher que he dibujado con el sketchup...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sketchup? es algún programa especial de dibujo, para cajas de bafles? o una competencia del autocad, rhino ect?..
Hacer clic para expandir...


si es un programa que es bastante amigable al trabajar y puedes dibujar todo lo que quieras y no tienes que hacer un curso.


----------



## ivanutn

alguien tiene algun diseño similar para parlantes de 12"


----------



## Francisco Galarza

ivanutn dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene algun diseño similar para parlantes de 12"



Esto es lo más parecido en 12" que tengo. Es de un compilado que subieron al foro.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

ivanutn dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene algun diseño similar para parlantes de 12"



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola de nuevo a todos. Veo que ya tenemos varios proyectos en semiejecución por aca.

Respecto al equipo de sonido que habiamos estado hablando antes, casi les aconsejaría que no se compliquen la vida con muchas cajas de diferentes tamaños, "twiteras"(un término gracioso) y que se decanten por material de calidad. Veo muchas imágenes de componente un tanto sospechoso por estos foros.

Trabajen con materiales como Eminence, JBL, Electrovoice, y sobretodo a mi parecer en cuanto a calidad, precio y variedad en componentes, BEYMA

Vereis que hay varias categorias de producto, Studio, Sonorización, Profesional.

Utilizar un componente de studio en una caja profesional es tirar plata, al igual que la inversa.

Otra cosa que voy a hacer es abrir un hilo en el cual ampliar a fondo la parte de los motores de compresión, altavoces de agudos y todo lo referente a frecuencias altas, porque es el gran desconocido en estos foros. Ya sabeis que para mí no todo son subgraves y bajas frecuencias.


Otra cosa que me llamó mucho la atención es el tema de diseñar subgraves con frecuencias subsónicas. Me refiero a lo de cortar subgraves a 80 o 100 Hz. Ésto tiene su parte de lógica, pero 
¿que ocurre si luego estamos reproduciendo música en MP3 a medias calidades, o grabaciones que dichas frecuencias no están bien captadas?

Particularmente esta gama de frecuencias solo las obtengo en las sonorizaciones en directo, y con microfonía de buena calidad, microfonos de mas de 300 euros.
Debemos ir a música electrónica bien grabada para apreciar esos 60-90Hz en todo su esplendor.

Normalmente, al no tener ni idea el dj aficionado de turno, aumenta los graves en el ecualizador, para nivelar la respuesta. Cuando esto ocurre,  el subwoofer se "inventa" los graves, y la música suena como suena.

Bueno, ahi estaremos apoyando todos los proyectos, siempre es bueno jugar con estas cosas.


----------



## monkey1986

estos son los bafles de mi equipo....
http://www.sansui.us/images/Speakers/SP_XSeries/spx9900_1.jpg


----------



## ciri

La verdad que veo muchos modelos, ya en cuanto pueda, tengo pendiente armar dos cajas, para unos parlantes..

asi que preparense, que me van a tener que dar algunos consejos..

por el momento sigo mirando, que tienen ustedes..


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola monkey 86... curiosos altavoces, me recuerdan a monitores utilizados en los años 70. Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos.

Para antes del 29 de febrero debemos tener algo listo. Lo mas seguro es que le apostemos a bafles individuales con 12" o 15" con su respectivo driver para medios y agudos,

Por ahora tendremos que dejar a un lado marcas de los materiales y empezar a ganar algo de dinero.

 Eso depende de como empiece a caminar esto y la decisión de no comprar bocinas como JBL, Selenium, Beyma, etc. es que en este momento no tenemos el dinero suficiente para comprar todo eso, si todo sale bien, para el proximo mes estaremos ya consiguiendo cosas de mayor calidad.  Ya les iré contando como nos va con la construcción de las cosas.

Saludos y gracias por todo tecnicdeso.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos.

 Tecnicdeso: Que tanto me recomiendas las bocinas Eminence? Hoy fui a ver algunos precios y resulta que tienen muy buen precio las 15" de esta marca y a simple vista se ven mejor que las que he venido comprando. 

En 18" no pregunté pero igual se ven muy bien.

Espero tu opinión o la de alguien más con respecto a esta marca.

PD: Que tal los motores de compresión Peavey?

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## monkey1986

hola tecnicdeso son los bafles de un equipo del 70, puede ser por eso q te recuerden...
saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola pablo, he visto algun componente de Eminence y no esta mal, mejor que otras marcas de dudosa procedencia. Eminence tiene componente de varias calidades. Como económico no es mala eleccion, aunque no esperes grandes maravillas.

Respecto a Peavey, y en lo respectivo a altas frecuencias, drivers y motores de compresión, no se la jueguen a los chinos. Compren Beyma, CP350 TI mínimo. Es el truco para obtener buen rendimiento y buena calidad y dinámica en el rango alto de la caja, y no es Caro para lo que ofrece.

Monkey, ya sabia yo que venian de por alla... Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias tecnicdeso, pues vamos a probar los Eminence para medios y te cuento que tal funcionan, esto es, principalmente, por cuestiones economicas, de ser posible nos ibamos por JBL o Cerwin.

Con respecto a los motores de compresión, no he visto Beyma por acá, voy a tener que seguir buscando. Me he encontrado con los peavey, una marca que no recuerdo el nombre, marcas de dudosa procedencia (a juzgar por lo que se ve), CREO que JBL y Selenium.

Estos ultimos solo he visto los que en total miden como 20cm de diametro...

Para los subwoofers de 18" estamos pensando en probar Eminence también, JBL esta relativamente caro para lo que haremos por ahora y ni hablar de Cerwin Vega. 

Cuando este pequeño negocio este caminando a paso constante entonces pensaremos en adquirir marcas reconocidas.

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## gaston sj

hola aca les paso una fotito de mi nuevo sub woofer hecho por mis manos para un tipo de home cinema aunque solo hasta ahora he conseguido sonido 4.1 pero se siente bien aunque este parlante sea muy grande para lo que se necesita... la caja tiene un parlante marca das de 700w y lo tiro con una potencia de 90w cosa que es poquisima para el parlante pero.. se escucha bien ... juzguen ustedes..


----------



## Pablo16

Hola gastón. Yo creo que sonaría mejor en una caja Bass Reflex, o siempre si pusiste las salidas?

Así sonaría mejor con esos pocos 90w.

Saludos


----------



## andresssdj

dj gangster tenes los planos de la caja esa que hiciste? acaso no es un modelo de cerwin vega?
la de la pagina 3


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Andrés, parece el modelo de Cerwin pero no lo es. La parte interna tiene sus diferencias.







Los planos están en el hilo de Diseño y Construcción de Cajas Acústicas, en los de 18 pulgadas. Igual te los dejo aquí abajo.

Esos planos me parece que son de speakerplans.com y si la memoria no me falla había una hoja con los ángulos de corte, no se incluye en los planos que se publicaron aquí, los tienes DJ gangster? o como hiciste los cortes?

Saludos.


----------



## andresssdj

las medidas de los cerwin alguien las tiene?


----------



## Power

Hola, tengo dos altavoces de 6W (RMS) y 8 Ohms conectadas en serie, quisiera saber qué potencia (W) pueden soportar ¿podrán soportar 50W?. Y cómo puedo medir la impedancia de salida del amplificador, ¿se puede con un multímetro? ¿Cómo?
Por lo que he leído eso será el equivalente a un altavos de 12W y 16 Ohms ¿es cierto?

He leído en diferentes foros que el amplificador debe tener hasta un 50% de potencia mayor que los altavoces siempre que tengan la misma impedancia, incluso leí que "es más fácil quemar una bocina de 100W con un amplificador de  10W que una bocina de 10W con un aplificador se 100W"  ¿Es cierto eso?

¿Cuál es la importancia de la relación de la impedancia entre amplificador y altavoces?

que ventajas tiene conectar los capacitadores de la fuente en serie? o paralelo? cuál es mejor

Le agradecería sus respuestas.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Power, no creo que te duren mucho tiempo tus 12 w conectados a una salida de 50w.

Lo que se dice de la relación de potencia entre amplificador y bocina es que la potencia de el parlante debe ser MAYOR que la de el amplificador. No suena nada lógico : 

"es más fácil quemar una bocina de 100W con un amplificador de 10W que una bocina de 10W con un amplificador de 100W"

La relación en impedancia, a menor impedancia se obtiene un poco más de potencia, pero CUIDADO, cada amplificador soporta diferentes impedancias, algunos pueden trabajar a 2 o 4 ohm sin problemas, otros simplemente se queman.

Investiga un poco en http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html

Saludos.


----------



## ivanutn

que tal . . . veo diseños muy lindos de woofers y subwoofers, pero me pregunto, ya que muchos son del tipo profesional, que uso les darian, por que no se justifica un diseño tan complicado para tener buenos graves en el living o en la habitacion de tu casa, yo no le veo el sentido al uso de woofers o subwoofers de este tipo, prefiero el sistema bass reflexs o simplemente una caja sellada.
eso si, si es para uso en lugares muy grandes no discuto el uso de este tipo de cajas.

pero para tener una buena calidad de graves no es necesario un parlante de 12 o mas pulgadas,por eso si el equipo es para tu casa o para un uso de no mucha exigencia no me parece necesario enloquecerse y gastar plata en algo asi, es mejor buscar algo sencillo y bien diseñado que de seguro nos dara grandes satisfacciones.


----------



## cristian_r

yo estaba pensando en armar un par(por ahora uno) de estos a-7, me interesaria saber si alguien conoce por experiencia propia de su respuesta en frecuencias bajas, le queria poner uun peavy de 200rms.


----------



## gaston sj

si la caja es bass reflex sino que tiene las salidas atras 2 de 3" saludos ojo que 90 wats son 90 wats no creas que por que sea 90wats es pasa que uno dise 90wats y parece que es poco por que le faltan los otros 4 ceros de los chinos quisiera que escuhes lo que son 90w en el living salduos


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos,

En esta ocasión quisiera saber sus diferentes opiniones sobre estos 2 tipos de caja para subgraves.

La 1ra opción:

- 131.5 dB continuos aprox 135 dB pico
- 102.5 dB 1w/1m 
- 30 Hz - 120 Hz

















La 2da opción:

- Alta Fidelidad en bajos(+/- 3dB 51- 215 Hz)
- 4 unidades dan aprox 140 dB usando sólo el tipo de bocina recomendada (Datos tomados de los planos)











Ustedes que opinan?


Saludos


----------



## maxep

mi bazooka reciente de 6,5" y 25cm de largo para mi bici...


----------



## fran_14

holas miren qiero hacer cajas par colocarle a un fiat 600, q me recomiendan, en caunto a forma de caja q logra buen sonido y fuerte,,,gracias


----------



## gaston sj

jajaj que bueno me imagino con esa bozoquita en bici jajaja ni 1/2 de graves jaja y con que lo alimentas ? muy buena la idea saludos


----------



## ivanutn

fran_14 . . . . habria que ver que es lo que estas buscando, en cuanto a presupuesto . . . .

y que nivel de potencia es la que pensas usar . . . . porque sino debes cambiar el alternador o dinamo (depende de tu modelo)

pero para el 600 busca algo bueno que no pase las 8", y lo metes bien en la parte de abajo del asiento trasero, porque es mas ancho . . . . 

podes poner por ejemplo 2 woofers de 8" en una caja bass reflex individual para cada woofer y alimentarlos con una etapa de 40 a 60 W RS por canal . . . . no mas   xq se te desarma el auto

y desp aparte los 4 parlantes del estereo . . . .

no c es una idea. . . . espero que te sirva . . . . .


----------



## fran_14

hola gracias por su respuesta, me tendré que poner a pensar, que es lo que le quiero reformar,,,, había pensado en cambiar el asiento trasero igualmente,,,, así que con esta reforma también aprovecharía espacio para poner audio si pudiese!
muchas grx por colaborar!
franco


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigos estas fotos estan buenisimas, les dejo las mias que son una modificacion de un juego de parlantes de un minicomponente me falta terminarlos,los modifique para hacerlos de 3 vias, le puse los woofers originales(6¨),y pienso en ponerle de medios los parlantes del sistema surround (3´) ,y tweeters bala b52,es un pequeño equipo de no mas de 70 w, pero golpea profundo,es mi primera construccion espero les guste cundo los termine les paso la foto,el problema es que no tengo las especificaciones de los parlantes para hacerme el divisor,los que te venden en las casas de electronica me serviran?


----------



## maxep

gaston sj.. jajaj  reite pero la verda que tiran graves y mucho... lo alimento con un tda 7377(con un cala solo).
el woofer ese es un gbr de 60rms. en 4 ohms
obviamente es un midbass. pero lo puese en una buena cja (no esa bazokita ) y hace temblar que da gusto. jaja


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos.

Acá dejo las fotos de un par de bafles para 18" que empecé en esta semana. Fabricados en MDF de 15mm.

Dimensiones:

Alto: 691mm
Ancho:582 mm
Profundo:582 mm

209 L

Queda pendiente rellenarlos con espuma de poliuretano, cortar las agarraderas y fabricar la cajita que las cubre, tapizarlos y colocar las esquinas de protección. Antes de todo esto una buena pasada con la lija no vendría mal.

Se van a utilizar con 2 bocinas Eminence de 18" (130 a 210 lts).


Quejas y Sugerencias aceptadas jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## wolfwired

Bueno, cuando arme este par de bafles lo hice sin saber bien lo que hacia, aun así se escuchan decentes y no distorsionan ni un poco al máximo volumen de mi amplificador de 35 wRMS, para tener un circuito de cruce comprado (que tengo entendido que no es muy favorable) están bastante bien.

Los componentes fueron baratos y fáciles de encontrar, son para un sistema de 4ohms.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## sirius_mr

Buenas !, la verdad que los felicito por los trabajos que han realizado !, muy buenas fotos...
les comento que hace mas de un mes que estoy averiguando para hacerme unos parlantes para lo que seria mi home theatre, mi idea era armar 2 columnas de 60,, 70,, rms de 2 vias para usar como parlantes principales, pero antes de armar las cajas, ayer y hoy me recorri muchos lugares por capital sin poder encontrar parlantes de calidad, todos me ofrecian marcas pirulo..
leyendo sus mensajes veo que mencionan a selenium, Beyma, jvl,,, queria preguntarles si segun su experiencia y afinidad por el sonido me pueden recomendar alguna de estas marcas.. 
lo que tenia pensado hacer era colocar un woofer de 6 pulgadas y un buen tweter domo,,, (seguramente siga alguno de los tantos diseños que se publicaron en el foro), asi una vez que tenga los componentes, me puedo poner a trabajar en la contruccion de las cajas !

desde ya muchas gracias !

Martin Rovirosa
Bs. As. Agentina
FRBA-UTN


----------



## Pablo16

De las marcas que mencionas y a mi gusto lo mejor seria Beyma, seguido de JBL y la Selenium no la he escuchado.

Si te vas a comprar componetnes de esta calidad supongo que tienes buenos amplificador.

Esperemos más opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## marduktot

mi humilde opinion : para cajas de mucha potencia lo que mejor me rindio fueron los woofers EV (electro voice), los mejores tweters que use fueron los de selenium ya sea el bala o el de lengua o solamente el driver. Los JBL son muy buenos pero estan caros (los baratos son falsificaciones) los Beyma no los use. Te podria recomendar los woofers yahro muy buena relacion precio calidad y provaste ir por bulongne sur mer de corrientes para el lado de rivadavia hay muchas casas de audio y electronica.


----------



## sirius_mr

en estos dias estuve recorriendo varios lugares,, por bulogne sur mer pase tambien, pero solamente me ofrecian unos marca yharo, unos moon y un probass, , pero se veian demaciado "genericos" esos parlantes,,, todos me decian que se utilizaban mas como reemplazo de parlantes en minicomponentes, no como parlantes de calidad,,,,tambien estuve paseando por la calle parana, pero en 6 pulgadas habia poca, pero muy poca variedad,, en si parece dificil conseguir unos componentes de calidad en esas medidas,, o sera que no estoy embocandole en el lugar a donde los busco ! y a lo que tweeter respecta, me ofrecieron un GBL TW44, tipo domo , pero la verdad que no se que tal anda,, porque no los conosco.

ya que estoy, les queria hacer una pregunta sobre las maderas que utilizan,, se nombra mucho a MDF, pero que tal andan otras como fenolico por ej ?,, ,,, se utiliza MDF por la relacion precio-rendimiento o porque con esta se obtienen los mejores resultados !?

saludos !


----------



## MANUEL ROMAN

hola pablo 16 solo queria decirte que yo tengo el mismo bufer jbl que muestras en una de tus fotos y lo manejo en un cajon para el bufer de 15 pulgadas solo que yo lo manejo en cajon cerrado pues lo uso en un "vochito" y en lo personal te pudeo decir que suena muy bien he hecho varias cajas y creo que si lo vas hacer ventilado como lo hiciste quizas deberias hacerle un poco mas grande las salidas de aire, bueno tambien depende que amplificador uses pues quiza use uno no muy fueste que no demande mucha presiòn! saludos


----------



## ivanutn

sirius_mr

Los parlantes que escuche son mas del tipo profesional, en contadas ocaciones pude escuchar equipos de calidad para uso en hogar.

Selenium es, a mi parecer, la marca con mejor calidad precio. Los componentes no son del tipo Hi-End, pero el sonido que tienen es muy bueno. por $200 te lleas un muy buen woofer de 12".
JBL segun lo que me comento gente que trabaja con esta marca, dicen que las lineas caras son las mejores, las lineas baratas son pesimas, parlantes selenium, e incluso Jharo del mismo precio son muy superiores. Lo mismo me dijeron de la linea de Audo Car de JBL.

Si tu idea es buscar parlantes de calidad de 6", tenes que caer en marcas que no tienen importador, y comprarlas por internet. cosa que no te combiene por el costo de aduana y envio, y el tema que es no poder ver lo que compras, etc.

Un parlante que me gusto bastante es el ciclos YD-166-1PP, es barato barato, y el sonido es bastante bueno, una respuesta justa como para un 2 vias. Tiene sus desventajas, como ser la campana, que no es muy fuerte, pero si no lo maltratas es eterno

en tweeter domo, los unico que tengo yo son Leea y Philips de mediados de los 70, si conseguis, auque sea quemados, los leea ( HFD-40 ) compralos xq son espectaculares. Alla en BsAs se consiguen todas las reparaciones originales, hay gente de Leea que todabia trabaja y los arregla, te los dejan como nuevos

espero que te sirva de algo mi comentario . . . suerte con el proyecto


----------



## despelucado

hola amigos
aca les muestro las cajas que hice hace 2 años 
los woofer sos B-52  de 12" sin salida de aire, si mal no recuerdo los hice de una cavidad de 28 o 32 litros no me acuerdo pero suenan muy bien tienen un golpe muy seco y no hace envolventes es justo lo que queria 
aca les muestro las cajas estan medias descuidadas por el tiempo que no las uso por que se me rompio el auto jeje pero esto no es todo me falto poner en la foto la caja que va arriva de estas que lleva un woofer de 10" y dos cuatriaxiales mas 
espero que les gusten..
los woofer los compre en Cordoba en muy buen precio y son de buena calidad los use mucho con buen volumen y no tienen ni un problema 
un abrazo


----------



## juanma

Hace un tiempo hice este parlante. Obviamente esta muy lejos de ser Hi-End. Si en BsAs no se pueden conseguir, imaginen en la patagonia...

Me recomiendan algun tipo de filtro para e tweeter y el medio?
Los dos son de 8ohms y tienen unos capacitores como "filtro"...queria uno de mas calidad

Esta hecho en MDF con un enchapado en no se que tipo de madera   

Estoy pensando en hacer un central, como los que estan en los archivos .zip, pero el tema es el parlante de medios, por esta zona es todo AudioCar, poco y nada HiEnd.
Alguna marca y modelo bueno?


----------



## CarlRo2

Apreciados amigos, soy nuevo en esto y por lo tanto no conozco mucho de lo que quiero hacer, por eso acudo a ustedes por ayuda. Tengo un amplificador profesional Gemini GXA750 y me gustaria hacer sonar uno o dos bajos para los graves con ella. Que tipo de bajos y cajas me recomiendan? si de 15" o 18" y wats, ademas prefiero construir yo mismo mis cajas acusticas. Se que ustedes son los ideales para esto. Muchas gracias! 

• 750watts @ 4 Ohm load (bridged mono)
• 550watts @ 8 Ohm load (bridged mono)
• 360watts per channel stereo @ 2 ohm load
• 275watts per channel stereo @ 4 ohm load
• 175watts per channel stereo @ 8 ohm load


----------



## ivanutn

Si la pensas usar en puente me gusta mas la configuracion en  8 ohm. No se me parece que exigis menos al amplificador. y en estereo la de 4 ohm.

Y el tamaño del parlante, no importa, podes poner de 24" si queres, lo que tenes que tener en cuenta es que el parlante tenga la impedancia justa, y que "aguante" la potencia del amplificador y un poquito mas.

por ej si usas un solo parlante
• 750watts @ 4 Ohm load (bridged mono), que se aguante 800W el parlante
• 550watts @ 8 Ohm load (bridged mono), quese aguante 600W
y si usas 2, para el 1° caso que aguante cada uno 400 o 450W y en el 2° que aguante entre 300 y 350W.
Con buenos parlantes que aguanten esa potencia, vas a tenes un muy buen sonido, vida util de los parlantes y no te va a salir tan caro

busca marcas como estas:

P-Audio

Selenium (ej WPU1507, 18SW1P (8 ohm 800W) , 18SW2P (8 ohm 600W) y hay mas )

Byema

Electro Voice

RCF

JBL

celestion

revisa las lineas profesionales unicamente. y en selenium la linea de audiocar, los modelos Tornado y Quatro, que sun los de la linea profesional pero en 4 ohm

en internet tenes toda la información de los modelos de muchas de estas fabricas con sus respecticas cajas.
aca en el foro incluso hay muchas que te sirven y que no son de costos excesivos.

suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## despelucado

hola amigos 
segun mis conocimientos es mejor trabajar en 8 ohm que en 4 o 2 ohm por que se torna medio peligro, ya que es fas facil de destruir un bafle a tan pocos ohms. 
les comento que existen potencias que se bien son de 8 ohms se las puede hacer trabajar en 4 ohms puenteando los canales y asi por ejemplo si la potencia tira 200 w en 8 ohms puenteando los canales de la potencia llegaria a tirar 400 w en 4 ohms pero ojo! esto solo se puede hacer en algunas potencias- 
y en cuanto a armar equipos simpre el factor mas importante es tener buenos prosesadores de sonido aparte de tener unos buenos bafles de marca reconocida, en mi caso yo uso parlantes Ev de 15" y el rendimiento es muy bueno pero como les digo no me sirven de mucho por que los prosesadores no son de primera linea pero tampoco son malos..

en sintesis......... si no nos ayuda el bolsillo.. no nos rompamos la cabeza para lograr que algo suene como queramos 

espero que puedan seguir con sus proyectos y mucha ferza que por algo se empieza
un abrazo........


----------



## Francisco Galarza

despelucado dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos
> segun mis conocimientos es mejor trabajar en 8 ohm que en 4 o 2 ohm por que se torna medio peligro, ya que es fas facil de destruir un bafle a tan pocos ohms.
> les comento que existen potencias que se bien son de 8 ohms se las puede hacer trabajar en 4 ohms puenteando los canales y asi por ejemplo si la potencia tira 200 w en 8 ohms puenteando los canales de la potencia llegaria a tirar 400 w en 4 ohms pero ojo! esto solo se puede hacer en algunas potencias-
> y en cuanto a armar equipos simpre el factor mas importante es tener buenos prosesadores de sonido aparte de tener unos buenos bafles de marca reconocida, en mi caso yo uso parlantes Ev de 15" y el rendimiento es muy bueno pero como les digo no me sirven de mucho por que los prosesadores no son de primera linea pero tampoco son malos..
> 
> en sintesis......... si no nos ayuda el bolsillo.. no nos rompamos la cabeza para lograr que algo suene como queramos
> 
> espero que puedan seguir con sus proyectos y mucha ferza que por algo se empieza
> un abrazo........



Al revés. Si el amplificador es de 200 + 200 en 4 ohms, podés puentearlo en 400W en 8 ohms.


----------



## carlitox

Hola aca muestros mis bafles hechos por mi hace unos años cuando iba a la escuela tecnica, son 2 bafles con parlantes jahro de 15 pulgadas 150 W y 2 tweeter piezoelectricos motorola uno cuadrado y el otro rectangular q apenas tenga plata cambio x un tweeter bala, los bafles tienen unos buenos graves que tiemblan las paredes da gusto escucharlos, y hasta los vecinos les gustan como suenan ja, y el otro bafle lo hice para mi PC con 2 parlantes pioneer de 6 pulgadas triaxiales, q la verdad suenan lindo y tengo como amplificador del bafle d la PC un valvular de 15+15 q suena barbaro. Y para los grandes un sintoamplificador JVC de 120Wrms x canal x obvio siempre el volumen x la mitad ya me descono un parlante una vez y no da para que descone otro. Espero que le gusten las fotos saludos a todos.


----------



## gaston sj

hmm me da gusto ver algun audinac funcionando fabricado en argentina yo tengo un audinac profesional de 100w que es un caño


----------



## CarlRo2

Ante todo gracias por las respuestas. Ahora les comento que mi fiebre por escuchar mi amplificador me llevó a adquirir un par de JBL EON 1500 pasivas de 225w y 8ohms y les puedo asegurar que el sonido es espectacular pero sigo con mi intensión inicial de agregar un par de bajos para los graves y tener algo que se vea bien y se escuche mejor, por supuesto que tengo que agregar un crossover electrónico, asi que ahora conviene mas lo que me puedan decir para ayudarme a lo que quiero porque no quiero reventar el amplificador.
Estuve revisando el material que publican en el foro de las cajas para graves y con la poca potencia que puede generar con 4 bafles creo que me conviene algo que no tenga tanto rebote. Para eso consegui dos que me gustan pero debo decidir por una y con mi poca experiencia en esto espero que me puedan ayudar entre las dos que muestro en el adjunto. Insisto en hacerlas yo mismo por lo costosas que se consiguen en las tiendas. Les aseguro que las publicaré foto por foto despues de terminar.


----------



## CarlRo2

Ah! por cierto.... Necesito colocarle un flitro? y disculpen la ignorancia. Recuerden, soy aficionado pero novato.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola

Vas a conectar todo al mismo amplificador? De qué potencia es?

Sin conocer eso, me inclinaría por el BR030...depende del sonido que estes buscando.

Si vas a usar un amplificador exclusivo para los bajos puedes buscar en el foro el tema del X-over eq de Luciperro, de lo contrario necesitas un filtro pasivo (claro, que soporte la potencia de tu amplificador).

Saludos.


----------



## CarlRo2

Pablo, gracias por responder. 

Si, voy a conectar todo al mismo amplificador puentiando los parlantes usando una salida para los medios y otra para los graves. El amplificador es un gemini GXA750, la foto y las especificaciones estan en la pagina anterior del foro.

Cualquier sugerencia que tengas sueltela.


----------



## Pablo16

Mmm si lo conectas como dices, osea, una salida para medios y otra para graves vas a perder el sonido estereo y a mí no me gusta eso.

 Sería mejor que en cada canal conectes uno de los JBL junto con uno de los bajos pero no sé que tan corto te quedas en potencia, los puros JBL te consumen 225 w cada uno. 

Debería sonar mejor que la otra manera a mi parecer.

Salu2


----------



## CarlRo2

Cierto, tienes mucha razon. No deberia perder el sonido estereo. Ya me las ingeniare para no quedar tan corto de potencia y aprovechar un crossover electronico para ello.


----------



## FORRITO

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hmm me da gusto ver algun audinac funcionando fabricado en argentina yo tengo un audinac profesional de 100w que es un caño



Postea el circuito por favor!


----------



## gaston sj

el circuito no se como postearlo por que solo tengo la plaqueta digamos y no se como hacer para pasarla a un diagrama  

si alguien tiene una idea? 

realmente  me pone la piel de gallinas cuando atras del quipo y en cada plaqueta dise AUDINAC ind argentina  

bueno 

espero alguna indicacion como hacer el diagrama..


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos.

Pues como no he tenido tiempo de terminar los bajos de 18" nada mas les dejo mas fotos que se ven con un poco de mas detalle.

La idea es en esta semana tener aquí las bocinas, el tapizado, 2 pares de asas metalicas y las esquinas protectoras.

En breve iniciará la construcción de los medios y agudos.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Un lujo Pablo, congratulations


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Quien esté con ganas de armar unos bafles les recomiendo que visiten:

http://www.jahro.com.ar/

Ellos importan de brasil la Linea Bravox, que suenan muy bien, recorran la linea para automotor y profesional.

Ojo! no gano comisión por esto, jaja!


----------



## MFK08

byronserrano dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> mira los parlantes que recién me fabriqué.
> Ojala te gusten.
> 
> Saludos.



esas columnas te quedaron de lujo.. tendrias los planos estoy muy interesados en hacerlos

muchas gracias...


----------



## dbaron

Estas son unas cabinas que hice en mi casa espero que les guste.
Las grandes son de 15 pulg de woofer, driver de 1.5 pulg de titanio y cross over a la medida son de exactamente 280 w rms. 
Las de arriba son de tres vias doble bajo de 10 pulg, driver de 1 pulg de titanio y cross over a la medida, estas son de exactamente de 215 w rms.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

les dejo estos planos de bafles jbl y alguna que otra explicacion, muy buena y completa. pero guarda que no hice ninguna. información bajada de doctorproaudio.com. saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

muy lindo che pero no entiendo las medidas U_Build_It_ub4755.pdf . Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> muy lindo che pero no entiendo las medidas U_Build_It_ub4755.pdf . Saludos




El primer número es en mm, el número entre paréntesis es en pulgadas.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

no me asusta el asertijo...no me asusta el asertijo... jajaja ahhh era otra cosaaa  

Si fogonazo, ta bien que tenga cara eh indio que va al ultimo, pero mi preguntonta es R 141.0 (5-9/16)

si es de solo 5 pulgadas y chirola,  no es muy chico, cuando lo vi a simple vista me parecio que era mas grande y pense por ahi que estaba  mal o algo

Sensitivity                   198 db SPL
Power Handling          1200w LF, 150w HF
Max Peak SPL             135db
Frequency Response  55-18kHZ

Como me decia El Ing Alberto Muhana. en la UTN.  Moreno quien le dijo que tenia que pensar,
 mida Moreno mida. jajaja


----------



## Fogonazo

*R (Radio) * =141mm = 282mm Diámetro 11,1´ Será para un 12´


----------



## KARAPALIDA

jajajaja   

debe estar de feriado mi neurona hoy tambien, claro que era el radio.

Gracias fogonazo por seguir avivando giles. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ustedes escriban tranquilos que a mi no me llaga el mail avisandome :x saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Hola al foro.

Bueno diseño dbaron, que tal andan esas cajas de 10"?
Son 2 o 3 vías? recuerda que no todo lo que tiene 3 bocinas es de 3 vías, nadamas pregunto porque me gustaron para un proyecto que tengo.

Saludos.


----------



## maxep

hola me arme para el cuarto un juego de monitores ahora estoy tratando de hacer andar el circuito bi amplificado de la revista elektor de marzo de2003 .. estan compuestos por un 8" 50 w rms y un tw domo de 1"de 40 w rms .ambos componentes marca oti. las medidas las saque de unos monitores de características similares y la verdad que es impresionante la relacion calidad/precio de esta combinacion.
aca las fotos


----------



## MFK08

te quedaron muy bonitos


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy buenos los bafles    
Van a sonar muy bien con ese biamplificador maxep. Solo te queda complementarlo con el subwoofer doble!
Felicitaciones 

seguimos en contacto.

Juan Jose.


----------



## maxep

muchas gracias, modestia aparte pero me encanta como suenan y com se ven. 
por otro lado ya lo tengo completo .. tengo un sub b52 12" de 250rms en una caja slot port de 60l sintonizada a 35hz. q hace temblar los timpanos y la garganta(junto a la casa) jaja.. lo muevo con 2 tda1562 en 70 con su filtro low pass activo. asi q tengo un sistem triamplificado seria? ajaj ya ni se...
lo unico q aregaria seria en la parte trasera unos satelitales para armar un 4.1 nada mas...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola Maxep, en un mensaje anterior comentas "el circuito bi amplificado de la revista elektor de marzo de2003" ¿ Cual es ?. ¿ Lo has subido al foro ?. Me gustaría conocer ese esquema ya que elektor es sinónimo de calidad. Un saludo.


----------



## maxep

no juan carlos de echo el diagrama me lo paso pollo , esta en esa revista dije eso por si alguno la conoces la tiene.. cuando pueda suboi el link de la revista..la verda esta bueno es de 12v simple con un tda7377 o7374 o alguno parecido se puede usar... tira 18wx2 a 20w x2 depende la alimentacion..  se usa un intregrado para un woofer y un tw. cada placa es mono peor es muy buena. trae diferentes configuraciones de corte de frec. como 1 2,5 y 4 khz y podes elegir entre filtro buterrwort o links.ritwhit(o como seescriba). esta totalmente completo el esque ma diagr. pcb y todo.(reconozoc que aca en arg. algunas r no las pude conseguir en ningun lado.. cuesta armarlo aca en capital federal)


----------



## maxep

editt-- aca esta el link para bajarlo   
en la del mes que le sigue esta el pcb del sub woofer para acompañar este diagrama


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Distinguido Maxep, muchas gracias por la información, como me suponía, es un excelente circuito.
Recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## maxep

juan carlos. lo arme el circuito y funciona muy bien .con una buena eleccion de componentes se le puede sacar una gran potenica y calidad. es recomendable. si le interesa subo el archivo del subwoofer tambien. si lo arma, me gustaria ver que componente uso apra tw y woofer 
saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola Maxep, actualmente tengo un bebé de 5 meses y DOS trabajos por lo que desgraciadamente tengo un poco apartado el tema del DIY. Estoy recabando circuitos interesantes como el que publicaste, para en un futuro no muy lejano montar algo. En cuanto al esquema del subwoofer, te rogaría que lo subieras porque después de ver el anterior circuito, seguro que es de excelente calidad. Gracias y recibe un saludo cordial.


----------



## maxep

1º felicitaciones por el bebe
2º aca te dejo el link del articulo

saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Muchas gracias maxep, excelente circuito, como siempre cuando hablamos de Elektor. Por cierto en el otro mensaje preguntabas sobre que altavoces usar, aquí en España es fácil encontrar los BEYMA, mucha variedad, gran calidad y a un precio honesto.
Reitero mi agradecimiento y un saludo.


----------



## maxep

aca las fotos (scadsa con el telefono) de el 2.1 q arme hace poco para mi chica..
es un par de satelitales de 3" +un woofer moon de 8" de 50w rms. todo alimentado con un 7377 las cjas estan realizadas en mdf de 15mm. y pintadas. todavia tengo que cambiar el gabinete del amplificador q se ve en la foto pero igualmente las cajas están y el 2.1 realmente suena muy bien.. de echo me gusto mas el sonido calidad y potencia q el 2.1 edifierx de la linea x que escuche hace poco..para que se den una idea si lo conocen lo supera amplificadora mente


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola amigos. Aca le subo un subgrave de 8 pulgadas, con parlante marca selenium, 8SW8A, de 120 w rms. Frecuencia de resonancia de 35 hz y 39 litros de volúmen efectivo. Terminación; dos capas de protec carroceria y frente de pana color gris. Tubo: para 35 HZ es de 4 pulgadas y 12,5 cm de largo.

Saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## maxep

se ve fuertesita  la caja juan jose.. como adna el selenium bass a esa frec?


----------



## Juan Jose

con un tda1562 tira una maravilla! estoy preparando una etapa de 150 w rms en 4 ohms y los voy a probar al taco para ver si se la aguantan. Los selenium por ahora me dejaron bastante sorprendido.
Voy a grabar un peueño video y lo subo cuando pueda. 

Cuando termine el 12 con un sony subo las fotos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Maxep, que medids le diste a tus satelites de 3 pulgadas?


----------



## maxep

las medidas de los satelilatel recuerdo q eran 10 de ancho por 17 de alto y 10 de profundiad
caja simple
da unos 0.89 litros de capcidad
estaba pesnando colocar un capacitor para filtrarle los bajos a los satelitales.. esta bien con un capacitor de 100uf? tengo entnedio q con ese valor corta en 2khz
seria perfecto por q de ahi para abajo esta el woofer


----------



## profex

maxep dijo:
			
		

> las medidas de los satelilatel recuerdo q eran 10 de ancho por 17 de alto y 10 de profundiad
> caja simple
> da unos 0.89 litros de capcidad
> estaba pesnando colocar un capacitor para filtrarle los bajos a los satelitales.. esta bien con un capacitor de 100uf? tengo entnedio q con ese valor corta en 2khz
> seria perfecto por q de ahi para abajo esta el woofer



Que tal maxep...

con un capacitor de 100 uf cortas a 200 Hz a 6 db/oct. 

necesitas un capacitor de 10uf para 2 Khz.

Checate esto tal vez te sirva para calcular tu filtro:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

saludos.


----------



## maxep

muchas gracias por la pag. mira el woofer del 2.1 esta en full range asi que tiene una respuesta de 40-2,5khz entonces tenia pensado cortar los satelitales para no matarlos en bajos a 1khz ahora ya se que necesito un capacitor de 20uf. 
gracias por el dato


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. Aca les subo unos fotos del último subwoofer que arme con un 12 de sony y una caja de 60 litros. Cortada a 30 hz tiene unos graves bien profundos y de sub. 

saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## MFK08

te quedo muy linda la caj.. una consulta con que le das a las terminaciones de tus cajas..? aparte del alfrombrado frontal... usas alguna tecnica...?


----------



## Juan Jose

No ninguna tecnica especial. Solamente buen lijado y tres capas de pintura PROTEC de la que se utiliza para sellar los guardabarros de los autos. Es la tipo al agua y se tira con una pistola con caño grueso (unos 5 mm) y un compresor de poca poresion (o con regulador) a unos 2.5 bar y rebajada 25 %. Siquieres una textura mas gruesa la tiras sin rebajar y a mas presion. Si quieres una textura mas suave la rebajas al 50 %. Una ves que se agarra a la madera no la sacas con nada a ademas es impermeable lo que proteje a tus cajas de la humedad. 
Otra terminación que vi en unos bafles pero no la probe todavia y estoy en ello, es pintura tipo laka o lo que se llama lakeado. Queda con una terminacion brillante espectacular (para interiores me poarece mejor por el polvillo).

Como vas con tus columnas de 6 pulgadas?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

hoy llevo el plano al carpintero para que me las haga. sobre la terminacion laqueada tmb estube viendo y me gusto la idea aca te dejo un link de donde lo lei

http://www.elmercadodelavivienda.com/mdf-pintado-y-acabado-de-proyectos.html


----------



## aldemarar

este es mi sonido com bafles echos


----------



## Juan Jose

muy bueno aldemarar!. Con que mueves todos esos parlantes?.
Pareceria que suene tremendo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## aldemarar

gracias juan este sonido funciona con tres maquinas monofonicas que yo fabrique para los bajos 16 transistores, medios 14 transistores brillos o altos 8 transistores pero estoy amplificadorando las maquinas y tambien boy a cambiar las cajas de los medios por array echas por mi


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos.

Hace unos meses subi las fotos de 2 cajas de 209 L para 18" sin terminar. Fabricadas en Mdf 15 mm aunque reforzada en todas sus caras para evitar sorpresas.

Pues todavía no las termino precisamente... ja ja pero ya tienen montada la bocina, son marca Fussion, muy baratas por acá (algo así como 95-100 dolares cada una) pero por el momento no daba el presupuesto para más. Suenan mejor de lo que esperaba, están rellenadas con lana de vidrio o parecido, la consegui en un negocio de cajas acusticas. En meses serán reemplazadas por Eminence. 

las bocinas están fijadas al bafle con tuercas para madera (tambien les dicen T-nuts) y asi se evita que el peso de la bocina desprenda los tornillos, eso me pasó con 15", estaba dormido y azotó la bocina a media noche  

El amplificador es un MX8000 de 600w Rms @ 8 ohms, 800w 2ohms. A menos de 1/2 de su capacidad estan vibrando puertas y ventanas.

Las cajas tenia que llevarmelas urgente a una fiesta y nadamas les eche una mano de aerosol je je, en este momento ya estan tapizadas, con agarraderas y esquinas de protección.

Que me recomiendan para filtros? habia pensado en un X-over pasabajos publicado por Luciperro en documentacion y esquemas, o el Divisor de frecuencias 3 vias, publicado en esa misma sección.

En el caso de construir el primero , la opcion para medios y agudos serían divisores pasivos. El amplificador para medios no va a subir de 200w a 300w rms por canal.

Bueno, ahi estan las fotos, prometo subir las finales en el transcurso de 2 semanas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Hola acá vá mi 1º mensaje, saludos a todos los colegas de esta comunidad; ps acá les dejo una imagen de mis subwoofer JVC de 250 wrms cada uno a 4 ohm, luego les subo las otras imagenes de mis medios. Les anticipo que estos sub los alimento con 120 wrms cada uno y suena en la madre, hace sentir frecuencias bajas en la vestiementa que tengas puesta mas si son unos jeans :evil: 

La caja tiene 200 litros para 2 subwoofer de 12"

SALUDOS!


----------



## zeuspower

Hola.

Aca anexo las fotos de mis cajas de parlantes. Son 2 Fane de 18" que uso como bajos. Como medios, utilizo corneta de 10" x 4" con driver de 1,5" y un medio Sound Barrier de 10". Como agudos un Tech Titanium Bullet tweeter de 3", 1 motorola tweeter con excitador, 2 imitacion JBL tipo bala, lo anterior es en cada canal.

Como procesadores de sonido, utilizo un equalizador Behringer de 15 cuchillas x canal y un Crossover de 3 vias tambien Behringer.

Actualmente solo tengo 2 amplificador, un Marantz DC1152 (un clasico) y un Sansui AU-317..

Espero que les guste. 
Gracias.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

zeuspower; muy buenas tu cajas y en especial los amplificador se ven muy buenos y con un alto rendimiento.

Pues lo prometido es deuda, acá le coloco las imagenes, voy a dejar que hablen por si solas... espero sus opiniones.


----------



## luki_91

Que belleza ese marantz zeuspower! tengo unos transistores que robe a un marantz, son  el a909 y el complementario c1586, consegui la hoja de datos del a909, y me voy  a armar algo lindo, espero que suene como esas maravillas!
Saludos!


----------



## maxep

a pelota veo que tienen audio de sobra en sus cuartos.. excelentes trabajos los felicito


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno no niego que si estan mas o menos mis equipos, pero como es de costumbre uno siempre quiere mas


Estoy pensando en algun amplificador que me pueda entregar 400 wrms @ 4 ohm x 2 salidas para mover como debe ser esos 4 medio-bajos que tengo, ademas les cuento que acabo de comprar 2 trompetas y 2 driver de 1" y eso suena muy duro y quedé muy satisfecho porque me dan frecuencias desde 1 khz (no pensaba que esos driver me fueran a cubrir esa gamma tan esencial de las voces) les debo las fotos porque se me dañó la camara


----------



## gaston sj

audio en el cuarto? naaaaaa.. para que ? jajaja .. aca les cuelgo unas fotitos de el ""home que tengo en mi cuarto .. yo se que si llega a ver esto un audiofilo me mata... es un insulto a ese precioso marantz ...pero "cada loco con su tema"!    espero que sigan posteando sus equipos me encanta ver equipos de otros a parte de darme ideas.. jajajaj aunque la del placard fue mia ... sera que estoy fumando cosas extrañas o me gusta sentir potente? jkajajjajaja     me falta el ecualizador de 31+31 el crossover y el compresor.. en un tiempito se los muestro... solo se pueden adjuntar 5 archiivos    saludos..


----------



## Pablo16

No es lo mismo escuchar música que sentir el BEAT !

Me gusta el selenium en el closet ja ja ja

Las bocinas en muebles si funcionan. Tengo 3 woofer de 8" en un librero.

Sigan poniendo fotosss!

Saludos.


----------



## maxep

nahhh deliraste con un marantz y moves eso .... ahhahaha piezoelectricos? en un cuarto?
 faa como aguantas eso ajajj
wow cuanta variedad.. la verdad hay de todo para todos


----------



## gaston sj

y la verdad que tampoco son para tanto lo piezo ..hacen su trabajo... y aunque no crean a volumen razonable se escucha bastante lindo el sonido... no digo que es un ken brown 15/15 con unos audinac 747 .. por que no lo es ... pero pa meterle un reggeton .. ajajjajajaja na...talvez un dire straits.. bueno amigos saludos y espero ver sus bafles!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che, me parece que como mesita de luz no va, el primer tema el reloj termina incrustado en el techo, cuando no el velador por el suelo


----------



## German Volpe

byronserrano dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> mira los parlantes que recién me fabriqué.
> Ojala te gusten.
> 
> Saludos.




hola muy lindas cajas 

una pregunta ¿con que pintaste las cajas con aerosol o con pintura por que yo no se que hacer?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Yo puedo certificar el sonido de los driver dentro del cuarto, "gaston sj" yo recién acabo de comprar par de trompetas igual que las tuyas pero con driver de 150 wrms y dan mucha voz, todo depende de la ecualizacion que le des porque eso suena muy MUY DURO tanto que se te mete allí dentro del oido entoces tengo que bajar un poco las bandas de 1 a 4 Khz y alli si suena lindo.

PD: lastima que se me acaba de dañar la camara y no puedo tomar las fotos ! Espero arrglarla pronto.

"Y a los foristas que quizas se intimidan en postear sus fotos, le pido que lo hagan MONTEN SUS FOTOS ACÄ, así no sean de gran envergadura, porque si yo les cuento como empecé en esto de las construcciones de cajas, che, me banean del foro... JAJAJA.  SALUDOS !"


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la verdad es que las unicas cajas que hice son para el auto, correctamente litradas, pero no tengo ninguna foto, tampoco los amigos tienen los autos o los sistemas de audio, ya que los vendieron, pura mala suerte. tal vez le pida a mi primo una foto de su baul, en el cual le meti una caja con 2 woofers selenium de 12", correctamente litrada, el tema es el polvillo que tiene el baul, parece que anduviese por el campo, veremos si me animo a postear una foto de esa mugr...digo ese bafle, jeje. saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno para seguir con el tema ! acá les dejo un videito para que aprecien el sonido, si lo pueden escuchar con sus woofers encendidos MEJOR ya que la calidad de sonido es mala, pero podrán apreciar que se mantiene en todo lugar !

estos son los sub como se mostraron en la foto anterior
YouTube - MI SETUP 2 JEJEJE


acá es cuando estaban en otra caja 
YouTube - Mi setup jejeje


----------



## gaston sj

felicitaciones angel te quedo de la puta madre.! suena tremendo.. mm me imagino con una potencia de 400x2 como pensas vos ajajaj ..


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Muy bueno che, se te va a caer el revoque y los cuadros de las paredes.  saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola gente muy lindos sistemas los de ustedes, lo mio queda chico frente a lo de ustedes. bueno les muestro , son bafles de 12" de 100 rms cada uno y amplificador skp max300. ahora tengo pensado comprar un ecualizador grafico de 15+15 bandas pero falta $$ jaaj bueno gente suerte!


----------



## Juan Jose

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> hola gente muy lindos sistemas los de ustedes, lo mio queda chico frente a lo de ustedes. bueno les muestro , son bafles de 12" de 100 rms cada uno y amplificador skp max300. ahora tengo pensado comprar un ecualizador grafico de 15+15 bandas pero falta $$ jaaj bueno gente suerte!



Hola Valdemot. Como anda el amplificador SKP?. Tira lo que dice ?
Lo has mirado dentro?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## German Volpe

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> voldemot dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola gente muy lindos sistemas los de ustedes, lo mio queda chico frente a lo de ustedes. bueno les muestro , son bafles de 12" de 100 rms cada uno y amplificador skp max300. ahora tengo pensado comprar un ecualizador grafico de 15+15 bandas pero falta $$ jaaj bueno gente suerte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Valdemot. Como anda el amplificador SKP?. Tira lo que dice ?
> Lo has mirado dentro?.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose
Hacer clic para expandir...




hola juan. mira el skp suena muy bien tiene una fuente muy bien filtrada en ruidos ya que tiene un transformador toroidal y dos capacitores de 4700 mf, tiene un disipador de aluminio con cooler bastante grande y funciona con transistores mosfet que no me acuerdo cual eran, tambien posee dos fusibles proteccion contra corto, encendido por relay y proteccion contra exceso de temperatura. por lo de la potencia yo pienso que es real siempre y cuando tenga una buena entrada de señal. yo creo que es muy bueno tiene mas calidad que altech y esas marcas baratas. ahora tengo pensado en comprarme un eq grafico skp de 15+15 y terminar la caja del subwoofer que me pasaste


bueno saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

tiene una fuente muy bien filtrada en ruidos ya que tiene un transformador toroidal y dos capacitores de 4700 mf

Lamento desilucionarte, pero 4700uf por rama no es para nada una fuente bien filtrada en un amplificador de 300w, yo creo que ni para arrancar, eso nos da una clara imagen de la potencia, no debe pasar los 50wrms.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Por lo general los amplificador sencillos tienen 80 wrms (normaluchos) ese skp se vé que debe de dar un buen rendimiento. Opinion personal: debe de mandar 100 wrms o más, consulta la corriente del transformador para tener una idea !

PD: si les sirve como dato; uno de mis amplificador tiene fusible de 5 amperios y manda máx 440 wrms a 4 ohm, tiene ademas 8 transistores grandes pero no sé que modelo porque no lo he destapado !

Acá posteo unas imagenes viejas, de 1 año aprox.


----------



## German Volpe

esta bien karapalida como digas tira 50 wrms eso quiere decir que no lo probaste porque lo uso a veces para mover parlantes de 200 rms y casi me los despedaza.
ok gente dejo el foro porque parece que muchos se ponen a decir boludeces y se creen que son mucho. suerte igual gracias.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Yo nunca perdí la fé en ese skp ! acá en Venezuela los amplificador que tienen ese aspecto en estructura salen muy buenos, SALE BAFLE DE 300 RMS PARA TUMBAR LA CASA    

acá posteo una imagenes en mis tiempos de intranquilidad y locura !


----------



## mattkpo077

hola quisiera que me ayudaran a construir una caja subwoofer para la compu, no muy grande mas bien chica, tipo esas que vienen en los sistemas 2.1, ya que que arme un amplificador de 20rms un lm1875, y tengo un parlante b-52 modelo:cx-502 de 75w. 4ohm de 5.25", y quisiera armarle una caja y una filtro pasa bajos, el filtro ya tengo una idea de cual va a ser, pero la caja quisiera que me ayuden si tienen algun plano, ya que la mayoria de los planos son de 8" 10" 12" y 15" pulgadas, demasiado grandes, o alguna direccion, desde ya muchas gracias.
saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> esta bien karapalida como digas tira 50 wrms eso quiere decir que no lo probaste porque lo uso a veces para mover parlantes de 200 rms y casi me los despedaza.
> ok gente dejo el foro porque parece que muchos se ponen a decir boludeces y se creen que son mucho. suerte igual gracias.




jua jua jua jua

Debes haber comprado los parlantes de "200w" , en el mismo lugar que compraste la potencia de "300w" con fuente de 4700uf.    

Esto no es para calientes, aparte me parece que no fui despectivo con respecto a tu "inexperiencia", en el tema de los amplificador y sus fuentes de alimentacion y de como mienten los vendedores y fabricantes, con respecto a sus potencias.

Lo unico que dije es que Lamentaba decilucionarte. si eso te ofendio, te pido disculpas.

Date una vueltita en el foro y mira los amplificador publicados, te vas a dar cuenta de que hablo

Saludos

PD: me olvidaba, debes ser bastante caprichoso y chiquilin para reaccionar asi... si me decia mi abuelo walter no avives giles que son desagradecidos...


----------



## Condor-11

No se para que se hacen tanto quilombo con la potencia de ese SKP si en la foto que posteo german dice en el amplificador (a menos que este ciego) 150w + 150w. Igual no es mi intención meterme en la conversación, es una simple acotación lo mio. (mucho "ción" jaja)
Cambian de tema, dejo foto de un humilde amplificador con sus respectivos bafles que arme para la escuela. No es la gran cosa pero como 1er proyecto zafa jeje.
Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Muy buenos tus bafles, el amplificador no se muy bien.
Que terminacion le diste, pintados o como enchapados? se ven bien prolijos.

Saludos


----------



## Condor-11

El amplificador es con TDA2005 y un control de todos de graves y agudos, el volumen lo controlo directamente de la entrada. Ah y le puse un vumetro de 10 leds.
En cuando a los bafles no es la gran cosa, le di como 2 manos con pincel y creo que 2 o 3 manos pero con rodillo, todo con pintura negra mate. Woofer de 8" (mara china seguramente) y un tweeter piezoelectrico ( creo que tambien jaja). Teniendo en cuenta que no sabia nada de nada, quedo bastante bien   
Ahore me quiero armar otros, pero de 3 vias para hacerlo sonar con otro amplificador, en cuanto los termine tambien postearé alguna fotito jeje.
Suerte!


----------



## German Volpe

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> voldemot dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esta bien karapalida como digas tira 50 wrms eso quiere decir que no lo probaste porque lo uso a veces para mover parlantes de 200 rms y casi me los despedaza.
> ok gente dejo el foro porque parece que muchos se ponen a decir boludeces y se creen que son mucho. suerte igual gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jua jua jua jua
> 
> Debes haber comprado los parlantes de "200w" , en el mismo lugar que compraste la potencia de "300w" con fuente de 4700uf.
> 
> Esto no es para calientes, aparte me parece que no fui despectivo con respecto a tu "inexperiencia", en el tema de los amplificador y sus fuentes de alimentacion y de como mienten los vendedores y fabricantes, con respecto a sus potencias.
> 
> Lo unico que dije es que Lamentaba decilucionarte. si eso te ofendio, te pido disculpas.
> 
> Date una vueltita en el foro y mira los amplificador publicados, te vas a dar cuenta de que hablo
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: me olvidaba, debes ser bastante caprichoso y chiquilin para reaccionar asi... si me decia mi abuelo walter no avives giles que son desagradecidos...
Hacer clic para expandir...




si tenes razon, por lo de los capacitores no estoy muy seguro de cuanto eran, pero eran 2 por lo de caprichoso y chiquilin tenes razon estoy en una escuela tecnica y tengo 15 años, pero bue entre en el foro mas que todo por lo del audio , porque ya van 2 años que me gusta esto, pero bue nada   todo bien . 
posdata: soy un ignorante


----------



## German Volpe

Condor-11 dijo:
			
		

> El amplificador es con TDA2005 y un control de todos de graves y agudos, el volumen lo controlo directamente de la entrada. Ah y le puse un vumetro de 10 leds.
> En cuando a los bafles no es la gran cosa, le di como 2 manos con pincel y creo que 2 o 3 manos pero con rodillo, todo con pintura negra mate. Woofer de 8" (mara china seguramente) y un tweeter piezoelectrico ( creo que tambien jaja). Teniendo en cuenta que no sabia nada de nada, quedo bastante bien
> Ahore me quiero armar otros, pero de 3 vias para hacerlo sonar con otro amplificador, en cuanto los termine tambien postearé alguna fotito jeje.
> Suerte!



hola muy buen equipo che. los mueve bien el 2005? yo me arme hace unos meses uno con un tda 4935 y lo uso para mover unos parlantes de auto de 3 1/2" . pero me confundi en la fuente asi que debe tirar poco pero anda jej   ahora tengo pensado armarme uno transistorizado de 75 wrms. 
bueno suerte chau


----------



## KARAPALIDA

ok amigo, voldemot ya que esta en plena formacion y  se lo ve con ganas, 

  le voy a recomendar un amplificador que es una joya, un petardo y tiene la ventaja de poder configurarlo en un principio 2x250w, una ves que conseguiste mas bafles 2x500w cambiando la fuente de alimentacion y la disipacion  y para ganar asados y ferneses (muchas botellas de fernet en cordobes) 1 x 1KW de pura potencia.

Este lo arme alla por los 90, es de una revista elektor, muy confiable con todas las protecciones, muy bueno posta posta.

Es para armarlo despasito sin mucho apuro. Los materiales no son caros ni raros, Salvo los transformadores que son medios grandecitos. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21644.html

Que le aproveche

Yo estoy buscando un tecnica para alfombrar profecionalmente los bafles. si alguno sabe. le agradesco


----------



## German Volpe

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ok amigo, voldemot ya que esta en plena formacion y  se lo ve con ganas,
> 
> le voy a recomendar un amplificador que es una joya, un petardo y tiene la ventaja de poder configurarlo en un principio 2x250w, una ves que conseguiste mas bafles 2x500w cambiando la fuente de alimentacion y la disipacion  y para ganar asados y ferneses (muchas botellas de fernet en cordobes) 1 x 1KW de pura potencia.
> 
> Este lo arme alla por los 90, es de una revista elektor, muy confiable con todas las protecciones, muy bueno posta posta.
> 
> Es para armarlo despasito sin mucho apuro. Los materiales no son caros ni raros, Salvo los transformadores que son medios grandecitos.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21644.html
> 
> Que le aproveche
> 
> Yo estoy buscando un tecnica para alfombrar profecionalmente los bafles. si alguno sabe. le agradesco





fuaaa que amplificador re grosoo, si pudiera lo armaria pero al subwoofer que tengo me lo destroza jaja, igual gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

amigo karapalida:con cemento de contacto y alfombra? bah, moquete creo que lde dicen, yo alfombre todos los bafles que hice y todos me quedaron de 10, no tengo pics, pero no es dificil. yo lo que hago es untar 4 caras y hacer rodar el bafle sobre la alfombra previamente untada en cemento de contacto, claro que tenes que esperar a que se evapore bien de los 2 lados, bah como siempre se hizo para pegar con cemento. lo que si hay que tener cuidado es con las puntas o con los frentes que van un poco adentro del bafle, tiene que tener cortes rectos la alfombra, sino se ve la madera, y despues hay que andar disimulando, no creo que sea demasiado cencia y estudeo, ni nada que no se arregle con unos ferneses


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

acá unas de un amigo:


----------



## gaston sj

skp es de san key? las siglas coinciden con   san key-pro -- sera?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. SKP no es una empresa muy antigua. Aca algunos datos.

http://www.skpaudio.com/v2/producto_descripcion.php?accID=13#

saludos Juan Jose


----------



## KARAPALIDA

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> amigo karapalida:con cemento de contacto y alfombra? bah, moquete creo que lde dicen, yo alfombre todos los bafles que hice y todos me quedaron de 10, no tengo pics, pero no es dificil. yo lo que hago es untar 4 caras y hacer rodar el bafle sobre la alfombra previamente untada en cemento de contacto, claro que tenes que esperar a que se evapore bien de los 2 lados, bah como siempre se hizo para pegar con cemento. lo que si hay que tener cuidado es con las puntas o con los frentes que van un poco adentro del bafle, tiene que tener cortes rectos la alfombra, sino se ve la madera, y despues hay que andar disimulando, no creo que sea demasiado cencia y estudeo, ni nada que no se arregle con unos ferneses



hasta ahi vamos bien, pero el bafle tiene 6 caras, y algunos el borde del frente como que esta metido un poquito hacia dentro (tiene bordes), y la union de la alfombra?

jajaja, nunca alfombre nigun bafle. Siempre los pinte o los mande a enchapar.

pero me agarro el ataque agalo Usted mismo. y bue.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bueno, en ese caso alfombras las caras de los costados pero no la del frente, dejando en los bordes suficiente alfombra como para que llegue a la madera de la cara del frente, midiendo muy bien. ahora si alfombras el frente usando lo justo, con lo que dejaste de alfombra suelta de los costados alfombras ese pedacito que decis teniendo cuidado de que quede justojusto hasta la alfombra del frente, en las puntas tenes que hacer un corte en angulo para que queden bien las uniones. tal vez el primero te salga mal pero le agarras la mano enseguida, la alfombra es un material fiel. saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

uhhh el videiito, que pachoo...

debe ser por las actualizaciones, max lo podes subir de nuevo. jejeje

Zeta, ya me estoy animando, ahora la union de la alfombra se puede disimular de alguna forma, o se peina, o algo. saludos


----------



## maxep

aca lo subo de nuevo.. espero qeu haya sido un error del foro.. http://www.icixsound.com/iv/flvplay....com/iv/flvideo/46.flv&autostart=true&fs=true

el video es de la gente de element degin una marca de subwoofers de eeuu muy buena


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mira, como te decia anteriormente, yo primero hago los rebordes y despues el frente, de esa forma queda joya, no tengo ninguno cerca de casa sino te pasaba una foto de como queda. veo si te puedo conseguir alguna para que veas. es paciencia, nada mas. saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

gracias max, si se han borrado todos los mensajes de ayer.

Ok zeta muy buena tu información, mañana si tengo un tiempito compro un poco de alfombra barata y practico con unos baflesitos hitachi viejos. Saludos


----------



## frank perez

Estan super¡¡¡

¿Pero alguen me puede conseguir las medidas y dimensiones?

Quiero aprender a hacerlos 

Gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es que las medidas son en base al parlante que uses, y para que vas a usar la caja. saludos


----------



## frank perez

Es que quiero monta un equipo de musica en mi abitacion..

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj

podes hacerla a OJO generalmente no quedan tan perfectas como las calculadas.. pero algo importante y que creo que es el 50% de la importancia y el posible rendimiento del parlante es el tubo de sintonia que le agas...

otra cosa habitacion se escribe con H    jaj.. 
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hagas tambien


----------



## aakd18

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> podes hacerla a OJO generalmente no quedan tan perfectas como las calculadas.. pero algo importante y que creo que es el 50% de la importancia y el posible rendimiento del parlante es el tubo de sintonia que le agas...



tan importante es el tubo de sintonia? y yo q no le di tanta importancia...  ops: se nota mi ignorancia jeje

después voy a subir unas fotos de mis bafles para que tiren tips para mejorarlos...
salu2


----------



## gaston sj

miren lo que uno aprende todos los dias! ops:  ops:  ops:  ops: 

yo mencione el tubo de sintonia.. por que a el se le deve el amortiguamiento del cono... 

si es un parlante blando el que vas a poner combiene un tubo mas chico ...(con mas amortiguamiento) para que no "baile" el cono ... 

y si tenes un parlante con la suspencion mas dura...(que tiene poca movilidad el cono) combiene un tubo de sintonia de dimensiones mas amplificadoras para que el cono se pueda mover con menos resistencia y asi obtener buen rendimiento.. y bla bla bla . .


----------



## aakd18

entiendo...
como me doy cuenta si es blando o duro? creo q ahi entra en juego la experiencia, y yo no tengo... jeje


----------



## gaston sj

simplemente.. cuando le presionas el cono se siente la dureza... tambien va en el campo magnetico donde trabaja la bobina.. pero generalmente los parlantes blandos tienen campo magnetico profundo.. lo que los hace que los vendan como woofer..y tengan una excursion del cono-bobina amplificadora..


----------



## frank perez

Pues los hare asi entonces

Muchas gracias


----------



## aakd18

Hola gente! quiero compartir con uds los bafles que me fabrique!
la verdad es que mucha idea no tengo asique los hice digamos "a ojo" jejeje.... y suenan bastante bien...
espero que les gusten...aunque todavia no estan terminados...
todavia tengo que solucionar el zumbido que me hacen los tweeter (ni idea porque, alguna idea?)
y despues les voy a dar un par de manos de pintura negra semi-mate y unas capas de laca...

que tal?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola AAk. Que crossover usaste para el TW?. Puede que necesites cortarlo en superaltas frecuencias. (mas de 20 KHZ).

Muy lindos los bafles, es una combinacion de car audio y audio prof? no?.

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## aakd18

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Hola AAK. Que crossover usaste para el TW?. Puede que necesites cortarlo en superaltas frecuencias. (mas de 20 KHZ).


este es el crossover que use.. es activo de 3 vias, de 12 dB/oct

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23041.html 

lo encontre en una pagina web... y me parece q esta bastante bueno...

otra cosa... para cortarlo a 20KHz, puedo hacer un filtro pasivo de 1er orden asi como esta en esta fig ( yo pienso hacer el primero porque es mas facil conseguir un condensador antes que una bobina)


----------



## Juan Jose

Puede que entonces tengas un tema de sensibilidad del tweeter que debe ser mayor que la de los otros parlantes (generalmente). Debes atenuar la señal que sale del cros activo antes de intercalerle algo pasivo y asi mantener la calidad del sistema. Si no lo logras entonces si uno R-C te ayudara.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## aakd18

mmmm no entendi mucho que digamos...
ahora que lo pienso, en que parte del circuito tiene que estar el filtro pasivo?

preamp ---> crossover ---> amplificador ---> parlante

salu2
andrés


----------



## Juan Jose

AAK, primero prueba a bajarle la ganancia al crossover de agudos (salida HPF) retocando el pote TR1. Una aclaracion: estos potes o preset NO son los potenciometros de volumen del sistema, sino que estan para balancear el crossover y que la ganancia de los tres circuitos sea unitaria. Osea, tiene que insertarle una señal conocida y luego retocar los potes hasta que un osciloscopio o un tester de calidad mida un voltio (o por ejemplo 0.7 voltios) tanto en la salida LPF como en BPF o HPF. 
Esto te asegura que el circuito NO introduce ganancia sino que solo distribuye las frecuencias en tres franjas separadas.
Luego, cada amplificador de cada uno de los tres circuitos grave, medio y agudo tendra su pote de volumen (o sera uno triple para los tres) y asi entonces subes el mismo balanceado.

Si asi tienes todavia el zumbido, entonces colocas una red de atenuacion en el parlante directo a los bornes del mismo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## aakd18

antes que nada, gracias por el interes y la ayuda!

a que te referis con señal conocida?
en cuanto al volumen, lo cambio directamente desde el preamp

otra cosa... el voltimetro lo tengo q poner en CC o CA?

salu2


----------



## Juan Jose

Una señal conocida es por ejemplo la que sale de un generador de frecuencia, tiene que ser senoidal y de frecuencia conocida porque para ajustar la salida LF tiene que rondar los 200 hz y la HF los 10000 Hz.

El voltimetro va en CA.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## aakd18

ahh perfecto...
generador de señal no tengo    pero tengo el programita "sweepgen" que me puede servir... no será lo mejor del mundo, pero algo es algo...

salu2
andrés


----------



## Juan Jose

Si puedes suar la salida de la pc con ese programa y generas las ondas necesarias.

Hay un post donde hay un crossover activa y entre los comentarios esta como ajustarlo. Es una ampliación de lo que te resumi mas adelante.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## aakd18

ok, voy a probar con eso a ver si el zumbido se va o por lo menos disminuye!

dsps publico los resultados!

salu2


----------



## CarlRo2

Saludos a todos los miembros del foro. 
Amigos, hace un tiempito deseaba hacer una caja para graves y abandone la idea pero ahora deseo retomarla y ya adquiri un bajo bohem de 15". He revisado todo lo que aqui han colocado para armar bafles pero lo que quiero hacer es algo como lo que anexo en la foto.
Lo que mas se le parece es una llamada "*bandpass"* pero solo estan las medidas para 18", el otro es  uno que llaman "*Megaton EM 15 Bass Kit*" pero no estoy seguro cual de los dos es. 
Si alguno tiene los planos con las medidas para parlante de 15" o si saben donde puedo conseguirlo les agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola. 
El Megaton EM 15 bass kit debe ser para 15 pulgadas. Ya buscaste en el tema de los planos para bafles? Ahi encuentras minimo 10 cajas para graves de 15".

Saludos y buscare en mis archivos a ver que encuentro.


----------



## Pablo16

Aqui tienes algunas cajas para 15".

Espero que te ayuden.

Saludos.


----------



## CarlRo2

Gracias Pablo. 
Al parecer es el megaton, porque esos que me diste ninguno se parece, aunque me gusta el de rebote con laberinto. Lo que pasa es que a todo el que he preguntado me dice que ese tipo de caja que estoy buscando proporciona graves muy buenos y con fuerza. Creo que terminaré haciendo el megaton. 
Ya publicaré las fotos según el proceso de construcción para aportar también algo al foro.


----------



## CarlRo2

Hola a todos.
Por aqui estoy nuevamente a ver si alguno tiene los planos para la caja de la imagen. Es el bendito turbosound. Tienen algunos detalles que no tienen todos lo bafles que he conseguido en el foro. Escuche unos y con estos no necesito otro amplificador por el momento para poner a sonar junto con los medios


----------



## aldemarar

no se si este te sirba pero se parese mucho al que estas buscando


----------



## CarlRo2

Muchas gracias man! 
De verdad que si parece. Quizá habra que agregarle la cruz del frente que parece ser decorativa. 
Aqui habia conseguido algo bastante parecido, pero el segundo es para bajo de 18" Lo adjunto por si te sirve. 

Ah, por cierto. El parlante que le voy a poner es de 15". Esas medidas serviran o habrá que calcular?


----------



## CarlRo2

Ups! perdon!  Olvida lo que pregunté. Ya vi que es para 15


----------



## aldemarar

si armas la caja por favor comentanos los resultados que obtuviste


----------



## Pablo16

La cruz yo la veo más como un soporte o refuerzo que bien puede ser decorativa tambien  :












Saludos.


----------



## Dano

Que prolijidad esas cajas :O, son tuyas?

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno esas si son buenas cajas, para un sonido profesional.

PABLO: dinos que tal es la musicalidad con esos cajones? con que potencia los mueves? dinos la información completa y si puedes monta un video!

No nos dejes pensativo, o por lo menos a mi! 

Sarcasmo: aunque no creo que tenga el mismo nivel que mi sonido en vivo


----------



## Dano

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Bueno esas si son buenas cajas, para un sonido profesional.
> 
> PABLO: dinos que tal es la musicalidad con esos cajones? con que potencia los mueves? dinos la información completa y si puedes monta un video!
> 
> No nos dejes pensativo, o por lo menos a mi!
> 
> Sarcasmo: aunque no creo que tenga el mismo nivel que mi sonido en vivo



El que gasto tal  cantidad de dinero en ese revoltijo de cajas, se debe querer matar.

Con todas esas cajas te armas un sistema Array aceptable y te aseguro que rinde mucho mas

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Dano en eso tienes toda la razon, yo tuve la oportunidad de escuchar un line array, que lo monta el sonido que tiene el gobierno de acá de venezuela y uff eso al aire libre me pagaba en el corazon a 120 mts de distancia aprox. Con unas canciones venezolanas que usan mucho contrabajo como LAS GAITAS y uff eso sonaba de lo lindo!









Pero yo me conformaría un montón con unas cajas asi como las que posteó pablo! 
Por eso mi pregunta


----------



## CarlRo2

Pablo, que tal es el rendimiento con las ultimas cajas que fabricaste? las X1

 Te pregunto porque ahora tengo duda en construir una caja como la que queria ya que no tengo mucha potencia para mover el parlante y que me de un buen grave. Hasta pense en hacer una bass reflex de esas que tienen el parlante a la vista como las que estan en la base de la torre en la imagen anterior.


----------



## Pablo16

No son mis cajas, son de un amigo igual de aficionado que yo. Del sonido te puedo hablar unicamente de los graves (2 pares de abajo), 18 pulgadas, las bocinas no son de ninguna marca reconocida, creo que son chinas. Se  supone que cada una es de aprox 400 watts rms.

La potencia es una MX8000, bastante conocida por acá, de 600w rms por canal hay una foto en este mismo tema), se conecta 1 par de bafles por canal y suena bastante bien para la calidad de esa bocinas y lo que mas me gusta es que se ven bien y originales!

El diseño de los soportes se nos ocurrio despues de estar jugando con la sierra y quedaron muy 'modernos' estan pintados con compresor y unas 4 manos.

Hace 2 dias que empece a dibujar algo para armarme los medios que necesito para lo de las fiestas y porque no unas bocinitas en mi cuarto, si los diseños salen bien se los enseño! ja ja ja


CaRlro: son como las que aparecen en la base de la otra foto y suenan bastante bien, las conecto a 600w RMS cada una, obviamente no al 100%, teniendo el amplificador al 50% ya suenan mucho, sobretodo en lugares cerrados o semi abiertos. Si buscas un buen rendimiento sin complicarte mucho la construcción usalas. El sabado tuve una fiesta en un jardin sin techo y se pierde el sonido, para resolver ese problema voy a tener que armar algo como las X1 









Todos esos planos los encuentras en el tema dedicado a eso. 
 

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Ahhh encontre mas fotos en el baul jaja 
la respuesta a 'la pregunta' es: Ya quisiera tener algo así.   

Saludos.


----------



## CarlRo2

Que bien.
Por eso preguntaba, porque son muy originales y se ven bien. Yo baje los planos de la pagina speakerplans.com que colocaron por ahi. 
Es precisamente eso que no quiero que pase, perder el sonido cuando este en un sitio abierto. 
Yo espero comenzar pronto con la caja pero primero tengo que decidir con cual me quedo. El problema es como dije, la potencia porque mi amplificador es de 750wats. Ya habia publicado una foto de el con sus especificaciones antes pero hasta ahora es que puedo meterle el pecho al asunto.


----------



## Pablo16

Al final, vas a tener que combinar bass reflex con rebotes como el x1 para tener una respuesta mas completa, las cajas como el x1 suelen funcionar mejor en lugares abiertos pero digamos que su rango de frecuencias es mas 'cerrado'


----------



## CarlRo2

Sino tendre que hacer un par de cada una jajaja y llevarlas dependiendo del sitio donde vaya a sonar.
Y que opinas de esas que quiero construir? Aqui en venezuela se usan mucho para equipos relativamente pequeños pero son costosas.


----------



## Pablo16

Cuales son las que quieres construir? Las X1? o los bass reflex?

Cualquiera de las 2 suena muy bien, si tienes la posibilidad de construir un par de cada una va a estar perfecto y como dices, llevarlas segun el lugar.

Si el presupuesto te lo permite, puedes tambien construir un par de bafles con 2 bocinas de 15" pulgadas bass reflex para reforzar bajos cuando solamente cargues con las X1. o cajas sencillas de 15" como estas (modelo HD15 de speakerplans.com) que no son dificiles de construir:










Saludos.


----------



## CarlRo2

Yo pensé que el modelo que yo queria era ese HD 15 porque tiene esa madera curvada al frente, pero la bocina esta menos inclinada. Fijate en esta foto
De todos modos amigo mio, en cuanto a caja eso no se pierde, despues se le compra parlante y se lleva tambien. Aqui la gente para hacer fiestas come mucho con la cantidad y no la calidad del sonido. Yo por supuesto estoy buscando es calidad, he ahi mi preocupacion.


----------



## CarlRo2

En esta foto se ve como va colocada la bocina


----------



## Pablo16

Algo como ese turbosund lo encuentras acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/148261/

Ya lo habías visto y te gustó el 'rebote con laberinto'. Por qué no armas ese?

Si te decides por algún modelito de Rog Mogale (speakerplans.com) puedes sacarle el mejor rendimiento utilizando los modelos de bocina que vienen en los planos.

Si construyes bien esas cajas, usas la potencia adecuada, bien ecualizado, etc.: seguro que vas a tener cantidad suficiente y calidad también. 

Otra cosa, si vas a trabajar al aire libre y buscas buenos bajos vete directamente por 18" y no 15".

Saludos.


----------



## CarlRo2

Habia comprado uno de 15" para probar pero como que mejor compro un par de 18 y el de 15 lo dejo para el carro. 
Por cierto, le colocaste un crossower a cada parlante o utilizaste el electronico de varios canales? 
Seria tambien interesante hacer uno amplificado como los que venden en las tiendas. En el tema de los amplificador hay muy buen material que le envenena la mente a cualquier indeciso como yo. jajajaja


----------



## Pablo16

Hola. 

Por el momento las tengo con un filtro pasivo cada bafle, cuando compre un amplificador para medios (y los medios jaja) entonces armo el crossover activo.

Es una mejor opcion la de usar 18" porque las de 15" no cubren bien las frecuencias más bajas ni sirven bien para medios, en todo caso las utilizaría para cajas de 2 vías y hacer ruido o para reforzar un poco en frecuencias medias-bajas.

 - El que tienes puedes usarlo como subwoofer para un home o algo en la sala (incorporando el amplificador a la caja) y armarle 4 satelites con algun TDA, si andas poniendo música en fiestas puedes armarte un Monitor como este (modelo XM15 de speakerplans) :







Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Oye pablo quiero armar unas cajas igual que las de vos pero con la diferencia que van a ser de 15" y el woofer va a ser un bohem como describió el amigo CalRo2

Aca dejo mas o menos como la quiero hacer!

En dado caso, cual me recomiendan, las quiero parecidas a las de PABLO16, las medidas están en centímetros


----------



## Pablo16

Hola _yoangel_.

Talvéz ya has visto este, talvez no... ja ja checalo, es un bass refflex como el que me arme pero para 15". Lo saque de los planos que subió Li-ion.

  Los que no han descargado esos archivos se los recomiendo, les van a dar muchas ideas o sacar de problemas rápido.

Haz honores al Título de este tema y pon fotos cuando acabes.   

Cualquier cosa en la que pueda ayudar no dudes en preguntar.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno Pablo en unas paginas atrás ya coloqué algunas imágenes, ahora les coloco algunas remodelaciones que he hecho:

PD: estoy muy emocionado y quiero armar la caja con el diseño que coloqué arriba, solo díganme que les parece?


----------



## maxep

si armas slot port  fiajte que postee un link muy bueno cnd pones los datos y te da la frecuencia de sintonizacion litraje de la caja y los cortes..
http://www.reaudio.com/speaker_box/LPort_Box_Calc.html
 es ese el link. suerte. con eso.. ah otra cosa... si armas las cajas conmdf podes hacer bordes curvos.. sino lijalos en las esquinas reforza la caja usa mdf de 18mm minimo para esos sub grandes.
podrias armar cajas que tengas el prto en forma de corneta. como vi por la web. osea una slot port solo q en la salida de aire le das forma de corneta en ves de ser simplemente cuadradachekea ese link dnd arman una slot port muy buena


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno panas  lo prometido es deuda, acá les dejo un videilloo y para que vean los drivers que antes vieron la foto y ahora los podrán ver y oir en acción, lo malo es que no le pude dar mucho volumen, pero en cuanto pueda subo otro mas boludo, alli no lo tengo ni a la décima parte del volumen.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

También se aprecia mi nuevo ecualizador que ademas me anda muy bien para el precio que me costó.

Si quieren observar el vídeo en una resolución mas grande acá les dejo el link ó simplemente pueden dar click sobre el vídeo en reproducción!: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Este si lo recomiendo que lo escuchen con mucho volumen, para que aprecien un poco la calidad de audio


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola chicos. Impresionado por los trabajos que han subido y para felicitarlos a todos los que componen este foro. Felicitaciones a todos por esos bafles posteados y a seguir en el audio!
les subo algunas fotos del último trabajo que acabo de terminar y a pundo de partir hacia el gimnacio donde prestarán servicio.

Dos cajas bass reflex de 15 pulgadas con parlantes Jharo de 150 watts rms cada uno. Modelo aproximado año 1986 mas o menos y totalmente deterioradas al ingresar al taller, se recambio la placa superior y la frontal, se sello la caja, se recompuso el revestimiento interior y se aseguró el parlante por delante (Estaba por atras). Pintura exterior.

Dos cajas de 12 pulgadas tambien jharo para unos 50 watts rms, bocina tipo 2002 y un piezo tipo motorola. Son para ambientación en la sala de pesas y complementos.

2 Tweteras, compuestas por un driver de 1 pulgada marca SKP modelo DR1100 con dos piezos tipo 2001. Recote del driver en 1500 hz y de los piezo en 5000.

Espero agraden las fotos y seguimos en contacto.

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## CarlRo2

Hola amigos foristas.
Segui en consejo de Pablo y compré la bocina de 18" y estoy armando un passband que estoy ya quiero oirlo sonando. Por falta de tiempo no lo he terminado. Las fotos las publico luego para que puedan ver el trabajo y les hablo del sonido.
De verdad estoy muy agradecido de todos por el material que desinteresadamente comparten aqui en el foro, pues me ha servido de mucha ayuda para un "hobbie" que se muere con uno.


----------



## Pablo16

Que bueno CarlRo!

Suerte con la construcción 

Si puedo o podemos ayudar en algo no dudes en preguntar.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

CarlRo2, que corneta comprastes? si se puede saber. Yo tambien soy de Venezuela. Y en un proyecto de largo plazo quiero armar una caja turbo como la que tu andas buscando armar!

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Bueno, voy llegando de comprar las Eminence Delta 12 y enseguida las saqué de la caja   

_DELTA PRO-12A
SPECIFICATION    
Nominal Basket Diameter  12", 304.8mm 
Nominal Impedance  8 ohms 
Power Rating Watts 400W 
Music Program  800W 
Resonance 51Hz 
Usable Frequency Range  52Hz-4.5kHz 
Sensitivity 99.2 dB 
Magnet Weight  80 oz. 
Gap Height  0.375", 9.53mm 
Voice Coil Diameter 2.5", 63.5mm _

También compré un par de drivers:

_PSD:2002     
SPECIFICATION    
Throat Size  1", 25.4mm 
Nominal Impedance*  8 or 16 ohms
Power Rating  80W 

Resonance 550Hz 
Usable Frequency Range  1.2kHz - 20kHz 
Sensitivity  105dB 
Magnet Weight  34 oz. 
Voice Coil Diameter 2", 51mm _

Mañana empiezo con la construcción de las cajas, y las estreno el sábado.
Van a sonar en conjunto con los bafles de 18" que les he mostrado y por el momento consegui 2 crossover pasivos para medios y agudos porque está pendiente construir el cross activo de 3 vías.

Les dejo unas fotos de mis nuevos juguetitos  

Saludos.


----------



## maxep

a la pipetua lindo lindo pablo. te felicito. que los disfrutes


----------



## gaston sj

muy lindos pablo, te felicito...

ahora queria preguntarles que referencias tienen de las cajas electrovoice 1810.ya que me voy a comprar 2 con el parlante original la caja tambien es ev original. de 400w. no se si me combienen 2 de esas o 4 electrovoice de 250w con parlantes en caja exponencial, los voy a usar para grave..lo que si las exponenciales las 4 tienen el tamaño de 2y1/2 de las 1810. yo a los graves los corto a 100hz. y para medios estoy usando parlantes selenium de 15" con un driver de 2" en cada caja tengo dos de esas. 

nunca fui muy partidario de ese modelo de electrovoice. pero ahora se me dio la oportunidad  de que me los entregan y despues los voy pagando de a poco y de "palabra" tambien tiene unas eon autoamplificadas de 15" pero pide 2500 pesos por cada una .. y eso es un fangote para ser unos medios agudos,y  me vende las 2 electrovoice en 1800 pesos . y las cuatro electrovoice exponencial (caja armada) en 2400 pesos .. bueno espero sus opiniones ..saludos


----------



## azteca

hola alguien me puede ilustrar en cuanto a los tweeters que tan bueno es meterlo en los cajones con woofer o mejor en medios


----------



## Pablo16

Hola. Primero, vas a hacer cajas de 2 vías (medio y tweeter) y aparte la del woofer? 

Si es así, lo mejor es que el tweeter vaya en la misma caja que los medios, ya que los 2 trabajan en frecuencias que necesitan ser direccionadas y se vuelve más sencillo acomodarlas. 

Las frecuencias bajas no.

Saludos.


----------



## azteca

gracias pablo16 : para los medios que y tweeter ¿qué bocinas recomiendas?


----------



## Pablo16

mmm para que podamos ayudarte creo que habría que saber:

Qué uso piensas darle al equipo?

Cómo anda el presupuesto?

Que amplificador utilizas?

Saludos.

Jaja voy viendo que eres paisano!


----------



## Condor-11

Bueno...aca dejo otro aporte jej... Unos bafles Technics que compre hace poco simplemente porque lo estaban regalando! (me refiero que lo vendian a muy bajo precio).Si no me equivoco es: Tweeter de 3", Medios de 5" y Woofer de 12". Tranquilamente unos 100w tira.

Y obviamente unos bafles de 3 vias hechos por mi. Tweeter y Medios de 4" y Woofer de 10". Este tira unos 50w a 60w mas o menos.

Ah! Todo marca audifiel el que arme yo, tal vez algun argentino conozca esta marca, porque me parece que no son de importar parlantes.

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16

Muy buenos los que hiciste Condor.

Acá dejo unos adelantos de los Eminence. Ya estan listos, los estrenamos ayer en una fiesta en conjunto con los 2 bajos de 18" y simplemente fue impresionante. El divisor pasivo no dio motivos para quejarse y el amplificador no lo puse ni a la mitad cuando ya el sonido era muy bueno.

Las fotos de los bafles terminados las posteo después porque se quedaron guardados en otro lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

muy lindo te ha quedado amig felicidades...


----------



## maxep

te quedaron muy bien pablo. los quiero ver tapizados  y algun video estaria bueno


----------



## Dano

Me gustan esos altavoces, van con el estilo que me gusta, suspension rígida, iman robusto, buena refrigeracion de la bobina, deben sonar tremendos   

Buena compra 

Despues sube unas fotos con las cajas moqueteadas o pintadas 

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Hola, antes que nada, gracias por las felicitaciones y los halagos.

Acá unas fotos de un bafle casi terminado, faltan las esquinas de protección que no he puesto porque tengo que conseguir tornillos más cortos.

También tienen pendiente comprar la placa de conectores definitiva, quiero ponerle terminales Speak-On de 2 canales, para mandar medios y agudos por separado con el mismo cable. La parte trasera está sin tapizar por la misma razón, hay que hacer el hoyo para el conector.

Poniendo una agarradera atrás se ahorra trabajo, dinero (al ser sólo una) y se cargan los bafles facilmente.

Otra cosa que quiero hacer es cubrir el  bafle con esa tela delgada para que no se meta tanto polvo y le da un toque mas 'profesional'. La parte del driver la dejaría sin cubrir.

Ayer los tuve sonando tooodo el día y no dejan de gustarme, tienen un sonido muy claro, que escuchando con un oido los audifonos y el otro los bafles...no se nota diferencia. Aún a bajo volumen el sonido sigue siendo muy limpio.

Espero que para finales de enero o pricipios de febrero pueda construir el otro par de estos bafles y un par más de 18", el cross activo, amplificador para medios y agudos y ya. De ahí faltarían monitores para el DJ y todo listo.

Bueno espero que les gusten, aunque todavía tienen esos detalles pendientes.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Muy buenas tus cajas PABLO me alegra que te vaya bien con todo esto, yo tambien ando en ampliación de mi sonido pero como soy yo solo y no hago trabajos para fiestas se me hace un poco complicado, pero alli ando mejorando en lo que se pueda, acá vi unos eminence 15" y de verdad que me he enamorado de ellos, pero por ahora no hay dinero para woofer jajaja

Que lindo te ha quedado, ah una cosa, mosca con esos cables, cuidado con una mala conexion, los tienes muy enredados!


----------



## Pablo16

No te preocupes! estan bien conectados jaja solamente que se enredaron al mover el bafle para la foto! 

Por suerte nos esta yendo bien acá, trabajando en algunas fiestas ya sacamos suficiente dinero para comprar lo que tenemos, Sólo somos 2 personas y está por entrar otro socio en enero. Dato curioso, que ninguno de los 2 tiene mas de 18 años.

Hablando de equipos nuevos, acabamos de estrenar máquina de humo tambien:






Es una Antari Z800ii de 800w. En el proximo evento le tomo fotografias cuando esté prendido el Laser! se ve impresionante.

Tambien tenemos en la mira un remolque para mover todo esto sin comprar una camioneta.

Saludos y sigan comentando.

PD: Les tome un video pero estoy teniendo problemas con el celular para pasarlos a la compu... como se suben videos a youtube? Tengo que convertirlos de formato 3GP a otro?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Pues para subir videos a youtube solo tienes que registrarte y listo, totalmente gratis, no se si lo puedas subir en .3gp, pero si no, solo conviértelo a .avi con un convertidor que te encuentres!

Buenas adquisición la maquina de humo! Espero les vaya mucho mejor cada dia, jajaja yo tengo 18 años, por eso es que muchas veces cometo boludeces!

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Listo el video.

YouTube - Eminence 12 Prueba FOROS DE ELECTRONICA

La calidad no es buena pero se aprecia el sonido de este par de juguetitos.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Quita el *.com* Para que se vea en la pagina directamente

dejalo asi

link acá

Me gusto mucho, se debe sentir mucha presión, me gusta como dá los golpes de los graves, debe ser emocionante estar frente a ellos!


----------



## Pablo16

Se me habia ido lo del .com jaja, es la costumbre. 

Bueno, las fotos de bafles 100% terminados no las prometo antes del 5 de enero. A lo mucho alrato tapizo el 2do bafle... Benditas vacaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

la verdad que un trabajo muy lindo felicidades y el sonido se siente mmuy agradable... a disfrutarlos...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

A ver estoy reuniendo para comprarme una potencia que va a dar 300RMS @ 4ohm por canal A y 300RMS @ 4ohm por canal B!

Ahora mi pregunta, poseo 4 woofer que colocados par en paralelo y otro par en paralelo bajan a 4 ohm, hasta acá todo bien, entonces no poseo crossover, solo le tengo capacitadores a 4 balas y a 2 driver 1". Lo podré manejar asi con solo los capacitadores sin que se me quemen?


----------



## Pablo16

Es mucha potencia para los driver, y ni se diga para los de bala. 

Mejor arma un crossover para todo, que atenue uns dB a los driver

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

o un protector.


----------



## gaston sj

yo angel te recomiendo que le pongas un capacitor de 2.2uf y uno de 4,7 en paralelo entre si y en serie con una resistencia de entre 22 y 47ohm...x 20w los capacitores de 400v ... siempre la resistencia antes de los capacitores... y eso en serie con el driver... y para los twiter la misma resistencia pero con capacitor de 2.2 o 4.7 ... saludos,.. yo utilizo crossover pero igual le pongo los capacitores... por alguna oscilacion de la potencia o algun desperfecto en el equipo de potencia.. mas por seguridad qe por nada.. saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> A ver estoy reuniendo para comprarme una potencia que va a dar 300RMS @ 4ohm por canal A y 300RMS @ 4ohm por canal B!
> 
> Ahora mi pregunta, poseo 4 woofer que colocados par en paralelo y otro par en paralelo bajan a 4 ohm, hasta acá todo bien, entonces no poseo crossover, solo le tengo capacitadores a 4 balas y a 2 driver 1". Lo podré manejar asi con solo los capacitadores sin que se me quemen?



Cual es la marca y modelo de los driver y de los bala?.
En su hoja de datos seguramente te dice que potencia soportan en RMS y en determinado corte de frecuencia. a medida que subes el corte de frecuencia pueden trabajar con amplificador mas grandes.

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Muchas gracias por responder amigos, pero veo que solo le podré colocar una resistencia de 22ohm y 20W en serie antes del capacitador, ya que todos los componentes ya tienen sus capacitadores!

Los driver tienen 1 capacitador cada uno de 4.7uf de 100V, estos dicen soportar una potencia de 150RMS, aunque yo lo dudo. Ellos reproducen frecuencias desde los 750Hz hasta los 6Khz!

Las balas vinieron de fabrica con sus respectivos capacitadores de 3.3uf (no se que voltaje), afirma soportar 300WATTS de potencia PMPO, dudo que sean mas de 50RMS (no especifican en los manuales), y su rango de frecuencias empieza en los 6Khz hasta los 20Khz!

Como pudieron observar no tengo problemas con los cortes de frecuencias y se reproducen todos muy bien, las frecuencias que yo describí allí, no están en los manuales, yo las deduje, ya que me puse a escuchar cada componente a la vez atenuando cada banda del ecualizador (tengo uno de 15 bandas)!

Todo lo que tengo se reproduce bien y se escucha muy bien! Solo que quiero mas potencia ó mas volumen y para ello estoy empezando a guardar dinero para comprarme un amplificador con las características antes mencionadas!

En paginas anteriores pueden ver imágenes de mis bafles.

Aca les dejo una


Los tweeter piezo están desconectados!


----------



## Juan Jose

Por que tienes desconectados los tweeter piezo? Puedes aprovecharlos con sus respectivo divisor y atenuador bien instalados no?.

saludos

juan josé.


----------



## gaston sj

hay mucha gente que critica demaciado a los piezo... pero como dise juan jose  bien istalados cumplen bien su funcion.  te recomiendo que a los drivers los cortes a 2khz ya que la mayoria de los parlantes que tenes tienen respuesta hasta 3khz..


----------



## maxep

las dejo unas fotos de mis nuevos bafles 3 vias y su filtro activo  


http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03133sg6.jpg




http://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03134bw9.jpg



http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03153ae6.jpg



http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03145zc2.jpg



http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03150ku6.jpg


----------



## mnicolau

te quedó excelente maxep! te felicito viejo, muy bueno está.

Saludos


----------



## maxep

muchas gracias mariano. llevo bastante trabajo armarlas pero quedaron buneas. y suenan muuyy bien


----------



## MFK08

muy lindas columnas de que material estan echas? y n que le diste la termiacin?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

La tapa de alfombra negra como la armastes? Me gustó mucho, quedó profesional!

Hermano te destacastes con esos bafles!


----------



## maxep

muchas gracias. estan fabricadas con mdf de 15mm. menos en el frente que es de 30mm de espesor. tiene refuerzos internos en la estructura. esta enchapada en cedro bolivianop y teñida de cedro y laqueada.
las rejas las hice yo. arme la estructura y use como tela jersey de seda 
saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Exelentes las columnas MAXEP!            
muy buenos el trabajo y se nota muy buena la terminación. Da gusto ver trabajos así.

felicitaciones nuevamente

Juan José.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La pu... que estan bonitos! Medio grandes para el espacio que tengo...pero muy bonitos.
FELICITACIONES SOS UN MAESTRO!

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

una pregunta maxep. Las enchapaste vos? si la respuesta es si como lo hiciste? mi intriga es porque en esta semana me entregan las columnas q mande a hacer y nose todavia como darle una buena terminacion ya q las quiero poner en mi habitacion...


----------



## maxep

muchas gracias por sus comentarios. me sonrojo ( ajja)
lamentablemente por tema de espacio las tengo que vedner asi sin disfrutaralas para nada. asi que si alguien de argentina les interesa envien pm (escucho ofertas)
 en este link detallo la construccion de las torres http://www.matrixhifi.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=5257&start=0

para enchapar es todo un tema. segu el tipo de madera que uses se comporta diferente. 
igualemtne hay 2 metodos conocidos..
1º con cola fria de madera.  aplicas bastante cola en el bafle y en la chapa de madera. luego las juntas y mantiene con mucha presion sobre toda la estructura. si se llega  alevantar. con una plancha caliente presionando fuertemente alisas la superficie.
2º con adesivo de contacto.
aplicas una mano fina a la chapa y al bafle. la dejas secar(se entiende por secar cuando pones los desos y no te manchas con pegameno los dedos pero si siente que se adhieren)
le aplicas otra mano con adesivo de contcto y otra ves dejas secar. luego las juntas y con un taco de madera aplicas mucha presion , revisando que no se levante en ningun lado.
cuidado que si no usas sufieciente pegamento cunado laquees (si lo haces) la laca al secarse tira. y levanta el enchapado
resumiendo .. es todo un trabjao que requiere mucha "mano"


----------



## belpmx

Hola a todos, tengo la idea de hacer un teatro en casa de 7.1 canales... para PC pero potente de adeveras.... bueno quiero hacer el .1 y no se como hacer el cajón, lo quiero para un cuarto tal vez una sala.... tengo un woofer 12" 800W 8 ohm  Xtasis (steren) y pienso usarun tda1562 para moverlo (no espero sacar el maximo de woofer) pero que tipó de caja me recomiedan para que de unos lindos bajos...
Les dejo unas fotos de del woofer...
Pabel


----------



## maxep

sin dudas slot port para graves envolventes y profundos. o bass reflex  sintonizada bien abajo(30hz). para ese sub as imple viste le pondira un cajon de 50 o 55 litros netos. busca en google las floor driving. tiene un mejor efecto sonoro en casa. yo estoy por armarme una slot port floor driving pero bienn chata por que debajo de mi cama . luego subo fotos


----------



## belpmx

Hey gracias maxep, ya estpy leyendo hacerca de bass reflex, por ahi lei en una pagina de este foro de un programa que te calcula y diseña las cajas o algo así WinISD... se llama....
Saludos...


----------



## MFK08

estoy tratando de subir mis fotos de mis parlantes pero no me deja porque dice q son muy grandes como puedo hacer para subirlas...?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> estoy tratando de subir mis fotos de mis parlantes pero no me deja porque dice q son muy grandes como puedo hacer para subirlas...?



Yo las edito con el XnView. Primero recorto la parte que quiero mostrar y luego le cambio el tamaño a 640x480 conservando la relacion de aspecto. Haciendo eso te quedan fotos de menos de 100K de tamaño y se ven perfectas.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

mm pero yo no tengo ese programa y no lo se usar jaja


----------



## MFK08

mis columnas...estoy renegando para hacer los filtro principalmente las bobinas pero ya van a salir. en cuanto a la terminacion van forradas con un recubrimiento color negor brilloso del que vienen recubierto las columnas comerciales....

gracias ezavalla por el programa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

De nada y me alegro que te funcione!

Saludos!


----------



## maxep

se ven lindas mfk. lleva doble 6" si no me equivoco no?


----------



## jechu094

hola a todos estoy pensando en la construccion de un amplificador para un sistema de 3.1, tengo el diseño del amplificador y busco algo sencillo ya que solo tengo alrededor de 15watts por canal me gustaria saber que diseños de cajas tinen para este proyecto, estaba pensando en usar un bajo de 6" pero no se que tipo de parlantes debo comprar ni como deven ser las cajas 

acepto sugerencias


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos.

Antes que nada Felicitaciones Maxep! te quedaron excelentes los bafles! Si estuviera cerca yo pensaria en comprarlos. Estan muy buenos enserio, ya quiero comprar más madera 

Hiciste un marco para la tela del frente? 

MFK8, vas por el buen camino, para empezar se ven muy bien esas columnas, suerte con el proyecto.

Saludos y felicidades a los dos.


----------



## maxep

gracias pablo. si arme la estructura del frente y lo recubri con tela.
echu si queres armar uin 3.1 con 15w por canal. yo haria algo asi:
con un canal un woofer liviano de 10"(o 2 de 6 " dependiendo de si el amplificador aguanta 2 ohms)
el canal central. un midbass de 4"+tw de cono
y l y r un midbass de 4"+tw de cono.


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola yo no me voy a quedar atras les voy a mostrar las fotos de mi futuro super bafle....
Se trata de nada más que un 3.5" jajajajajajaja, es uiendo n mini proyecto que estoy haciendo de una "bocinas portatiles" para un mp3 player con un tda 2822m de 1.3 W.... que funciona a baterias, aun no lo he terminado, es más aun falta de hacer casi todo el cajón del otro parlante... y la pintura que estoy usando es de lo más barato... uso pintura para zapatos, es barata, facil de aplicar, seca rápido.... es una maravilla...
les dejo las fotos (borrosas) ¿que opinan de mi proyecto?
Pabel


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno me parece bien todo el diseño, aunque creo que es muy poca potencia para el parlante!

Yo buscaria un parlante mas pequeño, en caso de que no puedas con mas alimentacion de la fuente

Y si puedes armar otra fuente o la que tienes lo soporta lo haria con 5 watts por canal para ese parlante.

No sé solo mi opinion!


----------



## belpmx

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Bueno me parece bien todo el diseño, aunque creo que es muy poca potencia para el parlante!
> 
> Yo buscaria un parlante mas pequeño, en caso de que no puedas con mas alimentacion de la fuente
> 
> Y si puedes armar otra fuente o la que tienes lo soporta lo haria con 5 watts por canal para ese parlante.
> 
> No sé solo mi opinion!



Gracias por tu aporte... te sorprenderías de lo bien que suena... pero este es un proyecto multiportable.... tengo la intención de alimentarlo de tres formás... una es por el puerto USB de cualquier computadora (5V 500 mAn) ya lo probe con 5 volts y si mueve bien el parlante.... la otra es con 12V tengo pensado comprar un conector de los que van al cenicero... y con 12V suena de lujo... y la tercera tengo un portapilas 2xAA y 4xAA aun no lo he probado cómo suena con baterias AA pero pronto lo probaré.... lo he usado con una pila de 9V de las heavy duty... y da cómo unas 4 horas....

Aunque tienes razón, estos parlantes pueden dar más.... probe con otros parlantes más pequeños (2watts reales 3.5") y suenan bien pero.... con estos me gusto más cómo suenan con 12V según los parlantes sus pico máximo es es de 60W jajajaja pero eso no cuenta...

Saludos y gracias...

Pabel


----------



## Manonline

dos pilas AA... CUATRO pilas AA... estamos hablando de PPH? (pilas por hora)


----------



## jechu094

maxep gracias por la información, cuando dices midbass son los medios o algo mas bajo, lo que pasa es que quiero que se escuche bien bacano, de todas formas no se si es necesario un parlante con algo especial o si pueden ser parlanten con una caja cualquiera lo que pasa es que para diseñar cajas no es que sepa mucho, de todas formas gracias por  la información investigarè y despues te cuento


----------



## jechu094

belpmx para ru proyecto creo que te pueden servir un multiplicador de voltaje, solo se que son unos diodos que estan puestos de tal forma que aumentan el voltaje, mas tarde subo el diagrama de todas formas me parece un buen proyecto y me sorprende como puedes mover ese parlante con un puerto usb


----------



## belpmx

jechu094 dijo:
			
		

> belpmx para ru proyecto creo que te pueden servir un multiplicador de voltaje, solo se que son unos diodos que estan puestos de tal forma que aumentan el voltaje, mas tarde subo el diagrama de todas formas me parece un buen proyecto y me sorprende como puedes mover ese parlante con un puerto usb



Oye estaria bien... te lo agradecería..... eso de los diodos..... no se que tan bueno seas en esto de electronica pero a ver que me contesas.... lo probe con una bateria de 9V de esas heavy duty (de las cuadradas) y la verdad no suena wow.... pero con 5V de una fuente de PC suena mejor que con 9V de una bateria de esas normales.... según la hoja de datos lo más que consume el amplificador es un Amper.... al amplificar el voltaje no se pierde amperaje? es que a esre punto no se que sirva más un voltaje alto o un buen amperaje....
Tengo unas pilas regarcables AA 1.2V 2500mah.... y estaba pensando en comprar una recargable de 8.6V 170mah pero creo que daria más poder con 4.8V 2500mAh...

Espero eso que me dices, suena interesante...

Gracias, Pabel...


----------



## azteca

estamos armando un sonido para bailes, si soy chilango pero ahora ando en oaxaca y un primo anda armandose chido solo que no le ha encontrado a los medios ni a los tweeters, cuenta con ocho Woofer de 18, 2 poderes de 4000 y 2 de 2000, y ahorita para medios esta usando Woofer de 10" y cuatro balas


----------



## jechu094

helpx no se si te quitarà amperaje, no habia pensado en eso   si quieres lo buscas en google se llama multiplicador en cascada de todas formas no puedo subir el archivo porque es muy grande pero buscalo si necesitas mi ayuda yo te colaboro, voy a seguir investigando


----------



## Pablo16

azteca enseñame a colgarme del poste de luz para conectar tanta potencia jajaja

que woofer usan de 18"?

Si quieres buenos medios y no tan caros buscate unos Eminence en el centro.


----------



## Tacatomon

igual yo me inclino por unos eminence, en especial los Delta  Pro, son baratos y de MUY buena calidad en medios, tambien hay una version para Pure Bass in 15", la Delta LF.
Auque si se require mas calidad, unas Peavey Black Widow BMX model 1508-8sps para investigar.

PD: La Peavey es la ley.

Saludos.

Tacatomon.


----------



## jagrmax

que interesante el foro subo un par de fotos de mis primeros guafles como yo les digo  porque en realidad no se como pueden sonar tan bien si utilicé lo mas barato del mercado, creo que todo esta en la caja, bueno ni en eso me preocupé. 

ya tienen 5 años y estan impecables lu unico es un protector que se undio producto de una patadita en una fista.

pero niños en sus casas, para que vean que con un par de monedas, unas cajas de esas de cartón reciclado en la que vienen huevos (de gallina) y una plancha de aglomerado y alfomabra (prefiero alfombra porque es mas rapido que un enlacado y mas estetico que la pintura), unos bajos pyramid jjaa y unos tweeters de esos de 1 dolar, se puede lograr mucho.  

es un monumento al ahorro pero bueno


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Que bien armado te quedo eso de verdad muy bonito! Con una buena amplificación debe sonar muy bien!

Como me dijeron por ahí, los tweeter piezoelectricos suenan bien con un buen filtraje; yo puse a a andar a los míos y bueno andan normales, no le puedo pedir mas!


----------



## jagrmax

gracias 
mira tan fuerte no suenan alcansan aproximadamente unos 100w rms o eso creo sino, anda muy cerca pero tienen unos bajos profundos y unos agudos que sobresaltan, al colocar el volumen moderado, suena super agradable, al subir mucho el volumen tiende a saturar el amplificador que uso, es un tda2050 pero creo que es por culpa de él y no de los parlantes.


----------



## MFK08

aqui las columnas terminadas ya forradas. en la imagen se ve el filtro una de las bobinas etsa echa sobre un carretel de hilo que tenia mi vieja jajaj la otra la hice sobre una matris que me invente y utilizando un programa la saque y a la primera quedo clavada en el valor buscado. espero q les guste


----------



## Manonline

MFK, tendras los planos que usaste para hacer las cajas? estan muy lindas esas cajas.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## MFK08

ahi te lo paso yo le saque la separacion entre woofer para hacerlo de dos vias y suena que da mied larga unos grabes con una fuerza y una precencia...


----------



## mnicolau

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> aqui las columnas terminadas ya forradas. en la imagen se ve el filtro una de las bobinas etsa echa sobre un carretel de hilo que tenia mi vieja jajaj la otra la hice sobre una matris que me invente y utilizando un programa la saque y a la primera quedo clavada en el valor buscado. espero q les guste



nooo hace rato que ando queriendo armar esas columnas! están hermosas te felicito MFK, terminá de convencerme... q tal suenan? y cuánto pagaste los parlantes? marca?

Saludoss


----------



## Manonline

me leiste la mente marian... iba a preguntar lo mismo...

jaja esperamos ansiosos jaja


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

Estan super lindas esos bafles           

me encantan .... y si yo tanbien las andaba buscando gracias por los planos


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK, te felicito por tu proyecto ya concluido!             
Y si suenan tal cual vos esperabas MEJOR    
Nuevamente felicitaciones y excelente terminación che.

Un abrazo

Juan José


----------



## MFK08

todo te lo debo a vos que me pasaste como 10.000 planso hasta que me decidi por uno jajaja pero si es asi tiene un sonido que no pense que tendria es impresionante los grabes que consigue y ni hablar de los medios y agudos que suenan muy bien tmb..

nuevamente gracias.

Edit:

los parlantes son de 6.5'' marca foxtex (chinos) de los baratitos 30$ cada uno compre cuatro y el tw el juego me salio 60$, como no tengo herramientas tube q mandar a hacer las columnas que me salieron con material y todo 300$ pero si ustedes se dan maña con la carpinteria les saldra muchisimo mas barato me atrevo a decir q la mitad


----------



## juanma

Muy bueno MKF!
Que amplificador estas usando?

Yo en su tiempo tambien iba a hacerme un par de columnas, pero al no conseguir drivers de calidad por aca, decidi comprar unos parlantes HIFI ya armados en una casa de audio (no de car audio).
El midwoofer me salia U$S10 y el tweeter lo mismo    no me convencio nada eso.
Asi que compre los 3 bafles surround a U$S200 creo (los 3) y suenan mas que bien. Hasta los probe con los TDA2005 y suena excelente   

Les dejo una foto de un proyecto que estabamos haciendo con mi tio hace un tiempo.






Con eso creo que tranquilamente logramos la fusion nuclear.
Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16

Muy buenos MFK!

Con que hiciste las cubiertas, o tapizado?

Es posible que arme algo asi pronto, gracias por subir los planos.

Saludos.


Ah y sube un video si puedes


----------



## MFK08

el amplificador es el sinclair z-30 y el material con el que esta recubierto nose bien el nombre pero la marca es karikal es como una especie de formica plastica se pega con semento de contacto y es un trabajito mas o menos realizar el forrado ya que ahi que tener mucho cuidado porque es muy delicado. pero una ves q quedo terminado no lo despegas nunca mas y la terminacion es muy profecional ya q no es pintado. Ese material viene de distintos colores inclusive tipo madera ya lustrada.
sobre el videito apenas termine de ajustar el amplificador y de hacer el otro filtro para la segunda caga colgare un videito


----------



## profex

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Les dejo una foto de un proyecto que estabamos haciendo con mi tio hace un tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con eso creo que tranquilamente logramos la fusion nuclear.
> Saludos!



Que tal Juanma

Veo la fotografía que colocaste y estoy intrigado, me gustaría saber algo más al respecto de ese arreglo.

Podrías darnos datos sobre donde la obtuviste y de que se trata eso? Cuéntanos un poco.

Por mi parte me recuerda a las antiguas cabinet que se utilizaban con los órganos hammond de ruedas fónicas, pero no tenian agudos.

Saludos.


----------



## maxep

te felicito mfk . te quedaron muy lindas las torres.
el material con que las forro. se llama simplemente formica.  es como la melamina del aglomerado pero mas gruesa. la venden en muchos aserraderos.. el otro dia averigue y sale por eje. en fresno negro 1.05mt x 3mts $130. no es algo muy barato pero si se trabaja bien es simple y queda muy bien
.hay que saber cortar los bordes en 45º par que queden perfecto y esas cosas.
estamos al mismo tiempo armando los amplificadores sincalir para las torres


----------



## juanma

Sobre la foto que puse, la encontre por la web, simplemente puse bessel array en google y salio buscandola:
http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=bessel array&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Sobre el arreglo de los parlantes, por lo que vi en las imagenes son muchos parlantes dentro de una caja. Pero sobre el tema parlantes no he profundizado, el hecho de no conseguir elementos de calidad, me hizo (por el momento) desinteresarme del tema, no asi con los amplificador.

Seguramente en la pagina de pcpaudio esta explicada la configuracion, en este mismo foro creo recordar que habia algun post explicando los array.

Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Buenas! se vienen las fotos de mis nuevos bafles que estan compuestos por: 1 Parlante Leea 15 300BF - 2 Tweeters Selenium ST300 y un Driver Selenium D305,todo esto en cada bafle,en total serian 2 Parlantes,4 ST300 y 2 D305.

Se vienennnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Gubirson

saludos muy bueno los aportes de todos  aqui les dejo las fotos de una de las cajas que me decidi a diseñar. hey alguien me podria dar el nombre real por q con el plano que me guie no tiene nombre definido y todos me dice que son junnior modelo nuevo pero ni idea   haber si alguien sabe el nombre real. aqui unas fotitos de como va


----------



## lucalorito

Hola a todos..estas son los parlantes que más me gustan de los que he diseñado para escuchar música en casa..constan de un woofer marca Beyma 8WP y de un tweeter Audax TW025A0; el filtro de primer orden con bobinas al aire, condensadores MKP y resistencias no inducticas.
El grosor de la caja es de 38m.m...y sus dimensiones 100cm. de alto, 25 de ancho y 45cm de profundidad.
Espero os gusten.


----------



## maxep

se ven muy linda lucalorito. comparto tu gusto por una terminacion sobria y a la ves impactante.


estube viendo que ahora a todos los bafles ocmerciales. la tapa trasera es curva. es moda? o es una mejora que muchas marcas impolementaron?


----------



## lucalorito

La curvatura se hace para evitar o bien difracciones de sonido o bien la generación de ondas estacionarias en el interior...esta en concreto tiene sólo el frontal con una ligera curvatura, pero hay marcas que no lo hacen y suenan igual de maravilla..


----------



## maxep

aca dejo unas fotos de la caja karlson que arme par aun 6". lo hice simplemente de gusto para sacarme las ganas de escuchar estas miticas cajas. que dan un sonido muy agradable. es comparable con una sellada + una bass reflex por el sonido. con ese pequeño woofer y pequeña caja . por que tiene menos de 10l. da muy buenos bajos.


----------



## capitanp

aca esta el programa RTA para medir la respuesta en frecuencia, lo que no encuentro esa el mic de medicion que habia por ahi y era muy sencillo


----------



## Pablo16

Interesante maxep. espero el video.

Gracias Capitanp, probando probando...

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. Muy buenos todos los bafles che.!
La caja de MAXEP es una pendiente que tengo, ya que se habla mucho en los foros de ella como extremadamente plana en su respuesta. 

Bueno, en este post les subo la transformadorrmación de un par de bafles de un equipo aiwa a un par de monitores de HI FI en 5 pulgadas. Woofer, medio y tweter domo para cada uno y la verdad que se escucha muy bien.


Falta la pintura que en este caso es color blanco (fondo blanco para madera y dos capas de acrilica automotor) para ver como quedan. Luego vere donde quedan.

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca mas fotos. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## dandany

che una pregunta depues si se les quema el s-woofer como hacen para sacarlo de la caja jajajaajaja(en los cajones laberinto)


----------



## Pablo16

Excelente trabajo el que estas haciendo Juan Jose, te felicito.

Lamentablemente yo dejé los bafles a un lado por falta de tiempo y sobretodo ánimo, pero me cayó un dinerito y a ver que me construyo jajaja primero voy a comprar una sierra circular para hacer todo más preciso y despues seguir amplificadorando el equipo de sonido.

-> dandany, los 'cajones laberinto' tienen un panel desmontable en la parte de atras, o arriba, o en algun lugar accesible para desmontar la bocina facilmente. 

Saludos.


----------



## maxep

barbaro juan jose. enchapalas que van a quedar muy lindas.
actualizo. hoy enchape la karlson. y me volvi a enamorar .es que en realidad la tengo al pedo esa caja por que no la uso. pero me encanta su sonido
aca dejo unas fotos


----------



## dandany

aah jajaja poruqe yo desia como estos tipos arman eso y no piesan en unacosa tan importante como esa el tema es con que lo sellan al poner los tornillos? silicona por las fugas de aire digo ..


----------



## maxep

no dany. si los cortes son correctos con tan solo un poco de cola basta.. los tornillos son solo para apretar mientras seca la cola. nada mas. en mi caso ese woofer quedo ahi . y de ahi no sale ajja no hay forma ajja
estaba pensando en hacerla la tapa trasera atornillada para eso. pero.. no se jajaj tal ves ..


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Aca les dejo una foto de mis cajas al fin terminadas,les puse todas las pilas cuando las arme y gaste mucha plata en materiales...pero hoy con todo el orgullo del mundo digo...ESTAS SON MIS CAJAS LEEA! 

*Editado a pedido de Juan Jose.

Parlantes Leea 15 300BF

Tweeters Selenium ST300

Drivers Selenium D305 con corneta Selenium HL 47-50

Potencia Gemini XPM-600 200W+200W en 8 Ohms para los Leea

Potencia Gemini XG2000 160W+160W en 8 Ohms para Tweeters y Drivers
*



http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=baflesleea.jpg


----------



## MFK08

hermosas... la verdad que muy lindas-...


----------



## maxep

muyy lindas realmente..
felicitaciones


----------



## Pablo16

Se ven muy bien esas cajas, perfectas para el uso rudo con esas protecciones de aluminio.

Están tapizadas? no alcanzo a distinguir.

Saludos y felicidades.

Ah si puedes madna un video jaja


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Se ven muy bien esas cajas, perfectas para el uso rudo con esas protecciones de aluminio.
> 
> Están tapizadas? no alcanzo a distinguir.
> 
> Saludos y felicidades.
> 
> Ah si puedes madna un video jaja



Si estan alfombradas y tambien les puse las manijas de costado que son de fierro de una muuuuy buena calidad porque las de plastico tenian una pinta de truchas....ademas conectores speakon les mande


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy buenas las cajas DIMEBAG. !        

Muy buena la terminación.

Pudes subir una pequeña descriipcion de las mismas, como tipo de parlante (15300 BE por ejemplo), tipo de driver, potencias, activas o pasivas, etc...

La verdad que te felicito. Muy buen trabajo.

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Editado el post de las cajas,vuelvan a mirar que ahi esta un poco mas detallado.


----------



## Juan Jose

Dimebag, por lo que veo puedes armar una biamplificación muy buena. Solamente que deberas separar los agudos de los LEEA y cablearlos al driver con un divisor pasivo para los tweeter. Sino, conseguir otro amplificador y haces una tiamplificación. Si tienes Speakon en la caja del woofer no tienes problemas puedes conectar separados los TW y los Wofer. Asi si que aprovecharias bien los componentes. Todo es cuestion de probar. Te aseguro que cuando logres la ecualización correcta (me parece ,ejor intercalar entre el Pre y el crossover un ecualizador de por lo menos 30 bandas por canal para buscar la mejor respuesta de los mismos) no vas a creer la diferencia entre sonido pasivo y activo.       

Suerte y saludos

Juan José-


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Dimebag, por lo que veo puedes armar una biamplificación muy buena. Solamente que deberas separar los agudos de los LEEA y cablearlos al driver con un divisor pasivo para los tweeter. Sino, conseguir otro amplificador y haces una tiamplificación. Si tienes Speakon en la caja del woofer no tienes problemas puedes conectar separados los TW y los Wofer. Asi si que aprovecharias bien los componentes. Todo es cuestion de probar. Te aseguro que cuando logres la ecualización correcta (me parece ,ejor intercalar entre el Pre y el crossover un ecualizador de por lo menos 30 bandas por canal para buscar la mejor respuesta de los mismos) no vas a creer la diferencia entre sonido pasivo y activo.
> 
> Suerte y saludos
> 
> Juan José-



Si Juan Jose,tengo Speakon y los tengo separados a los tweeters de los Leea pero estan conectados junto con los drivers,por eso venia mi duda por el MP que te mande,quiero saber bien como conectar los Tweeters con los drivers,asi como decis vos con algun divisor pasivo solo para separar ambos,y otra cosa que te pregunte por MP y no me respondiste es si el driver en este caso tambien va con la polaridad invertida.


Como siempre muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Dimegab. Efectivamente el tweeter y / o  el medio y el tweeter, depende de si se trata de un sistema de 2 o 3 VIAS (componentes) va conectado en inversa respecto del woofer cuando se utiliza filtro pasivo y de segundo órden (osea dos componentes activos por cada componentes y por frecuencia de cruce). Esto es para cuando utilizas este tipo de filtros, si tu conectas todo en ACTIVO osea sin crossovers pasivos, este problema no lo tienes y cada amplificador va conecatdo en FASE con su respectivo componente.

espero haber sido claro, saludos

Juan José.


----------



## maxep

las ventajas magicas de un sistema activo 
las difruto dia a dia. es sin dudas lo mejor que puedes hacer a un hermoso conjunto como el que tenes.


----------



## andresssdj

Bueno yo les presento mi sonido, espero que les gusten las fotos, pueden preguntar lo que quieran. hecho todo por mi y un amigo.



Bueno esta es una de las dos doble 15'' mas driver de 1 pulgada y media que hicimos.
los componentes de estas son 2 ev de 15'' 400w y un driver selenium d205ti.


Aca pueden ver un ultradrive procesador digital de audio y abajo un viejo crossover soundtech analogico.


Aca algo de la iluminacion decorativa en una fiesta, el efecto se hace con tachos par 300 y un i color 4 de acme.


Mas decoracion


Aca mi rack de amplificación, en estos momentos no uso mas la skp porq era prestada ahora uso para agudos una potencia casera de 300 por canal aprox, para medios la kelse de 800w, es naciona un caño un dia de estos subo fotos, y para grabes uso una qsc usa 1310, el procesador sigue estando, es impresionante como hace rendir el sistema ese procesador digital.


otra imagen para que vean los increibles efectos.


Tablero electrico, trifasico por el consumo de las luces. hay que tener un ojo barbaro hace un tiempo se me desconecto el neutro de la conexion y se me polarizo todo a 380v, queme un 90 porciento de las cosas. por suerte todo se reparo


Una foto de la doble 15 con los componentes puestos y sonando, las terminamos un dia antes de la fiesta! jaja
se aprecia tambien mi luz a LED. y arriba del bafle un cabezal acme i move.




imagen de la doble 15


El sistema armado.terminando la noche



Estas son dos EV t 18, 1810 o mt1, llamenla como mas les guste, estan armadas con componentes EV, los parlantes son EV DL18MT de 400w, estan hechas copias de original, las rejas son de unas viejas EV sh1512 que desarme, entraban justo y me gustaron como quedaron jajaja   


Aca se aprecian mejor las dos.




Vista de Perfil


Aca pueden ver dos drivers, el mas grande es el selenium de las doble 15, el otro es un EV DH3, esperando que compre la reparacion   



Aca los EV de las doble 15.


Bueno esto fue todo espero que les halla gustado


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Me gustaron mucho con demasiado las cajas de los bajos, muy chulas *andressdj*!

Ahora pregunto yo!

Como se utiliza y que hace ese ultradrive?  

Si pudieras tomarle una foto trasera seria mejor para captar una conexión con eso! 

O por lo menos postea una foto de uno que haga la misma función!

Tengo rato escuchando eso de driverack, ultradrive, no se si será lo mismo. Lo que quiero saber es para que sirve y como se utiliza!

Será algo así como un crossover activo mas ecualizador gráfico, en donde puedes ampliar la longitud de onda de la frecuencia que quieras? 

Estaré muy agradecido si me contestan estas preguntas!

Por lo demas, lo felicito, estoy ahorrando un dinerillo para comprarme unas potencias por lo menos semi-profesionales!


----------



## andresssdj

hola, te comento, es un gestor digital de altavoces, tiene 3 entradas y 6 salidas todas ruteables a eleccion, ose podes hacer 1,2,3,4,5y hasta 6 vias.
trae crossover (hasta 48 db por oct seleccionable (y varios tipos, bessel, butteworth, linkwitz riley, etc..)
Ecualizador
Ecualizador dinamico
limitadores
inversor de polaridad
delay
etc..

el aparato es tan complejo que si posees un microfono de medicion, el aparato calcula el delay entre vias.
entre otra tantas funciones. se puede programar desde el aparato o con una pc con un software y un cable de serie.
te adjunto una imagen del software


----------



## andresssdj

aqui otra imagen detallada del aparato.
realmente me cambio la vida tiene una calidad impresionante, programas los ajustes para tu sistema, los guardas en memoria y te olvidas que te movieron el ecualizador o que te tocaron los puntos de cruce del x-over.
obio tiene una capacidad limitada de proceso, no son infinitos los ajustes, mientras mas db por octaba en el corte mas proceso consume igual que con los puntos del ecualizador.
pero anda muy bien.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Che locoo sos un duro con ese aparato! 

Ahora si veo que el audio profesional no es cualquier cosa!  

Menos mal desde que me exhortaron con esto de los Wrms me he tirado de que ando en pañales, porque si me hacen una pregunta de un aparato de esos allí si me la enchaban!   

Te felicito, ya me dan ganas de probar uno de esos, pero ya me imagino el costo   
Claro con tiempo y esfuerzo uno logra lo que se propone! 

Gracias por la explicación si vi que te esmerastes en responder!  

Edit:


			
				andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> obio tiene una capacidad limitada de proceso, no son infinitos los ajustes, mientras mas db por octaba en el corte mas proceso consume igual que con los puntos del ecualizador.


Me imagino que eso es lo que tiene que ver con: *Free EQ Processing* que se pueden ver en la parte inferior izquierda en las imágenes del software?


			
				andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> te adjunto una imagen del software


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Es muy útil el ultradrive, pero está más orientado a el manejo de varias cajas para acomodar sus fases.
Lo del ecualizador y crossover también sirve, más que nada para instalaciones fijas, pero siempre es útil tener un ecualizador gráfico para hacer retoques a mano y evitar acoples.
Igual es un excelente juguetito =)


----------



## andresssdj

si francisco, yo como lo tengo configurado para que suene a mi oido lindo ya qe no uso mi sonido para cosas en vivo, me re sirve. vale alrededor de 650 dlrs


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Si, en ese caso si. Para un DJ sirve perfecto, no sé cuánto valdrá un ecualizador más un crossover más compresores, pero esta es una buena inversión.

Acá está a U$S530, algo de $2000
http://www.masoportunidades.com.ar/aviso/4087723-behringer-ultradrive-pro-dcx2496


----------



## Pablo16

Felicidades por tu equipo Andres.

Ya entrados en cosas de DJ, tienes fotos del equipo que uses para mezclar? Reproductores, mezcladora, etc? Nadamas por curioso jaja

Saludos.


----------



## andresssdj

Aca subo imagenes del equipo de mezcla en total tengo:

1 notebook hp dv6950la
1 cd doble denon 2000f mk3
2 mixer: 1 numark dm 1050
              1 numark dm1190


tambien adjunto una foto de la consola de teclas para las luces y la dmx.


aca la dm1050 con la portatil hp.



Aca se puede apreciar la dm1050 con la denon




Aca el rack de iluminacion


----------



## andresssdj

ha y me olvide de contarles en estos momentos estoy armando dos mt1,t18 o 1810 como las quieran llamar jaja, despues subo fotos. en total voy a tener 4, por eso la qsc en grabes jeje


----------



## capitanp

hace mucho que los uso y sirven barbaro para cuando alquilas y te toca un dj con el sindrome de "vumetris clipendus rojum" toda la noche


----------



## andresssdj

capitanp me gusta tu rack


----------



## mauricioh

hola!bueno subo una foto dde una caja acustica con dos woofer de 10"!suena barbaro!saludos y espero que les guste


----------



## gadea

hoygan al guien me puede  pasar la hoja de todas las medidas completas del bafle de graves que esta armando gubirson es que quiero armar por lo menos para empezar unos 4 cajones y saben que tipo de bocinas utiliza creo que habian comentado que eran jbl pero no estoy bien seguro grasias





saludos


----------



## Dano

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Si, en ese caso si. Para un DJ sirve perfecto, no sé cuánto valdrá un ecualizador más un crossover más compresores, pero esta es una buena inversión.
> 
> Acá está a U$S530, algo de $2000
> http://www.masoportunidades.com.ar/aviso/4087723-behringer-ultradrive-pro-dcx2496



Para que tengan una idea un DBX 1066 aca en Uruguay estaba arriba de los 280 dolares, pero bueno no es ninguna porqueria es uno de los mejores compresores que conozco.

Si el ultradrive es uno de los productos que mas me gustan de behringer es una joyita a un excelente precio.


Saludos


----------



## maxep

les meustro lo que le arme a unos fullrange 4" fullenergy de $30 la pareja. no esperaba mucho de ellos. les arme cajas de mdf de 5mm de espesor. reforze dentro la caja. y la adorne con contact color cedro y pintura negra. un poco de lija . absorvente acustico en su interior(bastante lana de vidrio)todo en 1 hora
y a sonar

wala. elresultado impresionante!


si alguien busca un par de parlantes chicos para pc estos estas de la hostia!


----------



## centro58

estas son mis cajas


----------



## centro58

altavoces[/img]


----------



## Tacatomon

..."""!A canijo.... Una bocina con Iman Cuadrado=? LOL
Es la primera vez que veo una... Centro58 de que marca es tu parlante?

Casi me caigo de la silla.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

he visto woofers cuadrados, pero el iman es redondo, es la primera vez que veo un iman cuadrado, supongo que por el nombre de la foto es de marca radson

saludos


----------



## maxep

actualizo  pase a activos mis baflecitos de escritorio.


----------



## Tacatomon

Les presentos mis queridas AB36, fieles DIY´s de las originales, digo fieles DIY´s por que puedo decir con orgullo que cada una de estos bebes pesan mas de 50 kilogramos de puro Triplay made in México Ajuuaaaa...
Ahora estan en mantenimiento, como podran ver estan desnudas , esperamos que mañana las forremos con fibra de vidrio, seguida de una capa de resina con pigmento negro semi-brillante.
Siempre me han gustado este tipo de cajas, tienen un subgrave que realmente se siente a varios metros a la redonda. Pensamos alimentar cada caja con 700W, ya que el woofer que tienen es de 600Wrms le va a andar perfecto en 8Ohms.

Estare subiendo el avance del nuevo "look" de las cajas dentro de unos dias.

PD: Si quieren saber mas de algunas Folded Horns, dense una vuelta por este tema. Opinen.


































































Son unos pequeños mounstruos, pero son mis pequeños mounstruos. 

PD: Si creen que lo han experimentado todo... Intenten meter un woofer de mas de 15 Kilogramos en esa pequeña cabina y hacer que los huecos de tornillo concuerden... Es todo un liooooooo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Esas bocinas Energy!... baratas y no suenan tan mal jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon

Son de lo mejorcito para bajas frecuencias, la verdad, me han dejado con un buen tilileo de oido. Esas antes estaban en unas Scoopers y la verdad que tambien daban el caño.

Tienen su buen tiempo de uso, y no les han pasado nada.

Saludos.

Edit: agrego las fotos de mis AB36 al 90%. Notese que quedaron algunos desperfectos (de eso, me incluyo yo con unos dolores de cabeza y una que otra vomitada... Maldita resina) Como lugares donde la resina se encharco y la pintura vinilica negra para las "Equis" de las bocas de las cajas. Los desperfectos con la homogeneidad de la pintura se arreglarán con una capa posterior de pintura de aceite negra para un acabado uniforme, lo que se queria era que se reforzarala caja con la Fibra de vidrio.

La verdad, se disfruta mucho (Al final del trabajo, claro está) hacer un trabajo casero y mas si este ha cumplido con sus expectativas.







































































































Otro Saludo.


----------



## maton00

jejeje mi bocina de 6 pulgadas en un cajoncito que me arme
4 Ω 200 watts


----------



## maton00

parte trasera de mi cajon de 200 w 
y mi amplificador de 40 + 40 watts


----------



## maton00

el amplificador


----------



## chacarock

Tacatomon, como estas, te queria preguntar, cuanto protex, usaste em las dos cajas que posteaste al ultimo?  se las diste a pincel verdad? cuantas manos? saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Si con el "Protex" te refieres a la mezcla de Resina de polietileno+Pigmento Negro+Catalizador y la fibra de vidrio...

Exactamente fue lo siguiente.

6Kg de Resina
200gr de Pigmento negro
30gr de catalizador
3Kg de Fibra de vidrio
Un par de cajas feas al gusto.
Muchas ganas de laburar bajo el sol.

En mi caso fue suficiente una sola mano. para que realmente quede uniforme el color (que el conjunto agarre un tono negro brilloso) hay que usar mas resina y pigmento. Despues procedere a pintarlas con Pintura de aceite negra, para que queden completamente unifirmes.

Use una brocha de 2"

Saludos.

Edit: Adjunto las ultimas imagenes del equipo al orgullosamente 100%. Les muestro el proceso de armado del Rango Medio-Alto en cajas aparte, las famosas "Twiteras". Pensabamos ponerlas en una caja con un par de woofers Scorpion pero como aún no hay money   Para eso habra que esperar. Por el momento ahí arriba, pesando 25Kg, no se caen ni a palos. No gaste ni un peso en ellas, ya que use el MDF de una cajas JBL que estaban mojadas y echadas a perder. Solo cortamos lo que necesitamos y voala, Twiteras gratis para todos.

Tambien se aprecia todo el conjunto armado y probado con una etapa de 300+300Wrms y la verdad que sacude muy bien. La voz y los agudos sobrados. La verdad es de lo mejor. Ya veremos que sale despues.

Un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## alfredotavira

Si con el "Protex" te refieres a la mezcla de Resina de polietileno+Pigmento Negro+Catalizador y la fibra de vidrio... 

Exactamente fue lo siguiente. 

6Kg de Resina 
200gr de Pigmento negro 
30gr de catalizador 
3Kg de Fibra de vidrio 
Un par de cajas feas al gusto. 
Muchas ganas de laburar bajo el sol. 

oye tacatomon que tal una pregunta.

con lo anterior quieres decir que la fibra le deshilachas como decimos aca y la revuelves con la resinna pigmento y catalizador o la aplicas como viene como si fuera un tapetillo?


----------



## Tacatomon

La fibra se aplica como si fueses a "vestir" al cajón. Cortas a la medida del lado a "vestir", la centras bien y despues Bañas con la mezcla. Mas o menos tienes que ir "picando con la brocha empapada de resina para que la fibra se moje por los 2 lados y amarre bien.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! no, la verdad crei haber leido que era protex, ese que le hechas a los autos para que no se piquen, ese que le hechan por dentro el guardabarros, perdon
     osea que lo que hiciste fue revestir el bafle en fibra de vidrio con la resina teñida de negro (hablando en criollo ) eso para protejerlo des inclemensias del tiempo o tiene algun factor critico en el sonido o en su estructura

Muuuuuuuuuyy buen laburo mi felicitaciones


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahora si todo se entiende.

Era la intensión principal, proporcionarle mas solidez general y un poco de impermeabilidad. Ahora solo falta la Pintura de aceite negra para darles el visto "bueno" (Si no pudieron quedar mejor).

Saludos y Gracias, si si que fue un gran laburo.


----------



## thors

aqui mis  equipos


----------



## electrodan

thors dijo:
			
		

> aqui mis  equipos


Que lindo...  De cuanta potencia estamos hablando?


----------



## iamkbra

mi celu suena mas alto  jajajajaj muy buenos equipos che


----------



## thors

thors dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thors dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aqui mis  equipos
> 
> 
> 
> Que lindo...  De cuanta potencia estamos hablando?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> cada caja soporta 350 watts rms  el power es de  150 watts rms a 8 ohms
> en realidad es lo que me queda ya que he vendido muchas de la tube ......
> 
> saludos  ..
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## razorclaus

aqui les dejo unas fotos de una de las cajas que arme


----------



## razorclaus

me quedaron un poco desordenadas las fotos, espero les gusten y comenten gracias.


----------



## dan_ferno

wow, hermosas las cajas, como lograste esa textura?


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy buenos los bafles! Escelentes las terminaciones che. La verdad que hay gente que sabe trabajar en este foro.
Bueno, aca les subo uno de los 4 bafles que me encargo un dj que comnzara con estos y la potencia clon qsc mx700 de josesoto. La pote esta en ets video y las bafles aca. saludos y suerte.

Video de la pote:
YouTube - MOV05798

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## razorclaus

utilize una mezcla de cola con sintetica negra y enduido plastico, una medida de pintura media de cola, media de enduido, mezclas la cola con en el enduido hasta lograr una pasta uniforme luego lo mezclas con la pintura revolbiendo bastante y lo aplicas con espatula. para darle el toque de textura pasale un rodillo de lana te ba a quedar texturado y super mate . el toque final se lo di con pintura poliuretanica en aerosol satinado (mas que nada para protegerlas) espero que les sirva.


----------



## chacarock

razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> utilize una mezcla de cola con sintetica negra y enduido plastico, una medida de pintura media de cola, media de enduido, mezclas la cola con en el enduido hasta lograr una pasta uniforme luego lo mezclas con la pintura revolbiendo bastante y lo aplicas con espatula. para darle el toque de textura pasale un rodillo de lana te ba a quedar texturado y super mate . el toque final se lo di con pintura poliuretanica en aerosol satinado (mas que nada para protegerlas) espero que les sirva.



esta pasta, es invento tuyo a tiene algun nombre,
 para qye es esta pasta, es solo textura o le da algun caracteristica, sonora o estructural?




			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Muy buenos los bafles! Escelentes las terminaciones che. La verdad que hay gente que sabe trabajar en este foro.
> Bueno, aca les subo uno de los 4 bafles que me encargo un dj que comnzara con estos y la potencia clon qsc mx700 de josesoto. La pote esta en ets video y las bafles aca. saludos y suerte.
> 
> Video de la pote:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSmrEop4hLc
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose



Hola, que terninacion le diste, lamisma que el amigo razorclaus? se ve que es texurada tambien



saludos a los dos y muy lindos laburos, mu pprofesionales


----------



## capitanp

YouTube - MOV05798 


que lindo, lastima que satures tanto los graves


----------



## neutron

una pregunta.. a dentro de los bafles lleva como una tela o algo avsorvente.. estube leyendo por otras paginas y es mas o menos de espesor de 2 o 3 cm.. pero yo quiero saber que material es.. si alguno le puso eso y sabe cual es.. agradeceria la respuesta.. 

PD: muy buenos todos los bafles.. si yo yego a empezar mis bafles y terminarlos.. pongo imagenes.. 

suerte..


----------



## neutron

otra pregunta que me olvide de hacer... como hacen un agujero tan grande y tan perfecto


----------



## Cacho

neutron dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta que me olvide de hacer... como hacen un agujero tan grande y tan perfecto



Una fresadora hace maravillas
YouTube - DIY circle cutting jig for your router

y si no, una caladora y buen pulso

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Capitanp, en realidad la saturacion es de la terjeta de sonido de la pc que es onboard y de malisima calidad. Cuando lo regule con una onda seno entre 20 y 20000 hz te aseguro que recorta solamente cuando prende el led dde cliping. En el caso del video, si observan bien, en realidad esta recortando pero el clip ni de entera!. 

Dentro del bafle lleva lana de vidrio o guata ( en ese órden para mi de mejor a peor) y de espesor en lo posible mayor a 1 pulgada o 25 mm. esto hace que el volumen aparente del bafle para bajas frecuencias sea mayor y asi mejora la respuesta del sistema. Generalmente pruebo con y sin ella para ver si mejora los resultados, me ha pasado de que no es necesaria y es cuando la sintonia del bafle no es la correcta y entonces sin la lana de vidiro es como que tiene mejores graves. Por otro lado los graves con y sin la lana son distintos: con lana son mas profundos y concretos algo como un bom - bom y sin la lana son mas latosos, algo asi como un ton - ton.     
No se si me explico.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> neutron dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otra pregunta que me olvide de hacer... como hacen un agujero tan grande y tan perfecto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una fresadora hace maravillas
> YouTube - DIY circle cutting jig for your router
> 
> y si no, una caladora y buen pulso
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Si lo haces con caladora, procura el buen pulso... Se me han ido varias cuchillas al querer recomponer el camino. 

Saludos.


----------



## yoelmauri

Aca les muestro los bafles con que paso musica, otro dia pongo fotos de como los hice, no las subo ahora, porque tengo un dolor de muela que me fastidia!









			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Edité el link para que se viera la foto, borré el otro post donde no tuviste éxito y por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## dante3530

buenas a todos aca dejo unas fotitos de unas cajitas ev251 repica proporcional para 8" potenciadas 150wrms en 8ohms y 200wrms en 4ohms c/u suenan que dan calambre! si quieren les paso el circuito de la potencia que es muy facil y suena muy bien


----------



## Tacatomon

Saludos y muy lindas cajas Dante, Mis respetos. El diseño parece Line Array EV.


----------



## ojosverdes

Bueno les presento mi equipo: Un 2.1, las torres tienen un woofer de 6.5", con tweeter de cupula de 50Watts, con crossover que me arme, siguiendo este foro, el subwoofer es de 8", hace dos dias lo estaba alimentando con un amplificador monoaural de 2 valvulas EL84, con sus pre que son dos valvulas 12AX7A, pero a mi hermana se le cayo un vaso de agua en el amplificador y este estaba prendido y zaz, las dos valvulas se cuartearonn, jajaja, y ahorita solo escucho las torres.Pero bueno se las dejo, haber que tal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, acá traigo mis baffles Hi-Fi   
Son unas cajas bastante pequeñas que uso para escuchar musica en el living de mi casa. Estan basadas en un diseño aparecido hace como 35 años en el libro "Sistemas de Sonido" y las armé antes de ponerme a estudiar algo de electroacústica. Estaban recomendadas como económicas y de buen sonido..y cumplen con las dos cosas. Para darle mas énfasis a la parte "económica" se me ocurrió forrarlas con papel autoadhesivo color madera...y no quedó tan mal (en mi épocas mozas hacía lo mismo y quedaba bastanet bien).
Como verán tienen un look bastante retro, para hacer juego con el resto de los equipos que se ven en la ultima foto. Bueno....retro de no ser por la pata de acero que tuve que hacerles para que quedaran a la altura de los oídos de quienes escuchan (yo!). La respuesta en frecuencia abarca desde los 80Hz a los 20KHz según el TrueRTA, pero luego van a ser complementadas con un woofer (o sub?) que llegue hasta los 25 Hz, que ya estoy diseñando.
Lo que les muestro es la modificación que le hice al ponerle un crossover de primer orden luego de que compré los parlantes Tonhalle de rango extendido que se ven en la foto.
Bueno, espero que les gusten y si nó..no importa   por que lo importante es escucharlos...y suenan muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

hermosos eso parlantes amigo te quedaron muy lindos y profecionales.. felicidades


----------



## razorclaus

aqui subo las ultimas fotos y diseño de mis cajitas, buenisimos todos los diseños, felicitaciones a todos los que se animan a relizar estos maravillosos proyectos y convertir un pequeño espacio de hogar en nuestro gran taller.


----------



## rodr0

la caladora hizo pum

y me quedaron a medias. me arme esto x2 para un TDA2003 que tengo viejito para mi cuarto. los woofer, son unos nipponamerica de 4 ohm 15 W y rango de 70Hz a 5KHz y el tweeter es generico de no se, me dijeron que no importaba cuando los compre con un capacitor electrolitico de 2,2 microfaradio que me dijeron "ponele este".

tengo la alfombrita preparada y los esquineros. ah, me dijeron que le ponga un tubo de sintonia que va a quedar para cuando la caladora no haga pum y los pueda erminar. sencillo lo mio pero suenan copado para mi cuarto 

medida aprox: 27 cm de alto, x 20 de fondo x 17 de ancho. las maderas, pase por una carpinteria y estaban tiradas y pregunte si me las podia llevar y el tipo me dijo "dame 2 mangos y llevate las que quieras" je


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> los woofer, son unos nipponamerica de 4 ohm 15 W y rango de 70Hz a 5KHz y el tweeter es generico de no se, me dijeron que no importaba cuando los compre *con un capacitor electrolitico de 2,2 microfaradio que me dijeron "ponele este"*.



Como de costumbre...te dijeron cualquier cosa. Ese es un tweeter piezoelectrico y ya se comporta como un capacitor, así que tenes dos alternativas:
1- Le sacas el capacitor que le has puesto, por que así como lo has conectado no lo necesita y en realidad te perjudica.
2- Esta es mas complicada por que tenes que armar un crossover de primer orden y compensar la impedancia del woofer, y...bah..es mas largo. Si te interesa, en el hilo del TDA7377, a final, hay toda una discusión de como hacer los cruces de frecuencia correctos.

Saludos!


----------



## rodr0

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> rodr0 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> los woofer, son unos nipponamerica de 4 ohm 15 W y rango de 70Hz a 5KHz y el tweeter es generico de no se, me dijeron que no importaba cuando los compre *con un capacitor electrolitico de 2,2 microfaradio que me dijeron "ponele este"*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como de costumbre...te dijeron cualquier cosa. Ese es un tweeter piezoelectrico y ya se comporta como un capacitor, así que tenes dos alternativas:
> 1- Le sacas el capacitor que le has puesto, por que así como lo has conectado no lo necesita y en realidad te perjudica.
> 2- Esta es mas complicada por que tenes que armar un crossover de primer orden y compensar la impedancia del woofer, y...bah..es mas largo. Si te interesa, en el hilo del TDA7377, a final, hay toda una discusión de como hacer los cruces de frecuencia correctos.
> 
> Saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...



si, estaba siguiendo ese hilo hace rato. arme ese amplificador y me han dado ideas copadas. el tema del crossover (activo o pasivo, no se todavia) lo estaba pensando para unas cajas que le quiero armar al auto.


----------



## amenra2

hola gente como va todo soy nuevo aca y la verdad se ven muy buenas cosa yo soy aficionado y me gusta el tema le dejo una fotitos de una cajas que realice son tan solo para 6x9 pero suenan muy bien tienen muy buenos graves parlantes de 150 watt el tema que seguro me quede sin valija en la camioneta ja ja ja pero como suenan saludos en vreve estoy haciendo mas cajas


----------



## amenra2

aca estan  laquedas color  rojo je je je


----------



## jabote69

Hola buenas foristas comparto fotos de mi proyecto, espero que os puedan servir de ayuda.


----------



## jabote69

Mas fotos...


----------



## macua

Estuve viendo las espectaculares cajas que han armado y me pone contento saber que no soy el unico loco de los parlantes jaja! les dejo una foto de lo que arme hace ya algunos años, se trata de 2 parlantes pyramid de 10" + 2 tweeters bala (en las caja chicas) y 2 parlantes Jahro de 15" en las cajas grandes. 
Para moverlas utilizo 2 amplificador que arme: uno de 100 + 100 (2 canales con CI TDA7294 en puente) y el otro amplificador lo hize con 2 STK4048.
Saludos.


----------



## Nimer

macua dijo:
			
		

> Estuve viendo las espectaculares cajas que han armado y me pone contento saber que no soy el unico loco de los parlantes jaja! les dejo una foto de lo que arme hace ya algunos años, se trata de 2 parlantes pyramid de 10" + 2 tweeters bala (en las caja chicas) y 2 parlantes Jahro de 15" en las cajas grandes.
> Para moverlas utilizo 2 amplificador que arme: uno de 100 + 100 (2 canales con CI TDA7294 en puente) y el otro amplificador lo hize con 2 STK4048.
> Saludos.



Te felicito por los bafles, quedan muy bien de esa forma!
Ahora, te hago una pregunta.. Los jahro de 15 pulgadas con ese parlante para los medios, qué potencia aguantan?
Yo tengo dos bafles de 15 con tweeter bala, y me gustaría agregarle algo para los medios, pero quiero que siga aguantando los 250Wrms que aguantan ahora..
Qué corte tienen esos parlantecitos, y de qué potencia son? Te agradezco, y nuevamente te digo que quedan muy bien.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo dos bafles de 15 con tweeter bala, y me gustaría agregarle algo para los medios


¿ Que te parece si le eliminas los tweeter balas y le adicionas un Driver de Compresión con su respectivo crossover ?  Yo lo hice y no me arrepiento del cambio. Lastima que por ahora no tengo cámara para tomar fotos de los cambios. En la pagina 8 y 12 de este hilo tengo posteadas mis fotos, pronto los cambios realizados a dichos bafles.


----------



## Nimer

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Nimer dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tengo dos bafles de 15 con tweeter bala, y me gustaría agregarle algo para los medios
> 
> 
> 
> ¿ Que te parece si le eliminas los tweeter balas y le adicionas un Driver de Compresión con su respectivo crossover ?  Yo lo hice y no me arrepiento del cambio. Lastima que por ahora no tengo cámara para tomar fotos de los cambios. En la pagina 8 y 12 de este hilo tengo posteadas mis fotos, pronto los cambios realizados a dichos bafles.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Sí, lo pensé.. Sé que suenan muy bien los drivers, y me gusta mucho la definición de agudos que tienen... Pero no quiero tocar mis cajas mucho, porque tienen el litraje perfecto para estos parlantes, y con tan poca potencia, hacen un ruido increíble.

En realidad me encantaría agregarle un driver y dejar el bala también, con un buen crossover para que todos trabajen tranquilos.. Pero como verás en la foto, no tengo mucho espacio como para hacerlo. Pensé en agregar al lado del tweeter bala una corneta más chica, con driver de una pulgada, pero sería una de esas cuadradas metálicas, y no sé si expanden bien el sonido como para apreciarlo bien.. Por eso pensé en el parlante, como el muchacho de más arriba.

Alguien tiene alguna bocina de las cuadradas metálicas con driver de una pulgada? Qué tal suenan? El sonido sale en un buen ángulo o hay que estar delante de la caja?

PD: Ví tus bafles, y vos tenés una bocina separada con el driver.. Esa es otra de las posibilidades.. Además, uno la puede ubicar bien arriba para que la gente no tape esas frecuencias. 
Aclaración aparte: No hago sonido profesional.. Las tengo para mí, y nadie más que para mí. Pero adoro el tema y me interesa tener lo mejor posible..

((Los selenium son los de abajo -15PW3 + ST-304))


----------



## macua

Nimer: 
   El parlantecito que estan junto al de 15" en relidad es un tweeter marca Audifiel modelo 4AF de 50W rms x 8Ω, conactado en serie con un capacitor de 2µF. Te comento que suenan igual o quizás mejor que los tweeter bala que tengo puestos en las cajas más chicas, a pesar de la gran diferencia de precio entre los 2! Saludos.

http://www.audifiel.com/vermas/4af.htm


----------



## osk_rin

macua.

esa era una duda que tenia, en mi ciudad las tienda de electronica que hay no tiene tweeter's  buenos todos los que hay son piezo y chinos jeje, y hay de esos como el que dejaste en link, que parecen bocinitas, y no se que tan buenos son


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cuidado con los piezoelectricos, que aunque sean malos (y lo son), cortándolos con un crossover simple en la frecuencia correcta y haciendo un par de malabarismos...es posible conseguir que suenen muy aceptablemente...mejor de lo que creerían.

El problema es que hay que conocer o estimar algunos parámetros de los parlantes y de los piezos, pero es posible ajustarlos bastante bien...y por lo que valen...

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias ezavalla, cuando me compre unos piezoelectricos, consultare por aqui en el foro como ajustarlos =D

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Excelentes los bafles !
Respecto de los tweeter piezo yo particularmente utilizo un divisor con atenuador que en su momento proponia LEEA para su linea de piezos 2001 y que la verdad que me resulta muy bueno. Pruebenlo y me comentan.

saludos 


juan jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo lo uso *parecido*, solo que no le pongo el resistor que va en serie con piezo, y en el de 15ohms le pongo 8.2ohms con un capacitor de filtro de 4.3uF, que es mas o menos la misma frecuencia de corte...mas o menos 4.5kHz.

El problema con esta configuración es que es dependiente de rango cubierto por el otro (u otrs) parlantes, así quepara un sistema de dos vías uso un rango extendido cruzado a la misma frecuencia. No sirve usar un woofer normal acá por que se escucha clarito el hueco que queda por la falta de rango de este.

El otro problema viene por los ajustes de la sensibilidad. El Leea dice 94 dB/W/m, pero estos chinos de casualidad deben llegar a 91 o 92. Así que para no tener que paddear el tweeter hay que usar parlantes de esa sensibilidad...o usar un L-pad para atenuarlos un poco y que no tengan el chillido maldito ese...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Por lo que parece es todo un lio encajar esos piezoelectricos. 
Ezavalla, como puedo replazar los piezo? 
Un driver con difusor servirá, tengo entendido que estos llegan a los 20Khz, solo se tiene que hacer el crossover con una frec de corte arriba de 4.5kHz?. PD, ahora los uso como medios, mas o menos de 1200Hz para arriba pero casi no dan agudos, lo dan los piezo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Por lo que parece es todo un lio encajar esos piezoelectricos.
> Ezavalla, como puedo replazar los piezo?
> Un driver con difusor servirá, tengo entendido que estos llegan a los 20Khz, solo se tiene que hacer el crossover con una frec de corte arriba de 4.5kHz?. PD, ahora los uso como medios, mas o menos de 1200Hz para arriba pero casi no dan agudos, lo dan los piezo.



No entiendo que quieres hacer       
No es tanto lío ajustar los piezo, solo que; a mi juicio; no puedes hacerlo independientemente de los otros parlantes que estés usando como harías con un tweeter común.
Las pruebas que he hecho con piezos me han mostrado que la eficiencia "nominal" la alcanzan a partir de los 4000Hz, pero como no tiene especificaciones ni yo instrumental, tuve que hacerlo a oído y frecuencímetro. Por debajo de los 4000Hz dan salida mas o menos hasta los 1800Hz. Por debajo de eso son muy malos..."sonoramente" hablando.
Driver con bocina,hum.... no tengo ninguno para ensayarlo. De las especificaciones que en general he visto, todos se prestan bien para medios o medios altos, y así se los usa. Pero no puedo darte frecuencias de corte...por que no tengo idea, aunque el fabricante suele recomendar a cuanto cortarlo...pero es una sugerencia, por que tienes que ver la respuesta de los otros parlantes.

Será esto lo que me has preguntado?

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, Veamos, Los Tweeters piezoelectricos se compran cuando se recurre a algo barato no?.

Ahora, cuando hay Plata, que es lo que usa en lugar de los Piezoelectricos, Todo en ambito de sonorización profesional.

A ver si me doy a enterder.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> mmm, Veamos, Los Tweeters piezoelectricos se compran cuando se recurre a algo barato no?.



No necesariamente. En audio profesional de medio pelo se usan mucho, por que tienen una buena relación precio/prestaciones y soportan bastante potencia, mas aún si conectas varios en serie, con lo que además mejoras la dispersión del sonido. Tienen fama de ser malos, pero hay unos que eran de Motorola y ahora de una empresa que se llama CTS o algo así y son una verdadera obra de arte y son bastante costosos y con una calida sonora impresionante. Los chinos de los que hablamos ahora también tienen fama de ser malos y lo son (y mucho) con respecto a los Motorola, pero si uno se preocupa un poco puede obtener muy buen sonido agudo a un costo bajísimo. El problema es que no todos saben conectarlos como corresponde (fijate la red de control que posteó Juan José o la modificación que yo uso) y los ponen como les viene en gana, o como si fueran parlantes comunes o como les dijo algún aprendiz de brujo y ahí suenan, comparativamente, muy mal.



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Ahora, cuando hay Plata, que es lo que usa en lugar de los Piezoelectricos, Todo en ambito de sonorización profesional.



En audioprofesional hay otras soluciones con mejores características, y de costo muy superior a un piezo, pero con mayor capacidad de potencia, ángulos de dispersión, etc, etc. Los que yo he visto mas usados son los tweeters bala para los altos puros y los drivers de compresión para los medios-altos. El problema que yo le veo a los bala es que son medios "agresivos", pero es lógico que lo sean por el ámbito al que están destinados. En algunas oprtunidades he visto cajas con tweeters de domo, pero nunca he podido hacer una evaluación de una de esas. Los agudos eran mas "tranquilos" pero no tenían la misma capacidad de potencia, por que esos son tweeters mas tipo Hi-Fi y no sé que hacen en esas cajas   

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

A los "Bala" te refieres a estos, ¿no?







Como funcionan?, Veo que tienen un condensador en serie, ¿acaso incorporan una bobina para hacer un filtro de 12db/oct?
Por que el sonido es "agresivo"
Son de cupula?.

Hace tiempo vi unos tweeter marca Leson, de origen brasileños, creo... El chiste es que en sí eran piezo, pero incorporaban un filtro pasivo con una bobina y condensador. Si incorporo el mismo sistema a los piezoz baratos, ¿mejorará el sonido final?.

Por ultimo, que les adicionas para poder tener una respuesta "aceptable, por no decir, decente". (a los piezos), para un uso en sonorización profecional. 
Los tweeter bala que he visto en mi ciudad, son Chinos, berretas, de mala calidad, ¿Recomiendas alguna marca?

Un placer discutir estos temas con usted Ezavalla.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

Aqui les dejo una foto del equipo de musica que tengo puesto al ordenador,a traves de un home cinema,que tiene una potencia de 2x 10 watts para los altavoces y 1x 30 watts para el subwoofer.

Los bafles estan hechos con madera de contrachapado de 1,6 cm y tiene un tweeter de cupula de seda de 1,5 pulgadas y un woofer de 10 pulgadas.

El subwoofer es de 12 pulgadas,con una caja de 45 litros bass reflex,que tira unos bajos sorprendentes.


Con todo esto y esa poca potencia,hago temblar el tejado de la habitacion que es bien duro,y todas las puertas del mismo piso.


----------



## dandany

Re copado el bafle peludo!  es un kenwood?


----------



## macua

Se ven muy buenas esas cajas hellfull, yo en tu lugar me tiraria a armar un amplificador de mayor potencia para hacer rendir mas esos parlantes, podria ser alguno con CI como el LM3886 o el TDA7294 que andan muy bien. Saludos.


----------



## rodr0

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> Aqui les dejo una foto del equipo de musica que tengo puesto al ordenador,a traves de un home cinema,que tiene una potencia de 2x 10 watts para los altavoces y 1x 30 watts para el subwoofer.
> 
> Los bafles estan hechos con madera de contrachapado de 1,6 cm y tiene un tweeter de cupula de seda de 1,5 pulgadas y un woofer de 10 pulgadas.
> 
> El subwoofer es de 12 pulgadas,con una caja de 45 litros bass reflex,que tira unos bajos sorprendentes.
> 
> 
> Con todo esto y esa poca potencia,hago temblar el tejado de la habitacion que es bien duro,y todas las puertas del mismo piso.



me gusto el estilo "vdette que le diste al sub


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> A los "Bala" te refieres a estos, ¿no?



Efectivamente....a ese tipo de tweeter



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Como funcionan?, Veo que tienen un condensador en serie, ¿acaso incorporan una bobina para hacer un filtro de 12db/oct?
> Por que el sonido es "agresivo"
> Son de cupula?.



Son tweeters de bobina móvil, igual que un parlante normal...pero mas pequeños (bueno, no tan iguales...tienen domo de aluminio). El condensador es un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden a 9 Khz; de 6dB/oct, que es la frecuencia de corte recomendada para la mayoría, pero comienzan a responder cerca de los 5KHz y hasta los 20KHz. Por debajo de esto hay que usar un driver de compresión.
Nunca he visto uno con un filtro de 12dB/oct...pero puede existir.
La agresividad del sonido, lo digo desde el punto de vista de la forma en la que YO los he oído. Tienen agudos muy poderosos y medio como que te perforan la cabeza, pero pueden ser defectos de ecualización...aunque la mayoría de los que he escuchado suenan parecido. Tenes que considerar que pueden llegar a tener una sensibilidad de 110dB/W/m   , así que emparejarlos con el resto de los parlantes no suele ser muy simple (y algunos ni lo hacen).
Parece que internamente son de domo de aluminio...pero nunca he desarmado uno  . Le dice "bala" por la forma que tiene el difusor al centro del tweeter.



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Hace tiempo vi unos tweeter marca Leson, de origen brasileños, creo... El chiste es que en sí eran piezo, pero incorporaban un filtro pasivo con una bobina y condensador. Si incorporo el mismo sistema a los piezoz baratos, ¿mejorará el sonido final?.
> Por ultimo, que les adicionas para poder tener una respuesta "aceptable, por no decir, decente". (a los piezos), para un uso en sonorización profecional.
> Los tweeter bala que he visto en mi ciudad, son Chinos, berretas, de mala calidad, ¿Recomiendas alguna marca?



Mirá...los tweeters piezo, para mí, son un objeto para estudiarlos y analizarlos. Lo primero que he encontrado, es que tenés que ajustar el comportamiento de todos los parlantes en la caja si pretendes que suene bien el piezo junto a ellos.
Lo segundo, es la necesidad de asegurar una impedancia definida para poder cortarlos a alguna frecuencia, que es lo tercero. En resumen:
1- Ajustar el comportamiento del piezo y del resto de los parlantes en conjunto...aunque mas no sea a oído.
2- Para eso, tenés que poner una resistencia en paralelo con el piezo, para definir la impedancia que va a ver el crossover. Los piezo trabajan por tensión, no por corriente, así que el valor de la resistencia no importa mucho.
3- Poner al menos un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden que corte el piezo a partir de los 5 kHz (o por ahí cerca), para limitar el sonido espantoso que tienen cuando la frecuencia es de alrededor de 1kHz. Un crossover de mas pendiente (segundo orden) puede ayudar, pero no creo que mucho.
4-Estoy analizando la posibilidad de poner un filtro pasa-banda en lugar de un pasa altos, para cortar la respuesta superior del piezo sobre los 20kHz o un poco menos. Estos malditos puede llegar a chillar a 50kHz, y si hay una onda con clipping...seguro que vas a escuchar el piezo. Esto es una teoría que tengo pero no he evaluado aún...así que cuando consiga mas datos seguimos hablando.

Lo que yo les agrego para tener un sonido "pasable" es lo que dije antes (y lo que dijo Juan José tambien anda OK), que son los puntos 2 y 3 de arriba: una resistencia en paralelo y un capacitor en serie con una frecuencia de corte de 5kHz. Ojo con esta frecuencia, por que está asumiendo que tenes un driver capaz de operar sin problemas hasta mas allá de los 5 kHz y que lo podés cortar ahí sin problemas. Estos agregados se los hago para uso de HiFi, si es que vale la aplicación...y a mí me han dado muy buenos resultados. En audio profesional no se busca tanta fidelidad y el manejo de potencia es muy superior, así que la resistencia que uses va a ser de alta potencia.

Para algunos modelos de tweeter bala, para vos que sos de Mexico, fijate este link: http://forum.speakerplans.com/topic18869.html. Yo no te puedo recomendar ninguno por que no me dedico a este tipo de "sonido". Seguro que alguien por acá puede darte mejores referencias.



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Un placer discutir estos temas con usted Ezavalla.



Gracias e igualmente....pero estamos conversando, no discutiendo!

Un gran saludo!


----------



## macua

Hola, alguien podra decirme que filtro debo utilizar para que los piezo de la foto funcionen correctamente?
Podria servirme el que publico juan jose en la pagina 21?
Yo los conectaba solo con un capacitor de 4.7µF no polarizado, como se ve en la foto, pero no duraban mucho tiempo funcionando y el sonido que emitian era pesimo comparado con otros tweeter con bobina (no piezo).
Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo tengo bafles "profesionales"(siii, claaaa, jaja) con 5 de esos rompe oidos, y hasta ahora, los divisores que probe no me funcaron, pero como no sepo nada del tema.....


saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

macua dijo:
			
		

> Yo los conectaba solo con un capacitor de 4.7µF no polarizado, como se ve en la foto, pero no duraban mucho tiempo funcionando y el sonido que emitian era pesimo comparado con otros tweeter con bobina (no piezo).



1- Que potencia les estas entregando?
2- Que es lo que no duraba mucho: el tweeter o el capacitor?
3- En que sentido  el sonido *era pésimo*?


----------



## macua

ezevalla:
La potencia del amplificador son 100 W @ 8Ω, lo que se quemaba, o no se que le pasaba, pero dejaba de funcionar es el tweeter. Y lo que digo del sonido pesimo es que parecia saturado y de bajo nivel. El problema lo solucione poniendo tweeters de tipo bala, pero son muchisimo mas caros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

macua dijo:
			
		

> ezevalla:
> La potencia del amplificador son 100 W @ 8Ω, lo que se quemaba, o no se que le pasaba, pero dejaba de funcionar es el tweeter. Y lo que digo del sonido pesimo es que parecia saturado y de bajo nivel. El problema lo solucione poniendo tweeters de tipo bala, pero son muchisimo mas caros.



1- Esos tweeters soportan MAXIMO 75W y es un valor de pico, NO CONTINUO. Así que si pensas sacudirle semejante cantidad de potencia *tenes que conectar EN SERIE por lo menos 4 tweeters* como esos.

2- Quitale el capacitor que está demás. Esos tweeters SON CAPACITORES, así que no se te ocurra ponerle otro capacitor en serie por que no vas a ganar nada.

3- Probá de conectar EN SERIE con el grupo de 4 tweeters una resistencia de entre 8 y 22 ohms y de al menos 10W de potencia...para estar cubiertos.

Probá con esa configuración como te van...y luego seguimos hablando cuando tengas los resultados.

PD-1: soy *ezavalla*, no ezevalla.   

PD-2: Es probable que con 2 o 3 tweeters te alcance, pero te digo 4 por que no conozco como se la pegás a los agudos. De todas formas, por 1 dolar que vale cada uno...vas a tener mejor dispersión de agudos.

Saludos!


----------



## macua

Ok ezavalla, los conecte asi por que el chabon de la casa de electronica que me los vendio me dijo que los use con capacitor en serie, pero seguramente penso que los iva a usar con menos potencia.
Voy a probar con 4 en serie y sin capacitor y te comento como me fue. Gracias por la data. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

macua dijo:
			
		

> Voy a probar con 4 en serie y sin capacitor y te comento como me fue



Sin capacitor y con la resistencia en serie.

Saludos!


----------



## dandany

Hola EZAVALLA tengo 6 tweeters piezo que compre ayer bien bien chinos jeje  y segun el frecuenciometro mi woofer decae a los 2000hz(chino tambien ..) quiero poner 3 por bafle despues tengo 2 medios de 6'' mi idea es poner 3 piezo por caja resitencia de cuantos KΩ  me recomendas para cada piezo pienso alimentar todo eso con unamplificador estereo com lm3886 o un tda7294 no me desido por cual ensamblar capas uds me puedan dar consejos de esos 2 integrados..


----------



## amenra2

hola como qndan preciso urgente un plano para un sub de 15 pulgadas bomber 650rms un cliente me pide una caja pasa banda quiero saber mas o menos las medidas gracias saludos


----------



## dandany

piorque no la haces con el winisd ? si tenesl o parametros te toma 2 minutos! supogoq ue trae todo los parlametros un woofer de marca! fijate bajalo al winisd!


----------



## amenra2

ok si son los datos que me dio el cliente no tenes ideas de medidas maso garacias por todo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Hola EZAVALLA tengo 6 tweeters piezo que compre ayer bien bien chinos jeje  y segun el frecuenciometro mi woofer decae a los 2000hz(chino tambien ..) quiero poner 3 por bafle despues tengo 2 medios de 6'' mi idea es poner 3 piezo por caja resitencia de cuantos KΩ  me recomendas para cada piezo pienso alimentar todo eso con unamplificador estereo com lm3886 o un tda7294 no me desido por cual ensamblar capas uds me puedan dar consejos de esos 2 integrados..



A ver...
1- Los piezo los tenes que conectar en *SERIE*.
2- Para la resistencia en serie con los piezos no hay mucho problema. Puede ser cualquier valor entre 8 y 33 ohms y de 10 watts...por lo menos, dependendiendo de cuenta potencia le vayas a aplicar. Yo elegiría un valor de alrededor de 22 a 27 ohms. Tene en cuenta que esa resistencia tiene dos funciones:
a) Proteger al amplificador frente al comportamiento capacitivo de los piezos.
b) Formar, junto con el capacitor interno del piezo, un filtro pasabajos que atenúa los chillidos de los piezos en alta frecuencia. A este filtro no hay una forma muy simple de calcularlo por que no sabemos el valor de capacidad del piezo, pero con 22 ohms o mas debería andar bien. En realidad hay que medir los piezos para saber....
c) Una vez armados, tenes que probar para ver si hay que cortarlos con un filtro pasa altos, pero este corte es de alrededor de los 5kHz. Si tus woffers dan hasta 2kHz, vas a tener que cortarlos mucho antes...dependiendo de cuando comiencen a operar los medios.

Saludos!


----------



## amenra2

te cuento yo hago las cajas no tengo problemas en relaisar cualquier tipo de caja pero siempre les pregunto a mis clientes que me den los datos concretos de medidas para no tener problemas aca te adjunto un pedido que estoy realisando saludos


----------



## dandany

Mira amenra en google creo que vas a enterar mucho si es un destroyer tenes en el winisd los datos precargados si es un new edge o bicho añadis los datos previamente bajados de google o de la pagina de bomber en el winisd y te calcula en 2 seg la caja el litraje de el pasabajos todo yo vi un destroyer de 12 ahi en el winisd 74 litros por caja con puerto de 3 pulgadas por caja fijate precarga los datos y te calcula todo el!


----------



## maurihuarte

Que tal? 
Estos los armé con 2 tweeters y dos rango medio audifiel y un woofer de 6.5" tonhalle. Todos nacionales. Los amplificadores son dos lm 1875 y un lm3886. El resultado es bueno pero quedó muy corto el tema de los graves respecto de los medios y agudos.
[/img]


----------



## Tacatomon

Sencillo, compacto, elegante, con buenos detalles: Muy buenos recintos acusticos.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

lindo equipo 2.1 che!

Te felicito por tu trabajo. Excelente y delicado.

saludos

PD: diseño tuyo o alguno del foro!.

Juan Jose


----------



## maurihuarte

Gracias.
El diseño es mío. Confieso que lo armé mas pensando en el aspecto estético (me dio mucho trabajo la terminación) que técnico  ya que eran para un amigo. No obstante andan bien. Ahora emprendo el proyecto del equipo propio.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## osk_rin

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> lindo equipo 2.1 che!
> 
> Te felicito por tu trabajo. Excelente y delicado.
> 
> saludos
> 
> PD: diseño tuyo o alguno del foro!.
> 
> Juan Jose



coincido con juan jose excelente terminacion  
muy bonitos te quedaron los baffles, muy pulidos en acabado. muchas felicitaciones

los hiciste de mdf y los enchapaste o son totalmente de triplay, lo aprecio por el betado de la madera,.
ami en lo personal nome gusta el color natural de el pino, siempre suelo entintarlo al tono de color que mas me guste  solo es cuestion de gusto personal 

gracias por publicar, este excelente trabajo, sigue asi  maurihuarte

saludos.


----------



## Guest

Si te quedaste corto en bajos,es mejor usar un woofer mas grande,de 10 pulgadas en adelante ya empiezan a dar caña los graves.


----------



## maurihuarte

Muchas gracias por los comentarios.
Los gabineteslos hice en fibrofacil o MDF de 9mm y enchapado con chapafacil simil madera de haya. Es muy blandita y no se quiebra tanto como otras. Mucha lija y despues barniz marino (es un poco mas duro que el barniz de interiores)


----------



## dandany

Bueno aca voy con la fabricancion de mis cajitas al parecer voy bien! me falta hacer 4 angulos con la caladora y es pan comido  les pongo unas fotitos! deseenme suerte! 

PD: A cacho creo uqe el angulo es de 102º


----------



## dandany

mi primer caja horn terminada!  le falta pintarla y las borneras para no dejar los cable pelados  ... puse enduido por todas lados para que quede bien sellada  tengo que lijar como loco ahora y hacer la mezcla para pintarlas


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Bueno amigos, aca les presento mu bafle hecho por mis propias manos, sin utilizacion de ningun programa.


----------



## hellfull

aleex dijo:


> Bueno amigos, aca les presento mu bafle hecho por mis propias manos, sin utilizacion de ningun programa.




no parece que has usado una trompeta demasiado grande para la caja??


----------



## lemall

hola, despues de un tiempo me decidi y les subi las fotos de my quinto bafle, lo realize en mdf de 15 milimetros, el woofer es un jahro wc15 de 300 rms 600 programa. dentro de un rato subo las fotos que  faltan.


----------



## hellfull

lemall dijo:


> hola, despues de un tiempo me decidi y les subi las fotos de my quinto bafle, lo realize en mdf de 15 milimetros, el woofer es un jahro wc15 de 300 rms 600 programa. dentro de un rato subo las fotos que  faltan.




estan las fotos borrosas,no se ve nada bien el bafle.
pero de lo poco que se ve,te digo:

buen trabajo
se ve que da caña
y que pongas fotos que se vean bien jaja


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

hellfull dijo:


> no parece que has usado una trompeta demasiado grande para la caja??


si es un poco grande pero hace nos dias la cambie ahora tiene una mas chica. 



lemall dijo:


> hola, despues de un tiempo me decidi y les subi las fotos de my quinto bafle, lo realize en mdf de 15 milimetros, el woofer es un jahro wc15 de 300 rms 600 programa. dentro de un rato subo las fotos que faltan.


me parece que a esa caja le sobra espacio en medio del tweeter y el woofer, una segerencia nada mas. agregale una bocina como medio, y vas a tener un bafle de 3 vias.


----------



## cristianfede

No es problema de espacio, sino de litraje de la caja. Habria que ver cuantos litros necesita ese sub para funcionar bien.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

cristianfede dijo:


> No es problema de espacio, sino de litraje de la caja. Habria que ver cuantos litros necesita ese sub para funcionar bien.


 
 Pero de cuantas pulgadas es ese sub? pero tampoco depende solamente de las pulgadas..


----------



## cristianfede

Segun el modelo aparentemente es de 15 pulgadas. Habria que ver la hoja de datos y ver el tipo de caja recomendado por el fabricante o usar el winisd.


----------



## lemall

hola, cristian fede, el woofer es de 15 pulgadas 260 Rms (aunque en el iman diga 600 rms 8 ohms) eso me dijo el vendedor.  la caja es de 226 litros, y las medidas me la paso un ingeniero de jahro, es la quinta caja que hago segun las medidas que me da este ingeniero, y no me ah defraudado; solo que esta es muy grande, pero tiene unos graves muy buenos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
la diferencia entre woofer y subwoofer a grandes rasgos la da el tamaño del iman?? eh visto por ahi q este woofer se usa para golpe nomas.
con respecto a los tweeter, los conecte todos en serie como leei en un post del foro, y sonaban muy poco el woofer los tapaba, por lo cual los tube que poner en paralelos a los 6 tweeters¿ esto ocasionara algun problema'

Pd: las fotos borrosas son por el celular, despues de varias tomas fueron las mejores jajaja,  la camarita digital se me me rompio


----------



## cristianfede

La diferencia esta en la respuesta en frecuencia, el sub llega mas abajo que el woofer.


----------



## guille2

Hola gente acá les dejo unas fotos del bafle con parlante de 10” que hice para un amigo.
Saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

guille2 dijo:


> Hola gente acá les dejo unas fotos del bafle con parlante de 10” que hice para un amigo.
> Saludos


 
Hola guille yo en mi opinion le hubiese puesto una corneta. ya que mejora un poco el sonido y tiene mas estetica que un tweeter comun, o sino poner varios tweeter en serie para aprovechar mas que todo el espacio que te queda en la parte superior del bafle total los tweeter no influyen en la impedancia total, pues estos se conectan en serie para dividirle la potencia. pero igual muy lindo bafle.
Saludos


----------



## guille2

Hola Aleex, gracias por el comentario. Tenes razón queda medio vacío en la parte superior tengo pensado poner un tweeter bala que va a ocupar mas lugar. No le puse corneta porque no me gusta mucho el sonido que dan, creo que son mas para el que escucha música electrónica, y ni yo ni mi amigo escuchamos ese tipo de música, pero en fin eso es cuestión de los gustos de cada uno.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

aleex dijo:


> los tweeter *no influyen en la impedancia total*, pues estos *se conectan en serie para dividirle la potencia*.



Por favor aclara mas eso, no lo entendí.


----------



## capitanp

con tanto parlante y twitter se te olvido de ponerle algo de medios a la caja


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Por favor aclara mas eso, no lo entendí.


 
Que no entendiste? los tweeter tienen muy muy baja impedancia que ni el tester los puede medir. por eso es que se conectan es serie para dividir la potencia.
Es decir, si tenes un amplificador de 50W podes poner dos o tres tweeter ordinarios en serie para dividir la potencia ya que los tweeter ordinarios se bancan no mas de 30W por eso es que se ponen en serie (para que no se quemen).



capitanp dijo:


> con tanto parlante y twitter se te olvido de ponerle algo de medios a la caja


 
Si jaja pero bueno a la caja ya la diseño para que sea de dos vias.
Saludos,


----------



## Kebra

gaston sj dijo:


> yo angel te recomiendo que le pongas un capacitor de 2.2uf y uno de 4,7 en paralelo entre si y en serie con una resistencia de entre 22 y 47ohm...x 20w los capacitores de 400v ... siempre la resistencia antes de los capacitores... y eso en serie con el driver... y para los twiter la misma resistencia pero con capacitor de 2.2 o 4.7 ... saludos,.. yo utilizo crossover pero igual le pongo los capacitores... por alguna oscilacion de la potencia o algun desperfecto en el equipo de potencia.. mas por seguridad qe por nada.. saludos



Estimado, si además del crossover "dejás" conectados los capacitores, estás cometiendo un crimen electrónico.
Ese capacitor que "dejás" te está variando TODA la respuesta en frecuencias del crossover (no solamente la del driver donde esta el capacitor), además de la fase. Es mas, no tiene ningún sentido que hayas comprado o armado un crossover si pensabas dejar un capacitor que "desarregle" todo lo que el crossover "arregla".

Es como si a un auto de fórmula 1 le ponés gomas para piso seco, pero por las dudas que llueva le acoplás otro juego de cubiertas al lado para piso mojado.

Además de verse ridículo con 4 ruedas adelante, no ganás una carrera...


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

Pues bueno, les presento a mi hijo , bueno al bafle que hice con mis manos por eso el cariño 

Luego posteo mas de como queda ya bien guapo

Bay


----------



## lemall

wow que caja rara jose, tenes el plano del bafle para curosiar un poco?   es mdf la madera no¿? de que espesor es?  el  centro del woofer es haci? o le falta el tapa polvo?


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

el plano esta en el foro en planos de bafles de 18 pulgadas .lo posteo andres cuenca pero  no se como se llama .
si es de mdf 
la de alredodor es de 18 milimetros y las de las salidas son de 15 milimetros creooo
y si,,,,,, le ase falta el cubre polbo 

y se escucha muy muy bien


----------



## Cacho

Interesante la caja, JMH.

Se ve como algo parecido a una pasabanda... raro.

Pregunta1:
¿Lleva una "tapa" adelante que deja abiertas las esquinas y quizá algo más? (similar a una pasabanda)

Pregunta2:
¿Eso es un Black Widow de 18"? (Maaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... esto retuumbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa) 

Saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

debe vibrar toda la casa con esoo.! Yo quiero uno Yo quiero unoo !


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

No, no lleva tapa, si es algo parecido a un pasa banda pero suena excelente el grave (frecuencia baja ) , de echo en el plano no se ve nada de tapa por eso creo que no lleva nada.

Siiii , es una Black Widow de 18, hermoso no?

Y eso es lo mejor ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Retumba toda la casa ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
Es una hermosura, un sub bass , cuando tenga lana la mando forrar y poner o hago una protección , el plano sería que era mejor para las frecuensias bajas por eso la elegí de 35 a 800 Hz


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. Veo que siguen los buenos bafles y tambien algunas confusiones.
Ante todo les recomiendo leer este excelente post de ezavalla sobre los tweeter piezoelectricos para aclarar el tema de la impedancia y por que van en serie.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/ajustar-respuesta-tweeter-piezo-electrico-22677/

Segundo, un amplificador no ve como carga una resistencia como la que puedes medir con el tester. O sea, no es necesario que el tester te marque resistencia de corriente continua para creer que esa es la carga del amplificador. En realidad lo que ve el amplificador es una IMPEDANCIA compleja compuesta por una parte real (la resistencia que mide el tester) y una parte imaginaria (compuesta por la reactancia inductiva y capacitiva de los componentes como bobinas y capacitores de parlantes y crossover)

De todas maneras es solo un comentario y el post era para felicitar a todos por sus bafles concretados.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Eso es un Black Widow de 18"? (Maaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... esto retuumbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)
> Saludos









Black Widow, los mejores woofers que existieron!!! AAHHHH Como tiraban medios!!!!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tacatomon dijo:


> Black Widow, los mejores woofers que existieron!!! AAHHHH Como tiraban medios!!!!!!
> 
> Saludos!!!


 

?????????????????????medios???naaaa, en serio??


----------



## oZon

donde se nota la calidad del sonido son en los medios 

los bajos y agudos van despues

saludos

oZon


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero los black widow son woofers, o no?? y como woofer tiene que sonar grave, no medio, o toy loco???

saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

No creo que  hayan tirado medios, pues son woofers.
Yo estuve buscando algo de información de estos parlantes, y en ningun lado dice que tiran medios.


----------



## chacarock

esta interesante el tema, para que me quede claro, que sea de medios o graves, no tiene que ver tanto con el diametro del conoverdad, sino con el rango de frecuencia reproducible para el cual el parlante fue diseñado.   o...

      y claro esta, del filtrado respectivo que se haga, (es asi?)


slaudos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

chacarock dijo:


> esta interesante el tema, para que me quede claro, que sea de medios o graves, *no tiene que ver tanto con el diametro del cono verdad*, sino con el rango de frecuencia reproducible para el cual el parlante fue diseñado.   o...
> 
> y claro esta, del filtrado respectivo que se haga, (es asi?)
> 
> 
> slaudos



Si un poco tiene que ver las pulgadas del parlante con respecto a que frecuencias reproduce, pues no vas a poner un woofer de 10" para medios, por lo general se utilizan de 5" o 6.5". Y si con el rango de frecuencias te das cuenta cual es para medio y cual para grave. 

Espero haberte aclarado las dudas. 

Saludos.


----------



## andres05

jose miguel ta bien linda tu caja compa ,te felicito ,dime con que potencia la vas a mover?

*compañeros  tengo una pregunta sobre cajas me pueden decir cual es la diferencia entre bandpass, **bass-reflex, caja cerrada todas las que hay, osea cual es el compartamiento de ellas ,cual es la mejor para bajos? se comportan como filtros segun su diseño?*


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

andres05 dijo:


> jose miguel ta bien linda tu caja compa ,te felicito ,dime con que potencia la vas a mover?
> 
> *compañeros  tengo una pregunta sobre cajas me pueden decir cual es la diferencia entre bandpass, **bass-reflex, caja cerrada todas las que hay, osea cual es el compartamiento de ellas ,cual es la mejor para bajos? se comportan como filtros segun su diseño?*



*Si usas el buscador podes encontrar todo lo que necesitas saber, solo es cuestión de buscar.*


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

con un amplificador de unos 800w 

en unos dias termino la caja para poner fotos 

es mas la siguiente semana  como el martes o miercoles las subo


----------



## electrico

macua dijo:


> Hola, alguien podra decirme que filtro debo utilizar para que los piezo de la foto funcionen correctamente?
> Podria servirme el que publico juan jose en la pagina 21?
> Yo los conectaba solo con un capacitor de 4.7µF no polarizado, como se ve en la foto, pero no duraban mucho tiempo funcionando y el sonido que emitian era pesimo comparado con otros tweeter con bobina (no piezo).
> Saludos y gracias de antemano.


 hola yo tenia esos twiter y para mejorar el sonido estuve haciendo exparimentos le puse una bobina y un condensador en serie para mi sorpresa mejoro enormemente el sonido ya no sonada como un twiter de mala calidad tenia un sonido fino y cristalino incluso mejoro la sensibilidad mejor que cualquier twiter normal te recomiendo que hagas lo mismo consiguete una bobina de masomenos 1 milimetro si no la consigues la puedes hacer tu solo te  consigues un nucleo de ferrita y empiesas a bobinar mientras mas alambre suena mejor y si puedes ponle ferrita por todos los lados de la bobina saludos.



andres05 dijo:


> jose miguel ta bien linda tu caja compa ,te felicito ,dime con que potencia la vas a mover?
> 
> *compañeros tengo una pregunta sobre cajas me pueden decir cual es la diferencia entre bandpass, **bass-reflex, caja cerrada todas las que hay, osea cual es el compartamiento de ellas ,cual es la mejor para bajos? se comportan como filtros segun su diseño?*


 la caja cerrada te da buenos graves bien definidos pero pierdes potencia por que la caja suele ser pequeña y al ser cerrada frena el movimiento del woofer.
la caja bassreflex es todo lo contrario suena mas fuerte que la cerrada pero pierdes en calidad.
la caja bandpass para mi opinion es la mejor para subwoofer ya que combina los 2 tipos de caja que te mencione anteriormente actua como un filtro acustico y los graves son profundos y potentes te la recomiendo.


----------



## Kebra

electrico dijo:


> hola yo tenia esos twiter y para mejorar el sonido estuve haciendo exparimentos le puse una bobina y un condensador en serie para mi sorpresa mejoro enormemente el sonido ya no sonada como un twiter de mala calidad tenia un sonido fino y cristalino incluso mejoro la sensibilidad mejor q cualquier twiter normal te recomiendo q hagas lo mismo consiguete una bobina de masomenos 1 milimetro si no la consigues la puedes hacer tu solo te  consigues un nucleo de ferrita y empiesas a bobinar mientras mas alambre suena mejor y si puedes ponle ferrita por todos los lados de la bobina saludos.
> 
> 
> la caja cerrada te da buenos graves bien definidos pero pierdes potencia por q la caja suele ser pequeña y al ser cerrada frena el movimiento del woofer.
> la caja bassreflex es todo lo contrario suena mas fuerte q la cerrada pero pierdes en calidad.
> la caja bandpass para mi opinion es la mejor para subwoofer ya q combina los 2 tipos de caja q t mencione anteriormente actua como un filtro acustico y los graves son profundos y potentes te la recomiendo.



1º - Si le ponés una bobina en serie con un capacitor (además de variar la impedancia), vas a recortar el espectro alto, es decir, vas a hacerlo sonar como un mid-range, lo cual es, como mínimo, ridículo si se quiere "mejorar el sonido de un tweeter". Una incongruencia de proporciones bíblicas. 

2º - La caja cerrada (ese es su nombre indio  , en los libros figura como baffle infinito) es muy pobre, ya que su estructura impide totalmente el empleo del sonido de la parte posterior del parlante. Esta energía se pierde en lo que se refiere  a la salida acústica útil. Una forma de superar esto y otras deficiencias propias de los baffles infinitos, es colocar una abertura en el baffle de forma tal de dar al sonido posterior la posibilidad de emerger de la caja y poder realizar trabajo útil.

El gabinete bass-reflex es el que soluciona ese problema. El verdadero funcionamiento de este baffle no es tan simple como podría parecer. Hay una relación muy definida entre el tamaño del baffle, el tamaño de la abertura (lumbrera)  y la resonancia del parlante.
Cuando estos tres factores están correctamente integrados, la onda posterior del parlante es retardada justo el tiempo suficiente para que cuando emerja de la lumbrera esté en fase con el movimiento ondulatorio del frente del parlante. Esta estructura amplía y extiende la respuesta a bajas frecuencias, y la mayor ventaja es que es SINTONIZABLE.
Si además, se utiliza un "canal" (el tubo que se ve generalmente en este tipo de gabinetes), esto permite reducir las dimensiones del mismo.
La acción de retardo de onda se cumple realmente invirtiendo la fase de la onda posterior, por eso al bass-reflex se lo llama también inversor de fase. Los principios bajo los cuales fue desarrollado este tipo de gabinetes surgen del trabajo de los bien conocidos pioneros de la acústica. El doctor H. Helmholtz fue quien estableció las relaciones que determinan la resonancia de los baffles con lumbrera, allá por el siglo XIX, estudiando el oído humano.

En cuanto al band-pass, sigue sin aprovecharse la energía acústica posterior.

Menos google y mas libros muchachos... ;-)


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos.

Hace días un compañero del foro me solicitó un poco de ayuda para tapizar unos bafles, como una vez intente ayudar a alguien más con eso pero no pude explicarle nada bien por 'messenger', decidí hacer un documento en el que pretendo explicar cómo tapizo yo mis bafles, con ilustraciones en Paint y todo 

Creo que hay poco material sobre esto en el foro y habemos muchos a los que nos gusta eso de 'Bafles hechos en casa'  así que lo dejo por aquí para quien le sirva.

Lo hice lo mas claro que pude jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Buenas amigos, aquí les traigo fotos de la remodelación de mis bafles!
El hecho que estén todos juntos y amontonados para la foto NO quiere decir que suenen todos a la vez, es algo como una colección!


----------



## Pablo16

Excelente trabajo Yoangel. El que más me gustó es el JVC, a juzgar por el tamaño de la caja me parece que da unos bajos profundosssss.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Todos los altavoces son genéricos sin ningún tipo de parámetros salvo los JVC que son subwoofer de car audio. 

Los primeros son bafles con altavoz de 12" de 150W y 3 piezoelectricos conectados en serie sin resistencia ni condensador, y el woofer esta full rango esperando armar su filtro de 2º orden. Por los momentos estas no las utilizo, solo de "adorno"

Los otros son bafles con woofer de 15" de 250W y driver de 1" con crossover de 2º orden para los dos, el driver cortado en 2Khz y el woofer en 4Khz. Ahora mi percepción a oído es que sobran los dBs a 2Khz y 4Khz será por la gran sensibilidad del driver o por la poca sensibilidad del woofer  pero no cuento con los instrumentos para medirlos  pero en sentido general suenan regular tirando a malo, pero lo digo en calidad de sonido mas no en reproduccion de frecuencias, tienen buenas frecuencias del "bajeo" a 45Hz y 60Hz. Pero empieza a caer los dB del driver por los 10Khz esto es a oido simplemente, probado con ecualizador de 15 bandas. 

Tengo cajas de drivers independiente con bocina mas grande pero con driver de 1" igualmente.

Los subwoofers, esos si estan estudiados porque tengo sus datos, por ser de car audio y ademas "subwoofer" no reproducen por arriba de los 80Hz, decidí sintonizarlos verdaderamente bajos y se puede decir que su respuesta es plana en 64Hz y 32Hz y 20Hz(-3dB pero mas que todo porque las canciones afincan mas en 64Hz, 45Hz y 32Hz), de verdad que son bien agradable las frecuencias bajas se sienten es tu ropa, pero tengo un problema, que están en mi habitación y la puerta vibra como no tienen idea (si alguien me pudiera ayudar con algún material que la retenga). 

Tengo otra caja con tweeters balas pero luego las subo. 



Pablo16 dijo:


> Excelente trabajo Yoangel. El que más me gustó es el JVC, a juzgar por el tamaño de la caja me parece que da unos bajos profundosssss.



jeje gracias y no te equivocas. Segun su manual son de 250W ah y son de 12". 

Pablo gracias por tu articulo, esta noche lo leo tranquilamente.


----------



## Pablo16

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ... y la puerta vibra como no tienen idea (si alguien me pudiera ayudar con algún material que la retenga).



¿Por que no pones goma-espuma (hule espuma) entre la puerta y el marco de ésta?

Así va a vibrar pero sin el ruido de la puerta golpeando el marco. También aprieta los tornillos de las bisagra para que no vibren.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Puedes sellar la caja completamente sin puertas, el woofer va colocado desde afuera. No necesitas puertas.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

pues lo prometido es deuda ......este es mi hijo  esta echo completamente con mis manos la tapiseria e incluso la protecsion  ¿que tal me quedo?

luego pongo unas mejores fotos estas las saque con la camara web

espero comentarios


----------



## Pablo16

Muy bien hecho miguel, como fabricaste las protecciones? es la rejilla soldada en un marco? desde hace tiempo tengo ganas de hacer rejillas asi para los bafles.

Son de 18"? Qué bocina tienen adentro? Para que los usas?


----------



## electrico

Kebra dijo:


> 1º - Si le ponés una bobina en serie con un capacitor (además de variar la impedancia), vas a recortar el espectro alto, es decir, vas a hacerlo sonar como un mid-range, lo cual es, como mínimo, ridículo si se quiere "mejorar el sonido de un tweeter". Una incongruencia de proporciones bíblicas.
> 
> 2º - La caja cerrada (ese es su nombre indio  , en los libros figura como baffle infinito) es muy pobre, ya que su estructura impide totalmente el empleo del sonido de la parte posterior del parlante. Esta energía se pierde en lo que se refiere a la salida acústica útil. Una forma de superar esto y otras deficiencias propias de los baffles infinitos, es colocar una abertura en el baffle de forma tal de dar al sonido posterior la posibilidad de emerger de la caja y poder realizar trabajo útil.
> 
> El gabinete bass-reflex es el que soluciona ese problema. El verdadero funcionamiento de este baffle no es tan simple como podría parecer. Hay una relación muy definida entre el tamaño del baffle, el tamaño de la abertura (lumbrera) y la resonancia del parlante.
> Cuando estos tres factores están correctamente integrados, la onda posterior del parlante es retardada justo el tiempo suficiente para que cuando emerja de la lumbrera esté en fase con el movimiento ondulatorio del frente del parlante. Esta estructura amplía y extiende la respuesta a bajas frecuencias, y la mayor ventaja es que es SINTONIZABLE.
> Si además, se utiliza un "canal" (el tubo que se ve generalmente en este tipo de gabinetes), esto permite reducir las dimensiones del mismo.
> La acción de retardo de onda se cumple realmente invirtiendo la fase de la onda posterior, por eso al bass-reflex se lo llama también inversor de fase. Los principios bajo los cuales fue desarrollado este tipo de gabinetes surgen del trabajo de los bien conocidos pioneros de la acústica. El doctor H. Helmholtz fue quien estableció las relaciones que determinan la resonancia de los baffles con lumbrera, allá por el siglo XIX, estudiando el oído humano.
> 
> En cuanto al band-pass, sigue sin aprovecharse la energía acústica posterior.
> 
> Menos google y mas libros muchachos...


 
uhm el twiter al que me refiero es un piezo electrico no es lo mismo que un twiter con bobina si fuera un twiter con bobina estaria bien tu comentario pero en un piezoelectrico sucede todo lo contrario yo me baso en la prueba que hice hasta ahora lo tengo el twiter y suena mucho mejor que cuando lo compre ahi si que sonaba como un medio no como un twiter si no me crees as la prueba yo tambien pensaba como tu pero la realidad me iso ver que los piezo son otra cosa ya lo dijeron en post anteriores los piezo se comportan como condensadores y no como resistencias que seria lo normal.

no es por llevarte la contraria pero difiero con tu opinion que los bafles bandpass estan en desventaja con una bass reflex yo me baso en las pruebas que hice con unos subwoofer jbl de 15" estos venian con sus respectivos manuales uno para caja cerrada, otro para bass reflex y otra para usarlo como band pass ante la duda de cual seria la mejor eleccion me hice la caja bass reflex y la band pass claro esta respetando las medidas que indica en cada manual y el bafle bandpass sonaba mucho mejor que el bass reflex no habia punto de comparacion graves mas profundos, nitidos y con cuerpo que rico sonido espero que no te moleste mi respuesta pero el foro es para eso para debatir y ayudarnos mutuamente. saludos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

las protecsiones las hise con metal desplegado (asi se llama la malla ) poro es difisil de consegir por que te venden por rollo y sala carito 

primero ise el marco con soleras de 1 cm de ancho  lo puse en todo el marco sin pasar por las salidas de aire 

y lugo corte el pedaso de malla sobre el marco que abia echo y entre la malla y la solera iba soldando 

busca el mensaje 462 en este foro en este tema osea en la paguina de atras (24)


----------



## Cacho

¡Quedó muy linda!
Antes era rara. Ahora es rara y linda 

Me surge una duda: Atrás del metal desplegado, ¿qué hay? ¿una tapa de madera?

Saludos y felicitaciones por tu nueva caja.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

gracias por tus comentarios ....cacho 
la verdad estoy muy orgulloso de mi hijo rraro se escucha bien muy bien 

la que esta detras del metal desplegado se llama GUATA es una espesie de tela porosa y esponjonsa  la pinte por un lado con aerosol y quedo bien ....te subo unas fotos 

la puse porque creeo que la abia bisto en unos bafles profesionales en la parte del frente de los bafles y por eso quise piratearme la idea


----------



## dandany

Bueeeeno taanto tiempo sin aparecer por el foro lo que pasa es uqe nado laburando con un dj...les paso mis cajitas como quedaron les faaaalta todavia poner la reja protectora frontal pero la mayor parte del trabjao esta terminado estan con guata adentro completamente enguatados jaja suenan muy bien dan buenos medios y graves con 100w hacen vibrar los vidrios de una camioneta a 50 metros yo a estas cajas las recomiendo...para un uso semi-profesional...usen por ejemplo (en lo que es horns) HD 15 si van a usar profesionalmente..un saludo
ahi les dejo la imagenes para que las vean porque no se como subir las fotos con el nuevo formato ademas me dice uqe son demasiado grandes..


----------



## Cacho

jose miguel hernandez dijo:


> ...la que esta detras del metal desplegado se llama GUATA ... y esponjonsa  la pinte por un lado con aerosol y quedo bien...



Conozco el material. Acá se le dice igual, es algo como la lana de vidrio, pero hecha de nylon y lo que había en el techo de Cromagnon. Te imaginarás que se conoce bastante por este país el material.

Y está buena la idea de usarla como frente.

Saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

jose miguel hernandez dijo:


> pues lo prometido es deuda ......este es mi hijo  esta echo completamente con mis manos la tapiseria e incluso la protecsion  ¿que tal me quedo?
> 
> luego pongo unas mejores fotos estas las saque con la camara web
> 
> espero comentarios



Me enamore de tu hijoo! espectacular quedo. Felicitaciones.!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

JEJE sin duda alguna *jose miguel* muy bello tu hijo, espero no te quedes allí y hagas mas hijos 


aleex dijo:


> Me enamore de tu hijoo!


Mucho cuidado con mal interpretaciones 

Los felicito. 



dandany dijo:


> les paso mis cajitas como quedaron les faaaalta todavia poner la reja protectora frontal


Muy bellas tus cajas, se nota que debe sonar "terrible" pero para los vecinos y adyacentes 

Gracias por decirme lo de la HULE o Goma espuma, para la otra semana buscaré lugares para adquirir la compra y mejorar el sonido feo que se reproduce 

Aquí les dejo unas fotitos de como estan actualmente mis cajas

De allí solo suenan los bafles 15" y los Subwoofer jvc 12", ademas de reproducir las balas de arriba desde una de las salidas "adicionales" de los amplificador que a lo sumo debe suministrar uno (1) o dos (2) vatios que son solo para "brillos". Lo demás que ven no suena solo esta ahí porque no tengo donde mas colocarlo, ademas que me gusta estar cerca de mis "niños".  

Estoy estrenando cámara, pero en cuanto compre la memoria de la misma les subo un vídeo. Para mi que tengo mis oidos dañados suenan excepcionales esos bafles, pero ya dejando de lado el subjetivismo su desempeño va de regular. Tengo todos los cortes de frecuencia en su punto.

PD: la ultima caja que tiene unos cosméticos encima no tiene altavoces, pero estoy esperando adquirir unos eminence 15" para ver como se comporta en esa caja que ya está fabricada, sino tocará hacer una nueva.


----------



## chacarock

Hola , con respecto a las cajas de jose miguel, en el diseño original, esta la guata? o algun material, te comento que no conozco ese tipo de cajas, y por lo que se la guata la utilizan como material absorbente en los bafles, al igual que la lana de vdrio o esosn materiales raros que usan ahora   pero me refiero a que si causa algun efecto en el sonido, las probaste con y sin tapa (metal desplegado) como para  escuchar la diferencia con y sin guata en la salida?

saludos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

si las probe el dia que subi las fotos ... de las 2 formas con y sin .... y ami y a mi compañero no nos parasio que allamos perdido potencia o alguna diferensia (yo tanbien tenia esa duda)

pues saquenme de dudas y digamen como va este bafle .....el bafle esta posteado en el foro  aqui Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas) 
de echo es el primero el de 18" y este fable es el que dise subbass .....lo que pasa es que no se alcansa a ver que tiene si es guata o una tapa *veanlo y me comentan ?????????*


----------



## dandany

El material absorbente para mi segun lo que lei da un volumen''virtualmente'' interno mayor a el normal de la caja osea una mejora en bajos...y disminuye el eco y reverberancia...a corta y larga distancia


----------



## cristianfede

Dandany te felicito por esas hermosas cajas, lo unico que te recomiendo es alejarlas un poco del pc por el iman de los woofers y el disco duro del pc ya tuve malas experiencias jaja. Un abrazo


----------



## chacarock

Hola Jose Miguel, aparentemente, al frente no tiene ningun material, pero parece que si atras del parlante, o por lo menos es lo que interpreto en el dibujo, y en laas imajenes, no muestran que tenga nada mas que rejas, pero, si tu  no encuentras diferencia, pues se las dejas, gracias por el linck al tema no lo habia visto

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...hoy traigo el último engendro que he armado: un combo para la viola electrica de mi hijo. El amplificador es una combinación del preamplificador del proyecto 27 de ESP y un amplificador con TDA2040 en modo simple, armado con un PCB de mnicolau (gracias por el PCB, mariano!...estaba muy vago para diseñar uno desde cero...).
La potencia de salida, por ahora, es de 15W con el amplificador alimentado con +-17V y parlante de 8 ohms.
Como verán, el parlante es un JAHRO modelo WC10 y para poder usarlo tuve que modificar el amplificador para que trabajara en modo mixto tensión/corriente con una impedancia de salida de mas o menos 2.4 ohms. De esa forma conseguí el rango de agudos que necesitaba y ahora el sonido es excelente!!!. De todas formas, voy a cambiar el parlante por un Eminence de 10", por que la eficiencia del JAHRO es muy baja para trabajar comodo con esa potencia (en la caja dice 90dB/W/m +/- 3dB   , como si fuera lo mismo!)
Buen...los dejo con un par de fotos. Si luego desarmo el amplificador, les subo una de la electronica en el interior, pero está casi vacío.....

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Wow Wow Wow!!!

Que impresionante Ezavalla, parece de fabrica nacional!!!
Que profesional!!

Enhorabuena

Saludos.

PD: Ha de sonar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Tacato!
Suena bastante bien...pero el parlante no es bueno, lo que pasa es que ahora me tengo que gastar 4 veces el precio de ese parlante para tener algo bueno.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

...
Si es para guitarra electrica... Por que un Woofer Jahro.?
Hay parlantes especializados para la Lira. Peavey los tiene y Eminence tambien, por cierto muy interesantes.!!!

PD:  Tremendo gabinete, todo un clasico!!! Que buen laburo!!!.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Cacho

¡Pero qué lindo amplificador que te mandaste EZ!

Se ve muy lindo, y si decís que suena bien... Las tiene todas.
Muy buen laburo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Cacho! Anda muy bien...

Tacato: Ese woofer *parece* un woofer, pero es un rango extendido y cubre hasta 4700Hz. El tema es que le falta un poco para cubrir el rango de la viola, así que tuvimos que cambiar la característica de salida del amplificador para poder manejarlo como se debe. Por acá: _   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index6.html#post209490_ esta la explicación del engendro que hice.
Y sí...ahora viene un eminence que voy a encargar mañana...


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno ezavalla! me alegro te sirva el pcb del amplificador... te consulto, con qué recubriste la caja?

PD: te iba a preguntar por la modificación que hiciste, pero veo que lo acabás de responder recién.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy bueno ezavalla! me alegro te sirva el pcb del amplificador... te consulto, con qué recubriste la caja?



Hola Mariano!
Muy bueno el PCB...anduvo de una. Tuve que invertir de lugar la resistencia y el capacitor que están en el divisor de la realimentación, por que la realimentación del modo corriente entra vía el capacitor para eliminar la contínua...y claro, tuve que agregar una agujero para conectar la resistencia que viene desde la de sensado...pero todo OK.

El recubrimiento de la caja es una cuerina que me sobró del subwoofer que presenté en el post ese de hace un par de meses. Como había comprado bastante y me había sobrado un pedazo grande y varios recortes, lo reciclé para cubrir este combo. El problema es que la cuerina...por algo era tan barata...La proxima vez voy a comprar una de mejor calidad, pero vale el triple y no soy muy apto psicomotrizmente para forrar cajas (las esquinas me hacen sufrir), así que voy a tener que hacerlo con mucho cuidado....

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16

Que buen trqabajo ezavalla!!!!! Felicitaciones por ese gabinete, a simple vista no parece que tengas problemas para forrar los gabinetes.

Revisa una página atras (pag 25, mensaje #481)_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/209080/ _, talvez te sirva la sencilla guia que hice para forrar cajas. 

Sigan trabajando así.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...ahí subí unas fotos del amplificador y del pre y del combo con la tapa que acabo de finalizarla.

Pablo16: no es que tenga problemas para forrar las cajas, pero sufro cuando tengo que hacer las esquinas, por que no me quedan dos iguales.

Saludos!

PD: Gracias por el tuto para revestir cajas. Para la proxima lo voy a aplicar para ver si mejoro mi técnica!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

eza te uqedo re bien, la verdad

ahora una duda, por tapa te referis la de adelante, no?? pro que tengo entendido que de atras no llevan para anular frecuencias graves(masumenos asi)

no te gusta nada nada el yahro, no?? lo pusiste alverres, jaja

saludos


----------



## Kebra

Muy prolijo eza. Igualito que los mios.... Voy a subir fotos tb, para que vean lo "prolijito" del crossover...
Una pregunta: ¿Alguien sabe como limpiar los conos? Porque los míos están medio mugrosos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> eza te uqedo re bien, la verdad
> ahora una duda, por tapa te referis la de adelante, no?? pro que tengo entendido que de atras no llevan para anular frecuencias graves(masumenos asi)
> no te gusta nada nada el yahro, no?? lo pusiste alverres, jaja



Gracias Zeta!
Si, tal como decís, la tapa es la de adelante, para que no vayan a palmar el cono del parlante con algo, y atrás va abierto para generar el cortocircuito acústico y planchar los graves.

No creas que no me gusta el Jahro...este anda bastante bien considerando que vale $75, y me dió un poco de trabajo tomarle el punto para excitarlo correctamente.  Ahhhh...y lo puse al revés, por que si lo hubiera puesto para que se lea bien, las conexiones me quedaban abajo, casi sobre el piso de la caja, y considerando que ahí hay una pequeña cajita  para llevar cables y otras yerbas, era seguro que si lo dejaba así, cuando sacaran algo de la caja atrás...alguno se iba a llevar puestas las borneras. Así como está, es casi imposible que las enganchen...

Saludos!

PD: Dale Kebra, subilo para que veamos...!


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, acá están las fotos.
Explico: allá por el año 95 se pusieron muy económicos los baffles Technics, los pagué $ 200. En ese momento no tenía los conocimientos que tengo hoy, que me lo dió la experiencia. Pero 200 pesos era un regalo. Compré el modelo SB-LX70 que viene originalmente con un woofer de 12", un mid-range de 4" y un tweeter de cono (algo muy ordinario) de 2".
Al poco tiempo no pude y los desarmé. Me encontré con un "divisor" medio raro. Tenía solo 2 capacitores y una resistencia. Y cada paralnte su protector. A simple vista y comparados con lo que había en el mercado en esa época (accesible, porque también estaban los Infinity que estaban muy lejos de mi alcance) andaban bien.
Entonces comencé por forrar el interior del gabinete, y cambiar el maldito tweeter. Utilicé un par de Pyramid tw-18 que si mal no recuerdo me salieron unos 25 o 30 pesos el par. 
Ustedes pensarán que estoy loco, pero sigan leyendo.
Como vienen de fábrica, tienen un sonido bastante choto, ya que Pyramid no tiene un muy buen control de calidad, o al menos en esos días no lo tenía.
Con un amigo mas enfermo por el audio que yo, y con mas años que yo de experiencia, decidimos modificarlos. Lija al agua al 600, virulana, y mucha maña para pulir el aluminio.
Lo que hicimos fue disminuir un poco la base de la bala, para abrir un poco mas la ventana. Se habrá reducido algo menos de 1 mm del radio. También se pulio la superficie de la bocina, para una mayor difracción.
Eso los hizo sonar mas "musicales" y menos "piezo". 

Mas adelante, con software en mis manos, diseñe el divisor que se ve en las fotos.

Está muy desprolijo, pero anda 10 puntos.

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/8374/1910090048.jpghttp://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1729/1910090046.jpghttp://img196.imageshack.us/img196/9691/1910090045.jpghttp://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1684/1910090044.jpghttp://img44.imageshack.us/img44/8708/1910090043.jpghttp://img188.imageshack.us/img188/566/1910090042.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos bafles technics los he visto mucho por aqui! Eras buenos.

Mas con ese altavoz de 12" Que saca unos graves lindos.

Buen trabajo Kebra!!!

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Kebra

¿Qué les parece este "parlantito"?

http://www.europe-audio.com/product.asp?product_id=3528


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> ¿Qué les parece este "parlantito"?
> http://www.europe-audio.com/product.asp?product_id=3528



Pinta muy lindo! Lo mejor que tiene es el Xmax de 25mm p-p   .
Tiene un EBP de 45 así que es para caja sellada...por eso el Xmax tan violento.
Habría que ensayarlo, pero parece muy bueno....

PD: Me alegro que ande bien el crossover...por que a simple vista es un...kilomb***. El baffle se vé muy lindo...


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Pinta muy lindo! Lo mejor que tiene es el Xmax de 25mm p-p   .
> Tiene un EBP de 45 así que es para caja sellada...por eso el Xmax tan violento.
> Habría que ensayarlo, pero parece muy bueno....
> 
> PD: Me alegro que ande bien el crossover...por que a simple vista es un...kilomb***. El baffle se vé muy lindo...



Viste que prolijo soy para los PCB!  

El parlantito ese es para funcionar con 2 radiadores pasivos, del mismo fabricante. A mi me mató eso de los 25mm, y la Fs es bajísima. Cuando me saque la lotería quizás...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> El parlantito ese es para funcionar con 2 radiadores pasivos, del mismo fabricante. A mi me mató eso de los 25mm, y la Fs es bajísima. *Cuando me saque la lotería quizás...*



Si lo mirás fríamente...no es tan costoso teniendo en cuenta lo que brinda. Son $800 con  semejante bruta excursión lineal y bastante manejo de potencia en 12". Dudo que encuentres algo de ese nivel por menos precio (y me ca**** en la moneda de mie*** que tenemos...). Además solo necesitas uno, para subwoofer.

Esta mañana coticé el Eminence Legend 1058 para la viola del "nene" y me sale $280, pero me ofrecieron uno "mejor" en $608   , así que 135 Euros no me parece tan caro...


----------



## Kebra

Lo encontré en un proyecto de un flaco que la tiene muy clara. Le hizo el corte en 120 Hz con un Behringer DCX2496. 







Mirá, el tema del precio, está bien si lo comprás allá. Te cuento: no hace mucho compré un libro por internet, "Linux Firewalls" de Novell Press. El libro me salió 35 dólares. El envío, 37.
Y eso no paga impuestos. Imaginate el parlante, con lo que pesa, mas el impuesto, se te va a una luca.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seeee...me quedé pensando en el flete y los impuestos, y sip ...se vá al diablo...


----------



## dandany

cristianfede dijo:


> Dandany te felicito por esas hermosas cajas, lo unico que te recomiendo es alejarlas un poco del PC por el imán de los woofers y el disco duro del PC ya tuve malas experiencias jaja. Un abrazo


Hola, jajaja si los di vuelta para sacarle una fotos nomas...y gracias quedaron lindas pero pienso darle una capa de pintura con algo...por que cuando uno no sabe pintar...la madera se morfo toda la pintura y quedo una capa exterior color mate...tirando brillante jajaja entonces tengo que con algo mas espeso pintar con algún tipo pegamento en las partes donde había cola es un negro brillante extremo jajaja tengo que ponerle la reja protectora y los vendo...y armo unos iguales pero con otra madera.

Quiero saber con que puedo pintar mis cajas para que no se despeluchen ya que la madera que compré es mala , en las partes donde hice inventos con enduido plástico quedó y no se descascaró el enduido...se lo puse para probar en la primera caja y quedó una textura ''venosa'' pero la idea es mezclar el enduido con la pintura..y capas un poco de cola para que cuando se seque no se resquebraje el enduido es mi idea uds. que son profesionales me pueden tirar unos conejitos o unas técnicas.. por favor ayúdenme  que las quiero vender!! para armarme unas mejores  saluditos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. prueba con dos manos de protec o pintura para carrocerias, al agua. si quieres una textura porosa lo aplicas con pistola para protec y no mas de 2 bar de presion de aire en el compresor. luego le das el color que quieres.
si quieres liso basta con aplicarlo con pincel o rodillo o compresor a 6 bar de presion. 

saludos

juan jose


----------



## dandany

Es demasiado cara aca  aproveche sali del cole temproano y fui a averiguar 50$ el tacho de 1 litro algo mas economito tengo cola y enduido yo vi aca uno del foro agarro mezclo cola enduido plastico y pintura y le dio una textura hermosa..y la caja uqedo muy rigida


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

dandany dijo:


> Es demasiado cara aca  aproveche sali del cole temproano y fui a averiguar 50$ el tacho de 1 litro algo mas economito tengo cola y enduido yo vi aca uno del foro agarro mezclo cola enduido plastico y pintura y le dio una textura hermosa..y la caja uqedo muy rigida


No conviene mas forrarla con lafombra o tela para parlante? 
En mi opinion que mas presentable, y un poco mas profesional. pero si les gusta mas pintarla, pues pintenla. 

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Jose

Dandany, esta muy caro en tu ciudad el protec. Aca vale unos 24 pesos el litro.
La verdad que siempre las terminè asi y nunca tuve reclamos. Para un DJ que mueve sus cajas continuamente y las golpea, se mojan en los transportes etc.... no hay mejor producto que el que te mencioné por el costo beneficio que brinda.

Aleex, las cajas forradas son una alternativa muy valida y de gustos no hay nada escrito. Pero, fijate que grandes marcas no utilizan este metodo para la terminacion de sus cajas de *audio portable *por la poca resistencia a los tratos indistintos de quien la compre.
_ Fotos de bafles hechos en casa _ 
Una terminacion con dos capas de protec y dos manos de sintetico del color que quieres es siempre mucho mas resistente que una de alfombra sea la calidad que sea. Pero, los costos son otros.

Todo queda supeditado al bolsillo del contructor o usuario final.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Juan Jose dijo:


> Dandany, esta muy caro en tu ciudad el protec. Aca vale unos 24 pesos el litro.
> La verdad que siempre las terminè asi y nunca tuve reclamos. Para un DJ que mueve sus cajas continuamente y las golpea, se mojan en los transportes etc.... no hay mejor producto que el que te mencioné por el costo beneficio que brinda.
> 
> Aleex, las cajas forradas son una alternativa muy valida y de gustos no hay nada escrito. Pero, fijate que grandes marcas no utilizan este metodo para la terminacion de sus cajas de *audio portable *por la poca resistencia a los tratos indistintos de quien la compre.
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/171921/ _
> 
> Una terminacion con dos capas de protec y dos manos de sintetico del color que quieres es siempre mucho mas resistente que una de alfombra sea la calidad que sea. Pero, los costos son otros.
> 
> Todo queda supeditado al bolsillo del contructor o usuario final.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose


Si yo que trabajo con DJ la mayoría de los fines de semana, (porque estudio) es muy poco resistente la alfombra, y si bien yo construyo mis baffles, me gusta mas como queda con alfombra, pero ahora tengo que terminar un caja de graves y voy a probar como queda con ese protec!
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy buena idea. es la mejor forma de saber cual es la mas conveniente para el uso de los bafles. Pruebala y nos comentas cual te da mejor resultado por supuesto desde el punto de vista del uso que le das. (como DJ).

Suerte en tus proyectos y en el estudio 

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## capitanp

Kebra dijo:


> Lo encontré en un proyecto de un flaco que la tiene muy clara. Le hizo el corte en 120 Hz con un Behringer DCX2496.


 

entonces no la tenia muy clara...


----------



## Juan Jose

capitanp, puedes justificar tu comentario?

http://www.behringer.de/EN/Products/DCX2496.aspx

Gracias
Juan Jose


----------



## Kebra

Juan Jose dijo:


> capitanp, puedes justificar tu comentario?
> 
> http://www.behringer.de/EN/Products/DCX2496.aspx
> 
> Gracias
> Juan Jose







capitanp dijo:


> entonces no la tenia muy clara...



Mirá, el flaco es el autor del programa LspCAD. La está juntando en pala.
Ese programa lo utilizan las principales empresas que fabrican audio.

No quiero pecar de inocente, pero estoy casi casi seguro que mas que nosotros sabe.


----------



## capitanp

Jejeje. Mejor, impedime que no hable...

Para empezar con esa Horrible caja (no? no se llama ugly.jpg la imagen ) mal de todo punto de vista. parlantes a 90 grados interferencia de compresion, da un desastre

2do. YO tengo un DCX2496 no digo que sea mal equipo mero me quedo con el driverack de Dbx. lo que pasa es que pasar un sonido analogico a digital - procesarlo - y luego volverlo a pasar a analogico y ademas usarlo con poca potencia, creo que algo de distorsion podemos encontrar, lo de poca potencia lo digo por que en un sistema mas grande estos defectos de digitalizacion no se perciben por el exceso de volumen ya que el oido amortigua mucho.

Elegante y sencilla respuesta.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Juan Jose dijo:


> Muy buena idea. es la mejor forma de saber cual es la mas conveniente para el uso de los bafles. Pruebala y nos comentas cual te da mejor resultado por supuesto desde el punto de vista del uso que le das. (como DJ).
> 
> Suerte en tus proyectos y en el estudio
> 
> saludos
> 
> juan Jose



Juan Jose, eh terminado la caja de graves, ahora solo falta probarla en una buena fiesta,  y vamos a ver si es mejor pintarla que forrarla!
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Me alegro aleex. puedes subir fotos parciales y luego sube las terminadas!

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Juan Jose dijo:


> Me alegro aleex. puedes subir fotos parciales y luego sube las terminadas!
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan jose



En este momento no lo tengo yo a la caja de graves la tiene un amigo porque en mi casa ya no tengo espacio en mi habitación  pero en cuanto lo tenga nuevamente le tomo unas fotos.


----------



## angel36

bueno hace tiempo no hacia nada de esto mas de 12 años y por necesidad empece otra ves....esta caja es una copia del modelo FANE trapezoidal 12" reflex de dos vias hice otra mas chica pero para parlantes de 10" con las mismas caracteristicas pero de 25 ltrs

obiamente no tiene ni parlante ni driver originales...es solo comercial este modelo


----------



## MFK08

muy linda caja angel te a quedado muy bien


----------



## angel36

bueno si me permiten el atrevimiento y asolo efecto demostrativo encontre estas fotos en la web, el tipo que armo este monitor en verdad posee muy buena tecnica y herramientas , realmente digno de ver.
desconosco el autor, sino le daba el credito pero en verdad muy buen trabajo. es un monitor y lo muestra desde cero hasta el terminado sin elemtos de electronica ni parlantes ni drivers.( en verdad una lastima) pero me parece que al amigo juan jose le va a gustar el paso a paso, supongo que a otros tambien.
Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

Con las herramientas adecuadas y un poco de maña todo se puede


----------



## Cacho

MFK08 dijo:


> Con las herramientas adecuadas y *un poco de maña* todo se puede


Mirá cómo le dicen a la capacitación y habilidad ahora... 

Muy bueno el paso a paso y se ven lindas tus cajas, Angel.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos! Angel ese demostrayivo esta excelente. 
La verdad que se ve que sabe lo que hace el señor. Ese trabajo demanda no menos de 15 dias con todos los pegados que tiene y los calados (profecionales si se ven). 
Me gustaria berlos trabajando con unos buenos componentes, parecen como de 12 o 15.

Bueno la verdad que estan muy buenos.

Alexx, estamos esperando tus fotos del superwoofer!

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Pablo16 dijo:


> ¿Por que no pones goma-espuma (hule espuma) entre la puerta y el marco de ésta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Así va a vibrar pero sin el ruido de la puerta golpeando el marco. También aprieta los tornillos de las bisagra para que no vibren.
> 
> Saludos.


Hice eso anoche pero fui a probar hoy con musica a casi altos decibeles y se sigue oyendo mal, muy mal! :enfadado:

Por ejemplo (se que va a ser muy subjetivo pero es *ejemplo*: el volumen que tengo graduado hasta distorsión audible por mi persona de 0 a 100 en la pc (es obvio que ya están atenuados los "gain" de los amplificadores). 0 a 100 del volumen estipulado sin distorsión (por lo menos que yo no la percibo), al pasar de 6 u 8 del volumen (depende del "bajeo" de la musica) ya empieza a sonar feo la puerta, se podran imaginar que no puedo sacarle provecho a los decibeles!

Como lo dije anteriormente tengo muy buenos bajos profundos y muy buenos hasta los 32 Hz, y a los 20Hz en -3dB o -6dB creo que son por las canciones o por el mal amplificador chino que tengo que no llega hasta los 20Hz. Pronto con el favor de Dios haré una adquisicion de un Crown Lps 1500  

Ya veré como hago con la puerta, se aceptan otras ideas. 

Ademas también adjunto mis cajas de tweeter balas, los bafles de 12" ya los vieron anteriormente!


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Juan Jose aca estan unas fotos de la caja de graves, pero antes de pintarla y forrarla, son de baja calidad las fotos porque son de mi celu, espero que les guste, pero todavia no tengo tiempo de buscar la caja de graves porque tengo mucho que estudiar para el cole


----------



## angel36

Buenas...muy buenas fotos...en verdad no hay mejor cosa que hacer nuestras cajas (suenan mejor...) 

el mes que viene voy a armar un modelo de folder para graves con laverinto....unos flacos en Eropa les dicen a estas cajas PUNISHER...(CASTIGADOR)...JEJEJ Veremos que tanto suenan por estos pagos....con un buen wofer...(entiendase por esto...lo mas bueno que mi dinero pueda comprar) prometo un paso apaso bien casero..... si alguien ya las armo comenten...si no me equivoco es una modificacion de un modelo JBL... Saludos!!!


----------



## dandany

Mil disculpas Juan José estgaba estudiando a full dibujo tecnico y otras cositas como saben ya sierra el trimestre y empiezan a vacunar todos jeje y bueno sabes que voy a meter protec nomas voy a aaveriguar en otra pintureria jeje muchisimas gracias por los consejos che! creo que me voy a armar 2 de estas cajas mas..pero con aglomerado JAMAS pero JAMAS usen OSB para cajas acusticas profesionales porque les va a ir muyyy mal si no la protegen bien jajaja por experiencia un saludo y muchas gracias de nuevo
Pd:ahi me fui a la pintureria chiquita de enfrente de mi casa y la tipa que me atendio el otro dia me dijo 50$ los 3 litros jajajaja un litro esta 20$ saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Ya veré como hago con la puerta, se aceptan otras ideas.





Derribala 

Antes me pasaba lo mismo, ahora ya no. Era por que tenia 500W en graves...
Ahora que tengo 1000W ya no oigo ni los medios .

ya en serio, como mi puerta es de aluminio, se arreglo con unos buenos golpes.

Saludos!!!

PD: Las puertas de madera las consideraba menos ruidosas...


----------



## MFK08

una solucion rapida cuando cierres la puerta pone un pedaso de carton "el rollo de carton de las cerbilletas de papel sirve bien.." entre la puerta y el marco...solucion definitiva..


----------



## Kebra

MFK08 dijo:


> una solucion rapida cuando cierres la puerta pone un pedaso de carton "el rollo de carton de las cerbilletas de papel sirve bien.." entre la puerta y el marco...solucion definitiva..



No no, va mucho mejor una media usada en un partido de futbol bajo la lluvia en cancha sin cesped, a la altura dle picaporte. tiene que verse desde ambos lados de la puerta


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

y de ultima dejar la puerta abierta, pero a mi se me sierra con los graves, jaja


----------



## capitanp

Coff.. coff......................


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas, continuando con mi mensaje en el post parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional (para el que no viene siguiendo este tema vean un poquito toda la historia antes de comentar) subo las fotos de mis nuevos bafles (en este caso solo para los woofer) el parlante es un GB-Audio de 10'' que rinde una barbaridad los bajos son muy buenos muy profundos y bien definidos. Vuelvo a agradecer a toda la gente del foro que estuvo vinculada durante todo este tiempo y me brindo su conocimiento y ayuda, he aprendido mucho y les estoy infinitamente agradecido. un abrazo a todos Uds.


----------



## angel36

muy buen trabajo quedan excelentes en el mueble, podrias comentar precios de los mismos saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

hola angel36, mira los woofer los podes encontrar en gb-audio.com.ar estos de 10'' salen $300- c/u los bafles los arme yo mismo aqui en cap.fed. la plancha de mdf de 18mm sale $157- los cortes te los hacen por unos $ 30- pintura y enchapado made in casa, asi que resultan economicos pero de muy buen desempeño. cualquier inquietud consultame un abrazo.


----------



## Tacatomon

sergio rossi dijo:


> buenas, continuando con mi mensaje en el post parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional (para el que no viene siguiendo este tema vean un poquito toda la historia antes de comentar) subo las fotos de mis nuevos bafles (en este caso solo para los woofer) el parlante es un GB-Audio de 10'' que rinde una barbaridad los bajos son muy buenos muy profundos y bien definidos. Vuelvo a agradecer a toda la gente del foro que estuvo vinculada durante todo este tiempo y me brindo su conocimiento y ayuda, he aprendido mucho y les estoy infinitamente agradecido. un abrazo a todos Uds.



Que buen trabajo!!! Tiene una excelente vista, y se ha de oir...

Enhorabuena por tus recintos acusticos 

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Vuelvo yo por acá (mas fuerte que el odio) ops:

jajaja 


Les presento a mi configuración actual: 

LEFT







RIGHT







ALL






Para nada tiene buena calidad de sonido pero si lo aprecio bien a mi manera (subjetivo) y como dice un amigo mio "Piensas que suena bien, hasta que escuchas algo mejor"


----------



## Tacatomon

Nice!!!

Por lo bueno tienes una perfecta imagen estéreo. 
Apoco levantas todos esos altavoces con 40W globales??? Yo tengo 250W+250W rms y siento que le "falta". Claro, tengo una cuarta parte de los parlantes que tienes ejjej.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nimer

Muy lindo sistema!
Yo tengo dos bafles de 15 funcionando con un equipo aiwa de 10W por canal (siendo optimista), y también hace temblar lo suyo. 
Mañana probaremos con la etapa de 100W.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Por lo bueno tienes una perfecta imagen estéreo.
> Apoco levantas todos esos altavoces con 40W globales??? Yo tengo 250W+250W rms y siento que le "falta". Claro, tengo una cuarta parte de los parlantes que tienes ejjej.



jajaja nooo, solo están conectados los Sub jvc con el amplificador izquierdo "hechizo" de 100W cuando muuucho, sería 50W a cada sub a 4ohm. Y el amplificador del lado derecho si es de 20W + 20W y estan con los bafles de 15" que solo esta el woofer y el driver. no hay mas nada conectado. Excepto por unos tweeter que acá les dicen "cebollitas" porque son muy chiquitos, ellos estan conectados a un amplificador de car audio de 5W + 5W y se encuentran justo debajo de la impresora en la mesa de la computadora(color azul)! 

Ademas cuento con unos panel que me muestran la intensidad y la tensión en "tiempo real"  de manera que cuando escucho música sé los picos de amperios que tengo!


----------



## MFK08

Es demaciado jaja con mi sinclair Z-30 y mis columnas ya se quejan mis vecinos...


----------



## dandany

Te debes quedar sordo con eso yo con mis 2 arls y 20w a 50 metros se sienten los bajos...estas re locooooo te vas a volver sordo!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Buenas amigos aqui les muestro lo que llevo hasta los momentos en la elaboracion de mi AB36, los planos los baje de aqui, gracias por los planos, tengo entendido que el mejor material para la elaboracion de estos cajones es el enchapado, perooooo es mas caro que el MDF, y no ay para mas jajajaja,  si esto no va aqui por favor me indican donde va, gracias


----------



## dov

hola la verdad son excelentes podrias pasar las medidas de las cajas es quiero hacer uno iguales


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

dov dijo:


> hola la verdad son excelentes podrias pasar las medidas de las cajas es quiero hacer uno iguales



viejo no me acuerdo como es que se llama el hilo pero busca y lee un poco que yo las baje de aqui


----------



## KERLY

Pablo16 dijo:


> Ahhh encontre mas fotos en el baul jaja
> la respuesta a 'la pregunta' es: Ya quisiera tener algo así.
> 
> Saludos.



que mas pablo  gusto en saludarte una pregunta , la ultima imagen no son las cajas hon loaded -rebote con laberinto y si son que tal son  omejor dicho cual de las dos tiene mejor rendimiento la cerwin vega o la de la imagen si es la que yo estoy pensando.. ggracias hablamos


----------



## dandany

Alta cajurris eeh! poné más fotos cuando la terminés y un videoo para ver como suenaa la bestia esa! un abrazo!


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, esas cajas AB36 están a punto de salir del horno. JEejej, Acompañese de una buena potencia!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## renanvinicius

yo e diseñado estos altavoces hi-fi para el salón aun falta la parte de abajo que sera gobernado por un altavoz hivi m8a
para bajo tengo un b4n, para los medios tengo un m3n i de tweeter tengo un tn28. la respuesta estaría comprendida entre 30hz-35khz +-3db la sensibilidad es algo baja de solamente 85db pero mas que suficiente para escuchar musica tiene una potencia estimada de 50w rms espero montarlo cuanto antes. las medidas que aparecen es las medidas de el interior de la caja


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

buenas aqui ay mas fotos ya esta casi listo le compre la tapa del frente y el nombre cerwin vega, estoy haciendo el marco para calzar la tapa, el lo que se cargue el telfono tomos fotos de la tapa solo me faltaria ponerle la alfombra y a sonar se a dicho, el  (ya que fue movido mi tema para aca no podia editar)


----------



## CarlRo2

Hola nuevamente a todos. 
Estuve fuera mucho tiempo por motivos laborales pero no habia olvidado que tenia una deuda con ustedes despues de tanta ayuda, sobretodo el pana pablo, para construir una buena caja.
Les puedo decir que las pocas veces que la he usado suena de maravilla. Es un bajo que golpea fuerte. Cuando pueda hago la otra para tener el par.
Nuevamente gracias y les dejo las fotos para que opinen, aunque no tome algunas durante el proceso de forrado con alfombra y pintura pero está ya terminada.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

CarlRo2 dijo:


> les dejo las fotos para que opinen



Muy bien te quedó felicitaciones! Primera vez que veo este tipo de caja Horn, lo digo por aquello de la posición interna! Se ve que tienes buena "maña" con la madera.

¿Con que amplificador tienes conectado esa caja?

Por otro lado; me compre el Crown LPS1500. 

Lo tengo a 8ohm por canal (aun no he probado a 4ohm) y a según manual, suministra 250W por canal a esa impedancia. Lo que les puedo decir es que por lo poco que lo he escuchado, he levantado picos de 12A, pero como verán en las fotos siempre tengo 2A constantes que son de la pc. Así que solo cuentan 10A para el amplificador, pero como dije anteriormente son solo picos! Pero igual nos da una idea!

Y como ya saben mido toda la intensidad en tiempo real todo el tiempo con unos panel pero ya el de intensidad se me quedó corto y compre uno que mide hasta 30A que pronto montaré. 

Y bueno allí ven en una foto como tengo ubicados mis bafles actualmente!


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Vuelvo yo por acá (mas fuerte que el odio) ops:
> 
> jajaja
> 
> 
> Les presento a mi configuración actual:
> 
> LEFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para nada tiene buena calidad de sonido pero si lo aprecio bien a mi manera (subjetivo) y como dice un amigo mio "Piensas que suena bien, hasta que escuchas algo mejor"



NI SORDO NADA TE VAS A QUEDAR VOS.. EL "QUE?" GUEVARA... JAJAJA..  SARPADO SONIDO TENES AMIGO...


----------



## Pablo16

KERLY dijo:


> que mas pablo  gusto en saludarte una pregunta , la ultima imagen no son las cajas hon loaded -rebote con laberinto y si son que tal son  omejor dicho cual de las dos tiene mejor rendimiento la cerwin vega o la de la imagen si es la que yo estoy pensando.. ggracias hablamos



Pues yo opino (lease no profesional) que la cerwin vega debería tener mejor rendimiento por el tamaño que tienen, por la calidad de la bocina que usan, por el precio DEBERIAN ser de lo mejor, que esas cajas diseñadas por Rog Mogale (www.speakerplans.com) 

Mucho dependerá también de la calidad de la bocina que se utilice en esos bafles, las cerwin vega son de lo mejorcito en bajos... A estas alturas del mensaje decidí investigar un poco:

Cerwin Vega AB36C
Respuesta en frecuencia: 30 - 300Hz
Maxima Presion Sonora: 140 dB
Sensibilidad (1w/1m): 108 dB

1850 Horn de Rog Mogale
Respuesta en frecuencia: 50 - 200Hz
Maxima Presion Sonora: 137 dB
Sensibilidad (1w/1m): 105 dB

Los datos de la 1850 son utilizando el PD1850 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CarlRo2 dijo:


> Hola nuevamente a todos.
> Estuve fuera mucho tiempo por motivos laborales pero no habia olvidado que tenia una deuda con ustedes despues de tanta ayuda, sobretodo el pana pablo, para construir una buena caja.
> Les puedo decir que las pocas veces que la he usado suena de maravilla. Es un bajo que golpea fuerte. Cuando pueda hago la otra para tener el par.
> Nuevamente gracias y les dejo las fotos para que opinen, aunque no tome algunas durante el proceso de forrado con alfombra y pintura pero está ya terminada.



Hola CarlRo, excelentes cajas , es el tipo que le llaman 'Bajo enano'? Que bocina le metiste? Para que lo usarás?

Felicitaciones DJ UNDER... estan quedando bien las ab36, ya las quiero ver con llantitas y todo 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Buenas de nuevo yo, aqui esta semi-listo mi caja la alfombra se la pego mañana la fiebre de probarlo no me a dado tiempo ni de hacerle la caja a la trompeta jajajaja, ay esta la calcomania del nombre que le voy a pegar en la tapa


----------



## dandany

Buenas,y que tal el sonido cuando puedas graba un video aver como funciona para mi es ote expplota los timpanos! hacete un videeoo! quiero verla andando!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

dandany dijo:


> Buenas,y que tal el sonido cuando puedas graba un video aver como funciona para mi es ote expplota los timpanos! hacete un videeoo! quiero verla andando!



a mi gusto suena bien tengo unos estantes y vibran, al igual que las puertas lo unico malo es que vota mucha voz, y eso que en el ecualizador del mezclador se la quito toda, en lo que pueda me compro un crosover, aqui lo tengo en un sitio medio cerrado, pero en lo que pueda lo subo y lo pruebo en el piso de arriba que es mas abierto para ver que tal suena, el video para el fin o si puedo antes lo subo, saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Asi es, consigue un crossover y pruebalo en un lugar abierto, si puedes un jardin o algo. Tengo entendido que ese tipo de cajas tienen su mejor resuesta al aire libre.

Saludos.


----------



## JoniDf

Muy buenos diseños , muy prolijos , felicitaciones


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Vuelvo 

Aqui les dejo dos videos, juzgue usted cual es mejor que otro, se oye un poco mejor de lo que se ve 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrrEHBFrpso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXg9p-FUGHA

Es que la camara de tomar fotos no graba vídeo y lo hago con el celular :enfadado:

Debajo dejo la foto de como estaba "alineado el sistema" 

No es impresionante "la pegada" del sub sino la presión, se siente completamente como pasa el aire por la piel!

Mejor si tienes un sistema 2.1 en la pc para que puedan apreciar como suena el sub, sino no notaran la presencia de frecuencias alrededor de 50Hz y 40Hz. 

PD: si, cambio tanto de posición como conexión de bafles cada momento.


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

buenaaaaaaaaa señores aqui esta mi trabajo final, la pintura no a secado del todo, ahora que le puse la alfombra suena mejor jajajja y a la tapa por dentro tambien le pegue alfombra, para que absorbiera los golpes, ya que tenia mucha vibracion sonaba como floja por mas que la apretara, pero ahora suena mejor,





Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Vuelvo
> 
> Aqui les dejo dos videos, juzgue usted cual es mejor que otro, se oye un poco mejor de lo que se ve
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrrEHBFrpso
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXg9p-FUGHA
> 
> Es que la camara de tomar fotos no graba vídeo y lo hago con el celular :enfadado:
> 
> Debajo dejo la foto de como estaba "alineado el sistema"
> 
> No es impresionante "la pegada" del sub sino la presión, se siente completamente como pasa el aire por la piel!
> 
> Mejor si tienes un sistema 2.1 en la pc para que puedan apreciar como suena el sub, sino no notaran la presencia de frecuencias alrededor de 50Hz y 40Hz.
> 
> PD: si, cambio tanto de posición como conexión de bafles cada momento.



se ve bueno, me gustaria escucharlo mejor como sonido envolvente, saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Cómo le hicistes para poner ahí el logo de Cerwin Vega?

Se ve Super geniales!!!!!!! Yo quiero una de esas!!!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Cómo le hicistes para poner ahí el logo de Cerwin Vega?
> 
> Se ve Super geniales!!!!!!! Yo quiero una de esas!!!



compre la calcomania y la pegue


----------



## Tacatomon

Por todos los cielos... que facil...

Pero las mias no tiene esa parte plana donde ponerla, es una tapa completamente en diagonal, no creo que se logre ver bien.

Ya veré que les pongo


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola DJ. Ha quedado muy buena tu caja. Se ve muy bien y te felicito por ese trabajo.! 

Con respecto a la vibración puedes agregar mas tornillos a tu tapa y pruebas. Tambine una junta de caucho o goma en el canto de la misma de manera que ENTRE A PRESION antes de comenzar la fijacion de tornillos.
Creo que la original tiene unos 7 tornillos en los laterales largos y unos 5 en los laterales cortos.

Mucha suerte y a disfrutarla.

saludos

juan jsoe


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Tacatomon dijo:


> Por todos los cielos... que facil...
> 
> Pero las mias no tiene esa parte plana donde ponerla, es una tapa completamente en diagonal, no creo que se logre ver bien.
> 
> Ya veré que les pongo



a ok tengo entendido que asi era la tapa de la L36 pero de madera o algo asi no era de metal si no me equivoco, era diagonal, esta tapa es de la SL vieja y la JC36 tambien tiene esta tapa, tambien se consigue la tapa de la AB tal cual perooooooooooo es mas cara 3 veces mas cara q esta tapa, saludos



Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola DJ. Ha quedado muy buena tu caja. Se ve muy bien y te felicito por ese trabajo.!
> 
> Con respecto a la vibración puedes agregar mas tornillos a tu tapa y pruebas. Tambine una junta de caucho o goma en el canto de la misma de manera que ENTRE A PRESION antes de comenzar la fijacion de tornillos.
> Creo que la original tiene unos 7 tornillos en los laterales largos y unos 5 en los laterales cortos.
> 
> Mucha suerte y a disfrutarla.
> 
> saludos
> 
> juan jsoe



eso si tengo pensado ponerle unos tornillos mas largos, pero con la alfombra nada de vibraciones, saludos


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Buenas de nuevo, asi se ven por los momentos mis cajas


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese altavoz arriba del AB es un Scorpion? Pareciera reparado...


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ese altavoz arriba del AB es un Scorpion? Pareciera reparado...



no viejo, ni lo uno ni lo otro


----------



## andres05

muy bonitas tus cajas , te felicito


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

andres05 dijo:


> muy bonitas tus cajas , te felicito



gracias viejo, saludos


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, acá estan mis nuevos baffles, a medio terminar.

Mid-Bass 6", Tweeter 1". MDF de 18mm.  Aún no le armé el crossover, pero será cortando en 3KHz 12dB/octava.
50WRMS, 53Hz, 25KHz. Sintonizados a 42HZ con una velocidad de 4,6 m/s en el puerto. Respuesta a -3dB 53Hz a mas de 24KHz. Respuesta a -1dB 62Hz a mas de 24KHz.


----------



## Emi77

Muy bueno Kebra, Felicitaciones!!.

Tweeter Vifa y MidBass GB Audio, buena eleccion, yo te diria que el corte del crossover lo bajes a 2.5khz por lo menos, asi tenes menos distorcion en el rango 2khz-3khz, ademas creo que ese tweeter tiene un Fs baja por lo que no deberia de tener prblemas.

Saludos!!


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh excelentes kebra! Estoy terminando un amplificador y después voy por los baflecitos y es justo algo así lo que quiero. Qué bien que le pongas tanta atención a los cálculos . 

Saludos


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

se ve muy bien viejo


----------



## Kebra

Emi77 dijo:


> Muy bueno Kebra, Felicitaciones!!.
> 
> Tweeter Vifa y MidBass GB Audio, buena eleccion, yo te diria que el corte del crossover lo bajes a 2.5khz por lo menos, asi tenes menos distorcion en el rango 2khz-3khz, ademas creo que ese tweeter tiene un Fs baja por lo que no deberia de tener prblemas.
> 
> Saludos!!



Según la curva de impedancia y fase, el punto mínimo es 3KHz, mas abajo la fase se va poniendo negativa y se aleja mucho de 0, justamente porque se acerca a la Fs que es 1,1KHz. Y según la estimación de distribución de potencia vs. frecuencia, no lo puedo bajar mas, para los 50 RMS que soporta el sistema.



mnicolau dijo:


> Uhh excelentes kebra! Estoy terminando un amplificador y después voy por los baflecitos y es justo algo así lo que quiero. Qué bien que le pongas tanta atención a los cálculos .
> 
> Saludos



Es la única forma de hacer un baffle, si no haces los cálculos, te sale cualquier cosa.



DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> se ve muy bien viejo



La construcción fue realizada por un amigo que tiene carpintería, quedaron muy bien a la vista, están clavados y encolados. 
Ahora falta darles color...

Los conecté así nomas, con un 2,2 en el tweeter para escuchar como andaban, mas que nada para escuchar los graves. Comparados con los 12" que tengo hay una diferencia notoria, pero en pasajes musicales donde  no hay bajos muy bajos, y que son mas acústicos que eléctricos, el comportamiento es muy bueno, y eso que está sin divisor.

Pesan como 8 Kg.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ven muy bien, minimalistas, como a mi me gusta, justo para la sala de estudio
Feliceidades Kebra

Saludos!!!


----------



## Kebra

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se ven muy bien, minimalistas, como a mi me gusta, justo para la sala de estudio
> Feliceidades Kebra
> 
> Saludos!!!



Esa fue la idea, para un ambiente pequeño. Pero bien robusta la construcción.


----------



## manuu_bsb

Kebra, yo justamente ando atras de fabricar lo mismo. Tengo un par de tweeters tonhalle qe compre y andaba atras tambien de los mismos parlantes de GB para armar algo tal cual lo tuyo! Me podes decir como fue que hiciste todos los calculos? si ustaste un programa o algo? porque la verdad es que te qedaron preciosos! 

saludos compañero de avellaneda!


----------



## Kebra

manuu_bsb dijo:


> Kebra, yo justamente ando atras de fabricar lo mismo. Tengo un par de tweeters tonhalle qe compre y andaba atras tambien de los mismos parlantes de GB para armar algo tal cual lo tuyo! Me podes decir como fue que hiciste todos los calculos? si ustaste un programa o algo? porque la verdad es que te qedaron preciosos!
> 
> saludos compañero de avellaneda!



Si, utilicé software. Para las mediciones usé Speaker Workshop. En el hilo "Divisor de frecuencias" dejé posteado donde bajarlo (es Free) y un manual detallado de como usarlo.
Para el cálculo del gabinete (si bien Gabriel de GB te da los T/S y volumen "recomendado" de la caja), a mi seguń las mediciones y los cálculos me dio una caja mas grande.
Usé para calcular la bass-reflex el WinISD en un principio, pero despues usé el diseñador de cajas del LspCAD 5.25. Este no es free, pero hay versiones demo en la pagina oficial.

Despues es cuestión de darle la forma que te parezca mas armoniosa manteniendo el volumen, y listo.

EDIT

Bueno, acabo de poner el crossover, medio a los ponchazos porque no tengo cobre esmaltado, así que tuve que desarmar bobinas y correr un poco los puntos de corte que se compensan con la respuesta axial, pero suenan una belleza. Le falta la profundidad que tiene un 12", pero bue, es la mitad de diámetro, y la verdad me asombra lo bien que suenan.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenoooo!!! Estan muy bonitos esos baffles!!!!!

Solo tengo una crítica sobre la construcción: ya que tu amigo tiene las máquinas para carpintería, debería haber rebajado el borde donde van los parlantes, cosa de que el marco quedara al ras de la superficie frontal del baffle. No es que vaya a sonar mal ni mucho menos, pero dicen que los desniveles en el frente del baffle generan difracción de las ondas sonoras que perjudican el sonido. Que la difracción se produce es algo seguro, pero de ahí a que se pueda escuchar el efecto...hummmmm. Lamento no tener un par de baffles extra para probarlo, pero vos podés aprovechar tu etapa de contrucción y ponerlos al ras, total...no cuesta nada si tenés las herramientas...

Saludos y que disfrutes esas bellezas!!!!


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Buenoooo!!! Estan muy bonitos esos baffles!!!!!
> 
> Solo tengo una crítica sobre la construcción: ya que tu amigo tiene las máquinas para carpintería, debería haber rebajado el borde donde van los parlantes, cosa de que el marco quedara al ras de la superficie frontal del baffle. No es que vaya a sonar mal ni mucho menos, pero dicen que los desniveles en el frente del baffle generan difracción de las ondas sonoras que perjudican el sonido. Que la difracción se produce es algo seguro, pero de ahí a que se pueda escuchar el efecto...hummmmm. Lamento no tener un par de baffles extra para probarlo, pero vos podés aprovechar tu etapa de contrucción y ponerlos al ras, total...no cuesta nada si tenés las herramientas...
> 
> Saludos y que disfrutes esas bellezas!!!!



Yo se lo pedí en el plano original, pero no tenía la herramienta adecuada para la caladora. La tenia que pedir prestada 

No sé que diferencia perceptible habrá... Ya le puse los tornillos negros, como corresponde.
Pero ahora viene la parte mas dificil: ¿pintarlos o forrarlos? El laqueado se "cacha" y se descascara tarde o temprano... Forrado en "contact" queda bien si se hace bien.
El tema es que el MDF chupa pintura a lo loco...


----------



## Helminto G.

hay selladores que se colocan antes de la pnturan y te ahorran mas de la mitad de la pintura, llevo años usandolo y es de una utilidad que no te imaginas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Yo se lo pedí en el plano original, pero no tenía la herramienta adecuada para la caladora. La tenia que pedir prestada



Mala suerte....



Kebra dijo:


> Pero ahora viene la parte mas dificil: ¿pintarlos o forrarlos? El laqueado se "cacha" y se descascara tarde o temprano... Forrado en "contact" queda bien si se hace bien.El tema es que el MDF chupa pintura a lo loco...



El laqueado es precioso, y bien hecho es eterno. Estos baffles van sobre el piso o llevan una pata o algo que los mantenga en alto? Si están en alto, laquealos, por que no van a recibir maltrato. Si están sobre el piso....sonamos, por que antes de nada vas a tener que sellarlo con poliuretano...por si pasan las mujeres echando agua para limipiar el piso (al menos en mi casa hacen eso). Una vez protegido, le puedes hacer cualquier terminación que se te ocurra.

Con contact quedan bien, pero primero tenes que redondear todas las esquinas y cantos de la caja, por que el MDF corta el contact cuando lo tensás, a menos que esté redondeado (un poco es suficiente, solo para matar el filo). Lo otro es no tensar el contact en exceso, por que luego se contrae y deja una estela de pegamento que junta toneladas de mugre. Y por último, hay que tratarlo con cuidado por que no resiste golpes con elementos punzo-cortantes.

Saludos!


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Mala suerte....
> 
> 
> 
> El laqueado es precioso, y bien hecho es eterno. Estos baffles van sobre el piso o llevan una pata o algo que los mantenga en alto? Si están en alto, laquealos, por que no van a recibir maltrato. Si están sobre el piso....sonamos, por que antes de nada vas a tener que sellarlo con poliuretano...por si pasan las mujeres echando agua para limipiar el piso (al menos en mi casa hacen eso). Una vez protegido, le puedes hacer cualquier terminación que se te ocurra.
> 
> Con contact quedan bien, pero primero tenes que redondear todas las esquinas y cantos de la caja, por que el MDF corta el contact cuando lo tensás, a menos que esté redondeado (un poco es suficiente, solo para matar el filo). Lo otro es no tensar el contact en exceso, por que luego se contrae y deja una estela de pegamento que junta toneladas de mugre. Y por último, hay que tratarlo con cuidado por que no resiste golpes con elementos punzo-cortantes.
> 
> Saludos!



Los estuve probando en el piso y sobre los baffles de 12", y suenan mejor a esa altura. 

Me voy a tirar al laqueado. Voy a pasar por lo de Sancho Panza (una pinturería gigante) que tiene cosas de primera de marcas no tan populares, y a menor precio.

Loco, parece mentira que con 6" muevan tanto aire! No se siente tan intenso al tacto, pero se percibe. No me sacude la panza como los 12", pero se siente, se percibe al tacto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Los estuve probando en el piso y sobre los baffles de 12", y suenan mejor a esa altura.



Ya me imaginaba que iban a sonar mejor en alto. Si los ponés sobre el piso, vas a tener refuerzo de graves, pero vas a perder medios y agudos, por la suma acústica de las señales desfasadas de cada parlante (no es que los pierdas, sino que el ángulo de salida máxima no necesarimante apunta a tu cabeza). Dejalos arriba nomás, tipo 1 metro o similar, por que no vas a lograr el máximo de perfección, pero te va a sonar muchísimo mejor.



Kebra dijo:


> Loco, parece mentira que con 6" muevan tanto aire! No se siente tan intenso al tacto, pero se percibe. No me sacude la panza como los 12", pero se siente, se percibe al tacto.



Con 6" y un Xmax de 4mm pico-a-pico, vas a llegar casi a los 94 dB SPL a 1 metro de distancia....y eso es mucho!

Saludos!


----------



## Emi77

> Solo tengo una crítica sobre la construcción: ya que tu amigo tiene las máquinas para carpintería, debería haber rebajado el borde donde van los parlantes, cosa de que el marco quedara al ras de la superficie frontal del baffle. No es que vaya a sonar mal ni mucho menos, pero dicen que los desniveles en el frente del baffle generan difracción de las ondas sonoras que perjudican el sonido. Que la difracción se produce es algo seguro, pero de ahí a que se pueda escuchar el efecto...hummmmm. Lamento no tener un par de baffles extra para probarlo, pero vos podés aprovechar tu etapa de contrucción y ponerlos al ras, total...no cuesta nada si tenés las herramientas...



Aca hay unas pruebas:

http://www.zaphaudio.com/mtg-surface.html

Saludos!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Muy buen dia kebra. muy lindo tu proyecto, yo tengo armados dos woofer de 10' GB y realmente suenan exelentes.  Estoy armando los medios y los teweeter con un GB de 5' y con el mismo teweeter que vos tenes el vifa (dali) fijate una consideracion respecto a la frecuencia de corte del teweeter, en 3khz estas muy cerquita de la Fs del teweeter que ronda por ahi los mid bass los podes hacer cortar un poco mas alto y tira el corte del teweeter un khz mas arriba, ya que tenes woofer de 12' creo que no necesitas tantos bajos en estas cajas (si realmente la idea es usarlas como medios y agudos) los vifa suenan expectaculares, yo hice un divisor cortando el medio entre 600hz y 4000 hz en 6db y el teweeter lo hice a 5khz en 12db. fijate yo no soy muy experto en el tema y ya que estas con casi los mismos componentes que yo estoy armando escucho recomendaciones. un abrazo.     luego saco fotos y posteo el conjutno terminado.


----------



## Kebra

sergio rossi dijo:


> Muy buen dia kebra. muy lindo tu proyecto, yo tengo armados dos woofer de 10' GB y realmente suenan exelentes.  Estoy armando los medios y los teweeter con un GB de 5' y con el mismo teweeter que vos tenes el vifa (dali) fijate una consideracion respecto a la frecuencia de corte del teweeter, en 3khz estas muy cerquita de la Fs del teweeter que ronda por ahi los mid bass los podes hacer cortar un poco mas alto y tira el corte del teweeter un khz mas arriba, ya que tenes woofer de 12' creo que no necesitas tantos bajos en estas cajas (si realmente la idea es usarlas como medios y agudos) los vifa suenan expectaculares, yo hice un divisor cortando el medio entre 600hz y 4000 hz en 6db y el teweeter lo hice a 5khz en 12db. fijate yo no soy muy experto en el tema y ya que estas con casi los mismos componentes que yo estoy armando escucho recomendaciones. un abrazo.     luego saco fotos y posteo el conjutno terminado.



Tengo woofer de 12" pero en otro gabinete 3 vías! Estos son 2 vías!

Los mencioné solamente para hacer una comparación del aire que mueven. Según la información del fabricante la Fs del vifa es 1070Hz, según mi medición es 1100Hz. Mirando la curva de impedancia y fase, el punto mínimo de corte es un poquito menos de 3KHz, creo que 2,5 es el punto límite. Como le hice un 12dB/oct. lo que pase a la Fs  está a -20 dB. y no jode para nada en la respuesta total.
 Aún me falta armar las bobinas, que en el gráfico del calculador de crossovers se ve una depresión con un pico de -1,5dB, pero ese bache es compensado por la pequeña distancia entre ambos parlantes, según los yankees "overlaping".
Tuve que ponerle un atenuador de 1,2 dB al tweeter para aplanar mas la respuesta, y además conectarlo al revés, para mejorar la respuesta. Si bien la fase va cayendo, lo hace de forma no tan brusca como si estuviera conectado con la polaridad correcta, que en este caso sube y baja muy a lo bestia.

Acá dejo capturas:

Esta es la respuesta con el tweeter conectado sin invertir la polaridad.


Esta es la respuesta con la polaridad invertida.


Esta es la respuesta del gabinete:


Y la velocidad del aire en el tubo de sintonía:


----------



## sergio rossi

Joya kebra, a mi se me paso lo de la inversion de polaridad, pero en realidad no medi el teweeter, y por tus mediciones si te da con el filtro en 2,5khz a -20 db olvidate.  tambien tuve que atenuar el teweeter pero en -6db. asi suena bien y no resalta tanto. un abrazo.


----------



## iamkbra

amigos , alguen no tiene algun plano de cajas de 10 pulgadas? gracias desde ya


----------



## Kebra

sergio rossi dijo:


> Joya kebra, a mi se me paso lo de la inversion de polaridad, pero en realidad no medi el teweeter, y por tus mediciones si te da con el filtro en 2,5khz a -20 db olvidate.  tambien tuve que atenuar el teweeter pero en -6db. asi suena bien y no resalta tanto. un abrazo.



Ahí en otro post subí hace unos días la curva del vifa, pegale una mirada:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/index17.html


----------



## sergio rossi

joya kebra por el aporte ya habia visto ese post pero vos indicas en el mismo que los tewweter son bala de titanio, estas seguro de que me posteaste al lugar correcto o bien esta equivocado el tipo de teweeter. un abrazo.


----------



## Kebra

sergio rossi dijo:


> joya kebra por el aporte ya habia visto ese post pero vos indicas en el mismo que los tewweter son bala de titanio, estas seguro de que me posteaste al lugar correcto o bien esta equivocado el tipo de teweeter. un abrazo.



Pero mas abajo, en la última pagina creo o la anterior, bien abajo está la curva del vifa.


----------



## sergio rossi

si tenes razon disculpas por no revolver mas, y es como vos decis ya a partir de los 2,5 khz se puede decir que estas dentro de una respuesta plana y bien vale lo que calculaste. Voy a probar de cruzar un poco mas mis divisor y descargar al medio un poco de agudos. luego te cuento. gracias.

Bien buenas noches, deudas son deudas aqui les posteo el juego completo de parlantes que termine de armar, aunque ya habia subido los woofers, podran ver que agregue dos mini columnitas con un medio gb de 5'' y un teweeter vifa (dali) de 1'' los divisores de frecuencia estan calculados para el woofer con un segundo orden con corte en 500hz los medios con un primer orden con cortes en 600 y 3000 hz y el teweeter en segundo orden con corte en 4500 hz, en verdad el conjunto suena muy bien (estoy viendo de bajar el corte del teweeter y del medio en funcion de lo que posteo kebra si tengo tiempo el fin de semana lo pruebo) pero hay definicion de sonidos a mi oido (para que quede claro) muy parejos, para poder confirmarles esto estoy tratando de poder empezar a usar el speaker work shop que esta barbaro pero por lo poco que vi le tengo que dedicar un ratito importante tanto para el armado de cables y el seteo, asi que cuando pase todo el trajin del mes de diciembre me voy a poner con ganas y asi poder confirmar mis resultados a oido ...  Espero les guste el trabajo terminado, si hay algun defecto en la carpinteria es porque es fato en casa. Agradesco nuevamente a toda la gente que me brindo informacion, ayuda, comentarios, tiempo y apoyo. Nuevamente un gracias de corazon.  Por otro lado podemos (por los comentarios de kebra que tambien utilizo los parlantes GB decir que son para tenerlos muy en cuenta a la hora de armar algo y por sobre todo son nacionales y con servicio tecnico y humano exelentes porque tengo que remarcar que Gabriel el dueño de gb no solamente me vendio los parlantes sino que estuvo en todas las consultas, consejos y correcciones que fueron necesarias para calibrar estos bichos) Bien no la hago mas larga pueden ver los productos terminados, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Kebra

Se ven muy lindos che! ¿Los pintaste? Me gusta el acabado medio mate. Yo voy a ver como me queda la pintura, soy medio animal para pintar...

Acerca de la frecuencia de corte,  en 3 vías yo la haría en 5KHz como piso, y subiría un poco el medio, aprovechando que va teniendo menos rendimiento a medida que sube la frecuencia, aunque creo que deben llegar cómodos a 5KHz esos mid.
Lo que vas a lograr cortando los tweeters a 5 o 5,5KHz es que los agudos van a ser mas limpios aún. Yo ahí juego con el oído y los valores comerciales de capacitores, tratando de hallar la mejor combinación.

Lo de Gabriel de GB es verdad, cuando fui a buscar mis parlantes, estuvimos 2 horas hablando de audio. Muy copado el chabón.


----------



## sergio rossi

gracias kebra por tu cumplido, en verdad lo que hice para pintarlos fue darles mucho con la lijadora orbital, masillar luego todas las imperfecciones con masilla plastica de auto, lijar nuevamente, luego de di una mano de impresion gris (tambien para auto) pero la de alto poder cubritivo (se usa para tapar poros o cuarteaduras en la pintura) luego lija que te lija muy fina y los termine con pintura negra semi mate con soplete a baja presion.   Un consejo si no pintas con soplete no te van a quedar asi. la otra opcion es darles texturado al agua muy diluido para que quede con grano muy fino, pero todo es como terminacion lo importante es el trabajo de lijado y masillado previo y la base (impresion) que le des.  Cualquier duda consultame o bien contactate por mensaje privado y vemos si te puedo dar una mano con la pintura yo estoy en capital fed. cerca de gb audio, asi que si te sirve te ofrezco ayuda, un abrazo y nuevamente gracias por tus alagos.


----------



## mnicolau

Terribles sergio... hermosos te quedaron realmente, felicitaciones!, me guardé tu explicación de la terminación que le diste, voy a tenerla en cuenta porque están excelentes.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Muy lindos todos los pryectos! Se ve que ponen mucho tiempo y dedicación a los mismos.

La verdad, un espectàculo! 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Kebra

sergio rossi dijo:


> gracias kebra por tu cumplido, en verdad lo que hice para pintarlos fue darles mucho con la lijadora orbital, masillar luego todas las imperfecciones con masilla plastica de auto, lijar nuevamente, luego de di una mano de impresion gris (tambien para auto) pero la de alto poder cubritivo (se usa para tapar poros o cuarteaduras en la pintura) luego lija que te lija muy fina y los termine con pintura negra semi mate con soplete a baja presion.   Un consejo si no pintas con soplete no te van a quedar asi. la otra opcion es darles texturado al agua muy diluido para que quede con grano muy fino, pero todo es como terminacion lo importante es el trabajo de lijado y masillado previo y la base (impresion) que le des.  Cualquier duda consultame o bien contactate por mensaje privado y vemos si te puedo dar una mano con la pintura yo estoy en capital fed. cerca de gb audio, asi que si te sirve te ofrezco ayuda, un abrazo y nuevamente gracias por tus alagos.



Tengo compresor y tengo 2 pistolas marca CANE que usaba mi viejo hace bocha para pintar gabinetes de tableros de comando. Son de baja presión, pero no se como cuernos regular la presión desde el compresor, tiene una manija pero el manómetro no se ve, está re opaco el acrílico. Solo veo la presión del tanque del compresor que llega a 175 lbs. creo y corta en 150.
Voy a probar primero a pincel como quedan laqueados...


----------



## sergio rossi

hola kebra, trata de pintar con el soplete, los compresores normalmente no  tiene regulador de presion para la salida, estos son externos, normalmente con un filtro decantador de agua, fijate si no tenes por ahi algo redondo con un tornillo que sirve para regular la presion y un filtro tipo cartucho de metal o plastico.  la terminacion del soplete es exelente!!!! un abrazo.


----------



## Helminto G.

les dejo unas fotitos de mi nuevo engendro, la verdad es la maqueta de las karlson de 12" que tengo planeado pero tenia el parlante de 3" y me dije, por que no!! y ya que tenia algun desperdicio de MDF y tiempo que perder asi que me puse a trabajar y salio eso, suena re chulo esta cosa, ya espero armar las de 12"


----------



## Juan Jose

Helminto G. dijo:


> les dejo unas fotitos de mi nuevo engendro, la verdad es la maqueta de las karlson de 12" que tengo planeado pero tenia el parlante de 3" y me dije, por que no!! y ya que tenia algun desperdicio de MDF y tiempo que perder asi que me puse a trabajar y salio eso, suena re chulo esta cosa, ya espero armar las de 12"


 
Muy bueno! Osea, achicaste el plano del de 12 pulgadas? y lo adaptaste a uno de 3``?
Como suena?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Helminto G.

exacto juan jose, la maravilla de una regla de tres, tiene un efecto de profundidad agradable y apesar de que incrementa un tanto los graves, los medios y agudos son nitidos y definidos, una chulada de sonido armare la otra y le metere un ampli chiquito pero de alta fidelidad, que estas petisas se lo merecen


----------



## NEO101

sergio rossi dijo:


> gracias kebra por tu cumplido, en verdad lo que hice para pintarlos fue darles mucho con la lijadora orbital, masillar luego todas las imperfecciones con masilla plastica de auto, lijar nuevamente, luego de di una mano de impresion gris (tambien para auto) pero la de alto poder cubritivo (se usa para tapar poros o cuarteaduras en la pintura) luego lija que te lija muy fina y los termine con pintura negra semi mate con soplete a baja presion.   Un consejo si no pintas con soplete no te van a quedar asi. la otra opcion es darles texturado al agua muy diluido para que quede con grano muy fino, pero todo es como terminacion lo importante es el trabajo de lijado y masillado previo y la base (impresion) que le des.



Sergio, sencillamente ESPECTACULARES. Me alegro mucho que los estés disfrutando ya, y más ganas me dan de avanzar en los míos cuando veo esas preciosuras. Luego del 22 que rindo un final, claro 
Por cierto, y ya que no puedo con mi genio, van las preguntas:
-Por lo de lijar, entiendo que no usaste MDF verdad?
-Los hiciste de ese tamaño por gusto nomás, o necesitaba tener volumen el RM5 (entiendo que usaste ese, que es abierto o con campana a elección) además del relleno...

Saludos y felicitaciones nuevamente!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

marcelo. buen dia, el volumen para el rm5 es de entre 5 y 6 litros en gabinete sellado, el cual recubri con 2 capas de guata (creo que se escribe asi) en su interior, el formato es por mero gusto dado a que me quedaban bien al lado del tele sobre los woofer. el material utilizado es mdf y si por el contrario no te asustes con lijarlo el tema es el proceso del lijado y la base de pintura que uses antes de darle la pintura definitiva.  si te interesa te paso mas detalles. un abrazo y muchas gracias por tus elogios, espero que empieces con los tuyos dentro de poco y suerte con tu final.


----------



## friends

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno...hoy traigo el último engendro que he armado: un combo para...------18-octubre-2009-----
> 
> Ezavalla una pregunta, que tela o no se como llamarle, lo que pusistes delante del parlante para que no se vea el parlante, pues eso me falta ya que cuando alquilo los parlantes al campo sucede que a veces entra mucho polvo y tengo que estar sopleteando los parlantes con aire a veces. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

friends dijo:


> Ezavalla una pregunta, que tela o no se como llamarle, lo que pusistes delante del parlante para que no se vea el parlante, pues eso me falta ya que cuando alquilo los parlantes al campo sucede que a veces entra mucho polvo y tengo que estar sopleteando los parlantes con aire a veces.



En el combo de la guitarra eléctrica usé una tela que se llama *media sombra*, y que se usa como cobertura para zonas al aire libre (tipo estacionamiento de autos, etc) para dar algo de sombra sin bloquear toda la luz.
Dudo que te sea de utilidad para tu caso, por que tiene un tejido bastante abierto (aún cuando no lo parece) y me viene justo para dejar pasar el sonido sin que se vea el parlante, pero no creo que frene el polvo en gran medida.
Todo será cuestión de que pruebes que sucede, ya que es una tela plástica bastante económica.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

e inflamable, guarrrrrda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> e inflamable, guarrrrrda



Te imaginarás que no me importa que sea inflamable, si *la caja es de MDF recubierta de cuero sintético pegado con adhesivo de contacto*.

Te garantizo que si algo agarra fuego, la media sombra es lo que menos me preocupa  (sobre todo por que el frente con media sombra se desmonta en un segundo tirando de una *oreja *colocada a tal efecto)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ah, listo, ahora te dejo que tengo que ir a alcanzar al pibe de la moto que te estaba llevando un matafuego por las dudas

saludos


----------



## friends

Ok Ezavalla, ya me distes una idea pues algun tiempo pregunte sobre esa  bendita tela y me ofrecieron una que tenia el hilado muy junto o tupido y por criterio no la compre pues al parecer no dejaria pasar el sonido y como podes ver preguntando e indagando ojala de con el nombre de esa telita y lo consiga por el momento comprare esa media sombra y de poco ire solucionando ese detalle que de seguro muchos tendran el mismo problema poco hablado. Saludos y gracias por la atención.


----------



## Helminto G.

yo me la paso viendo toda la tienda de telas y la que me parece mejor es la que uso


----------



## edwindj

estan muy cheveres esos bafles de helminto super amigo.


----------



## Alejoturismo

Gente, quiero compartir con ustedes mi última compra a GB Audio son 6 SW-10”, las fotos son tal cual sacadas de las cajas del envío, los 6½” los compre hace justamente un año, en estos días le voy a pedir a Gabriel que me pida 6 tweeters Vifa XT25SC90-04, voy a ir colgando de a poco los avances. Aprovecho la oportunidad para agradecerles a todos los que participan en esto ya que sin sus preguntas y respuesta a más de uno como yo “aprendices de esto” se nos complicaría aún más. Simplemente gracias. Éxitos.


----------



## NEO101

*Alejoturismo*, sencillamente, preciosos! Felicitaciones por la adquisición.
Insisto, a este foro le falta la carita con "baba cayéndose", para estas ocasiones 

PD: Muy lindas las borneras que pone Gabriel


----------



## RORO

Helminto G. dijo:


> exacto juan jose, la maravilla de una regla de tres, tiene un efecto de profundidad agradable y apesar de que incrementa un tanto los graves, los medios y agudos son nitidos y definidos, una chulada de sonido armare la otra y le metere un ampli chiquito pero de alta fidelidad, que estas petisas se lo merecen


Te felicito por esa caja que armaste , perdona mi ignorancia pero me podrias explicar eso de la regla de tres , tengo unos woofers de la marca tang band que son full range ,para un ampli de tubos que tengo son de 4 pulgadas y me gustaria hacer una caja como el modelo tuyo gracias


----------



## ibdali

muy buenas cajas.
si buscan parlantes baratos y de calidad le recomiendo los foxtex, que son economicos y se aguantan una linda potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

ibdali dijo:


> muy buenas cajas.
> si buscan parlantes baratos y de calidad le recomiendo los *foxtex*, que son economicos y se aguantan una linda potencia.


*¿ No será Fostex ?*


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola este es mi primer comentario en el foro, los felicito por los aportes de cada uno, muchos me han servido de guia, y por los bafles que hicieron la verdad muy buenos.
aqui les dejo me humilde aporte, es un sistema 2.1 que hace casi un año que estoy armado, la facu y el laburo no me dejan tiempo , postergue la parte de la terminacion por que ahora estoy renegando con los amplificadores . Los probe con el minicomponente de un amigo y la verdad me impresionaron, el subwoofer hay veces que asusta como hace temblar la casa, y las columnas tiene muy buen sonido a pesar de ser jahro

Espero que les guste, saludos tincho


----------



## ibdali

no "fogonazo", los que digo son "foxtex", mira:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-73580455-woofer-12-pulgadas-foxtex-600-watts-bobina-simple-_JM_


----------



## Juan Jose

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola este es mi primer comentario en el foro, los felicito por los aportes de cada uno, muchos me han servido de guia, y por los bafles que hicieron la verdad muy buenos.
> aqui les dejo me humilde aporte, es un sistema 2.1 que hace casi un año que estoy armado, la facu y el laburo no me dejan tiempo , postergue la parte de la terminacion por que ahora estoy renegando con los amplificadores . Los probe con el minicomponente de un amigo y la verdad me impresionaron, el subwoofer hay veces que asusta como hace temblar la casa, y las columnas tiene muy buen sonido a pesar de ser jahro
> 
> Espero que les guste, saludos tincho


 
MUY BUENAS ESAS COLUMNAS!!!!!. La verdad que esas lineas de transmision estan perfectamente construidas y revestidas. De libro. Felicitaciones y a terminarlos entre finales. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## maxep

tincho me sorprendiste totalente cone sas columnas..


jamas pense que alguien haria tnato trabajo como unas columas asi t line. para poenr woofers jahro(sin ofender) es simplemente que no me lo imaginaba..
que subwoofer usas?


----------



## Helminto G.

que buenas columnas, que buenas,y roro la regla de tres es simple, no soy buen maestro de matematicas pero se que wikipedia sabe mucho:   http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regla_de_tres, si tengo un tiempo mañana te paso el esquema con las medidas completas si no sera en la semana


----------



## iamkbra

bueno amigos aca les paso las fotos de unas cajas de 12 pulgadas que compre . estaban usadas ,  el frente de las 2 estaba muy deteriorado al igual que el tapizado , bueno, le saque el tapizado al igual que el frente y se lo hice nuevo , adentro les coloque guata para la resonancia . las pinte , les compre esquineros y las deje mas o menos lindas jaja . ahora estoy ahorrando para los parlantes jaja  un saludo , espero que les guste


----------



## Cacho

ibdali dijo:


> no "fogonazo", los que digo son "foxtex"http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar...2-pulgadas-foxtex-600-watts-bobina-simple-_JM


Lo que decía Fogonazo se refería a la marca... Fostex es un fabricante de productos de audio de primera línea, Foxtex es... alguien que le puso un nombre parecido. Como vos dijiste que eran algo "de caliad", de ahí la pregunta.

Es como comprarte un auto marca Fond o un Volksvagen. Parecido, pero no lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## ibdali

a lo que voy, es que los woofer "foxtex"(mas alla de que sean truchos), por su costo y calidad son muy buenos, es eso a lo que me refiero.


----------



## NEO101

*tinchorojo89*  qué buenos diseños! Los calculaste con todos los parámteros de Thiele Small o "a  ojo". Me gustó el detalle del canto de la madera con formas de semicírculos en el subwoofer, se ve que tuviste todos los detalles en cuenta!
Esos Jahro son los importados, con borneras no? Esos son de 6 o de 8? (tengo un par de 6, por eso pregunto).
Nuevamente, mis felicitaciones, es un MUY BUEN trabajo (y un diseño que además da laburo!)
Creo que somos "casi vecinos" 

*Fogonazo* , si dice "barato" yo creo que se refiere a la imitación de los Fostex (o sea, Foxtex )

Editado:  qué onda? Mientras escribí, se agregaron 5 mensajes pero dicen "hace 17 horas".... estaban actualizando el foro? Justo noté que demoraba...


----------



## Helminto G.

NEO101 dijo:


> Editado:  qué onda? Mientras escribí, se agregaron 5 mensajes pero dicen "hace 17 horas".... estaban actualizando el foro? Justo noté que demoraba...




no creo que seas tan lento para escribir


----------



## NEO101

helminto g. dijo:


> no creo que seas tan lento para escribir


----------



## tinchorojo89

maxep dijo:


> tincho me sorprendiste totalente cone sas columnas..
> 
> 
> jamas pense que alguien haria tnato trabajo como unas columas asi t line. para poenr woofers jahro(sin ofender) es simplemente que no me lo imaginaba..
> que subwoofer usas?


hola maxep, si la verdad no tendrian que tener los jahro pero fue una cuestion de costos, en cuanto las pruebe bien los cambio, estaba pensando en los RE825 de tonhalle que me cubririan bien las frecuencias, pero no estoy seguro de la potencia por que lo pense para algo mas de 50rms.
El subwoofer no lo aclare, es un gb de 12" 150rms en 4ohm(no me acuerdo el modelo) la caja es de aprox 100L y tiene refuerzos internos como se ve en la foto, esta revestida con placas acusticas de 75mm, cuando pueda subo una foto (no tengo la camara).



NEO101 dijo:


> *tinchorojo89*  qué buenos diseños! Los calculaste con todos los parámteros de Thiele Small o "a  ojo". Me gustó el detalle del canto de la madera con formas de semicírculos en el subwoofer, se ve que tuviste todos los detalles en cuenta!
> Esos Jahro son los importados, con borneras no? Esos son de 6 o de 8? (tengo un par de 6, por eso pregunto).
> Nuevamente, mis felicitaciones, es un MUY BUEN trabajo (y un diseño que además da laburo!)
> Creo que somos "casi vecinos"
> 
> *Fogonazo* , si dice "barato" yo creo que se refiere a la imitación de los Fostex (o sea, Foxtex )
> 
> Editado:  qué onda? Mientras escribí, se agregaron 5 mensajes pero dicen "hace 17 horas".... estaban actualizando el foro? Justo noté que demoraba...


Hola neo101, son calculados a ojo. los jaro son los importados con torneras de 8", la verdad no me puedo quejar del sonido pero todavía no las probé con el amplificador que las quiero usar. cuando las pruebe veo si dejo los jahro o los uso para otra cosa.


----------



## Tavo

che que onda con los jahro?? tan malos son que los critican?? Se que son nacionales, pero dentro de todo safan, eso creo no? Con que marca conocida se comparan???

Siempre tuve ganas de animarme a unos JBL, esos si que deben sonar bien... 

saludos! opinen..

gracias


----------



## Jhonny DC

No sé que onda con los Jahro. No serán como unos EV pero te digo que andan y muy bien. Y se bancan lo que dice la etiqueta (no puedo decir lo mismo de muchos del mismo precio) y más. También suenan muy bien y se venden a un precio razonable. Yo hace mucho que los uso y nunca me decepcionaron.
Suenan bien; son confiables y (dentro de todo en relación precio/calidad) son baratos. Que más pueden pedir??
Salu2


----------



## NEO101

tavo10 dijo:


> che que onda con los jahro?? tan malos son que los critican?? Se que son nacionales, pero dentro de todo safan, eso creo no? Con que marca conocida se comparan???
> 
> Siempre tuve ganas de animarme a unos JBL, esos si que deben sonar bien...
> 
> saludos! opinen..
> 
> gracias



Hola,  ¿cómo estás?
No es que sean malos, resisten la potencia y demás, pero sus parámetros de Thiele Small hacen que no sean aptos para llegar "bien abajo" en los graves (salvo que hagas una caja de 1000 Litros).
Si querés algo menos potente, pero apto para Hi-Fi, y que no te arranquen la cabeza como un JBL, podés probar los GBaudio   http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/
Te recomiendo que te leas COMPLETO el siguiente post, vas a aprender muchas cosas con él. Se pasa por varios temas y muy bien profundizados. Vale la pena 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/

¡Saludos!

Marcelo.


----------



## RORO

Helminto G. dijo:


> que buenas columnas, que buenas,y roro la regla de tres es simple, no soy buen maestro de matematicas pero se que wikipedia sabe mucho: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regla_de_tres, si tengo un tiempo mañana te paso el esquema con las medidas completas si no sera en la semana


 
muy agradeciod por tu molestia


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola Compañeros.

Queria mostrarles las fotos de los bafles que termine de armar este fin de semana. Las cajas son de 90L y los componentes son Woofer Selenium 15PW3, driver Dt 220, y divisor activo, con corte alrededor de los 2Khz. El amplificador para el woofer es de 300RMS y el del driver de 50RMS. La verdad que era una materia pendiente la que tenia con respecto a esto, ya que no soy profesional, pero siempre queria tener esto para fiestas familiares. Muy bueno el resultado obtenido, la verdad que estoy sorprendido de mi mismo . Saludos a todos y gracias por compartir.-


----------



## NEO101

Muy lindas cajas, te quedaron muy prolijas !!! 

Por cierto, esos Woofer son de 150 RMS... Tu potencia es de 300 o de 150 + 150 ? (no sea que los destruyas  )


----------



## lolo79

Que tal, los bafles te quedaron muy bien nada mas una duda las torres son T-line o laberinto, como los calculaste ya que yo me quiero hacer unos T-line.


----------



## NEO101

Creo que no son torres, sino que son 2 Bass Reflex apiladas para la foto...


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola compañeros. Son 2 bassreflex apiladas. Mi amplificador (el que posteo "sensei" ejtagle) lo diseñe para trabajar en 300W RMS por canal. Los woofer son de 1000 W musicales, 500W picos y 250W RMS. Por lo menos es lo que salen en las especificaciones. Los estoy "sobrepasando" un poco en potencia, es simplemente para no trabajar con el amplificador muy exigido. Desde ya gracias por sus comentarios amigos. Saludos


----------



## NEO101

Tenés razón, me confundí con el 10PW3 que sí es de 150 RMS.


----------



## lolo79

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola este es mi primer comentario en el foro, los felicito por los aportes de cada uno, muchos me han servido de guia, y por los bafles que hicieron la verdad muy buenos.
> aqui les dejo me humilde aporte, es un sistema 2.1 que hace casi un año que estoy armado, la facu y el laburo no me dejan tiempo , postergue la parte de la terminacion por que ahora estoy renegando con los amplificadores . Los probe con el minicomponente de un amigo y la verdad me impresionaron, el subwoofer hay veces que asusta como hace temblar la casa, y las columnas tiene muy buen sonido a pesar de ser jahro
> 
> Espero que les guste, saludos tincho


A creo que no me di a entender, lo de las torres me referia a los de tinchorojo89 son T-Line o laberinto, como lo calculaste.


----------



## tinchorojo89

lolo79 dijo:


> A creo que no me di a entender, lo de las torres me referia a los de tinchorojo89 son T-Line o laberinto, como lo calculaste.



hola, por falta de conocimiento y tiempo no estan calculadas, las hice a ojo fijate s queres armar unas en esta pagina hay lindos deseños y bastante data

http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/index.html

yo estoy mirando con cariño las LBS, me parece q*ue* quedarian lindas con woofers de 6 y tweeter tonhalle.

Suerte con to proyecto!


----------



## tito

hola amigo yo también soy de Venezuela caracas y soy nuevo en cuanto a sonido sera que me podrías ayudar a ya que por lo que veo tienes experiencia


----------



## Henrick2009

Excelente trabajo amigos, estoy empezando hacer los bajos ab36 despues les cuento como me fue.


----------



## kkover

Tacatomon dijo:


> Son de lo mejorcito para bajas frecuencias, la verdad, me han dejado con un buen tilileo de oido. Esas antes estaban en unas Scoopers y la verdad que tambien daban el caño.
> 
> Tienen su buen tiempo de uso, y no les han pasado nada.



olaa amigo...soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera pedirte un grandisimo favor... estaba viendo que tienes unos bajos energy!! de 18" los pusiste en unas cajas tipo folded horn... me podrias pasar las medidas (planos) de ese bafle? porque yo tengo unas iguales.. pero son de 15" tu cres que esas medidas(de los tuyos) sirvan para los mios de 15?
es que quiero armar unos folded para mis energy! (puse un tema para construir 2 rebotes enanos que aun no me responde nadie.. podrias darme tu opinion?
que pases excelente dia! y sin mas... espero no molestar xao!


----------



## dandany

kkover dijo:


> olaa amigo...soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera pedirte un grandisimo favor... estaba viendo que tienes unos bajos energy!! de 18" los pusiste en unas cajas tipo folded horn... me podrias pasar las medidas (planos) de ese bafle? porque yo tengo unas iguales.. pero son de 15" tu cres que esas medidas(de los tuyos) sirvan para los mios de 15?
> es que quiero armar unos folded para mis energy! (puse un tema para construir 2 rebotes enanos que aun no me responde nadie.. podrias darme tu opinion?
> que pases excelente dia! y sin mas... espero no molestar xao!


Buenas..mira yo te recomiendo si tus woofers  son buenos podes meterlos en una hd15.. que hay muchas modificaciones...  armate la modificacion porque armar la original es un cansancio ademas  nesesitastecnicas a vanzadas de carpiteria para hacer el medio circulo  ese te recomeidno la modificacion de la hd15 o las que yo tengo.. las  ARLS que son unos hibridos que responden maravillosamente yo tengo 2  parlantes horripilantes chinos marca xpro los hace sonar demasiado bien y  la distancia de cobertura es masomnos de 50 metros de bajos a maxima  potecnia (100w 93dm/m nada mas) la arls esta diseñada para un driver  especifico pero podes armarla y te bajara 1 o 2db... pero igual tener un  sencibilidad de (101db/m es la sencibilidad de la caja con un parlante  promedio) que es es algo critica jeje... te paso los planos de las 2 si  queres estaria complacido que armes alguna de las 2 porque son muy  buenas cajas de rango bajo(hablando siempre de horns)...un abrazo amigo 

PD:
HD15(la tieen un amigo con un bajo studio pro de pyramid una horipilanga lo hace rendir a maximo con esa caja)
la modificacion la podes encotrar aqui con las curvas...y el plano
http://forum.speakerplans.com/hd15-my-versioin_topic1213_page1.html (caja para bajos uso exclusivo)

ARLS: Advanced (bass)Reflex loaded subwoofer.
http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv181/Ibex2912/ARLS.jpg
La tengo yo la probe con un eminence alpha 15A lo tira bien...pero tiene uqe ser algun parlante de excursion promedio como son tus energy lo bueno de esta caja es que aprovecha la onda negativa y positiva del parlante un principio ''se supone similar al de las scoops'' te las recomiendo y no te vas a a arrepentir tirafrecuencias de 40 a 200hz a gran distancia...como dije arriba con 100w 93db llegue a 50metros de distancia con un buen par de agudos...yo las recomiendo aah y otr cosa que nadie me quiso desir el angulo que falta ahi en el plano es de 102º 

Si es por los costos armaria una arls es una horn hibrida a bajo precio y rendimiento moustroso.


----------



## kkover

muchiiisimas gracias dandany!!
 algo de eso me intuia
la caja ARLS yo ya pensaba hacerla pues tienes razon
aprovecha las 2 caras del woofer pero jamas imagine que 
tenga unos bajos de hasta 50 mts!! eso si que es de sorprenderse....
 esta misma semana comenzare el armado...
y aqui mostrare las fotos  
aa y gracias por los planos  ya los tenia pero de todas manera gracias!!

ahora me dices que funcionan bien en bajos de excursion promedio
osea digamoslo asi... en marcas baratitas? o no tan reconocidas...
por el momento le pondre los enrgy aunque mi meta es tener armar 4 de esos
pero con otro parlante cual me recomedarias?
(este cajon no me sirve para 18 vdd ?? esq tmbien pensaba cmabiarle a parlante de 18"
en fuin ya me has ayudado mucho gracias!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

no les da verguenza? una pagina completa sin fotos!!!!


----------



## dandany

kkover dijo:


> muchiiisimas gracias dandany!!
> algo de eso me intuia
> la caja ARLS yo ya pensaba hacerla pues tienes razon
> aprovecha las 2 caras del woofer pero jamas imagine que
> tenga unos bajos de hasta 50 mts!! eso si que es de sorprenderse....
> esta misma semana comenzare el armado...
> y aqui mostrare las fotos
> aa y gracias por los planos  ya los tenia pero de todas manera gracias!!
> 
> ahora me dices que funcionan bien en bajos de excursion promedio
> osea digamoslo asi... en marcas baratitas? o no tan reconocidas...
> por el momento le pondre los enrgy aunque mi meta es tener armar 4 de esos
> pero con otro parlante cual me recomedarias?
> (este cajon no me sirve para 18 vdd ?? esq tmbien pensaba cmabiarle a parlante de 18"
> en fuin ya me has ayudado mucho gracias!!!



 Mira..yo vi ARLS con parlantes de 18 hay varias fotos..de un aleman que las puso y nose si estaba complacido pero de verlas las vi...yo creo uqe si alguein ya las armo es porque tiene alguna razon...jaja los bajso se oian a 50 metros y en realidad lo que te queria desir es que a parlantes profesionales baratos los hace sonar como una bestia en bajos.. uu!! tambien no quere desir que puedas poner parlantes caros el emience ''kappa 15 LF''(con eseparlante la caja adqueire esa sencibilidad 102 103db/m 400w 8ohm) es el que corresponde...o otro mas que no me acuerdo el nombre algo de LF AUDIO que es una firma alemana la marca.. armate las ARLS no te vas a arrepentir con nigun parlante salvo que sea ya muy berreta y no tire nada de bajos es una caja que la armas en un dia dejas 1 dias secando la cola y al otro dia ya las tenes...para patearlas no te apures en usarlas porfavor!!! yo hice eso de poner el parlante ni bien la arme dejalas secar lo nesesario si queres dejalas 3 dias o 4 porloemenos pone GUATA o WATA en la parte trasera. Solamnente si vas a poner parlantes de alta potencia de 150w para arriba obligatorio los refuerzos asta la cruz...auque si es de buena senciblidad va a resonar la madera asi que pone los refuerzos es lo mas imprtante para el buen funncionamiento de la caja y el buen golpe justamente por eso te digo que dejes secando bien la cola para que no te desepcione el golpe a mi me paso pero al cabo de 4 horas hiba sonando de apoco mejor... 
Podes variar el espesor de la madera sin variar el volumen interno ojo eso! yo la tengo con madera de 15 y suena que da miedoooo...una abrazo..

PD ahi tenes la caja con el de 18:
Ver el archivo adjunto 7280


----------



## vicmagucas

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> Buenas amigos aqui les muestro lo que llevo hasta los momentos en la elaboracion de mi AB36, los planos los baje de aqui, gracias por los planos, tengo entendido que el mejor material para la elaboracion de estos cajones es el enchapado, perooooo es mas caro que el MDF, y no ay para mas jajajaja, si esto no va aqui por favor me indican donde va, gracias


 Quiero saber las dimensiones del agujero donde va montado el parlante. Esto es lo que quiero hacer


----------



## dandany

18 pulgadas o 44,1cm


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchacho!!. Priemro felicitar a todos los que van concluyendo sus trabajos.
Segundo, les traigo uns bafles caseros para un sistema 2.1 que regalé a un amigo.
Los satelites estan compuestos por un woofer medio de 6,5 pulgadas generico del tipo reemplazo de aiwa o sony y el tweeter es un bala de 2 pulgadas y cortado con un capacitor de 3,3 uf y nada mas. Potencia admisible 50 watts rms y sintonia del conjunto a 55 hz por los dos tubitos de sintonia (cortados a medida).

El segundo es un subgrave de 30 litros con un woofer selenium BASS de 8 pulgadas y 120 rms. Proteado con dos manos y dos manos de sintetico.


suerte y seguimos en contacto.

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho

Pero qué bonitos baffles.
Tienen una muy buena pinta. ¡Felicitaciones por el laburo JJ!

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve muy bien!!! A parte, con ese subgrave si que ha de tener presencia!!!

Enhorabuena por los recintos acusticos Juan José!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

Gracias cacho!. Los bafles son los correspondientes al equipo cuyos amplificadores son los dos LM3886T (satelites) alimentado con 25 vcc simetricos y un ampli a base de TIP147 y TIP142 que tira aprox unos 70wrms sobre 8 con 42 vcc simetricos. Un par de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/ y un mezclador a base de TL072 (del tipo tierra virtual) que tenia y listo. Fuente de un equipo para los LM y una armada para el ampli de sub. Para el sub, le inserte una plaquetita del subwoofer de 12 vcc de elektor pero sin el tda7374 y listo. Sin potes, cortadito a 38 hz y con ganancia ajustable para equilibrar. Cuando tenga listo el equipo subo fotos al foro de amplis. Ahora el frente y nada mas porque el resto esta crudo.
Espero terminarlo para este fin de semana.

Un videito de como andan. Planos planos planos.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bH7Ksuxngc


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tavo

> y un ampli a base de TIP147 y TIP142 que tira aprox unos 70wrms



Y cual es ese? Podrías indicar o subir algun esquema?

Yo tengo dos TIP142 y dos TIP147 originales, por eso te pregunto...

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## Juan Jose

tavo10 dijo:


> Y cual es ese? Podrías indicar o subir algun esquema?
> 
> Yo tengo dos TIP142 y dos TIP147 originales, por eso te pregunto...
> 
> Saludos!
> Tavo10


 
Hola. Es un amplificador muy sencillo. La verdad que nunca lo subi al foro porque de 70 wrms hay una pila y andan muy bien. Pero, busco la info completa y la subo en el foro de amplificadores, luego te paso el link.
Para no mezclar.

Aca unas fotos de los mismos. Se pueden armar en 25-50-70 wtts rms / 8 ohms y andan muy bien. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/#post76638
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/206161/ _ 

Un saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Electronec

Buenos Baffles Juan Jose.....tienen muy buena pinta.

Enhorabuena.
Saludos.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, obviamente estos bafles no los hice yo, que envidia, pero es algo para compartir con todos los que hacen bafles caseros, y la verdad no hay limite a lo que uno puede hacer, menos por el capital. espero que lo disfruten tanto como yo.

Tincho


----------



## Juan Jose

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola, obviamente estos bafles no los hice yo, que envidia, pero es algo para compartir con todos los que hacen bafles caseros, y la verdad no hay limite a lo que uno puede hacer, menos por el capital. espero que lo disfruten tanto como yo.
> 
> Tincho


 
Muy buenos!!!!
   

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon

Wow O.O

Que laburo el del señor!!! 1 Año!!! 3500 Euros!!!


----------



## Lord Chango

Que buenos parlantes! Ojala tuviese plata (y paciencia!) para encarar un proyecto así.
Ahora, como usa los parametros T-S en los woofer? Porque si no veo mal, los toma como si fueran un solo parlante; entonces algunos de los datos deberían cambiar, no?

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

Hola!
Antes que nada quiero felicitarte Juan Jose por esos bafles!! muy buenos!

Ahora les presento mi primer bafle!! Es un Woofer de 5 1/4 pulgadas de Nippon America de 30 watt RMS con un tweter marca lesen que esta cortado con un capacitor de 10uf...
El Amplificador es un TDA2040 en modo simple con un pre y control de tonos TL072...

Les dejo unas fotitos...

Un saludo!

PD: En cuanto pueda les mando un videito


----------



## lemall

muy bueno el baflecito mariano¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
con que madera lo armaste? tiene buen golpe?? 
lo tapizaste vos?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Mariano muy bueno. El woofer 5 1/4" ¿tiene filtro paso bajo?



lemall dijo:


> tiene buen golpe?


¿A que te refieres con eso?


----------



## mariano22

graciass gente por los comentarios... aqui les respondo las dudas:

Lemall: el bafle, para lo que es (30wattRMS) tiene muy lindo golpe... no como uno de 100wat peroo mee gustaa mucho... El bafle, estructura, diséño, tapizado y constuccion, lo hice todo yo... la madera es aglomerado y el tapizado es "Pano Lency", es una tela finita y muy muy suavecita, muy facil de aplicar para estos baflecitos chiquitos...

Yoangel Lazaro: el woofer no tiene filtro paso bajo, pero estoy por hacerselo... con la clasica bobina... pero no se ni como de que grasor y cantidad de vueltas tiene que ser... probe varias hechas caseras peroo nadaa de resultado...

Un saludo!


----------



## sergio rossi

hola mariano22 busca en este post del foro ahi vas a ecncontrar todo para calcular el divisor Divisor de Frecuencias (crossover)  luego busca en otro post que no tengo el acceso directo que es para calcular la bobina creo que se llama calculo de bobinas con nucleo de aire. espero te sirvan un abrazo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Mariano muy bueno. El woofer 5 1/4" ¿tiene filtro paso bajo?
> 
> 
> ¿A que te refieres con eso?



Es que es un woofer boxeador


----------



## Tavo

lemall dijo:
			
		

> tiene buen golpe?





			
				Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> A qué te referís con eso?



Pero que pregunta mas obvia... Se refiere a que si suena bien el bombo de la batería (por ejemplo) en un tema de música... Creo que no hace falta preguntar eso.

O las percusiones de baja frecuencia provenientes de software (por ejemplo la musica Tecno)...

Saludos
Tavo10


----------



## NEO101

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola muchacho!!. Priemro felicitar a todos los que van concluyendo sus trabajos.
> Segundo, les traigo uns bafles caseros para un sistema 2.1 que regalé a un amigo.
> Los satelites estan compuestos por un woofer medio de 6,5 pulgadas generico del tipo reemplazo de aiwa o sony y el tweeter es un bala de 2 pulgadas y cortado con un capacitor de 3,3 uf y nada mas. Potencia admisible 50 watts rms y sintonia del conjunto a 55 hz por los dos tubitos de sintonia (cortados a medida).
> 
> El segundo es un subgrave de 30 litros con un woofer selenium BASS de 8 pulgadas y 120 rms. Proteado con dos manos y dos manos de sintetico.
> 
> 
> suerte y seguimos en contacto.
> 
> Juan Jose



Te quedaron muy bien! Felicitaciones!

Me interesaron los 2...
Te hago unas consultas:

1) Hiciste algún cálculo para las cajas, o bien mediste algo luego de hacerlas?
2) Qué tal funciona ese Selenium en esa caja? (creo que Selenium proporciona los parámetros de Thiele Small para ese modelo).
3) Los genéricos que usaste, son algo como ésto?
http://www.dancis.com.ar/tienda/183,woofer-importado-jahro-6-100w-max.html
http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=327

Saludos y felicitaciones nuevamente!

Marcelo.


----------



## maoforever

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo yo, aqui esta semi-listo mi caja la alfombra se la pego mañana la fiebre de probarlo no me a dado tiempo ni de hacerle la caja a la trompeta jajajaja, ay esta la calcomania del nombre que le voy a pegar en la tapa



no seas mala onda pasame los planos te *QU*edaron chidos


----------



## Juan Jose

NEO101 dijo:


> Te quedaron muy bien! Felicitaciones!
> 
> Me interesaron los 2...
> Te hago unas consultas:
> 
> 1) Hiciste algún cálculo para las cajas, o bien mediste algo luego de hacerlas?
> 2) Qué tal funciona ese Selenium en esa caja? (creo que Selenium proporciona los parámetros de Thiele Small para ese modelo).
> 3) Los genéricos que usaste, son algo como ésto?
> http://www.dancis.com.ar/tienda/183,woofer-importado-jahro-6-100w-max.html
> http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=327
> 
> Saludos y felicitaciones nuevamente!
> 
> Marcelo.


 
Hola marcelo. La caja la calcule con el winsd y luego la ajuste un cachito a mi oido. Lo que pasa, tengo que aclarar, que en realidad es una cajota para un 8 pulgadas que con 40 litros esta resobrado y por eso tira unos graves impresionantes. Cuando tapas el tubo de sintonia es como que se apagan osea que esta justito sintonizada a 40 hz que es la fs del parlante y de la caja. 
Selenium proporsiona efectivamente los parametros del parlante tanto en 8 como en 10 como en 12. La verdad que es un muy buen parlante de subgraves!.

Los genericos NO son esos. Son los reemplazo de AIWA que te vendian hace unos 5 años para los equipos de esa epoca. Yo los tenia (4 en realidad) y solamente para la caja respeté el volúmen interno de unos parlantes Philips que me gustaba mucho su sonido y un accidente los estropeo. Luego, fue solo ajustar el tweeter en potencia para igualar spl y cortar un cacho (2.34 cm ) los tubitos de sintonia para subir la FS del bafle e igualarla a la del woofer y mejorar a oido los graves. 
Suenen bien. NO son un lujo ni mucho menos pero suenen bien. Lo mas importante es que (son para un equipo 2.1 que regalo a un viejo amigo) al dueño le agrad{o el sonido final.

saludos y suerte 

juan Jose


----------



## DanielU

Subwoofer con parlante Bomber New Edge 225W RMS 12" 4 ohm. Caja de 57 litros, sintonizada y recontrainflada para audiocar.





Proyecto nuevo. Hecho al tun tun porque no tengo los parametros T/S...

Falta tapizar la caja y colocar la bornera.


----------



## NEO101

*Juan Jose*, gracias por tus respuestas.
Qué bueno que le hayan gustado al actual dueño, eso es lo importante 

Por cierto, *si te queda fácil*, me gustaría saber el modelo exacto de ese Selenium (porque varían por año, están los Selenium Bass de cada año básicamente...). Qué medidas te quedó la caja y el tubo? (si lo pusiste en algún otro post, mis disculpas).

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## mariano22

DanielU muy zarpados tus bafles, en especial el sub! debe tirar unos graves terribles"!

te pfelicito che!


----------



## OALFONSO25

hola amigos, necesito una ayuda y asesoria en lo siguiente....

soy docente en una institucion educativa y tengo un proyecto con los muchachos de adecuar una amplificacion  para ambientacion en los salones y para las actividades en general de la institucion.
lo primero que se hara es colocar un bafle en cada salon.....

necesito saber como es la coneccion de los bafles con parlantes comunes de 6" por que los especiales para esto salen muy costosos, me han dicho que necesito conectarles transformadores de linea a los parlantes por la alta impedancia al manejar estos...
la institucion tiene tres bloque, cada bloque tiene 6 alulas....
que amplificador de sonido necesitaria  o cuantos necesitaris, es para una instuitucion de caracter oficial y no contamos con los recursos para comprarla o mandarla a hacer .....

se los agradeceria ......


----------



## NEO101

OALFONSO25 dijo:


> necesito saber como es la coneccion de los bafles con parlantes comunes de 6" por que los especiales para esto salen muy costosos, me han dicho que necesito conectarles transformadores de linea a los parlantes por la alta impedancia al manejar estos...
> la institucion tiene tres bloque, cada bloque tiene 6 alulas....



Antes que nada, bienvenido al foro 

O no entendí bien, o faltan algunos detalles... Actualmente tienen algo? (cables, amplificadores, algún parlante) o no tienen NADA y hay que arrancar de 0 ?
En función de qué es lo que tienen o qué hay que adaptar, seguro se puede encontrar una solución que no requiera elementos adicionales como los transformadores...

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Cacho

Por favor, sigan en algún tema afín a lo preguntado.
Esto va más para el lado de "Elementos de Salida".

Gracias


----------



## NEO101

Si Cacho, tal cual.... Pero primero debe responder qué les falta... porque puede tirar para el lado de "Audio: Gran señal".

¡Saludos!

PD: tenés razón, estamos en el de fotos encima  
Debería ser un post nuevo mejor, *OALFONSO25*. (es decir, crea un nuevo tema, luego según lo que digas se lleva al sub-foro que corresponda)


----------



## DanielU

mariano22 dijo:


> DanielU muy zarpados tus bafles, en especial el sub! debe tirar unos graves terribles"!
> 
> te pfelicito che!



Muchas gracias, ahi van un par de fotos de las cajas semiterminadas.
















Capacitores SIC. No sabia que en argentina se fabricaban capacitores. Son de la epoca de ENTEL. Puede ser que eran fabricados con calidad militar?





4 capacitores SIC 250V




1 capacitor, de los mas comunes que se consiguen en la casa de electronica. De 250V tambien. Ya voy a poner una foto para que comparen el tamaño de ambos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DanielU dijo:


> Muchas gracias, ahi van un par de fotos de las cajas semiterminadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacitores SIC. No sabia que en argentina se fabricaban capacitores. Son de la epoca de ENTEL. Puede ser que eran fabricados con calidad militar?



Seee...se fabricaban hasta mediados de los 80's. No se si eran de calidad militar, pero eran EXCELENTES. Tengo 4 o 5 de diferentes valores que debo haber usado en las prácticas de la universidad y están tal como el primer día...


----------



## DanielU

Por lo menos te dicen que tolerancia tienen! Esos capacitores estuvieron como 20 años guardados en un armario despues de que entel quebró / se vendio (no pregunte nunca)


----------



## Cacho

Entel se privatizó. Era la palabra de moda de los '90 para decir "Por acá nos podemos quedar con un vuelto".
Ahora son Telefónica de Argentina y Telecom Argentina. De un monopolio estatal pasamos a un "bipolio" privado y extranjero. Ahora sí estamos bien... 

Slaudos


----------



## DanielU

Bueno para no irme tanto de tema. El filtro de 2.2uF es para el ***tweeter piezoelectrico y el filtro de 9.5uF es para el parlante de 5". Cortaria a 2100Hz teoricos para una impedancia de 8 ohm.



 

 

 




***espero que no este al --- como bocina de avion...


----------



## djdouglas

Epale pana quisiera saer si me puedes pasar los planos de tu caja ,esta fina !!!!!!!!


----------



## Alejoturismo

Gente, comparto con ustedes el estado de mi proyecto, voy por menos de la mitad del mismo, pera va firme y consistente, llevo mas de dos meses de trabajo, estos son los 3 bafles correspondientes a los canales traseros del 6.1 que estoy armando. Si tienen algún tipo de ayuda o consejo que me puedan dar, serán bienvenidos como así también preguntas. 
A medida que avance seguiré cargando fotos de estos y de los frontales y el canal centran. Les paso algunas fotos y el resto de estas comprimidas. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy bonitas!!!!
Un lío importante el armado de cada baffle, pero están quedando muy buenas...


----------



## Helminto G.

alejoturismo, me quito el sombrero, que tedioso ese trabajo


----------



## pool27

maxep podes poner en el post las medidas de las columnas no pude bajarlas del link estan muy buenas.- muchas gracias


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia alejoturismo, muy buen trabajo de carpinteria, en verdad envidiable.  Felicitaciones de mi parte y espero lo termines pronto para poder disfrutarlas.  Consulta que parlantes les vas a poner. (por ahi ya lo posteaste y yo no lo lei) un abrazo.


----------



## NEO101

Impresionantes *Alejoturismo*       

Pregunta: qué tipo de madera es y con qué nombre la conocen la que usás para hacer las curvas? (los laterales).

¡Saludos y muchos éxitos con esas cajas!


----------



## Alejoturismo

Buenas, ante todo, ezavalla, Helminto G., sergio rossi, NEO101, gracias por los comentarios, a decir verdad es la primera vez que me meto en algo como esto, y gracias a sus aportes en este foro y a otros trabajos realizados y colgados en Internet me animé a intentarlo. 
Sergio, los parlantes se los compre a Gabriel de GB-Audio, los primeros se los compre hace cerca de dos años, más precisamente los 6”, y a los de 10” y los tweeter se los compre hace unos meses, las fotos están en el post número #635 de este tema, aprovecho la oportunidad de agradecerte la investigación sobre los parlantes nacionales que realizaste, con lo que logré confirmar la calidad de productos de GB Audio (Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional), y el tweeter es un Vifa XT25SC-90/04, el cual es muy lineal, y llega a los 40 Khz sin problemas. El divisor de frecuencia lo estoy por empezar a ver dentro de poco, ahí los molestaré a ustedes con algunas preguntas.
NEO101, te comento que soy de Córdoba capital, acá conseguí en una maderera MDF de la marca Masisa (http://www.masisa.com/arg/esp/Default.html) , este empresa comercializa dos tipos de placas, una la convencional color crema y esta que use que es mas marrón, según lo que me informaron tiene este color por que esta compuesta por madera de Eucalipto, esta versión es mas dura que la convencional, por lo tanto mas complicada a la hora de doblar, pero el resultado que tiene el conjunto final de placas pegadas es más resistente a las vibraciones. Te comento que use para el resto del bafle placas de MDF convencional de 25 mm, en el frente dosplacas, de las cuales una es desmontable a la cual tengo de terminar de cortar y cepillar, veras en las fotos que es más ancha que el bafle, y para los laterales use placas de Eucalipto de 3 mm, 7 en total, con lo que llegue a 24 mm final con las capas de cola (pegamento). Si mal no recuerdo se pide como MDF 3 mm versión E (eucalipto), así figura en las facturas de compra de la madera.
Espero que les sirva la info, pregunten lo que necesiten, si esta a mi alcance les respondo en lo que sea.


----------



## Juan Jose

Exelente trabajo en el que te encaminaste. Muy interesante.
Por supuesto suerte y esperando el resultado final.
Un gran laburo de carpinteia, que por ciento tiene mucha herramienta ADECUADA para este trabajo.

saludos
y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Alejoturismo

Juan Jose dijo:


> Exelente trabajo en el que te encaminaste. Muy interesante.
> Por supuesto suerte y esperando el resultado final.
> Un gran laburo de carpinteia, que por ciento tiene mucha herramienta ADECUADA para este trabajo.
> 
> saludos
> y suerte
> 
> Juan Jose




Gracias Juan Jose, la herramienta es parte prestada, como taladro y caladora, lo que si compre fué un cepillo, frezadora, lijadora en comodas 12 cuotas sin interes, ya que por la mitad del importe que me cobraban varios carpinteros por hacer solo una parte del trabajo me compre las herramientas.


----------



## NEO101

Gracias por los datos, *Alejoturismo*  
No sabía que el MDF permitía el "cepillado" , pensé que solo admitía lija fina...

Para curvar los laterales, sencillamente fuiste poniendo de a una las placas de 3 mm, y cubiriéndolas de cola entre cada una? O cómo hiciste?

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Alejoturismo

NEO101 dijo:


> Gracias por los datos, *Alejoturismo*
> No sabía que el MDF permitía el "cepillado" , pensé que solo admitía lija fina...
> 
> Para curvar los laterales, sencillamente fuiste poniendo de a una las placas de 3 mm, y cubiriéndolas de cola entre cada una? O cómo hiciste?
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> Marcelo.



Hola Marcelo, Alejandro es mi nombre, y si tal cual, una a una vas pegando las capas, con mucha cola, y después fajas lo más cercano a los bordes así cuando lo cepilles este bien compacto posible, en la parte delantera y trasera le puse unos listones así repartir las fuerzas generadas por las fajas, si no aplasta las capas, previamente a cada unas de las capas las puse 24 hs doblándose como muestro en las fotos, así el trabajo es más fácil, lo que si hay tener mucho cuidado con la primera capa que pones, ya que esta es la que soporta la fuerza de todas las demás y es la que menos superficie de pegado tiene, por este motivo y por ponerle refuerzos internos a los bafles es que tiene por dentro dos refuerzos extras.
Y como veras permite cepillado, la verdad yo tampoco lo sabía, pero previamente probé sobre una placa maciza, sobre laminados y funciono. Ahora tengo que experimentar por que me toca cepillar la parte delantera de los bafles, vas a ver en las fotos que esta marcado con lápiz donde lo tengo que cepillar, así que a experimentar de nuevo, veré que sale  y lo comparto. Gracias por preguntar.


----------



## aztlan

Disculpa amigo pero solo tengo una duda sobre este gran modelito bueno 
no ahi alguna diferencia en la estructura de este cajon a uno con reflex-bass?
por que lo digo: pues por que de hecho quiero hacer 2 de estas bellezas pero, mi duda es como responderan en frecuencias bajas, ya que por lo visto la parte donde salen las ondas inversas esta totalmente cerrado y no tiene salida, e provado en otros cajones y veo que la respuesta de la frecuencia 90 y a 69Hz no me es tan satisfactorio.. por lo tanto en uno que tiene bass reflex.. con las dos salidas tiene mas respuesta  y quisiera saber si no ahi algun problema oh! una diferencia al crear un conductor por dentro que permita las dos salidas de las 2 bandas inversa y frontal de la bocina... cres que afectaria el grave del audio?
Tengo unas bocinas Bomber de 6" a 8Ω de 250watts, ya que quiro hacerles un cajon en ese modelo b36 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Les presentos mis queridas AB36, fieles DIY´s de las originales, digo fieles DIY´s por que puedo decir con orgullo que cada una de estos bebes pesan mas de 50 kilogramos de puro Triplay made in México Ajuuaaaa...
> Ahora estan en mantenimiento, como podran ver estan desnudas , esperamos que mañana las forremos con fibra de vidrio, seguida de una capa de resina con pigmento negro semi-brillante.
> Siempre me han gustado este tipo de cajas, tienen un subgrave que realmente se siente a varios metros a la redonda. Pensamos alimentar cada caja con 700W, ya que el woofer que tienen es de 600Wrms le va a andar perfecto en 8Ohms.
> 
> Estare subiendo el avance del nuevo "look" de las cajas dentro de unos dias.
> 
> PD: Si quieren saber mas de algunas Folded Horns, dense una vuelta por este tema. Opinen.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Son unos pequeños mounstruos, pero son mis pequeños mounstruos.
> 
> PD: Si creen que lo han experimentado todo... Intenten meter un woofer de mas de 15 Kilogramos en esa pequeña cabina y hacer que los huecos de tornillo concuerden... Es todo un liooooooo.
> 
> Saludos.


 Disculpa amigo pero solo tengo una duda sobre este gran modelito bueno
no ahi alguna diferencia en la estructura de este cajon a uno con reflex-bass?
por que lo digo: pues por que de hecho quiero hacer 2 de estas bellezas pero, mi duda es como responderan en frecuencias bajas, ya que por lo visto la parte donde salen las ondas inversas esta totalmente cerrado y no tiene salida, e provado en otros cajones y veo que la respuesta de la frecuencia 90 y a 69Hz no me es tan satisfactorio.. por lo tanto en uno que tiene bass reflex.. con las dos salidas tiene mas respuesta y quisiera saber si no ahi algun problema oh! una diferencia al crear un conductor por dentro que permita las dos salidas de las 2 bandas inversa y frontal de la bocina... cres que afectaria el grave del audio?
Tengo unas bocinas Bomber de 6" a 8Ω de 250watts, ya que quiro hacerles un cajon en ese modelo b36


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Quieres hacer un clon del clon AB-36 para un woofer de 6"   
Te va a salir cualquier cosa si no se hace con los debidos cálculos. Yo así lo hice, pero la safé y funciona, pero está mal hecho. Y si no te has dado cuenta, el altavoz que utiliza ese cajón acústico es de 18". La onda trasera en este caso no es usa. La parte frontal es la que se utiliza. Es algo complicado...
Mejor no te la compliques y hazte un Bass Reflex sencillo. En el foro hay tutoriales para hacer cajones acústicos y medir los altavoces para hacer un cajón a la medida.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aztlan

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Quieres hacer un clon del clon AB-36 para un woofer de 6"
> Te va a salir cualquier cosa si no se hace con los debidos cálculos. Yo así lo hice, pero la safé y funciona, pero está mal hecho. Y si no te has dado cuenta, el altavoz que utiliza ese cajón acústico es de 18". La onda trasera en este caso no es usa. La parte frontal es la que se utiliza. Es algo complicado...
> Mejor no te la compliques y hazte un Bass Reflex sencillo. En el foro hay tutoriales para hacer cajones acústicos y medir los altavoces para hacer un cajón a la medida.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Wow gracias amigo por la informacion pero como dícen, no perdeis nada con intentarlo  y si me di cuenta que es de 18" bueno de hecho soy chalan con un familiar mio que es sonidero y me fascina todo este movimiento y bueno fue curiosidad saber si fuera posible hacerme yo, una a escala de 3" ya que amm 18" a 6" es de 3 dividido... pero solo es cosa de intentarlo
Saludos.. Sonido Yady DF Mexico


----------



## Tacatomon

Compariota, Yo en tu lugar, aprovecharía toda la onda trasera para armarme un buen Reflex... But, con la regla de tres, puede salirte algo... Yo me iría a la segura.
Los planos para este recinto acústico están en el tema de ab-36. >Usá el buscador del foro.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches alejoturismo, o sea alejandro, gracias por tus comentarios que en realidad es lo que hacen de este foro un lugar ameno donde compartir.  Estuve viendo la pagina nueva de gb audio y vi los w10k carge los parametros en el winisd y hay algo que no me gusta del todo, vos comprobastes con algun programa con estos parametros a ver como te daba el gabinete??? espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Alejoturismo

sergio rossi dijo:


> buenas noches alejoturismo, o sea alejandro, gracias por tus comentarios que en realidad es lo que hacen de este foro un lugar ameno donde compartir.  Estuve viendo la pagina nueva de gb audio y vi los w10k carge los parametros en el winisd y hay algo que no me gusta del todo, vos comprobastes con algun programa con estos parametros a ver como te daba el gabinete??? espero tu respuesta.



Hola Sergio, comparto con vos el comentario sobre el foro, la verdad aporta mucho y entretiene aún mas , te paso los parámetros que me paso Gabriel de los parlantes que me envió, espero te sirvan, avisame por favor si necesitas algo más.


Estos son los parámetros:

SW.10K

Impedancia nominal: 4.0Ω
Impedancia mínima: 3.4Ω
Potencia: 80wrms / 140w. programa
Sensibilidad: 89dB
Respuesta en frecuencia: 20~1600Hz

Campana de aluminio
Cono de Kevlar polimerizado con ala de goma
VC Ø40mm - 4capas - former de aluminio
Xmax: 6.5mm
Entrehierro: 8mm
Imán diámetro: 115x20mm
Perno ventilado y extendido

Fabricación y Reparación de Parlantes
Solo disponible en kevlar negro

FR 21,32Hz
Qm 4.484
Qes 0.459
Qts 0.416
Vas 130 ltrs.
Mms 72g
BL 8.45 Tm
R 0.27%
SD 225cm3
Respuesta óptima Fo~400Hz

Se recomienda cortar en frecuencia igual o inferior a 400Hz
40 Hz_ 6.6Ω / 50 Hz_5.4Ω / 60 Hz_5.0Ω / 80 Hz_ 4.7Ω / 100 Hz_4.9Ω / 120 Hz_5.3Ω
160 Hz_6.1Ω / 200 Hz_ 7.0Ω / 250 Hz_ 8.0Ω / 300 Hz_ 8.9Ω / 400 Hz_ 10.9Ω
500 Hz_ 12.7Ω / 600 Hz_14.0Ω


----------



## sergio rossi

Mira estuve controlando por si me habia equivocado con la carga de los parametros pero no encuentro error cuando lo cargo en el winisd este me tira para hacer una caja super boom box, yo te subo un archivo de como me da con el modelo chevishev y de como lo tira lo modifique como para que quede algo mas razonable, fijate y espero estar equivocado. un abrazo.

alejandro los parametros que te paso gabriel son distintos a los que tiene cargados en la pagina de gb,  menos mal, porque no me daba nada lindo. ahora carga los datos que vos me pasaste y verifico.

bueno alejandro, era asi nomas, los datos de la pagina no coinciden con los de los que te vendio estos son una locura, te subo asi como lo tira el winisd la curva plana plana. bueno de algo sirve controlar porque si te guias por los datos de la pagina no los compras ni loco. bueno un nuevo abrazo y disculpa la molestia.


----------



## Alejoturismo

Todo bien, sucede que una de las principales diferencias en parámetros esta la presencia de  Le 1.897, que genera que la curva de frecuencia caiga mientras mas hz reproduce y mientras más alto es el número de este parámetro. Es más no recuerdo si WinISD o BassBox cuando vas a los parámetros completos te da una formula para calcularlo a esta parámetro que es la inductancia de la bobina.


----------



## Henrick2009

Comparto el comentario de nimer, estoy en dudas que tipo de acustica tienen los peavey sp4, si alguien me puede enviar unas fotos del interior de la caja y si me las recomiendan. Si tienen los planos se los agradecere. 

Saludos.

Muy bien trabajo, es justo lo que quiero hacer pero unos medios peavey sp4 si me pueden ayudar que tipo de acustica llevan y si me los recomiendan o si tienen los planos o fotos del interior de la caja se los agradecere.

Saludos.


----------



## tito

buenas noches amigos foreros ya me hice las cajas sl 36 de las cerwin vega, y créanme que quedaron muy bien ya subí las fotos, ahora me quiero armar unas bandpass, pero no se cuales son los planos originales, tengo unos que dicen megaton em 15, y no se si serán esos, si alguien tiene algunas fotos de construcción de estos bafles, o cajones como le decimos aquí en Venezuela, les agradecería su ayuda gracias,

aquí una foto


----------



## Alejoturismo

Hola amigos foreros, comparto con ustedes el avance sobre mis bafles, en este caso es el cepillado del panel delantero, la inclusión del tubo de sintonía y la colocación de chapa de madera. En otra carpeta zip coloco el comienzo del bafle del canal central, el cual me esta costando mucho trabajo y tiempo  , pero que le vamos a hacer, sarna con gusto no pica.  Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Alejo, excelente trabajo. Muy bueno !!!

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## lemall

tito, con que madera estas construyendo el bafle? o esta enchapado? 

alejo, muy bueno el trabajo que estas realizando,  con que rebajaste el frente de la madera? ya tenes los parlantes para esa caja acustica?
excelente como va quedando


----------



## Alejoturismo

lemall, buenas noches, te comento que rebajé el frente con el cepillo eléctrico, cada pasada con el máximo de calado rebaja 2 mm, realicé varias pasadas con una distancia de 5mm entre cada una alejándome hacia los bordes, así cada vez quedaba más rebajado, y luego a lija amiga el detalle final. 
Con respecto a los parlantes ya los tengo, son de GB-Audio y el modelo de tweeter es un Vifa XT25SC90-04, en el tema Parlantes jahro de fabricación nacional vas a encontrar fotos y datos. Gracias por el comentarios.

Juan José, gracias nuevamente por el comentario, seguiré compartiendo el paso a paso.


----------



## Electronec

Sensacional Alejoturismo, 

estas realizando una obra maestra en carpinteria......muy bien.......pero que muy bien!!

Esperamos los pasos finales igualmente los de Tito.

Saludos.


----------



## tito

hola lemall mira no esa caja no es mía, por eso digo que si alguien tiene fotos de la construcción de esta caja por favor la publiquen para verla porque es muy poca la información que tengo esa es una referencia para que la vean


----------



## Alejoturismo

Amigos foreros  comparto con ustedes el final de los primeros 3 bafles en lo que a carpintería y tapicería se refiere, me faltan solamente detalles y el divisor de frecuencia, a modo de anécdota les comento que nunca tuve en cuenta el peso final de cada bafle, los pequeños están un poco por encima de los 15 kg c/u y el central esta en más de 55 kg, en base a esto se me presento la necesidad de fabricar una base para los bafles frontales y el central por el tema del peso. 
Dentro de poco tiempo (espero), compartiré el final del bafle central que lo llevo al 80% y que este caso use como mesa para las fotos  . Espero les guste, y como siempre en lo que les pueda ayudar cuenten conmigo. Éxitos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No puedo decirte nada....
Estoy completamente tildado   

QUE OBRA DE ARTE!!!!!!
MAESTRO!!!!!


----------



## ehbressan

Felicitaciones alejoturismo, te quedaron preciosos.
Muy buen trabajo.  

El frente, en que lo revestiste ? esta tapizado, no?
Que los disfrutes !!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Son unos hermosos recintos acústicos Alejoturismo.
Enhorabuena. Que buen trabajo has hecho.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

chulos, que puedo decir?!!


----------



## Juan Jose

La verdad que son muy buenas cajas.

Sinceramente te felicito y que los disfrutes.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Pablo16

Qué buen trabajo. Eso requiere tiempo y paciencia jaja, sobretodo tapizar con el material tipo vinil.

Lo más importante lo dijo Juan Jose: disfrutalos.

Yo tengo en mente algunos proyectos de bafles, pero no se si les ha pasado que han visto tantos modelos, diseños, marcas, bocinas... o simplemente tienen muchas ideas a la hora de diseñar los propios, que se les hace dificil decidir algo jajaja. 

También necesito una nueva sierra caladora, tengo una Black & Decker y de tanto uso se deshizo el engrane del rotor que mueve el engrane de la sierra, fui con el que repara herramientas y dice que no hay refacciones  Pero bueno creo que es un precio a pagar por seguir armando cajitas.

Saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia alejoturismo, sin mas , felicitaciones y a disfrutarlos.


----------



## NEO101

¡¡¡ Me saco el sombrero !!!
EXCELENTES, me impresiona la prolijidad que lograste, encima con unos diseños nada fáciles!



Alejoturismo dijo:


> y el central esta en más de 55 kg


Apa !!!   debe complicarse para llevarla de un lugar a otro !

¡Saludos!


----------



## dandany

Les dejo un videito de la ARLS con un eminence alpha15A con 20w.. la vibracion de la camara da una nocion de lo fuerte que es el golpe...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivVo-auHsTo


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Amigos foreros  comparto con ustedes el final de los primeros 3 bafles
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35388


¡Que bonitos! Felicitaciones 



> los pequeños están un poco por encima de los 15 kg c/u y el central esta en más de 55 kg, en base a esto se me presento la necesidad de fabricar una base para los bafles frontales y el central por el tema del peso.


¿Y por qué tan pesado ah?


----------



## dandany

Deben ser pesados por el tema de segun lo que vi es madera muy gruesa parece serr mdf o pino mas el peso del iman de los parlantes


----------



## Tacatomon

dandany dijo:


> Deben ser pesados por el tema de segun lo que vi es madera muy gruesa parece serr mdf o pino mas el peso del iman de los parlantes



A eso agrégale los refuerzos internos... Pedazo de cajas!!!


----------



## Electronica Twety

peroo si tienen buenos graves y mucho temblor, con semejante peso.. vas a estar seguro que no se van a mover de su lugar


----------



## Helminto G.

muy buenas cajas pero de ser ladron no me las robaba, almenos no en una noche


----------



## Alejoturismo

Gracias a todos por los comentarios, les comento que es la primera vez que me meto en un brete de este tipo, nunca trabaje como carpintero y lo único que hice parecido a esto es un trabajo relacionado con tapicería, este proyecto lo vengo dibujando en el Corel Draw hace 5 años aproximadamente, comencé con unas copias de las B&W 800D pero no conseguí  que 2 woofer que trabajen en un recinto de 100 litros aproximadamente, por lo tanto tuve que modificar muuuuuuchas veces  los dibujos. El peso les comento que es todo un tema, cuesta moverlos, si los arrastro se dañan por su propio peso y si los levanto me quedo sin espalda   , por este tema estoy viendo de fabricarles una base con ruedas ocultas aparte de las puntas de desacoplo que me está fabricando (gratis) un amigo tornero.
ehbressan, si, están tapizados con un tipo de cuerina que se usa en las butacas de los automóviles.
Yoangel Lazaro, dandany esta en lo cierto, pesan debido a que todas las caras de los bafles incluidas las curvas y refuerzos internos están hechos en MDF de una pulgada, los frontales tiene dos placas de una pulgada.
Gracias nuevamente a todos por sus comentarios, me alientan a seguir, ya estoy bastante cansado, llevo mucho tiempo y dinero invertido en esto y parece nunca acabar, llevo más de 3 meses en los cuales todas las noches y fines de semanas coloco una placa más de mdf de 3 mm y cepillo algo más.  Como siempre digo pregunten lo que deseen, que si esta a mi alcance los voy a ayudar, les dejo un link de unos de tantos proyectos que hay posteados que me sirvió como referencia, obviamente salvando las distancias de presupuesto y material disponible de este lado del mundo “Córdoba – Argentina”.  Seguiré compartiendo fotografías poco a poco. Abrazos. 

http://www.forodvd.com/tema/9089-Proyecto-Sonus-Pazo-Cajas-HUM?


----------



## ehbressan

Que buena que queda la terminacion con la cuerina.
Bueno, espero que las palabras de todos los que te hemos felicitado, te sirvan para darle un empujoncito al proyecto y asi poder terminarlo.
Realmente vale la pena, y mucho...
Felicitaciones nuevamente !!!!


----------



## dandany

Me encantan las cajas esas..me las imagino alado de un lcd de 42 mirando el mundial con el sistemita ese jeje


----------



## palotronix

Te estas olvidando que la mejor forma de reproducir sonido es con baja presión sonora. Cuanto mayor es la presión mayor es la distorsión de la onda. 
Por más que un parlante de 8 o 10" puedan reproducir frecuencias de 100hz y causar X db, uno de 18 o 36 van a reproducir la misma frecuencia y el mismo nivel de presion sonora pero con menor distorsión de la onda. Debido al incremento del área móvil que desplaza aire.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Alejoturismo dijo:


> pesan debido a que todas las caras de los bafles incluidas las curvas y refuerzos internos están hechos en MDF de una pulgada, los frontales tiene dos placas de una pulgada.


Ok, yo entiendo que es porque te copiaste el diseño (o algo por el estilo) y te gusta estéticamente, pero... ¿para que tantos refuerzos internos y madera tan gruesa/pesada?. 

Ademas su forma, yo puedo entender que es bonita, atractiva, futurista o cualquier característica cualitativa. Pero ¿esa forma tiene que ver con el Número áureo? 



Alejoturismo dijo:


> comencé con unas copias de las B&W 800D pero no conseguí  que 2 woofer que trabajen en un recinto de 100 litros


No entiendo ¿como es que no consigues que dos woofer's 10" trabajen en 100lt?


Ps: mientras tanto, veo que puedo aprender de acá: http://www.voice70.ch/home/BW/800_Development_Paper.pdf




palotronix dijo:


> ... uno de 18 o *36* van a...


¿Pulgadas?


----------



## palotronix

Iniciado por *palotronix* _

_ 
...  uno de 18 o *36* van a...​ 
¿Pulgadas?


Respuesta:

Sí. Actualmente no sé si hay, pero mi viejo me contó que cuando vino queen tenian parlantes "asi" (y con los brazos hacia una medida de un metro masomenos) entonces supuse que eran 36".

saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Yo también te aliento un poco más:

¡¡Excelentes cajas te hiciste!! Están muy prolijas y muy bonitas a la vista, atractivas. Deben sonar así de bien como se ven... Muy buen trabajo, ¡FELICITACIONES!

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola alejoturismo, la verdad que me quedo sin palabras ante esas hermosuras, mucho laburo y muy bien realizado. Me quedo la duda cuando vi las fotos del center ¿tiene los dos GB de 10"?¿en una misma caja (recintos separados como se aprecia en las fotos) tenes los sub-grabes y medios? y la ultima pregunta ¿con que tenes pensado alimentar estas obras de arte? 
Yo también ando en la construcción de un home theater, nada tan elaborado, en cuanto tenga algo armado lo subiré al foro.

Saludos y mucha suerte con tu proyecto, Martin.


----------



## Alejoturismo

Yoangel Lazaro, el tema de los refuerzos internos y madera tan gruesa/pesada se debe a que mientras más rígido es el bafle mejor cumple su función,  como acedota te cuento que los conecté sin el divisor de frecuencia y los puse a alto volumen, y te aseguro que casi no vibran los bafles.
Con respecto a la forma tiene que ver con el con un principio de refracción de ondas sonoras, cuando las paredes no son paralelas, en este caso curvas, hay menos ondas estacionarias / parásitas que perjudican a la calidad del sonido, tuve en cuenta a la proporción divina o número áureo para hacerlos, pero no a rajatabla. 
Con respecto a los 2 woofer en un bafle de 100 litros, sucede que el bafle original los B&W 800D tiene  dos woofer de 10” trabajando en un recinto de menos de 100 litros bass reflex, logrando una respuesta de frecuencia baja, lo cual es casi imposible con los parlantes que conseguí, sin ir más lejos los bafles que estoy armando tiene dos woofer de 10” y los bafles tiene cerca de 160 litros para estos drivers. Ahí se me presento la primera y no poca contra para hacer los bafles, pero no esta muerto quien pelea, después de estos me pongo en campaña de hacer dos de esos, por el momento ya conseguí quien me tornee los recientos para el medio y el tweeter en madera, y consegui los planos originales de los bafles, varemos, por ahora quiero terminar estos.

Martín, gracias por el comentario, si te comento, el central como los dos principales tiene el tweeter y el medio que tiene los terminados, y a esos le sumo dos woofer de 10" también de GB, en el caso del bafle central, el parlante de medio tiene su recinto separado de los woofer, y a su ves los woofer comparten el resto  del bafle ya que esta intercomunicados por el espacio que no ocupa el bafle del parlantes de medios. Lo configuré así, en contra de lo que habitualmente se hacer (canal central más pequeño que los principales), ya que tanto en películas como en dvd o Blue Ray el canal central maneja frecuencias tan bajas como los demás canales, y esto lo corroboré bajándome un programa llamado Nuendo, use el trial de 30 días, extraje el audio de vs dvd y analizando los resultados como te decía manejan tantas frecuencias bajas como los demás canales, es más, tengo vs dvd`s en DTS de jazz como Calle 54 donde en el canal central esta colocado el bajo o contrabajo.
Con respecto a con que los voy a mover, estoy justamente es eso, acá en Córdoba encontré un Denon 2310 muy barato, unos $1200 (U$D 300) menos a lo que se esta ofreciendo por vs páginas de venta por internet, y es un local que se dedica a audio pro, asi que mañana sin ir mas lejos me voy a llegar a preguntar el tema de garantía, forma de pago, etc y veré que hago, Anteriormente tenía un Pioneer VSX 812, pero lo vendí para juntar plata y así comenzar con esto. 
Nuevamente, para lo que te sirva conta conmigo, pasanos fotos de tus bafles así nos deleitamos un poco con esto que tanto nos gusta. Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ahora si _che_. Digamos que a veces no me dejo llevar tanto por lo que veo sino por las especificaciones de un sistema.   

*Alejoturismo*, te felicito grandemente. Espero termines prontamente este proyecto y puedas disfrutarlo. Aunque me imagino lo disfrutas cada momento que le haz dedicado construyéndolo. Y además se nota que sabes muy bien lo que haces y lo que quieres. 

Sigue adelante


----------



## zeta_bola_1

alejoturismo, sacame una duda por favor, que son estas????



Alejoturismo dijo:


> las puntas de desacoplo


 

saludos


----------



## Alejoturismo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> alejoturismo, sacame una duda por favor, que son estas????
> 
> Hola Zeta Bola, te paso algunas fotos de unos de tantos tipos de puntas, sirven para desacoplar de vibraciones a bafles, amplificadores, etc.


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, Al estilo del primer mundo... Yo uso pedacitos de caucho XD

Buen dato!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

vinil autoaderible o contact


----------



## zeta_bola_1

y con piecitos de esa forma no pasan vibraciones??


----------



## nutler

que buenos parlantes te armaste Yoangel Lazaro


----------



## Tavo

Veía los bafles (cajas acústicas) de Alejoturismo. Y justamente estoy con mucho interés de hacerme unos bafles (no tan perfectos como los de Alejo), algo potente y de buena calidad de sonido... Veía que la opción que más me convence son los parlantes GB Audio, precisamente el modelo W-10K o W-8K para bajos, los agudos hasta ahora no se. Viene la pregunta: Precios.

¿Cuanto cuesta el W-10K?? Es para darme una idea de el dinero que necesitaría...
De antemano gracias por las respuestas..

Saludos!
Tavo.

+Info
Creo que hasta el momento haría dos bafles. De dos vías. Por eso me interesa mucho el dato del precio...


----------



## ehbressan

tavo10 dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta el W-10K?? Es para darme una idea de el dinero que necesitaría....



Hola Tavo, te recomendaria que llames personalmente a Gabriel, te podra asesorar y cotizar sin problemas. Hace 2 semanas estuve con el y al otro dia me envio sus cotizaciones. Flor de persona, muy amable.
Sds.


----------



## Alejoturismo

Amigos, comparto con ustedes la casi finalización del bafle central de mí futuro home theater, casi por que me falta lijar todas las chapas de madera y encolar los bordes para darle más resistencia. Coloco fotos con una caja de CD para que tengan referencia del tamaño del bafle y también unos de los bafles de los canales traseros, ahora comienzo con los dos frontales, tengo para 28 días como mínimo colocando una capa por día de mdf de 3mm para que seque bien, asíque me haré de  paciencia . Saludos a todos.


----------



## Helminto G.

alejoturismo, cuando acabes me invitas a ver una pelicula no?, chulas tus cajitas!!!


----------



## Tavo

Alejoturismo, muy buenas las cajas.

Repito la pregunta, no quiero ser pesado, es que me interesa.
¿Cuanto cuestan los W-10K de GB Audio?
Por favor si me podés pasar ese dato, es para darme una mínima idea..
Voy a llamar a GB Audio cuando tenga las cosas medianamente definidas... No quiero llamar para preguntar solo un precio...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## palotronix

Que buen tema!, justo lo estaba escuchando hacia 5 minutos!.

A que te dedicas?

saludos!


----------



## tinchorojo89

Alejoturismo, la verdad que es espectacular el trabajo que estas haciendo estoy ansioso por ver el conjunto terminado.

tavo10, te comento que por el 20 de abril consulte a gabriel de gb por el precio de los w-10k, hace poco estaban publicados en mercadolibre pero ahora no los encuentro, el precio era de $350 (pesos argentinos) tomalo unicamente como una referencia, por que no se cuanto pudo variar a la fecha, sin duda lo mejor es contactar a gabriel para sacarse todas las dudas.
Aparte si queres armarte unos bafles con el w-8k o w10-k te recomiendo que lo vallas pensando como un 3 vias por que sino van a haber frecuencias que no vas a poder cubrir, a menos que tengas un tweeter que trabaje a 500Hz.

Saludos y mucha suerte con sus proyectos, Martin


----------



## Tavo

Muchas gracias martín por los datos!! Eso esperaba!!

Si, me imaginé esa cifra, nada del otro mundo. No son baratos, pero si muy buenos.
Leí mucho el post "Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional", específicamente _desde acá en adelante_ donde el usuario "sergio rossi" habla y nos da mucha información sobre estos (¡¡Muchas gracias Sergio!!). Ahí hay mucha y buena información para tomar como ejemplo.

Actualmente en la página de GB Audio (http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/) están los siguientes modelos:
MB-6P
MB-8L
B-8K
W-8K
W-10K
W-12L

Por ahora los que más me convencen para reproducir graves son los W-8K o quizá los W-10K, que no hay mucha diferencia de precio entre uno y otro. Los bafles serían de 3 vías.

¿Existe una notable diferencia entre el modelo B-8K y W-8K? ¿En qué cambian?

Saludos a todos.
Tavo.


> Aparte si queres armarte unos bafles con el w-8k o w10-k te recomiendo que lo vallas pensando como un 3 vias por que sino van a haber frecuencias que no vas a poder cubrir, a menos que tengas un tweeter que trabaje a 500Hz.


Si, justamente así lo pienso hacer. Creo que en dos vías me quedarían frecuencias medias un tanto atenuadas.
El Woofer cortarlo en 800Hz, el Medio desde 800Hz hasta 6KHz (no estoy muy seguro de eso) y los agudos desde 6KHz hasta 20KHz.
No tengo mucho conocimiento todavía sobre frecuencias de corte, pero mas o menos me doy cuenta como serían las tres vías (al menos eso creo ).


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Tavo10, gracias por tu comentario, te comento que por las dudas antes de que inicies tus calculos, confirmes los arametros t/s de los mismos porque los que estan en la pagina de gb puede que ya sean los de los modelos anterior. Consultale a Gabriel de gb que no va a tener problemas en enviartelos y asesorarte.  fijate en el post de fotos de bafles echos en casa que hay unos renglones de este tema.  cualquier consulta a tu disposicion. un abrazo.


----------



## Tavo

Bueno Sergio, gracias por comentar.

Sobre parámetros T/S todavía no los domino. La verdad, con vergüenza lo digo, hasta ahora las cajas que hice (3) están hechas "a ojo", solo calculando el litraje (volumen) del recinto acústico...

Gracias por la sugerencia. Por ahora no tengo dinero, pero cuando sea la oportunidad voy a enviarle un mail y llamar a Gabriel Basile con el objetivo de informarme bien sobre los parámetros de los parlantes a adquirir.
Para mi lo más complicado de un sistema de sonido son los bafles (cajas acústicas). Contemplando "sistema de sonido" como un todo: Preamplificador, Amplificador y Bafles.
Creo que tengo suficiente y considerable prolijidad para trabajar la madera, me gusta mucho esto; pero se me complicaa bastante los cálculos de cajas, parámetros T/S, volumen de caja, y todos los aspectos que esto comprende.

Sin duda voy a necesitar tu ayuda.
Por el momento me interesa dedicarme al amplificador. Una vez teniendo el amplificador terminado ahí si me dedico a los bafles.

Saludos a todos, muchas gracias por la atención Sergio.
Tavo.

PD: Disculpen si me voy del tema, se que no es el lugar indicado para comentar esto... Disculpas.


----------



## Electronec

yavo10 dijo:


> Por el momento me interesa dedicarme al amplificador. Una vez teniendo el amplificador terminado ahí si me dedico a los bafles.



Esperamos ansiosos tu proyecto. Suerte...

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Antes que nada quiero felicitar a Alejoturismo por sus magnificas cajas . 
  Aquí pongo a solicitud de mariano22 unos altavoces que primero fueron para un 20w estéreo y luego le sume otros dos módulos mas en puente y un sub  que como lo coloco debajo de la cama me dio igual el color. Como le decía a él, en el otro hilo son cajas muy simples. Los primeros están hechos con DM-19mm rechapado de pino a los que luego les di tinte para que se parecieran al resto de los muebles, quedo pendiente pintar el tubo del resonador y está en tareas pendientes. El sub está hecho con DM-19mm crudo y pintado de negro. La caja del sub no tiene resonador porque para los parámetros del altavoz que le puse, me daba una caja inmensa  132 litros, para que fuese más pequeña tenía que poner dos en isobárico  que me daba 67 litros y preferí  ponerlo hermético que aunque no rinde igual la caja va bien con 30 litros y así está hecha. Las otras cajas en un principio reproducían toda la gama y por eso tiene bastante fondo y resonador. Los altavoces son de la marca Beyma agudos 12w, medios 50w 6 pulgadas y graves 50w 8 pulgadas. El conjunto suena muy bien para el entorno en el que esta, un 2.1 para PC.
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

quercus10,
tus cajas están perfectas, ahí veo mucha dedicación, horas de lija, y muucha prolijidad... Felicitaciones!!

Un consejo: No se donde lo leí (voy a buscar), pero siempre es recomendable situar el "port" o "resonador" lo más abajo posible del bafle... Creo que le da consistencia a los graves y en verdad se nota..
Ahora voy a buscar el artículo y si lo encuentro lo cito.

De nuevo, felicitaciones por tus cajas acústicas!!

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## Quercus

Tienes toda la razón, en todos los altavoces que he hecho siempre ha sido así, pero si te fijas en el espacio que hay en el frente de este altavoz,  la única manera de hacer  lo que tú dices se consigue con solo darle la vuelta y únicamente así, ya que si el altavoz hubiese tenido, 1mm mas de alto y 2mm mas de ancho, no entraba en su sitio
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Jeje... Que bueno que supiste entender..

Claro, las medidas eran demasiado justas para andar jugando... Incluso veo que tuviste que correr o "descentrar" el parlante de 6" para que cupiese el tweeter y el port...

Que gran dedicación!!! Tus cajas están perfectas! Felicitaciones!!

Saludos..
Tavo.


----------



## ehbressan

Felicitaciones quercus !!!
Hermoso trabajo.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola quercus10, hermosos bafles, me enamore se ese tweeter, aca en argentina los tweeter domo unicamente tienen frente de plastico, te queria consultar como calculas la distancia al piso del fondo de tu subwoofer, por que quiero armar un subwoofer en ese formato pero no tengo idea de como calcular eso por que esta fuera de la caja, si me podes dar alguna referencia te lo agradeceria.

Felicitaciones por tus bafles


----------



## Quercus

Gracias por sus comentarios.
*tavo10*, a propósito de lo que comentas, no sé si serán los que mejor respuesta darán pero los subwoofer que a mí más me gustan como suenan son los que tienen el altavoz y el resonador hacia el suelo  que es lo más bajo posible (lo que tú dices) y lo del artículo, si lo encuentras y puedes, siempre es de agradecer información técnica y practica.
*tinchorojo89*, mis cálculos no están basados en ninguna fórmula, que igual la hay, yo solo calculo que   la suma del área de las ventanas que tiene  debajo el  sub, para que salga el sonido, que siempre sea algo mayor como mínimo que el área del altavoz mas el área del resonador  digamos 25-30%. Sabiendo eso  separas para aumentar  hasta donde necesitas, que el aire que mueve el altavoz circule bien. Lo mío es muy rudimentario pero siempre me ha dado buenos resultados, en el foro estoy seguro de que hay más de un miembro que pueda arrojar luz sobre esto de forma más técnica.
  Saludos


----------



## mariano22

hola quercus10! Antes que nada muchisimas gracias por responder a mi pedido. Quede facinado con esos bafles, estan perfectos! Mis felicitaciones!

Apropósito, el port (o tubo de sintonia, como le llamo yo) lo pensaria y lo dejaria asi en blanco. Me parecio que quedaria mas bonito. Pero sino, de que color lo pintarias?

Un saludo y felicitaciones por el trabajo realizado!


----------



## Quercus

Hola mariano22, la verdad  no me he puesto a pensarlo, pero así, a bote pronto solo veo dos soluciones,  o integrarlo en la caja dándole un tono lo más parecido posible o resaltarlo pintándolo de negro, actualmente su color es el del cartón, solo que el flas lo ha distorsionado un poco.
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Un consejo: Ante la duda yo lo pinto de negro con sintético. Nunca queda mal el negro en los detalles...
En mi caso los port los hago con tubos de PVC (se usan pasa cañerías de agua o desagües), son bastante fáciles de cortar y muy resistentes..

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## Electronec

De negro o metalizado, a juego con un de los dos parlantes. (A mi umilde opinión) 

Buen trabajo de ebanisteria, quercus10............

Saludos.


----------



## Alejoturismo

Quercus10, gracias por la felicitación, te las restituyo, muy buena terminación en tus monitores, muy buen grosor de mdf, excelentes componentes, un resultado final realmente hermoso. 
Pregunto de pura curiosidad, ¿en que frecuencia y orden cortaste estos componentes con el divisor de frecuencia?.


----------



## mariano22

en mi opinion, ahora, lo mejor seria pintarlo de color marron tipo madera como para que quede parte de la caja. Osea, en conjuto a los muebles y todo.


----------



## Quercus

Alejoturismo dijo:


> ¿en que frecuencia y orden cortaste estos componentes con el divisor de frecuencia?.


Te refieres al crossovers del amplificador o al de los altavoces


----------



## Alejoturismo

quercus10 dijo:


> Te refieres al crossovers del amplificador o al de los altavoces




A los altavoces, discúlpame, no especifique a que me refería.


----------



## Quercus

Cuando funcionaban con el amplificador en estéreo tenían un filtro beyma de dos vías con corte a 3KHz con 6-12 dB/ octava. Ahora solo tiene un condensador elect. NP de 2,2uF/100v para los agudos

Sobre lo del tubo, después de leer sus sugerencias, va a seguir en tareas pendientes hasta que yo me aclare

En cuanto pueda les voy a subir fotos de los que monte para el salón aunque todavía me faltan los traseros


----------



## rash

muy lindos los altavoces y un buen trabajo...... felicitaciones

saludos


----------



## electrico

este sub tendra algo que ver con el sub de quercus10? este tipo de caja tendra algo que ver con las cajas band pass? segun sony este tipo de caja hace temblar el piso alguien sabe a que se deba esto?


----------



## marcfma

Alguien ha escuchado los parlantes Thonalle, ¿Valen la pena? Tienen algo de suizos o es una estrategia comercial?  Tengo que armarme unos bafles tipo bookself urgente y no se que parlantes elegir.
Siempre miraba en las paginas de ventas los tweeters de domo y me parecian muy buenos "de aspecto" , no se , tengo ganas de probarlos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches marcfma, leete el sig.post 

 Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional, en el mismo hay mucha info de lo que vos pedis, tambien en este otro Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes luego de leerlos si te quedan dudas podes consultar un abrazo.


----------



## marcfma

Gracias Sergio.Como ven soy nuevo en este foro y me cuesta encontrar los temas.


----------



## Quercus

Aquí están los que hice para el salón.  Son  3 altavoces  iguales que utilizo: 2 como frontales y el ultimo de central en un 5.0, pues no hay subwoofer,  los graves los reproducen los frontales, son un diseño de Beyma. La caja lleva  un resonador trasero, 2 altavoces de 5 pulgadas  y 50w para medios-graves y un altavoz de agudos de 15w, el conjunto aguanta 100w RMS, tiene una respuesta de 55 Hz a 20 KHz con un filtro beyma de 2 vías  con corte a 3 KHz, ósea que le faltan graves para mi gusto.  El problema de falta de graves, solo es con la música, cuando vemos  una película en DVD los graves de los efectos, o de la música,  hacen vibrar el salón.
   Me falta montar 2 pequeños con un 5 pulgadas y agudos  para los traseros, para sustituir los que tengo que son normalitos.
   Monte este  subwoofer para un 10 pulgadas y 200w que todavía no he probado, aunque tengo el altavoz, estoy decidiendo que amplificador le pongo y hacerlo funcionar en 5.1, casi seguro: el de ejtagle o el de 300w ESP en configuración para 150w más o menos. Los altavoces pequeños están hechos con DM-16mm chapado en roble y tintado (*grueso recomendado por el plano que no vibra mucho, lo  seguí, porque tenía un trozo que me servía, a mi me gusta darles más grueso para que el armazón no vibre, lo único que tiene que vibrar si queremos calidad es el altavoz, si no, vamos mal*) el subwoofer está hecho  con DM-31mm chapado en roble y tintado,  pesa bastante.  La verdad es que el  subwoofer  lo diseñe para que pareciera más un mueble auxiliar y pasara desapercibido de lo que *en realidad es*. Gracias a esto, hasta a mi mujer le ha gustado, y  ya le ha buscado utilidad con el teléfono y algunas fotos, cuando empiece a SONAR… *será otra historia.*
  Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pero que bonitos te han quedado esos baffles!!!! Me encanta la terminación y el color que les has dado...
Felicitaciones!!!!


----------



## Electronec

Preciosos quercus10..... como siempre.



> Gracias a esto, hasta a mi mujer le ha gustado, y ya le ha buscado utilidad con el teléfono y algunas fotos, cuando empiece a SONAR… *será otra historia.*



Muy bueno 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Pero qué bonitas cajas que te mandaste, Quercus...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4FyeH8i34&feature=related
"Una tormenta de facha" (Magister dixit)


----------



## angel36

tormenta de facha...buenisimo.....
y en verdad muy bien logrado el bafle en verdad muy bonito


----------



## Quercus

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios,
Saludos


----------



## noctu2400

que bien quedo ese cerwin del amigo dj underground,  me animo para fabricar uno igual
solo una pregunta que opinan del horn 1850


----------



## ehbressan

Felicitaciones quercus, muy buen trabajo !!


----------



## samuelson

Pablo16 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hace unos meses subi las fotos de 2 cajas de 209 L para 18" sin terminar. Fabricadas en Mdf 15 mm aunque reforzada en todas sus caras para evitar sorpresas.
> 
> Pues todavía no las termino precisamente... ja ja pero ya tienen montada la bocina, son marca Fussion, muy baratas por acá (algo así como 95-100 dolares cada una) pero por el momento no daba el presupuesto para más. Suenan mejor de lo que esperaba, están rellenadas con lana de vidrio o parecido, la consegui en un negocio de cajas acusticas. En meses serán reemplazadas por Eminence.
> 
> las bocinas están fijadas al bafle con tuercas para madera (tambien les dicen T-nuts) y asi se evita que el peso de la bocina desprenda los tornillos, eso me pasó con 15", estaba dormido y azotó la bocina a media noche
> 
> El amplificador es un MX8000 de 600w Rms @ 8 ohms, 800w 2ohms. A menos de 1/2 de su capacidad estan vibrando puertas y ventanas.
> 
> Las cajas tenia que llevarmelas urgente a una fiesta y nadamas les eche una mano de aerosol je je, en este momento ya estan tapizadas, con agarraderas y esquinas de protección.
> 
> Que me recomiendan para filtros? habia pensado en un X-over pasabajos publicado por Luciperro en documentacion y esquemas, o el Divisor de frecuencias 3 vias, publicado en esa misma sección.
> 
> En el caso de construir el primero , la opcion para medios y agudos serían divisores pasivos. El amplificador para medios no va a subir de 200w a 300w rms por canal.
> 
> Bueno, ahi estan las fotos, prometo subir las finales en el transcurso de 2 semanas.
> 
> Saludos.


viejito sera que 
Puedes montar los Planos de los bajos grasias te agradeceria ah y te quedaron del  Pelo te felicito


----------



## Guzman17m

bueno aquí un pequeño aporte de este baffle de la marca selenium
Ver el archivo adjunto CB1510-A1.pdf

alguien acá tendrá el diseño completo de este bajo?
Ver el archivo adjunto Empilhamento.pdf


----------



## adrieljc19

Bueno aca subo los mios despues que alguien los corrija porque la verdad es que nose como hacer para mostrar las fotos. Para ser los primeros estan muy buenos la verdad y el acabado que tienen a mi parecer es muy lindo.

http://img339.imageshack.us/i/29072010230.jpg/http://img535.imageshack.us/i/29072010231.jpg/http://img820.imageshack.us/i/29072010232.jpg/


----------



## Electronec

adrieljc19 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno aca subo los mios despues que alguien los corrija porque la verdad es que nose como hacer para mostrar las fotos. Para ser los primeros estan muy buenos la verdad y el acabado que tienen a mi parecer es muy lindo.



Si señor tu lo has dicho. 
Te están quedando muy lindos, esperamos el final.

Para subir las fotos lo haces en → Ir avanzado → Gestionar archivos adjuntos → Y eliges formato de archivo.....JPG,....PDF,....Etc...

Saludos .


----------



## ialvega

hola amigo dj undergroun muy bien por lo de el bajo una pregunta sera posible que usted pueda compartir conmigo esos planos gracias de antemano, otra cosa esos cervin vega son iguales al modelo TS-42 de cervin vega ?. le agradesco su sabia respuesta gracias atte Ivan Cartagena - Colombia


----------



## edwindj

parece vinilo pero al final es un acabado


----------



## eduglo

Hola quería mostrar lo que estoy terminando luego completo las fotos finales, unos monitores para la compu...
2 vías corte 2500Hz 18/12db Reflex port trasero...más adelante completo.


----------



## angel36

bueno esta vez les traigo un ampli de guitarra que estoy terminado para un amigo....
El pre es de tupolev y el ampli de mariano...
les dejo el vinculo.. el album  por ahora del montaje del parlante y el armado de la caja..les prometo para mas adelante el montaje definitivo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=167


----------



## Electronec

angel36 dijo:
			
		

> bueno esta vez les traigo un ampli de guitarra que estoy terminado para un amigo....
> El pre es de tupolev y el ampli de mariano...
> les dejo el vinculo.. el album  por ahora del montaje del parlante y el  armado de la caja..les prometo para mas adelante el montaje definitivo



Te está quedando de lujo compañero,.........muy pero que muy bien. Haber si nos muestras rápido el final.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

si estamos con el dueño del ampli que no sabemos que final darle a frente del ampli....si en chapa con serigrafia...o en aluninio anodizado negro con una perilllas bien  al estilo retro.....gustos son gustos....

Me olvide de agradecer a Ezavalla por la sugerencia del parlante.......realmente conformo a varios con el sonido....


----------



## harched

para que es yimbolow que le colocan dentro de las cajas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angel36 dijo:


> Me olvide de agradecer a Ezavalla por la sugerencia del parlante.......*realmente conformo a varios con el sonido*....


Viste? Te dije que era un caño!
Eso de poner parlantes de cuarta para violas eléctricas...*NO VÁ*, es preferible gastar un poco más (como tres veces más ), pero los resultados son los que le gustan a los músicos.


----------



## angel36

ezavalla dijo:


> Viste? Te dije que era un caño!
> Eso de poner parlantes de cuarta para violas eléctricas...*NO VÁ*, es preferible gastar un poco más (como tres veces más ), pero los resultados son los que le gustan a los músicos.



Totalmente!!! vale la pena cada peso gastado en un buen parlante.......sin lugar a dudas.....


----------



## eduglo

eduglo dijo:


> Hola quería mostrar lo que estoy terminando luego completo las fotos finales, unos monitores para la compu...
> 2 vías corte 2500Hz 18/12db Reflex port trasero...más adelante completo.Ver el archivo adjunto 38519
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 38520



Aquí van las fotos una vez terminados mis bafles..y suenan bien...!


----------



## angel36

que buen laburo......se notan las hs de trabajo en el proyecto......a disfrutarlos!!!!


----------



## rash

WOW que lindo...... que pasada¡¡¡¡ te han quedado geniales..... enhorabuena

saludos


----------



## juanfilas

muy lindos eduglo, las maderas las chapaste o pintaste?


----------



## Electronec

Muy buren trabajo,.......enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## eduglo

Gracias a todos! Las cajas están enchapadas en cedro y lustradas con un poco de color oscuro. El frente revestido con "cuero ecológico"...bah... cuerina, pero de la buena. Tiene corte a 2500hz 18/12db y está internamente con 5 refuerzos en madera y...sí me ha llevado un par de semanas robándole horas luego de mis ocupaciones, pero estoy muy conforme y he gastado poco dinero, eso sí haciéndo todo.


----------



## Pablo16

Muy buen trabajo eduglo, tengo ganas de construir unos monitores de ese tipo.

Aprovecho para por fin mostrar unas fotos de como quedaron terminados los bajos de 18", ya tienen casi un año de uso continuo, entonces ya se ven medio sucios y despintados, les hace falta un poco de mantenimiento, pero bueno, asi se ven.

También les muestro las eminence 12", ya con los tubos de las salidas de aire. Lo de abajo son unas tweeteras baratas que para lo unico que nos sirven es para tener los medios a mayor altura jajaja. Bueno las conectamos una vez que se nos quemo el driver eminence de 1".

Ninguna de las bocinas tiene el cubrepolvo original, ya sabrán como es la gente de destructiva y terminaron todos sumidos. A los 18" les compramos unos de plastico que son mas resistentes y las Eminence tienen unos que parecen como combinacion de tela y cartón, tambien mas duros que los originales.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Muy buenas tus cajas, Pablo. Andas un poco desaparecido de estos temas.



Pablo16 dijo:


> Bueno las conectamos una vez que se nos quemo el driver eminence de 1".


¿Que experiencias puedes comentar de sobre esos Driver's Eminence? Infiero que hablas del ASD1001. Estoy por comprarme unos, y estoy buscando modelos que se ajusten a mi bolsillo, como dicen.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Yoangel, he estado desaparecido porque ultimamente no he tenido muchos nuevos proyectos. Apenas estan surgiendo nuevas ideas jaja.

En cuanto a los drivers eminence, yo tengo los PSD2002, y te digo que si lo que quieres es calidad a precio no tan alto, son de lo mejor que te vas a encontrar. 

Yo sufrí con las quemadas porque un tiempo los estuve usando con un crossover de esos que ya venden hechos y por estar mal calculada la frecuencia se quemó despues de varias fiestas, de varias te estoy hablando mas de 20, así que aguanto jajaa. Los respuestos del diafragma los venden aquí por todos lados y se arreglan en media hora.

Si tienes dinero para comprar unos eminence, te lo recomiendo, solamente cuida lo de las frecuencias y la potencia que les vas a administrar. Los medios de 12"...jaja esos son de batalla.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Para eduglo:
Que bonitas cajas. Las próximas que monte quizá sea algo parecido a ese estilo, negro  o nogal en el frontal  y cerezo o roble en el resto
para Pablo16:
Tremendos esos altavoces, deven ser para fiestas


----------



## Tacatomon

Pablo16 dijo:


> Ninguna de las bocinas tiene el cubrepolvo original, ya sabrán como es la gente de destructiva y terminaron todos sumidos. A los 18" les compramos unos de plastico que son mas resistentes y las Eminence tienen unos que parecen como combinacion de tela y cartón, tambien mas duros que los originales.
> 
> Saludos.



Vaya, que buen equipo te has echo Pablo, hace tiempo que no sabíamos mucho de ti!. Respecto a los cubrepolvos, solo me ha pasado una vez, pero si es para tenerlo en cuenta. Una maya protectora iría bien. Es bueno que se luzca el equipo, pero es mejor tenerlo muy bien cuidado. Hay una tela especial que es cuadriculada, tendrá unos 5mm en cada lado de los cuadraditos. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Pablo16

Tienes razon Tacatomon, es mejor proteger las bocinas con alguna rejilla, compre unas de esas que ya venden redondas, pero no me gusta como se ven y esque en el diseño no consideré ningun tipo de rejilla jajaja.

 Prefiero por ahora que luzcan las bocinas asi como estan. Hace mucho que no hemos tenido problemas de que las maltraten, aparte ya estamos más al pendiente de ellas.

Una disculpa, ya estaré mas activo por acá

Saludos.


----------



## dandany

Yo compre para los bajos de 15'' las arls una malla de acero jaja el tema de preocupacion fue que los tipos de la fiesta creen que las cajas son sillas o mas minas que el 90% les gusta estar tomando alado de los parlantes tenes uqe tener 1000 ojos para que no te tiren nada por eso hice una combinacion de tela metalica esa que ponen para que no entren los mosquitos por atras para evitar el ingreso de liquidos y  la reja con rombitos para evitar las patadas pintada con 3 capas de protec sale 20$ asi que no mesquinen eso es la vida de sus cajas.. saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Eso es muy común... Parece que los recintos acústicos dicen "Reposaderos Gratis" "Descansa-brazos de 10 a 12". Lo único que se me ocurre es poner algún tipo de valla metálica o improvisada, como la cinta que usan los policía en la escena del crimen. Me da un poco de pavor que se pongan a bailar como locos cerca de los altavoces...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

vieron esos pinchos que se colocan en las rejas de los frentes de las casas????

de esos mismos le pondria a mis cajas, no solamente "Reposaderos Gratis" "Descansa-brazos de 10 a 12"
tambien los usan de mesita, sisi mesita, nada de apoyar y sacar, me los usaban para comer grrrrr


----------



## josuet1

hola a todos tengo una duda de un folded horn que quiero hacer pero no se si sonara bien para un bajo que maneja los 35hz-250, 100 db, para aluien que los a usado diganme cuales son los pro y contras de la caja o una qcaja horn que me recomienden es para fiestas al aire libre y dentro de un local. por favor que no sea la cv ab-36, este es el plano. espero sus comentarios....


----------



## angel36

según el plano la caja maneja esos parámetros ( 85hz-250hz-102db) de ahí en mas abría que ver si es tan así...

Pero no se... en verdad quiero armar una parecida también....

lo que si se es que justo en este tema...si comentamos mas nos vamos del hilo.....

seria mejor que no lleven a un lugar mejor...=)...el cual no encontré...


----------



## josuet1

bueno si suena bien en ese horn, entonces la voy a hacer, la pruevo y si me gusta me hago 3 mas, por que yo las necesito para que den presion en bajos ya que lo que mas sonamos es electro house (changa) como la llamamos por aqui. las boy a hacer junto con 2 medios dobles tipo bala y monoto las fotos...


----------



## efracho16

hola alguien sabe cual es la formula para el acabado de bafles para no usar el moquete tradicional sino ese terminado que parece asfanto o bera?


----------



## angel36

efracho16....

si usas el buscador de la pagina ay un tema especifico sobre tu pregunta...

Saludos!


----------



## david2009

admiren mi parlante zapallo mas conocido como el boliche de las cucarachas 


el video es este


----------



## juanfilas

Na! Buenisimo jaja, es el sonido Hi Fi de Gandalf! jaja saludos


----------



## Electronec

Gabinete ecológico.....muy bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## eduglo

ezavalla dijo:


> A ver...
> 1- Los piezo los tenes que conectar en *SERIE*.
> 2- Para la resistencia en serie con los piezos no hay mucho problema. Puede ser cualquier valor entre 8 y 33 ohms y de 10 watts...por lo menos, dependendiendo de cuenta potencia le vayas a aplicar. Yo elegiría un valor de alrededor de 22 a 27 ohms. Tene en cuenta que esa resistencia tiene dos funciones:
> a) Proteger al amplificador frente al comportamiento capacitivo de los piezos.
> b) Formar, junto con el capacitor interno del piezo, un filtro pasabajos que atenúa los chillidos de los piezos en alta frecuencia. A este filtro no hay una forma muy simple de calcularlo por que no sabemos el valor de capacidad del piezo, pero con 22 ohms o mas debería andar bien. En realidad hay que medir los piezos para saber....
> c) Una vez armados, tenes que probar para ver si hay que cortarlos con un filtro pasa altos, pero este corte es de alrededor de los 5kHz. Si tus woffers dan hasta 2kHz, vas a tener que cortarlos mucho antes...dependiendo de cuando comiencen a operar los medios.
> 
> Saludos!


Quisiera dejar una sugerencia con respecto a los piezo.
Yo los desarmé e impregné, con un pilcel de pelo suave, el conito de celulosa que tiene adentro, con laca para metales. Esta es de poca densidad, no como un barniz para madera.
Por detras de la placa piezo ,lo rellené con algodón natural.
Por fuera le rellené los surcos de la bocina con masilla o "plastilina", no masilla epoxi.
(les debo la foto), todo esto conectado como dice ezavalla hace que se pueda soportar su duro sonido, haciéndolos bastante agradables.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

eduglo dijo:


> Quisiera dejar una sugerencia con respecto a los piezo.
> *Yo los desarmé e impregné, con un pilcel de pelo suave, el conito de celulosa que tiene adentro, con laca para metales. Esta es de poca densidad, no como un barniz para madera.
> Por detras de la placa piezo ,lo rellené con algodón natural.
> Por fuera le rellené los surcos de la bocina con masilla o "plastilina", no masilla epoxi.*
> (les debo la foto), todo esto conectado como dice ezavalla hace que se pueda soportar su duro sonido, haciéndolos bastante agradables.


Gracias por tu aporte!
Hace tiempo había leído sobre las modificaciones internas para "suavizar" más el sonido y eran bastante parecidas a lo que vos has hecho...aunque nunca lo hice. Nunca puse la referencia por que temía que alguno hiciera lío con los piezo aplicando estos métodos, pero me alegro que te haya funcionado bien!!!!


----------



## eduglo

ezavalla dijo:


> Gracias por tu aporte!
> Hace tiempo había leído sobre las modificaciones internas para "suavizar" más el sonido y eran bastante parecidas a lo que vos has hecho...aunque nunca lo hice. Nunca puse la referencia por que temía que alguno hiciera lío con los piezo aplicando estos métodos, pero me alegro que te haya funcionado bien!!!!


Ojo, no digo que suenen de la hostia, pero en algunos casos sin demasiadas pretensiones, se dejan oir. De todos modos yo prefiero 1° los de cinta - 2° los domos de seda - 3° los domos de titanio o magnesio....!
Creo que salvo excepciones no hay parlantes tan malos. Hay que saber domarlos con experiencia, tienen sus mañas...!
Claro que este laburito con los piezo hay que hacerlo con cariño para no dañarlo.
También mejoran los domos metálicos con la reforma sugerida por Pablo Crespo En PCP Files.
Un abrazo!!


----------



## Tavo

Hola gente como están...

Acá les traigo unas fotos de lo que prometí (no recuerdo en que thread ). Es un pequeño bafle con un parlante de 8 pulgadas, rango extendido. La finalidad del mismo se pensó para reproducir solo voces, ya que soy vocalista en un grupo (rock, alternativo).
Hoy mismo fue probado, con excelentes resultados. Creo, así a ojo, se banca unos 40-50W, pero digo así a ojo porque no se bien cuanto es (recuerden que las que se reproducen son frecuencias medias, desde los 90Hz aprox hasta unos 7-8KHz), ya que el amplificador que estoy usando no es de lo más confiable, dice "tirar" 120W rms en 4 Ohms, pero eso no es muy creíble que digamos... 
Creo que me estaría faltando un driver para agudos (algún tweeter), por eso mismo dejé ese espacio sobrante más arriba.
Las medidas de la caja son 20 x 30 x 40 (profundidad, ancho, alto). Diseño bien clásico, sin cálculos ni nada ya que no los creí necesarios para esta finalidad.

Ahora *me estaría faltando un preamplificador de phono (micrófono)*, para armar un combo ahí mismo, poniendo el pre hacia adelante, con los potes ahí mismo; algo bien compacto.
*¿Alguien sabe de un diagrama bien simple para esta finalidad?* Me bastaría tener control de *Volumen*, *Graves*, *Medios* y *Agudos*. Nada más. Tengo varios OP amps.

Detalle: El color del bafle no es de lo mas lindo, creo que no fue una buena elección, pero bueno, ya está. El color se denomina "Jade".
El bafle está pintado a mano con aerosol, creo que me sale bien pintar, jeje, ya tengo algo de experiencia en eso... 
La caja está hecha con MDF de 18mm de espesor, y el frente y contra frente con madera MDF de 15mm. Me gusta hacer las cajas bien "robustas".

Sin más, las fotos adjuntas. 

Saludos a todos!
Tavo. 

PS: Jeje, el detalle de la ficha NEUTRIK, que la conseguí acá en mi ciudad, $23, la compré por puro antojo. Pero se que es eterna.


----------



## angel36

bue...y el ampli de viola para cuando?????


----------



## mariano22

muy bueno tavo... che si no te gusta el color y lo queres "mas robusto", forralo de tela como tengo el mio (de 30 watt). lo hice con "paño lency" que sale 19$ el metro cuadrado.
Che donde lo compraste el parlante? yo le tengo ganas a unod e audimax que trajeron, es negro con borde azul de 8 plugadas y 40/50 watt... lo tienen en el stand...

un saludo!"


----------



## Tavo

angel36 dijo:


> bue...y el ampli de viola para cuando?????


En realidad ya lo hice, lo que es la caja acústica con el parlante ya la tengo. Me falta el pre y la etapa de potencia.
Pero creo que se me fueron las ganas de hacérmelo... Creo que nunca va a sonar tan bien como un Frontman.  
Si es que lo hago, haría uno con dos Eminence Legend 10 pulgadas. Los  pondría en paralelo y un ampli que se banque 4 ohms tranquilo. Unos 40-50W rms.
Y el pre hasta el momento sería el de TUPOLEV.
Por el momento estoy más seco que lengua de loro, sin un cobre. Cuando consiga dinero, lo primero que tengo que hacer es pagar cuentas... jeje... Y luego si, de vuelta a planificar.



mariano22 dijo:


> muy bueno tavo... che si no te gusta el color y lo queres "mas robusto", forralo de tela como tengo el mio (de 30 watt). lo hice con "paño lency" que sale 19$ el metro cuadrado.
> Che donde lo compraste el parlante? yo le tengo ganas a unod e audimax que trajeron, es negro con borde azul de 8 plugadas y 40/50 watt... lo tienen en el stand...
> 
> un saludo!"


Gracias por la sugerencia. Pienso que si lo forro de algún material, va a ser o de Moqueta de Polipropileno o simil cuerina negra. Pero creo que ya no da para seguir metiendo plata a eso. Bastante gasté con ese. $225. Contando todo, desde las maderas, materiales, partes de carpintería, pintura, lijas... Todo. Me quedé re secoo! jeje

Saludos. Gracias por comentar.
Recibo cualquier sugerencia sobre el PRE de phono que les comenté. 

Tavo.


----------



## Helminto G.

me gusta el color, no le veo nada de malo, te haras notar!!!


----------



## Cacho

Tavo, lo que buscás es un pre de micrófono, no uno de Phono. Estos últimos tienen un filtro RIAA inverso y no se pueden ni deben usar para amplificar mics, sino cápsulas de tocadiscos 

Date una vuelta por el foro que si no arranca la coyotada arenosa por acá (también).


Saludos

Edit: Lo nombre y apareció


----------



## Tavo

> Tavo, lo que buscás es un pre de micrófono, no uno de Phono. Estos últimos tienen un filtro RIAA inverso y no se pueden ni deben usar para amplificar mics, sino cápsulas de tocadiscos



Ok, ok. Esto no es Offtopic y me corregiste como debía ser.
Me parecía que me la estaba mandando con "pre de phono", pero viste, la ignorancia mata al hombre. Gracias por despejar ese error.

No hago más Off.
Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

tantoo pagaste tavo? yo mas o menos por 250$ me hice mi bafle (alfombrado, rejilla, esquineras y tweeter) con ampli tda2040 y pre con control de tonos tl072.pero claro... es un bafle de 5 1/4 pulgadas y de 30 watt.

tan seco tas como para comprarte 8 esquineritas de bafle(muy copadas) de 2$ cada una? en ness audio

un saludo


----------



## Tavo

Mariano! dijo:
			
		

> tan seco tas como para comprarte 8 esquineritas de bafle(muy copadas) de 2$ cada una? en ness audio


NOOOO!!! 
No es que esté seco! Para nada, va, si, estoy seco, pero no es que no las compre porque no tenga plata, ES QUE NO LAS CONSIGO EN MI CIUDAD!! 
Todo lo que pueda mejorar, lo invierto! Fijate que para comprar una ficha NEUTRIK por puro antojo... ($23 la pagué, un simple plug 6,5mm mono, pero NEUTRIK)  Es verdad, el dinero en mis manos no dura mucho... 
Con gusto me gustaría ponérselas!! Aparte, me interesa más allá de la estética, la protección por los golpes, movimientos...

Tenés la suerte de encontrar casi todo en tu ciudad, componentes, accesorios, gabinetes, parlantes... Acá no consigo casi nada, y lo que consigo, lo pago el doble! :enfadado:
Estoy seguro que en Bahía un parlante Rango Extendido de 8 pulgadas sale 50 pesos o menos. Acá, $85.  Y como no hay otra cosa, hay que comprarlo. :enfadado:

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## mariano22

ta bien... cuando vallas a bahia andate a ness audio que ai tienen las esquineras, y unas bien zarpadas..

y mira... yo tengo pensado comprarme uno de 8" de 50watt a 48$... y con un aspecto hermoso..

un saludo...


----------



## Tavo

Mariano dijo:
			
		

> y mira... yo tengo pensado comprarme uno de 8" de 50watt a 48$... y con un aspecto hermoso..


Si, pero no es lo mismo que tengo yo, o... ¿Es Rango Extendido?
¿Para que lo vas a usar? Si es para música, no lo recomiendo, sería mejor que hagas un tres vías, woofer, medios, y tweeter.

Los Rango Extendido son para sonidos en especial, como ser guitarras, voces, instrumentos...

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

no me suena que sea rango extendido... mepa que no... pero lo usaria para el sub-woofer...


----------



## angel36

Tavo dijo:


> ....Me falta el pre y la etapa de potencia.
> Pero creo que se me fueron las ganas de hacérmelo... Creo que nunca va a sonar tan bien como un* Frontman.*
> 
> Tavo.



No soy ni músico ni electrónico...mas bien me defino como un diyer..o un simple armador....con nociones de electrónica....
Pero ya escuche bastante....con el ampli que hice que si marshall, que si fender, que si suena así o suena asa....

Si queres el comercial compralo...!!!

pero a este con un poco de conocimiento del circuito y jugando con los valores..( cosa que no se)...se le puede sacar un sonido mas que decente!! para lo que es y lo suena! ya asi como esta el pre anda joya....es todo cuestion de gustos, y tiempo para que le saques el sonido que vos queres.....de eso estoy seguro!!!


Saludos!


----------



## wattalex

estos son unos cuantos diseñitos  jejeje espero que les gusten

estas son otras fotos el  acabado  es texturisado y todas las bocinas y drivers son eminence


----------



## Helminto G.

bonitas cajas, se ven de 10


----------



## wattalex

los bafles que se ven mas delgados son  mi line array jejeje 100% caseros jajaja pero pues si  funcionan muy vien  suenan vien y lo mejor es que si  abansa bastante el sonido lo  unico que me falta es ponerles el difusor de onda plana y listo asi como esta generan 139db no  es por presumir pero a 5 cuadras todavia se escucha fuerte y claro por su  puesto ya colgados en la estructura.


----------



## Pablo16

Exelente trabajo Wattalex, puedes decirme como fabricas ese recubrimiento con textura?

Ver el archivo adjunto 40717

Quiero experimentar un poco con ese acabado. 

Saludos.


----------



## wattalex

esta facil ese acabado se  aplica con pistola  para aplicar body la consigues en cualquier tienda de pinturas   y va la lista de  materiales  cabocil,resina,pigmento,dimetil,talco o calcita catalizador aaaaaaaaaaa  y mucho cuidado ala hora de mezclar por que  el dimetil y el catalizador nunca  se deben  juntar primero le echas ala mezcla el catalizador  rebuelbes muy vien y luego  el  dimetil y aplicalo   rrapidito  por que si no se pasa y se pone como  piedra tu  conpresor debe de tener porlo menos 70 libras  para que te quede chido


----------



## Pablo16

Vientos maestro, siempre tuve la duda. Le pregunte a un wey que estaba texturizando unos bafles en el centro y no me quiso decir de que estaba hecho.


----------



## wattalex

el lugar donde lo  apliques debe de estar muy vien ventilado por que al pulverizar el  material   suelta muchos gases toxicos  de preferencia usa mascarilla

jajajaja  a mi  me costo  1500 saber la reseta


----------



## Pablo16

wattalex dijo:


> el lugar donde lo  apliques debe de estar muy vien ventilado por que al pulverizar el  material   suelta muchos gases toxicos  de preferencia usa mascarilla
> 
> jajajaja  a mi  me costo  1500 saber la reseta



Buen dato para no dar el azotón, jajaja gente envidiosa, ni que fueramos a construir bafles  jajajaja


----------



## wattalex

jajajaja el  acabado *QU*e esta mas chido  es el  de electrovoice   o los yorkville es como  platificado estoy a punto  de descubrir la reseta jejejeje proximamente les cuento.

que que que que  ya me va a  agandallar don cacho


----------



## Pablo16

A mi me gusta mucho el acabado con fieltro, pero la bronca es que en exterior y para uso rudo se ensucia y se desgasta más facil. Peor si les tiran la chela encima.

Esperamos la receta.

Les cuento también que mi primo recibio REGALADOS de un amigo suyo 4 bafles Peavey, tipo monitor de piso, dos vías, bocina de 12'', el agudo desconozco aún de que tipo es. Se los regaló porque segun él ya estaban viejos, desgastados y no le servían para nada. Lo unico que me contaron que tienen mal es el fieltro medio despegado o roto, esquinas protectoras maltratadas, polvo y cosas que se pueden reparar facilmente. Estoy esperando a verlos para tomarles algunas fotos y empezar con la restauración.


----------



## wattalex

nunca falta un borracho que va hacer sus necesidades alos bafles por eso mejor vien texturisado y asi te evitas  enojos y broncas oooo tambien cuando llueve es el problema con los de fieltro luego la madera se esponja   yo con ese acabado  ya no preocupo  y pues todos  mis eventos son al aire libre.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pablo16 dijo:


> A mi me gusta mucho el acabado con fieltro, pero la bronca es que en exterior y para uso rudo se ensucia y se desgasta más facil. Peor si les tiran la chela encima.
> 
> Esperamos la receta.
> 
> Les cuento también que mi primo recibio REGALADOS de un amigo suyo 4 bafles Peavey, tipo monitor de piso, dos vías, bocina de 12'', el agudo desconozco aún de que tipo es. Se los regaló porque segun él ya estaban viejos, desgastados y no le servían para nada. Lo unico que me contaron que tienen mal es el fieltro medio despegado o roto, esquinas protectoras maltratadas, polvo y cosas que se pueden reparar facilmente. Estoy esperando a verlos para tomarles algunas fotos y empezar con la restauración.



Unas foticos de la restauración! ¿Que modelo son esos bafles?


----------



## Pablo16

Tacatomon dijo:


> Unas foticos de la restauración! ¿Que modelo son esos bafles?



No he podido verlos en persona, solo me avisaron por telefono pero en cuanto los tenga enfrente les tomo unas fotos e investigo el modelo.

Por la descripcion que me dieron supongo que son estos o similar:








Saludos.


----------



## wattalex

mi monitor amplificado con ecualizador  y pre de micro


----------



## edwindj

wattalex dijo:


> mi monitor amplificado con ecualizador y pre de micro


 
muy buen trabajo wattalex, que bafles espectaculares te felicito.


----------



## maximoss3500

amigo maxpe y maton00 me podrian pasar medida y todo lo relacionado con la caja me gustaria hacerla para my woofer de 5 1/4" se le agrade porfa


----------



## Agucasta

Hola! quiero mostrarles las imágenes de un pequeño pero ambicioso proyectito que terminé (o casi) en estos días.. 

Se trata de una caja de 4 litros hecha en MDF (sellada) con un amplificador TDA2050 simple (diseño de Mariano Nicolau).

En el primer post dice que la condición es contar nuestra experiencia y eso. Bueno, les cuento rapidamente: Quise imitar un Subwoofer de esos sistemas 5.1 de home cinema. La cuestión es que no resultó y terminé haciendo un baffle convencional, con 2 parlantes: uno de rango extendido y otro de agudos (con un cap en serie de 1uf) ambos de 4 pulgadas.

Bueno, sin más, las fotos: La terminación no es "guau" pero por ahora zafa.. Luego lo voy a pintar de gris, o negro.

Anda muuuuy fuerte. (tda 2050, como 15watt rms).

Saludos, Agucasta desde el corazón de Argentina: Córdoba Capital!














Saludos!


----------



## pool27

mfk08, estan  muy buenas las columnas, pag. 15 ¿que medida tiene el tubo de sintonia (longitud)? seria posible que publiques los datos del divisor de frecuencia , para poder fabricarlo .- saludos pool27-


----------



## Agucasta

Es cierto, tiene divisor de frecuencias esa columna? Pasivo o activo?? tiene una pinta bárbara..
Gracias..
Agucasta


----------



## MFK08

Hola si tiene divisor de frecuencia pasivo, en esta maquina desde el trabajo no tengo los datos pero cuando este en mi casa paso los datos, que estan en el foro tambien pero no me acuerdo en que parte jajaj.. el tubo de sintonia es comercial pero luego te digo bien las medidas y pongo el plano que utilice...


----------



## Alejoturismo

Amigos foreros, comparto con ustedes las primeras pruevas de mis bafles, estoy terminando los últimos 3, probando distintas cionfiguraciones el los divisores, en el transcurso del fin de semana paso más fotos con mas detalles. Espero les guste. 
Saludos Alejandro.


----------



## Helminto G.

alejandro, mis mas grandes resperos, admirable tu trabajo una verdadera bellesa


----------



## rash

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Amigos foreros, comparto con ustedes las primeras pruevas de mis bafles, estoy terminando los últimos 3, probando distintas cionfiguraciones el los divisores, en el transcurso del fin de semana paso más fotos con mas detalles. Espero les guste.
> Saludos Alejandro.




WOW 
Grandioso trabajo, una terminación profesional, realmente increible.... 

enhorabuena


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Amigos foreros, comparto con ustedes las primeras pruevas de mis bafles, estoy terminando los últimos 3, probando distintas cionfiguraciones el los divisores, en el transcurso del fin de semana paso más fotos con mas detalles. *Espero les guste*.


Alejoturismo:














PD: Que lástima que no hayas usado divisores activos para esas bellezas...


----------



## Quercus

Que buen trabajo, a disfrutarlo y presumir de el.
Una pregunta, esa forma tan particular del cono central en los graves, es asi o una ilusion optica de la foto.
Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Alejo! terrible caja te mandaste (terrible=buenísima) jaja. Una preguntita: que amplificador usas para eso?
Muy bueno!
Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia alejo, como veniamos viendo en tus post anteriores, exelente trabajo ya terminado, muy buena la terminacion y ni me quiero imaginar como suenan. espero que estes contento y disfrutando de tu gran trabajo. un saludo.


----------



## dandany

gueeeee que hermoso laburo te felicito viejo te quedaron hermosisimas se ve mucho laburo ahi!! quedaron muy profesionales parecen comprados jeje! un abrazo y segui con esa prolijidad!


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Quien encontraría regados por su casa filtros pasivos en el piso? Felicitaciones Alejoturismo, Es un trabajo muy hermoso: Que lo disfrutes!

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Alejo, la verdad que esas cajas te han quedado terribles de buenas che.. !!!  
Una muy buena presentación.

Felicitaciones y disfrútalas.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## ehbressan

Alejo, las cajas te quedaron EXCELENTES !!!  
Y no te voy a dar una sugerencia, pero ahora que no nos lee nadie, si las hubiera hecho yo, le dejaría borneras para cada via afuera, asi si quiero uso filtro pasivo y si quiero las uso en activo......
A disfrutarlas !!!!


----------



## Alejoturismo

Buenas noches a todos, gracias por los comentarios.
*ezavalla* por un tema de necesidad de poner en funcionamiento los bafles opte por divisores pasivos, lo que no quita que voy a empezar a investigar en lo que me recomendaste (divisor activo).
*quercus10* lo que ves en los conos es un efecto que hace el kevlar con la luz, al ser una tela y tener trama, refleja la luz de esta forma. 
*sergio rossi* gracias por la ayuda en todo nuevamente, si bien hace tiempo elegí a GB-Audio, con tu investigación sobre los parlantes confirmaste que tuve una suerte increíble al cruzarme con Gabriel. Y tus aportes en general como de otros tantos foreros me ayudaron a aprender y comprender muchísimas cosas que desconocía por completo. 
*Juan Jose* gracias por el comentario y te agradezco los aporte que realizaste en el tema de Divisor de frecuencia, me fueron muy pero muy útiles. 
*ehbressan* por lo que le comentaba a ezavalla ya lo pensé al tema de las borneras individuales, estoy esperando el presupuesto de tres casa que se dedican a fabricar plaquetas conmemorativas y trofeos en general, a los cuales le pedí que me coticen las placas donde tengo pensado colocar las borneras para cada vía, sucede que que los solicite el presupuesto en placas de bronce o aclínico y aun no me respondieron, pero está pensado que cada vía tenga su bornera y cada placa con el grabado que le corresponde.
Como les escribí antes en el trascurso del finde les paso más fotos y comparto algunas experiencias ganas con este proyecto así no reniegan como yo con algunos detalles.
Perdón si no mensiono a los demás foreros que habitualmente aportan sus conocimientos, pero son tantos que se me escapan a la memoria.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alejoturismo dijo:


> *ezavalla* por un tema de necesidad de poner en funcionamiento los bafles opte por divisores pasivos, lo que no quita que voy a empezar a investigar en lo que me recomendaste (divisor activo).


No hay problema! Entiendo perfectamente que querés ver funcionar *esas obras de arte*!!!


Alejoturismo dijo:


> *ehbressan* por lo que le comentaba a ezavalla ya lo pensé al tema de las borneras individuales, _*estoy esperando el presupuesto de tres casa que se dedican a fabricar plaquetas conmemorativas y trofeos en general, a los cuales le pedí que me coticen las placas donde tengo pensado colocar las borneras para cada vía, sucede que que los solicite el presupuesto en placas de bronce o aclínico*_ y aun no me respondieron, pero está pensado _*que cada vía tenga su bornera y cada placa con el grabado que le corresponde*_.


Ahhhhh....bueno!!!!!!!!! No es para menos...QUE PROFESOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## juanfilas

ale te han quedado excelentes!!! si tengo tiempo hoy posteo las mediciones de los parlantes de 6.5´´ de GB audio de kevlar que prometi, y ademas unos tweeters que me llegaron, entre ellos el vifa xt25 que es bastante similar al que le pusiste vos, tal vez puedas sacar conclusiones y ayuda para mejorar los filtros.

saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Muy bueno Alejo, de esa manera, las borneras quedaran a la altura de semejante obra de arte.
Dale para adelante !!


----------



## Juan Jose

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> *Juan Jose* gracias por el comentario y te agradezco los aporte que realizaste en el tema de Divisor de frecuencia, me fueron muy pero muy útiles.
> *...............................................*
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
Nopor favor, no es necesario agradecer che. Esos bafles que armasteson una belleza de verdad y si algo que subis al foro (sea comentario, teoria, proatica, sugerencia o aporte muy importante, todosuma) esutilizado por otros para dasarrollar sus proyectos. YO MAS CONTENTO TADAVIA.

Un gran abrazo y cuando puedas subete un videito asi los escuchamos.

suerte

Juan José.


----------



## kacharero

..Buen trababjo alejo..super chulas.buen acado..en fin ..
 Otro pequeño aporte-Idea para quien quiera iniciarse..estos son bafles para bajos..12",altavoz Beyma 12BR70,madera DM 19mm,la division interior se usa como refuerzo y con forma asimetrica(romper la onda que se crea)lo mejor seria evitar paralelismo...pero sera en el proximo preyecto..

Acabados!!,,y espero os guste,


----------



## Alejoturismo

Hola amigos, acá les paso algunas fotos de laburo de hoy sábado, comparto las fotos de las puntas de desacoplo que muy amablemente me hiso mu primo político, me las hiso GRATIS!!!  .
Como les comentaba antes, debido al poco espacio no me quedo otra que hacer una mesa casera para el TV, así poder colocar el bafle central debajo de la misma.
Va tomando forma la bronca me dijo un amigo jajaja, y tiene razón  .
agucasta89, los estoy amplificando con un Receptor AV Denon 2310, que anda de mil maravillas, nunca termino de encontrarle aplicaciones, sin ir más lejos hoy me enteré investigando el menú, que puedo ecualizar manualmente en 9 frecuencias  a cada canal amplificado, o que lo haga de manera automática por medio del micrófono así atenúa las frecuencias que están fuera de lo lineal, unos animales estos ponjas a la hora de hacer estos aparatos.
sergio rossi,  tal cual como vos comentaste por tus bafles, los parlantes de 10” suenan muy bien, casi como un subwoofer, tiene una pegada en los bajos muy buena, realmente para felicitar a Gabriel.
Sigo compartiendo las experiencias con ustedes, buen domingo para todos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que grandiosa terminación y vista de este central! Definitivamente es uno de gran talla!

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia alejo, gracias por tu comentario reciproco respecto a los gb 10'', te hago una consulta mas a ver si te pasa lo mismo yo personalmente siento que a responden mejor a bajo volumen (estoy hablando de volumen normal para escuchar en un living casero) o sea el audible normal. cuando le doy rosca hay un punto en el cual siento cierta saturacion, estuve viendo en el winisd la excursion del cono respecto a la potencia aplicada  a bajas frecuencias la excursion se va de la max. a unos 45w. si bien no me molesta porque esto exede del volumen normal de escucha (menos de la mitad de este rango). bueno espero tu comentario. Pero vale aclarar que los graves son como de un sub. es impactante lo profundo secos y claros que se escuchan. Los vengo probando con todo tipo de musica y estoy cada dia descubriendo facetas nuevas de sonidos en los distintos cd. Nuevamente felicitaciones por tu labor y a disfrutarlos. un saludo.


----------



## dandany

Hola que tal che, saben que se me dio las  ganas de comprar 2 bajos digamos quisiera saber si andan bien y sin comparar a los 2 ya qe es obvio que uno es mejor que el otro jaja... el primero es el driver generico Xpro PA18E que se encuentra en internet de 400w y 97db nunca lo escuche todavia..es barato unos 326$ y podria comprar 2 de ellos..y la otra opcion seria el peavey de 18' esta un poco caro pero tiene mejores valores 99,8db de sencibilidad.. y 600w aclaro que los woofers son para uso de dj movil jaja..nada raro el cual se pondra en una caja horn...(mbh118 o MT1) el tema es que nose que tal suenan o si tiene algun defecto grave los xpro de 18 o no rinden los 97db que dicen.. yo tengo dos xpro de 15 en unas cajas especiales y son fierros..nunca se quemaron y eso que les di 150w y les tenia que dar 100w nomas nunca me dieron problemas pero nose que tal que se comporte el de 18..

un abrazo!


----------



## Agucasta

dandany, Qué diferencia de precio hay entre el Xpro y el peavey? Si no es mucha, yo te recomiento el peavey. Lo que es subwoofer, peavey "es la leche" (como dicen en España). Te lo digo porque el chico con el que trabajo (bah, él trabaja, yo miro y toqueteo nomás) tiene 2 cajas de graves con los 18" peavey de 600w, y 4 cajas con 15" 400" y con eso le hicimos sonido a un club de fiestas bastante grande. El sonido es genial ya que peavey siempre se inclinó a los woofer pesados..

Es mi opinion, obvio.
Saludos. Agucasta (no sé si se nota que soy fanático de la marca jeje)


----------



## Cacho

Dandany, mirá si conseguís los Selenium de 18". Es muy probable que cuesten menos que los Peavey, lo que no tengo a mano es el datasheet de esos para fijarme la sensibilidad.

Aclaración importante: Si los XPro tienen 97dB@1W/1m y los Peavey tienen (permitime redondear) 100dB@1W/1m, entonces para que los XPro suenen igual de fuerte que los Peavey van a necesitar el doble de potencia. 
En un ejemplo: Al Peavey le ponés 100W y suena a determinado volumen. Para que el XPro suene al mismo, necesitás ponerle 200W. 
3dB es *MUCHA* diferencia, tenelo presente.

Saludos


----------



## dandany

Muchas gracias cacho voy a tener en cuenta los selenium voy a ver si consigo un modelo acorde a lo que nesesito y te paso los modelos y tratamos de ver cual puede andar..muchas gracias! voy a investigar un poco!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenos días.
Este viene a ser el primer bafle que armo. Realmente no los arme con un fin especial, simplemente para escuchar musica fuerte cuando vienen amigos a casa entre otras cosas. Todavia el bafle esta en proceso de armado, pero por lo menos aca tengo una previa de lo que son.

http://img151.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=1002221y.jpg

Ahi deje el album con algunas fotos. 


PD: por favor no comparen mis bafles con los de Alejoturismo, hace dos días que queria postear estas fotos pero como estaban las de el preferi no hacerlo.

Tambien aclaro que los tubos de sintonia estan atras. Respecto al litraje, bueno pues como se ve estos parlantes son genericos y tienen cero de parametros T/S. Por lo que la caja fue medida a ojo


----------



## Agucasta

Muy lindo tu bafle Ale! No te hagas el humilde que no tenés nada que envidiar a Alejo! jaja. En serio me gusta mucho como te quedó. Y como dijo un compañero en un post anterior, A DISFRUTAR Y PRESUMIR de tu bafle!   (Me encanta el perro que está al lado de la columna de parlantes jeje)

Una pregunta: Qué amplificador tiene? y otra: ¿Es barniz lo que tiene sobre la madera? Se vé muy brillante 

Saludos, Agucasta


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Muchisimas gracias por los alagos. Si, lo que se ve es una mezcla de tintura de color cedro y barniz. De todas formas es la primera mano que doy, todavia me faltan bastantes. y para los que no sepan lo blanco que se ve en el borde es masilla de carpintero, que la use asi de esa forma tapa las imperfecciones y los tornillos (que trate de dejarlos, lo mas posible, al ras de la madera.), aunque todavia me falta lijarla. 
Respecto al amplificador. Para que te des una idea ya lo fui probando en total, en 3 equipos: 1 sony muy viejito que lanza unos 22w rms por canal, luego en otro sony Ht-ddw670, y por ultimo en un philips.

Con el sony viejito: obtuve el mejor sonido, Con unos graves muy profundos. Esto se debe talvez porque biene con un ecualizador de 5 bandas. Aunque por supuesto a cierto volumen el amplificador comienza a distorisionar por falta de potencia.
Con el sony Ht-ddw670: El sonido no me gusto muy agudo, sin graves.
Con el philips: No me termino de convencer, pero aceptable. 

En fín lo que voy a hacer al final es hacerme un amplificador yo mismo de 100wrms, de los que se encuentran en el foro.

Aunque todavia me falta mucho trabajo, pero pienso seguirlo luego en las vacaciones, a causa de los examenes. 

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Alejoturismo se puede saber cuanto te costaron los bafles de graves? los w-k10.. cual tenes vos? el de 70watt o el de 100 watt?

un saludo y te felicito por exelente trabajo!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Mira seria mejor que alejo te las responda. Pero para darte una introduccion, yo pensaba comprarme el W-K10 v1 de 75wrms, y el precio era de $330.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

jajaja sabia que era saladito pero no para tanto... no pensaba mas de 150/180$ pero veo que es caro..

un saludo

PD: me imagino el dineral que se gasto alejo por ese terrible equipo.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Mi idea principal siempre fue comprarme un GB, pero como mis conocimientos eran casi nulos preferi no gastarme tanta plata.
De todas formas todavia tenes marcas aceptables "no dije buenas", que son Xonox o Tohnhalle

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

y tambien nippon america. yo tengo uno de 5 1/4" y es una maravilla el sonido que tiene. recomendable

un saludoo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mariano22 dijo:


> y tambien nippon america. yo tengo uno de 5 1/4" y es una maravilla el sonido que tiene. recomendable


  
Nippon America es una g&#cha atómica! Son un poco mejores que otros parlantes chinos, pero el nivel es de malo para abajo! El Qts mínimo que he medido de un NA es de 1.47 :enfadado:, encerrá eso en una caja y tenés un pico de mas de 6-dB en baja frecuencia...y es casi "implanchable" a menos que bajés una octava y media abajo de Fs, con lo cual ya no se banca la potencia necesaria para alisarlo...


----------



## Alejoturismo

sergio rossi dijo:


> cuando le doy rosca hay un punto en el cual siento cierta saturacion, estuve viendo en el winisd la excursion del cono respecto a la potencia aplicada  a bajas frecuencias la excursion se va de la max. a unos 45w.



Sergio, buenas noches, perdón por la demora de la respuesta, con respecto a lo que me escribís te comento, si bien a decir verdad no he podido probar a pleno los bafles por más de minutos por un tema de tiempos, cuando los probé a alto volumen no me dio las sensación que a vos te dan los tuyos, no sé si se debe a que los míos están casi sin uso o a otra variante.
Te comento aparte que cuando compre los parlantes de 10", coincidió con la venta del receptor que tenía antes del actual, y estaba averiguando para comprar el Denon que actualmente tengo, me contacte con un comercio de acá (Córdoba Capital) que hacen ingeniería en sonido a novel Pro y Home, debido a que los visite vs veces como buen rompe h..... que soy , termine prestándoles dos woofer para que los prueben y testeen. Tras unos 15 días, los pase a buscar y me aconsejaron que sacrificara frecuencias bajas, ya sea sobre amortiguando el bafle o modificando tubo de sintonía por que calculaban que generarían un poco de distorsión a alto volumen, me decían que por las características de los parlantes cabía la posibilidad que eso sucediera.
Lo único que hice fue reducir unos 2 cm el diámetro del los tubos de sintonía.
Por el momento suenan muy bien, es más, e modificado la ecualización a adrede de los canales central y frontales para ver cómo se comportan los woofers con las frecuencias bajas sobredimensionadas y por el momento nada.
Te hago ahora yo una consulta, mis woofer tiene el perno ventilado, ¿los tuyos también?, porque si no estamos hablando de dos versiones distintas de woofer.
Otra pregunta, ¿intentaste amortiguar un poco más los bafles?, quizás disminuya un poco ese efecto, pero si no lo usas muy seguido a alto volumen no ha de tener sentido hacerlo.
Avisame y vamos viendo, ahora me quede con la duda , tendré que probar un poco, los vecinos me odiarán un poco más .


----------



## mnicolau

ezavalla dijo:


> El Qts mínimo que he medido de un NA es de 1.47 :enfadado:, encerrá eso en una caja y tenés un pico de mas de 6-dB en baja frecuencia...



Pasa Edu que muchas veces es justamente lo que la gente busca debido a la música actual, donde el BOOOM está de moda parece y es lo que más impresiona. Me pasa con amigos que, desconociendo del tema, es prácticamente lo único por lo cual califican un parlante, mientras más retumbe, mejor el parlante. Entonces el Qts alto les ayuda a cumplir su único requisito de que retumbe a lo loco...

PD: perdón por el offtopic...

Uhhh acabo de ver tus creaciones Alejo  increíbles... Felicitaciones!

Saludos


----------



## Alejoturismo

mariano22 dijo:


> Alejoturismo se puede saber cuanto te costaron los bafles de graves? los w-k10.. cual tenes vos? el de 70watt o el de 100 watt?



Mariano, buenas noches, te comento que revisando los mails guardados de Gabriel, veo que yo pague por cada woofer de 10" $350.00, para los no Argentinos que lean esto equivale a U$D 87.5 aprox., los pague un poco más caros de lo que estaban en su momento (Junio del 2010) por un par de detalles que le solicité a Gabriel que me hiciera en los parlantes y que muy amablemente accedió.
Como escribías abajo, yo no diría que gasté un dineral, si no que lo invertí, realmente lo invertí. 
Como detalle adicional, te comento que los primeros componentes (parlantes de 6,5") los compre el 22/12/2008, cuando el mail de GB Audio era gb-audio@fibertel.com.ar, para que te des una idea desde cuando vengo con esto.
Me tomo el atrevimiento de aconsejarles a todos, que si van a comprar componentes de este tipo, ni duden en invertir un poco más y comprarle a la gente de GB Audio o de la calidad de estos parlantes.
Te pongo abajo las carácterísticas de los parlantes que me paso Gabriel, la verdad no se que vesión son.
No te molesto más, avisame si necesitas algo más, a tu disposición.

SW.10K
Impedancia nominal: 4.0O
Impedancia mínima: 3.4O
Potencia: 80wrms / 140w. programa
Sensibilidad: 89dB
Respuesta en frecuencia: 20~1600Hz

Campana de aluminio
Cono de Kevlar polimerizado con ala de goma
VC Ø40mm - 4capas - former de aluminio
Xmax: 6.5mm
Entrehierro: 8mm
Imán diámetro: 115x20mm
Perno ventilado y extendido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Pasa Edu que muchas veces es justamente lo que la gente busca debido a la música actual, donde el BOOOM está de moda parece y es lo que más impresiona. Me pasa con amigos que, desconociendo del tema, es prácticamente lo único por lo cual califican un parlante, mientras más retumbe, mejor el parlante. Entonces el Qts alto les ayuda a cumplir su único requisito de que retumbe a lo loco...


Así es, es tal cual lo decís.
El asunto es que yo entiendo que sean parlantes muy económicos para usos generales - entiéndase...meter ruido - y que sin ese Qts no darían "sensación de graves"...pero todo tiene un límite! Tengo algunos parlantes NA que "me dieron"  por que no los usaban...y están nuevos. Hay un par de parlantes NA de 4" con suspensión de goma y que tuve que medir para un par de baffles en la habitación de mi hijo: tienen un Qts de 1.54 y una Fs de 100 Hz. En cualquier caja de tamaño razonable (tipo 3 lts)  que lo ponga, el Qo resultante es cercano a 2.0 aprobacion: bien para que retumbe ) pero la Fo se vá por encima de los 150 Hz desaprobacion: muy malo para los graves). En esas condiciones: para que querés que retumbe a 160 Hz si te perdiste toda la parte importante de los graves  
En fin...es un problema de marketing y de gente educada a graves resonantes...


----------



## mariano22

buenoo eza, yo e mi opinion me parecieron "buenos". Como decia, yo tengo uno de 5 1/4" y nunca me falló. Y para lo que me gusta, anda bien. Son solo hasta 25/30 watt, no mas.
No se cual es bien la opinion de uno como ustedes que sabe de esto. Yo principiante aun, no me parecieron tannnn malos..

un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seee...te entiendo. Yo tengo uno de 6" que sonaba bien....hasta que lo medís y te das cuenta de que lo que estás escuchando no es lo que está grabado, sobre todo a bajas frecuencias. Si eso no te importa...TODO BIEN! pero si nó......
Yo estoy tratando de eliminar de mis oídos y cerebro todos los graves resonantes que he escuchado en estos ultimos 20 años, y estoy queriendo volver a escuchar lo que el músico produjo y no lo que el "sonidista" o "parlantista" quiere que escuche.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee...te entiendo. Yo tengo uno de 6" que sonaba bien....hasta que lo medís y te das cuenta de que lo que estás escuchando no es lo que está grabado, sobre todo a bajas frecuencias. Si eso no te importa...TODO BIEN! pero si nó......
> *Yo estoy tratando de eliminar de mis oídos y cerebro todos los graves resonantes que he escuchado en estos ultimos 20 años, y estoy queriendo volver a escuchar lo que el músico produjo y no lo que el "sonidista" o "parlantista" quiere que escuche.*
> 
> Saludos!


Me parece una idea FENOMENAL lo tuyo Eduardo! 

Yo también caí ya dos veces en comprar estas g#%chas de parlantes, incluyendo un MOON (made in china) de 5 1/4 y el que tengo actualmente, un PYRAMID de 6", que lo mismo es un desastre, y en cualquier momento me dan ganas de sacarlo a la vereda para que se lo lleve el camión de la basura... 

Y lo que más bronca me da es que mis amigos dicen.. "faaaa que bien que suena, naaa es espectacular..." y yo le veo una tremenda *g#%cha*...

Yo me juré ya dejar de comprar este tipo de basura, ya que no tengo ganas de escuchar el "punchi" ni el "boom" de los temas, por eso comparto en un 100% lo que decís...
Estaría bueno empezar a escuchar lo que el músico quizo que escuches, no lo que el fabricante de parlantes quiere que escuches... (obviamente como la mayoría son ignorantes en estos temas, con tal de escuchar un "boom" ya les alcanza, sin importar la fidelidad del sonido...)

Lamentablemente no me alcanza el dinero para tener algo mejor, desde hace meses que planeo comprarle dos parlantes de 8" a GB Audio, pero no me da el presupuesto... 

Creo que con decirte que hace más de dos semanas que no escucho música por falta de equipo... ya es suficiente. Cansado de escuchar las cosas mal, quiero escuchar algo bien... Vamos...

Saludos.
PS: NO compren MOON ni PYRAMID, son una g#%cha^14.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias Alejo, ahora soy yo el que demora en contestar . Si los parlantes son con perno ventilado, pero como vos decis hay que ver que version y que parametros dado a que como son artesanales esto es lo mas normal. Por otro lado lo que me comentas de sobre amortiguar el bafle, es posible pero como mi volumen de escucha es inferior al que produce esa ''pequeña distorsion'' y los graves bien bajos se escuchan impecables, Ni Loco los toco, es tal la limpieza y presencia del grave que se me pone la piel de gallina cuando suenan, te comento a titulo info que el otro dia estuve escuchando musica de organo de viento y en una parte del concierto hay un pasaje de musica muy ''rabiosa'' por darle un nombre (estridencias de pitidos contrastadas con graves de alrrededor de los 34-38hz) y esos se sentian impactantes. Realmente la consulta te la hice de puro rompe porque estoy mas que satisfecho de como andan. Por otro lado yo soy de aplicar un concepto basico de la tecnica si anda bien piensa mucho antes de que tratres de hacer que ande muy bien pero si anda muy bien jamas trates que sea perfecto. Bueno alejo gracias por tu respuesta y como te dije la vez anterior A DISFRUTAR del buen sonido. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## mariano22

tavo yo opino como vos de los moon. Una vez escuche uno pero todo el bafle entero Moon y la verdad no tarde en tapàrme los oidos. que feo sonido. 

Odio las cajas acústicas de plastico o derivados. No me convencen el sonido que tienen.

Un saludo.


----------



## mariano22

Ah me olvidé de preguntar tambien, los "fullenergy" son buenos? porque en un local de electronica vi uno de cono negro con el borde azul de 82 muy pero muy bonito. De mas o menos 50/60 watt.

Saludos

PD: no edité el anterior, ya que no se porque no me dejó.


----------



## pipa09

mariano22 dijo:


> Odio las cajas acústicas de plastico o derivados. No me convencen el sonido que tienen.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Entonces nunca escuchaste una "caja de plastico o derivados" como la gente!!
yo tengo dos de estas ( ya tienen sus años) pero no las cambio ni siquiera por los nuevos modelos de JBL


----------



## jmbo2009

andresssdj dijo:


> hola, te comento, es un gestor digital de altavoces, tiene 3 entradas y 6 salidas todas ruteables a eleccion, ose podes hacer 1,2,3,4,5y hasta 6 vias.
> Trae crossover (hasta 48 db por oct seleccionable (y varios tipos, bessel, butteworth, linkwitz riley, etc..)
> ecualizador
> ecualizador dinamico
> limitadores
> inversor de polaridad
> delay
> etc..
> 
> El aparato es tan complejo que si posees un microfono de medicion, el aparato calcula el delay entre vias.
> Entre otra tantas funciones. Se puede programar desde el aparato o con una pc con un software y un cable de serie.
> Te adjunto una imagen del software


 en efecto este aparato esta a la altura de un dbx trae crosover, compresor, maximizador yo tengo algunos aÑos trabajando con el y no tengo queja pero no falta el ignorante que si no traes dbx, rane u otros no sirve tiene excelente fidelidad y puedes utilizarlo como quieras incluso manejando diferente tipo de bafles te los levanta al 100% lo recomiendo mucho


----------



## Agucasta

Muy bueno ese soft. También simula?


----------



## Dano

agucasta89 dijo:


> Muy bueno ese soft. También simula?





El Software fue diseñado para funcionar con la interfase DCX2496.


----------



## Agucasta

Ah, disculpa, me creía que era como un equalizador para las placas de sonido de la computadora.. No sabía que era algo tan complicado.. Perdon!


----------



## Dano

agucasta89 dijo:


> Ah, disculpa, me creía que era como un equalizador para las placas de sonido de la computadora.. No sabía que era algo tan complicado.. Perdon!



No tienes que pedir disculpas


----------



## Tacatomon

Que es lo que hay por ahí...




Andamos trabajando en unas cajas para un par de Peavey´s Black Widow de 15"... Algo sencillo, bass reflex _calculado_ a punto con la ayuda del WinISD
Por el momento no es mucho, pero es un trabajo que va a quedar de 10!


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, parece que los links a las imágenes está rotos... de todos modos, dejo el link al album, este arroz está a punto de servirse y ya quiero probarlo!!!

http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Black Widow/

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola gente: me animo a publicar las fotitos de mi modesto home , del cual hice los bafles principales ...y la mesa del TV ... no tiene mucho que ver con la electronica , ya se , pero quizas le sirva a alguien el diseño , con el cual LOGRE CALMAR LAS IRAS DE MI MUJER... lo cual no es poco .
Pruebo si funcionan los links y sigo.














Ahora sigo , como la entrada principal de la casa da a la parte trasera del TV, de alguna forma tenia que ocultar el cablerio. Eso lo logre con un doble fondo trasero y una puerta para acceder. Creo que alcanza a verse.
Por otra parte los bafles: Me inspire en unos Paradigm de un amigo ( U$S1000) que me sorprendieron por su simpleza: dos parlantes de 6" y un tweeter con un simple capacitor de filtro. Leyendo muchas otras notas , es un buen tamaño para cubrir la mayor parte del espectro audible SIN CORTES de divisores de frecuencia . Por otra parte tienen la masa suficientemente reducida . El parlantes por supuesto deber ser relativamente bueno. Opte por unos Pioneer de 5"1/2 , son muy claritos y definidos , no tiran nada por debajo de 80Hz pero no sufren . Son de 4Ohm x 30W , por lo cual puse un par en serie para el ampli, un Yamaha sorround viejito de 45+45+45+20+20 .
Los graves los completé ...con plata , un "enanito" Yamaha de precio aceptable y un rendimiento atroz y los agudos con un tweeter de bala muy barato , cortado con un capacitor bien arriba solo para que completen el espectro. 
Todo es subjetivo , pero creo que logre un buen resultado con una inversion muy modesta.
Espero a alguien le sirvan las ideas.


----------



## pipa09

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pruebo si funcionan los links y sigo.


 
Lamentablemente no se pueden ver tus imagenes!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

pipa09 dijo:


> Lamentablemente no se pueden ver tus imagenes!


 Yo las veo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pues yo las veo perfectamente, y las has adjuntado en la cita de tu mensaje...


----------



## pipa09

Ahora si las veo.


----------



## Dano

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm, parece que los links a las imágenes está rotos... de todos modos, dejo el link al album, este arroz está a punto de servirse y ya quiero probarlo!!!
> 
> http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Black Widow/
> 
> Saludos!




Me pareció a mi o tenés tambien un Black Widow de 18 ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Dano dijo:


> Me pareció a mi o tenés tambien un Black Widow de 18 ?



:O Me espías el PC!!! 
El BW de 18" ahí anda. En total en nostro poder hay 3 Estructuras Magnéticas. Esas de 15" son de un cliente, pero aaahh altavoces de Miedo!!! 
Por desgracia, el BW de 18" no cede muy bien para un Bass Reflex... Muy rebelde de sintonizar y con poca Xmax no se puede hacer mucho por el , igual larga hasta los 4Khz...
Ya falta poco para acabar los cajones!

Saludos!
PS: El BW 18" de la foto no es el original. El otro Si es original y está bajo llave.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me alegro que haya salido bien lo de las imagenes, era mi primera publicación...

Me olvide decirles que los parlantes de abajo (son 3 por bafle ) constituyen los centrales del sorround.
Hice varias pruebas y no tenia ventaja tener una tercera caja en el medio y me quedaba mucho mas comodo para mi disposición .
Originalmente habia comprado un juego de central y traseros Yamaha y eran... lamentables! ,estan archivados en el taller.
Como traseros uso unos LEEA de musica ambiental que tenia por ahi ya que atras la potencia es menor.

Lo que se ve abajo de todo es una PC ...algo desfigurada ya que para que entrara le corri el frente . La uso para los divx y algun mp3 cuando no hay mas remedio , ya que los odio porque suenan mal , pero si no se consigue otro formato....prefiero la musica a que sea la super calidad.

Agradezco que no se hayan reido muy fuerte!


----------



## Agucasta

Antonio, muy lindo tu equipo! felicitaciones!!


----------



## juanfilas

Van otros adelantos, parece que el post va a ser mas largo de lo que esperaba       perdon por la calidad de las fotos, en este momento no tengo la camara buena.


----------



## angel36

bueno juan le estas poniendo pilas a estas cajas..... están muy buenas hasta ahora seguro se verán muy bien amigo....


----------



## rash

Juanfilas,  muy buenas cajas, un buen trabajo en el frontal de la caja, enhorabuena.
saludos


----------



## juanfilas

angel36 dijo:


> bueno juan le estas poniendo pilas a estas cajas..... están muy buenas hasta ahora seguro se verán muy bien amigo....



gracias, lamentablemente no son para mi, trabajo de esto y son para un estudio de grabación aca en Mendoza, cuando las termime, que falta... mucho, voy a crear un post con la contrucción desde cero, para que todos vean y aprendan algunas cosas importantisimas en la construcción  de bafles, para que los que quieran mejoren o armen mejores bafles.

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

buen acabado....


----------



## Agucasta

Muy muy lindo acabado.. Eso va pintado o recubierto??


----------



## Tavo

Juan esas cajas te están quedando buenísimas!!!

Me gusta muuucho ese acabado del frente, la verdad se nota mucho el esfuerzo que ponés en hacerlas y la prolijidad... excelente!!

Felicitaciones!!
Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

*@Juanfilas:*

Muy buen trabajo de ebanistería compañero........felicidades.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Listo, el trabajo está completo y los resultados son muy buenos gracias al WinISD!!!_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/412114/ _
Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

agucasta89 dijo:


> Muy muy lindo acabado.. Eso va pintado o recubierto??


 
gracias por los comentarios, la parte trasera esta enchapada en cedro y el frente va a ser negro con 6 a 8 manos de laca satinada, enchaparlo es imposible por la cantidad de curvas que tiene, los drivers que lleva son woofer peerless nomex 830875 y tweeter peerless 810103


----------



## Helminto G.

usa sellador, tapaporo o como lo conoscan por esos lados, y te llevaras menos pintura


----------



## juanfilas

Helminto G. dijo:


> usa sellador, tapaporo o como lo conoscan por esos lados, y te llevaras menos pintura


 
si, lleva una base antes de la pintura negra, pero las manos de laca hay que darselas si o si ya que primero queda mucho mejor, y segundo queda muchisimo mas protegido contra la humedad y los rayones


----------



## ehbressan

Felicitaciones Juan, muy buen trabajo, se ve que van a quedar muy bien ! 
Sds.


----------



## DanielU

Estoy tratanto de armar unos PLUTO del señor Linkwitz.



 

 

 

 

 

 




Asi quiero que quede:




Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

DanielU dijo:


> Estoy tratanto de armar unos PLUTO del señor Linkwitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asi quiero que quede:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



fijate que el parlante que usa el señor linkwitz es el mismo que yo estoy usando para los monitores pero en 5´´ no he averiguado mucho del diseño pero pareciera que el parlante horizontal se usa solamente para frecuencias bajas (pésima dispersión en ese angulo) y el que apunta hacia el punto de escucha un full range aurasound o similar, realmente un diseño único y raro que va contra la lógica, espero que te quede de 10 y  que nos cuentes como te quedo!


----------



## DanielU

juanfilas, el problema es que los parlantes que usa valen 475U$S (1900$) aproximado puestos aca en argentina. Y yo gaste $130 jaja.


----------



## AntonioAA

DanielU : que lindos que pintan! Que parlantes usas??

Otra *Importante* ( para todos ) : En lugar de caño de PVC blanco , que es MUY resonante, usen unos color ladrillo marca *"Silentium*" fabricado por Amanco. Viene su nombre a que no hacen ruido cuando les pasa el agua . Lo descubri por una reforma que tuve que hacer.

Otra 2 : He obtenido muy lindo resultado de terminacion usando el "Protector de Subcarroceria" de auto.
Es un latex ( antes era asfaltico ) denso , es BARATO y la pistolita para aplicarlo tambien.
Queda un texturado muy lindo , se puede variar agregando agua y se puede pintar encima ( o no ).
Ademas es "gomoso" y algo ayuda a sellar y evitar resonancias.....

Lo del caño mas que nada lo digo por el tema de los tubos de sintonia ( no todos fabricamos el Pluto )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DanielU dijo:


> Estoy tratanto de armar unos PLUTO del señor Linkwitz.


Hola DanielU! Yo también estoy en la misma, consiguiendo los materiales para armar el Pluto. Tengo unos parlantes de 5" para los medios-bajos (que son de cuarta...pero ya los voy a enderezar) y conseguí unos tweeters de domo para auto con un cuerpo de una pulgada y media de diámetro (verdaderamente chiquitos) y que parecen responder bastante bien hasta menos de 2 kHz.
Hasta ahora, he gastado $116 en parlantes   , pero tengo que ensayarlos para ver la respuesta que tienen y donde tocarla para corregirla (y ya me llegó el ECM8000 para hacer la medición 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)...así que esto me va a llevar bastante tiempo y mucho de pensar y analizar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....pero a fin de cuentas, ahí está la diversión!!!


----------



## angel36

perdonen mi ignorancia pero podrían explicarme este sistema de sonido...

para que se usa?...

lo mas suave posible.. hoy no tengo la neurona en su lugar...

gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Juan!



juanfilas dijo:


> no he averiguado mucho del diseño pero pareciera que el parlante horizontal se usa solamente para frecuencias bajas (pésima dispersión en ese angulo)


En realidad se usa para medios-bajos, con una frecuencia de corte de cerca de 1000 o 1500 Hz. Como a esa frecuencia la relación entre el diámetro y la longitud de onda es menor que 1, la radiación del parlante es omnidireccional....que es lo que busca SL para usar el campo reverberante.



juanfilas dijo:


> y el que apunta hacia el punto de escucha un full range aurasound o similar, realmente un diseño único y raro que va contra la lógica


Ese "coso" no es un full-range, sino un tweeter con una frecuencia de resonancia de 800Hz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....y me tiene reloco ese tweeter...pero cuesta locuras y es el único modelo del planeta con esas características...


----------



## juanfilas

mmm estoy casi seguro que es un full range Aurasound NSW2-326-8A-120 2" sale puesto en argentina algo de 200 pesos y su fs es de 250hz ;-) el señor linkwitz lo combina con un SEAS Prestige L16RN y corta los drivers en 250hz aprox, ya en 1000hz la directividad de un parlante de 5´´ no es la peor pero es mala, como esta a 90° lo tiene que cortar a muy baja frecuencia, por eso usa un full range apuntando a la zona de escucha para los medios y agudos

saludos

juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> mmm estoy casi seguro que es un full range Aurasound NSW2-326-8A-120 2" sale puesto en argentina algo de 200 pesos y su fs es de 250hz ;-) el señor linkwitz lo combina con un SEAS Prestige L16RN


Si señor! Tiene razón y yo mandé cualquiera (me equivoqué de datasheet del parlante  )
Acá subo las hojas de datos de ambos parlantes.



juanfilas dijo:


> *y corta los drivers en 250hz aprox*, ya en 1000hz la directividad de un parlante de 5´´ no es la peor pero es mala, como esta a 90° lo tiene que cortar a muy baja frecuencia, por eso usa un full range apuntando a la zona de escucha para los medios y agudos


   Acá tengo razón yo 

Las espcificaciones están *acá*, pero dicen:



			
				Don Sigfried Linkwitz dijo:
			
		

> |  Introduction | * Specifications* |  Construction |  Electronics | Supplies | Photos | Pluto-2.1 |
> 
> *Specifications and operating characteristics*
> 
> 
> 
> 2-way active speaker system with 5.25" woofer and     1.7" tweeter
> Acoustic frequency response: 60 Hz to 15 kHz
> 12 dB/octave roll-off below 60 Hz, Omni-directional     radiation below 3 kHz
> *Equalized woofer and tweeter response, Crossover at     1000 Hz, LR4 (24 dB/oct)*
> Tweeter level adjustable +/-2.5 dB
> Woofer amplifier 150 W peak, Tweeter amplifier 50 W     peak
> Power consumption 12 W without sound
> Speaker placement: >2 feet from adjacent large     surfaces and objects
> Optimum listening distance: 75% of speaker separation
> Room size and acoustics: non-critical when listening at     optimum distance
> Closed baffle cabinet
> Outside dimensions: Footprint 12" x 8",     Height 42.5"
> Weight 15 lb (7 kg)


----------



## DanielU

AntonioAA dijo:


> DanielU : que lindos que pintan! Que parlantes usas??
> 
> Otra *Importante* ( para todos ) : En lugar de caño de PVC blanco , que es MUY resonante, usen unos color ladrillo marca *"Silentium*" fabricado por Amanco. Viene su nombre a que no hacen ruido cuando les pasa el agua . Lo descubri por una reforma que tuve que hacer.
> 
> Otra 2 : He obtenido muy lindo resultado de terminacion usando el "Protector de Subcarroceria" de auto.
> Es un latex ( antes era asfaltico ) denso , es BARATO y la pistolita para aplicarlo tambien.
> Queda un texturado muy lindo , se puede variar agregando agua y se puede pintar encima ( o no ).
> Ademas es "gomoso" y algo ayuda a sellar y evitar resonancias.....
> 
> Lo del caño mas que nada lo digo por el tema de los tubos de sintonia ( no todos fabricamos el Pluto )



Me dijo el ferretero que ese material que mencionas es mucho mas fragil que el pvc, LR recomienda PVC o ABS (mas que nada por el color)
Tambien me comento que lo podia pintar con pintura sintetica.



ezavalla dijo:


> Hola DanielU! Yo también estoy en la misma,  consiguiendo los materiales para armar el Pluto. Tengo unos parlantes de  5" para los medios-bajos (que son de cuarta...pero ya los voy a  enderezar) y conseguí unos tweeters de domo para auto con un cuerpo de  una pulgada y media de diámetro (verdaderamente chiquitos) y que parecen  responder bastante bien hasta menos de 2 kHz.
> Hasta ahora, he gastado $116 en parlantes   ,  pero tengo que ensayarlos para ver la respuesta que tienen y donde  tocarla para corregirla (y ya me llegó el ECM8000 para hacer la medición
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...así que esto me va a llevar bastante tiempo y mucho de pensar y analizar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....pero a fin de cuentas, ahí está la diversión!!!



Naaah que vicioso , te compraste el ECM8000 
Yo voy a seguir con mi microfono genius de $30.



ezavalla dijo:


> Hola Juan!
> 
> 
> En realidad se usa para medios-bajos, con una frecuencia de corte de  cerca de 1000 o 1500 Hz. Como a esa frecuencia la relación entre el  diámetro y la longitud de onda es menor que 1, la radiación del parlante  es omnidireccional....que es lo que busca SL para usar el campo  reverberante.
> 
> 
> Ese "coso" no es un full-range, sino un tweeter con una frecuencia de resonancia de 800Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....y me tiene reloco ese tweeter...pero cuesta locuras y es el único modelo del planeta con esas características...



Lamentablemente, a los Audifiel 2AF (se siguen fabricando eh!, fecha de fabricacion 12/10/2010) los tuve que cortar a 2.5KHz






La respuesta del 2AF



> Acá el tweeter tiene un inconveniente: la Fs  esta a1200Hz y crea un pico  importante que como vemos claramente en las  frecuencias siguientes  genera intermodulaciones, a distancia de  octavas imagino, repitiendo los  picos. También su SPL era mayor que el  del woofer superando los 90dB.  Sin embargo era el único driver que  llegaba tranquilo a los 20KHz, y más  allá de estos picos que no superan  los 3dB, la respuesta es bastante  constante como no ocurría con otros  modelos. Es de 8 Ohms


  breve comentario, encontrado googleando.

El woofer es marca Sound Barrier, nose, a mi me gustan, cuestion de medirlos.

SBW-518 ($40 )
http://www.solomanic.com.ar/paginas-electronica/soundbarrier-parlantes.html, lamentablemente no dice la respuesta en freq.

Hace tiempo medi los T/S:

Rmax = 17.54Ω
R0=11.84Ω
FS= 79Hz
QTS= 0.685
QMS= 12.033
QES= 0.727

me falto medir el VAS por cuestiones de: *vagancia* . La caja ya esta hecha... solo tengo que cortar la tapa para meter el parlante y atornillarlo.





juanfilas dijo:


> mmm estoy casi seguro que es un full range  Aurasound NSW2-326-8A-120 2" sale puesto en argentina algo de 200 pesos y  su fs es de 250hz ;-) el señor linkwitz lo combina con un SEAS Prestige  L16RN y corta los drivers en 250hz aprox, ya en 1000hz la directividad  de un parlante de 5´´ no es la peor pero es mala, como esta a 90° lo  tiene que cortar a muy baja frecuencia, por eso usa un full range  apuntando a la zona de escucha para los medios y agudos
> 
> saludos
> 
> juan



Me podrias recomendar que hacer con estos drivers?


----------



## juanfilas

si podes gastar el dinero compralos de 1, a mi no son drivers que me gusten mucho, el aurasound en medios es muy bueno pero en agudos se queda corto al ser de 2´´ y su distorsión es elevada, el seas no lo he escuchado nunca, pero dicen que para ser un 5´´ es excelente, solo hay que ecualizar un poco el cruce (excepto en este caso que es muy bajo) por la ruptura del aluminio. si no te alcanza el dinero tenes que pensar que no lo vas a poder cortar a 1000hz con un tweeter comun, necesitarias encontrar algun parlante de 2-3´´ que lo cortes como dice ezavalla a 1000hz, pero... si van a hacer la version "argentinizada" de bajo coste, le añadiria un tweeter para la parte superior del espectro entre 8000-10000hz a 20000hz ya que el parlante que consigas aca no va a llegar ni en pedo a esa frecuencia...
No es de malo, pero es un diseño por decirlo "extraño" que necesita transductores buenos y especificos para sonar bien, el parlante de graves es mas facil de copíar, pero el otro full range no, hacelo y fijate como te suena y si no te gusta, sacas los transductores y te armas unas cajas clasicas que en eso si te puedo ayudar, es mas, he visto el diseño PLUTO en cajas bass reflex de toda la vida...

ezavalla tenes razon, los corta a 1000hz, que raro, realmente no se como sonara, fijate las graficas de respuesta en frecuencia del SEAS y ya a 45° cae como 10db la respuesta con relacion al eje a 1000hz... imaginate a 90°, ademas no tiene ningun reflector el diseño, solo el tubo del tweeter que esta arriba, tanto cambiara la directividad eso?

saludos

Juan


----------



## DanielU

Me encanta como suenan , ya arme uno de los bafles, lo sostuve con un poco de cinta papel y una almoahada . Ahora solo me queda medirlos y ver en que se puede mejorar.

Ahora solo falta hacerme el artesano y modelar una base.

Ya tengo pensado tirar un cd de mi coleccion, Best of CCR, horrible la masterizacion que hicieron, ruido HISS en todos los temas :/. Algo que nunca habia notado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> ezavalla tenes razon, los corta a 1000hz, que raro, realmente no se como sonara, fijate las graficas de respuesta en frecuencia del SEAS y ya a 45° cae como 10db la respuesta con relacion al eje a 1000hz... imaginate a 90°, ademas no tiene ningun reflector el diseño, solo el tubo del tweeter que esta arriba, tanto cambiara la directividad eso?



  45º en donde???? En el datasheet que puse no sale la curva de directividad...supongo que es una cardioide...pero no la tengo...


----------



## juanfilas

esta es la gráfica, donde salen las respuestas en 0° 30° y 60° (pense que eran 45°), cardioide no hay del parlante o no he encontrado. Fijate como ya en 1000 hz cae unos 6db la respuesta en 60° y eso que los fabricantes siempre mienten un poco en este tipo de graficas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> esta es la gráfica, donde salen las respuestas en 0° 30° y 60° (pense que eran 45°), cardioide no hay del parlante o no he encontrado.



  


Es inútil....tengo que ir a dormir....



juanfilas dijo:


> Fijate como ya en 1000 hz cae unos 6db la respuesta en 60° y eso que  los fabricantes siempre mienten un poco en este tipo de  graficas...



Seep, pero de todas maneras, a 1 kHz el tweeter ya está cubriendo su parte, así que esa caída puede ser atenuada. Fijate las respuestas de espacio libre medidas por Linkwiz (del conjunto completo):


----------



## juanfilas

muy bueno ezavalla! no había visto esas gráficas, si esta muy bien cruzado y el tema de la fase también debe haber sido un dolor de cabeza para Linkwitz al usar dos transductores a 90°! igualmente fijate como se cumple lo que te decía antes de que el aurasound anda muy bien en medios pero no llega a 13000hz plano, necesitas un tweeter ahí arriba, y como el aurasound te llega bien arriba en frecuencia, poder meter un tweeter domo de 3/4´´ o 20mm con un agudo excepcional y a excelente precio...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> *igualmente fijate como se cumple lo que te decía antes de que el aurasound anda muy bien en medios pero no llega a 13000hz plano*, necesitas un tweeter ahí arriba, y como el aurasound te llega bien arriba en frecuencia, poder meter un tweeter domo de 3/4´´ o 20mm con un agudo excepcional y a excelente precio...


Si señor! Sin embargo la especificación original es hasta 15 kHz. Supongo que es por la necesidad de ser un dos vías de "bajo" costo y no tener que luchar con la ubicación y corrección de un tercer parlante. A mi también me llama la atención que Don Linkwitz haya aceptado deliberadamente esa restricción en la banda pasante del sistema, pero voy a tratar de leer o buscar un poco más, al menos para saber que efecto psicoacústico está usando para aceptar eso...


----------



## juanfilas

van tomando forma los monitores y ya hice las mediciones para calcular los filtros:
Falta lustrar un poco mas, teñir los bordes y emprolijar:



Haciendo las mediciones, como necesitaba datos lo mas reales posibles, pero que la habitación no interactúe demasiado, acustice con colchones, paneles acústicos, frazadas y almohadones…  por los resultados funcionó bastante bien  además de que medí a 35cm para que no interactúe la sala demasiado y el micrófono capte la difracción por borde, pero no sea una medición de campo cercano que me va a dar un resultado mucho mas plano pero mas irreal al no tomar en cuenta la difracción por borde… lo amarillo que se ve en el tweeter es gamuza que la tuve que poner por una filtración que tenia ahí, obviamente después se emprolija...



Medición parlante peerless nomex HDS, campo medio:



Medición tweeter peerless 810103, campo medio (fíjense como se aplano después de empotrarlo, comparen la respuesta cuando lo medí al aire mas o menos a la misma distancia... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...o-6-5-vifa-xt25-dq25-peerless-810103-a-45754/



Simulación del filtro pasivo, quedo mucho mejor de lo que esperaba con 2do orden para el woofer y 3er orden para el tweeter, aproximadamente la respuesta se mantuvo en -+2.5db 



saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

que presiosura de acabado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan:
Que es la depresión esa en 1 kHz?


----------



## juanfilas

es una resonancia que se hace al medir en campo cercano con el ecm8000, cuando mido en campo lejano no esta, no se si pasa con otros micrófonos, pero con el ecm8000 también me paso con los gb-audio, fijate que a 30hz tambien sube la cuva y luego decrece, ese es la frecuencia resonante de mi living y tambien la vas a ver en la medicion del gb-audio, vos podes comprobar esta resonancia en campo cercano cuando te llegue tu mic   si no esta, es falla del mio. Mira la curva medida a 1 metro del peerless y de yapa la distorsión... se vuelve caotica la respuesta por la sala, pero ya no hay un valle marcado a 1000hz, en la medicion del gb pasa lo mismo...





ezavalla dijo:


> Juan:
> Que es la depresión esa en 1 kHz?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> es una resonancia que se hace al medir en campo cercano con el ecm8000, cuando mido en campo lejano no esta, no se si pasa con otros micrófonos, pero con el ecm8000 también me paso con los gb-audio, fijate que a 30hz tambien sube la cuva y luego decrece, ese es la frecuencia resonante de mi living y tambien la vas a ver en la medicion del gb-audio, vos podes comprobar esta resonancia en campo cercano cuando te llegue tu mic   si no esta, es falla del mio. Mira la curva medida a 1 metro del peerless y de yapa la distorsión... se vuelve caotica la respuesta por la sala, pero ya no hay un valle marcado a 1000hz, en la medicion del gb pasa lo mismo...



OK. Lo voy a verificar para ver que sucede....pero tengo que armar la alimentación phantom primero, aunque ya la probé y larga 49V sin carga, pero me falta empalmarla con el pre y probar todo junto....así que será para la semana proxima o la otra....depende de cuanto chupe para navidad y año nuevo   

Gracias Juan. Un saludo!


----------



## juanfilas

hablando de chupar recien vuelvo de tomar algo y me vine a la computadora a ver que pasaba por aca    en estos días me voy a ir a medir al taller para ver si sigue el valle y no es un problema resonante de la sala (aunque 1000hz me parece que es imposible) igualmente voy a buscar la forma con aislantes acústicos en el mic de eliminar este problema que tengo, no por mi que ya conozco el problema, sino por lo que vean la gráfica y piensen mal de los transductores que pruebo o uso generando "publicidad negativa" jeje.

saludos a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y no has tratado de hacer la prueba al aire libre...digo, en un patio grande o en la terraza, como para minimizar la reverberación del campo...


----------



## juanfilas

ezavalla dijo:


> Y no has tratado de hacer la prueba al aire libre...digo, en un patio grande o en la terraza, como para minimizar la reverberación del campo...



era la idea, pero por falta de tiempo no he podido llevarme todo a la terraza, ademas de que últimamente esta muy ruidosa por el transito, igualmente ezavalla, necesitaba las medidas para hacer los filtros, nada mas, y con las que realice ya me sobra, una vez armadas si, las tengo que medir en condiciones ideales, por mientras ya tengo los datos para ir avanzando en los filtros, saludos!

Juan


----------



## DanielU

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=390-801

Quizas me compre ese . Mas que nada porque traen un archivo de calibracion unico

http://daytonaudio.com/EMM_Text/0475.txt



> Originally the Behringer ecm8000 got a reputation for being  reasonably  flat at  a very cheap price.  But for the last couple of years they have  changed and the response is more like a typical recording mic with a  huge presence boost.  I know because I bought one and had it calibrated  by a 3rd party (for about $50 extra) .   So for example, there was a 5-6  db boost around 8-10 khz.    But if you have a good calibration file   that is  not a big deal.
> 
> But this mic does NOT come with a file and it is not flat.   So there is 0 reason to sell the ECM8000 as a "meaurement mic"
> 
> >>>> Buy the Dayton EMM-6 instead!
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partn umber=390-801&FTR=emm-6&CFID=13929132&CFTOKEN=1862 8647
> 
> Each one comes with its own unique calibration file, for the same  price.   I'd be suprised if it is not made by Behringer, to the original  specs.  I just bought one to replace my 2 year old ecm8000, which  developed a loud hum (for no apparent reason other than it just forgot  the words
> The cal file for the EMM-6 indicates it is much flatter too : the maximum peaks are more like 2 db



El comentario de un comprador del EMC8000

oscaroki me parece que te sobran dos 0 en la potencia de tus parlantes y amplificador. O seras primo de Maravillasaudio?


----------



## juanfilas

DanielU dijo:


> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=390-801
> 
> Quizas me compre ese . Mas que nada porque traen un archivo de calibracion unico
> 
> http://daytonaudio.com/EMM_Text/0475.txt
> 
> 
> 
> El comentario de un comprador del EMC8000
> 
> oscaroki me parece que te sobran dos 0 en la potencia de tus parlantes y amplificador. O seras primo de Maravillasaudio?



y si, se habla mucho del ecm8000, pero cuando lo usas para varias mediciones te das cuenta donde falla, el mio por ejemplo tiene este problema a 1000hz en campo cercano, que en realidad tal vez sea por una resonancia en el pie del mic (tengo que armar uno recto como acá: http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/measurements.htm ) o una resonancia que es causada en parlantes de 6.5`` en campo cercano, o la sala, en fin, midiendo transductores muy planos como el xt25 de vifa, o este peerless nomex, te das cuenta que la medición no es muy irreal y encontras los errores, lo otro es que cuando lo pueda comparar con un mic mejor y calibrado, puedo comparar y hacer el archivo de calibración yo... hay que darse maña nomas...

pd: comentarios vas a encontrar miles, buenos y malos, viste como es internet no jeje
mira esta comparativa: http://www.realtraps.com/art_microphones.htm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DanielU dijo:


> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=390-801
> Quizas me compre ese . Mas que nada porque traen un archivo de calibracion unico
> http://daytonaudio.com/EMM_Text/0475.txt
> ...
> El comentario de un comprador del EMC8000



Sabés que cuando me llegó, venía con la curva de respuesta en frecuencia, y sí...tiene un escalón de "ganancia" como de 6dB sobre los 10 kHz y casi me caigo de *****. Vamos a ver si consigo algo para corregir eso...o empiezo a mandarle algunos improperios a la gente de Behringer por no publicar la curva de respuesta...


----------



## juanfilas

juanfilas dijo:


> y si, se habla mucho del ecm8000, pero cuando lo usas para varias mediciones te das cuenta donde falla, el mio por ejemplo tiene este problema a 1000hz en campo cercano, que en realidad tal vez sea por una resonancia en el pie del mic (tengo que armar uno recto como acá: http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/measurements.htm ) o una resonancia que es causada en parlantes de 6.5`` en campo cercano, o la sala, en fin, midiendo transductores muy planos como el xt25 de vifa, o este peerless nomex, te das cuenta que la medición no es muy irreal y encontras los errores, lo otro es que cuando lo pueda comparar con un mic mejor y calibrado, puedo comparar y hacer el archivo de calibración yo... hay que darse maña nomas...
> 
> pd: comentarios vas a encontrar miles, buenos y malos, viste como es internet... jeje
> mira esta comparativa: http://www.realtraps.com/art_microphones.htm


 que viendola de nuevo, veo que tienen el mismo problema con todos los micrófonos a 1khz como yo, parece que es un problema bastante común...



ezavalla dijo:


> Sabés que cuando me llegó, venía con la curva de respuesta en frecuencia, y sí...tiene un escalón de "ganancia" como de 6dB sobre los 10 kHz y casi me caigo de *****. Vamos a ver si consigo algo para corregir eso...o empiezo a mandarle algunos improperios a la gente de Behringer por no publicar la curva de respuesta...



fijate que la ganancia es en campo cercano, y es así con todos los mics, a partir de 30cm se aplana la respuesta.

viste en la comparativa el valle en todos los mic a 1000hz? hasta en microfonos de 1800 dolares...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> fijate que la ganancia es en campo cercano, y es así con todos los mics, a partir de 30cm se aplana la respuesta.


Sep, pero se "aplana" en baja frecuencia y para mas de 1/2 metro. En alta frecuencia el escalón se mantiene estable...al menos eso dice la curva de mi micrófono...



juanfilas dijo:


> viste en la comparativa el valle en todos los mic a 1000hz? hasta en microfonos de 1800 dolares...


Sip...que raro. En la página que mostraste ocurre un poco mas arriba. De todas formas no me preocuparía si tuviera el archivo de corrección, y este no lo tiene....y en la web de Behringer no dice nada...


----------



## DanielU

ezavalla dijo:


> Sabés que cuando me llegó, venía con la curva de respuesta en frecuencia, y sí...tiene un escalón de "ganancia" como de 6dB sobre los 10 kHz y casi me caigo de *****. Vamos a ver si consigo algo para corregir eso...o empiezo a mandarle algunos improperios a la gente de Behringer por no publicar la curva de respuesta...


carta documento! carta documento! carta documento!




juanfilas dijo:


> y si, se habla mucho del ecm8000, pero cuando lo  usas para varias mediciones te das cuenta donde falla, el mio por  ejemplo tiene este problema a 1000hz en campo cercano, que en realidad  tal vez sea por una resonancia en el pie del mic (tengo que armar uno  recto como acá: http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/measurements.htm  ) o una resonancia que es causada en parlantes de 6.5`` en campo  cercano, o la sala, en fin, midiendo transductores muy planos como el  xt25 de vifa, o este peerless nomex, te das cuenta que la medición no es  muy irreal y encontras los errores, lo otro es que cuando lo pueda  comparar con un mic mejor y calibrado, puedo comparar y hacer el archivo  de calibración yo... hay que darse maña nomas...
> 
> pd: comentarios vas a encontrar miles, buenos y malos, viste como es internet no jeje
> mira esta comparativa: http://www.realtraps.com/art_microphones.htm



Muy interesante los links que compartiste, excelente lo que muestra al "incrustar" el tweeter en la madera.


----------



## juanfilas

DanielU dijo:


> carta documento! carta documento! carta documento!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muy interesante los links que compartiste, excelente lo que muestra al "incrustar" el tweeter en la madera.



sip, es impresionante como cambia la respuesta, y también como cambia la medición cuando el pie del micrófono no interfiere.

Ezavalla, no te desilusiones con tu ecm8000, ya vamos a conseguir la forma de crear un archivo de calibración, solamente necesitamos un bafle que conozcamos perfectamente su respuesta... mmm se me esta ocurriendo una idea  fijate la ultima parte del link que pasè de troelgravesen que usa como "muestra de calibración" un vifa xt25 por su respuesta plana, podemos simular un bafle infinito con una placa de 1mx1m incrustamos el tweeter y medimos con los dos micrófonos al aire libre en campo cercano, medio y lejano, y con las respuestas vemos los picos y valles y creamos nuestro archivo de calibración para cada caso, el xt25 es plano apartir de 1khz asi que cubrimos toda la parte critica... tengo unos xt25 sin usar, solo hace falta que te pegues un viajecito a mendoza


----------



## DanielU

Terminados.Se quedaron en el living nomas.


----------



## juanfilas

Muy lindos daniel, a que frecuencia los cortaste al final?

acá hay dos mediciones del xt25 de dos personas distintas una de zaph y otra de audioheuristics.org fijense que son casi iguales y casi iguales a la que declara el fabricante y a las que toma troel gravesen, lo podemos tomar como referencia...

Ver el archivo adjunto 42141


----------



## DanielU

En este mensaje_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/417140/ _deje la respuesta medida de un Audifiel 2AF, tome como punto de corte 2.5KHz, al woofer no le puse filtro.

Tendria que colocarle una L-Pad al tweeter, porque veo que suena mas que el woofer, exactamente cuantos dB no lo se, cuando lo mida sabré .


----------



## juanfilas

DanielU dijo:


> En este mensaje_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/417140/ _deje la respuesta medida de un Audifiel 2AF, tome como punto de corte 2.5KHz, al woofer no le puse filtro.
> 
> Tendria que colocarle una L-Pad al tweeter, porque veo que suena mas que el woofer, exactamente cuantos dB no lo se, cuando lo mida sabré .



   ponele filtro al woofer sino vas a tener una distorsión altísima y una respuesta muy mala! seguro que vas a tener que meter una l-pad al tweeter, aunque si los medís, podes rediseñar el filtro con una resistencia en serie en la entrada del mismo y de esta forma usar menos componentes... igualmente yo iría probando con atenuar 3db y escuchar si te gusta... si no, atenúas mas o menos a discreción de tu oído...


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
DanielU, podria consultarte la marca del tweeter  y la del woofer. 

Espero tu respuesta gracias.


----------



## DanielU

juanfilas dijo:


> ponele filtro al woofer sino vas a tener una distorsión altísima y una respuesta muy mala! seguro que vas a tener que meter una l-pad al tweeter, aunque si los medís, podes rediseñar el filtro con una resistencia en serie en la entrada del mismo y de esta forma usar menos componentes... igualmente yo iría probando con atenuar 3db y escuchar si te gusta... si no, atenúas mas o menos a discreción de tu oído...



A calcular se ha dicho entonces.


----------



## juanfilas

ya se que es un poco off topic, pero vean lo que pasa cuando tu padre te roba el ecm8000 y se pone a grabar voces y viola con el mic... la viola estaba enchufada, pero solo uso lo grabado por el mic ya que se escuchaba mejor, se le añadió un poco de reververancia nada mas  

pd: recomiendo escuchar con buen equipo de audio 






saludos


----------



## DanielU

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> DanielU, podria consultarte la marca del tweeter  y la del woofer.
> 
> Espero tu respuesta gracias.



Hola, el tweeter es un Audifiel 2AF y el woofer es un Sound Barrier SBW-518, unos mensajes mas atras deje un link.














comparto gustos musicales jeje.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta, por cierto te lo he preguntado, porque te han quedado muy lindas. 

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

DanielU dijo:


> Hola, el tweeter es un Audifiel 2AF y el woofer es un Sound Barrier SBW-518, unos mensajes mas atras deje un link.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiEni76RhIE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbM3dw0t9k
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1-TC5cO4kg&feature=related
> 
> comparto gustos musicales jeje.



te conozco de algún lado? subiste todos vídeos de mi viejo! matuasto no existe mas hace tiempo, fijate que son del 97-98 los videos que subiste, como cambio la calidad de las grabaciones


----------



## DanielU

juanfilas dijo:


> te conozco de algún lado? subiste todos vídeos de mi viejo! matuasto no existe mas hace tiempo, fijate que son del 97-98 los videos que subiste, como cambio la calidad de las grabaciones


Excelente el cambio jeje, saque los videos del canal de tu papá .


Medi los parlantes a menos de 2cm, digamos que si trazamos una curva entre el cono del tweeter y del woofer, en el centro de la misma, se encontraba el microfono. Y tambien su respuesta a 1m.



 
Audifiel 2AF, bastante parecido a lo que habia encontrado, seguramente que eran mediciones realizadas por Laboratorios Funken.



 
Bastante feito...
Se podra hacer la transformacion de linkwitz?















 

detalle de todos los picos que presenta en medicion de campo cercano (on speaker se le llama?)


Todo fue medido con mi amigo El Viento, por eso tuve que usar la escala 200-20000Hz



Lo que destaco es que mi objetivo se cumplio con creces, armar unos bafles que suenen "igual" que mis auriculares . A pesar de tener que calcular los filtros como se debe, me gusta como suena (obviamente que equalize un poco con el foobar para desaparecer esos picos)



PD: adjunte los archivos del TrueRTA y las imagenes, solo por si se pierden .


----------



## DanielU

la respuesta a 1m (a ojo )

En base a esto, podria crear un topic y me podria ayudar a calcular el crossover que realmente tendria que armar?


----------



## juanfilas

yo cortaria a 2.5khz ya que un filtro lo tenes, solo te faltaria el pasabajos para el parlante, arrancaria con un 2do orden para empezar, acordate de que si el filtro del tweeter es de 2do orden tambien tenes que cambiar la polaridad de este (conectarlo al revez) para que te queden en fase

saludos

Juan


----------



## DanielU

Primer intento con LspCAD



 

 

 

La verdad que nose que hacer, el microfono que use se nota que tiene una caida en 1.5Khz, y es por eso que se repitio en ambas mediciones...
El corte quedo en 2200Hz, -3.7dB

Quizas se podria mejorar disminuyendo el filtro PB para que la pendiente a 3dB, o quizas un poco mas, corte en 2KHz para que solo obtenga la respuesta del tweeter.

-Te hacen falta vitaminas- me parece que voy a tener que reforzar los medios-bajos con unos woofers que tengo guardados hace tiempo de 6" 


Edit:



 

Esta opcion es la que mas me gusta 



 


Saludos. Daniel.


----------



## juanfilas

daniel, mediste la fase? por que sino el lspcad de va a dar cualquier respuesta, por otro lado, tenes que suavisar mas la curva, lo ideal para trabajar es 6 o 12 puntos por octava, sino tambien lspcad se cuelga y no optimiza bien

saludos


----------



## juanfilas

avanzando en el diseño de los próximos monitores, la imagen recuerda a los transformers  , pero en realidad van suavizados todos los bordes, como dije en otro post, si quieren copiarlo no tengo problemas, siempre y cuando sea para uso personal, si usan el diseño para venderlo hare las denuncias correspondientes. Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Hola gente, les cuento que terminé (o casi) un amplificador de guitarra, que anteriormente tenía un parlante "_woofer rango extendido_" , y la semana pasada lo cambié por un hermoso Eminence Legend 1258 .

La cuestión, es que me _sobró _el otro parlante, de 12" (y muy pocos dB de SPL). Buscando en mi casa, agarré otro 12" woofer, y me puse a hacer una cajita (sin medir ningún parámetro, ni litraje, etc) para un amplificador con TDA7294 que también tenía en desuso.

Sería un 2x12" en woofer. Además, un tweeter plástico, y un tubo de sintonía, que como dije arriba, no está calculado para nada. 

El desafío era usar todo lo que tenía en mi casa, aprovechar un tiempo libre antes de los exámenes de febrero, y hacer algo que suene "fuerte" y bien.

El amplificador, con TDA7294, alimentado con +-28V @ 6[A], ideal para usar a 4 Ohm, está conectado directamente a la entrada de linea, sin previo, y a los dos woofer en paralelo (ambos son de 8 Ohm) para que el conjunto trabaje correctamente.

Suena "bastante" bien, sabiendo que entre los dos parlantes (Zebra Sound + Spectrun) me costaron 140 pesos. (fíjense si serán malos), y lo que sí, suenan muy fuerte. Bajos para nada contundentes, agudos para nada nítidos, pero sí, fuerte.

Ahora lo tengo para ver películas con la notebook arriba apoyada como si fuera una mesita.

Saludos, y gracias a Mnicolau por el diseño de la placa, aunque ya se lo agradecí meses atrás cuando llevé a cabo el circuito.

Sin más, les dejo fotos de la caja.

Saludos desde la capital del Fernet Branca.
_Ω_Agucasta_Ω_


----------



## Electronec

Sensacional agucasta, al final terminas construyéndote el equipo completo para dar tus conciertos.

Muy buen trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Y que tiene que ver la foto de la "mini moto" con los bafles?  

Te quedó bien che, dos de 12 deben empujar algo. Pero yo me hago una pregunta:
Le pusiste algún tipo de filtro pasivo a esos transductores? (crossover)

Quiero imaginar que NO conectaste todo en paralelo, así no más... Porque si es así, pronto vas a hacer sonar el tweeter, y esos woofers no se deben escuchar bien sin un filtro que corte los agudos... jeje

No es gran cosa, si estás haciendo todo a ojo, lo mismo podrías hacer el filtro "a ojo". Unas cuantas vueltas de alambre de cobre (calibre 1mm) sobre núcleo de aire, y ese es tu inductor (en serie con los woofers en paralelo). Y al tweeter, un capacitor no polarizado de 4,7 - 47uF... en serie.

No es gran cosa, sería un filtro de 1° orden, pero algo más seguro que va a mejorar, vas a notar la diferencia, lo aseguro. 

Saludos Agustín!


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias Tavo y Electronec. El tweeter tiene un capacitor de 22uf electrolítico, que a fines prácticos funciona igual, "pero", el muy desgraciado suena muy fuerte. Se me ocurrió poner una R. de 4 ohm en serie con el tweeter para bajar la impedancia del mismo, y que suene más despacio. ¿Sirve esto?

Y para los woofer, te agradezco por la enseñanza, le voy a construir un filtrito. Tengo alambre de cobre esmaltado de 17AWG que compré para hacer una bobinita, así que con eso voy a probar. 

La "mini moto" esa, la armé cuando no me interesaba mucho la electrónica, ni la arquitectura, y me sirvió de transporte desde el 2006 hasta ahora. Me lleva a todos lados. Pero me equivoqué de lugar, y sin querer vino a parar a este hilo. 

La cuestión, de lo de la moto, es que tiene una bobina que dice "12V 40W". Y midiendo con el multímetro, cuando la moto está "moderando" (a pocas RPM) marca 6 o 7 V, y cuando la acelero, marca hasta 18 V. Mi duda, es si puedo regular esa corriente Alterna, estancarla en 6V o en 12V (sería lo óptimo) y poder rectificarla para ponerle algún mini amplificador 

Si hay alguna sugerencia, ya que me equivoqué de thread, bienvenida sea 

Saludos, y gracias por los aportes!


----------



## edwindj

bueno amigos cambiando sonido de bafles.
son unos clon del modelo das pf-215N. voy a utilizar driver prv d280ti y los parlantes jp audio 1565 por falta de presupuesto. Espero tenerlos listo para sonar ahora en los carnavles de barranquilla espero que les guste.


----------



## malesi

Hola edwindj
Buen trabajo, 
¿Pero seguro que el grueso de la madera es el del original?
Veo la madera fina para soportar dos de 15 pulgadas.

Saludos


----------



## edwindj

malesi dijo:


> Hola edwindj
> Buen trabajo,
> ¿Pero seguro que el grueso de la madera es el del original?
> Veo la madera fina para soportar dos de 15 pulgadas.
> 
> si los aguanta los dos es una madera  firme es tablemac del bueno, los parlantes no pesan mucho son de 60onzas cada uno. por que vi unos armados con mdf. pero no tiene buena  acustica.
> 
> gracias por comentar que tengas buen dia.


----------



## NEO101

Perdón por contrariarte, pero el mdf es de lo mejor, acústicamente hablando.
Obviamente, para poder compararlo con otro material, debe ser con idénticas dimensiones, idéntico diseño, idéntico parlante, idéntica potencia, idéntico sonido e idéntico ambiente (habitación).
La otra cuestión es que es MUY delicado a golpes y humedad (hay maneras de protegerlo), pero acústicamente, sus cualidades son de lo mejor.

¡Saludos a todos!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches, apoyo mocion de NEO101, el mdf tiene una exelente relacion precio producto y acusticamente hablando es de lo mejorcito, ademas de las buenas cualidades para ser trabajado. un saludo a todos.


----------



## DanielU

agucasta, esa era una jialing? la desarmaste entera jajaja.


----------



## Agucasta

la moto? es una Zanella Pocket 50cc.. Saludos


----------



## edwindj

bueno usted me disculpara pero yo he trabajo con mdf y el table. me gusta mas el table para bajas frecuencias se siente mas duro el bajo,  un saludo para todos  disculpen por decir lo del mdf lo mal del mdf pero no es quize ofender ni generar polemica.


NEO101 dijo:


> Perdón por contrariarte, pero el mdf es de lo mejor, acústicamente hablando.
> Obviamente, para poder compararlo con otro material, debe ser con idénticas dimensiones, idéntico diseño, idéntico parlante, idéntica potencia, idéntico sonido e idéntico ambiente (habitación).
> La otra cuestión es que es MUY delicado a golpes y humedad (hay maneras de protegerlo), pero acústicamente, sus cualidades son de lo mejor.
> 
> ¡Saludos a todos!
> Marcelo.


----------



## NEO101

edwindj dijo:


> bueno usted me disculpara pero yo he trabajo con mdf y el table. me gusta mas el table para bajas frecuencias se siente mas duro el bajo,  un saludo para todos  disculpen por decir lo del mdf lo mal del mdf pero no es quize ofender ni generar polemica.



Hola, ¿cómo andás?
Quedate tranquilo, no creo que nadie se haya ofendido , en cuanto a la polémica una de las mejores cosas que tienen estos foros es poder discutir e intercambiar ideas y puntos de vista. Me parece que siempre que haya respeto es una experiencia muy enriquecedora este intercambio de conocimientos y expericencias. 

Volviendo al tema, ¿comparaste con bafles idénticos y parlantes idénticos?
En caso de que las condiciones de prueba hayan sido con todo igual... se me ocurre preguntar si el grosor de la madera era de por lo menos 15 mm ...

Digo lo de las condiciones de prueba porque 2 cajas con diseños o tamaños diferentes van a sonar *totalmente* diferentes, una pueda "retumbar" más, otra sonar más "seca", una generar más SPL y otra cubrir un rango más amplio...
Disculpame si te digo una obviedad, pero 1cm de diferencia en el ancho de un tubo de sintonía, 2 cm de más en algún lado de una caja, un cambio de ángulo en determinado diseño, etc, hacen cambios *drásticos*. Disculpame si te estoy diciendo una obviedad, desconozco si sabés sobre los trabajos de Thiele y Small y su aplicación...
Hasta te digo más, en parlantes genéricos o de marcas no muy reconocidas, 2 parlantes del mismo modelo (mismo tamaño, modelo y hasta de la misma tanda) pueden tener parámetros de Thiele Small diferentes.... y eso cambia todo!

Bueno, espero no haberte aburrido 
Sigue escribiendo que en este foro siempre son bienvenidas las discusiones que aportan conocimiento   (lo único puede que se enojen con nosotros porque este es el post de fotos...  )

¡Saludos y espero que andes bien!
Marcelo.


----------



## friends

Bueno la de mapresa o mdf de 15mm es la mas comercial, mas aun los mismos vendedores me recomiendan la de pino de 20mm que suena mejor. bueno solo quise comentarles ese detalle aunque este post es de fotos, sepan disculpar. Saludos Friends.


----------



## Quercus

No creo que el pino sea buen material, tiene poca rigidez y mucha fibra. El tema del material para la construcción de bafles es muy extenso y cada cual tiene su gusto. Pero una cosa si tengo clara, el material para la costruccion de bafles tiene que ser lo mas rigido posible para que no retumbe y lo mas neutro posible a las vibraciones para  no producir las suyas propias al recibir la presión del altavoz, o por lo menos que sean lo mas escasas posible,  por eso se utiliza  DM o aglomerado al no tener la fibra continua natural en los trozos de madera su respuesta a las vibraciones es neutra, ya que está compuesto por virutas de mayor o menor tamaño o polvo prensados  con colas. El grueso influye también de forma decisiva, cuanto mejor es el bafle menos vibra, casi siempre por el grueso de la madera o por un buen grueso mezclado con una construcuccion que impide que vibre. Esto lo percibimos claramente cuando tocamos el altavoz por la cara más amplia, o bien el lateral o bien la trasera cuando suena a buena potencia, algunos vibran enormemente, mas cuanto más malos son. Un buen altavoz vibra muy poco *pero*: o bien pesa mucho o bien pesa menos pero su construcción es más engorrosa. Cualquier tipo de madera por buena que sea, al tener fibra y no estar cortada o compensada de alguna forma introduce vibraciones en el sonido. Yo hice unas cajas hace mucho, de roble macizo  de 22mm que indudablemente es infinitamente más  rígido que el pino, creyendo que hacia una de las mejores cajas posibles a mi alcance, los resultados no fueron todo lo buenos que yo esperaba a alta  potencia, por culpa de las vibraciones que la madera introducía, y fue cuando me puse a investigar sobre los materiales que me podrían servir mejor que el DM y el aglomerado. Leí que uno de los mejores materiales para construir cajas acusticas  es el mármol, (rigidez extrema y con un grueso igual al DM apenas vibraciones) los problema que se presentan obviamente son varios y muy importantes: su peso y sobre todo  el problema para trabajar con él (hay que tener una mesa de corte con agua y fresas especiales para hacer los agujeros) lo mejor es dar las  medias al marmolista.  Pues bien, hice 2 altavoces iguales de 40 litros aprox. uno de DM (que es el material, sopesando todo, que mas me gusta, pues es mas rigido que el aglomerado y un peso similar  y otro de mármol con un grosor parecido, el de DM era seguro 19mm.  el mármol no estoy seguro pero creo que era mas fino 16-18mm.  aislados interiormente con lana de roca, fue una odisea hacerlo, pero el sonido del bajo no tenia comparación, el construido en mármol sonaba infinitamente mejor para cualquier potencia, sobre todo a mas potencia, para mi gusto claro. Hubiese sido bueno haber probado con otros aislantes pero un dia se volcó y… Después de la experiencia se me quitaron las ganas de hacer otro. Luego he visto altavoces carísimos que si están hechos de madera,  pero calculada de forma que pegada por capas se contrarresta  la vibración de unas con respecto a las otras, el resultado es una respuesta neutra y un sonido espectacular.
  En fin como se dice por aquí para gustos los colores y muchas veces la sugestion nos hace inclinarnos por un material u otro en función de lo que subjetivamente nos parece que suena mejor, que al fin y al cabo es lo que nos satisface. Esto es una opinión de alguien que sin  ser un experto en la materia solo basada en algunos años de experiencia y algunas lecturas por aqui y por allí intentando conseguir materiales a mi alcance que den buenos resultados a la hora de construir bafles, he llegado a la conclusión que un buen DM lo mas grueso posible y una construcción asimétrica es lo que mejores resultados da con poco precio y  no mucho trabajo.


----------



## edwindj

Volviendo al tema, ¿comparaste con bafles idénticos y parlantes idénticos?
En caso de que las condiciones de prueba hayan sido con todo igual... se me ocurre preguntar si el grosor de la madera era de por lo menos 15 mm ...

 bueno amigo gracias por tu comentario pero la madera es de 18mm de espesor sino que las fotos como se tomaron un poquito lejos.Pero como te dije el parlante pesa aprox 10 libras cada uno asi que no me asusto por ese lado.

espero comentarles cuando realize la prueba de sonido para ver si valio la pena hacer estos bafles saludes jeje.


----------



## dandany

quercus10 dijo:


> No creo que el pino sea buen material, tiene poca rigidez y mucha fibra. El tema del material para la construcción de bafles es muy extenso y cada cual tiene su gusto. Pero una cosa si tengo clara, el material para la costruccion de bafles tiene que ser lo mas rigido posible para que no retumbe y lo mas neutro posible a las vibraciones para  no producir las suyas propias al recibir la presión del altavoz, o por lo menos que sean lo mas escasas posible,  por eso se utiliza  DM o aglomerado al no tener la fibra continua natural en los trozos de madera su respuesta a las vibraciones es neutra, ya que está compuesto por virutas de mayor o menor tamaño o polvo prensados  con colas. El grueso influye también de forma decisiva, cuanto mejor es el bafle menos vibra, casi siempre por el grueso de la madera o por un buen grueso mezclado con una construcuccion que impide que vibre. Esto lo percibimos claramente cuando tocamos el altavoz por la cara más amplia, o bien el lateral o bien la trasera cuando suena a buena potencia, algunos vibran enormemente, mas cuanto más malos son. Un buen altavoz vibra muy poco *pero*: o bien pesa mucho o bien pesa menos pero su construcción es más engorrosa. Cualquier tipo de madera por buena que sea, al tener fibra y no estar cortada o compensada de alguna forma introduce vibraciones en el sonido. Yo hice unas cajas hace mucho, de roble macizo  de 22mm que indudablemente es infinitamente más  rígido que el pino, creyendo que hacia una de las mejores cajas posibles a mi alcance, los resultados no fueron todo lo buenos que yo esperaba a alta  potencia, por culpa de las vibraciones que la madera introducía, y fue cuando me puse a investigar sobre los materiales que me podrían servir mejor que el DM y el aglomerado. Leí que uno de los mejores materiales para construir cajas acusticas  es el mármol, (rigidez extrema y con un grueso igual al DM apenas vibraciones) los problema que se presentan obviamente son varios y muy importantes: su peso y sobre todo  el problema para trabajar con él (hay que tener una mesa de corte con agua y fresas especiales para hacer los agujeros) lo mejor es dar las  medias al marmolista.  Pues bien, hice 2 altavoces iguales de 40 litros aprox. uno de DM (que es el material, sopesando todo, que mas me gusta, pues es mas rigido que el aglomerado y un peso similar  y otro de mármol con un grosor parecido, el de DM era seguro 19mm.  el mármol no estoy seguro pero creo que era mas fino 16-18mm.  aislados interiormente con lana de roca, fue una odisea hacerlo, pero el sonido del bajo no tenia comparación, el construido en mármol sonaba infinitamente mejor para cualquier potencia, sobre todo a mas potencia, para mi gusto claro. Hubiese sido bueno haber probado con otros aislantes pero un dia se volcó y… Después de la experiencia se me quitaron las ganas de hacer otro. Luego he visto altavoces carísimos que si están hechos de madera,  pero calculada de forma que pegada por capas se contrarresta  la vibración de unas con respecto a las otras, el resultado es una respuesta neutra y un sonido espectacular.
> En fin como se dice por aquí para gustos los colores y muchas veces la sugestion nos hace inclinarnos por un material u otro en función de lo que subjetivamente nos parece que suena mejor, que al fin y al cabo es lo que nos satisface. Esto es una opinión de alguien que sin  ser un experto en la materia solo basada en algunos años de experiencia y algunas lecturas por aqui y por allí intentando conseguir materiales a mi alcance que den buenos resultados a la hora de construir bafles, he llegado a la conclusión que un buen DM lo mas grueso posible y una construcción asimétrica es lo que mejores resultados da con poco precio y  no mucho trabajo.


Me Parecio exelente tu comentario; el unico problema es bueno, para sonido Hi-Fi encajarian esas teorias, la gente que quiere armarse sus recientos obiamente no va a recurrir inmediantamente a un trozo de marmol(que teoricamente es lo mejor) pero practicamente es pesado y poco practico,pero! con rendimento extraodinario.Yo por ejemplo ensamblo mis propias cajas (como algunos de los amigos de aca), a mi siempre me intereso saber cual es la diferencia de materiales ,por ejemplo entre OSB,MDF,aglomerado,contrachapado entre ellos que son los mas usados para cajas acusticas.
Yo arme una caja en OSB que logicamente el osb se compone de varios tipos de maderas duras semiduras y blandas...yo en mi simple opinion siento diferencia entre el OSB y el MDF el mdf es un golpe mas opaco  talves mas real .. el osb le da al sonido una sensacion de potencia y de buen sonido (siendo la madera mas barata en el segmento de las maderas prensadas después del aglomerado )
(Aclaro que probé con 2 woofers Emience Alpha 15'')
Es mi simple opionion, probada a oreja nada mas..el cambio es notable eso es verdad lo de la rigidez es muy importante en sistemas que se quiera generar mucho SPL y tambien se puede desir fidelidad sonora.
Un gran saludo amigos.


----------



## Quercus

Los altavoces eran identicos de la marca beyma, muy reputados en mi zona. Los bafles no,  porque quería comparar.  El de DM te decia que tenia 19mm de expesor.  Pero para bafles de 40litros 
  Yo no quiero criticar tu montaje, cuando uno hace algo que le gusta intenta que quede lo mejor posible, te felicito por ello, espero que los prueves pronto y que te suenen maravillosamente, mi comentario lo he hecho para dar a conocer mi experiencia, si a alguien le sirve…
  Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, sigamos la charla por algún tema afín.
Este es de fotos de bafles, no sobre materiales y construcción. Hay muchos para eso.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Bueno, acá pongo 2 fotos de mi ampli de guitarra eléctrica (no sé si entra en la clasificación de bafle pero bueh). Como algunos ya saben, es un TDA2050 en puente, con preamplificador Peavey, parlante Eminence Legend 1258 y ahora tapizado en cuerina bordó. (aunque en las fotos se ve rojo).

Saludos!











PD: Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia de cómo hacer el logo del ampli, por favor, pásela. (No para el diseño, porque ya lo tengo, lo que necesito es cómo llevar el diseño a la práctica jeje)


----------



## Helminto G.

precioso, que tan complejo es el logo, pudes comprar un pedazo de chpa de bronce y con una caladora de mano


----------



## Agucasta

Eso sería muy bueno. Son letras bastante poligonles, _parecidas_ al logo de Peavey 
Con tu comentario me acordé que tengo unas chapas de aluminio, que eran de un disipador de un TDA2030 (son 6 chapitas de 8cm x 4cm que estaban unidas abajo al IC, y arriba dobladas en forma de abanico)

Voy a probar con esas chapitas que son bastante finas, y con una lima 

Muchas gracias por el comentario y por la sugerencia que me vino "al pelo".

Agucasta


----------



## Helminto G.

no olvides pulir al final para que se vea bien


----------



## Agucasta

Con un papel de lija bien fino se me ocurre, o con una virulana (esponja de acero) con la que uso para pulir las placas de cobre antes de hacer la serigrafía de las PCB 

Ya mismo me pongo a probar 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Otra que puede ser .... si te animas, es hacer una chapa de bronce grabada , igual que se hacen las plaquetas . Podes hacerlo con acido nitrico ( ojo que es violento ) para que se haga mas rapido .
Pero OJO de lejos, con lentes protectores, guantes y al aire libre, porque el oxido nitroso que sale es TREMENDO. Para que no ataque te conviene pintar con esmalte sintetico , ademas calienta bastante.
Si tenes paciencia , hacela con percloruro de las plaquetas.....
Tu bafle muy lindo , eso si , con pre de marca y parlante bueno ...arma cualquiera


----------



## Agucasta

Jaja, Gracias Antonio, muy buena esa. El preamplificador es una copia de un Peavey, lo diseñó Oscar Monsalvo, de acá del foro, pero es caserito también jeje.. Y el parlante, me cansé de renegar con un "Spectrun" (woofer de rango extendido, algo contradictoria la clasificación jeje) así que invertí en algo bueno.. 
Saludos!


----------



## malesi

Que pena que vivas lejos.......
Por aqui tengo una cosa de
mis tiempos tiene 25 años.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Muy profesional que te quedo! 

¿De cuántas pulgadas es el woofercito?
¿Qué tal anda con el tda2050 en puente?

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta

Malesi! Realmente es una pena que viva lejos! está excelente ese logo! 

Electrocónico, es de 12" el _parlantito_. Con el TDA2050 anda muy bien. Un volumen excelente para tocar en vivo, y una calidad bastante aceptable.

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## Tacatomon

malesi dijo:


> Que pena que vivas lejos.......
> Por aqui tengo una cosa de
> mis tiempos tiene 25 años.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47848



Un logo grande entre los grandes...


----------



## wattalex

oyeeeeeee que vien te  quedo tu ampli de guitarra esta muy  chido  yo ando  en un proyecto =  nadamas me falta conseguir la bocina aqui nadamas  consigues las de la marca celestion y son un poco caritas jejeje bueno  pues ni  modos tendre que ahorar un poco...


----------



## Agucasta

Sí, ahorrar un poco más, o encargar un Eminence. No son muy inferiores en calidad, ni menos en rendimiento. Las curvas de SPL son bastante parecidas en modelos similares de Eminence y Celestion. Lo que sí, el precio. Los primeros cuestan un 30% menos que los segundos 

Aguante Eminence!!


----------



## nomesacasunmango

macua dijo:


> Hola, alguien podra decirme que filtro debo utilizar para que los piezo de la foto funcionen correctamente?
> Podria servirme el que publico juan jose en la pagina 21?
> Yo los conectaba solo con un capacitor de 4.7µF no polarizado, como se ve en la foto, pero no duraban mucho tiempo funcionando y el sonido que emitian era pesimo comparado con otros tweeter con bobina (no piezo).
> Saludos y gracias de antemano.



siempre es recomendable colocar una resistencia de 15 ohms x 5 w ,el tweter no le afectara en lo mas minimo en su rendimioento y durara un poco mas y por el costo del piezo ,no me preocuparia en que se rompan . el capacitor de corte me parece un valor muy bajo (4.7) probaria por 2.2 y iria subiendo


----------



## Agucasta

> el capacitor de corte me parece un valor muy bajo (4.7) probaria por 2.2 y iria subiendo


Es cierto. Con 4.7uF el tweeter queda haciendo "TSSS TSSS" nada más.. Con un 2.2uf empiezan a notarse otros sonidos aparte de los chillidos..

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nomesacasunmango dijo:


> el capacitor de corte me parece *un valor muy bajo (4.7) probaria por 2.2* y iria subiendo





agucasta89 dijo:


> *Con 4.7uF el tweeter queda haciendo  "TSSS TSSS" nada más*.. *Con un 2.2uf *empiezan a notarse otros sonidos  aparte de los chillidos..



  
Están fumando algo raro?  
La frecuencia de corte se calcula como fc=1 / (2 * PI * R * C), así que si el capacitor es mas chico, la frecuencia de corte es mas alta...no?

Lean *acá*, por favor...


----------



## nomesacasunmango

ezavalla dijo:


> Están fumando algo raro?
> La frecuencia de corte se calcula como fc=1 / (2 * PI * R * C), así que si el capacitor es mas chico, la frecuencia de corte es mas alta...no?
> 
> Lean *acá*, por favor...



muy bien la respuesta ,tal vez interprete mal unas cosas,lo que queria era simplificar total uno puede explicar profundamente en el tema y me a pasado ver que le algunos terminan colocando 4,7 x 50 v porque dice el vendedor  que suena mejor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nomesacasunmango dijo:


> algunos terminan colocando 4,7 x 50 v _*porque dice el vendedor  que suena mejor*_


  .....el vendedor? ....PSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Agucasta

Es cierto  yo fui víctima del gremio de vendedores. Varias veces. Aunque ahora los tengo a ustedes que me sacan las dudas, y no como ellos que me las crean.

Acá dejo la foto de Malesi, con la cual hice yo mismo el logo para mi baffle.

*[Malesi]*
Ver el archivo adjunto 47848

*[Agustín]*






Es un mini-aporte para pedir perdón a Eza por ser taaaan burro  (posta)
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Agustín dijo:
			
		

>


UUUAAAAAAAUUUU!!!   

Si eso lo hiciste vos, te quedó ESPECTACULAR!!! Muy buen trabajo agustín, te quedó re bien.

Cuando vi las imágenes no podía creer que lo habías hecho vos, parecía comprado! 

Saludos!! Felicitaciones.


----------



## Agucasta

Muchas gracias! Con muuuucha paciencia, los Simpson de fondo, y un Terma Cuyano bien frío lo hice.

Lo atornillé finalmente a un pequeño ampli que hice con el TDA2050 en puente mostrado en post anteriores..





Gracias por comentar


----------



## zxeth

Bueno, aca dejo mis bafles, un poco viejos (ya hace 1 año), me los copie de un esquema que me hizo mi tio en el mechanical, son solo para medios, ya que bajos no reproduce ni aunque le tires una senoidal de 60hz a todo volumen jajajaj (no mentira algo reproduce, pero distorciona mucho, por eso tienen un fitrito 


Son los de abajo. Los uso para la pc, igual por ahora se usa muy poco esa pc


----------



## falko1125

hola sres..del foro los felicito por todo el laburo y empeño, que ponen en estos proyectos,,sigan asi..aca les dejo unas fotos de mis primeros bafles ,,,sin terminar,que opinan??


----------



## Helminto G.

preciosas, muy bonito acabado


----------



## tatajara

Muy bonito falko1125, felicitaciones

Y zxeth muy lindo montaje, lo copiaste de algún diseño o lo calculaste vos?

Saludos


----------



## zxeth

tatajara dijo:


> Muy bonito falko1125, felicitaciones
> 
> Y zxeth muy lindo montaje, lo copiaste de algún diseño o lo calculaste vos?
> 
> Saludos



Me lo paso mi tio, tenia esos planos desde el año de... mejor no digo jajaja, se desacian los planos en mis manos cuando los agarre, despues me los paso por mechanical desktop para que se los haga para el, y al final me los regalo . Puro medios, apenas se escucha el bass de los sony


----------



## Agucasta

> mechanical desktop


Es un programón. De AutoDesk, como el Autocad, etc. Mi viejo usa el Mechanical para diseñar todo tipo de dispositivos. Es muy exacto.. 

Saludos!


----------



## Electronec

falko1125 Y zxet,....... Excelentes trabajos muchachos. Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## falko1125

gracias gente por los buenos comentarios...les informo que soy de parana ,,,y me encuentro con un problemin,,,saben donde conceguir capacitores ,,para los filtros..ya que tengo que colocarle capacidades grandes  y con los que se conciguen aca,,me van aocupar todo el fondo jeje...me pasarian alguna direccion..,gracias ,,,,.


----------



## AntonioAA

falko1125 : Soy de Santa Fe ... vecino. No se que casas de electronica hay en Paraná ( existe Parolin aun?) .Aca santa fe NO es mejor , pero hay 3 casas de electronica , 3! . No creo que tengas problema de conseguir caps .
Los bafflecitos muy bonitos , pasa la ficha de que parlantes usaste, son 6"? Me gusta el domito central muy tipo B&W ... Hiciste algun calculo para la caja?
Despues de siglos de escuchar musica y meter mano , he concluido que los 6" de rango completo son muy adecuados , completando con un tweeter y eso si, un bruto subwoofer bien abajo. Son gustos.

Que el Gran Zavalla no me rete!....JAJAJA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

falko1125 dijo:


> me encuentro con un problemin,,,saben donde conceguir capacitores ,,para los filtros..ya que tengo que colocarle capacidades grandes  y con los que se conciguen aca,,me van aocupar todo el fondo


Si necesitás capacitores de valores mas o menos altos podés probar con usar los capacitores para arranque de motores. Esos los venden en las casa de electricidad o respuestos de electrodomésticos y son bastante baratos.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Despues de siglos de escuchar musica y meter mano , he concluido que los  6" de rango completo son muy adecuados , completando con un tweeter y  eso si, un bruto subwoofer bien abajo. Son gustos.
> *Que el Gran Zavalla no me rete!*....JAJAJA


  
Por que el *GRAN *Zavalla? ...por lo viejo? 

Y por que iba a retarte? Yo también uso parlantes RE en mis baffles. Es un poco más de lío filtrarlos y ajustarlos bien, pero suenan mucho mejor que los parlantes ped0rr0s que venden para audiocar...


----------



## zxeth

agucasta89 dijo:


> Es un programón. De AutoDesk, como el Autocad, etc. Mi viejo usa el Mechanical para diseñar todo tipo de dispositivos. Es muy exacto..
> 
> Saludos!



El mechanical es lo mejor, bueno no, en realidad el solid, pero el mechanical para hacer planos simples en 3d te deja asombrado. Nunca terminas de usar todas las herramientas, es infinito..


Gracias a todos por los comentarios


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado Zavalla : tengo la friolera de 54 años ... no creo que me superes en eso! 
Fue dicho con reverencia dados tus importantes aportes.
Somos colegas y sos CASI tan insoportable como yo!! 
Disiento ligeramente con los parlantes de audiocar... hay de todo pero los Pioneer de los cuales tengo varios pares en uso andan de lindo.... Ya puse antes los que arme para el home y en el taller tengo andando unos del año '80 que son los mas cristalino y definido que he escuchado, lastima que son para 10W como se acostumbraba en esa epoca.


----------



## juanfilas

hola falko, yo para lograr grandes capacidades uso varios capacitores de polyester en paralelo, ademas de que en esta forma disminuye su impedancia e inductancia haciendolos mejores, por lo que veo usaste un tweeter si no me equivoco jahro domo de 1´´ y el parlante no lo puedo reconocer pero parece de 5.25´´ con esos transductores el cruce te va a quedar idealmente (a ojo, hay que medir) en unos 3000-3500hz donde seguramente no vas a necesitar mas de 15uF en ninguna rama. En fin cualquier duda pregunta tranquilo, saludos

Juan



falko1125 dijo:


> gracias gente por los buenos comentarios...les informo que soy de parana ,,,y me encuentro con un problemin,,,saben donde conceguir capacitores ,,para los filtros..ya que tengo que colocarle capacidades grandes y con los que se conciguen aca,,me van aocupar todo el fondo jeje...me pasarian alguna direccion..,gracias ,,,,.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado Zavalla : tengo la friolera de 54 años ... no creo que me superes en eso!


Nop...solo tengo 47 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Fue dicho con reverencia dados tus importantes aportes.
> Somos colegas y *sos CASI tan insoportable como yo!!*


Nooooo....quien te ha dicho que soy insoportable? ...  



AntonioAA dijo:


> *Disiento ligeramente con los parlantes de audiocar*... hay de todo pero los Pioneer de los cuales tengo varios pares en uso andan de lindo.... Ya puse antes los que arme para el home y en el taller tengo andando unos del año '80 que son los mas cristalino y definido que he escuchado, lastima que son para 10W como se acostumbraba en esa epoca.


OK. Yo no he tenido mucho éxito con los de audiocar, y todos los Pioneer a los que he tenido acceso son multivías, así que no puedo hacer HiFi con eso....y tampoco puedo medirlos...


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Nop...solo tengo 47


La misma edad que mi viejo, cuál es tu fecha de nacimiento? (no te incomoda, verdad?)


ezavalla dijo:


> OK. Yo no he tenido mucho éxito con los de audiocar, y todos los Pioneer a los que he tenido acceso *son multivías, así que no puedo hacer HiFi con eso....*y tampoco puedo medirlos...


Y que te detuvo a "transformar" esos parlantes de audiocar en parlantes "normales"?
Transformar= Volar a la mierd@ las vías adicionales (NO están sujetas al cono, tranquilamente se sacan o cortan) y dejar solo el woofer... 

Te animo a que pruebes, luego conseguís (o hacés) un guardapolvo para el cono, lo pegás con cemento de contacto y tenés tu woofer, 6x9 o circular... 

Pensá, no estaría mal la transformación. 

Saludos!


----------



## falko1125

hola JUAN,,.es verdad los domos son jaro de 2,5 pulgadas..y los parlantes son powerbass de 6,5 pulgadas,,el dato del fabricante dice que coloque 145 microfaradios y un bobina de 4,7 micro henrrios...trabajan a 200 o 300 hz..y al tweeter.le fabrique un filtro de corte a 1 khz..le saque unos calculos tirandoles tonos en frecuencias y vi que el tweeter ,por lo menos ,,hasta 1 khz o 1 ,5khz,,funcaba sin distorcion..se justifica cortarlo tan bajo ???,,o lo  corto en lo mas alto que trabaje sin caer en distorcion?,,.gracias saludos..a y parolin cerro..en parana quedaron unas pobres casas de repuestos para tecnico ,,..para el hobista .no nos dan bola..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> La misma edad que mi viejo, cuál es tu fecha de nacimiento? (no te incomoda, verdad?)


Nop, no me incomoda. Es el 08/12/1963



Tavo dijo:


> Y que te detuvo a "transformar" esos parlantes de audiocar en parlantes "normales"?
> Transformar= Volar a la mierd@ las vías adicionales (NO están sujetas al cono, tranquilamente se sacan o cortan) y dejar solo el woofer...
> Te animo a que pruebes, luego conseguís (o hacés) un guardapolvo para el cono, lo pegás con cemento de contacto y tenés tu woofer, 6x9 o circular...


Es que no tiene caso . Esos parlantes está diseñados para usarlos así. Si le quito los otros "drivers" voy a tener que analizar cuales frecuencias de cruce han usado...y rogar que no se haga percha cuando los desarme.   Noooo...es mucho lío y no conozco el resultado futuro, ni sé si pueden llegar a quedar "bien". Para saberlo, tendría que desarmarlos y estudiarlos....y tengo una vagaaaaannnnciaaaaaa


----------



## Agucasta

> La misma edad que mi viejo, cuál es tu fecha de nacimiento? (no te incomoda, verdad?)


Jajaja, mi viejo también es del '63. Sólo unos 18 días más grande que Ezavalla 

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

falko1125 dijo:


> hola JUAN,,.es verdad los domos son jaro de 2,5 pulgadas..y los parlantes son powerbass de 6,5 pulgadas,,el dato del fabricante dice que coloque 145 microfaradios y un bobina de 4,7 micro henrrios...trabajan a 200 o 300 hz..y al tweeter.le fabrique un filtro de corte a 1 khz..le saque unos calculos tirandoles tonos en frecuencias y vi que el tweeter ,por lo menos ,,hasta 1 khz o 1 ,5khz,,funcaba sin distorcion..se justifica cortarlo tan bajo ???,,o lo corto en lo mas alto que trabaje sin caer en distorcion?,,.gracias saludos..a y parolin cerro..en parana quedaron unas pobres casas de repuestos para tecnico ,,..para el hobista .no nos dan bola..


 

!!!!! la frecuencia de corte tiene que ser igual tanto para el woofer como el tweeter, no cortes a 300hz el woofer por que eliinas toda la info de medios que es la mas importante! calcula para empezar un filtro 2do orden con winisd, esos tweeters no los bajes mas de 2500hz 2do orden, en 3er orden podes bajar un poco mas, pero se te va a complicar el tema del calculo del crossover. yo armaria algo seguro y simple, 2do orden a 2500hz es lo ideal para los transductores que tenes (yo medi y probe ese tweeter y la distorsiòn es buena pero siempre y cuando lo cortes bastante alto en frecuencia.


----------



## falko1125

ok,,gracias por los datos...tengo para entretenerme..mande a tornear unos pies tipo hi-end..les falta laca y unas calcos discretas..despues armar unas torres de 3 vias con el mismo diceño tengo todos los parlantes listos..y me falta un buen subwofwer ,,quiero ponerle jbl de 12 pulgadas..cuando los termine subo mas fotos...saludos atodos...garcias....


----------



## falko1125

hola Sr.JUANFILAS..mi nombre es JORGE..GIMENEZ...te comento que estoy  ,,fabricando bafles para mi gusto personal y para la venta..la idea es  poder armar algo de buena ..calidad..(estudio..o torres linea  hi-fi..)..ya que en nuestro pais  hay pocos trabajos de buena calidad o  nos cuesta colocarlos en el mercado..al menos es mi caso...soy de PARANA  -ENTRE RIOS....bue no no quiero parecer un lloron..,,me gustaria si se  puede ..compartir, intercambiar informacion..no para copiar tu  trabajo!!!..solo de datos de terminaciones y donde comprar buenos  parlantes, o materiales para construir los filtros...aca no hay  nada..compre varaias herramientas..(fresadora de mano,,cepillo  electrico,taladros de banco,,brocas ,,fresas..etc)..me falta la cierra  de banco ,,pero me las arreglo bien ..por ahora...Por el momento estoy  en etapa de pruebas..y viendo con que materiales obtengo los mejores  resultados..postee mi primer par de bafles aca..y los probamos con  amplificadores valvulares...por ahora todo bien ..pero me falta  mucho..este tema es apacionante y muy extenso..asi que,,si usted  puede,deves en cuando le preguntaria ,,sobre los temas que tanto nos  apacionan..por que creo que esto solo se logra con ganas y buen  gusto...desde ya muchas gracias....saludos.....A SALUDOS A TODOS LOS INTEGRANTES DE ESTE FORO...SIN ELLOS NO TENDRIAMOS COMO PASAR NUESTRO TIEMPO SIN DIVERTIRNOS Y PROYECTAR DESAFIOS CADA VES MEJORES... Y CON TODO EL ESFUERSO QUE IMPLICA,,,UN ABRAZO..


----------



## juanfilas

hola falco, preguntar, lo que quieras (cualquier empresario inteligente no ayudaria a la competencia no? evidentemente no soy inteligente   )comprar acá imposible, yo importo todo, pero ahí el tema ya es mas complicado (despachante de aduana, contactos con los fabricantes/distribuidores, etc) cualquier duda pregunta tranquilo (tampoco me pidas que te diseñe el bafle entero...) 

saludos

Juan


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas alguien por las dudas no tendria los planos para armar un bafle SB850 2x18"


----------



## falko1125

Si te sirven,,,,,,,, adelante...!!!


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos los compañeros del foro. Después de un rato de inactividad por aquí, regreso para mostrar un bafle que estoy haciendo.

Se trata de un pequeño bafle de 13 litros (volumen interno) para un subwoofer de 10" Pioneer TS-SW251.







Esta fabricado con MDF 15mm y será instalado en un Peugeot 207 modelo 2010. La idea es que fuera 'removible' por si fuera necesario ocupar la cajuela de el auto (son pequeños), por esta misma razón escogimos ese modelo delgado de subwoofer que para darle un poco de fuerza a los bajos será más que suficiente.

El amplificador va a ir montado dentro del mismo bafle y se podrá ver a través de una ventana de acrilico adornada con un marco. Por dentro de ese marco instalaremos un par de led's para que den un poco de luz al ampli.

Todo irá tapizado con fieltro negro, a exepcion del marco que ira pintado en color negro mate.

El martes voy a comprar el subwoofer y el ampli así que hasta entonces podre seguir trabajando.

El diseño me lo invente yo y las criticas y comentarios son bienvenidos.

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta

Me gusta el concepto de removible. Yo también sufro de falta de espacio en la luneta (tengo un pequeño Fiat 147) y por ahí se me complicaría mucho tener un Sub Woofer que ocupase todo el espacio.. Me gusta, me gusta.. 

Lo que por ahí me desconcierta un poco es la escasa altura, y litraje. Son suficientes? Digo, según los parámetros T/S? 

Estéticamente se ve muy bueno, ahora habrá que escucharlos 

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16

Agucasta dijo:


> Lo que por ahí me desconcierta un poco es la escasa altura, y litraje. Son suficientes? Digo, según los parámetros T/S?



En la página de Pioneer recomiendan:

Recommended Enclosure                                   0.35 to 0.7 cu. ft.

El volumen de este bafle es: 0.46 cu. ft.

El promedio de 0.35 y 0.7 seria como 0.525 cu.ft.

La diferencia entre ese numero y el valor del bafle son 1.8 L.

Que me regañen pero considero que no hay demasiada diferencia. Hay que tomar en cuenta que el bafle irá dentro de una cajuela, que le da un poco mas de resonancia al asunto.


----------



## Agucasta

Pablo, mi comentario era sólo una pregunta, no te lo tomes a mal. Sólo que me pareció rara la disposición de las maderas que forman la caja. Me pareció muy baja, nada más, pero estoy seguro que va a sonar muy bien  

Por favor cuando lo termines subí fotos 

Saludos!!


----------



## Pablo16

No me enojo jajaj Y si se ve muy chaparra pero creo que funcionara.

Subo fotos y video de ser posible.


----------



## zxeth

un bafle funciona si o si ajajja. Muy raro eso de 10 lts, yo con mis jahro tengo 2 vented de 20lts y hay ruidos horribles de los que me voy a encargar de sacar (todavia no lo selle con silicona, por eso). Por suerte pienso comprarme un galaxy como mi primer auto, y a ese el baul le sobra


----------



## osk_rin

pablo
me he encontrado un video de pionner, y en el minuto 1:18 aparece un concepto parecido al tuyo  si a espacio se refiere ese modelo de sub. es bastante practico 




saludos


----------



## KarLos!

El bafle de Pablo16 se parece un poco al modelo XS-LB12S de la Sony Xplod que ya viene con todo y cajon especial para lugares reducidos, solo que este modelo es de 12" y que es completamente sellado

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá un Super Bafle para "Medios y Agudos"

Un Super Black Widow 1801-8 Con una curva pegandole a los 4kHz acoplado a un Driver "Berreta" Frecuencias vocales en el Woofer y el driver con todo el rango que sobra. Se planea su compañero.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Agucasta

waaau.. 18" pulgadas para hacer medios 

Me imagino la caja de graves jeje


----------



## Pablo16

Lo dificil debe ser transportar ese equipo


----------



## Tacatomon

Jjajaajja, Ese cajón quedó Listo para Una instalación! Está grande y pesado. No había manera de desperdiciar semejante altavoz. Así que se le dio una nueva casa. Aún así sea de 18" ese altavoz no le pide nada a cualquier Altavoz de Bajos-Medios Beyma, RCF, 18Sound inclusive JBL!

Hartley Peavey Sabía lo que hacía.

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16

Sabía, dicen que ya no tanto jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon

Pablo16 dijo:


> Sabía, dicen que ya no tanto jajaja


Sip, Ahora, todo mundo dice que los Nuevos BW de la Peavey ya no son lo de antes... Por ahora, no he oído ninguno, y en la página web solo aparecen datos escuetos de la mayoría de sus altavoces... Así que 

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

Tacatomon dijo:


> Sip, Ahora, todo mundo dice que los Nuevos BW de la Peavey ya no son lo de antes... Por ahora, no he oído ninguno, y en la página web solo aparecen datos escuetos de la mayoría de sus altavoces... Así que
> 
> Saludos!




yo si los escuche, son los de aca,  , y siguen siendo como los primeros BW de Peavey.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Un Super Black Widow 1801-8 Con una curva pegandole a los 4kHz acoplado a un Driver "Berreta" Frecuencias vocales en el Woofer y el driver con todo el rango que sobra. Se planea
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Black Widow/DSC02633.jpg



La verdad que esa trompa intimida, que hay detras de semejante trompa?


----------



## Tacatomon

pipa09 dijo:


> yo si los escuche, son los de aca,  , y siguen siendo como los primeros BW de Peavey.
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad que esa trompa intimida, que hay detras de semejante trompa?



En la trompeta, está un driver nacional que se queda re-corto en los agudos, por eso los SuperTweeters arriba.

Saludos!


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Nop, no me incomoda. Es el 08/12/1963
> 
> 
> Es que no tiene caso . Esos parlantes está diseñados para usarlos así. Si le quito los otros "drivers" voy a tener que analizar cuales frecuencias de cruce han usado...y rogar que no se haga percha cuando los desarme.   Noooo...es mucho lío y no conozco el resultado futuro, ni sé si pueden llegar a quedar "bien". Para saberlo, tendría que desarmarlos y estudiarlos....y tengo una vagaaaaannnnciaaaaaa



Vago no, tímido para el trabajo...


----------



## pipa09

Tacatomon dijo:


> En la trompeta, está un driver nacional que se queda re-corto en los agudos, por eso los SuperTweeters arriba.
> 
> Saludos!




Ah ah, pense que solo era la caja sola, no te daba por buscar algo mejor en Drivers? seria una lastima no poder acompañar a ese woofer con algo de su altura!
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

pipa09 dijo:


> Ah ah, pense que solo era la caja sola, no te daba por buscar algo mejor en Drivers? seria una lastima no poder acompañar a ese woofer con algo de su altura!
> Saludos!



Si, Eso le dije al Cliente (Mi Abuelo), pero por el momento es lo que tenía, Le recomendé unos Selenium D2500Ti-Nd que estaban accesibles en mi tierra, pero ni aún así ... Ni modo; La billetera Manda 

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

Tacatomon dijo:


> La billetera Manda
> 
> Saludos!




   

La verdad que si,


----------



## Pablo16

Ya llego Sergio el bailador...

Les informo que hoy fueron comprados el subwoofer y el ampli.

-Subwoofer Pioneer TS-SW251 de 800w (250 RMS)
-Amplificador Boss MonoBlock Diablo D1200 280w @ 4ohm
                  Crossover: Low pass/Full
                  Bass Boost
                  Control remoto de subwoofer
                  etc etc.

Espero mañana estar montando todo en el bafle y para antes del viernes tenerlo probado y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## falko1125

hola todos los del foro ..aca les dejo unas fotitos de unos baflecitos hechos en mi taller ..para parlantes yahro de 18,pulgadas por 800w y un driver bomber.con un divisor cortado en 2khz.me falata ponerle algo para bajarle la potencia a los drivers..estoi indeciso ,,no se si ponerle recistencias o un foco de 12v,,se tienen que bancar unos 700 u 800w..rms ..que me recomiendan ..espero sus respuestas.opinen..gracias y saludos a todos.........


----------



## Helminto G.

colorido    .....


----------



## falko1125

admiro tu descripcion..


----------



## zxeth

Lo ca-o los yahro, pero para audio personal esta bueno. Muy lindo bichito te hicistes he. Te felicito


----------



## Dano

Helminto G. dijo:


> colorido    .....



+1 Soy algo mas clasista, prefiero todo negro con algun gris.


----------



## falko1125

gracias..por las coloridas opiniones..si pueden me dan una mano con el tema en cuestion,,que le pongo para no reventar los drivers..tienen que bancar 600 w y mas..gracias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

falko1125 dijo:


> gracias..por las coloridas opiniones..si pueden me dan una mano con el tema en cuestion,,que le pongo para no reventar los drivers..tienen que bancar 600 w y mas..gracias...


En este tema no te van a dar ninguna ayuda, ya que no es para eso sino para mostrar los baffles que has diseñado. Si querés ayuda sobre algo, usá el buscador, y si el tema no existe, crealo vos para hacer tu pregunta.


----------



## Kebra

falko1125 dijo:


> hola todos los del foro ..aca les dejo unas fotitos de unos baflecitos hechos en mi taller ..para parlantes yahro de 18,pulgadas por 800w



Bueno, a ver, una estufa de cuarzo de 2 velas es de 1200 Watts, así que, supongamos que usamos una sola, son 600 Watts. Yo por las dudas tendría un matafuegos a mano... 





falko1125 dijo:


> y un driver bomber.con un divisor cortado en 2khz.me falata ponerle algo para bajarle la potencia a los drivers..estoi indeciso ,,no se si ponerle recistencias o un foco de 12v,,se tienen que bancar unos 700 u 800w..rms ..que me recomiendan ..espero sus respuestas.opinen..gracias y saludos a todos.........




Me viene a la memoria un capítulo de Los Simpsons donde Homero quiere ponerse su propio negocio por internet y se lo ve leyendo, en el siguiente orden:

1- Markenting Avanzado.
2- Marketing para principiantes.
3- Diccionario.


----------



## Agucasta

Jajaja, Kebra, me gusta mucho tu humor.
Saludos


----------



## walter807

Kebra, yo creo que este tema es para mostrar los bafles que cada uno diseña y que lo demas den sus opiniones, obviamente referidas a los bafles y no a comparaciones de los capitulos de los simpson, para eso debe haber otro post, saludos


----------



## Agucasta

La forma sarcástica que usó Kebra para hacer analogía de los Simpson, es preferible antes de que le diga: Posteá bien $#¡!"#.. Es sutil, tal vez nos muevan a moderación, pero no nos suspenden por desacatar normas del foro, como la del lenguaje apropiado 

Saludos, y aguante los Simpson.

PD: Desconozco por qué Falko está suspendido. No sé si tiene que ver con sus ultimos comentarios en este hilo


----------



## matijuarez

Ampli 70 W,peavey 12 pulgadas..suena excelente


----------



## Santee

Felicitaciones Mati, te quedó GENIAL.  

suerte, disfrutalo.


----------



## Tavo

matijuarez dijo:


> Ampli 70 W,peavey 12 pulgadas..suena excelente



Che, cuánto pagaste el woofer Peavey?

Te quedó bien!
Saludos.


----------



## matijuarez

$240,previamente habia pagado $100 uno chino que duro nada :/ ..ya tiene muchas continuas arriba este peavey pero se las re aguanta


----------



## Agucasta

Está muy bueno Mati. Prolijo y poderoso 

A disfrutar


----------



## Pablo16

Yo opino que ese Peavey merece un driver (tweeter) de 'mejores prestaciones' jajaja  no es una critica para nada, solamente pienso que le iria mejor. Me gusta que el ampli este integrado al bafle.

Ya quedo listo e instalado el bafle que estaba armando con sub Pioneer, pero le tome fotos con una camara que NO es mía y estoy esperando a que me las envíen. hasta entonces las subo por aca.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

falko1125 dijo:


> hola todos los del foro ..aca les dejo unas fotitos de unos baflecitos hechos en mi taller ..para parlantes yahro de 18,pulgadas por 800w y un driver bomber.con un divisor cortado en 2khz.me falata ponerle algo para bajarle la potencia a los drivers..estoi indeciso ,,no se si ponerle recistencias o un foco de 12v,,se tienen que bancar unos 700 u 800w..rms ..que me recomiendan ..espero sus respuestas.opinen..gracias y saludos a todos.........




muy lindo, me gusto el toque amarillo....enhorabuena

saludos


----------



## wattalex

bonito  bafle mati  pero  no  veo  el ampli  o  ya estoy muy segueta jejeje
 yyyy el  bafle de falko  que bien  con esquinas amarillas siempre es bueno ser diferente seria muy aburrido salir siempre con lo  mismo jejeje bonitos bafles.


----------



## cyverlarva

Aca van los mios, despues de mucho trabajo, estoy en calculo de filtros, me falta tomar las medidas de impedancia  y medir con mic, pero en pocos dias calculo darlo por terminado.

Mis Larvavox

















La construccion es totalmente realizada por mi, desde la carpinteria hasta el pintado pulido y lustrado, me faltan las bases y las puntas de desacoplo, estos son los frontales de un sistema 5.1, en breve arranco con el central, tambien con la misma configuracion 4 woofers dynavox PM 6004 de 6.5 pulgadas , un medio de 4' y un tweet dynavox de 1 1/8 pulgadas.


----------



## cyverlarva

Continuo con algunas fotos mas...














Tengo un post con la fabricacion pormenorizada, en otro foro, realmente un trabajo que estoy disfrutando como loco.

Saludos.


----------



## rash

WWWWOOOWWWW impresionante trabajo.... me he quedado helado jajajajaj..... enhorabuena


----------



## thenot

Hola cyverlarva, impresionantes tus fotos =)
te queria preguntar.. como las pintas? que materiales?? tecnica??


----------



## cyverlarva

> Hola cyverlarva, impresionantes tus fotos =)
> te queria preguntar.. como las pintas? que materiales?? tecnica??
> Hace 49 Minutos 11:25



Gracias, es esmalte sintetico brillante, solamente. Eso si tiene 5 manos con soplete de baja presion marca BTA , de lo mas baratito, comprado en EASY.

Cuando termine el armado de las cajas, que estan hechas con MDF ( material facil de trabajar pero con mucho problemas para dar terminacion) le di 2 manos de Base Blanca para madera marca ALBA, para regular la absorcion de pintura, uno de los problemas mas graves del mdf es que al absorver pintura se hincha y es espantoso lo que se hincha. Todos los asientos de los parlantes tuvieron que ser rectificados porque se fresaron justo para el diametro de los drivers y luego de pintar no entraba ninguno.

Saludos


----------



## wattalex

orale cyverlarva se ven muy pro. tus bafles


----------



## thenot

cyverlarva dijo:


> Gracias, es esmalte sintetico brillante, solamente. Eso si tiene 5 manos con soplete de baja presion marca BTA , de lo mas baratito, comprado en EASY.
> 
> Cuando termine el armado de las cajas, que estan hechas con MDF ( material facil de trabajar pero con mucho problemas para dar terminacion) le di 2 manos de Base Blanca para madera marca ALBA, para regular la absorcion de pintura, uno de los problemas mas graves del mdf es que al absorver pintura se hincha y es espantoso lo que se hincha. Todos los asientos de los parlantes tuvieron que ser rectificados porque se fresaron justo para el diametro de los drivers y luego de pintar no entraba ninguno.
> 
> Saludos



GRacias! ya que quiero pintar MDF y me preocupaba que pasara eso.. asi que no sabia como pintarlo, pero ya se =)
Gracias de nuevo! y a disfrutarlos! que tan filetes_!


----------



## cyverlarva

En este punto me encuentro haciendo las patitas de desacoplo, un simple bulon Allen de 12mm de diametro y 50mm de largo.





Amoladora, duro y parejo.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

cyverlarva dijo:


> En este punto me encuentro haciendo las patitas de desacoplo, un simple bulon Allen de 12mm de diametro y 50mm de largo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amoladora, duro y parejo.
> 
> Saludos



Que idea tan brillante y efectiva!!!
Excelentes bafles compañero!!!

Saludos!


----------



## El Pelado

Utilisimas tardes amigas!!! Les cuento algo que me enseño mi señora para trabajar el MDF (ya que como hobby ella pinta) Para evitar que absorba mucha pintura, es bien sencillo, luego de lijar la madera, mezclamos 50% de H2O, vital liquido que se consigue en cualquier canilla (o grifo, segun el pais) y 50% de cola de carpintero (o pegamento para madera, para que no salgan a cortarle el c... al carpintero amigo) y le damos un par de manitos con esa mezcla, lijando entre manos, yo lo probé y es muy bueno ya que le tapamos los poros al MDF, háganlo y después me cuentan!!


----------



## cyverlarva

gracias tocatomon.. estamos ultimando detalles, el finde salen los crossovers.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

muy bueno cyberlarva, cualquier duda sobre crossovers o mediciones pregunta tranquilo

pd: que parecidos que son los woofers a los Dynaudio...


----------



## cyverlarva

No son parecidos, te digo que son copia directa, con sus beneficios y contras, bobina de 3 pulgadas, potencia de 175 vatios rms pero con unos picos a 2,5 khz que te moris, muy poca x-max, FS alta del orden de 50 hz, pero suenan muy, muy bien.
Para el filtro habia pensado en primer medida un filtro serie, como usa dynaudio en un modelo creo que con drivers esotar, pero se complica muchisimo para calcular los cortes, asi que voy a lo seguro filtro paralelo y de 2do orden, vamos a ver que sale.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

cyverlarva: Me explicas para que sirven los bulones con punta? desacoplo de que?? ... estan muy bien hechos!  
Te tiro un dato de hacer un torno "casero" : lo pones a girar en una agujereadora de banco... y ahi le acercas la amoladora , es mucho mas preciso que a mano!!


----------



## Agucasta

Muy bueno cyverlarva. Prolijo con todas las letras. Tampoco sé que son esos tornillos con punta, pero se ven muy bien 

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindo trabajo, la verdad que sorprendió
Saludos


----------



## maximoss3500

Hola amigos foreros!! buenos bafles an echo ustedes en todo este tiempo!! muy bueno ..... quisiera pedirle a Pablo16 que en uno de sus ultimos proyectos a echo unos exelentes bafles y que me llamaraon la atencion los cuales quisiera fabricar pero a medidas mas chicas la cual con las medidas originales y aplicando algunos calculos matematicos podre reducir la caja.......por ello escribo para pedir  los datos al compañero Pablo16 u otro que quiera colavorar y es que no hay ningun problema en dar los datos y especificasiones....
el interes de esto es que me gusto la combinacion y quiesiera fabricarlos para la casa y usar a la hora de algun evento o fiesta .... 
De antemano grasias .... saludos.. y sigan igual y hasta mejor


----------



## cyverlarva

Las puntas de desacoplo se utilizan para aislar la caja del piso y que las vibraciones de la caja no se propaguen hacia el entorno. 
Para eso se necesita que la menor superficie del elemento radiante haga contacto con el entorno para eso es la patita terminada en punta.

Como dice el dicho una imagen vale mas que mil palabras







Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

me mataste! esa no la sabia... flor de problemita tendria con mi mujer si quiero hacer eso por como arruina el piso !!


----------



## cyverlarva

> me mataste! esa no la sabia... flor de problemita tendria con mi mujer si quiero hacer eso por como arruina el piso !!



Jaja, tenes varias opciones para no lastimar el piso, una de ellas es usar unas monedas debajo del vertice de la pata, si bien deja de cumplir su funcion "desacopladora" es una opcion interesante y perfectamente valida.
En mi caso, el WAF (Wife Aceptance Factor o Factor de Aceptacion de la Esposa) venia controlado, pero en la fabricacion de mis subs se pudrio todo, y el diseño de las cajas estuvo condicionado precisamente por este punto. Si bien estoy en tratativas de tener mi sala dedicada es todo un poblema a la hora de tratar de integrar mi pasion por el DIY y la estetica que pretende mi señora. 
Pero bueno, hay que ser habil en la negociacion


----------



## tatajara

Yo uso taquitos de goma de esos que tienen pasante en el centro para el tornillo y andan bastante bien 
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

me encanto lo de WAF !!!!!!!!!!!!!! es otro problema ademas de costos, calidad de componentes , asequibilidad de ellos etc etc ... 
Yo al menos logre tener mi taller aislado del mundo con toda la mugre,el despelote , y el volumen que quiero escuchar... pero me llevo varios años,....

Y lo peor es que quiero encarar la construccion de unos horn para unos parlantes que no uso...no se donde los voy a meter!!


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo con las puntas de desacople que no son indispensables, solo son útiles si después del diseño quedo alguna resonancia que se transmita a traves del bafle, pero si no hay vibraciones o resonancias solo son estéticas, mires este video (perdón por la pésima calidad), el parlante esta sonando a el 60% aprox de la xmax (mi ampli no da para mas) y no existe ninguna vibración...






Ver el archivo adjunto 48521

Cyberlarva, los crossovers serie solo son ventajosos en 1er orden, ya en segundo orden conviene tipologia paralelo, acá te paso un link con info: http://sound.westhost.com/parallel-series.htm

saludos!


----------



## cyverlarva

Gracias juanfilas, el tema que tengo es que no realize pruebas a plena potencia, si bien pense este finde hacer mediciones llovio a lo loco y me dio fiaca, las primeras pruebas las realize en activo con un plug in para foobar lo que me permite usar la placa 7.1 como un crossover, se uso para probar una potencia gemini XG-2000 en puente 500 vatios RMS + Alesis RA500 para medios y agudos, si bien no llegue a fondear, la caja se comporto muy bien, excelentes graves y agudos los medios los note ligeramente emborronados, lo cual asocie a la falta de relleno en el subrecinto de medios, luego de eso lo rellene con fonac en sus laterales y en la pared posterior lana de vidrio, todavia no probe con el relleno.
El tema del filtro serie surgio por un problema , cuando presupueste las cajas me di un margen de gastos extras, bue el presupuesto ya esta en rojo pero en rojo tirando a bordo  y el filtro serie me facilitaria mucho las cosas por lo escaso de componentes, siendo tan pocos podria tirarme a caps solen o Mr cap sumado a esto que las cajas fueron diseñadas desde el vamos para ser equalizadas lo que los cortes no me sacan el sueño, solo busco que los drivers trabajen en la zona segura y buscar el sonido con el eq, si bien soy Tecnico en Electronica deje esto de lado y me dedico a otra cosa, por lo que solo dispongo de Tester y la pc , las bobinas debo encargarlas y el coste es bastante alto. 
Cuando disponga de algun avance los posteo.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

mira, lo de los capacitores Mr CAP o Solen... poniendo varios "normales" en paralelo obtenés mejores cualidades que estos y gastas mucho menos, los niveles de resistencia e inductancia que he conseguido así son mejores que capacitores de marca...  (por supuesto podes hacer lo mismo con capacitores de marca y mejorara mas... peroooo, las diferencias son ínfimas). serie-paralelo, lo de menos componentes es un mito mas grande que una casa, podes hacer un  primer orden con un solo componente en paralelo también, el tema es que si querés hacer un buen filtro vas tener que meter varios componentes si o si, con un primer orden no alcanza (ni en serie ni en paralelo), con un segundo orden bien calculado vas a andar bien, con redes zobel y notch si es necesario (si tenes para medir es muy probable que no necesites si tenes tiempo para probar)  y l-pad para las atenuaciones que necesites, y las bobinas... hacelas vos! es muy fácil y en la web esta lleno de programas para calcularlas, solo compras el cobre y listo. Que programa para calcular el crossover estas usando?


----------



## cyverlarva

El programa es X-over 3 pro le estoy encontrando algunas fallas, a algunas  graficas no les tengo fe.
Me recomendas alguno mejor?

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Esta paginita es de referencia , tiene calculadora online para todo eso...

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html


----------



## juanfilas

yo para las mediciones uso ARTA que es gratuito (por lo menos la parte de mediciones y exportación de archivos .fdr) o sino sweep scope que es un desarrollo de la gente de matrixhifi fijate cualquiera de los dos sirve, solo que con el primero podes exportar la gráfica con fase para calcular el filtro, con sweep scope solo podes exportar la función de transferencia.

Para el calculo y simulación de crossover uso LSDcad que es lejos la mejor herramienta actual, no se fíen de los cálculos de pcpaudio


----------



## AntonioAA

Gente: al fin terminé el proyecto de Bi-Amp .
Baffles: 10" cono kevlar by GB audio sintonizados 32hz. 
Los medios-agudos : un Jahro de 4" y un tweeter Leson ( muuy atenuado ) cortados en 1er orden a 5200 Hz 
Son movidos por "los hermanitos" ex PC , un clase D de ejtagle de 200w y un par de TDA7294 con los planos mnicolau ( a ambos MUY agradecido )
Busqué sonido neutro , tipo HiFi , pero "tiran" como para Prbvio que la potencia NO da para los parlantes .


----------



## dandany

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gente: al fin terminé el proyecto de Bi-Amp .
> Baffles: 10" cono kevlar by GB audio sintonizados 32hz.
> Los medios-agudos : un Jahro de 4" y un tweeter Leson ( muuy atenuado ) cortados en 1er orden a 5200 Hz
> Son movidos por "los hermanitos" ex PC , un clase D de ejtagle de 200w y un par de TDA7294 con los planos mnicolau ( a ambos MUY agradecido )
> Busqué sonido neutro , tipo HiFi , pero "tiran" como para Prbvio que la potencia NO da para los parlantes .



Muy buenos!! me encanta la terminacion del parlante!! un abrazo


----------



## Agucasta

Muy buenos Antonio! Te felicito!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias chicos ! 
Les comento que hice abuso del "Protector de Subcarrocerias" para la terminacion , queda un texturado fantastico y facil de hacer ademas de tapar imperfecciones....Encima es barato , la pistola para aplicarlo tambien .


----------



## cyverlarva

Felicitaciones Antonio, espectacular trabajo!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias cyver! ... los tuyos son mas lindos. 

Contame: 
Donde conseguiste los parlantitos? , vi las sheets y me gustaron..Siempre ando buscando un 5/6" que tire comodo desde los 100Hz hasta los 5/6Khz, en lo posible que no sea necesario cortarlo.

Vi que el tweeter lo colocaste al medio , como esta de "moda" ahora , antes siempre iba arriba ... tiene alguna fundamentación especial ? algo con la dispersión?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vi que el tweeter lo colocaste al medio , como esta de "moda" ahora , antes siempre iba arriba ... tiene alguna fundamentación especial? algo con la dispersión?


Ese tipo de distribución de parlantes se llama MTM por *M*edio-*T*weeter-*M*edio, y está pensada para minimizar la radiación del sonido hacia el techo y hacia el piso. La idea está bonita (aunque no sé si es verdaderamente útil), pero la construcción exige distribuir los parlantes en función de la longitud de onda de la frecuencia de cruce, y el filtro es un poco particular para controlar el desfasaje entre cada parlante y el tweeter y no cambiar los ángulos de radiación conjuntos, lo que destruiría el efecto del montaje....así que no basta con ponerlos así y yá


----------



## AntonioAA

Ud siempre en todas , "Profe" Zavalla... Gracias como siempre.
Donde lo leiste? parece tener que ver tambien con la idea de los line-array , que optimizan el lobulo de radiación , no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Antonio:
Esa info anda por varias partes dando vueltas...e incluso en los esquemas para multiples transductores se puede ver el efecto en el patrón de radiación resultante, solo que en este caso le suman el tweeter al lóbulo central de emisión.
Fijate en *este *esquema, que es en horizontal...pero en vertical sucede lo mismo.

PD: Los line-array requieren un procesador de audio (digital) para que operen correctamente y que acomode las fases para controlar el lóbulo de radiación. En los MTM eso se hace "mecánicamente".

Saludos!


----------



## cyverlarva

> Gracias cyver! ... los tuyos son mas lindos.
> 
> Contame:
> Donde conseguiste los parlantitos? , vi las sheets y me gustaron..Siempre ando buscando un 5/6" que tire comodo desde los 100Hz hasta los 5/6Khz, en lo posible que no sea necesario cortarlo.
> 
> Vi que el tweeter lo colocaste al medio , como esta de "moda" ahora , antes siempre iba arriba ... tiene alguna fundamentación especial ? algo con la dispersión?



Antonio los compre por mercadolibre, en el buscador pone Dynavox y sale el vendedor es de cordoba, salen algo asi como 60 dolares cada uno, tienen lindas specs, pero para usarlo sin filtro no lo veo, la bobina de 3 pulgadas mete unos picos a 2.5 khz muy altos, y si bien los parametros te dan para usarlos en caja sealed, yo preferi usarlos bass reflex, calculando bien el puerto del tubo bass reflex y manteniendo el delay lo mas bajo posible suenan muy bien.

En mi caso la ubicacion del tweet no esta claculada matematicamente porque el tweet dynavox es provisorio, espero que pronto lleguen mis nuevos tweetis, 







Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias de nuevo.. Es todo un tema!! 
Al menos los primeros renglones me dan la razon con los parlantes chicos y "cortar" bastante abajo!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Al menos los primeros renglones me dan la razon con los parlantes chicos y "cortar" bastante abajo!!


Bue...no es solo cuestión de cortar bastante abajo, por que si la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante es alta, entonces tenés que modificar la curva de respuesta para poder llegar allá abajo. Leete *acá *y vas a ver algo basado en lo de Don Linkwitz....pero mas simple


----------



## juanfilas

cyverlarva dijo:


> Antonio los compre por mercadolibre, en el buscador pone Dynavox y sale el vendedor es de cordoba, salen algo asi como 60 dolares cada uno, tienen lindas specs, pero para usarlo sin filtro no lo veo, la bobina de 3 pulgadas mete unos picos a 2.5 khz muy altos, y si bien los parametros te dan para usarlos en caja sealed, yo preferi usarlos bass reflex, calculando bien el puerto del tubo bass reflex y manteniendo el delay lo mas bajo posible suenan muy bien.
> 
> En mi caso la ubicacion del tweet no esta claculada matematicamente porque el tweet dynavox es provisorio, espero que pronto lleguen mis nuevos tweetis,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ojo con los tweeters de cinta que hay que cortarlos muuyyy arriba para  no escuchar desopilantes distorsiones armónicas... calcula muy bien el  crossover, para esa en particular que compraste corta a unos 4000hz, lee esto:

http://www.zaphaudio.com/nondomes/
http://www.zaphaudio.com/nondomes/standard.html
http://www.zaphaudio.com/nondomes/extended.html
http://www.zaphaudio.com/nondomes/comparisons.html

hay tweeter de cinta desde 40 dolares hasta 215 (en usa, acá el doble) y las compara con un tweeter domo vifa de 29 dolares, la macana con los tweeters de cinta es su primer armónico muy alto (sin considerar la fundamental un armónico) que hace que a la gente les encante el sonido y otros los odien, yo personalmente los odio (no en sentido literal  ) ya que si buscar "realidad musical" o fidelidad como lo quieras llamar, las cintas no van, pero ojo, hay gente que les encanta este armónico alto (suenan distinto, ya la vas a escuchar) sin saber por que...


----------



## AntonioAA

Profe Zavalla: NO dije de cortar cualquier cosa "abajo" , sino de que NO me gusta el medio tradicional que empieza en 400Hz sino que prefiero un parlantito que reproduzca la mayor parte audible el solo... solo complementar las "puntas" con subwoofer y tweeter bien arriba....
Menos mal que no tuve que rendir nada con vos!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Antonio ¿por que no te gusta el medio tradicional cortado a 400hz si normalmente de esta forma se tienen las menores distorsiones con woofers "normales, también llamados accesibles? hay medios que bajan bien hasta 250hz y suben hasta 5000-6000hz, pero salen muy caros, en cambio usando el clásico corte 350-400hz y arriba 4000-5000hz cubrís toda la banda critica con un solo transductor y este trabaja mas "olgado" disminuyendo la distorsión por intermodulacion en toda la banda y armónica en los extremos de la banda que reproduce


----------



## AntonioAA

Es un buen tema juanfilas... En esto que te digo entra mucho lo subjetivo y la experiencia de todo lo que he escuchado , *por tanto es opinable*. Los baffles que mas me han gustado ( y que ahora dominan el mercado) son justamente los que tienen 2 o mas parlantes mid-bass y un tweeter . A mi entender , en la zona de 400Hz esta lo mas rico de lo audible de la mayoria de los instrumentos y voces como para poner el corte ahi . Siempre va a tener los conocidos problemas de fase , pozos, picos etc.
Por supuesto que una buena implementación de cualquiera de ambas opciones sera buena , y una mala , todo lo contrario .... Lamentablemente aqui juega mucho el tema costos y variedad y calidad de lo que se consigue.
He tenido por años baffles de 12", con medio y tweeter y me parecia que siempre les faltaba "algo" ... por otra parte , en mi Home y en otros equipitos que he metido mano , me han dado buen resultado ( ahora me van a decir de todo!! ) un par de parlantes de auto !...
Fijate que lo publiqué acá: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/410470/ _

Por otra parte , hace poco terminé un Bi-Amp con el crossover a 200 Hz que está aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031-post478967/#post478967

En ese estoy usando unos medios comunes que descubri que andan bastante bien desde los 200Hz.

Espero no ser largo y aburrido , el tema me encanta .

PD: El corte a 200Hz es electronico a 24db/octava y EN FASE . Ahi es donde terminan los instrumentos "graves" , y empiezan las voces , y todos los instrumentos.....

PD2 : En ambos casos el resultado es satisfactorio ( para mi al menos ) , con inversion mas que moderada.


----------



## cyverlarva

Antonio me parece saber por donde vas, una persona que conozco termino hace muy poco de armar dos caja con fostex FE 206E, se mando un trabajo DIY impresionante. Las tira con un Audinac 4215, esos horns full range no llevan filtro, si bien no es la estetica sonora que a mi me gusta esta persona esta encantado con el resultado si te interesa te paso el link del armado de sus cajas literalmente una belleza.

Juan, el tema de los isodinamicos es como decis , ese "detalle" que escuchas es distorsion pero increiblemente me encanta, es como los valvulares o los amas o los odias. A estas alturas ya no busco una caja que mida bien, busco una caja que suene como a mi me gusta y para el filtro de los HIV pensaba en un filtro de 18 db linkwitz vamos a ver cuando lleguen. Lo que si son muy grandes casi 20 cm de diametro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Profe Zavalla


  



AntonioAA dijo:


> NO dije de cortar cualquier cosa "abajo" , sino de que NO me gusta el medio tradicional que empieza en 400Hz sino que prefiero un parlantito que reproduzca la mayor parte audible el solo... solo complementar las "puntas" con subwoofer y tweeter bien arriba....


Si...lo entiendo perfectamente, y a mí me sucede algo parecido....aunque soy consciente de que no es la mejor solución, pero al menos es factible lograr un compromiso "satisfactorio" usando lo que se consigue y sin invertir mucha tutuca.
Lo que te decía es que no siempre es posible "cortar" y nada más (eso sería fácil ), sino que a veces es necesario modificar la respuesta del parlante para lograr cortar taaaan abajo, por que en forma natural, el corte propio del parlante encerrado está mucho mas arriba...



AntonioAA dijo:


> Menos mal que no tuve que rendir nada con vos!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Me encantaria probar un Fostex! ...si se pudiera conseguir y pagar... Es representativo de la idea que expuse.

Con respecto a los parlantitos que hice ultimo , Profe Zavalla, no creas que me voy a quedar quieto ( sera el dia que me muera ) , por ahora me gustan pero no quita que en un tiempo empiece a medirlos y por ende a corregirlos , si bien como dice el amigo cyverlarva , prefiero que me guste y recien despues controlar lo que mide. 
Por suerte el oido nuestro es bastante subjetivo e inexacto ( por no decir estupido)


----------



## juanfilas

Antonio cuando tenga unos fostex te aviso y vemos si te haces un viajecito a bs as para probarlos, yo ya tuve unos pero no me gustaron, aparte del quilombo que fue hacer el bafle, lo lindo son los 93-96db de sensibilidad que tienen y que no hay que hacer crossover, pero... el sonido es sucio, entendiendo sucio por mucha distorsión de todos tipos, eso si, cuando suena una voz sola, sin instrumentos es glorioso, muy real, pero cuando hay muchos instrumentos se embarra todo, igual... son gustos, cada tanto me piden fostex así que te aviso, saludos

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Con respecto a los parlantitos que hice ultimo , Profe Zavalla, no creas que me voy a quedar quieto ( sera el dia que me muera ) ,* por ahora me gustan pero no quita que en un tiempo empiece a medirlos y por ende a corregirlos , si bien como dice el amigo cyverlarva , prefiero que me guste y recien despues controlar lo que mide. *
> Por suerte el oido nuestro es bastante subjetivo e inexacto ( por no decir estupido)


Te entiendo bien....peeeeero...yo también pensaba así hace bastante tiempo atrás, y tal como vos decís, al ser el oído "subjetivo e inexacto" puede que lo que te guste esté muuuuuy lejos de la realidad, y lo que te gusta es solo eso: "te gusta", y lo es por que no has escuchado algo mejor . Cuando yo corregí los "satélites hechos por monedas" que tengo en casa, apareció un mundo nuevo en sonido...y eso que tienen parlantes baratos...no necesariamente malos, pero muy baratos y el tweeter es un piezo chino super-planchado para que no seque la mente, y eso es lo mas sofisticado que hay dentro del baffle.
Luego de corregirlos, lo primero que sucede es que no sabés donde están los baffles (a menos que te pongas a medio metro de uno de ellos) cuando están sonando, lo segundo es que si cerrás los ojos (cosa importante para eliminar la referencia visual de distancia) y la grabación es correcta, podés distinguir claramente la profundidad a la que está sonando cada instrumento (lo mas notorio que he escuchado es "Tears In Heaven" de Eric Clapton en el DVD del Unplugged de MTV)...y por último - si separás los baffles a la distancia correcta (cosa difícil en mi caso) - parece que estuvieras sentado en la primera fila, o a veces en el escenario, del recital que está sonando. La verdad: es IMPRESIONANTE.
Te aliento a que midas y corrijas tus baffles cuando tengas tiempo, por que casi seguro que vas a encontrar un mundo de sonidos completamente diferente a lo que conocés y que te gusta ahora.

Saludos!

PD: En cualquier momento invierto unos dólares en parlantes como los que usa juanfilas en sus diseños, pero por ahora tengo que destinar los fondos a otras "necesidades"...LPM!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Profe:
Extraordinaria tu descripción de lo que es "sonar bien" !!!!!!!!!!!! es la idea de lo que busco y a veces por instantes creo lograr ... Te estas ablandando , Ingeniero . Es casi humano lo que decis!!
Tanto a vos como a juanfilas (  A quien le tomo la palabra )  me encantaria invitarlos a escuchar tanto a Clapton como a Frank Zappa , King Crimson y otras tantas celebridades , con un vinito de por medio ( u otra infusion espirituosa ) , que nos mejore el oido y nos haga olvidar si sobra o falta un dB .


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Profe:
> Extraordinaria tu descripción de lo que es "sonar bien" !!!!!!!!!!!! es la idea de lo que busco y a veces por instantes creo lograr ... Te estas ablandando , Ingeniero . Es casi humano lo que decis!!
> Tanto a vos como a juanfilas (  A quien le tomo la palabra )  me encantaria invitarlos a escuchar tanto a Clapton como a Frank Zappa , King Crimson y otras tantas celebridades , *con un vinito de por medio ( u otra infusion espirituosa ) , que nos mejore el oido y nos haga olvidar si sobra o falta un dB .*



  
Espectacularr.. jejeje

Me entretengo leyendo sus diálogos, y más si está presente el Profe Zavalla, se pone más interesante la cosa.... 

Tu descripción de "sonar bien" me dejó estupefacto, encantado. Ojalá pudiese escuchar esos baffles... jeje Deben sonar mooooi bien calculo.
Y eso que los transductores son "normales", ni me imagino cuando comprés unos ScanSpeak, de los que usa JuanFilas... jeje 

Me encantan sus diálogos.
Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Buenas a todos, les comento que el miércoles a la mañana tengo una audición a la mañana en la que se podrán escuchar mis equipos (tipo 10am) va a ser en Lomas de Zamora y están todos invitados, por supuesto es totalmente gratis y la idea es intercambiar conocimientos y que se puedan escuchar algunos monitores y charlar un rato, el que quiera venir que me mande un MP y le paso mas info, saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pucha que me queda lejos Lomas de Zamora :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado: Me encantaría estar allí!!!!  
Que te vaya muy bien en la audición...y que sigan los exitos!!!!!

Un abrazo!


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo estoy a unos 10 kilometros ,pero el miercoles estoy trabajando en temperley,que queda justo a 3 kilometros de lomas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Te estas ablandando , Ingeniero . *Es casi humano lo que decis!!*


  
Casi humano.....como este????  



​


AntonioAA dijo:


> Tanto a vos como a juanfilas (  A quien le tomo la palabra )  me encantaria invitarlos a escuchar tanto a Clapton como a Frank Zappa , King Crimson y otras tantas celebridades , *con un vinito de por medio ( u otra infusion espirituosa )* , que nos mejore el oido y nos haga olvidar si sobra o falta un dB .


Ahí ya me está gustando!!!! 
Cuando finalize con los brebajes espirituosos, dudo de que a alguien le importen mis opiniones....pero bué....eso es lo divertido!!!!


----------



## cyverlarva

> Buenas a todos, les comento que el miércoles a la mañana tengo una audición a la mañana en la que se podrán escuchar mis equipos (tipo 10am) va a ser en Lomas de Zamora y están todos invitados, por supuesto es totalmente gratis y la idea es intercambiar conocimientos y que se puedan escuchar algunos monitores y charlar un rato, el que quiera venir que me mande un MP y le paso mas info, saludos!



Soy de Lomas de Zamora Juan , vivo por Colombres y Frias, lo que son las casualidades, pasame alguna data por PM que me gustaria mucho ir a escuchar tus creaciones.

Te cuento algunas apreciaciones de mis cajas , hoy cortamos las cajas en activo, y realizamos algunas escuchas con unos amigos, los graves de mis columnas son muy buenos, lo que mas me gusto fue aun a bajo volumen , la sensibilidad de los woofers igual, con poca potencia sonaban muy bien, sin soplidos ni distorsiones extrañas, el corte en graves se realizo en 400 hz.
Los agudos, lo mismo muy buenos agudos, realmente me sorprendieron los tweets dynavox, mucho mejores que unos SEAS de un amigo presente, el corte se realizo a 2700 hz.

El fiasco mas grande el mid, la verdad malo malo, unos picos muy feos a 1,2 khz, imposible de empalmar con los woofers ni con el tweet, los pianos de Medeski, Martin & Wood sonaban literalmente a pianolines, la voz de Avishay Cohen inescuchable, por un problema en una de mis PC no pudimos instalar una Infrasonic con fuente phamtom para poder medir la RTA del mid, este amigo posee un EMC 8000, la verdad me quede con las ganas, de ver que pasa ahi.

Voy a ver que puedo inventar, aunque por lo que hablamos entre todos, no creo poder cortar el mid satisfactoriamente, los filtros que tuvimos que usar fueron de 4to orden, y asi y todo las falencias en medios fueron muy notorias.

Tengo 4 dynavox 6004 sin usar, lo que me plantea usar alguno como mid, aunque no se si seria viable, la oferta de drivers en argentina es bastante escasa.

Sabes de algun driver apto para mid que pudiera probar?


----------



## AntonioAA

Si lo haces 2 vias? por lo que vi el tweeter tira desde 2Khz y tu parlante hasta 10Khz ..... Y si tu problema es el hueco que ya hiciste, usalos de medios .....Ni te cuento como me gustaria echarles mano a eso que tenes para jugar!

Este thread bien podria llamarse "Todos contra el abominable 'Interrupcion de embarazo' que son los baffles pseudo Pro con su cajita de plastico, un 15" que apenas entra y la horrible corneta de compresion " ..... esta bueno para Facebook pero no me dedico a eso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Soy de Lomas de Zamora Juan , vivo por Colombres y Frias, lo que son las casualidades, pasame alguna data por PM que me gustaria mucho ir a escuchar tus creaciones.


Te recomiendo que si podés ir, no dejés de hacerlo . Ahí vas a ver lo que es un diseño excelente, cuidado, prolijo y de gran calidad.....Juan trabaja muy, pero muy bien y cuida todos los detalles en el diseño y la construcción de los baffles...


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias por tus cumplidos Edu, aca la idea es que TODOS podamos armar EXCELENTES BAFLES, por eso la juntada (muy informal por cierto) igualmente al estar ya en Bs. As. hay mas oportunidades de juntarnos, simplemente manden MP y arreglamos. 

Antonio, muy buen gusto, a mi especialmente King Crimson me vuelve loco, mi viejo es muy fanático también y compone música muy similar.


----------



## cyverlarva

Juan no dudes que ahi voy a estar, de eso seguro.

Antonio cada ves me gusta mas tu idea de hacerlas de 2 vias, vamos a ver para donde nos llevan las cosas aunque obviamente vamos por la busqueda de un mid decente.

saludos.


----------



## cyverlarva

Hoy tuve la suerte de encontrarme con juan en una escucha de sus monitores, queria expresar mi agradecimiento, me encontre con una persona con un conocimiento enciclopedico del audio y con una sencillez que asombra.
Sus monitores son cosa seria, y le dice alguien que escucho bastante solo me queda decir, que la eleccion de drivers, fabricacion, puesta a punto ( milimetrica tendria que decir), es impecable, un producto de autentico high end.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias Maxi, la verdad que salio lindo por mas que fuimos pocos, todavía estoy disfrutando esas facturas que trajiste  .Ese DVD de David Gilmour que escuchamos de dejo  nunca había escuchado MIS PROPIOS EQUIPOS ASÍ, y lo de Al Di Meola pfff otra calidad de audio, lo que vos trajiste también estuvo excelente. Ya arranque con dos nuevos proyectos, espero poder tenerlos rápidamente (uno le va a gustar mucho a la gente del foro). Hablando de tus bafles, ya nos vamos a juntar, medirlos y vas a ver que cuando calculemos bien el crossover te vas a quedar así  .Es mas, podríamos arreglar para las mediciones y hacer una nueva juntada....


----------



## cyverlarva

Si juan, arreglamos y armamos otra escucha, la pase muy bien. Ramiro tiene ganas de escuchar algo tambien.

Saludos


----------



## lucalorito

Es que me queda a desmano si no yo también hubiese ido por ahí...A ver para cuando una quedada en España


----------



## juanfilas

¡Sabes como iria a España! Ojala pueda ir algún día por allá, igualmente si vienes por aca no dudes en avisar


----------



## lucalorito

Pues sí que aviso..es que a mí eso de la pampa,los gauchos,la carne a la  parrila y todo eso me gusta,je,je..pues igualmente si vienes por acá  las puertas están abiertas y así escuchas mis creaciones espacialidad total,una transparencia,focalización,imagen estéreo,posicionamiento instrumental..juassssss...ya me gustaría.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Muchachos :
como andan callados , voy a tirar una "bomba" ....a ver si opinan.
Hace tiempo que me han llamado la atención los diseños HORN ... 
Uy!!! dirán ...eso NO es HiFi , son una m/p/c...
He estado viendo muchas paginas de diseños totalmente diferentes , desde los "Pro" como CerwinWega,Altec,EV etc.. hasta otros como los Taped Horn, los Quarter Wave o Voigt, los "Scoop" , Front Loaded, Rear Loaded , con Cámara, sin ella, etc.
Si se fijan los gabinetes sugeridos por Fostex ( que a juanfilas no le gustan , y le tome la palabra de ir a verlos ) son de este diseño , descomunal tamaño para un parlantito de 5" !!!
De todo lo que he leido sin lograr nada claro , tienen como ventaja que no "estresan" el gabinete, no es necesario que sean tan resistentes ni sellados , que son mas "rapidos" , que controlan mucho mejor la excursion del parlante.
Tienen alguna experiencia concreta? ...porque tengo unos 12" Jahro que andan horrible y me esta picando el bichito de intentar algun diseño con ellos.


----------



## cyverlarva

Antonio conozco una persona que armo unos full range con fostex, de 8' con la caja recomendada, esta enloquecido con el resultado, quienes los han escuchado hablan maravillas, yo recien voy a escucharlos en semana santa, te paso el link de la construccion de sus horns:

http://www.forodvdmania.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=48973

Fijate si te sirve algo de esto.


----------



## juanfilas

mmm hay mucha subjeción en los horn con full range, como cuesta tanto hacer la caja nuestro cerebro de una interpreta que suena bien ya que sino nos queremos matar, yo no soy amigo de los full range, ya tuve malas experiencias con fostex y eso que era un parlante bastante carito... hay soluciones 1000 veces mejor por la misma plata


----------



## cyverlarva

Yo arme unas voigth pipes con parlante de 5 pulgadas fue mi primer proyecto, no es la estetica sonora que me gusta, pero hablo de un fostex de 5' las de Matias todavia no las escuche, el de sus horns es un 8 pulgadas, calculo que cabiaria muchisimo.
Saludos

A esta altura, lo que busco son unos monitores como los de juan, juro que me volvieron loco.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Y que hago si compro algo que suene perfecto de entrada????? me muero si no puedo seguir tocando!!!!

Gracias chicos por sus respuestas

Lo que he visto , es que los que aman los fullrange... son amantes de las valvulas . Es como en computacion los que somos de Windows y los que son de Unix!!!...ni buenos ni malos pero irreconciliables.


----------



## ehbressan

Te falto el tercer grupo, los que preferimos los sistemas activos......Serìa como los amantes de las Mac !!


----------



## juanfilas

ehbressan dijo:


> Te falto el tercer grupo, los que preferimos los sistemas activos......Serìa como los amantes de las Mac !!



 te va a gustar el próximo proyecto...


----------



## cyverlarva

Yo ya creo a esta altura que no hay irreconciliables, son " estados mentales" es increible como con el tiempo van cambiando los gustos y algo que parecia totalmente ajeno a mis preferencias cuadra dentro de mis escuchas. Desde estilos musicales hasta equipamiento.

Juan espero con ansias tu nuevo proyecto 

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

ehbressan: si por sistemas activos te referis a bi/tri Amp ... LOS AMO , si bien nunca toque una Mac 

cyverlarva: tenes razon , me/nos quedaremos quietos solo dentro de la urna/cajon....

juanfilas: Espero atento , me he vuelto fan tuyo. Vere si para mi proximo cumpleaños "me regalo" algun parlantito en serio . Ahi voy a abusar de tus investigaciones.


----------



## juanfilas

Bueno, iba a ser sorpresa pero como estoy al pedo al frente de la compu y no tengo ganas de hacer nada mas importante les cuento un poco. Hay dos proyectos en camino; y uno le va a interesar bastante a mucha gente. La idea consiste en hacer un monitor (o columna, es solo una diferencia de altura) de la mejor calidad posible sin gastar una fortuna, es mas... la idea es que salgan menos de $1200 en materiales y que la calidad conseguida se asemeje a cualquier bafle comercial de cinco veces ese valor... el proyecto va a estar muy estudiado y ademas, se van a dar todos los datos para que cualquiera los pueda armar, desde las medidas, sintonización, crossover, transductores empleados, etc... Ya se que 1200 pesos para muchos es bastante plata, pero creo que si alguien quiere algo de calidad sobresaliente y ahorra, va a ser esta la mejor opción precio-rendimiento, ademas de que si se cuida dura toda la vida... creo que vale la pena el gasto. Los transductores están muy estudiados y la selección fue complicada pero creo que es la mejor, en fin, recién arranco así que paciencia  .

El otro proyecto SI es sorpresa


----------



## tatajara

aaa vamos sácalo afuera Juan jajajaj
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

incluidos los parlantes???


----------



## cyverlarva

Espero ansioso tu proyecto!!!!!!! Necesito los 4 books de mi 7.1!!!!!!


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches Juan, Justamente tengo en mente la construccion de dos columnas (por puro gusto nomas) mi idea era utilizar un mid bass y un muy buen tweeter. He seguido todos tus post casi siempre en silencio pero me saco el sombrero ante tus desarrollos, asi que en hora buena (antes de empezar con algo) espero lo que propones. Desde ya muy agradecido por tu buena onda y predisposicion. un gran saludo.


----------



## juanfilas

el-rey-julien dijo:


> incluidos los parlantes???



sip, incluidos los parlantes...



sergio rossi dijo:


> buenas noches Juan, Justamente tengo en mente la construccion de dos columnas (por puro gusto nomas) mi idea era utilizar un mid bass y un muy buen tweeter. He seguido todos tus post casi siempre en silencio pero me saco el sombrero ante tus desarrollos, asi que en hora buena (antes de empezar con algo) espero lo que propones. Desde ya muy agradecido por tu buena onda y predisposicion. un gran saludo.



Gracias Sergio, yo le debo mucho a este foro, creo que esta es la forma de devolverle algo...


----------



## AntonioAA

El PAR ??????????? ya me anoto!!!!!!!


----------



## Tavo

Juan, me encanta tu próximo proyecto en camino. Me uno a la pregunta de Antonio, que preguntó "el par?"...
Justamente, si $1200 sale el par de bafles, es un precio super excelente, es medianamente accesible, sabiendo que van a tener mucha calidad.
En total, si así es, saldrían 600 pesos cada caja terminada, lo cual me parece un precio excelente!

Esperamos tu respuesta, y tu proyecto, expuesto en el foro.
Siempre deseé tener mis propios bafles "decentes" con calidad Hi-Fi. 

Gracias por todos tus aportes Juan!
Saludos.

PS: Sería interesante que sean de una potencia media, algo así como 50Wrms cada caja. Suponiendo esa potencia, ya me imagino que los woofers van a ser de 6".


----------



## juanfilas

La selección de los drivers fue lo mas complicado, pero les paso algunos datos, potencia 70w, de sobra para cualquiera, pero ademas como la sensibilidad va a ser de 87.5db se va a lograr un buen spl con el monitorcito, 11mm de recorrido lineal para que se pueda escuchar a buen spl son distorsiones y si, son 1200 el par, pero sacando nuevas cuentas me parece que va a ser un poco mas, algo de $1450 si hay que comprar TODO, pero es lo mínimo para una calidad excepcional... yo pretendo que suene como un monitor de 6000 pesos...


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Juan, te felicito por los ùltimos proyectos, estuve viendo que son de primera calidad.
Me imagino porque me va a gustar el pròximo proyecto (me suenan a monitores activos, pero no quisiera deschavar nada .....up, me parece que meti la pata  )
AntonioAA, si usaras una Mac, te pasaria lo mismo que con los sistemas activos 
Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA

Juaz! ehbressan: no niego sus meritos ... seras diseñador grafico o algo de eso...
Yo vivo en el "Mundo de Bill"  , programo bases de datos. Me moriria de hambre con las Mac !


----------



## juanfilas

jaja, yo tambien use las dos y termine en el mundo "bill" pero bueno... son gustos, y sobre los monitores... son pasivos... los otros no se...


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, esperamos pronto tu nuevo proyecto, que parece ser muy prometedor!.

Saludos.


----------



## dandany

Que tal suenan los GB audio? sirven para ponerlos en un auto como bajos? pero para ambientar la cabina no para abrir el baul


----------



## juanfilas

Los parlante de auto se diseñan para que funcionen bien con un gran volumen (todo el baul) y muy amortiguados, cosa de que su sonido no varié mucho entre un baul (o puerta) y otro, los GB-Audio son buenos parlantes, pero se diseñan para trabajar en un volumen determinado con poca amortiguación (bafle rígido) con lo cual no creo que te funcionen bien en un auto, mejor un buen pioneer ;-)


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido con Juan... yo tengo 2 de 10" y son bien para audio, prolijitos , suaves , pero para nada para auto.. y ademas los de auto son de 4Ohms.


----------



## Tavo

Mmm, que buena explicación...

Tiene algo que ver entonces el desplazamiento máximo de la membrana (X-max) entre ambos? 

Siempre quise comprar dos woofers p/ auto e instalarlos en cajas comunes; estaría bueno saber si es posible, o voy a ocasionar un "desastre"... 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

seguramente vas a tener un pico enorme en 50hz que es donde mas apuntan los woofers de auto...


----------



## dandany

Fue una simple pregunta nada mas jaja, de igual manera ya le veía un uso mas serio a esos parlantes pero por el precio que cuestan y las criticas demasiado buenas lo pregunte porque en el auto tengo unos buenos parlantes y me gusta la calidad de sonido pero voy a poner algún subwoofer de 15'' profesional...es para la cabina nada mas así que bueno saludos!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Reforzá los vidrios por las dudas , pone baterias extra... y anda al fonoaudiologo!


----------



## tatajara

Yo se los sacaría directamente 
saludos


----------



## dandany

que mala onda che!


----------



## cyverlarva

Hoy termine las bases de mis cajas, solo falta terminar de pulir y pintar un pasito mas para el final.

algunas fotos







Saludos


----------



## dandany

cyverlarva dijo:


> Hoy termine las bases de mis cajas, solo falta terminar de pulir y pintar un pasito mas para el final.
> 
> algunas fotos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


muuuuuuuuuy bueno cheee linda estructura


----------



## mariano22

Buenas! una preguntita mas que sensilla, y no se bien si este es el foro...

Los parlantes LEEA son buenos? Demen sus opiniones de ser posible.

Saludos!


----------



## nomesacasunmango

mariano22 dijo:


> Buenas! una preguntita mas que sensilla, y no se bien si este es el foro...
> 
> Los parlantes LEEA son buenos? Demen sus opiniones de ser posible.
> 
> Saludos!



si ,los parlantes leea fue lo mejor que se fabrico en la argentina eran indestructibles siempre se aguantaron las palisas por ejemplo los bf 70 que venian co nuna suspencion acustica de goma espuma o algo similar en el año 1988 cuando incurcione en el tema del audio ,habia comprado un par de eso y los movia con un amplificador de 125+125 wats ,casi el doble de lo que se supone que soportarian ,con buen rendimiento y casi 7 años de uso nunca los pude desconar o quemar cuando los vendi al tiempo me arrepenti y todavia no hay algo nacional que los pueda superar,igual sigo usando leea para mis bafles


----------



## Juan Jose

mariano22 dijo:


> Buenas! una preguntita mas que sensilla, y no se bien si este es el foro...
> 
> Los parlantes LEEA son buenos? Demen sus opiniones de ser posible.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Puedes pasar por este sub foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-leea-industria-argentina-15806/ para interiorisarte bien sobre la marca y sus productos. Ademas de su historia. 
saludos

juan jose


----------



## AntonioAA

cyverlarva: Lindas tus bases... pero tanto pesan? yo a los mios les puse RUEDITAS .... permite correrlos para limpiar facil ( acordate el waf ) y ni un drama....


----------



## cyverlarva

> cyverlarva: Lindas tus bases... pero tanto pesan? yo a los mios les puse RUEDITAS .... permite correrlos para limpiar facil ( acordate el waf ) y ni un drama....



Mira antonio ya no las puedo levantar, el peso debe andar en los 50 kilos cada una. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanma

juanfilas dijo:


> Bueno, iba a ser . . .


Muy buena idea y lindo aporte para el mundo DIY.
Mencionas crossover, pero está la posibilidad de un bi-amp?
Con qué método has obtenido mejores resultados, filtros pasivos o activos?

Cuál es el diámetro de los drivers utilizados?

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

juanma dijo:


> Muy buena idea y lindo aporte para el mundo DIY.
> Mencionas crossover, pero está la posibilidad de un bi-amp?
> Con qué método has obtenido mejores resultados, filtros pasivos o activos?
> 
> Cuál es el diámetro de los drivers utilizados?
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Juanma,el crossover va a ser pasivo ya que tengo muchísima mas experiencia con los mismos, el tema es que para estar seguros de que el resultado es optimo deben copiar exactamente los planos y el crossover, sino no podemos estar seguros de que la copia quedo plana y sin errores de fase, y como los crossovers pasivos están mas al alcance de todo el mundo, decidí que así sean, a mi siempre me dieron mejor resultado los pasivos pero solamente por que nunca escuche un bafle bien calibrado con crossover activo (lo mejor que escuche en activo fueron unos M-Audio con cono de carbono y no me gustaron) la teoría dice que el activo es mejor, así que como dije antes, ademas del proyecto este estoy en otro que si va a ser activo pero muchísimo mas caro.

El monitor va a tener midwoofer de 6.5´´ y tweeter de 1´´, esta semana empiezo con los bafles

saludos!


----------



## ferrari

Que tal compañeros, he querido mostrarles lo que en la escuela diríamos ¨mi primer equipo¨,  les recuerdo que anteriormente tenía unos bafles que definitivamente de sonido agradable no tenían nada por lo que siguiendo las recomendaciones de los amigos del foro me decidí por reiniciar mi proyecto completamente. 

Aunque la idea inicial era algo parecido al sistema Line Array desafortunadamente por escases de presupuesto no se llevó a cabo, solo se trató de realizar algo no tan voluminoso y con lo que se tenía buscar principalmente un sonido bueno basándonos  en las especificaciones de cada parlante, como resultado  se realizaron las cajas que les presento aquí.

Lo componen principalmente 4 parlantes Peavey Black Widow de 12¨ para medios y dos subwoofer Eminence Kappa de 15¨ , como tarea por cumplir queda la necesidad de mejorar lo concerniente a los drivers y twitters para las frecuencias altas pues los que en el momento están montados no son  siquiera de buena calidad pero para la necesidad diríamos que cumplen. El resultado final es que estoy  muy satisfecho  en mi opinión de apenas conocedor en ésto del sonido semiprofesional, aún falta muchas cosas por mejorar como los drivers ó los protectores de las cajas, manijas para los subs, una base para protejer al equipo,inclusive poder cambiar el terminado final de las cajas pero desafortunadamente ( para las cajas )tengo un gato en la casa y este material es el que en definitiva  mejor resistencia le ofrece.

Quiero agradecer a todos aquellos compañeros del foro (Tacatomón, Ezavalla, Nachoti, Magnetrón.etc )quienes con sus opiniones y consejos han logrado que se pueda llevar a cabo un buen proyecto pero principalmente a mi amigo Aldemarar quién es el verdadero gestor pues el fué quien calculó y construyó las cajas y ha sido un gran soporte para lo logrado hasta el momento, sé que llevó un seguimiento fotográfico de lo anterior por lo que espero comparta con los amigos del foro incluídos los detalles técnicos del caso cuando  crea conveniente, ...otra vez, Gracias Aldemarar.

Quedo atento entonces a sus opiniones y cualquier consejo como siempre será bienvenido.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tenes para descascarar las paredes ! Se ven impresionantes....
Que modelo / plano usaste para los horn?


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Felicitaciones Amigo!!!! que buenas cajas te quedaron . Como consulta las Sub son el Modelo HD15 de speakerPlans verdad? De que potencia son los Eminence? como suenan esas bellezas? Has probado el rendimiento? Yo siempre las tube en la mira, pero nunca he podido ponerme a realizarlas. Felicitaciones de nuevo !!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Wow, que hermoso sistema! Sencillo, compacto y sólido (A la vista).
Esos BW se distinguen a millas de distancia!.

Me la juego a que los sub´s son los HD15 de Speakers Plans, como lo dijo Diego!.
Realmente si estás satisfecho con el sonido que obtuviste, no hay nada que agregar. Excelente estética. La malla perforada es perfecta. No la puedo encontrar donde resido, pero no hay que darse por vencido.
Y por el lado de los amplificadores?

En fin, Enhorabuena por tu éxito.
Saludos!


----------



## nachoti

Felicitaciones!!!

Pasaste de tener un equipo que despertaba de pronto lástima, a uno que definitivamente despierta envidia (por lo menos a mí me da envidia, de la buena). Excelentes cajas, con un guía onda y un driver decente, puedes tener unos medioa-agudos súper.

De nuevo felicitaciones, obtuviste lo que buscabas con tus parlantes.


----------



## juanfilas

Felicitaciones ferrari por el proyecto terminado y esos tweeters que tenes si los cortas bien te vas a sorprender de como suenan, el problema que tienen es que como la mayoría de la gente le mete un capacitor y una resistencia en serie te arrancan los oídos, pero si los cortas en 2do o 3er orden a unos 3000hz suenan muchísimo mejor

pd: todo lo que dije esta de mas si trabajas en activo


----------



## ferrari

Muchas gracias a todos, me animan mucho sus opiniones efectivamente las cajas para  sub son los HD15 de Speakers Plans, solo que Aldemarar le efectuó algunas pequeñísimas modificaciones en el tamaño final, sobre la guía de onda que me comenta Nachoti también estuvo en consideración pero está proyectada para un futuro si el número de cajas para medios  aumenta pues me dice Aldemarar que es cuando ésta guía tiene mayor efectividad, por ahora con dos cajas para medios según entendí es suficiente un buen driver pero por supuesto no deshecho para nada ésta opción.

Los Eminence son los tipo Standar Kappa LFA15 de 600w RMS y sin ser los plus ultra en subs ($$$$) considero que su sonido en éste tipo de caja me ha sorprendido aunque cabe anotar que nunca he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar un sonido verdaderamente profesional y asi comparar por lo que mi opinión en éste caso puede ser un poco imprecisa, sin embargo está el hecho que fueron correctamente calculados lo que supone un margen de error pequeño a cualquier oído.

Sobre mis potencias apenas estoy trabajando con una QSC de 1000 y tocó dejar el sonido monofónico por lo que en el momento estoy muy corto en ése sentido (a futuro inmediato será conseguir una para mover los subs)sin olvidar que no tengo conocimiento sobre los cortes correctos de los demas componentes de los cuales dejo una foto con la actual configuración  incluídos en mi Rack totalmente casero como se pueden dar cuenta, espero aprender  y así sacarle el mejor provecho a los juguetes tal como lo recomienda Juanfilas..

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Estoy retrasado por los proyectos por que NO CONSIGO MFD!!! :enfadado: espero que mañana encuentre en algún easy o casa de maderas...


----------



## AntonioAA

Eh!! si en Capital no conseguis.... Yo estuve haciendo una cajita para probar las teorias de Linkwitz "digeridas" por Zavalla y NO me vendian fraccionado sino 1/4 o 1/2 placa , me salia el doble, asi que la hice del viejo y querido aglomerado( ni hablar de como estan los precios ). Mejor no sigo sino entramos en politica.

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/index2.html#post490773_


----------



## mariano22

ferrari bonita QSC.. como las amo a esas hermosuras...

Saludos


----------



## dj gangster

Al pasar los años las hice funcionar y no volvi a meterme en el foro y te doy las gracias por tus sugerencias.
Luego respondere que ahora estoy un poco corto de tiempo.
Atte Dj Gangster


----------



## juanfilas

Respuesta final medida de los "Larvavox frontales" de Cyberlarva, realmente hacer el crossover costo, pero me sorprendí de lo bien que suenan, ademas de la potencia que pueden manejar. La respuesta esta suavizada para interpretarla mejor, tomada a 1.2 metros a la altura media entre el tweeter y el midwoofer


----------



## AntonioAA

se ve "larvalindo" ....tampoco pusiste porquerias..

Con que medis?


----------



## juanfilas

Hola antonio, con un mic de medición (bastante obvio lo que estoy diciendo no?) el famoso ECM8000, una placa de sonido USB marca ART con phantom y dos canales independiente de entrada (justo lo necesario para medir) y un adaptador de impedancias casero para que el programa haga la comparación (bien hecha, ya que con el adaptador eliminamos las no linealidades que pueda tener la potencia y la placa de sonido) y el programa que uso es ARTA, creo que no me olvido nada...

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Ok , gracias ! Justo estoy tratando de "domar" el ARTA ... No entiendo bien para que pusiste adaptador de impedancias.... el esquema que muestra el soft es sencillo , ademas no es que  sensa la salida del ampli y la tension en el parlante??? 

Yo estoy usando el segundo esquema, pasando por el ampli. Por ahora solo use el LIMP ....y no obtuve algo coherente ( no me va a ganar )


----------



## juanfilas

el adaptador es muy simple toma la señal ya amplificada y la vuelve "tolerable" para la entrada de la placa de sonido, son dos resistencias nada mas formando un "l-pad" de esta forma la comparación la haces con la señal que llega al parlante y no con la que sale de la placa de sonido, eliminando cualquier distorsión lineal que tenas en la potencia.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Flor de nombre le habias puesto ! es el circuito que sugiere en el manual ( mas unos zener de proteccion)
No impide que si te aseguras de no pasar 4V podes usarlo directo.


----------



## juanfilas

si pero con 4v el spl logrado va a ser bajisimo y las medidas terminan siendo mentirosas, para medir necesitas buen spl. ademas de que si lo usas directo cualquier descarga te puede quemar la placa de sonido, yo no lo uso con zeners, solo las dos resistencias que si mal no recuerdo son de 4,7k y 47k

y el nombre no se lo puse yo, es así como se llama jeje

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

ferrari dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos, me animan mucho sus opiniones efectivamente las cajas para  sub son los HD15 de Speakers Plans, solo que Aldemarar le efectuó algunas pequeñísimas modificaciones en el tamaño final, sobre la guía de onda que me comenta Nachoti también estuvo en consideración pero está proyectada para un futuro si el número de cajas para medios  aumenta pues me dice Aldemarar que es cuando ésta guía tiene mayor efectividad, por ahora con dos cajas para medios según entendí es suficiente un buen driver pero por supuesto no deshecho para nada ésta opción.
> 
> Los Eminence son los tipo Standar Kappa LFA15 de 600w RMS y sin ser los plus ultra en subs ($$$$) considero que su sonido en éste tipo de caja me ha sorprendido aunque cabe anotar que nunca he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar un sonido verdaderamente profesional y asi comparar por lo que mi opinión en éste caso puede ser un poco imprecisa, sin embargo está el hecho que fueron correctamente calculados lo que supone un margen de error pequeño a cualquier oído.
> 
> Sobre mis potencias apenas estoy trabajando con una QSC de 1000 y tocó dejar el sonido monofónico por lo que en el momento estoy muy corto en ése sentido (a futuro inmediato será conseguir una para mover los subs)sin olvidar que no tengo conocimiento sobre los cortes correctos de los demas componentes de los cuales dejo una foto con la actual configuración  incluídos en mi Rack totalmente casero como se pueden dar cuenta, espero aprender  y así sacarle el mejor provecho a los juguetes tal como lo recomienda Juanfilas..
> 
> Saludos.



Y que pasó con el RCF de 15"???  

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

aca les dejo las fotitos de el par de cajoncitos que le fabrique a unas bocinitas de tv que me encontre de oferta


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente terminación compa, lo felicito...!


----------



## juanfilas

Están muy prolijas! ¿cómo suenan? ¿cómo el tv o mejoro?


----------



## Helminto G.

seria una opinion subjetiva pero yo diria que solo es aceptable, solo alcanza los 10W sin sonar mal


----------



## osk_rin

helminto g.

muy buenos tus mini parlantes  diez watts es bastante aceptable 
buen trabajo 
saludos.


----------



## antiworldx

Siempre dandole mucha dedicacion a tus trabajos...

Don coyote, es uste todo un maistro... felicidades!


----------



## Electronec

Helminto.....excelente trabajo, enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## ferrari

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y que pasó con el RCF de 15"???
> 
> Saludos!



Que tal Taca, apenas hoy veo su mensaje, pues el RCF estaba excelente,  solo que seguí las recomendaciones del foro y al tomar la decisión de fabricar dos subs entonces era mas fácil dos nuevos de la misma marca que buscar el otro RCF...espero haber tomado la decisión correcta.

Saludos.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas aca un par de cajitas para unos Selenium de 18" 600 Wrms espero que les guste. Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Que chiquitas se las ve! me gustan... . 
Calculaste el tamaño y la ventilacion? Lo hiciste sobre alguna especificacion de Selenium?


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Muy linda caja Oscarcito!!! te ha quedado de primera!!!!

Amigo antonio ese modelo es de eighteensound, y la verdad que es otros de los modelos que me encantan... Espero algun dia poder construir alguno ellos . Saludos!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Estan re-buenos, termino de verlos ... estoy planeando hacerle un 15" a mi hijo para el bajo.


----------



## juanfilas

Bueno lo prometido es deuda, estoy en la recta final del diseño del monitor del foro, se llama "FE-1" (complicado de entender no  )y en breve van a estar todos los datos y consideraciones para armarlos, hasta ahora no gaste mas de 1300 pesos argentinos en el par, vamos a ver en cuanto quedan al final, todos es conseguible en argentina y los cortes del mdf intente que sean lo mas simple para que no tengan problemas en hacerlos en cualquier carpintería si no tienen las herramientas. Los transductores son de aluminio el midwoofer y titanio el tweeter, la distorsión es BAJÍSIMA. Saludos! 

pd: de yapa las columnas para los que quieran gastar bastante mas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que buenos que están quedando!!!!!!!!!!
Son bass-reflex, no?


----------



## juanfilas

Si son bass-Reflex, es increíble que ese parlantito de 5´´ baje hasta 50hz sin sacrificar mucho la respuesta transitoria y manejo de potencia, me volví loco diseñando la caja, pero creo que esta fue la mejor solución. Abajo tiene un pequeño compartimiento para los crossovers, lo cual no quita que se puedan filtrar por activo.
El diseño original es pasivo.


----------



## Tavo

JUANNN!!! FELICITACIONES!!

Como decía Eduardo:
Que te puedo decir??? 

Realmente tus trabajos son excepcionales, muy prolijos y lindos.

Sin palabras, *espero que armes un nuevo post respecto a esto, por favor!!* 
(con todos los datos para que podamos hacerlo sin problemas)

Me acuerdo de la firma de Dano (moderador), solo que yo le cambiaría una palabra:
"Creyente y seguidor de... *JuanFilas*"


Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Pero que excelente trabajo juanfilas, ya quisiera tenerte de vecino


----------



## Tavo

Pensaba recién, como me gustaría probar alguno de mis amplificadores (no son muchos eh ) con un par de tus "recintos acústicos"... (suena más lindo que "baffle" )

En este mismo momento estoy haciendo un baffle con un amigo. Madera de 20mm de pino paraná, muy linda.
Va a tener un woofer de 6 pulgadas... de calidad... bueno... son lindos.  (JAHRO WC-6 , me da vergüenza contarte esto, sabiendo que vos los usarías de pisapapeles...)
Un parlante de medios, había pensado en el RM5 de Audifan, pero no voy a hacer un pedido por solo dos, así que lo compré acá, también Jahro.
Tweeter económico D) marca ARN, por lo visto son bien buenos, de cúpula de seda (no me acuerdo el nombre).

Pronto unas fotos. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Tavo dijo:


> Pensaba recién, como me gustaría probar alguno de mis amplificadores (no son muchos eh ) con un par de tus "recintos acústicos"... (suena más lindo que "baffle" )
> 
> En este mismo momento estoy haciendo un baffle con un amigo. Madera de 20mm de pino paraná, muy linda.
> Va a tener un woofer de 6 pulgadas... de calidad... bueno... son lindos.  (JAHRO WC-6 , me da vergüenza contarte esto, sabiendo que vos los usarías de pisapapeles...)
> Un parlante de medios, había pensado en el RM5 de Audifan, pero no voy a hacer un pedido por solo dos, así que lo compré acá, también Jahro.
> Tweeter económico D) marca ARN, por lo visto son bien buenos, de cúpula de seda (no me acuerdo el nombre).
> 
> Pronto unas fotos.
> 
> Saludos.



Ningún parlante es para usar de pisa papeles, siempre y cuando SE HAGAN LAS COSAS BIEN!!! midan el parlante que no cuesta NADA y se van a sorprender, un colega de acá (cyverlarva) uso parlantes nacionales y se armo unas columnas de put. madre (doy fe ya que las escuche y ayude un poquito a su desarrollo).

Estos dos diseños se van a postear para que cualquiera los pueda hacer, si bien las columnas son muy caras, los monitores no.

y probar tus amplificadores con estas cajas cuando quieras, si estas por Bs. As...


----------



## AntonioAA

Se ven lindos!! necesito algo asi... La columna NO es el doble del monitor? 
No se alcanza a ver la marca del midwoofer... o son OEM exclusivo juanfilas?


----------



## tatajara

EXELENTE juanfilias 
La verdad que me sorprendió tu trabajo, felicitaciones
Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Se ven lindos!! necesito algo asi... La columna NO es el doble del monitor?
> No se alcanza a ver la marca del midwoofer... o son OEM exclusivo juanfilas?



Los mid woofers son Fountek, la famosa marca de tweeters de cinta (que para mi hacen mejores parlantes que tweeters....). Si bien los vendo, por supuesto que no son exclusivos míos 

Las columnas no se si estas hablando de medidas o de precio, si es de medidas son iguales a los monitores pero de 90cm de alto y con otro diseño de frente. En precio salen bastante mas, unas tres veces mas. Los dos diseños van a estar publicados.


----------



## Electronec

Muy buen trabajo Juanfilas, te están quedando de lujo.

Enhorabuena. Saludos.


----------



## davidmaster188

*Hola

queria saber de alguien que tuvo unos pyramid de 8'',que de opinion sobre ellos.Tengo 4 de esos y me arme  un tipo columna y los voy a mover con un equipo philips FWM462 (280 W rms)*


----------



## dandany

davidmaster188 dijo:


> *Hola
> 
> queria saber de alguien que tuvo unos pyramid de 8'',que de opinion sobre ellos.Tengo 4 de esos y me arme  un tipo columna y los voy a mover con un equipo philips FWM462 (280 W rms)*



Yo tengo los 2 tipos el de 4 y el de 8ohm el de 4 es el que tiene a clasica ala de goma antifatiga que tiene tipo unas canaletas esos con 35 litros andan hermoso tieien hermosos graves lastima que tengan pegametos de taaaan baja calidad que el iman se despega con el tiempo y las vibraciones y tenes que poner algun pegamento estilo epoxico duro no elastico como el poxiran el de 8ohm es de exelentes materiales y sonido muy pro ecambio el de 4 Ωes de bajo alargado este es golpe seco bien pro para le pro nesesitas 80wrms para moverlo exelente  para el de 4ohm nesesitas 50w en 4ohm(lo tenia con un tda1562 que en un auto era suficiente para mi)   te dejo unos videos...donde tuve oportunidad de filmarlos


----------



## davidmaster188

*Ah okey jej bueno mas adelante les muestro mi columna terminada con los 4 pyramid jej,tambien mi viejo tiene los pyramid de 12'' pero estan en otra provincia en la casa de un pariente,yo ya los vi pero nose que tal suenan,muy pronto los tendre en casa *

Buen video eh jeje.


----------



## Tavo

dandany dijo:


> lastima que tengan pegametos de taaaan baja calidad que el iman se despega con el tiempo y las vibraciones y tenes que poner algun pegamento estilo epoxico duro no elastico como el poxiran...


Comparto tu opinión, hace un tiempo compré un woofer Pyramid para ver que tal era; al principio sonaba bien, pero después pasado un tiempo (1 mes) empezó a hacer unos ruidos raros (feos) como a vibración, o como si el cono estuviese en mal estado. Resulta que abrí el baffle donde estaba puesto, lo saqué, y efectivamente el imán estaba medio flojo, y la membrana en estado dudoso.

Eso es porque los hacen con materiales de mala calidad, pegamentos malos, etc. Y bueno, es el resultado de lo que se paga.
Igualmente nunca me gustó el sonido que daba, parecía que los bajos tenían mucha coloración...

Saludos.
PS: Ahora dentro de poco voy a adquirir un woofer JAHRO WC-6. Por los comentarios, parece bastante buenos, pero ya veremos como se comporta.


----------



## davidmaster188

*Che alguien provo poner carton de huevo dentro de cajas acusticas? que onda? 
o sino lana de vidrio.*


----------



## dandany

Tavo dijo:


> Comparto tu opinión, hace un tiempo compré un woofer Pyramid para ver que tal era; al principio sonaba bien, pero después pasado un tiempo (1 mes) empezó a hacer unos ruidos raros (feos) como a vibración, o como si el cono estuviese en mal estado. Resulta que abrí el baffle donde estaba puesto, lo saqué, y efectivamente el imán estaba medio flojo, y la membrana en estado dudoso.
> 
> Eso es porque los hacen con materiales de mala calidad, pegamentos malos, etc. Y bueno, es el resultado de lo que se paga.
> Igualmente nunca me gustó el sonido que daba, parecía que los bajos tenían mucha coloración...
> 
> Saludos.
> PS: Ahora dentro de poco voy a adquirir un woofer JAHRO WC-6. Por los comentarios, parece bastante buenos, pero ya veremos como se comporta.



Yo probe los jahro wc8 son muy opacos...nesesitas mucha potencia para moverlos.. son muy duros y tienen poca sencibilidad.....yyyy bueno esos tambien tiene sus problemas por ejemplo se le despega la rejilla de ventilacion de la bobina y se pega alado de la bobina movil peligrosamente y  la puede desgarrar...pero de sonar suenaaaan! jajaja de 6'' recomiendo xsound o algo asi que son mas chinos igual que los jahro de esa serie pero son mas movibles y da unos medios graves de muuy buena calidad y linda sencibilidad pero la desconosco en valores escritos jaja una abrazo!



davidmaster188 dijo:


> *Che alguien provo poner carton de huevo dentro de cajas acusticas? que onda?
> o sino lana de vidrio.*



El carton de huevo no probe lo lei en muchas paginas eso si!! pero dicen que es bueno....jaja!! pero compra wata o guata sale 2peso el metro cuadrado!!!! es mas higienica...el unico defecto es que se pegan frecuentemente objetos...pero es muy buena...y barata


----------



## electromecanico

juanfilas dijo:


> Los transductores son de aluminio el midwoofer y titanio el tweeter, la distorsión es BAJÍSIMA. Saludos!



son todos marca vifa ?? los conseguiste aca en argentina bs as te felicito por el proyecto que terminacion le vas a dar al fibro facil, viene unos echapados hermosos para pegar con la plancha hasta de pinotea vienen


----------



## nicolas

gente ahi les mando unas fotos de como va quedado el ampli al final me decidi por un parlaante de 10... espero les guste y a medida que avance voy subiendo fotos....


----------



## Tavo

dandany dijo:


> Yo probe los jahro wc8 son muy opacos...nesesitas mucha potencia para moverlos.. son muy duros y tienen poca sencibilidad.....yyyy bueno esos tambien tiene sus problemas por ejemplo se le despega la rejilla de ventilacion de la bobina y se pega alado de la bobina movil peligrosamente y  la puede desgarrar...pero de sonar suenaaaan! jajaja de 6'' recomiendo xsound o algo asi que son mas chinos igual que los jahro de esa serie pero son mas movibles y da unos medios graves de muuy buena calidad y linda sencibilidad pero la desconosco en valores escritos jaja una abrazo!



Gracias por tu comentario.
Bueno, espero que suenen a gusto. De cualquier forma, si no me convencen no hay ningún problema, el agujero de 6" va a estar, saco el JAHRO y pongo otro... 
Por lo de "opacos", entiendo que querés decir que no tiran medios, voces o guitarras... pero no hay problema, porque el baffle que estoy haciendo es de tres vías; Woofer, Rango Medio y Tweeter... así que pienso cortar al woofer bien abajo, algo así como a 500Hz, luego el rango medio, hasta los 4-5KHz y el Tweeter para arriba...

No se, todavía estoy buscando un crossover pasivo de 3 vías (30W rms).

Respecto de que material poner dentro del baffle para aislar, creo que lo mejor de todo es:
Primero una capa de lámina de corcho, bien pegada con Poxirrán (adhesivo de contacto especial), luego una capa de "Fieltro", no estoy seguro si se llama así, es el material que traen los autos nuevos debajo del tapizado, para que le haga una especie de "colchón"... Eso también pegado con Poxirrán.
Con eso es suficiente, si no, también se puede agregar guata (el relleno de las frasadas...) blanca... creo que es de polipropileno.

Con este bafle que estoy haciendo, ya me vengo gastando casi 1,5Kg de adhesivo de contacto, tres latas de 500.
Pero vale la pena, vale la pena.

Pronto (si consigo una cámara, porque la mía se me rompió :enfadado saco unas fotos y las cuelgo por acá... 

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

nicolas dijo:


> gente ahi les mando unas fotos de como va quedado el ampli al final me decidi por un parlaante de 10... espero les guste y a medida que avance voy subiendo fotos....



Te REEEE felicito Nicolás!!! Te está quedando bárbaro!!  
Una prolijidad destacable, se nota que lo hacés con ganas y dedicación.

Una pregunta: Que madera estás usando? No logro distinguirla por el color... puede que sea cedro?
Impecable lo tuyo, espectacular!

Que parlante le ponés? Espero que sea acorde al montaje que estás haciendo. 

Saludos, es un placer ver esas fotos.


----------



## juanfilas

electromecanico dijo:


> son todos marca vifa ?? los conseguiste aca en argentina bs as te felicito por el proyecto que terminacion le vas a dar al fibro facil, viene unos echapados hermosos para pegar con la plancha hasta de pinotea vienen



Solo el tweeter es vifa, el midwoofer es Fountek


----------



## nicolas

euuu donde quedaron las fotos que subi¿¿¿¿


----------



## electromecanico

juanfilas dijo:


> Solo el tweeter es vifa, el midwoofer es Fountek



y los conseguiste aca en argentina  bs as ??


----------



## juanfilas

si, se consiguen, igual que los tweeters


----------



## pandacba

Cuando utilzas el sistema de adjuntar archivos, y se abre la ventana donde examians tu disco para subir alli hay una tabla que te dice segun el formato el tamaño máximo que puede tener, cuando la subida fue exitosa te queda la dirección actual de tu disco en azul, cuando la subida fallo en la parte superiro aparece un texto en negro que te advierte que el tamaño supera el permitido

Otra opción es comprimirlas con winrar y subir el archivo .rar tomando la precaución que no supere los 2M si supea ese tamaño comprimis con la opción volumenes poiendo el tamaño 2000000 y listo luego subis el o los archivos


----------



## nicolas

ahi les dejo las fotos del armado de la caja para el ampli de guitarra espero les guste y seguire subiendo nuevas fotos a medida que lo vaya terminando....


----------



## Tavo

pandacba dijo:


> Cuando utilzas el sistema de adjuntar archivos, y se abre la ventana donde examians tu disco para subir alli hay una tabla que te dice segun el formato el tamaño máximo que puede tener, cuando la subida fue exitosa te queda la dirección actual de tu disco en azul, cuando la subida fallo en la parte superiro aparece un texto en negro que te advierte que el tamaño supera el permitido
> 
> Otra opción es comprimirlas con winrar y subir el archivo .rar tomando la precaución que no supere los 2M si supea ese tamaño comprimis con la opción volumenes poiendo el tamaño 2000000 y listo luego subis el o los archivos



*Las fotos fueron subidas correctamente.*
Algún Cacho  las cambió de lugar, ahora están _*por acá.*_

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Nico, tus fotos están por acá porque simplemente son parte de un bafle. Después le montarás el resto de la electrónica, pero eso es otra historia.

En el tema del preamplificador posteá lo referido a la parte del pre; las de la caja, por acá y cuando esté todo terminado podés postearlo en el tema de fotos de amplis hechos en casa 

Saludos


----------



## nicolas

uh dale buenisimo entonces las del bafle terminado la posteo aca gracias cachooooo no sabia que me las habias mandado para aca por eso las volvi a subir... perfecto nos vemos suerte


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

Este es un proyecto, que estoy realizando para mi MAMA si para mi MADRE,,, quería algo que sonara bien y que pudiera llevar a cualquier lugar ,,, suele  hacer ejercicio en forma de baile ella y otras de sus amigas,, así que puse manos a la obra y estos son 2 de 3 bafles con amplificadores que construiré para ella … después de todo lo que me ha dado es hora de hacer algo por lo cual me recuerde ….. unos bafles con mucha potencia 



y dejo una foto de como quiero que quede el unico que falta.... y seria solo de un bajo de 15 .....

FALTA DARLES EL ACABADO


----------



## Tacatomon

El último supongo es el hace que se cuarteen las paredes ¿no?

Lucen un excelente trabajo. Unas fotos del trabajo Final no estarían de más!

Saludos!!!


----------



## tatajara

sisi la verdad que te están quedando lindos, felicitaciones
Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

se ven que van a quedar muy bien, esa marca como la del tweeter, entre otras son las unicas que hay aqui donde vivo, jeje no se que tal suenen nunca he comprado, cuando esten listos los palantes de tu mamá, esperamos las fotos 

gran trabajo. saludos.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

que me recomiendan...estoy indeciso...

el terminado se lo doy tipo madera LAQUEDO COLOR CAHOBA  o se lo doy en negro como la  ultima foto ???????

LA INTENCION ES QUE TUMBE LA CASA


----------



## tatajara

Yo los dejaría a todos iguales 



> LA INTENCION ES QUE TUMBE LA CASA




saludos


----------



## mariano22

a mi me gusta mucho mas el acabado negro ya que soy autentico de que los bafles sean de dicho color. Aprecio tambien el color madera, y queda muy bien, pero prefiero en negro... La decision final es toda tuya.

Saludos y muy buen trabajo!


----------



## franc0

migos mios aqui les presento mis cajitas de 12" echas por mi comenten que les parece y estan funcionando con un amplificador tambien echo por mi jejeje comenten ques les parece


----------



## Tavo

Está prolijo el trabajo, lo que no me gusta es el material, aglomerado.
Yo las haría de MDF.

Saludos.


----------



## franc0

gracias tavo  mas adelante les mostrae mas trabajos echos en casa


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy lindas! que las disfrutes...

Tavo: a mi me gusta el aglomerado.... encima aqui no te estan vendiendo menos de 1/2 placa de mdf....


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tavo: a mi me gusta el aglomerado.... encima aqui no te estan vendiendo menos de 1/2 placa de mdf....


Por qué te gusta? porque es fácil de trabajar? o por algún motivo en especial... ?

A mi no me gusta para nada porque con el tiempo suele "combarse" (curvarse), y es muuuy suceptible a la humedad o agua; además de que con un poco de mal trato de desgrana todo...
Mmm, no me convence ni un poquito.
Pero bueno, son gustos. Cada quien hace su baffle con lo que quiere! 

Es raro que no te fraccionen el MDF, acá hay por todos lados. Incluso en las madereras lo cortan a medida o con la forma que quieras. 
Respecto al grosor, por mero antojo y costumbre me gusta trabajar con no menos de 18mm de espesor. Le tengo un poco de "cosa" al de 15, ya que si un tornillo entra medio mal suele rajarse al medio. Claro que siempre que pongo tornillos hago una guía, con una mecha de unos 2mm, porque sin eso es más que seguro que se raja. Como en toda madera, bah.

Saludos.
PS: Todavía no consigo una cámara!!! Tengo ganas de subir algunas fotos del nuevo baffle(cito) que estoy haciendo, es para un amigo. Tres vías, woofer de 6 1/2", medio de 4", tweeter domo de 1" con cúpula de seda, económico y muy lindo (marca ARN, conocen esta marca?).
Por el momento es "mono" porque no hay cash para hacer el gemelo (estéreo), pero más adelante si.
Madera de Pino paraná (creo), linda madera, añeja, de como 20 años.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tavo: en alguna parte lei que era mejor que el mdf por su propia rugosidad...los tornillos agarran mejor .Lo de la humedad es cierto ,pero no lo uso para recitales al aire libre !! Les suelo dar unas manos de laca nitro para impermebilizarlo primero que todo. 
Curvarse? es MAS RIGIDO que el mdf a misma longitud ( probaste hacer un estante con uno y otro?)
Lo que cuesta impregnar el mdf con cualquier laca!! es una esponja!!
Los armo con listones de 2cm en todos los angulos .

Si es madera de 20 años...no será Pino Brasil ??? era maravillosa! la deben haber extinguido como paso con el Pino Thea...

voy a investigar la marca ARN ...


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo que cuesta impregnar el mdf con cualquier laca!! es una esponja!!


Eso es porque aún no aprendiste a trabajarlo... 
Es muy simple, suficiente con una o dos manos de cola+agua (el rebaje más o menos a ojo, que se pueda pasar con pincel) queda bien impermeable. Luego de eso, una pasadita con lijadora de banda (u oscilante, cual prefieran) y queda muy bien.
En cuanto a propiedades de dureza y flexibilidad, no son mis palabras, lo se de varias fuentes.
Antonio, fijate por acá, hay algo de información.
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/materiales/materiales.html

Respecto de las resonancias que indica, creo que eso es un problema solucionable, y es más, estoy seguro que en mis cajas no pasa eso, porque como ya comenté por ahí, me gusta aislar bien el interior (lámina de corcho de 3mm + fieltro + guata). Creo que el corcho mismo ya le hace un freno importante a esas resonancias...


AntonioAA dijo:


> Los armo con listones de 2cm en todos los angulos.


Yo también hago lo mismo, refuerzo las esquinas con madera de pino en "chanfle", atornillada y pegada con cola.


AntonioAA dijo:


> Si es madera de 20 años...no será Pino Brasil ??? era maravillosa! la deben haber extinguido como paso con el Pino Thea...


Es una buena pista. No lo había pensado.
Bueno, todavía no vino el gran reto, ya que las maderas eran de un lindo estante que tenía el padre de mi amigo en un tallercito, y por el momento no se enteró que se las "hicimos percha". 
Y si, me contó que en aquel momento salieron caras. Eran maderas enteras, sin uniones, de 40cm x 3,5m... Lindas maderas, bien sólidas.
Obvio que antes de trabajarlas fueron derecho al carpintero, a pasarle la garlopa, para sacar apenas una capa, ya que estaba barnizada y un poco marcada, por el mismo hecho de que era estante.


AntonioAA dijo:


> voy a investigar la marca ARN ...


Creo que esta es la misma página web de la marca, estoy casi seguro. Es el mismo logotipo.
Lo raro es el precio del tweeter, *se habrán confundido???* 
En lo que va de armar cajas, ya he comprado más de 4 y siempre al mismo precio, *AR$26!!*

Saludos!


----------



## Martincl

Hola estos son mis altavoces made in home, reciclando todo tipo de materiales. Saludos....


----------



## tatajara

> Por qué te gusta? porque es fácil de trabajar? o por algún motivo en especial... ?
> 
> A mi no me gusta para nada porque con el tiempo suele "combarse" (curvarse), y es muuuy suceptible a la humedad o agua; además de que con un poco de mal trato de desgrana todo...
> Mmm, no me convence ni un poquito.
> Pero bueno, son gustos. Cada quien hace su baffle con lo que quiere!
> 
> Es raro que no te fraccionen el MDF, acá hay por todos lados. Incluso en las madereras lo cortan a medida o con la forma que quieras.
> Respecto al grosor, por mero antojo y costumbre me gusta trabajar con no menos de 18mm de espesor. Le tengo un poco de "cosa" al de 15, ya que si un tornillo entra medio mal suele rajarse al medio. Claro que siempre que pongo tornillos hago una guía, con una mecha de unos 2mm, porque sin eso es más que seguro que se raja. Como en toda madera, bah.


coincido plenamente con vos



> PS: Todavía no consigo una cámara!!! Tengo ganas de subir algunas fotos del nuevo baffle(cito) que estoy haciendo, es para un amigo. Tres vías, woofer de 6 1/2", medio de 4", tweeter domo de 1" con cúpula de seda, económico y muy lindo (marca ARN, conocen esta marca?).
> Por el momento es "mono" porque no hay cash para hacer el gemelo (estéreo), pero más adelante si.
> Madera de Pino paraná (creo), linda madera, añeja, de como 20 años.



Vamos che, las quiero ver 
Ese es el que habías dicho la otra ves?
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy original, Martin !! 
Espero les hayas puesto bastente aislante por dentro para que no resuenen....


----------



## CAYSER

saludos Martincl,una muy buena idea del mundo del reciclaje, me parece perfecto tu proyecto con el manejo de estos embaces ,ademas que se percibe bien ,y si le dieras una mano de pintura seria genial como para darle el acabado final.


----------



## Martincl

Hola y gracias por los comentarios, aca van otras fotos. Siempre con el mismo concepto de reciclar y aprovechar materiales, muchos de ellos iban a ir a parar a la basura. Son todos altavoces autoamplificados y portatiles. Gran parte de los componentes los he sacado de otros aparatos electronicos.
Gracias CAYSER, por el consejo de pintarlos, pero mi idea es intentar utilizar la menor cantidad de productos nuevos posibles. La idea es no comprar materiales nuevos y de aprovechar los que ya estan dando vueltas por ahi, pero cuando recicle pintura subire alguna foto, un abrazo!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

No los pintes! mejor que se vean asi!


----------



## Ratmayor

Martincl, que impecable e ingeniso tu trabajo, como dice el amigo AntonioAA, dejas sin pintar, se ven mucho mejor asi, ademas de verse muy originales. Felicidades...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

muy original  es verdad lo que dicen los muchachos,creo que mejor los dejas sin pintar


----------



## diegosalsero

Martincl dijo:


> Hola y gracias por los comentarios, aca van otras fotos. Siempre con el mismo concepto de reciclar y aprovechar materiales, muchos de ellos iban a ir a parar a la basura. Son todos altavoces autoamplificados y portatiles. Gran parte de los componentes los he sacado de otros aparatos electronicos.
> Gracias CAYSER, por el consejo de pintarlos, pero mi idea es intentar utilizar la menor cantidad de productos nuevos posibles. La idea es no comprar materiales nuevos y de aprovechar los que ya estan dando vueltas por ahi, pero cuando recicle pintura subire alguna foto, un abrazo!!!



La verdad que son hermosos estos bichos!
Muy prolijo, muy lindo trabajo, vi que los disipadores son de placas PCI/AGP de video?
Che y si le haces un barridito en frecuencia para ver la respuesta? Por que emular eso debe ser un bardolin. Otra que creo que se puede hacer si queres saber la repsuesta, es inyectarle un os pulsitos que tienen una gran gama de frecuencias y analizar la salida con un analizador de frecuencias. Creo que hay soft analizadores por la web y que directamente la entrada es un micrfono de la pc.


----------



## jorger

Esos envases de pringles quedan muy originales (aunque yo los pintaría), pero deben crear una resonancia impresionante.. yo no sé, pero como Martincl no ponga material de relleno en el interior.. muy bien no va a sonar eso.

Saludos.


----------



## diegosalsero

jorger dijo:


> Esos envases de pringles quedan muy originales (aunque yo los pintaría), pero deben crear una resonancia impresionante.. yo no sé, pero como Martincl no ponga material de relleno en el interior.. muy bien no va a sonar eso.
> 
> Saludos.



Que temita no?
Mucho de caja acustica no se si va a funcionar, es mas que nada un gabinete de soporte, pero hay que ver, porque pro lo que veo parecen parlantes chiquitos y muchas veces suelen ser de armazon sellado, sino la unica que se me ocurre es pegarle un peliculita de 2mm de corcho y despues rellenar todo el espacio con guata.


----------



## Tavo

Hablando de gabinetes raros, yo un día me hice un bafflecito mini para escuchar música con el teléfono; estaba hecho con un caño de PVC de unas 6 pulgadas (creo), y tenía un parlante de 4", bastante lindo, con suspensión de foam y todo. Sonaba bien, que se yo, era de 5Wrms... jeje
Después se lo regalé a un amigo, y no se dónde fue a parar.

Lamentablemente no tengo ninguna foto de ese.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> y tenía un parlante de 4", bastante lindo, con suspensión de foam y todo. Sonaba bien, que se yo, era de 5Wrms... jeje
> .


jajaja
Yo tengo 2 de esos, a uno de ellos le hice un bafle tipo bass reflex (hecho a ojo, sin calcular), y para lo que es, suena bastante bien teniendo en cuenta que lo tengo con un filtro pasabajos..
Es obvio que de un altavoz de 5w no se puede esperar mucho , pero para una habitación, sobra.

Dejo adjuntas un par de fotos que hice hace 2 o 3 semanas.
PD: ese bafle lo voy a reformar, meteré un sub de 5'' y los altavoces de 5w los montaré en un bafle pequeño para los medios y agudos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

Está lindo Jorge, pero le podrías dar un poquito más de estética...  
Digo, una lijadita por ahí, o una pasada de garlopa, una pintada... no vendría mal. jeje

Yo cuando pongo tornillos le hago un fresado a la madera, cosa que la cabeza del tornillo se meta dentro de la madera y no se vea... Uso tornillos con cabeza fresada, obvio.

Saludos! 
PS: Lindo parlante, si tenés el "hermano" podrías hacer un _mini_ 2.1 para la compu o el teléfono, con dos TDA2030 (satélites) y un TDA2050 para el sub, con woofer de 6...


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Está lindo Jorge, pero le podrías dar un poquito más de estética...
> Digo, una lijadita por ahí, o una pasada de garlopa, una pintada... no vendría mal. jeje


 
Si tenia pensado hacer eso en un principio, pero con el cambio de planes al final lo dejé sin pulir ni pintar ya que ese bafle va a desaparecer 
Como dije antes, haré un bafle para esos 2 altavoces chinos y aparte haré el del sub.

Como viste en el tema de ''fotos de amplificadores...'' ya tengo montado el ampli en un gabinete, con un solo tda2050.La cosa ya va avanzando jeje
Haré un crossover de 2 vias y listo.De momento solo tengo hecho un filtro inductivo regulable (con esas bobinas que tienen nucleo roscado, pero eso se puede regular la frec. de corte) para el sub.



> PS: Lindo parlante, si tenés el "hermano" podrías hacer un _mini_ 2.1 para la compu o el teléfono, con dos TDA2030 (satélites) y un TDA2050 para el sub, con woofer de 6...


 
Para la compu ya tengo un 2.1 comprado hace algo mas de 1 año 
Lo que estoy armando es para mi cuarto, y posiblemente lo lleve a una minifiesta este verano jaja.
Woofer de 6'' no tengo, además creo que no me hará falta para lo que quiero 

Un saludo tavo!


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> Lo que estoy armando es para mi cuarto, *y posiblemente lo lleve a una minifiesta este verano* jaja.
> Woofer de 6'' no tengo, además creo que no me hará falta para lo que quiero
> 
> Un saludo tavo!


Mmm... más que "minifiesta" diría _minifiesta_... 

Y qué vas a usar para el subwoofer? Algo más chico? 

Saludos che.


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Mmm... más que "minifiesta" diría _minifiesta_...
> Y qué vas a usar para el subwoofer? Algo más chico?


jajaja
Si si, tengo un sub de 5''.Lo dije más arriba..
Bueno en realidad no es un subwoofer.. tampoco es un woofer.. digamos que está a medio camino entre las 2 cosas..
Reproduce frecuencias más bajas que un woofer pero no tan bajas como un subwoofer.. además tiene una suspensión más robusta y una excursión mas alta que un woofer normal.

Mira:


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=309&pictureid=3900

Saludos!.


----------



## Tavo

Ajá, ahora si... 

Ese va a tirar lindos bajos, aunque no me lo imagino "comiéndose" 30W constantes... 

Yo tenía un woofer marca Moon, que a pesar de ser chino sonaba muy bien; quedé tan encantado que si lo volvería a ver en vridriera lo compraría... Precisamente modelo *MW-54*.

Lo tenía en una caja de 28 litros, con port de 6.35cm x 14cm, tiraba unos bajos con buen cuerpo.

Espero ver montado ese sub, debe sonar bien junto con los otros...

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Ajá, ahora si...
> 
> Ese va a tirar lindos bajos, aunque no me lo imagino "comiéndose" 30W constantes...


El vendedor me comentó que la potencia real rondaba los 38wrms (mentirosos) jejeje.No le hice ni caso en ese dato.
30w no me parece tan exagerado.. date cuenta que el imán es enorme (aunque el tamaño del iman vs potencia es algo relativo también).Pero 20wrms seguro que se los traga.
Dame tu opinión sobre esto .



> Yo tenía un woofer marca Moon, que a pesar de ser chino sonaba muy bien; quedé tan encantado que si lo volvería a ver en vridriera lo compraría... Precisamente modelo *MW-54*.
> 
> Lo tenía en una caja de 28 litros, con port de 6.35cm x 14cm, tiraba unos bajos con buen cuerpo.
> 
> Espero ver montado ese sub, debe sonar bien junto con los otros...
> 
> Saludos


Tuviste suerte.. hiciste esa caja sin calcular y te sonaba estupendo 
Espero tener la misma suerte 

PD: Nos estamos desviando del tema o me lo parece a mi? 
Quizá sea mejor hablar estas cosas por mp..
Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> 30w no me parece tan exagerado.. date cuenta que el imán es enorme (aunque el tamaño del iman vs potencia es algo relativo también).Pero 20wrms seguro que se los traga.
> Dame tu opinión sobre esto .


Depende. Lo que miraría como dato principal es el diámetro de la bobina. En mi caso, este woofer Moon que te comento tenía bobina de 1", lo cual para ser un 5 1/4" me parece más que bien, y el peso del imán era de 20 Onzas (~560 gramos). Era un imán exagerado para ese parlante. 
Otra buena característica era que tenía un buen recorrido, me animo a decir +-5mm... era brutal, parecía que el cono iba a salir disparando...



jorger dijo:


> Tuviste suerte.. hiciste esa caja sin calcular y te sonaba estupendo
> Espero tener la misma suerte


Si, pero no creas. No se por qué motivo (sospecho la que por la Fs), había veces que retumbaba mucho, pero solo en una frecuencia específica, y eso era molesto. Según mi oído esa frecuencia rondaba los 80Hz.
Lo raro es que eso no sucedía al aire libre, cuando lo sacaba al patio (pa' tomar unos mates ) sonaba mucho mejor que adentro.

Saludos Jorge!
PS: Fijate, *por acá* hay unas fotos del baffle. Era de dos vías.
Hoy leo ese mismo comentario (mío) y me da vergüenza, eso estaba hecho así no más, hoy en día no lo haría así tan _croto_...


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Depende. Lo que miraría como dato principal es el diámetro de la bobina. En mi caso, este woofer Moon que te comento tenía bobina de 1", lo cual para ser un 5 1/4" me parece más que bien, y el peso del imán era de 20 Onzas (~560 gramos). Era un imán exagerado para ese parlante.
> Otra buena característica era que tenía un buen recorrido, me animo a decir +-5mm... era brutal, parecía que el cono iba a salir disparando...


Fíjate, el mío también tiene la bobina de 1'' de diámetro (2,5cm).El iman en mi caso es de algo mas de 13oz.. 
El recorrido es igual, +-5mm.Quizá hasta +-6mm pero ya es mucho decir.. además no quiero a ponerlo tanto al límite.
PD: de qué potencia era ese woofer?




> PS: Fijate, *por acá* hay unas fotos del baffle. Era de dos vías.
> Hoy leo ese mismo comentario (mío) y me da vergüenza, eso estaba hecho así no más, hoy en día no lo haría así tan _croto_...


Ahora las miro 
Un saludo!.


----------



## Tavo

Apuesto que te desilucionaste al ver esas fotos...  
-----------------------------

Ese woofer que tenés va a andar muy bien, tiene un buen imán. Tiene perno ventilado! Eso es bueno, aunque apuesto que la bobina trabaja totalmente fría. 

Yo haría un "cubito" de 25x25x25cm e instalaría ahí el woofer. El port puede ser el mismo que tenés en el otro baffle, está divino! 
Con esas medidas te queda un lindo volumen, de ~15 litros. Claro que esas medidas serían internas.

Tengo ganas nuevamente de experimentar un poco con parlantes chicos... 

Respecto de la potencia del Moon... Estuvo siempre funcionando excelente con un TDA2050, y no se podía poner "al palo" porque era mucho. Por eso te decía, que 30W parece poco número, pero al momento de "castigar" con woofercito es una linda cifra. 
Quizá podrías hacer lo mismo, armar un 2050 o un 2040. Va a sonar de lujo. Estaría lindo hacer todo dentro del baffle, el mismo amplificador (con el Bass Extension, filtro pasa bajos) y todo dentro del baffle...

Ya quiero ver tu progreso con eso.

Saludos Jorge.


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Apuesto que te desilucionaste al ver esas fotos...
> -----------------------------


Para nada .
Me gustaron mucho, ese bafle te quedó bastante bien.Para mi gusto un poco grande pero para gustos colores!.
Ese woofer tiene mejor pinta que el mio.Lo bueno del tuyo es que tiene la suspensión de goma asi que te va a durar una eternidad si no lo castigas mucho.En mi caso es de espuma 



> Ese woofer que tenés va a andar muy bien, tiene un buen imán. Tiene perno ventilado! Eso es bueno, aunque apuesto que la bobina trabaja totalmente fría.


Lo único que no sé es si el ''carrete'' donde va la bobina es de aluminio o de plástico 



> Yo haría un "cubito" de 25x25x25cm e instalaría ahí el woofer. El port puede ser el mismo que tenés en el otro baffle, está divino!
> Con esas medidas te queda un lindo volumen, de ~15 litros. Claro que esas medidas serían internas.


Me gusta la idea.
El port que esta en el otro baffle se queda muy corto, mide apenas 6cm de largo 
Voy a hacer un port con un tubo de pvc de 4cm de diámetro (interior) que tengo por ahí.
Lo cortaré en un principio a 15cm.
Creo que lo voy a poner en un lateral de la caja en lugar de ponerlo en el mismo lado que el sub.



> Respecto de la potencia del Moon... Estuvo siempre funcionando excelente con un TDA2050, y no se podía poner "al palo" porque era mucho. Por eso te decía, que 30W parece poco número, pero al momento de "castigar" con woofercito es una linda cifra.


Si, lo mismo pienso yo.Digo ''bah si un ampli de 28w es muy poco, me voy a quedar corto de potencia'' pero luego me pongo a hacer pruebas con el y... fuff, ni con 15w me quedo corto 
Limitaré la potencia del tda2050 simplemente con alimentarlo a menos tensión para no sobrecargar el sub.. no quiero forzarlo lo más mínimo.

PD: Nos estamos desvirtuando del tema.. luego soy yo el que se queja en otros temas 
Un saludo Tavo!


----------



## Cacho

jorger dijo:


> Lo único que no sé es si el ''carrete'' donde va la bobina es de aluminio o de plástico...


No se llama "carrete" sino "former" (o como lo traduzcan allá) y se suelen hacer de aluminio, kaptón o fibra de vidrio.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> No se llama "carrete" sino "former" (o como lo traduzcan allá) y se suelen hacer de aluminio, kaptón o fibra de vidrio.
> 
> Saludos



En la mayoría de parlantes que he tenido, el Former (gracias Cacho por desburrarme) siempre ha sido de aluminio, y me parece que una vez lo vi de Fibra de Vidrio.

Cacho, te parece bien una bobina de 1" para un parlante de 5"? A mi me parece bastante correcto...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> ...te parece bien una bobina de 1" para un parlante de 5"? A mi me parece bastante correcto...


¿Y por qué no estaría bien?
Inclusive más chica podría ser y funcionar bien. Todo depende del diseño.
Es como preguntar si me parece bien un motor de 1l en un auto chico de calle, o mejor un 1,4l... O un 2,2l  .

Saludos


----------



## rash

Martincl dijo:


> Hola estos son mis altavoces made in home, reciclando todo tipo de materiales. Saludos....



 que originalidad.... me encantaron 

te quedaron muy bonitos.... con tu permiso me copio la idea 

saludos


----------



## elbausa

este es un pico de barranuilla no es mio pero yo lo reparo poco a poco a sido modificado


----------



## Martincl

Gracias Rash!!!, no seran unos high end, pero suenan bastante bien. Claro que puedes copiar la idea, pero luego comparte alguna foto! jeje. Tienen altavoces de 3 pulgadas, 4ohm y 10Wrms.(Un poco dificil de conseguir por aqui en Barcelona) Y les hago un ampli con dos tda2003, o un tda 2004, 2005, 2007, en stereo y un regulador de tono, bien sensillo todo. He hecho algunos otros altavoces, siempre para regalar o a veces me los encargan y los vendo. Como no tengo trabajo aprovecho y encima me encanta el audio, pero de momento no tengo unas buenas fotos para mostrar. Hasta luego y gracias!


----------



## Tavo

Muy bueno lo tuyo Martín. Esperamos más fotos de tus baffles. 

Saludos!

PS: Hablando de Mini-Baffles, estoy haciendo un Mini Ampificador de guitarra eléctrica; he visto varios por acá, como los de Rash, que son muy lindos. Estoy buscando como loco un parlante de 3 pulgadas (rango extendido) y no encuentro por ningún lado!! 
Es lo único que me falta, en unos momentos ya empiezo a hacer el amplificador (LM386) y una distorsión bien cañera (*ProCo RAT* ) para el Mini-Amp. Cuando lo termine subo algunas fotos.


----------



## juanfilas

Ya listos para las mediciones, falta lijarlos muuucho y el acabado (creo que va a ser color marfil, ¿les gusta?) 







Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindo trabajo juan y muy buena esa prolijidad 
Espero que lo disfrutes 
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Juan, están quedando muy buenos. Supongo que estos pertenecen al proyecto "FE-1" (o algo así) no?

Muy lindos. Una sola pregunta: Siempre ponés el port detrás del baffle?
A mi, por pura estética, me gustaría ponerlo delante, si el espacio lo permite... 

Excelente trabajo, como siempre, ya no me sorprende, viniendo de vos..  

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Tavo dijo:


> Juan, están quedando muy buenos. Supongo que estos pertenecen al proyecto "FE-1" (o algo así) no?
> 
> Muy lindos. Una sola pregunta: Siempre ponés el port detrás del baffle?
> A mi, por pura estética, me gustaría ponerlo delante, si el espacio lo permite...
> 
> Excelente trabajo, como siempre, ya no me sorprende, viniendo de vos..
> 
> Saludos.



El tema es que en este caso "el tamaño NO da" pero si, lo puedes poner adelante variando el diseño un poco, y yo no los pongo detrás por pura estética, si se genera algún ruido aerodinámico, si esta detrás es mas difícil que no lo escuches, ademas de que variando la posición del bafle respecto a la pared podes mejorar un poco la respuesta en graves ya que normalmente la sala varia todo. Si, son los FE-1 de teóricamente  menos de $1400.

Saludos

Juan


----------



## Tavo

Ah... Me parecía que el espacio era comprometedor. jeje

Respecto al crossover, podrías adelantar las frecuencias de corte? Otra, Marca y modelo de los parlantes/tweeters? (o es que no lo vi por ningún lado... )

Respecto al precio, ya me estoy imaginando que el proyecto se va a extender bastante más de lo pactado: $1400. Aunque no logro ver cuáles son los mayores gastos... Algún día (finalizado el proyecto) me gustaría ver una lista detallada de las "compras" y los precios...
Se me hace como mucho "1400 mangos" para un par de dos vías pequeños... 

Bueno. Espero el proyecto completo.

Saludos Juan.


----------



## juanfilas

Las frecuencias de corte todavia no las se ya que todavia no mido los transductores y no conozco su distorsión armónica, pero son transductores fáciles de cruzar, calculo que va a andar por 3khz 2do orden, tal vez 3er orden. posiblemente mañana medire. 

los transductores son Fountek FW146 y Vifa DQ25.

Hasta ahora gaste si mal no recuerdo menos de 1300 pesos, pero falta la pintura y los componentes del crossover, por eso dudo que quede en 1400...


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy lindos! mejor que no los vea mi hijo!...Mangazo en puerta .


----------



## razorclaus

que buen laburo juanfilas, te quedaron exelentes, espero poder verlas terminadas, y con esos componentes que usaste un super sonido, el woofer no lo conozco pero los tweeter vifa ahi ahi ahi son un fierro del sonido hi-fi. En lo personal prefiero los de domo de seda (sonidos mas suaves) y menos agotador, pero el titanio te da unos detalles increibles y un exelente extremo agudo, no se si ya los echaste andar, pero sino te aseguro lo bas a disfrutar muchisimo, felicitaciones, espero ver mas fotos.


----------



## cyverlarva

Juan excelente esos Books, que buenos drivers, quiero escuchar por favor cuando esten listos.
Tavo te puedo asegurar que esos monitores por 1400 pesos son un regalo del cielo, esa calidad se paga mucho pero mucho mas caro.
Casi te digo que me prendo , tengo que definir si armo sub o no, este finde con las columnas no los necesite, y el depto nuevo es mas chico todavia, asi que por ahi no lo necesito.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

razorclaus dijo:


> que buen laburo juanfilas, te quedaron exelentes, espero poder verlas terminadas, y con esos componentes que usaste un super sonido, el woofer no lo conozco pero los tweeter vifa ahi ahi ahi son un fierro del sonido hi-fi. En lo personal prefiero los de domo de seda (sonidos mas suaves) y menos agotador, pero el titanio te da unos detalles increibles y un exelente extremo agudo, no se si ya los echaste andar, pero sino te aseguro lo bas a disfrutar muchisimo, felicitaciones, espero ver mas fotos.



Los tweeters ya los he escuchado varias veces y si no te digo que son de titanio es imposible que te des cuenta  el sonido es muy suave (lineal) y su distorsión es excelente. Los woofers es la primera vez que los uso, pero por sus parmetros y su calidad constructiva (impecable) se que van a andar bien. 

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

juanfilas dijo:


> Ya listos para las mediciones, falta lijarlos muuucho y el acabado (creo que va a ser color marfil, ¿les gusta?)
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54592
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54593
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54594
> 
> Saludos




te hago una pregunta juanfilas, por que tanta aislacion, y segundo no te cambia los litros de la caja, en la tapa de atras tambien le pones??


----------



## juanfilas

Hola, si en la tapa de atrás también se pone, no pongo mucho, es lo suficiente para amortiguar el mayor rango de frecuencias, acordate que es un monitor y el cruce anda por los 3khz. El volumen aumenta, pero esta contemplado en el diseño. 

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Hola a todos, hice las mediciones correspondientes a los monitores para empezar con los crossovers. Antes que nada debo hacer algunas aclaraciones:

-Mejore bastante mi equipo de medición, así que estas medidas son mas fieles que las anteriores que he hecho.
-mejore ENORMEMENTE la sala de medición, ahora tengo la oportunidad de medir en un enorme y silencioso patio de 700m2 sin ningún rebote que influya en las mediciones
-Las mediciones no están filtradas (realmente no hizo falta ya que al medir al aire libre no hay ripple.

Vamos por partes:
Respuesta y distorsión armónica del woofer (fountek fw146), les cuento que antes de medir puse música para probar que este todo bien conectado y sonaba perfecto! parecia un todo banda, y la gráfica explica por que. Ruptura a 2khz, muy baja distorsión armónica.



Respuesta y distorsión del tweeter (vifa dq25), me sorprendió el parecido (casi igual) con las mediciones de Zaph audio, calculo que estoy en el camino correcto. Muy lineal, ruptura pequeña a 15khz inescuchable, hay que cortarlo mínimo a 2500hz.



Fase del woofer y el tweeter, como ven, nunca son lineales lo que complica el filtro (activo o pasivo).





CSD del woofer, acumulación grande a 10khz (no hay problema ya que se va a cortar a 2500hz) relativamente limpio, acordemosnos que es un woofer de $450.



CSD del tweeter, muy limpio con una gran acumulación a 20khz (ya esta en zona de ruptura), igualmente excelente.



Intermodulación del tweeter: No es un XT25 pero es muy buena, se confunde con la distorsión armónica normal, (no lo pude medir a mucho volumen).



Intermodulación del woofer: Igual que el caso anterior, se genera bastante ruido entre 1 y 5 khz pero el filtro nos va a ayudar a eliminarlo, igualmente es muy bajo.



Sintonia y fase del port: nada nuevo, se acomoda a los 48hz calculados



Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que bien que te quedó!!!! y que genial ese patio para mediciones de espacio libre!...parecen resultados de una cámara anecoica   
Los transductores se ven excelentes para el precio que tienen....muy buena elección!!
Vamos ahora a ver como quedan con los filtros... , pero no deberían darte problemas....supongo


----------



## juanfilas

Y... jeje, parece que van a ser mas complicados de lo que suponía ya que la ruptura a 2khz del woofer va a complicar las cosas, las fases tienen una diferencia de 20° (no es mucho) y el tweeter por su distorsión armónica va a ser imposible cortarlo antes de 2.5khz...
Ya viendo como viene la mano parece que va a ser un filtro de 2do orden woofer, 3er orden tweeter ya que lo estoy cortando bastante bajo (la idea original era 3khz 2do orden, pero la gráfica del fw146 del fabricante es una mentira terrible)


----------



## Tavo

juanfilas dijo:


> CSD del woofer, acumulación grande a 10khz (no hay problema ya que se va a cortar a 2500hz) relativamente limpio, *acordemosnos que es un woofer de $450.*


Definitivamente, no va a estar al alcance de mis bolsillos. Es increíble como cada uno ve la perspectiva totalmente diferente, claro, imagino que para vos Juan, pagar 150-200 dólares un woofer no es mucho, pero a mi se me va la vida. 
Sinceramente, creo que estos bafles de dos vías servirían más para un Estudio de grabación que para usar en casa... no es así?

Pero bueno, como todo se paga, era relativamente imaginable las cifras que se manejan en este ambiente...

... Y yo que pensaba comprar algún woofer de Kevlar de 6" de Audifan... y me parecía mucho 180 mangos...   

Saludos.
PS: Creo que esto está al alcance de unos pocos afortunados... o algo así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Y... jeje, parece que van a ser mas complicados de lo que suponía ya que la ruptura a 2khz del woofer va a complicar las cosas, las fases tienen una diferencia de 20° (no es mucho) y el tweeter por su distorsión armónica va a ser imposible cortarlo antes de 2.5khz...
> Ya viendo como viene la mano parece que va a ser un filtro de 2do orden woofer, 3er orden tweeter ya que lo estoy cortando bastante bajo (la idea original era 3khz 2do orden, pero la gráfica del fw146 del fabricante es una mentira terrible)


Sep...ví el tema ese del mid-woofer, que queda un cacho lejos del corte inferior del tweeter, pero si cortás a 3kHz vas a tener casi 70º de diferencia de fase. La verdad es que yo probaría de cortar as 2500 Hz y ver que pasa con la "pancita" del woofer y que tanto se "sufre", por que compensarla en pasivo es posible, pero hay que hacer un par de vericuetos no muy agradables...



Tavo dijo:


> PS: Creo que esto está al alcance de unos pocos afortunados... o algo así.


Tavo:
Te estás equivocando al hacer la comparación. No son monitores de estudio, pero un par de baffles de performance similar, no te van a costar $1400...te van a costar U$S1400 o más...y seguramente no van a ser de la calidad de estos.
Si comparás estos baffles contra unos con parlantes Jahro...y seguro que van a salir muuuucho mas caros, pero van a funcionar muuuuuuuucho mejor y van a ser mas fieles. Si la relación calidad/fidelidad no es importante, entonces si que son caros...pero si esa relación es importante para vos....la verdad es que están regalados.

Yo solo te digo algo para que lo pienses: De que sirve diseñar un amplificador con buenos chips (como los 2050 que tanto te gustan), si el sonido va a salir de una lata de leche???? Por supuesto que si la laburás mucho, la lata de leche puede llegar a sonar bastante bien...pero no por eso va a dejar de ser una lata de leche y va a llevar una parva de electrónica para corregir el "ruido a lata" ....con resultados....mejorables.


----------



## juanfilas

Tavo dijo:


> Definitivamente, no va a estar al alcance de mis bolsillos. Es increíble como cada uno ve la perspectiva totalmente diferente, claro, imagino que para vos Juan, pagar 150-200 dólares un woofer no es mucho, pero a mi se me va la vida.
> Sinceramente, creo que estos bafles de dos vías servirían más para un Estudio de grabación que para usar en casa... no es así?
> 
> Pero bueno, como todo se paga, era relativamente imaginable las cifras que se manejan en este ambiente...
> 
> ... Y yo que pensaba comprar algún woofer de Kevlar de 6" de Audifan... y me parecía mucho 180 mangos...
> 
> Saludos.
> PS: Creo que esto está al alcance de unos pocos afortunados... o algo así.



Tavo, yo lo veo desde una perspectiva totalmente distinta, no se cuantos años tenes, pero si realmente te gusta escuchar música creo que vale la pena gastar unos ahorros ya que simplemente una vez que los compras y los cuidas duran por lo menos 15 años o mas... Estamos hablando de una calidad excepcional y creo que no es inalcanzable para los mas jovenes que tal vez no tienen trabajo o gente que tiene otros gastos. por supuesto, no es lo mas barato, pero comparar lo que sale este proyecto con otros similares es imposible, si buscas la misma calidad en marcas comerciales vas a gastar el triple.



ezavalla dijo:


> Sep...ví el tema ese del mid-woofer, que queda un cacho lejos del corte inferior del tweeter, pero si cortás a 3kHz vas a tener casi 70º de diferencia de fase. La verdad es que yo probaría de cortar as 2500 Hz y ver que pasa con la "pancita" del woofer y que tanto se "sufre", por que compensarla en pasivo es posible, pero hay que hacer un par de vericuetos no muy agradables...



Si, estas pensando igual que yo, el punto de cruce optimo va a ser 2500hz, apenas tenga la simulación la subo para que la veas, el mayor problema va a ser esa ruptura a 2khz del woofer, pero trabajando un rato largo estoy seguro que va a quedar salvada y sin complicar demasiado el crossover.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados:
1- Alucinado por la limpieza de esas mediciones !

2- En mi tremenda ignorancia , a que le decis "ruptura" a 2Khz?? Yo ni la veo (tendre que cambiar los lentes? ) ... yo veo que recien hace pavadas a partir de los 5Khz....

3- Porque decis que tenes que cortar arriba de 2,5kHz si desde los 2kHz parece trabajar planito ?
Por cuestiones de potencia??


----------



## Tavo

Es cierto todo lo que dicen. A primera vista se hace "un poco mucho" la cifra, pero contemplando la calidad de los baffles, transductores y materiales... vale.

También es una gran verdad lo que decís Eduardo respecto de "con que cosa vas a escuchar"...
Por el momento no tengo nada para escuchar, porque hace rato vengo postergando el tema por x motivos.

Quizá de acá a unos meses pueda encarar el proyecto. Para todo esto: ¿Qué opinión tienen (ahora) de GB Audio y Audifan...? Digo, en comparación con estos transductores... Mmm, ni me quiero imaginar.

Otra pregunta: Los baffles están diseñados si o si para esa marca y modelo de Woofer o pueden ser reemplazados por otros? (No pre-juzguen, que no pienso ponerle unos (mugrosos) JAHRO. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Juanfilas, me quito el sombrero. Es todo un trabajo profesional el que haces con esos transductores!

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Quizá de acá a unos meses pueda encarar el proyecto. Para todo esto: ¿Qué opinión tienen (ahora) de GB Audio y Audifan...? Digo, en comparación con estos transductores... Mmm, ni me quiero imaginar.


El problema con esos parlantes no es necesariamente la calidad, sino los parámetros y características operativas. Las mediciones que ha publicado Juan de los drivers que el usa, las deberían publicar las empresas, en este caso GB y Audifan, pero no las tienen disponibles . Por otra parte, hay que pedirles los parámetros T/S, por que no los publican, pero te los dan si los pedís. En esas condiciones, es IMPOSIBLE elegir un parlante, por que no sabés de antemano si se puede ajustar al tipo de caja que vos querés hacer y si tiene una respuesta apropiada como para cruzarlo con algún tweeter que te guste o prefieras...ni siquiera con los de ellos   .
El problema creo que es que estas empresas aún no han evolucionado lo suficiente como para posicionarse en un mercado mas orientado a la calidad que a la cantidad, aunque sea para algunos modelos. Esto es bastante molesto, en particular en el caso de Audifan, por que tienen precios muy razonables y una calidad relativamente buena...hablando en forma comparativa, pero elegir un parlante de ellos es una adivinanza, y poner plata sin poder predecir lo que vas a obtener es algo que muchos no estamos dispuestos a hacer.
Desconozco que tal son los GB Audio, aunque por los comentarios en el foro son muy buenos parlantes, aunque de precio elevado. Con los Audifan no he tenido problemas...mas allá de tener que aplicarles la TL para poder ponerlos en forma dentro de las cajas que tenía armadas. Si hubiera tenido los parámetros T/S antes de comprarlos, hubiera sabido que no eran adecuados para las cajas que yo tenía...pero acá volvemos a lo de antes...



Tavo dijo:


> Otra pregunta: Los baffles están diseñados si o si para esa marca y modelo de Woofer o pueden ser reemplazados por otros? (No pre-juzguen, que no pienso ponerle unos (mugrosos) JAHRO.


Tavo:
A esta altura de la discusión ya deberías saber que el conjunto parlantes+caja es un sistema único cuyo diseño interrelaciona fuertemente sus parámetros para poder lograr el objetivo acústico que se busca...y lo mismo sucede con el crossover.
Seguro que le podés poner otros parlantes....y seguro que va a sonar cualquier otra cosa..muy diferente a lo que Juan está diseñando.
En el diseño de baffles no se cumple eso de: "ponele cualquier cosa que anda bien" :enfadado:...por más que muchos lo hagan. Si querés cambiar los parlantes, podés hacerlo sin problemas, pero eso exige el rediseño COMPLETO del baffle...


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola muchachos:

Tengo casi 53 años y casi 40 años que estoy detrás de la zanahoria a punto de cumplir un sueño.....
Hoy tuve el privilegio y el gusto de conocer personalmente a Juanfilas, un muchacho muy joven y con un potencial maravilloso debido a la seriedad con la que encara sus trabajos, vuelvo a repetir yo aún no llegué y estoy casi 40 años detrás de la zanahoria.
Tavo, seguramente sos un chico joven, no te entristezcas, ponele ganas y todo llega, yo también comencé y aún sigo con algunos "jahro", con conocimiento y empeño podemos "sacarle" todo el jugo también .
Dentro de poco voy a poner algunas fotos de los 2 proyectos en los cuales estoy "metido" y con los consejos y conocimientos de los amigos foreros les voy a sacar todo el provecho posible.
Juan, nuevamente muchas gracias por tus consejos y por compartir tus conocimientos con nosotros.
Un abrazo a todos los integrantes de esta comunidad
Iván


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimados:
> 1- Alucinado por la limpieza de esas mediciones !
> 
> 2- En mi tremenda ignorancia , a que le decis "ruptura" a 2Khz?? Yo ni la veo (tendre que cambiar los lentes? ) ... yo veo que recien hace pavadas a partir de los 5Khz....
> 
> 3- Porque decis que tenes que cortar arriba de 2,5kHz si desde los 2kHz parece trabajar planito ?
> Por cuestiones de potencia??


 
ruptura se dice por que dejan de ser planos (fijate que cae unos 3db la respuesta y despues sube de nuevo)
hay que cortar arriba de 2.5khz por que la distorsiòn armònica del tweeter es muy alta a menos frecuencia (linea roja) la distorsiòn armònica te define el punto de cruce (ademas de la fs del tweeter) hay que buscar un equilibrio entre la del woofer  y la del tweeter, como la del woofer es muy baja, te la define el tweeter.

saludos


----------



## mariano22

Hola juanfilas! Che muy lindos tus bafles! te felicito!

Apropósito, como se llama el relleno negro que usaste? Porque estoy por armar un sub-woofer y eso me gusto. Tambien tengo a mano fibra de vidrio.

Que es mejor de las 2?

Saludos!


----------



## alexus

Buenas noches! que me cuentan de los parlantes b52?


----------



## Tacatomon

alexus dijo:


> Buenas noches! que me cuentan de los parlantes b52?



¿Los de Audio Car o los Profesionales?


----------



## juanfilas

mariano22 dijo:


> Hola juanfilas! Che muy lindos tus bafles! te felicito!
> 
> Apropósito, como se llama el relleno negro que usaste? Porque estoy por armar un sub-woofer y eso me gusto. Tambien tengo a mano fibra de vidrio.
> 
> Que es mejor de las 2?
> 
> Saludos!



relleno negro es brea asfáltica, pero como no se ve en las fotos supongo que te referís al fieltro 

saludos


----------



## mariano22

es esa tipo "goma espuma" que recubre el interior del bafle. En que tipo de locales se consigue?
O es mejor que use lana de vidrio?

Saludos y gracias por responder!


----------



## Tavo

Mariano, ese relleno gris que usa Juan Filas (yo también) se llama Fieltro. Se consigue en tapicerías... Se usa principalmente para los pisos de los autos nuevos, debajo de la alfombra hay este material. Es barato. Y muy bueno. No se se donde se inventó poner lana de vidrio, no me simpatiza para nada, que yo sepa ese material se usa para aislar CALOR y no SONIDO. 

Saludos.
PS: En bahía blanca conseguís de todo!


----------



## electromecanico

Tavo dijo:


> Mariano, ese relleno gris que usa Juan Filas (yo también) se llama Fieltro. Se consigue en tapicerías... Se usa principalmente para los pisos de los autos nuevos, debajo de la alfombra hay este material. Es barato. Y muy bueno. No se se donde se inventó poner lana de vidrio, no me simpatiza para nada, que yo sepa ese material se usa para aislar CALOR y no SONIDO.


 lo que tenes que lograr es absorber las ondas reflejadas por eso preguntaba antes por que le ponia la misma cantidad a toda la caja casi siempre se enfatiza en la tappa anterior por que es el lugar donde se proboca la refleccion y la lana se utiliza por que es algo que no se altera facil bara liviano y hace una capa grueza bien aireada para que rebote las ondas dentro de esa maraña de filamentos y se dirperce ahora hay unas lamnas que parece alquitran que andan muy bien para evitar la rezonancia y las espumas de polurietano de baja dencida o goma espuma con picos conos o triangulos que tambien son buenos absorventes lo ideal seria poner 1/4 de la longitud de onda de la menor frecuencia a reproducir de grosor de lana de vidrio y olvidate de problemas...va a ser complicadito..


----------



## diegosalsero

Tavo dijo:


> Mariano, ese relleno gris que usa Juan Filas (yo también) se llama Fieltro. Se consigue en tapicerías... Se usa principalmente para los pisos de los autos nuevos, debajo de la alfombra hay este material. Es barato. Y muy bueno. No se se donde se inventó poner lana de vidrio, no me simpatiza para nada, que yo sepa ese material se usa para aislar CALOR y no SONIDO.
> 
> Saludos.
> PS: En bahía blanca conseguís de todo!



cuando no existia la guata ni los fieltros para aislar alfombrans y pisos de autos, en el principio de los tiempos existia la lana de vidrio. era lo que habia y parece que muy bueno, porque lo usa algun grosos de este foro.


----------



## elperros

Hay que tener cuidado con la lana de vidrio sobre todo si el bafle tiene un port (bass reflex) porque es nociva para la salud (al respirarla principalmente). Los filamentos salen al ambiente por el port. Deberían buscar un sustituto (guata, fieltro, paneles anecoicos, cartón, etc).


----------



## juanfilas

electromecanico dijo:


> lo que tenes que lograr es absorber las ondas reflejadas por eso preguntaba antes por que le ponia la misma cantidad a toda la caja casi siempre se enfatiza en la tappa anterior por que es el lugar donde se proboca la refleccion y la lana se utiliza por que es algo que no se altera facil bara liviano y hace una capa grueza bien aireada para que rebote las ondas dentro de esa maraña de filamentos y se dirperce ahora hay unas lamnas que parece alquitran que andan muy bien para evitar la rezonancia y las espumas de polurietano de baja dencida o goma espuma con picos conos o triangulos que tambien son buenos absorventes lo ideal seria poner 1/4 de la longitud de onda de la menor frecuencia a reproducir de grosor de lana de vidrio y olvidate de problemas...va a ser complicadito..



La respuesta la empezas bien pero terminas con un error, no hace falta poner 1\4 de longitud de onda para amortiguar, no se quien te dijo eso, pero es un error. La absorción depende de muchas cosas, material, densidad, cantidad, forma, etc. pero en ningun momento hay que usar 1\4 de longitud de onda, con mucho menos ya lo logras.

La lana de vidrio es muy buen absorbente, pero como te dijeron, es nociva para la salud


----------



## Tavo

juanfilas dijo:


> La lana de vidrio es muy buen absorbente, pero como te dijeron, es nociva para la salud


Eso ya es una desventaja. La otra es que tenés que ponerla con cuidado porque si tocás mucho después de pica...pica.....  No me gusta. Me quedo con el Fieltro.

Para la próxima, voy a experimentar con brea asfáltica... Buena idea. Eso si, no voy a dejar de lado al Corcho. Me parece un buen material para aislar las vibraciones.

Saludos.
PS: Brea asfáltica + Corcho (3mm) + Fieltro + Goma espuma.  jaja!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegosalsero dijo:


> cuando no existia la guata ni los fieltros para aislar alfombrans y pisos de autos, en el principio de los tiempos existia la lana de vidrio. era lo que habia y parece que muy bueno, porque lo usa algun grosos de este foro.





			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Para la próxima, voy a experimentar con brea asfáltica...   Buena idea.  Eso si, no voy a dejar de lado al Corcho. Me parece un buen   material  para aislar las vibraciones.



El tema de usar lana de vidrio u otros materiales NO ES SOLO PARA AMORTIGUAR ondas y esas cosas...y que quede claro que con solo poner lana de vidrio no vamos a ninguna parte .
Cuando se quiere modificar el Vb de un baffle por medio del amortiguamiento, hay que buscar de convertir el comportamiento interno de isotérmico a adiabático, y el calor específico de la lana de vidrio es lo que permite lograr los mejores resultados.
Hay todo un bardo termodinámico que explica por que se produce este efecto, pero no es cuestión de "amortiguar" ondas.
Ya en un post anterior (no se en donde) expliqué que es lo que sucede con las "ondas internas" en una caja y donde hay que poner el foco, pero lo importante es que SE PAREN DENTRO DEL BAFFLE y miren las cosas desde ahí, por que de afuera no van a llegar a ninguna parte.



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> eso ya es una desventaja. La otra es que tenés que ponerla con cuidado porque si tocás mucho después de pica...pica.....  No me gusta. Me quedo con el Fieltro.



@Tavo: Seguro que pica, sobre todo si sos tan inconsciente de trabajar la lana de vidrio sin guantes, sin máscara y en malla. Dejá de jo...! Cuando tenés un hierro al rojo...lo agarrás con la mano desnuda????


----------



## electromecanico

juanfilas dijo:


> La respuesta la empezas bien pero terminas con un error, no hace falta poner 1\4 de longitud de onda para amortiguar, no se quien te dijo eso, pero es un error. La absorción depende de muchas cosas, material, densidad, cantidad, forma, etc. pero en ningun momento hay que usar 1\4 de longitud de onda, con mucho menos ya lo logras.
> 
> La lana de vidrio es muy buen absorbente, pero como te dijeron, es nociva para la salud



fíjate que el 1/4 es una medida que se usa mucho en arquitectura según el sonido, en salas y auditorios, si mal no recuerdo la de 100 hz es 0.85 metros si separas de la pared de tu sala una placa absorbente a 0.85 metros de 100 hz hacia arriba absorberás bastante. 
todo esto lo podrás ver bien explicado en alguna pagina de las empresas que venden paneles acústicos


----------



## AntonioAA

Excmo. Profe Zavalla:
De tus deducciones que me resultan muy correctas , me surge una gran duda mas que objecion:

- Vos decis que tu caja segun calculos tiene una frecuencia natural de 343Hz, no? Por tanto deducis que si el sub no trabaja a mas de 73 no tiene problemas de resonancia .
- Ahora bien: todo sistema fisico tiene su frecuencia o "modo" fundamental , tal el caso de tu caja.
- Ante una excitacion externa tal sistema tiende a vibrar en su modo fundamental .
- Por tanto , tu caja , al recibir la excitacion del parlante , VA A VIBRAR A SU FRECUENCIA FUNDAMENTAL, no?
- Si tal vibracion es menor o mayor se debera a la rigidez de la caja que NO favorece tal frecuencia.

Como ejemplos tenemos una campana que con un martillazo queda resonando ( esta hecha para eso ) o el caso de puentes que se vinieron abajo por el viento , al entrar en resonancia y que no estaba previsto en el calculo....

Me equivoco?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> - Vos decis que tu caja segun calculos tiene una frecuencia natural de 343Hz, no? Por tanto deducis que si el sub no trabaja a mas de 73 no tiene problemas de resonancia .


Nop. Yo digo que en mi caso, las posibles ondas estacionarias internas ocurren a partir de los 343 Hz. Como mi sub está cortado a 73 Hz, la unica forma de generar ondas estacionarias es por medio de frecuencias producidas por distorsión, ya que a los 343Hz tengo una atenuación de al menos 50 y pico dB (6dB+24dB/oct * 2 Oct y monedas) en lo que hace a la señal excitadora.



AntonioAA dijo:


> - Ahora bien: todo sistema fisico tiene su frecuencia o "modo" fundamental , tal el caso de tu caja.


Sip, solo que no sé cual es por que nunca hice el ensayo , y calcularla es un bardo...



AntonioAA dijo:


> - Ante una excitacion externa tal sistema tiende a vibrar en su modo fundamental .


Sip, asumiendo que sea subamortiguado.



AntonioAA dijo:


> - Por tanto , tu caja , al recibir la excitacion del parlante , VA A VIBRAR A SU FRECUENCIA FUNDAMENTAL, no?


No necesariamente. En general la excitación es por medio de un conjunto de ondas sumadas...y pueden excitar las frecuencia de resonancia natural o nó.



AntonioAA dijo:


> - Si tal vibracion es menor o mayor se debera a la rigidez de la caja que NO favorece tal frecuencia.


No entendí  . Que es lo que es "mayor o menor"? La frecuencia, la amplitud...que cosa?



AntonioAA dijo:


> Como ejemplos tenemos una campana que con un martillazo queda resonando ( esta hecha para eso ) o el caso de puentes que se vinieron abajo por el viento , al entrar en resonancia y que no estaba previsto en el calculo....
> *Me equivoco?*


Nop, es correcto , solo que en el caso de la campana, la excitación es muy parecida un impulso unitario y no una suma de ondas...


----------



## Cacho

alexus dijo:


> Buenas noches! que me cuentan de los parlantes b52?





Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Los de Audio Car o los Profesionales?


Son lo mismo Tacato.
A menos que sean para un auto o para el sonido de un quincho, no los usaría.


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Son lo mismo Tacato.
> A menos que sean para un auto o para el sonido de un quincho, no los usaría.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Are You Sure??

http://www.b-52pro.com/splash.html

No parecen muy malos, los usan internacionalmente al parecer 

Yo sigo con la duda de a cual se refería. Busqué en Google la marca de AudioCar y no apareció.


----------



## cansi22

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo sigo con la duda de a cual se refería. Busqué en Google la marca de AudioCar y no apareció.


http://www.b52audio.com/home.php


----------



## juanfilas

El solo hecho de que no pongan los T/S ya dice mucho de la marca...
Si LOS MIDEN pueden llegar a hacer algo con esos woofers.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

cansi22 dijo:


> http://www.b52audio.com/home.php



Esa misma. Gracias. Ya le había perdido el rastro.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Excmo. Profe:

yo entendi que Boxnotes calculaba la fundamental  , no la estacionaria. Sorry.

AntonioAA dijo:  
- Si tal vibracion es menor o mayor se debera a la rigidez de la caja que NO favorece tal frecuencia.
No entendí  . Que es lo que es "mayor o menor"? La frecuencia, la amplitud...que cosa?

Mayor amplitud al punto que deje de ser subamortiguada....


----------



## Laautii

Buenas, tengo los siguientes bafles, cuyas cajas estan hechas a ojo creo . Los woofer son de 15" y lleva 3 tweeters con un capacitor.

Suenan muy bien, pero se que podrian sonar mejor! pero lamentablemente no tengo los instrumentos para medir los parametros de mis woofers. 

Lo que yo quiero saber es si van a sonar mejor si yo los relleno por dentro con algun tipo de aislante? y si es asi, cual me convendria.

Dejo una foto de mis bafles:

Saludos y gracias


----------



## electromecanico

asi a ojimetro nomas pégale despacito al cono y escucha si suena llenito si no es así empeza a alargar los tubos de sintonia que por lo que veo no sirven para nada los que tiene


----------



## Laautii

Esa es otra de las rusticidades uqe tiene! pero bueno no me puedo quejar, el equipo me vino de arriba. 

Lo que no entendi bien fue tu concepto de "llenito" xd


----------



## electromecanico

Laautii dijo:


> Esa es otra de las rusticidades uqe tiene! pero bueno no me puedo quejar, el equipo me vino de arriba.
> 
> Lo que no entendi bien fue tu concepto de "llenito" xd


 pegale al cono cortitos con la punta del dedo, tipo cuando tu mama te decia no entes?? y lo de llenito es que tenes que escuchar que el ruido producido que es de una frecuencia baja se escuche en todad la caja parece como que se amplifica


----------



## mariano22

uhhh chee me quedé re atras con el tema de la lanade vidrio, fieltro y etc. Disculpen que no pude entrar estos dias.

Me voy a poner en campaña para conseguir ese fieltro y ver que tal suena mi futuro sub-woofer. Vamos a ver que tal se comporta.

Apropósito yo ya he trabajado con lana de vidrio (mi bafle tiene, el del avatar) y la verdad que me da "cosa" por mas guantes o mascara que tengas, es peligrosa. La puse en mi bafle porque es totalmente hermetico y no sale de ai. Calculo que si consigo el fieltro, queda definitivo para mi sub.

Gracias por tanta info util!
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Laautii : sin medir ni conocer los parametros del parlante es poco lo que te podemos decir . Lo que tenes es un tipico baffle de DJ para hacer ruido ... ( con todo respeto ) . 
Tremendo parlante no puede llegar bien a las frecuencias en que empieza a reproducir el tweeter, me explico? Falta algo que mejore los medios.Y por lo tanto , agregar un divisor de frecuencias.
Por el tamaño de caja lo mas probable es que tengas un pico de respuesta en los 100Hz .
Para probar algo "a ojo" yo agregaria aislante dentro de la caja ( por lo que veo no tiene) y probaria con tubos de sintonia un poco mas largos ... te puede dar graves mas profundos.


----------



## juanfilas

Bueno ya esta la simulación, COMO ME COSTO ESTE CROSSOVER!!! es completamente fuera de lo común, abajo pueden ver los valores de los componentes. Hay cosas que uno sabe cuando arma muchos crossovers que hace mal la simulación, por ejemplo ese valle en 7khz se que no va a estar cuando mida y va a ser mas plana la respuesta (aparece por la ruptura del woofer pero como es 3er orden ya a esa frecuencia esta mucho mas atenuado. Siempre hay que sacrificar algo, en este caso lleve el punto de cruce al extremo, pero como el tweeter tiene 10db mas de sensibilidad que el woofer, su distorsión armónica va a estar 10db atenuada y creo que puedo llevar el cruce a 2200hz. Por otro lado, probé varios crossovers distintos (tipologias) pero me decidí por esta ya que los transductores están en fase, con lo cual no va a causar fatiga auditiva. Para corregir la curva de los agudos use una bobina muy chica (0,1mH) en serie, vamos a ver si cuando mida es necesaria o no (la respuesta se aplana mucho con la misma), en fin, A ARMALO


----------



## AntonioAA

Ya que lo publicaste ( se agradece ) , voy a abusar de tu sabiduría ...
Decime: que son las R que tiene el pasabajos? ... no son de un notch porque solo hay una L y un C , ergo es 2do. orden , no? Tampoco lo atenuas.....

Lo de la fase ni pregunto porque se me escapa por ahora....

Que bien que irian asi tal cual con mi Subwoofer!


----------



## Laautii

AntonioAA dijo:


> Laautii : sin medir ni conocer los parametros del parlante es poco lo que te podemos decir . Lo que tenes es un tipico baffle de DJ para hacer ruido ... ( con todo respeto ) .
> Tremendo parlante no puede llegar bien a las frecuencias en que empieza a reproducir el tweeter, me explico? Falta algo que mejore los medios.Y por lo tanto , agregar un divisor de frecuencias.
> Por el tamaño de caja lo mas probable es que tengas un pico de respuesta en los 100Hz .
> Para probar algo "a ojo" yo agregaria aislante dentro de la caja ( por lo que veo no tiene) y probaria con tubos de sintonia un poco mas largos ... te puede dar graves mas profundos.



Jaja, tal cual , es un parlante para hacer ruido  XD El bafle tiene unos tubos de sintonia hechos con pvc ,y por lo que veo tienen un diametro bastante grande no ? pero eso no lo puedo arreglar ya que el agujero esta hecho ( aclaro que yo no hice la caja  ) . por lo que solo me queda comprar un tubo de ese diametro, pero el tema es que no se de que largo hacerlo ? ya que una vez cortado , si me quedo corto no puedo arreglarlo  

Lo que me quedaria, seria cortarlo lo mas largo posible, e ir quitando de a poco ? pero y si despues me doy cuenta que cuando era mas largo sonaba mejor ? 

lo del aislante, cual me recomiendas ?


----------



## AntonioAA

Fijate mas arriba que hay toda una discusion sobre materiales... lo mas recomendable , fieltro y/o guata...
o la vieja y querida lana de vidrio ... 
Respecto a los tubos empeza por uno largo ... vas a notar que a lo mejor se apaga mucho...
de todos modos 1m de PVC es baratisimo y te salen varios....
En un principio agregalos por fuera hasta que encuentres el largo que te convenza... 
OJO : todo esto A LO INDIO , no es la forma cientifica ( pero a lo mejor te resulta )


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ya que lo publicaste ( se agradece ) , voy a abusar de tu sabiduría ...
> Decime: que son las R que tiene el pasabajos? ... no son de un notch porque solo hay una L y un C , ergo es 2do. orden , no? Tampoco lo atenuas.....
> 
> Lo de la fase ni pregunto porque se me escapa por ahora....
> 
> Que bien que irían así tal cual con mi Subwoofer!



1- Las R son las resistencias de las bobinas (el cobre por mas que se buen conductor tiene cierta resistencia). La R que esta en serie con el capacitor en la rama de graves cambia la pendiente del filtro, mueve la fase y atenuá el pico que se me generaba con esos valores a 1700hz.

2- Los dos crossovers son de 3er orden, tanto el pasabajos como el pasaaltos. ¿Por qué iría de atenuar el woofer? la idea es tener la mayor sensibilidad posible.

3- El driver de agudos esta como 10db atenuado (8db por la diferencia en sensibilidad de los drivers y 2db mas por las resistencias en serie con el woofer (ver punto 1).

Lo de la fase es por que cada transductor emite con una fase correspondiente (se adelanta o se atrasa el sonido por decirlo de una manera a la señal eléctrica) Como los capacitores y las bobinas adelantan y retrasan también las fases, hay que intentar buscar que en el punto de cruce las fases de reproducción sean iguales. Te adjunto los planos de los circuitos para que los veas mejor


----------



## AntonioAA

Ah! nada que ver con la otra lista que subiste! Ahora si....( grax de nuevo )

Lo de la fase , se lo que es!!...solo que veo los diagramas y se me mezcla todo ! ( por ahora )

Ahora que compre unos tweeters Vifa a un amigo , creo que compre un problema... porque me tengo que poner a ver todo esto!!! ... no les voy a poner un capacitor y listo ..


----------



## juanfilas

Para eso estamos los del foro  obvio que si compraste tweeters de calidad no le vas a meter cualquier crossover (igualmente, para tweeters de baja calidad también hay que desarrollar el crossover bien, es una pieza fundamental del bafle).

Pd: la lista es la misma pero vista de otra forma (igual se entiende que si nunca usaste lspcad no entiendas la primera jeje)

saludos


----------



## piratex45

Juan Norco dijo:
			
		

> Hola piratex45, queria saber si ya tenes funcionando los bafles que estabas armando para el Audinac valvular y que comentaras como quedaron y como suenan.De ser posible queremos fotos. Desde ya muchas gracias............Saludos....Juan



Hola Juan y amigos del Foro. Les mando la foto de los bafles hechos para disfrutar el Audinac 4210. Todavía falta lustrarlos y hacer el frente de tela (para que los hijos y/o nietos no metan sus deditos..).
Estan basados en el Audifan de 8" con cono de kevlar y calculados en base a una planilla que subí hace un tiempo al Foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/planilla-excel-calcular-baffles-53044/
Son cajas de 35 litros con tubo de sintonía de 2" y 16 cm.
El sonido es muy bueno y equilibrado. Los bajos robustos, bien definidos y los agudos cristalinos.
En estos últimos dias estamos sufriendo la caída de ceniza volcánica del volcán chileno Puyeue. Cuando superemos este problema (bastante serio) los voy a medir con el TrueRTA y subiré la curva de respuesta.
Saludos. Piratex


----------



## Juan Norco

Felicitaciones Piratex, ahora les deseo que disfruten mucho de ese buen sonido valvular, saludos desde Rio Cuarto............Juan


----------



## crimson

Felicitaciones piratex45  se ven muy bonitos, y  también deseo la mejor escucha con el valvular. Voy a estudiar la planilla excel, no la había visto. Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

Están muy buenos, Piratex, te quedaron muy lindos.

Una pregunta: Soy yo o pareciera que un "port" (tubo de sintonía) es más amarillento que el otro??
Otra pregunta : Con qué madera los hiciste?

*Felicitaciones por el laburo*, te quedó genial!!

Saludos!


----------



## piratex45

crimson dijo:


> Felicitaciones piratex45  se ven muy bonitos, y  también deseo la mejor escucha con el valvular. Voy a estudiar la planilla excel, no la había visto. Saludos C


Gracias Crimson por tus conceptos. Suenan muy bien y me alegra haber podido hacerlos con parlantes argentinos, !no todo está perdido.!!!! cualquier duda que tengas con la planilla estoy a tu disposición.



Tavo dijo:


> Están muy buenos, Piratex, te quedaron muy lindos.
> 
> Una pregunta: Soy yo o pareciera que un "port" (tubo de sintonía) es más amarillento que el otro??
> Otra pregunta : Con qué madera los hiciste?
> 
> *Felicitaciones por el laburo*, te quedó genial!!
> 
> Saludos!



Tavo, me alegro que te hayan gustado. Como verás en mi nik vivo en San Martín de los Andes y aquí los recursos tecnológicos son mas bien escasos. No nos queda otra que arreglarse con mucha improvisación. En lugar de un tubo de PVC standard de 2" le pusimos lo que ves en la foto que nos pareció divertido. Es una pieza que se usa para conectar la mochila con el inodoro y tiene un aro de goma y una tuerca que permite fijarlo sin filtraciones al frente de la caja. Como es algo que se usaba hace unos años (los nuevos son diferentes) conseguimos solo 2 de diferente color. Los vamos a pintar de negro para que queden iguales.
Las cajas están hechas con aglomerado SMDF de 3/4" enchapado en cedro.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## AntonioAA

Piratex! eso si es "vintage" !!!... yo el primer Audinac que me acuerdo creo que era el 510 ... ya a transistores.... de que año es el tuyo? Me debes llevar algunos años...Los baffles muy bonitos.Genial lo de la mochila!!


----------



## Iván Francisco

Si señores, AT-510 (de los '70).......y ahora una preguntita para los mayores........se acuerdan del Audinac cuadrafónico..........(no me acuerdo el modelo...)
Abrazo


----------



## piratex45

AntonioAA dijo:


> Piratex! eso si es "vintage" !!!... yo el primer Audinac que me acuerdo creo que era el 510 ... ya a transistores.... de que año es el tuyo? Me debes llevar algunos años...Los baffles muy bonitos.Genial lo de la mochila!!



Antonio, me alegra saber que te gustaron los baffles y lo del tubo de sintonía.
Ese Audinac 4210 lo rescató un amigo y me lo trajo para reparar. Es del año 1966 y salvo menores ajustes salió andando como nuevo.
En el post #78 (pag. 4) de Historia del audio en Argentina subí todos los datos.
El AT-510 creo que fue el primer amplificador transistorizado de Audinac. por algún lado tengo el circuito y me parece que usaba 3055 y alimentación no simétrica. Para nuestros inexpertos oídos de aquellos años sonaba muy bien. Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## AntonioAA

No lo conoci sino por avisos , moda que duró poco! ( el cuadrafonico )
No seria el primer caso que cuando algo llega antes que la gente este preparada para aceptarlo o la tecnologia no esta madura aun...Como los discos laser del tamaño del LP y tantas otras cosas.


----------



## Ratmayor

Ahora que hablan de vintages cuadrafónicos, me recuerdan a unos Sansui que siempre quise reproducir...


----------



## AntonioAA

wow , no los registraba a esos! ... que marca que era Sansui !! ( tengo 2 A-60 aun funcionando )


----------



## AntonioAA

Al fin invertí en un router .... a falta de accesorios, me tuve que construir una guia para fresar los bordes de un baffle ya hecho. Subo fotos por si a alguien le interesa...( puedo enviar mas detalles )
Tambien hice una para el fresado antes de cortar , ya que aqui es imposible conseguir accesorios.


----------



## juanchilp

antonio exelente el trabajo, como hicistes la fresadora casera ? tenes algun plano ?


----------



## AntonioAA

No es una fresadora casera,  es una de mesa comun .... solo que le hice el accesorio para poder hacer eso.
Le saco fotos mas detalladas y las subo . Me alegro que te sirva

Ahi subo las fotos del accesorio , son muy parecidos , uno tiene un solo perno el cual se inserta en un agujero en el centro del circulo a tallar, el otro es para ya esta hecho el calado y queremos hacer el borde .

El radial permite desde 3cm hasta 18, o sea comodamente un 15" ....

Obviamente hay que hacerlo sobre la fresadora en particular ... uso las guias que trae para el fresado lineal.


----------



## juanchilp

gracias antonio por la ayuda


----------



## juanfilas

Te quedo muy bien Antonio!


----------



## AntonioAA

Estoy mas peligroso que mono con navaja con el juguete nuevo! 
Use el bafflecito "pseudo-horn" para experimentar ... si te fijas tambien tiene los bordes redondeados con la otra herramienta.


----------



## davidmaster188

Les muestro la columa que estuve reforzando,ya la habia armado antes pero la madera era muy fina y estaba muy liviana,ahora le puse otra capa de madera por dentro y ahora si que esta pesadita,y le tengo que comprar mas esmalte sintetico por que se me acabo,y los agarres.
Este es mi primer proyecto que hago. 


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/dsc01828s.jpg/

http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/9940/dsc01844g.jpg
http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/7977/dsc01827u.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/4003/dsc01845wv.jpg


----------



## AntonioAA

Aqui esta la version de los bafflecitos mid-high que habia hecho antes , pero con el frente modificado para minimizar difraccion:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post514466


----------



## vcugr

que tal amigos pues aqui subiendo nuevamente las fotos de uno bafles que me avente a hacer chequenlos!



ahi esta! perdon pero no me dio tiempo de subirla ayer! ahorita trabajo en otras 4!


----------



## Pablo16

Bueno pues estas fotos las tengo ya desde hace varios meses, para quienes se acuerden del sonido para fiestas que estaba armando hace años, incluso en este tema hay fotos de como se iban viendo, aquellos bafles con Eminence de 12" y driver Eminence de 1", etc.

Este equipo ya tiene unos 2 años trabajando y continua. De hecho se viene un proyecto en grande, tenemos pensado armar 3 equipos moviles más, y uno menos movil pero con muchisima mas capacidad, para empezar a manejar esto como una empresa. Ya les iré mostrando los avances.

Por el momento les dejo las fotos de estos bafles, que son el producto de años de estar armando bafles, prueba y error, y al final el resultado es esto.

Espero que les guste. Saludos y gracias a todos los que en algun momento hayan colaborado con el más mínimo detalle, incluso con su atención.







































Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Pablo, muy buenos y ojala que te valla bien con la empresa, supongo que le pones rejas en las fiestas no? 

Vecurg: Muy buenos tambien

A los dos: Están cortando todo por activo? o están usando crossovers pasivos? Les digo esto por que he visto infinidad de bafles que solo le ponen un capacitor con una resistencia al driver de agudos y esto es un golpe al oído y hacer el crossover correcto no cuesta nada, tanto en pasivo como en activo.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Yo actualmente estoy usando todo en pasivo, cosa que no me gusta, porque los crossover los compramos de esos genericos de 3 vias y obviamente no le aprovechamos la calidad de las bocinas. El plan es tener todo el equipo en activo, 3 amplificadores: uno para bajos, otro medios y otro agudos.

Con respecto a las rejas la respuesta es no, así los usamos, el unico problema que hemos tenido es que les sumieron los cubrepolvo, los cambiamos por unos mas resistenes y almenos ya no son tan fragiles al tacto. También el equipo siempre lo tenemos cerca, por lo tanto, vigilado.

Juanfilas más adelante quisiera pedirte un poco de asesoría con unos monitores para estudio de grabación que queremos armar, pero dejaré este tema un poco de lado hasta que se vea que va a empezar el proyecto. 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## juanfilas

Cuando quieras, ya hay unos posteados que no salen tan salados para armar, y en breve voy a subir unos nuevos de excelente precio-rendimiento. No dudes en preguntar lo que quieras

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta

Hacía mucho que no entraba al Foro, y ahora entro, y veo una serie de excelentes trabajos que me encantan, uno por uno, por lo que me da vergüenza mostrar los míos (que en realidad en este tiempo, desde enero hasta ahora sólo hice un home 2.1).

Felicitaciones y sigan progresando en calidad y conocimientos!!
Saludos a todos!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola gente : He comprado a un amigo del Foro un par de tweeters Vifa DQ25.

Tuve que trabajar un monton para adaptarlos a los gabinetes ya que tenia otros mas grandes... veran en la foto que no es una maravilla como quedaron ... ya viene el resiseño del frente.
Les hice divisor de frecuencias de Linkwitz segundo orden , cosa que no tenian .

Debo comentar que PESE A LO QUE SOSTENIA ANTERIORMENTE el cambio es notable , no solo los tweeters son MUCHO MEJORES ( una claridad deslumbrante ) sino que he ganado mucho en la zona de corte en cuando a definicion. La diferencia probando de uno a otro es muy notable . Lo someti a todo tipo de musicas y estilos , empezando como es mi costumbre con piano , luego voces y despues de todo....

Agradezco al amigo juanfilas su asesoramiento y es el momento de darle credito .


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Voy a tener que comprar algun Vifa con tanto comentario buenocomo suena esa caja con esos parlantes que al parecer son para auto???


----------



## AntonioAA

Son de auto, Idimebagi... son Pioneer de 5 1/2 . Te puede decir que a mi gusto andan muy bien .
No son woofers , para ello tengo un Sub Yamaha. Lo que me gusta de ellos es que son de muy buena definicion , tienen desconectado el tweeter propio.


----------



## lovis777

mr AntonioAA quedo presioso su bafles !

bueno viendo tantos hermosos bafles hasta pena me da publicar mis primeros bafles que acabo de hacer, pero igual  lo pongo porque me tomo mucho tiempo analizarlo hacerlo y con muy limitada cantidad de herramientas,  aunque me falta tweeters se oye increibles ademas darle una pintada.


----------



## AntonioAA

Se ven muy bien los tuyos, lovis, siempre se va aprendiendo .


----------



## mariano22

Muy buenos lovis. Una pregunta, son de 8"? Que litraje tiene? Tienen buenos graves?

Saludos


----------



## lovis777

si tiene buenos graves muy bien y claros sin resonacia y con un amplificador que tambien hice(tda2030A) 30w mucho mas comparandolo con otro que tengo de 50w. pienso bajar ese pico un poco pero tambien me falta los tweeters y hacer su crossover ahora los uso de subwoofer para ver peliculas en un sistema cuadrifonico.......el tamaño es ideal para el espacio que tengo porque deberia ser un poco mas ancho es de 50 litros son de 10" los consegui en remate. saludos


----------



## mariano22

Ah perfecto. Pense que eran de 8". Yo estoy por empezar a armar uno de 8" con 2 tubos de 2" y 22 litros totales.
El ampli es un tda2050 y con filtro pasa bajos activo. Es para usarlo se subwoofer.

Saludos y felicitaciones!


----------



## AntonioAA

Estuve investigando y ajustando el divisor de frecuencias de los baffles con Pioneer y tweeter Vifa que mostre mas atras...

Veran PESE A LO LIMITADO DE MIS MEDICIONES CON NOTEBOOK Y MICROFONO DE PC... el cambio de respuesta.
Por encima de 10 KHz NO SIRVE NADA ... ni el microfono ni la PC.

La curva celeste es antes de ajustar y la amarilla la respuesta final.

Afortunadamente la impresion auditiva acompaña... ahora estoy contento.( por un tiempo )


----------



## jorger

Os muestro mi bafle terminado:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/cimg0820.jpg/

Esta caja no está calculada por problemas de software y además, no tenía ni la mitad de parametros TS.La hice sabiendo no muy bien lo que hacía, así que no tenía claro cuál iba a ser el resultado final del sonido.
Está hecha con MDF (aquí se llama DM pero supongo que es lo mismo) de 16mm con un ''chapado'' de plástico que le da color _mueble_.

Sinceramente la impresión es buena, no es de lo mejor en sonido claro está, pero me gusta mucho como suena.
Está todo coenctado al mismo ampli (tda2050 simple) y en sí no existe divisor, simplemente tiene un filtro pasivo para el subwoofer.Los 2 altavoces 'pequeños' (conectados en serie) van directos al ampli.
Para algunos esto puede parecer una burrada y falta de conocimientos (mejor dicho, ser ignorante), pero con las prisas no me puse a hacer un divisor en condiciones.

Lo he probado con música tipo punk-rock inglés y me he quedado bastante contento con el sonido, tira muy buenos graves (a mi parecer) y de medios y agudos no se queda corto, no no 

Paso a mencionar un poco las medidas exteriores de la caja:
Largo: 40cm
Ancho: 20cm
Altura: 23.5cm
Litraje: aproximadamente 13L
Port: Un tubo de pvc de 4cm de diámetro y 15cm de largo.Creo que me he quedado corto con el diámetro pero bueno..

El 'subwoofer' es de una marca poco conocida y mediocre ''HQ power'', pero almenos no es chino.Es de 5 1/4'', 4 ohm de impedancia, unos 20wrms.
Los otros 2 altavoces son puros y verdaderos chinos, 4'' de 5wrms que conectados en serie soportan 10wrms a 8ohm.. pero parece ser que soportan más potencia de la nominal sin quejarse 

Algo más que comentar.. ah si, la caja ahora mismo tiene relleno interior *en solamente 2 caras*.No quiero hacerme ilusiones, pero creo que sin relleno seguirían sonando bien 

Por el momento no voy a tocar más el bafle.Si acaso lo abiré para meter relleno en todas las caras interiores, porque lo que he hecho es una verdadera pavada.

Un saludo y espero que almenos os haya gustado la estética jeje.
Saludos!.


----------



## Agucasta

Es simpático, y seguro que suena bien. Tiene un volumen bastante grande para el subwoofer que tiene, así que los bajos deben sonar lindo.. En mi pais, principalmente en mi ciudad, y más específicamente en mi grupo de amigos, le llamamos: Hacer las cosas "de Gato", cuando llevás a cabo algún proyecto de este tipo, guiandose por la estética, y sin mucho cálculos (que es la parte que muchos odiamos jaja).. 

Te felicito!! el enchapado de madera sobre el DM queda muy lindo. Acá sólo consigo uno que viene de 1mm y es de madera, no viene ese tipo barnizado brillante. (y si se consigue, cuesta un ojo de la cara).

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Antes de nada, gracias por el comentario Agucasta 


Agucasta dijo:


> Es simpático, y seguro que suena bien. Tiene un volumen bastante grande para el subwoofer que tiene, así que los bajos deben sonar lindo..


Así es.Es un principio no me esperaba gran cosa porque no está calculada.. y ya se sabe que cualquier cosa podía salir de ahi pero por lo visto me ha acompañado la suerte! jeje




> En mi pais, principalmente en mi ciudad, y más específicamente en mi grupo de amigos, le llamamos: Hacer las cosas "de Gato", cuando llevás a cabo algún proyecto de este tipo, guiandose por la estética, y sin mucho cálculos (que es la parte que muchos odiamos jaja)..


Hombre, yo en mi caso más que preocuparme por la estética me preocupaba constantemente por cómo iba a sonar 



> Te felicito!! el enchapado de madera sobre el DM queda muy lindo. Acá sólo consigo uno que viene de 1mm y es de madera, no viene ese tipo barnizado brillante. (y si se consigue, cuesta un ojo de la cara).
> 
> Saludos


Gracias de nuevo.
El chapado no es de madera, es más no es un chapado (por eso puse antes las comillas) digamos que es una lámina de plástico pegada a la madera, que simula muy bien la madera natural.
La madera no la compré.Tuve la gran potra de conseguirla gratis porque eran sobrantes de un escritorio reformado.Aquí es bastante cara.Un tablero de 40x50cm te sale a 20€ 

Saludos!.


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó bueno el baffle, si te gusta como suena, eso es lo más importante. 


jorger dijo:


> La madera no la compré.Tuve la gran potra de conseguirla gratis porque eran sobrantes de un escritorio reformado.Aquí es bastante cara.Un tablero de 40x50cm te sale a 20€


   
WTF!!!?

Que suerte tengo entonces de vivir en Argentina... Por acá el MDF es relativamente barato; no te sabría decir bien el precio, pero seguramente sale 1/6 de lo que vos pagás. 

No lo puedo creer, si eso vale el DM (MDF por acá) qué saldrá la madera "de en serio" ??? 

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

te quedo muy bueno el bafle, crei que era un dock para el ipod jaja, pero es lo mismo, con respecto al bafle quedaria un poco mas estetico si pintaras los bordes de color negro tal vez, he visto que venden una especie de cinta que es para cubrir los cantos de la madera.

el triplay "enchapado" de 3/4" en miciudad cuesta 480pesos la hoja, que serian 40.89 dolares no se si sea barato XD


----------



## jorger

osk_rin dijo:


> te quedo muy bueno el bafle, crei que era un dock para el ipod jaja, pero es lo mismo, con respecto al bafle quedaria un poco mas estetico si pintaras los bordes de color negro tal vez, he visto que venden una especie de cinta que es para cubrir los cantos de la madera.


Tengo pensado pintarlo todo de negro auqnue ahora mismo no me urge ya que no voy a sacarlo de casa.. por ahora.
Ahora le puse un tubo de sintonía más alrgo y modifiqué el filtro pasabajos para que corte a una frecuencia mayor y ahora suenan incluso mejor que antes 
Si para escuchar música tubiera que elegir entre el 2.1 que compré para el pc y el bafle que hice, definitivamente me quedo con el segundo 

Saludos!.


----------



## Pablo16

lovis777 dijo:


> mr AntonioAA quedo presioso su bafles !
> 
> bueno viendo tantos hermosos bafles hasta pena me da publicar mis primeros bafles que acabo de hacer, pero igual  lo pongo porque me tomo mucho tiempo analizarlo hacerlo y con muy limitada cantidad de herramientas,  aunque me falta tweeters se oye increibles ademas darle una pintada.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56127 Ver el archivo adjunto 56128
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56129 Ver el archivo adjunto 56130
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56131 Ver el archivo adjunto 56132



Se ven bien hechos, aunque en lo personal no me gusta el material que usaste para constuirlos, soy fan MDF jajaja. Saludos


----------



## lovis777

bueno el mdf por donde vivo esta caro y no me alcanza comparandolo con el aglomerado  de 15 mm no parece ni mejor ni peor que el mdf, cortando bien la plancha y poniendole generosa cantidad de cola queda ok. Ademas tengo unas cajas technics (10") de aglomerado enchapado de 15 mm de esas japonesas y se escuchas bien planas por eso le tengo fe.

oh lo dices por el acabado bueno se puede enchapar como esas melaminas, forrar con tela o pintarlas colcarlas sus esquineros sus tapas y quedan lindos, nomas que no consigo  los tweeter por eso lo tengo asi.
saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Lo digo por que el MDF se me hace más resistente, es menos poroso por lo cual es más facil lijarlo y tener buena adherencia del pegamento, si se taladra los orificios son más regulares, y si se moja no se dobla ni se rompe tan facil como el aglomerado.

Tampoco me gusta que aveces queda como mordido







Es cuestión de gustos.


----------



## lovis777

ah eso pense por eso le coloque cola donde se atornilla y cuando se seca queda duro y lo tornillo y destornillo varias veces y tampoco voy a poner tornillos como se dice de espiras muy juntas es como si lo estubiera poniendo un clavo, nose desprende lo de mordido no tube problemas porque cuando compre la plancha donde lo venden te lo cortan a tu gusto con maquinas especiales y a medidas super exactas con esquinas muy definidas lo que me permitio al final solo pegarlas con cola 
lo de la humedad no creo porque es de 15mm y como te digo tengo unos bafles japoneses de espesor de 15mm y tienen 25 años y estan igual almenos nose deformo o abrio.
saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Claro claro, he visto varios equipos hechos de aglomerado y sin problemas. La cosa viene cuando los utilizas para equipos moviles, que se golpean, aveces se mojan, se arrastran etc etc etc


----------



## lovis777

Ah en eso casos si puede ser porque son equipos profesionales y tienen que estar moviendose constantemente aveces lo mojan con licor o otros liquidos  aunque tambien vi de aglomerado con sus esquineros forrados de tela 

lo mio es para mi cuarto a lo mucho lo movere a mi living room saludos


----------



## piratex45

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola a todos, hice las mediciones correspondientes a los monitores para empezar con los crossovers.


Hola Juanfilas. Impecables tus mediciones, muy buen trabajo.
Te pregunto: Qué programa de medición es el que usaste? Viendo las imágenes no me doy cuenta de cual es y me parece buenísimo.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## juanfilas

Hola piratex, yo uso ARTA y las mediciones de armónica que ves son con el modulo STEPS (incluido en arta) para medir distorsión armónica, ARTA es por lejos el mejor programa que he usado para medir, muy completo y mide todo lo que necesitas, armónica, lineal, CSD, intermodulación, fase, etc... Ademas trae un modulo llamado LIMP para medir la curva de impedancia, en fin, completísimo, y lo mejor de todo es que en modo prueba, osea sin pagarlo, podes usarlo sin limite y te deja exportar las mediciones en .frd, lo único que no te deja es grabar las mediciones... yo les saco una foto y las pego en PAINT jejej

Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Muy bueno como siempre Juan.
Lo que sí, noté un detalle. En una de las fotos donde mostrás un plano de un filtro, veo que cargas la rta en freq en el LSP, pero no la curva de impedancia.
Fué pifie en la foto o efectivamente no usás las curvas de impedancia?


----------



## piratex45

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola piratex, yo uso ARTA y las mediciones de armónica que ves son con el modulo STEPS (incluido en arta) para medir distorsión armónica, ARTA es por lejos el mejor programa que he usado para medir, muy completo y mide todo lo que necesitas, armónica, lineal, CSD, intermodulación, fase, etc...



Gracias Juanfilas, ya mismo lo busco.
Piratex.


----------



## juanfilas

Hola ramiro, exactamente, no use la curva de impedancia ya que la misma es bastante lineal en la zona del cruce, igualmente lo ideal es usarla, por lo menos en este caso, lo calculado y lo medido dio casi igual asi que no fue critico.

Saludos



ramiro77 dijo:


> Muy bueno como siempre Juan.
> Lo que sí, noté un detalle. En una de las fotos donde mostrás un plano de un filtro, veo que cargas la rta en freq en el LSP, pero no la curva de impedancia.
> Fué pifie en la foto o efectivamente no usás las curvas de impedancia?


----------



## ramiro77

Petacular entonces!
Yo con lo mío ya casi estoy. En cualquier momento hablamos.


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!
Les paso una foto de mi sistema de audio mono, que recientemente he incorporado el subwoofer. 
Son de 30watt y su sonido es muy bueno por su buen precio, e ideal para juntadas entre amigos.

*Agradezco profundamente a Juan José por la mano que me dio en el diseño de la caja para el subwoofer.*

Solo queda acomodarle un poco el ampli, porque larga un "chisporroteo" (SONIDO) cuando se sube mucho la potencia. Supongo que es por el poco filtrado (20+20vdc con 9400uf por rama)

Nada mas por decir. Espero que les guste mi trabajo, ya que es uno de mis primer bafles que armo.

Saludos

PD: Disculpen la utilizacion del .rar ya que, no se porque, no me dejo subir la foto. (siendo que no pasaban las medidas maximas ni el espacio)


----------



## ehbressan

mariano22 dijo:


> Buenas!
> Les paso una foto de mi sistema de audio mono, que recientemente he incorporado el subwoofer.
> Son de 30watt y su sonido es muy bueno por su buen precio, e ideal para juntadas entre amigos.
> 
> *Agradezco profundamente a Juan José por la mano que me dio en el diseño de la caja para el subwoofer.*
> 
> Solo queda acomodarle un poco el ampli, porque larga un "chisporroteo" (SONIDO) cuando se sube mucho la potencia. Supongo que es por el poco filtrado (20+20vdc con 9400uf por rama)
> 
> Nada mas por decir. Espero que les guste mi trabajo, ya que es uno de mis primer bafles que armo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: Disculpen la utilizacion del .rar ya que, no se porque, no me dejo subir la foto. (siendo que no pasaban las medidas maximas ni el espacio)



Mariano22, esa capacidad esta mas que bien, salvo que el ampli sea clase A, aunque en principio no estaria del todo mal. Debes de tener otro problema.
Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estas seguro que el transformador entrega la potencia requerida cuando lo pones al maximo? . Me pasa con uno que es muy pequeño que uso para probar....


----------



## mariano22

y estoy muy muy seguro. esa un trafo bastante grande... en fotos de amplificadores, en una de las ultimas esta la foto. 

Che pero el bafle que les parece? Porque quiero que me den sus opiniones de eso exactamente.

Saludos y gracias por responder!


----------



## AntonioAA

Una forma simple de saber si el trafo aguanta es medir la tension de alimentacion cuando esta a alto volumen... te podes llevar una sorpresa, fijate a cuantos volt baja.

Fijate tambien que no estes saturando la entrada... ya necesitarias un osciloscopio. 
Para ESOS usos sino podes conseguir uno , hay programas como el SCOPE , que usan la placa de sonido como osciloscopio... pero no pases los 4V ... porque la freís... 
Podrias comprarte una punta de osciloscopio que tienen reduccion 10x . O hacerte vos un atenuador . O ponerle 2 zener de 4 V opuestos , cosa que te protejan la entrada.

Las cajas estan lindas! Podrias darle la misma terminacion al woofer que a la otra .. es alfombra? De paso ayuda a achicar vibraciones.


----------



## electrico

MDF

El MDF es también bastante barato, aunque no tanto como el aglomerado. Es muy duro, y se trabaja muy bien con él. Es, como lo llamo yo, "matemáticamente controlable". Está compuesto por fibras de madera pegadas con una cola especial.

MDF

Desde hace unos años, las cajas se fabrican con este material. Es tres veces más barato que la madera más barata y uniendo esto a su dureza, rigidez e índice de absorción lo hacen un material muy indicado para construir cajas.

Como inconveniente, como todos los materiales, tiene un módulo de Young fijo y su comportamiento no es perfectamente homogéneo y lineal. Tiende a resonar o a reducir su absorción del sonido alrededor de 200-400 Hz. Esto produce coloración gris. Muchas cajas sufren este problema, ya que esas frecuencias no se atenúan con los materiales que se usan habitualmente (lanas, fibra de vidrio)



Son muchas las descripciones del sonido del MDF, en el fondo todas se resumen en un sonido carente de expresividad y vida, la banda de alrededor de 300Hz es muy importante para dar cuerpo al sonido. Por la estructura del sonido y el gran rango de frecuencias de cualquiera de ellos, si una frecuencia falla, el sonido no se percibe exactamente igual.

fuente : http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/materiales/materiales.html


----------



## mariano22

AntonioAA dijo:


> Una forma simple de saber si el trafo aguanta es medir la tension de alimentacion cuando esta a alto volumen... te podes llevar una sorpresa, fijate a cuantos volt baja.
> 
> Fijate tambien que no estes saturando la entrada... ya necesitarias un osciloscopio.
> Para ESOS usos sino podes conseguir uno , hay programas como el SCOPE , que usan la placa de sonido como osciloscopio... pero no pases los 4V ... porque la freís...
> Podrias comprarte una punta de osciloscopio que tienen reduccion 10x . O hacerte vos un atenuador . O ponerle 2 zener de 4 V opuestos , cosa que te protejan la entrada.
> 
> Las cajas estan lindas! Podrias darle la misma terminacion al woofer que a la otra .. es alfombra? De paso ayuda a achicar vibraciones.


 
Me voy a fijar en ese detalle, me acuerdo que cuando realizaba las pruebas todavia con la lampara en serie al trafo, cuando aumentaba mucho la potencia, se ponia bastante rojizo la lampara (75watt). O estoy equivocado y es por consumo nada mas?

Que observarias exactamente con el osciloscopio? Sobre la salida? Como tener, tengo el realizado por mariano nicolau pero esta en espera de reparacion por un poblemita simple.

Bueno, la tela del parlante chico no es mas que paño lency.. que al principio parece muy buena, y lo es, muy facil de colocar y terminado exelente, sin imperfecciones. El problema de este arranca con el tiempo donde de "desmenuza" un poco y se ensucia mas facil.
Es muy seguro que quede toda revestida de cuero.

Gracias por responder! Un saludo


----------



## AntonioAA

No te confundas... con la lampara serie es obvio que se va a encender.... Te digo que midas con tester la fuente cuando estas a alto volumen.

Con el osciloscopio deberia ver las formas de onda ... hay generadores senoidales para pc... la aplicas a la entrada y ves la salida . Si lo que sale es parecido a lo que entra ... todo ok ...
Si hay saturacion como suele suceder , veras que la onda se pone "chata"  en las puntas. 
Esto es muy a lo bestia pero es lo basico ....


----------



## mariano22

ah perfecto. Gracias por el detalle. En cuanto pueda arreglo el osciloscopio y me fijo que tal.

Gracias! Saludos


----------



## lovis777

finalmente pude colocarle unos tweeter del tipo bala aunque hubiese sido mejor tipo domo porque se escucha mas natural los cuales estan fuera de mi presupuesto. bueno y estos le dan mucha vista jajaja 
colocandolos aprendi unas cositas como atenuar los decibeles (l-pad) lo cual fue aprox 10.5 db ya por si el tw trae un condensador de 3.3uf cortando a 6000hz asi que solo calcule los microhergios de la bobina para el woofer siendo 200mh y con ayuda del bobcal 2.0 y un tubo de agua las bobinas  y ya un crossover de primer grado. faltaria forrarlo 
por ahora se oye muy bien pero despues talvez me anime a probar otras cositas como un crossover en 2 grado y el arta pero creo que necesito un buen microfono  pero igual me siento sadisfecho.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

lovis777 dijo:


> por ahora se oye muy bien pero despues talvez me anime a probar otras cositas


Así al _ojímetro_, me parece que la entonación la tienes muy baja. Tal vez, abriéndole otro tubo de sintonía igual a cada caja estaría mejor. Podrías hacerlo mas arriba del que ya tienes y así quedan simétricos con respecto al tweeter.


----------



## AntonioAA

Antes de perforar ... sugiero que intentes medirlo asi sea con un microfono de PC . El Arta es un buen programa y gratuito. Te permite hasta controlar la sintonia ( con el Limp ) ....

Ahora si me permites opinar... el parlante tan grande dificilmente llegue a 6000Hz , y si llega lo hace con mucha distorsion. Fijate que respuesta tiene tu tweeter ( los bala suelen andar desde los 2500 ) y cortalo mas abajo....

Los bala suenan bien y tienen mucho rendimiento , lo unico que les encuentro malo es que cambian mucho con el volumen , cuando lo subis , rinden mucho mas !!


----------



## Tavo

A mi parecer, los tweeters bala son sin dudas los mejores.

Acá donde vivo consigo unos marca ARN de 8 ohms, que cuando compré el primero lo hice dudando, y una vez que lo escuché instalado sonando... no lo podía creer; un tweeter de 35 mangos (35 pesos argentinos) sonando así!! 
Para mi suenan demasiado bien. En ese momento lo había cortado a aproximadamente 2700Hz, y reproducía unos agudos muy buenos, excelentes según mi oído.

Con esto, ni me quiero imaginar cómo sonará un tweeter de calidad como los que usa JF acoustics!! jeje, esos deben ser realmente espectaculares. Lástima los precios... 
------------------------------------

No se si cabe hacer el comentario por acá, pero igual se los digo.
Más atrás del tema había comentado que estaba haciendo unas cajas de madera de pino para un amigo, y que solo nos faltaba instalarle los transductores... Bueno, resulta que yo le sugerí que compre unos woofers económicos Jahro de 8 pulgadas...  
*Realmente... son malísimos. No se los recomiendo a nadie!!!*

Miren, solo para decirles un dato así a ojo, sin muy livianos, con 15W rms ya saturan, y hacen unos ruidos asquerosos, suponemos que es la bobina que raspa contra el núcleo cuando se mueve... Naaa, realmente son un DESASTRE. No se los recomiendo a nadie, en serio.

Ahora yo me siento con culpa, porque yo le sugerí que compre esos, y no se que hacer. Mi amigo estaba bastante pinchado y con bronca, porque se gastó unos mangos en unas verdaderas porquerías.

Además de comprar los woofers, compró también unos rango medio Jahro, de 4 pulgadas... Esos me gustaron mucho más, bastante más. No les encontré nada raro, suenan muy bien, las guitarras y voces se escuchan... a la perfección. Vamos a ver cuando estén instalados en su lugar.
La impresión principal es muy buena. Veremos como se comportan.

Saludos a todos!

*EDIT:*
Dado el problema que surgió con los woofers, estoy considerando qué reemplazos podrían llegar a andar en lugar de esos, ya que decidimos que NO los vamos a instalar en las cajas, porque realmente son malísimos y no valen la pena.

Hace tiempo intercambié algunas palabras con vos, Antonio, donde me recomendabas unos woofers marca American Vox... Y los estuve buscando...
La primera impresión que veo así a ojo es que parecieran ser muy buenos, tienen una buena estructura, un buen acabado, un gran iman... Y por el precio, casi 200 mangos cada uno, me parece que deben ser medianamente buenos, MUCHO MEJOR que los Jahro estos...

No se que me recomiendan ustedes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> *Bueno, resulta que yo le sugerí que compre unos woofers económicos Jahro de 8 pulgadas*





Tavo dijo:


> ... *Realmente... son malísimos. No se los recomiendo a nadie!!!*
> Miren, solo para decirles un dato así a ojo, sin muy livianos, con 15W rms ya saturan, y hacen unos ruidos asquerosos, suponemos que es la bobina que raspa contra el núcleo cuando se mueve... Naaa, realmente son un DESASTRE. No se los recomiendo a nadie, en serio.





Tavo dijo:


> *Ahora yo me siento con culpa, porque yo le sugerí que compre esos, y no se que hacer. Mi amigo estaba bastante pinchado y con bronca, porque se gastó unos mangos en unas verdaderas porquerías.*



Como dijo Confucio, primo segundo de Fogonazo: _"El que compla balato, compla a cada lato"_ y dice cosas oldinalias a quien le lecomendó la compla.


----------



## juanfilas

1ro tavo, ¿que crossover usaste en los woofers? por que si no los cortaste seguro que te van a meter distorsiones por todos lados.

Por otro lado, por 200 mangos anda derecho por unos GB-Audio que bajaron de precio, son otro nivel. Sino unos thonadle que son mas baratos

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Como dijo Confucio, primo segundo de Fogonazo: _"El que compla balato, compla a cada lato"_ y dice cosas oldinalias a quien le lecomendó la compla.


Tenés toda la razón eduardo... toda la razón.  
Ojalá les hubiese hecho caso a ustedes desde un principio, me hubiese evitado esta amargura. 



juanfilas dijo:


> 1ro tavo, ¿que crossover usaste en los woofers? por que si no los cortaste seguro que te van a meter distorsiones por todos lados.


*Si Juan, por supuesto!!* 
Están cortados a 900Hz !!! Realmente, son una BASURA, no hay nada  más que hacer con ellos más que tirarlos a la basura.  :enfadado:



juanfilas dijo:


> Por otro lado, por 200 mangos anda derecho por unos GB-Audio que bajaron de precio, son otro nivel. Sino unos thonadle que son mas baratos
> 
> Saludos!


Bueno, respecto a esto tengo una duda!!! Que es mejor, GB Audio o Audifan/Tonhalle ??? 
Mirá, por las imágenes que puedo ver, los de Audifan me causan una muy buena impresión!! En serio, yo creía que Audifan era mejor que GB Audio. No tengo muy en claro eso... 

Bueno, otra cosa, la idea era cortar bien abajo el woofer, porque ya que tenemos rango medio, va a ser de tres vías el baffle... Y creo que tiene sentido que el woofer solo reproduzca bajos con la menor distorsión posible, y el rango medio reproduzca desde 900-1000Hz hasta 4Khz... después el tweeter desde 4Khz hasta arriba... que se yo, serán unos 15-16Khz más o menos...

Saludos gente!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Juanfilas, si te fijas bien los precios de gb-audio, en este ultimo bimestre han aumentado aproximadamente unos 25 a 50 pesos c/u de los parlantes Y/o woofers.

Saludos

PD: aproximadamente por un $275 te podes llevar un woofer de 8"


----------



## AntonioAA

Tavo: Para lo que estas buscando , lo mejorcito es GBaudio... son bien woofers.. los American Vox son mas baratos y rendidores ...mas "Pro" , se entiende? 
Eso si: fijate SI LA CAJA QUE TENES SIRVE ...
En algun momento les pedi los parametros a Tonhalle, me contestaron super, muy amables pero para un 12" me daba una caja de muchos litros ... no me acuerdo cuantos.

Por otra parte , los jahro de 8... los pusiste en caja cerrada o sintonizada? ... fijate los inventos que hice para hacer andar mis viejos 12" , que siguen siendo malos pero les saque el mejor rendimiento posible .


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

AntonioAA dijo:


> Antes de perforar ... sugiero que intentes medirlo asi sea con un microfono de PC.


Y ¿quién garantiza que ese micro sea plano?


----------



## Tavo

Antonio gracias por tus consejos, pero a lo que voy es que el problema no es la respuesta en frecuencia ni demás datos similares: el problema es que hacen un ruido asqueroso!! Hacen ruido como si raspara la bobina en el centro, y para colmo son más livianos que una pluma!, con 10 mugrosos vatios RMS ya saturan!!

Na, no da para usarlos. La compra sirvió de experiencia, un poco cara, pero experiencia al fin... 

Resumiendo: A nadie se le ocurra comprar estas *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* chinas que no sirven ni para apoyar la pava del mate, son una basura total. Sin dudas. Lo peor que he visto en mi vida en lo que a woofers se refiere.

Mirá, pensábamos en los American Vox porque tienen muy buena pinta!! se ven muy bien, y por el precio que salen no creo que sean tan malos!... 
Respecto a GB Audio y Audifan, nadie me contestó lo que pregunté más atrás: Yo creía que Audifan era mejor que GB.
Detalle al pasar, el color de la membrana de los GB audio de 8... es asqueroso. Gustos son gustos, a mi no me van para nada:







En cambio la estética de un Audifan (aclaro, solo la estética) se ve muuuy bien. No se que opinan ustedes:






Saludos gente.

PS: Y cacho perdoname si en algún lado se me salta la chapa con el lenguaje, es que tengo una calentura terrible con esta compra, no es para nada gracioso tirar plata. :enfadado:


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tavo dijo:


> En cambio la estética de un Audifan (aclaro, solo la estética) se ve muuuy bien. No se que opinan ustedes:


Puede ser muy feo, pero si resulta mejor que el bonito, eso basta para definirse.

No sería justo generalizar por marcas, es mejor hacerlo por modelos o series comparando los parámetros que los definen.


----------



## mariano22

Hola tavo...
che me parece que el Jahro de 8 pulgadas que te compraste, y que tan mal te anda, es el mismo que tengo yo (fijate un par de post atras que esta la foto). La verdad me pasa lo mismo que a vos, se siente como un chisporroteo de fondo cuando le subis un poco la potencia. Sinceramente no es muy agradable.
En mi caso, no me importa mucho por el hecho que, al usarlos como subwoofer (que a mi me anda muy bien) y con la caja de arriba con un woofer y tweeter (medios y agudos), estos le tapan ese sonido feucho y se escucha muy bien. Eso si, subwoofer solito no, porque da lastima.

No se podria decir, por mi parte, que fue una muy mala compra (capaz que con mi poca experiencia, me conformo con poco) pero tampoco que fue la mejor de todas. Por lo menos, lo pruebo durante mucho tiempo y si quiero lo vendo a un amigo.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Yoangel:  NADIE !!! garantiza que es plano ... yo he probado varios y he tenido diferencias importantes...
Pero a falta de otra cosa , *con un poco de olfato *e imaginacion , puede usarse. Sobre todo en rangos medios .
Tavo: NO SEAS TAN MUSICO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! juajajaja El audifan *parece* lindo , nunca los vi.... te conte lo que me paso a mi ... y yo tengo 2 GB de 10" que andan muy lindo .... Pediles los parametros , simulalo en el WinIsd ... a ver que sale.

*"El ser Humano es el unico animal que se equivoca dos veces en lo mismo "*


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> *"El ser Humano es el unico animal que se equivoca dos veces en lo mismo "*


NOP! En esto te equivocaste terriblemente!!! 

Quedate tranquilo que no pienso comprar NUNCA más un Jahro... 

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches tavo. con respecto a tu consulta sobre audifan y gb mi experiencia es la siguiente: como tengo la suerte de vivir a pocas cuadras de ambos fabricantes he podido ver y escuchar ambos parlantes y hablar con sus fabricantes. Con respecto a audifan tanto vi los parlantes como los escuche y escuche sus bafles y columnas ya armadas, para mi gusto los de 8 y 10 pulgadas carecen de sonidos bajos (actuan mas de mid bass malos que de woofer) muy lindos como medios pero no para la funcion para la que te los venden, (si mal no recuerdo por algun post hay un comentario de un forero que compro los de 8 y comenta que no tenian bajos y los reemplazo por unos brasileros que no recuerdo el nombre) por otro lado cuando les pedi los paramtros t/s si bien me los pasaron, me dijeron que los tenian que mandar a medir la fabrica, esto no me sono nada bien parecia como si tuvieran que pedirle al fabricante los parametros (o sea me sono que se los fabrica otro y ellos los comercializan). Pero por otro lado si les consultas por email o los llamas te pasan todos los parametros, aunque tardan, y si te fijas en los post que hay de parlantes estan subidos dichos valores. simulados con el winisd dan muy parecidos a los chinos un gran realce en los 60hz y una forma sinusoidal en bajas frecuencias.  Puede que los hallan mejorado habria que pedir de nuevo los t/s y verificarlos.  
Por otro lado gb es un emprendimiento muy chiquito todavia. los parlantes los fabrica manualmente su dueño gabriel y a cada uno le mide sus parametros. el problema es que no tiene lineas de produccion continua o sea que cada parlante es como casi unico.  pero por otro lado si buscas parlantes para hogar y de buena calidad precio producto son lo mejorcito.  Los de 10 y 8 suenan bien como woofer, son un poco coneadores en muy bajas frecuencias (resonantes) y si les das mucha potencia se salen del rango de linealidad (estamos hablando de darle rosca en un living de 5,5mt por 7,5 a tal que no soportas estar adentro yo supong unos 45/50 wats) OJO CON ESTO ULTIMO NO CONFUNDAMOS PARLANTES PARA HI FI HOGAREÑO QUE LOS DE USO PROFESIONAL PARA SONIDO en este rango los gb no van. Por otro lado como ya comente varias veces gb te fabrica o modifica los parlantes para lo que vos queres o sea casi te los hace a medida.  Yo tengo armados dos de  10 y realmente estoy muy conforme porque para la potencia en que los uso suenan espectaculares.  en breve voy a subir las mediciones que realice con el speaker work shop que anoche termine de calibrar luego de un gran aprendizaje tanto del programa como de mediciones de audio (cosa donde mi electronica estaba bastante floja y olvidada).   
Resumiendo yo (y vuelvo a remarcar solamente yo) eligiria los gb, pero no descartaria primero de pedir los parametros de lo audifan y corroborar lo que expuse. -
No dejes de ver estos temas donde estan los datos antes mencionados 
Parametros Thielle & Small, banco de datos. Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional Parlantes GB-Audio 
T&S Audifan? Alguien tiene algo de info? Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes 
Bueno tavo espero serte de ayuda y por favor no tengas dudas en consultar. un abrazo.


----------



## Tavo

Muchas gracias por tu mensaje Sergio!!!

Gracias por tu opinión, me sirve de mucho. Yo veía las cajas armadas de Audifan y me parecían muy lindas, pero si me decís que carecen de bajos... Mmm, ya me dejaron de gustar.
Me gustan los bajos bien marcados, y que se hagan sentir. Generalmente suelo usar la ecualización en forma de "ve corta", o sea, atenuando medios y resaltando graves y agudos. Los cortes no son exagerados, es apenas discreta la curva.
Me gusta escuchar bien marcado el bombo de la batería, por ejemplo... Y esas cosas se logran, pero no con cualquier parlante.

Me sirve de mucho tu opinión, la considero muy bien. Gracias por el mensaje Sergio. 

Entonces me quedo con GB Audio. Se me ocurre que el día que encargue los dos woofers de 8 a gabriel debería decirle que los quiero exactamente iguales, sin ninguna diferencia.

Saludos!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches de nuevo tavo. Gracias por tus agradecimientos pero realmente esta es la funcion de todos en el foro.  Por otro lado, primero pedi los parametros a gabriel y verifica que lo que te pasa te de como vos queres, luego si estas de acuerdo ahi si compra.  Fijate en la pagina de gb que creo tiene los parametros, pero como todo igual llama y consulta con gabriel por si esos son los vigentes (por lo que estuve viendo gabriel esta por las tardes para llamarlo) un nuevo abrazo y exito con tu desarrollo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio :
A los GB mios ( creo que tenes los mismos ) los domé con un filtro pasaaltos ... lo calculas con el programa "Subsaver" , podes incluso hacerlo "peaking" y reforzar la ultima puntita con un par de dB mas...

Otra:
Les muestro como quedo el conjunto Bi-Amp final , lo bajé del taller a la habitacion/sala de ensayo/juntadero de cachivaches de mi Hijo . Fue SORPRENDENTE!!! Evidentemente mi taller es demasiado absorbente ya que esta muy lleno de cosas , especialmente cajas de carton.
Tuve que incluso bajar el refuerzo de graves del Hipass . Tanto que proteste con el viejo parlante .
Con los midhigh , al final corte por lo sano y descarté los parlantitos Jahro y compre muy barato unos Ciclos . Nada que ver la respuesta. Los corté en 5000Hz en segundo orden y los tweeters Leson los atenué 19dB .
Quedaron muy bien , incluso andan mejor que los viejos parlantes Sansui originales!


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias AntonioAA, es una muy buena opcion, pero primero es medir los bafles armados a ver si quedaron como lo indica el winisd. luego si tengo que corregirlos (para darle mas potencia que realmente no necesito) seguire tus consejos. un gran abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Mas que potencia , es para controlar los conazos ! ... y de paso , si usas la version "peaking"  te genera un pico de respuesta justo al corte....

http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/subsaver.htm

Es una plaquetita minima ...


----------



## Tavo

Sos genio Antonio... La tenés re clara... Eso debe sonar muy bien...! 

Saludos!

PS: Practicás Arco y Flecha?

Me gustaría tener una Ballesta. Silenciosa, potente, mortal...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Les muestro como quedo el conjunto Bi-Amp final , lo bajé del taller a la habitacion/sala de ensayo/juntadero de cachivaches de mi Hijo . Fue SORPRENDENTE!!! Evidentemente mi taller es demasiado absorbente ya que esta muy lleno de cosas , especialmente cajas de carton.
> Tuve que incluso bajar el refuerzo de graves del Hipass . Tanto que proteste con el viejo parlante .
> Con los midhigh , al final corte por lo sano y descarté los parlantitos Jahro y compre muy barato unos Ciclos . Nada que ver la respuesta. Los corté en 5000Hz en segundo orden y los tweeters Leson los atenué 19dB .
> Quedaron muy bien , incluso andan mejor que los viejos parlantes Sansui originales!



    
Este es un tipo que se pone las pilas, estudia, arma, prueba y verifica.... MUY BIEN ANTONIO!!!!!
    

Niños: Vayan aprendiendo como es este negocio!!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias por los elogios !

Profe: "Negocio"???  no se si hare un mango alguna vez con esto ... lo que es seguro que si facturaba el tiempo que me paso con esto... flor de equipo me compraba !!!! . Pero nadie te saca el gusto de hacer andar bien algo baratito y lo que se aprende . En fin , los terricolas no lo entienden.

Tavo: si, tiro con arco y flecha . Ahora la vista no me esta ayudando pero el instinto asesino es superior.
Ballesta?? NOOO era de los mercenarios ... ya que costaba mucho hacerlas , los campesinos con una rama y un tiento se armaban el arco . Ademas , no sabes lo mortal que puede ser un arco de hoy en dia!.
El Profe anda con espada laser , pero lo quiero ver cuando se quede sin pilas !!!

Me temo que nos mandaron al averno... bueh, con algo de razon diria yo! Como era que se veia ??


----------



## piratex45

AntonioAA dijo:


> Veran PESE A LO LIMITADO DE MIS MEDICIONES CON NOTEBOOK Y MICROFONO DE PC... el cambio de respuesta.
> Por encima de 10 KHz NO SIRVE NADA ... ni el microfono ni la PC.



Antonio, hace muchos, muchos años compré en Casa Galli (este dato te dará idea de cuanto hace..!!) 1 docena de cápsulas electret por menos de lo que costaba una tableta grande de chocolate.!!!!
Rescatados que fueron del cajón de los recuerdos hice un pre con un TL072, pre y seguidor, alimentado con una batería de 9V y cuál no sería mi sorpresa al ver lo bien que responden en frecuencia, al menos entre 50Hz y 15Khz. 
Los microfonos que estoy usando tienen unos 8mm de diametro y supongo que deben ser mas grandes que los usados en las netbooks y por lo tanto tener mejor respuesta en baja frecuencia. Si todavía se pueden conseguir estos micrófonos (aquí en San Martín de los Andes ni saben de qué les estoy hablando) te vas a sorprender.
Yo creo que la electrónica de las compus, aún las Netbooks, es lo suficientemente buena como para hacer mediciones confiables.
Espero que puedas hacer las mediciones con estos micrófonos y me comentes como te fué.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## cejas99

Hola compañeros del Foro!!!! En esta ocasión les presento la primera parte de mi proyecto "Triamplificación" en el cual llevo ya bastante tiempo, casi un año, ya tengo lista las cajas acústicas y el subwoofer.
Para las cajas use los siguientes transductores:http://www.aurumcantus.com/aurumcantus-midwoofer/index_midwoofer_ac130_mk2.html tanto para los medios como para los bajos, estos están cortados según el crossover activo de Silicon Chip_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438316/ _y para los agudos usé los siguientes tweeter http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-500, las cajas las calcule con el software Bass box, falta medir la respuesta a ver qué tal se comportan.
El subwoofer tiene la LT y está cortado a 83 Hz http://sound.whsites.net/project71.htm
También tengo lista toda la parte electrónica:
- 6 Amplificadores Rotel (los de Mariano Nicolau) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/#post223110
- 1 Switching amp de 300 Watts https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/#post108881
- 2 Fuentes SMPS (Las de Mariano también) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/#post200937
- 1 Preamplificador Hi Fi http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm
- 1 Crossover activo_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438316/ _- 1 Una fuente regulada para los previos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/#post394878
- 1 Selector de entradas estéreo de tres vías https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-46912/#post399637
- 1 LT o Transformación Linkwitz http://sound.whsites.net/project71.htm
- 6 Protectores de parlantes con sensores de temperatura para regular la velocidad de los ventiladores
Solo me falta armar los gabinetes, por el momento tengo casi listos los frontales de dichos gabinetes.
También tengo que dar mis agradecimientos a: Ezavalla, Mariano Nicolau y a Juanfilas, pues ellos me han apoyado en todas mis dudas con respecto a este proyecto.


----------



## mariano22

Cejas eso es IMPRESIONANTE!!

Muy prolijo todo! La verdad felicitaciones por tanto trabajo!

Apropósito, treble no se escribe con una sola "B"?

Muy buenas esas placas. Y pensar que yo todavia no logré terminar una sola SMPS que quiero para un rotel.

Muy bueno todo! Saludos


----------



## cejas99

mariano22 dijo:


> Cejas eso es IMPRESIONANTE!!
> 
> Muy prolijo todo! La verdad felicitaciones por tanto trabajo!
> 
> Apropósito, treble no se escribe con una sola "B"?
> 
> Muy buenas esas placas. Y pensar que yo todavia no logré terminar una sola SMPS que quiero para un rotel.
> 
> Muy bueno todo! Saludos


Muchas gracias, por tu comentario, esa "b" de mas es como un copyright,  y claro que la tuve en cuenta


----------



## mnicolau

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola compañeros del Foro!!!! En esta ocasión les presento la primera parte de mi proyecto "Triamplificación" en el cual llevo ya bastante tiempo, casi un año, ya tengo lista las cajas acústicas y el subwoofer.
> [/IMG]



Increibles!!! , qué buen trabajo Mauricio, super prolijo, felicitaciones .

Veo que compraste los interruptores con luz y junto a ese frente de aluminio va a quedar un lujo total!

Conseguiste los TIP35/36 para los Rotel?

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

que precioso trabajo...


----------



## mariano22

cejas99 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, por tu comentario, esa "b" de mas es como un copyright,  y claro que la tuve en cuenta


 
ajajaja Muy buena esa idea chee! 

Saludos.

PD: ese pioneer debe tirar de lo lindoo


----------



## 0002

Simplemente sin palabras cejas, me quito el sombrero.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola compañeros del Foro!!!! En esta ocasión les presento la primera parte de mi proyecto "Triamplificación" en el cual llevo ya bastante tiempo, casi un año, ya tengo lista las cajas acústicas y el subwoofer.


Te quedó muy muy lindo todo. Felicitaciones. 



cejas99 dijo:


>


Hace dos años tuve dos Pioneer de esos. Si no me equivoco vienen diseñados para trabajar "_free air_", intuyo que a eso se debe el gran cuadrado de sintonía de la caja:



cejas99 dijo:


>


----------



## osk_rin

cejas.
muy bueno


----------



## rash

madre mía.... en dos palabras: im-presionante

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Con solo verlos me cansé de ver tanto trabajo!!! y una prolijidad terrible !!!


----------



## LAM

Exelente trabajo cejas99  todo muy profesional!, realmente es de admirar 

como isistes para que la madera te quede asi?, es un enchapado?.

saludos.


----------



## cejas99

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios



mnicolau dijo:


> Increibles!!! , qué buen trabajo Mauricio, super prolijo, felicitaciones .
> 
> Conseguiste los TIP35/36 para los Rotel?
> 
> Saludos


Si Mariano, importe 10 pares "Originales" marca ST


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Te quedó muy muy lindo todo. Felicitaciones.
> 
> 
> Hace dos años tuve dos Pioneer de esos. Si no me equivoco vienen diseñados para trabajar "_free air_", intuyo que a eso se debe el gran cuadrado de sintonía de la caja:




Esa parte es donde va La fuente SMPS y el amplificador para este subwoofer


----------



## Juan Jose

Cejas99, exelente trabajo y muy buena elección de tTODO. !!!! 

Este foro está tomando un MUY ALTO NIVEL!!. 

Saludos y a disfrutalos cuando estén listos. 

suerte

Juan José.


----------



## fas0

excelente cejas... excelente. hablando a calzón quitado... ¿cuantos u$ tenés invertido?


----------



## cejas99

Juan Jose dijo:


> Cejas99, exelente trabajo y muy buena elección de tTODO. !!!!
> 
> Este foro está tomando un MUY ALTO NIVEL!!.
> 
> Saludos y a disfrútalos cuando estén listos.
> 
> Suerte
> 
> Juan José.


Muchas gracias Juan José, ya hice unas primeras pruebas, conecté todo así como esta y lo puse a funcionar y el sonido..........E.X.C.E.L.E.N.T.E  el subwoofer con la LT y cortado a 83 Hz da unos bajos muy profundos y limpios, el sonido de todo el conjunto es abismal, nunca había escuchado la música de esta forma, es una claridad y definición total, creo que en algo alcancé el mundo Hi Fi.

Saludos



fas0 dijo:


> excelente cejas... excelente. hablando a calzón quitado... ¿cuantos u$ tenés invertido?



Muchas gracias, pues la verdad, como dicen ustedes muchos mangos (más de 1.000 US)
Me ha tocado ahorrar bastante y abstenerme de muchas cosas, lo que más he gastado es tiempo, pero todo este esfuerzo y sacrificio se ve reflejado en el resultado final, y estoy muy pero muy satisfecho con el resultado, un sonido superior, es más, a veces cierro los ojos y no sé de donde proviene el sonido, oigo cosas que antes no oía, sobre todo en la música clásica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muuuuuuyyyyy bien Mauricio!!!! *Hermoso *trabajo el que has hecho.  



cejas99 dijo:


> ...ya hice unas primeras pruebas, conecté todo así como esta y lo puse a funcionar y el sonido..........E.X.C.E.L.E.N.T.E  el subwoofer con la LT y cortado a 83 Hz da unos bajos muy profundos y limpios, el sonido de todo el conjunto es abismal, nunca había escuchado la música de esta forma, es una claridad y definición total, creo que en algo alcancé el mundo Hi Fi.





cejas99 dijo:


> ...pero todo este esfuerzo y sacrificio se ve reflejado en el resultado final, y estoy muy pero muy satisfecho con el resultado, un sonido superior, es más, a veces cierro los ojos y no sé de donde proviene el sonido, oigo cosas que antes no oía, sobre todo en la música clásica.



Esos son los efectos del filtrado activo Linkwitz-Riley , en particular la distribución espacial del sonido.

Me alegro mucho que lo hayas probado y lo hayas DISFRUTADO! Es una sensación acústica completamente diferente a lo tradicional...como quien diría... para caerse de KU#@&% 


*F.E.L.I.C.I.T.A.C.I.O.N.E.S!!!!!*


----------



## maximoss3500

A tremendo Trabajo!!!!!!!!!!!!! se me iso agua la boca con solo verlo !!!!!
jajajajajaja admirable!!!!!!!!
saludos


----------



## cejas99

ezavalla dijo:


> Muuuuuuyyyyy bien Mauricio!!!! *Hermoso *trabajo el que has hecho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esos son los efectos del filtrado activo Linkwitz-Riley , en particular la distribución espacial del sonido.
> 
> Me alegro mucho que lo hayas probado y lo hayas DISFRUTADO! Es una sensación acústica completamente diferente a lo tradicional...como quien diría... para caerse de KU#@&%
> 
> *F.E.L.I.C.I.T.A.C.I.O.N.E.S!!!!!*


Muchas Gracias Eduardo, tú me ayudaste mucho a sacar todo esto adelante, y estas totalmente en lo cierto, la sensación acústica es totalmente diferente, de otro planeta, se sienten los sonidos más puros, más reales, todo suena más natural, en fin quisiera estar todo el día escuchando música.



maximoss3500 dijo:


> A tremendo Trabajo!!!!!!!!!!!!! se me iso agua la boca con solo verlo !!!!!
> jajajajajaja admirable!!!!!!!!
> saludos


Muchas gracias maximoss3500


----------



## chacarock

IMORESIONANTE!!!! muy profesional


----------



## tatajara

Felicitaciones Mauricio muy lindo trabajo
Espero que lo disfrutes
Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola compañeros del Foro!!!! En esta ocasión les presento la primera parte de mi proyecto "Triamplificación" en el cual llevo ya bastante tiempo, casi un año, ya tengo lista las cajas acústicas y el subwoofer.
> Para las cajas use los siguientes transductores:http://www.aurumcantus.com/aurumcantus-midwoofer/index_midwoofer_ac130_mk2.html tanto para los medios como para los bajos, estos están cortados según el crossover activo de Silicon Chip_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438316/ _y para los agudos usé los siguientes tweeter http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-500, las cajas las calcule con el software Bass box, falta medir la respuesta a ver qué tal se comportan.
> El subwoofer tiene la LT y está cortado a 83 Hz http://sound.whsites.net/project71.htm
> También tengo lista toda la parte electrónica:
> - 6 Amplificadores Rotel (los de Mariano Nicolau) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/#post223110
> - 1 Switching amp de 300 Watts https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/#post108881
> - 2 Fuentes SMPS (Las de Mariano también) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/#post200937
> - 1 Preamplificador Hi Fi http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm
> - 1 Crossover activo_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438316/ _- 1 Una fuente regulada para los previos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/#post394878
> - 1 Selector de entradas estéreo de tres vías https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-46912/#post399637
> - 1 LT o Transformación Linkwitz http://sound.whsites.net/project71.htm
> - 6 Protectores de parlantes con sensores de temperatura para regular la velocidad de los ventiladores
> Solo me falta armar los gabinetes, por el momento tengo casi listos los frontales de dichos gabinetes.
> También tengo que dar mis agradecimientos a: Ezavalla, Mariano Nicolau y a Juanfilas, pues ellos me han apoyado en todas mis dudas con respecto a este proyecto.


 

Antes que nada ¡FELICITACIONES! es excelente el proyecto que hiciste y SE que lo hiciste bien, los transductores son de 1ra, el diseño que le diste también, y la prolijidad de otro mundo, como dicen por ahí... esta creciendo en nivel el foro! ahora a disfrutarlos y escuchar mucha música que para eso fueron concedidos.

Saludos y de nuevo FELICITACIONES


----------



## cejas99

juanfilas dijo:


> Antes que nada ¡FELICITACIONES! es excelente el proyecto que hiciste y SE que lo hiciste bien, los transductores son de 1ra, el diseño que le diste también, y la prolijidad de otro mundo, como dicen por ahí... esta creciendo en nivel el foro! ahora a disfrutarlos y escuchar mucha música que para eso fueron concedidos.
> 
> Saludos y de nuevo FELICITACIONES


Muchas gracias juanfilas, tú me ayudaste bastante en este proyecto, la verdad si son de otro mundo, el sonido es muy real y definido. Me esmere mucho en el diseño y en el acabado, para forrar el MDF usé una chapilla llamada nogal mallado, luego les aplique sellador (dos manos) y por último laca transparente catalizada. Internamente están selladas estanca, son silicona, de la que usan para pegar los vidrios en las ventanas y para aislar fieltro y guata.


----------



## zxeth

muy muy buen trabajo. Te estaba a punto de preguntar si lo pintastes o si lo forrastes a los parlantes pero lo lei arriba . Los proximos bafles que haga los voy a pintar (hay una pintura que parece madera y que es bastante parecida, y otra que parece metal jajajajaj).








 La verdad que me quede asombrado con tu trabajo. Linda plata invertida. Pero no hay nada como un bafle diy (cuando sale bien) jajajajaj


----------



## zeta_bola_1

zxeth dijo:


> muy muy buen trabajo. Te estaba a punto de preguntar si lo pintastes o si lo forrastes a los parlantes pero lo lei arriba . Los proximos bafles que haga los voy a pintar (hay una pintura que parece madera y que es bastante parecida, y otra que parece metal jajajajaj).
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgNpIBzN9gs
> 
> 
> La verdad que me quede asombrado con tu trabajo. Linda plata invertida. Pero no hay nada como un bafle diy (cuando sale bien) jajajajaj



offtopicazo
yo no entiendo, la promocionan como una nueva pintura simil madera. hace años(por lo menos 15) use una pintura que hacia el mismo efecto, y era de una sola aplicacion, no como esa de vernier que es la base y el veteador, encima quedaba muchisimo mejor


salutes


----------



## AntonioAA

El trabajo que se tomo forrando con lamina de madera ... es tremendo!!! yo lo hice con unas cajitas mucho mas chicas y me volvi loco...encima era serejeira ( simil roble ) .. llena de astillas.
La pintura "simil" puede ser buena , pero nunca sera la madera real.
Ni hablar que usó sellador nitro y laca catalizable ... eso es MARAVILLOSO como queda y como dura.


----------



## juanma

cejas, felicitaciones por semejante proyecto!

Ahora a la espera de como van a quedar los gabinetes!

Sobre los tweeters que importaste de parts express, la página dice que tiene un precio de  U$S16. Cuánto te salió el envio? Y los de la empresa Aurum? Los tweeter de cinta me están tentando hace mucho tiempo!!

Saludos!


----------



## cejas99

AntonioAA dijo:


> El trabajo que se tomo forrando con lamina de madera ... es tremendo!!! yo lo hice con unas cajitas mucho mas chicas y me volvi loco...encima era serejeira ( simil roble ) .. llena de astillas.
> La pintura "simil" puede ser buena , pero nunca sera la madera real.
> Ni hablar que usó sellador nitro y laca catalizable ... eso es MARAVILLOSO como queda y como dura.



Antonio, pues la verdad pensé que iba a ser muy difícil, mucho tiempo esperando a que un carpintero conocido me hiciera el favor (claro que pagándole) y siempre me sacaba disculpas, que la semana entrante, que el próximo sábado, en fin, me canse de esperar y tomé la decisión de hacerlo yo mismo, entonces tome un pedazo de MDF y empecé a practicar con lo de la forrada, primero aplicando el cemento de contacto en ambas partes (MDF y luego la chapilla) esperar 10 minutos para que secara y listo ir asentando despacio, empecé un domingo como a las 11:00 AM y termine como a las 7:00 PM, la verdad no me pareció tan duro, solo es paciencia y cuidado, cortar los sobrantes con un cúter bien afilado y luego lijar los bordes para un acabado perfecto, eso fue todo, la verdad pensé que iba a ser muy difícil, pero no, todo lo hice con la ayuda de un sobrino.




juanma dijo:


> cejas, felicitaciones por semejante proyecto!
> 
> Ahora a la espera de como van a quedar los gabinetes!
> 
> Sobre los tweeters que importaste de parts express, la página dice que tiene un precio de  U$S16. Cuánto te salió el envio? Y los de la empresa Aurum? Los tweeter de cinta me están tentando hace mucho tiempo!!
> 
> Saludos!



Todo me lo compró un primo en USA,  en Parts – Express, luego el me envío todo a Colombia, y me salió el envío hasta acá  (Manizales) por US 15


----------



## ialvega

hola mi nombre es Ivan soy y vivo en cartagena, la verdad es que imprecionante, una cosa donde te marcaron o como marcastes las letras y las rajitas esas de el alumnio. simpre he querido saber eso, te agradesco la informacion. desde cartagena de indias colombia cordialmente Ivan V. G.


----------



## cejas99

ialvega dijo:


> hola mi nombre es Ivan soy y vivo en cartagena, la verdad es que imprecionante, una cosa donde te marcaron o como marcastes las letras y las rajitas esas de el alumnio. simpre he querido saber eso, te agradesco la informacion. desde cartagena de indias colombia cordialmente Ivan V. G.



Hola, esas letras y rayitas se hacen con una máquina CNC

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Cejas99 FELICITACIONES POR TU TRABAJO Exelente!!!!!   En verdad da gusto ver un equipo asi terminado.  Que lo disfrutes. un abrazo.


----------



## Agucasta

Cejas99! Me acabo de convertir en tu FAN! Felicitaciones. Excelente sistema clavaste!! 

A disfrutar, y a descansar de tanto trabajo!!!

Suerte!


----------



## 18soundart

Gubirson dijo:


> saludos muy bueno los aportes de todos  aqui les dejo las fotos de una de las cajas que me decidi a diseñar. hey alguien me podria dar el nombre real por q con el plano que me guie no tiene nombre definido y todos me dice que son junnior modelo nuevo pero ni idea   haber si alguien sabe el nombre real. aqui unas fotitos de como va



Hola hermano un saludo desde ZAPOPAN, el nombre de este cajon es 186 horn, te paso el enlace donde aparecen varios planos similares.
un poco tarde la respuesta pero recien estoy viendo los diversos foros de esta web.
yo hise unos similares y tienen buena respuesta en los bajos.
hasta la vista amigo.
p.d. el link - http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=186horn


----------



## Neodymio

Cejas99 te felicito! Creo que es el mejor DIY que vi en mi vida.
Una pregunta, cuánto puede costar hacerlo completo? (no para hacerlo ya que apenas estoy haciendome un ampli basico, solo por curiosidad)
El la caja del sub no vibra por la potencia que tiene?
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola compañeros del Foro!!!! En esta ocasión les presento la primera parte de mi proyecto "Triamplificación" en el cual llevo ya bastante tiempo, casi un año, ya tengo lista las cajas acústicas y el subwoofer.
> Para las cajas use los siguientes transductores:http://www.aurumcantus.com/aurumcantus-midwoofer/index_midwoofer_ac130_mk2.html tanto para los medios como para los bajos, estos están cortados según el crossover activo de Silicon Chip_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438316/ _y para los agudos usé los siguientes tweeter http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-500, las cajas las calcule con el software Bass box, falta medir la respuesta a ver qué tal se comportan.
> El subwoofer tiene la LT y está cortado a 83 Hz http://sound.whsites.net/project71.htm
> También tengo lista toda la parte electrónica:
> - 6 Amplificadores Rotel (los de Mariano Nicolau) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/#post223110
> - 1 Switching amp de 300 Watts https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/#post108881
> - 2 Fuentes SMPS (Las de Mariano también) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/#post200937
> - 1 Preamplificador Hi Fi http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm
> - 1 Crossover activo_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438316/ _- 1 Una fuente regulada para los previos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/#post394878
> - 1 Selector de entradas estéreo de tres vías https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-46912/#post399637
> - 1 LT o Transformación Linkwitz http://sound.whsites.net/project71.htm
> - 6 Protectores de parlantes con sensores de temperatura para regular la velocidad de los ventiladores
> Solo me falta armar los gabinetes, por el momento tengo casi listos los frontales de dichos gabinetes.
> También tengo que dar mis agradecimientos a: Ezavalla, Mariano Nicolau y a Juanfilas, pues ellos me han apoyado en todas mis dudas con respecto a este proyecto.


 
Mis respetos.

Felicitaciones por tan excelente sistema de audio.

Saludos al Foro.


----------



## Tavo

Por favor gente, no citen los comentarios con fotos, porque se repiten en todos lados y tarda más en cargar la página... Citen solo el texto del autor a quien quieran felicitar... 

Va de onda!

Saludos.
PS: No se si lo dije o no, pero por las dudas, Felicitaciones Cejas, muy buen trabajo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Felicidades cejas99, excelente trabajo, mirando un poco a fondo..







Esos disipadores para el Rotel no son algo pequeños?


----------



## mariano22

Yo creí exactamente que Ratmayor... puede que calienten bastante. Necesitarían de un cooler. Pero si trabajan a 8 ohm no tendrian que calentar tanto coo para quemarte.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth

Vas a tener todo en el mismo amplificador?. Si es asi te convendria poner todos en el mismo disipador o en 2 tiras de disipadores con ventilacion forzada. Seria mucho mas prolijo ademas de calentar menos. Lo del tema de las fuentes va a tener que ser un disipador a parte por las dudas te diria yo. Bueno no se, es lo que opino yo . Si esta bien puesto no tendrias que tener corrientes parasitas que te hagan ruido


----------



## cejas99

Ratmayor dijo:


> Felicidades cejas99, excelente trabajo, mirando un poco a fondo..
> 
> Esos disipadores para el Rotel no son algo pequeños?





cejas99 dijo:


> - 6 Protectores de parlantes con sensores  de temperatura para regular la velocidad de los ventiladores



Esos disipadores que están en la foto, solo eran para ajustar el Bias, los 6 amplificadores Rotel van en un solo disipador de 15 cm x 10 cm con ventilación forzada, además los únicos que calentarían serían los Rotel de las frecuencias bajas, los otros (medios y altos) calentarían mucho menos



Neodymio dijo:


> Cejas99 te felicito! Creo que es el mejor DIY que vi en mi vida.
> Una pregunta, cuánto puede costar hacerlo completo? (no para hacerlo ya que apenas estoy haciendome un ampli basico, solo por curiosidad)
> El la caja del sub no vibra por la potencia que tiene?
> Saludos!





cejas99 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pues la verdad, como dicen ustedes muchos mangos (más de 1.000 US)
> Me ha tocado ahorrar bastante y abstenerme de muchas cosas, lo que más he gastado es tiempo, pero todo este esfuerzo y sacrificio se ve reflejado en el resultado final, y estoy muy pero muy satisfecho con el resultado, un sonido superior, es más, a veces cierro los ojos y no sé de donde proviene el sonido, oigo cosas que antes no oía, sobre todo en la música clásica.


----------



## electroconico

Excelente trabajo.
ME gusto mucho el acabado de los parlantes y las pcbs .

Saludos y a disfrutar!!

¿Qué modelo de Subwoofer estas usando?


----------



## Ratmayor

cejas99 dijo:


> Esos disipadores que están en la foto, solo eran para ajustar el Bias, los 6 amplificadores Rotel van en un solo disipador de 15 cm x 10 cm con ventilación forzada, además los únicos que calentarían serían los Rotel de las frecuencias bajas, los otros (medios y altos) calentarían mucho menos


Yo les ajusto el BIAS a los AB sin disipador 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De igual manera, fue un trabajo muy prolijo el que hiciste alli, felicidades...


----------



## cejas99

electroconico dijo:


> Excelente trabajo.
> ME gusto mucho el acabado de los parlantes y las pcbs .
> 
> Saludos y a disfrutar!!
> 
> ¿Qué modelo de Subwoofer estas usando?



http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/archive/TS-W307F/index.html


----------



## Marcegarciasr

maxep dijo:


> mi bazooka reciente de 6,5" y 25cm de largo para mi bici...



Hola como quedo armado el sonido en tu bici??


----------



## renanvinicius

increible trabajo cejas99. algun dia podre hacer algo similar. mientras tanto seguire con mi clase A y mis altavoces hum-chapuza XD


----------



## vcugr

hola amigos pues aqui les dejo las fotos de unos bafles que hice aqui en casa!

eh aqui ya terminado!!  Ver el archivo adjunto 57792


----------



## AntonioAA

Se ven muy buenos! Que parlantes vas a usar?


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos.......

Yo hice y diseñe esto 2 Bafles  de 2 vías. Tienen 2 Subwoofer (me gustan mas los subwoofer que los woofer cuestión personal)de  15" a 1000w y 2 Driver a y sus 2 Croosover de 2 vías.
A por cierto le coloque esas marquillas de PEAVEY para presumir................ je je y la gente cree que son originales

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

amigo muy buenas esas cajas! te felicito! totalmente profecionales.

Muy buenas! Un videito no vendria para nada mal..

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos.......
> 
> Yo hice y diseñe esto 2 Bafles  de 2 vías. Tienen 2 Subwoofer (me gustan mas los subwoofer que los woofer cuestión personal)de  15" a 1000w y 2 Driver a y sus 2 Croosover de 2 vías.
> A por cierto le coloque esas marquillas de PEAVEY para presumir................ je je y la gente cree que son originales
> 
> Saludos!



Muy buenos!
Qué marcas usaste para los sub y driver? El crossover lo diseñaste o los compraste?
Saludos!


----------



## cmontoya

Neodymio dijo:


> Muy buenos!
> Qué marcas usaste para los sub y driver? El crossover lo diseñaste o los compraste?
> Saludos!



Pues el subwoofer es marca KING......esos los vende aquí en colombia y pues por lo que se no se conocen muy bn pero suena bn y los Driver  son Tech normalitos y pues los crossover los tenia guardados debajo de checheres hasta que los utilice en algo por lo que se viene de mexico algo así dice.
Saludos


----------



## cmontoya

Hola Amigos

Voy a mostrar mis primeros  bafles de 3 vías que hice, cada uno de ellos vota 150w, pero hay una diferencia entre los 2 un bafle tiene un woofer y el otro un subwoofer.
Pero gracias al subwoofer y woofer tiene un espectacular sonido ya que capta todas las hondas bajas ala perfección estilo teatro en casa.
Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Se los ve muy prolijos !


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindo y prolijos 
Saludos


----------



## cmontoya

Gracias!!!!
Después de todo el trabajo que lleva a hacer unos bafle es satisfactorio ver los resultado
Saludos.


----------



## 18soundart

Buenas tardes a todos.
varios  a todos los que realisaron sus bafles con esfuersos y dedicacion .
despues de haber leido todo el post me he decidido a publicar algunas fotos de los que he construido fotos de la 01 a la 04 , uno que estoy realizando fotos de la 07 y 08 y otros que estan en proyectos fotos de la 09 a la 10.
fotos.
01 donde se aprecian las columnas de 4 cajones.
02 donde se aprecian parte de mi sistema de luces, estan provicionalmente arriba de los cajones, para estas cuento con sistema de tripies pero por motivos de espacio en mi taller-estudio estan de esata manera pero en los eventos ya es otra la distribucion.
03 donde se aprecia mi sistema de amplificacion con un croos-over de 4 vias en stereo todos de la empresa BUNKER orgullosamente de ZAPOPAN.
04 donde se aprecian 2 cajones de 3 vias para las frecuencias medias-altas.
05 dode se aprecia una de la pocas fotos de la construccion de cajon a 3 vias.
06 donde se aprecia un cajon dentro de otro cajon.
07 y 08 donde se aprecia la construccion de un cajon para bocina de 18.
09 en esta material para desarrollar mi proximo proyecto.
10 y esta es de donde voy a sacar las bocinas de este sistema 2.1 de la marca creative.
11 en esta se encuentra mi rack que es un mix y las tripas de una PC de escritorio y como fondo de escritorio se encuentra mi novia MILLA.
espero que les gusten y hasta la proxima.
 a todos los foreros


----------



## KERLY

compaÑero 18so... esta bakano su sistema de sonido muy bien , una pregunta que tipo de proceso utilizaste para el texturizado de tu cajas... hablamos


----------



## 18soundart

KERLY dijo:


> compaÑero 18so... esta bakano su sistema de sonido muy bien , una pregunta que tipo de proceso utilizaste para el texturizado de tu cajas... hablamos



Buenas noches,  saludos a todos los hermanos  de COLOMBIA .
el metodo que utilize en los bafles de las fotos fue por medio de resinas poliester.
y he utilizado el metodo de la pintura texturizadora que venden en locales de pinturas automotrises esta la aplican muchas veces en las cajas de carga de las camionetas.
la aplicacion la realizo con una pistola de ahire especial que te venden en los mismos lugares.
los 2 metodos tienen sus pros y sus contras.
lamentablemente se me extravio una carpeta donde contenia varias foto de cajones que he fabricado comercialmente.
hasta luego amigo KERLY.


----------



## juanfilas

Como aumentar reducir el WAF a niveles bajísimos:    



Mi mujer casi me deja durmiendo el el sillón después de "poblar" el living, lo bueno es que el mismo esta al frente del equipo de audio:




jaja, no, hablemos en serio, ya están casi terminadas las columnas, falta colocar los drivers mañana, medir pasado, diseñar crossover con toda la info nueva que tengo (que lindo que es esto, siempre se aprende algo nuevo).
Perdón por la calidad de las fotos, se me rompieron las DOS CÁMARAS!!! pero quería compartir esto y la cámara web fue la solución...
Los monitores a los costados del tele son los FE1, supuestamente se podían armar por $1400 pero la cifra subió por inflación y por que el crossover quedo bastante complejo, solo falta lijarlos y pintarlos, suenan... ya se van a enterar en la reunión 
Las columnas ya falta poco, cuando tenga las mediciones las subo, a mas de uno le van a interesar por los drivers que usa (los mejores precio-rendimiento, hablando de gama alta).



Espero que puedan escucharlos algún día, la verdad es que fue y sigue siendo un desarrollo muy largo y se que va a dar excelentes resultados a quien los arme.

Saludos!



Pd: la llama arriba del monitor es mi "trampa de graves"


----------



## 18soundart

Pd: la llama arriba del monitor es mi "trampa de graves"   [/QUOTE]
Buenas noches, no cabe duda que estas utilizando alta tecnologia.
podrias subir los planos para que todos los foreros interesados en esta trampa de graves podamos fabricarnos una propia,, 
de antemano te agradesco el aporte.
desde mexico a los foreros de argentina


----------



## cyverlarva

Tremendas cajas Juan, felicitaciones!!!!!!


----------



## rash

QUe ganas tengo de hacerme unas cajas como las tuyas Juanfilas..... me gustan mucho y tienen que sonar de forma expectacular...
te están quedando muy bien.... ahora a realizar un correcta selección de filtros...
...saludos
rash


----------



## Tavo

Buenísimo lo tuyo Juan, excelentes todos tus trabajos... 

Felicitaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan: Que maestro que sos!!!!!! y que pedazo de laburo te estás mandando   
Veo esas cosas y me quedo así:





​
La PM... me voy a perder la reunión :enfadado:, pero en cuanto pueda te voy a ir a ver para escuchar esas cajas.


----------



## AntonioAA

Que buenas las cajas , Juan !! Comparto las babas de Zavalla.

... y las ganas de encontrarnos alguna vez...

Y veo que tu mujer mas que buena .. es un martir .. que buen WAF , lo parió!


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias por los comentarios, Antonio, ese es un lado del living, del otro tengo la lampara modelo "speaker" jaja, en serio, como no tenia lugar, apoye la lampara arriba de dos monitores jaja, despues mando fotos, lo bueno es que con la lampara parecen de decoración y el WAF es mejor.

Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Un espectaculo juansimplemente increibles!

Tengo una pregunta para los foreros y como son de mis futuros bafles hechos en casa lo hago aca 

como les parece mejor la ubicacion? presente los componentes de la forma en que venian en las cajas originales (el tweeter y el medio uno al lado del otro) y la otra configuracion seria uno encima del otro,alguna opinion?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/36325260.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/48130898.jpg/


----------



## AntonioAA

Por uso y costumbre y algunas consideraciones "espaciales" me gusta mas la segunda , el tweeter encima del medio.
Hay todo un tema que aun no tengo claro sobre el lobulo de dispersion  , hay tambien otras configuraciones que dejan el tweeter al medio pero tampoco es cuestion de ponerlos asi nomas.

*SI* esta muy bien la posicion asimetrica respecto al eje por el tema difracción  ( recomiendan una distribucion con relaciones aureas )


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Y si,como tenia pensado me gusta mas la segunda como a vos,lo que si voy a dejar algo de espacio entre tweeter y medio,no es buena la idea? gracias por tu opinion!


----------



## AntonioAA

SIN un fundamento fuerte , te diria que los pongas juntos, es la ultima tendencia ...fijate esto:
http://www.avisistemas.com.ar/images/tsi300.jpg

...los termina de comprar un amigo .

Otra cosa: tambien es recomendable empotrar los parlantes a ras de la superficie... ya se , es un trabajo tremendo ... pero vale la pena :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post503276


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> SIN un fundamento fuerte , te diria que los pongas juntos, es la ultima tendencia ...fijate esto:
> http://www.avisistemas.com.ar/images/tsi300.jpg


"Deberían" ir lo más juntos posible, sobre todo si el crossover es de medio pelo y no tenés corrección temporal entre los parlantes. Poniéndolos bien juntos *reducís un poco* los efectos nocivos de esas faltas...pero ya tener que cortar el frente del tweeter para acercarlo...hummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## juanfilas

Mira, lo ideal es el tweeter arriba del mid y este arriba del woofer, de lado el lóbulo de radiación es menos trabajable. Yo en las columnas nuevas tengo el tweeter al medio, pero es para experimentar y ver que puedo lograr con el crossover y que imagen obtengo.
Por otro lado, correrlos del eje para mejorar la difracción por borde esta bien, pero te enquilomba mal el diseño del crossover, ya que el lóbulo tiende a ir para "abajo" de entrada y encima vos lo ayudas para que se valla hacia el costado (este planteo me lo hizo Edu como hace un año, como pasa el tiempo!!!!)... De nuevo, en las columnas (y en otros proyectos viejos) yo uso mid y tweeter descentrado, pero variando las pendientes del cruce podes tirar para arriba o abajo el lóbulo, la idea es que quede a 90° del frente del equipo, al quedar "derecho" pero apuntando un poco hacia el lado da muchas posibilidades de ubicación de las cajas variando la columna izq. por la derecha ¿me explico?
¿Cual es la posición ideal? la vedad es que no hay... para cada uso-crossover hay soluciones, yo creo que lo ideal es tweeter centrado al medio (simétrico a los dos lados) ya que la imagen sonora es mejor y mas trabajable por simulación, pero para darme cuenta de esto arme muchos bafles, leí mucho y puede comparar mucho, los diseños que vienen seguramente van a tener todos los transductores centrados (o todos descentrados pero en el mismo eje).
Por todo esto, te recomiendo woofer abajo, mid arriba y tweeter mas arriba pero en el mismo eje, por mas que no quede de lo mas "lindo" 
Saludos y cualquier duda pregunta tranquilo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Por todo esto, te recomiendo woofer abajo, mid arriba y tweeter mas arriba *pero en el mismo eje*, por mas que no quede de lo mas "lindo"


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

No tenia idea de que era taaaan complejo hasta el punto que varia el crossover  yo les quiero poner los cross originales...que opinas entonces? con lo que me decis ahora pienso lo siguiente:woofer abajo centrado,medio descentrado y tweeter tambien al centro,en un bafle pongo el mid hacia un costado y en el otro hacia el otro

Algo asi????

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/40244324.jpg/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si les querés poner los crossover originales, entonces ponelos como venían puestos en las cajas originales y ya...no les des mas vueltas, por que si nó, vas a tener que medir y reajustar las respuestas.
Por supuesto que no hay garantías de que como venían sean lo mejor, pero sin medir, calcular y reajustar... pocas alternativas hay.


----------



## juanfilas

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> No tenia idea de que era taaaan complejo hasta el punto que varia el crossover  yo les quiero poner los cross originales...que opinas entonces? con lo que me decis ahora pienso lo siguiente:woofer abajo centrado,medio descentrado y tweeter tambien al centro,en un bafle pongo el mid hacia un costado y en el otro hacia el otro
> 
> Algo asi????
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/40244324.jpg/


 
Ya te lo dijo Edu, si vas a usar los crossovers originales, deja las pocisiones como venian, por otro lado, ese arreglo tampoco esta bien, tienen que estar los 3 transductores en el mismo eje, de la forma que subiste ahora el bafle, en medios-graves el lobulo se va para un lado y los medios agudos para el otro!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Bueno,entonces lo dejo como eran originales ya que no tengo ganas de dar muchas vueltas,al final las voy a armar como eran antes,caja cerrada,que diferencia habria si le doy algun que otro litro demas?


----------



## juanfilas

Si no medís los TS, de nuevo... usa los litros originales, sino no sabés si lo que estas haciendo esta bien o mal....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> que diferencia habria si le doy algun que otro litro demas?


Mientras que no te vayás de mambo, ninguna diferencia. Las cajas selladas son bastante insensibles a las variaciones de volumen, siempre y cuando este corresponda mas o menos a lo que tiene que ser (tipo +/- 10 o 15%)
Ahora, si son 40 lts y les ponés 15 u 80...bueno, van a haber cambios.


----------



## juanfilas

Wow, contestamos al mismo tiempo jaja, esto es un foro o un chat?

perdon por el off.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ooopppssss! No había visto tu mensaje!
Parece chat, jaja


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Listo muchachos gracias por los datos!!! en cualquier momento se vienen las fotos!


----------



## juanfilas

Mas avanzado el proyecto, peores fotos  





Los drives que casi no se ven son Scan Speak 10F para medios, uno de los mejores mids que existen en el estado actual de la ciencia, con sus 3´´ de diámetro es omnidireccional hasta muy altas frecuencias, sumado a 90db de sensibilidad... sin contar su bajísima distorsión armónica-lineal-intermodulación csd limplio, etc. Una bolude*** de este driver... su imán es tan potente (de neodimio) que no podes acercar dos de estos drivers mas de 10cm es IMPRESIONANTE como se rechazan:
http://youtu.be/P7kZIT6sPkc






Igualmente para que aprecien lo chiquito que es lo tienen que tener en la mano, sin ir mas lejos, la brida tiene 9cm de diámetro...

El woofer es un  SB-Acoustics SB17rnxc35-8, como ya dije, parece un woofer de 300 dolares... su diseño y calidad constructiva es de otro mundo, 90db de sensibilidad, 33hz de fs, parametros t \s sobresalientes, mucho cobre bien puesto, etc. 

El tweeter es un Vifa DX25, de el sale el mejor diseño de tweeter en el estado actual de la ciencia, el Scan Speak 6600, de frente son casi iguales, para la frecuencia en que lo voy a cortar son casi iguales, no vale la pena gastar 10 veces mas en los tweeters (pero en diseños de dos vías es otro mundo) es muy omnidireccional ademas.

Los puntos del crossover están elegidos para que todos los drivers irradien omnidireccionalemente (menos la parte alta en agudos, que es imposible), por supuesto, sin dejar de lado las fs, distorsiones varias, etc. 

Con este arreglo (woofer, tweeter, mid) el lóbulo de radiación se inclina mucho menos (¿adivinan por que   ? ) aunque crea otros problemas, vamos a ver como se solucionan...

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Lo tuyo ya deja de ser acústica Juan... es un trabajo de ingeniería! 

Te juro que nunca imaginé que hacer "bien" unos monitores/baffles podría llegar a ser tan complicado/complejo...

Es toda una ciencia lo tuyo... 

Saludos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Tavo dijo:


> Lo tuyo ya deja de ser acústica Juan... es un trabajo de ingeniería!
> 
> Te juro que nunca imaginé que hacer "bien" unos monitores/baffles podría llegar a ser tan complicado/complejo...
> 
> Es toda una ciencia lo tuyo...
> 
> Saludos.





Coooooincido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Lo tuyo ya deja de ser acústica Juan... es un trabajo de ingeniería!


Y como se te ocurre a vos que se hacen los *diseños serios*? Claro que es un trabajo de ingeniería!!!!!



Tavo dijo:


> Te juro que nunca imaginé que hacer "bien" unos monitores/baffles podría llegar a ser tan complicado/complejo...


Ves? otra vez lo mismo que pasa en casi todos los foros de audio: arman amplificadores que son un descaj@#$%%& de tecnología....pero a la hora de elegir/diseñar/armar baffles QUE SON LOS QUE GENERAN EL SONIDO QUE LLEGA A SUS OREJAS se recurre al parlante mas ped#@@$&& posible y al uso del "cajón de manzanas".... ergo, el sistema SUENA PAL POMO y empiezan los delirios ...que hace falta mas potencia...que el BTL no es bueno...que los MOSFET "suenan mejor" que los BJT....y todas las bolu@%&&# que dicen todo el tiempo.

Es lo mismo que una chica que se haga las gomas y ande todo el día vestida con una polera y un tapado....para queeeee??????


----------



## Ratmayor

Tavo dijo:


> Lo tuyo ya deja de ser acústica Juan... es un trabajo de ingeniería!
> 
> Te juro que nunca imaginé que hacer "bien" unos monitores/baffles podría llegar a ser tan complicado/complejo...
> 
> Es toda una ciencia lo tuyo...
> 
> Saludos.


De hecho la rama especializada en ese ramo se llama Ingenería Acústica


ezavalla dijo:


> <Reverendo regaño>


Estoy muy de acuerdo, aunque aun no capto los calculos para las cajas y las hago por obra y gracia del espiritu santo, y usando uno que otro hechizo, cuando necesito calidad le pido ayuda a un profesional... 

En otro aspecto, creo que en la cadena de audio, todos los elementos son importantes, de nada me sirve tener unos parlantes B&W si el amplificador es un TDA2003 y la fuente de audio es un reproductor de MP3 chino que solo reproduce archivos a 96Kbps


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Y como se te ocurre a vos que se hacen los *diseños serios*? Claro que es un trabajo de ingeniería!!!!!


Vos lo dijiste: *Diseños serios.*



ezavalla dijo:


> Ves? otra vez lo mismo que pasa en casi todos los foros de audio: arman amplificadores que son un descaj@#$%%& de tecnología....pero a la hora de elegir/diseñar/armar baffles QUE SON LOS QUE GENERAN EL SONIDO QUE LLEGA A SUS OREJAS se recurre al parlante mas ped#@@$&& posible y al uso del "cajón de manzanas".... ergo, el sistema SUENA PAL POMO y empiezan los delirios ...que hace falta mas potencia...que el BTL no es bueno...que los MOSFET "suenan mejor" que los BJT....y todas las bolu@%&&# que dicen todo el tiempo.


Totalmente de acuerdo. 



ezavalla dijo:


> Es lo mismo que una chica que se haga las gomas y ande todo el día vestida con una polera y un tapado....para queeeee??????


Para que la vea/toque/babee solo el novio y no le anden echando los galgos por ahí...


----------



## 0002

juanfilas dijo:


> Mas avanzado el proyecto



Una bella imagen de que en la vida, el ser humano siempre quiere más . Simplemente impresionante... 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

seguimos avanzando...

Adelanto algo, el resto para la semana que viene (estuve muchas horas midiendo, estoy muerto, mañana me voy de viaje y no prepare nada jajajaja) se van a tener que aguantar   

Respuesta del woofer SB (sin filtrar) campo cercano.


Respuesta del mid SS 10F (sin filtrar) campo cercano. Ahora entiendo por que hay gente que lo usa sin tweeter 



Con todas las otras mediciones hago un post nuevo...

Y de yapa para que Ezavalla y Cyberlarva apuren sus proyectos, armónica y respuesta en frecuencia del DX25, ya no es campo cercano por que sino la distorsión es una mentira, es a 10cm del driver, donde se mide armónica:



Saludos!

Pd: no le den bola a la escala en db que no esta calibrada, la medida se tomo a 2.83V aprox. ya con ese voltaje el spl es muy alto, la sensibilidad es muy buena.


----------



## AntonioAA

lo parió ! que curvitas , asi da gusto medir !!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias, Aqui tempranito en linea. Si el parlante fuese mina diriamos que es 90-60-90 (o sea un minon de aquellos) BUE una comparacion de medio dormido.  Ahora fuera de joda, con esta curva ese parlantito es un espectaculo (casi una especie de full range).  Bueno en la reunion podremos aprender los que no estamos en la cancha sobre marcas y calidades de mercaderia.  Espero la confirmacion de la fecha... un abrazo y Juan Felicitaciones por tus aportes.


----------



## juanfilas

yo diria que es 90-90-90 re chata! jajaja (como ven, es imposible comparar curvas de mujeres con curvas de respuesta en frecuencia, se contradicen mal, pero no nos vayamos de tema...)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me gusta la curva del DX25!!!! Tiene la menor distorsión en 3kHz...que es donde tengo que cortarlo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Aclaro que me gustan mas las curvas de las féminas , pero en este caso lo que es bueno para unos no lo es para lo otro....


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

La verdad una cosa de locos ese parlantecuanto pagaste cada uno de esos???


----------



## juanfilas

No te puedo contestar por aca por que va contra las politicas del foro y yo posteo aca por el simple hecho de hacer ciencia y compartir, no para vender


----------



## tatajara

Excelente Juan ojala pudiera llegar a armar algo así y con tanta prolijidad jejej aunque algún día lo voy a hacer jaja
Saludos


----------



## negromotoquero

me gustan mucho u perdon holaaaaa estoy por hacer unas torres de 3 vias ,veo que los graves los icistes 
sellados o tenes un tubo de sintonia atras .
yo los boy a hacer bass reflex me resulta mejor sonido pero para calcular los litros aun no e podido conseguir las medidas de frecuencia que soportan mis parlantes y de cuantos w son los las cajas originales se me mojaron tengo los parlantes nomas que macana
si alguien tiene datos porfa el equipo de sonido es un sony mod.lbt-xb44 nos vemos


----------



## aleloco

foto de mis cajitas  no son lindas pero suenan bien


----------



## Helminto G.

pues para no ser lindas me agradan mucho


----------



## negromotoquero

aleloco dijo:


> foto de mis cajitas  no son lindas pero suenan bien



parece que te gustan los graves si queres que rindan mas haun alarga los tubos de sintonia 50 milimetros antes de tocar el fondo probalo te va a gustar


----------



## AntonioAA

estan bonitas... y si te gustan , mejor!
El equipo que se ve a atras parece lindo .


----------



## Helminto G.

ten cuidado con la ventilacion de ese x box nomas...


----------



## aleloco

AntonioAA dijo:


> estan bonitas... y si te gustan , mejor!
> El equipo que se ve a atras parece lindo .



el equipo es un viejo Sony LBT D259CD
es de antes que sony comiense a meterle miles de leds de todos colores a sus equipos
jeje es ultra simple pero suena hermoso
nada de equalizador digital ni ultra bass ni nada de esas porquerias (bah para mi)
EQ de 5 bandas y control de volumen nomas es todo lo que necesito
ademas se le puede apagar el EQ  no entiendo porque los nuevos no tienen esa funcion  con los nuevos el sonido nunca es natural


----------



## Helminto G.

tengo ese mismo equipo con todo y la charola de cd y deck esta "lindo" pero solo ocupo el cd...


----------



## aldemarar

bueno yo nunca e subido fotos de mi fabricacion de cabina, hay ban para ver como me va son estilo line array a lo barranquillero  jejeje


----------



## KERLY

quemas compaÑero aldemarar  sin palabras quedaron padrisimas hechas en tablex... estan bacanas tus cv triple o tablex, te cuento que las primeras clon que elabore las hice en table y te cuento que ya terminadas con los parlntes pesan  pero pesan un promedio de 76kg como la ves igual se dejan dominar pero estoy pensando reemplantear el proximo par en hacerlas en triple EN ESA me daria un promedio de 56kg 20 kg meno que me recomiendas hablamos y nuevamente quedaron bacanas tu cabinas


----------



## juanma

Excelente trabajo juanfilas ! !

Que me podes comentar de las cajas exponenciales? En que caso valen la pena y demas.
Al estilo:












Otra inquietud mas, hay unos tipos de parlantes que tienen en el cono como un "corcho" de madera (no se me viene ahora otra palabra, y no encuentro la imagen). Es por algo en particular eso?

Saludos!​


----------



## juanfilas

Con solo verlos no te puedo decir nada, tengo que medirlos y escucharlos  Pero parecen bastaaaaaaaante pitufos.
Definitivamente no entendi lo del corcho, intenta subir una imagen si encontras o explicarte mejor.

saludos


----------



## juanma

Aca encotre una.
Viste algo parecido antes?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanma dijo:


> Aca encotre una.
> Viste algo parecido antes?
> 
> Saludos!



     Una perilla de cajón?????????
Juanma....no leas esos sitios  
Esa gente fuma cosas raras....


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

jajaja,nunca vi algo ni siquiera parecido :S


----------



## Ratmayor

Que se supone que es esa cosa que tiene el... Woofer? es el boton de "Self Destroy"?


----------



## Helminto G.

es para que te sujetes cuando suene, no querras salir volando...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Bueno aca un par de fotos de el progreso de el rearmado de mis cajas grundig del año 80-81,gracias a la gente del foro que me ayudo con unas sugerencias,AntonioAA,ezavalla y juanfilas,al final las hice parecidas a lo que eran originalmente,solo que ahora les pase una fresa en los angulos del frente,no trabaje tanto el tema de difraccion por borde,si quedaron empotrados los TW y MID pero a los bordes solo les pase una fresa,no me quise meter aun en semajante tema,las queria terminar rapido y asi fue como el sabado a la noche mi viejo compro la fresadora y un par de pruebas piloto (nunca habia visto una en mi vida personalmente) le agarre un poco la mano y manos a la obra!


pd.Para el que no sabe estas cajas las traje de Italia (solo los componentes) ya que pesaban mucho las cajas y opte por traer solo eso y armar cajas nuevas aca en Argentina,en mi perfil se ven como eran las cajas anteriormente.


----------



## zxeth

naaa ustedes no entienden papa. Adentro del parlante el tipo guarda las medias y los calsoncillos jajajajaj


----------



## juanma

Crei que eran comunes!

Las saque de http://www.royaldevice.com/custom3.htm , pero creo haberlas visto en otros sitios también. Naturalmente, jamás le pegaría eso a un parlante, a menos que tenga una muy buena fundamentacion!


----------



## Ratmayor

@|DIMEBAG|: Excelente trabajo, felicidades...!

@Juanma: Esos de royaldevice no fueron los que contruyeron el mega subwoofer en el sotano?


----------



## Tavo

Ratmayor dijo:


> @|DIMEBAG|: Excelente trabajo, felicidades...!


Lo mismo digo, te quedó excelente eso!! 

Me gustan *mucho* los bordes biselados de todas las cajas, y el laburo para empotrar los transductores... Felicitaciones che, que buen laburo te mandaste! 

Saludos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Tavo dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, te quedó excelente eso!!
> 
> Me gustan *mucho* los bordes biselados de todas las cajas, y el laburo para empotrar los transductores... Felicitaciones che, que buen laburo te mandaste!
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Tavo y Don Rat! me alegra que les guste,a mi tambien me gusto mucho como quedan los bordes asi,hice un prueba en otra madera y me enamorey lo de empotrar lo aprendi el domingo a la mañana,la maquina me llego el sabado a la noche,hice casi todo ayer y hoy termine hace unas horas.
Ahora queda la terminacion que no tengo idea de que hacerles todabia


----------



## AntonioAA

IDIMEBAGI:
Muy bonito lo tuyo ... espero le notes mejoria y los disfrutes!


----------



## juanfilas

IDIMEBAGI: te quedaron excelentes, espero escucharlas cuando nos  reunamos (y si querés mejorarlas un poco un día podes pasar por casa  y....) 

Juanma: ese coso de madera se supone que un "fase plug" el mismo (cuando  es bien implementado) es para reducir las resonancias que se causan en  esa zona del parlante, ademas como la bobina queda "al aire para  adelante" osea, el copo no la tapa, reducís la compresión y la  temperatura de la misma, aunque corres el riesgo de que se meta por ahi  alguna particula, que es muy improbable.
Los monitores que diseñe pa´el foro (ya viene el post) usa un parlante con phase plug:



y aca ejemplos de woofers excelentemente diseñados con el mismo:






Ahora, que un tipo lo vea, le guste, y lo copie en madera.... muuuyyy  pitufo!!! hay muchos ingenieros calculando hasta la punta del mismo en  cualquier desarrollo "decente"

pd: El tweeter XT25 de vifa y algunos Scan Speak usan este principio también.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Helminto G. dijo:


> es para que te sujetes cuando suene, no querras salir volando...


Jaja, muy bueno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






juanfilas dijo:


> ese coso de madera se supone que un "fase plug" el mismo (cuando  es bien implementado) es para reducir las resonancias que se causan en  esa zona del parlante...


Y, ¿estos también se puede decir que son lo mismo?:


----------



## cyverlarva

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Bueno aca un par de fotos de el progreso de el rearmado de mis cajas grundig del año 80-81,gracias a la gente del foro que me ayudo con unas sugerencias,AntonioAA,ezavalla y juanfilas,al final las hice parecidas a lo que eran originalmente,solo que ahora les pase una fresa en los angulos del frente,no trabaje tanto el tema de difraccion por borde,si quedaron empotrados los TW y MID pero a los bordes solo les pase una fresa,no me quise meter aun en semajante tema,las queria terminar rapido y asi fue como el sabado a la noche mi viejo compro la fresadora y un par de pruebas piloto (nunca habia visto una en mi vida personalmente) le agarre un poco la mano y manos a la obra!




Excelente trabajo IdimebagI, muy pero muy prolijo, muchas veces los diseños mas bonitos son los mas despojados y sencillos. Felicitaciones.


----------



## juanfilas

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Jaja, muy bueno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y, ¿estos también se puede decir que son lo mismo?:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60601



No Yoangel, eso es para mejorar la respuesta en agudos, los graves salen por el cono de toda la vida, y los agudos por ese conito exponencial.

Saludos


----------



## matijuarez

Juan filas me podes explicar como sucede eso?o si no,porque sucede?las dos partes vibran a igual frecuencia,como es posible que hagan distintas frecuencias?saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

cyverlarva dijo:


> Excelente trabajo IdimebagI, muy pero muy prolijo, muchas veces los diseños mas bonitos son los mas despojados y sencillos. Felicitaciones.



Gracias cyverlarva! la verdad estoy re contento con todo esto,desde el laburo que me llevo hasta como van quedando,ahora me queda darle la terminacion,escucho sugerencias!


----------



## juanfilas

matijuarez dijo:


> Juan filas me podes explicar como sucede eso?o si no,porque sucede?las dos partes vibran a igual frecuencia,como es posible que hagan distintas frecuencias?saludos


 
Los dos vibrarían igual si fuese súper rígido, pero acordate que es cartón y el mismo flexa, entonces en altas frecuencias pasa de todo menos un movimiento uniforme de todo el cono, por este motivo, el conito que esta agarrado directamente a la bobina puede vibrar y emitir sonido a altas frecuencias y el grande y pesado por su propia inercia y flexibilidad tiene una caída en respuesta apartir de una frecuencia en particular, si el parlante esta bien diseñado, apartir de esa frecuencia empieza a ser efectivo el conito.
Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes IDIMEBAGI, Muy lindo y prolijo el trabajo que efectuaste, te cnsulto respecto a la fresadora, que tipo es (es tipo dremel con la base para fresar) o es otra cosa distinta, porque realmente esos bordes quedan exelentes, bueno espero tu respuesta y si podes subi alguna fota del aparatito asi veo cual va a ser la proxima herramineta de mi taller. un abrazo.


----------



## djmauman

Pablo16 dijo:


> No son mis cajas, son de un amigo igual de aficionado que yo. Del sonido te puedo hablar unicamente de los graves (2 pares de abajo), 18 pulgadas, las bocinas no son de ninguna marca reconocida, creo que son chinas. Se  supone que cada una es de aprox 400 watts rms.
> 
> La potencia es una MX8000, bastante conocida por acá, de 600w rms por canal hay una foto en este mismo tema), se conecta 1 par de bafles por canal y suena bastante bien para la calidad de esa bocinas y lo que mas me gusta es que se ven bien y originales!
> 
> El diseño de los soportes se nos ocurrio despues de estar jugando con la sierra y quedaron muy 'modernos' estan pintados con compresor y unas 4 manos.
> 
> Hace 2 dias que empece a dibujar algo para armarme los medios que necesito para lo de las fiestas y porque no unas bocinitas en mi cuarto, si los diseños salen bien se los enseño! ja ja ja
> 
> 
> CaRlro: Estas las uso para musica en fiestas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> son como las que aparecen en la base de la otra foto y suenan bastante bien, las conecto a 600w RMS cada una, obviamente no al 100%, teniendo el amplificador al 50% ya suenan mucho, sobretodo en lugares cerrados o semi abiertos. Si buscas un buen rendimiento sin complicarte mucho la construcción usalas. El sabado tuve una fiesta en un jardin sin techo y se pierde el sonido, para resolver ese problema voy a tener que armar algo como las X1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todos esos planos los encuentras en el tema dedicado a eso.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 Que mas Pablo16 yo se que ya este tema es viejito pero quiero armar un par de bafles asi como los q vos publicastes em la foto... pero no tengo nada de infirmacion al respecto de esas cabinas tenes algun dato al respecto de este tipo de cajas???


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio:
La fresadora que el tiene es parecida a la mia ... nada de Dremmel! Es de verdad. Se llaman "router" . Yo tengo la Black & Decker , esa parece Makita o Bosch.. 
Cuestan alrededor de $500 mas fresas ( router bits ) , que andan en los $50 c/u .
Aca hablamos del tema oportunamente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post514466

Es un lujo trabajar con esa porqueria!! da vicio. Al mdf lo hace de manteca!


----------



## djmauman

Los chiquitines de la casa!!!  jejejeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jaaaa!!!! Me compré una SKILL!!!!! $500 con 6 fresas  ... oferta de Easy . Y viene con todos los "pitotos" para fresar en redondo ...pero claro, no viene la fresa para el borde :enfadado:


----------



## sergio rossi

Ok. gracias Antonio, voy a empezar a indagar el los super a ver que encuentro , porque en verdad quedan exelentes las terminaciones. un abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Bien Zavalla! que la disfrute... Acá no hay Easy , lo pario.
La SILL tambien esta muy buena ... la unica que se va a las nubes es la Dewalt .


----------



## zxeth

djmauman dijo:


> Que mas Pablo16 yo se que ya este tema es viejito pero quiero armar un par de bafles asi como los q vos publicastes em la foto... pero no tengo nada de infirmacion al respecto de esas cabinas tenes algun dato al respecto de este tipo de cajas???




Aca estan los planos y los diagramas


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas tardes IDIMEBAGI, Muy lindo y prolijo el trabajo que efectuaste, te cnsulto respecto a la fresadora, que tipo es (es tipo dremel con la base para fresar) o es otra cosa distinta, porque realmente esos bordes quedan exelentes, bueno espero tu respuesta y si podes subi alguna fota del aparatito asi veo cual va a ser la proxima herramineta de mi taller. un abrazo.



Me alegra que te guste! yo tambien quede contento con esos bordes la fresadora es esta de las fotos y la fresa para los bordes la que teno ahi en mano yo compre una "Versa" que se yo,la pague en un ferretero conocido casi $300 con fresas y todo,supongamos que a otro le saldra algo mas que a mi,es muy economica y creanme,durante el uso la senti muy segura,hice 4 bafles en 2 dias dandole sin parar y ni calienta,es un caño! encima tiene 2 años de garatia!!!

pd.Sigo a la espera de alguna sugerencia sobre que terminacion darles!


----------



## matijuarez

> Los dos vibrarían igual si fuese súper rígido, pero acordate que es cartón y el mismo flexa, entonces en altas frecuencias pasa de todo menos un movimiento uniforme de todo el cono, por este motivo, el conito que esta agarrado directamente a la bobina puede vibrar y emitir sonido a altas frecuencias y el grande y pesado por su propia inercia y flexibilidad tiene una caída en respuesta apartir de una frecuencia en particular, si el parlante esta bien diseñado, apartir de esa frecuencia empieza a ser efectivo el conito.
> Saludos!


Muchas gracias,lo entendi muy bien..el tema es que los que vi que tren ese conito tienen pinta muy de chinos,estaran bien calculados?saludos


----------



## juanfilas

matijuarez dijo:


> Muchas gracias,lo entendi muy bien..el tema es que los que vi que tren ese conito tienen pinta muy de chinos,estaran bien calculados?saludos




eso es imposible de saber hasta que no los midas... pero, si es muy barato desconfia, ¿que marca es?


----------



## matijuarez

vi muchos,la marca le pueden poner cualquier calcomania de cualquier marca cuando en verdad son todos fabricados en el mismo taller asiatico,este decia soundwel,otro decia bicho papao(simulando ser como los muy conocidos de car audio),decia 8 ohm en la calco pero cuando medias con tester marcaba 16


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias IDIMEBAGI por tu respuesta, ya estoy en campaña para ver que compro. en verdad hay una gran variedad de marcas y precios. Un abrazo.


----------



## Ramon Sosa

Hola, recién me prendo en este tema y les pregunto a los que han experimentado con diferentes cajas: ¿conocen un viejo y famoso baffle llamado "gabinete Karlson"?
Es algo mas que nada para audio doméstico, pero tiene una pinta muy buena y diría "fina". Siempre he estado por armarme uno pero el tiempo nunca alcanza, tengo los planos y medidas y según afirman tiene muy buenas respuestas. A lo mejor algún "veterano" los conoce y puede aportar datos comprobados. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ramon Sosa dijo:


> Hola, recién me prendo en este tema y les pregunto a los que han experimentado con diferentes cajas: ¿conocen un viejo y famoso baffle llamado "gabinete Karlson"?


Por favor, usa el buscador por que hay mucha informacion y diseños de ese tipo de baffles.


----------



## Ramon Sosa

Si, disculpen por la torpeza. Comencé a ver en las respuestas de hace mucho tiempo y veo que no era nuevo el famoso Karlson. Hay para leer un rato. Saludos.


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Hola!! IDIMEBAGI excelente trabajo!!!, realmente con esos parlantes vale la pena invertir tiempo y dinero.
Con respecto a la terminación depende de lo que quieras hacer, creo que hay dos opciones muy definidas, una es enchapar y laquear la madera, se puede dejar de color natural o bien darle algún tipo de entonador, o color, en mi caso enchapé y le di terminación negro, queda muy lindo, lo trabajo con sellador nitrocelulosico+anilina negra para alcohol (diluida con thinner), cuando uno mezcla las dos parte, tiene que quedar muyy diluido y en lo posible, aplicarlo con pistola, queda perfectamante marcada la veta de la madera.
La otra opción es negro u otro color, con terminación común o piano.
Hay que lijar muy bien el fibrofacil, si hace falta masillar algún poro, sellar la madera, en el caso de negro común, se puede pintar con poliuretano, en el caso del piano, despues del sellador, se le aplica "tinta" negra, así lo llaman los chapistas, y luego, muchas capas de poliuretano transparente, mientras más capas, más profundidad se logra.
Esta demás decir, de que puedo ser más detallista en el tipo de terminación que le quieras dar, la cuestión tambien está en que desconozco con que herramientas contás para hacer el trabajo.
Saludos.



lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Gracias cyverlarva! la verdad estoy re contento con todo esto,desde el laburo que me llevo hasta como van quedando,ahora me queda darle la terminacion,escucho sugerencias!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> Hola!! IDIMEBAGI excelente trabajo!!!, realmente con esos parlantes vale la pena invertir tiempo y dinero.
> Con respecto a la terminación depende de lo que quieras hacer, creo que hay dos opciones muy definidas, una es enchapar y laquear la madera, se puede dejar de color natural o bien darle algún tipo de entonador, o color, en mi caso enchapé y le di terminación negro, queda muy lindo, lo trabajo con sellador nitrocelulosico+anilina negra para alcohol (diluida con thinner), cuando uno mezcla las dos parte, tiene que quedar muyy diluido y en lo posible, aplicarlo con pistola, queda perfectamante marcada la veta de la madera.
> La otra opción es negro u otro color, con terminación común o piano.
> Hay que lijar muy bien el fibrofacil, si hace falta masillar algún poro, sellar la madera, en el caso de negro común, se puede pintar con poliuretano, en el caso del piano, despues del sellador, se le aplica "tinta" negra, así lo llaman los chapistas, y luego, muchas capas de poliuretano transparente, mientras más capas, más profundidad se logra.
> Esta demás decir, de que puedo ser más detallista en el tipo de terminación que le quieras dar, la cuestión tambien está en que desconozco con que herramientas contás para hacer el trabajo.
> Saludos.




Como es eso del enchapado? creo que me gustaria eso de delarlo que se vean las vetas de la madera,por otro lado eso de negro piano esta muy interesante tambien,solo que no tengo compresor como para pintar...


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Consiste en forrar con una lámina de madera natural el fibrofacil, se puede pegar con cemento de contacto o con cola vinílica, recomiendo el cemento de contacto.
 Primero lo pegás en un lateral, teniendo la precaución de que al pegarlo no quede un globo de aire, y que la lámina sobresalga al menos 5mm del largo a forrar, para luego, cortar los sobrantes con un elemento muy filoso, realizar esta operación en todos los laterales y el frente, lijar con cuidado los filos, ya que la chapa de madera es muy fina y fragil, creo que se te puede complicar en los bordes en los que pasaste el router, hay que ver si la chapa no se quiebra al tratar de copiar el radio de la curvatura.
A la chapa de madera la podes comprar en alguna carpinteria grande, viene de diferentes tipos de madera (te recomiendo alguna madera no muy "dura" por los bordes redondeados), luego hay que dar terminación de pintura, con sellador nitro, podrias trabajarlo con un buen pincel, y muy diluido, lija con lija 360 entre mano y mano, queda con una terminación satinada.
A la terminación piano sin pistola olvidate, podés probar, de preparar la superficie del fibrofacil, con mucha lija, sellador, y si hace falta masilla, hasta eliminar todo detalle, y probar con unos aerosoles importados, creo que no puedo dar marcas, secan muy rápido y evitan la deposición de suciedad, no queda terminación piano, pero va a quedar bien.
Cualquier cosa consulta.   



lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Como es eso del enchapado? creo que me gustaria eso de delarlo que se vean las vetas de la madera,por otro lado eso de negro piano esta muy interesante tambien,solo que no tengo compresor como para pintar...


----------



## Helminto G.

por el borde redondado no creo que le quede esteticamente el enchapado, el terminado de piano vaya que se veia realmente bien y creo que valdria la pena conseguir el equipo (haste amigo de alguien que lo tenga), tambien con lija paciencia y aerosoles se puede conseguir algo deente


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Yo pense lo mismo,el enchapado con esos bordes redondeados se me hace medio imposible,las voy a tener que pintar nomas,a las mas chicas de negro andarian bien seguro,las grandes con el TW y MID negros me parece que no va a quedar bien todo asi de negro no?


----------



## juanfilas

¿Qué opinan de esto?:





Solo que mas ancho y en la dos paredes laterales


----------



## djmauman

Divagando en los foros y encontree.....! este material con respecto a la cabina X1 espero y les sirva a muchos!!!

Wow.... esta genial!!!

Excelente esas imagenes!! mi pregunta es eso para que funciona???


----------



## pool27

idimebagi estan muy bonitas las cajas, creo que enchapadas en  madera quedarian barbaras ,pero si no se puede viene una pintura que  queda como si fuese madera veteada,averigua en una casa pinturas.-


----------



## cmontoya

djmauman

Geniales tus plamos de 18" los voy a tener en cuenta para el futuro..... pero veo un problema en el tapizado (con moqueta)  es una delicia para un gatito je je je je 

Lo digo por que yo tengo una cabian tapizada con moqueta  y el gatito ya lo tiene llena de motas  lastima la moqueta  y no se que hacer para prevenir eso!


----------



## cyverlarva

La terminacion piano la podes hacer tranquilamente a rodillo, pero obviamente te va a costar mucho mas.
Empezas pintando con rodillo del color base , es decir si queres negro piano, das un par de manos de negro, en forma pareja, pero sin mucha ceremonia, sin chorreadas, SIN LIJAR ( porque por mas fina que sea la lija vas a sacar la capa de pintura negra con una facilidad pasmosa), arrancas con el barniz, le das 4 o 5 manos, con cuidado evitando chorreadas, dejas secar muy bien y esto es minimo una semana, para que seque y no quede gomoso bajo la superficie .

Ahora se viene lo bueno lija muy fina, y empezas a lijar con cuidado de no pasarse, automaticamente vas a notar que aparecen puntitos tipo piel de naranja, seguis lijando hasta que la superficie quede bien lisa, son grumitos, ni pocitos. Va a quedar horrible, todo rayado pero la superficie perfectamente lisa. Siempre cuidando de lijar sobre el barniz, que no se lleve el negro que esta pintado debajo. Ahora con lija al agua y agua se comienza a realizar un lijado mucho mas fino, tratando de sacar las rayaduras mas gruesas, es aconsejable utilizar cada ves lijas mas finas.
Cuando llegas a este punto, con bonete y pasta fina realizas el pulido del barniz, y al final polish. La terminacion es piano, quedas destruido, y en este punto te planteas si no era mas facil juntar 400 mangos y llevarlo al taller de chapa y pintura de la vuelta de tu casa. 
Pero en esto nadie te puede sacar la EXPERIENCIA de haber logrado la terminacion negro piano, en el patio de tu casa, y la alegria es inmensa.

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos


----------



## djmauman

CMONTOYA uuu parce eso si es verdad....!! aqui tengo el mismo problema com mi hijuemichica gato!!! pero podes pintar las cajas con alguna resina de poliester!!! entre los foros aparece buena informacion al respecto, Me gustaria ver que alguien armara las cajas X1 y las probara y subiera videos para ver q tal rinden esas cabinas!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Yo para la terminación negro piano, uso pintura negro mate, luego de lijar perfectamente las paredes, les doy la primera mano, luego lija del 150 hasta que se vuelva a ver la madera, (tapa micro poros y eliminas las birutitas que desprende el mdf, después una segunda mano y lo mismo, lijas hasta que se vea un poco la madera, luego de varias manos lijando un poco entre medio, va a quedar una capa algo gruesa de pintura, esta la lijamos con lija del 400, no se preocupen si se ve un poco rayado, cuando le pasen la primera mano de laca desaparece toda imperfección (la laca se mete en los rayones) una mano de laca, y lija muy fina con agua, apenas, para eliminar un poco las montañitas de laca y burbujas, luego, mano de laca (ha me olvide, la laca hay que diluirla al 50%, bien liquida), después, una mano, lija del 400 con agua, otra, lija, otra, lija, otra, etc. hasta unas 7 capas (para lijar hay que esperar por lo menos 3 días, así que es un proceso muy lento). Ahora viene la parte dificil, una vez que se note que tenemos una buena capa de laca (con 7 manos es mas que suficiente) empezamos a lijar con agua con  lija del 600, luego del 1000 y por ultimo del 2000 (esta es tan fina que parece que no saca nada, pero deja la laca plana completamente) cuando secamos el agua, como dice maxi, se ve horrible, todo "mate" y medio rayado, empezamos con pasta de pulir fina y muuccchaa paciencia, de a poco va ganando brillo y al final... bueno no les digo, les muestro algunas fotos:

Ver el archivo adjunto 47177

Ver el archivo adjunto 47173


Ver el archivo adjunto 47175

Ver el archivo adjunto 47172

A estas muestras solo les pase lija del 1000 y solo 4 manos de laca barata, de frente es un espejo, de costado es un negro muy profundo.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Entonces le das 7 manos de laca y entre mano y mano esperas 3 dias?????


----------



## juanfilas

Exacto, y en las ultimas 3 mejor 4 días o mas, ya que las de abajo no están secas 100%, la laca al tacto seca en 12hs, pero para poder lijarla puede tardar mucho mas, dependiendo la marca, yo he comprado algunas que en 24hs estaban muy secas y otras que en seis días todavia estaba masomenos... te conviene hacer pruebas en maderitas por las dudas.

Saludos


----------



## nicolas

se podria usar pienso yo barniz para motores el barniz dielectrico... tiene un secado mas rapido y es un barniz bastante duro...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

La verdad no me cierra eso de hacer tanto trabajo en tantos dias  no se que hacer...con que le pasas la laca? a pistola?


----------



## zxeth

juanfilas dijo:


> Yo para la terminación negro piano, uso pintura negro mate, luego de lijar perfectamente las paredes, les doy la primera mano, luego lija del 150 hasta que se vuelva a ver la madera, (tapa micro poros y eliminas las birutitas que desprende el mdf, después una segunda mano y lo mismo, lijas hasta que se vea un poco la madera, luego de varias manos lijando un poco entre medio, va a quedar una capa algo gruesa de pintura, esta la lijamos con lija del 400, no se preocupen si se ve un poco rayado, cuando le pasen la primera mano de laca desaparece toda imperfección (la laca se mete en los rayones) una mano de laca, y lija muy fina con agua, apenas, para eliminar un poco las montañitas de laca y burbujas, luego, mano de laca (ha me olvide, la laca hay que diluirla al 50%, bien liquida), después, una mano, lija del 400 con agua, otra, lija, otra, lija, otra, etc. hasta unas 7 capas (para lijar hay que esperar por lo menos 3 días, así que es un proceso muy lento). Ahora viene la parte dificil, una vez que se note que tenemos una buena capa de laca (con 7 manos es mas que suficiente) empezamos a lijar con agua con  lija del 600, luego del 1000 y por ultimo del 2000 (esta es tan fina que parece que no saca nada, pero deja la laca plana completamente) cuando secamos el agua, como dice maxi, se ve horrible, todo "mate" y medio rayado, empezamos con pasta de pulir fina y muuccchaa paciencia, de a poco va ganando brillo y al final... bueno no les digo, les muestro algunas fotos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47177
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47173
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47175
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47172
> 
> A estas muestras solo les pase lija del 1000 y solo 4 manos de laca barata, de frente es un espejo, de costado es un negro muy profundo.



Te felicito loco, siempre quise hacer un pulido negro piano pero se me acaba la paciencia e la macilla jajajaja. Talvez en el proximo bafle utilice este color, pensaba en alfombrarlo pero me llama mucho hacer un bafle asi jajaja


----------



## fas0

las fresas esas de Versa están 94$ en Once... la misma, tendría que ver cuanto está la maquina.


----------



## juanfilas

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> La verdad no me cierra eso de hacer tanto trabajo en tantos dias  no se que hacer...con que le pasas la laca? a pistola?



Yo hago todo a pincel, es un trabajo largo, pero no duro, con que le dediques 40 minutos cada 3 días basta, el otro acabado muy lindo es el negro satinado, que lo haces en una semana, si querés te digo como se hace, por ahí tengo fotos de bafles con ese acabado.

Ojo que las manos cada 3 días es con la laca, con la pintura, con 24hs sobra.
Sino taller de pintura


----------



## AntonioAA

muchachos! ya estan hablando casi de laca china!!! .
Yo soy de las pinturas "rapidas" o sea al thinner . El nitrosintetico tiene una terminacion muy buena con un par de manos. Si lo quiero perfecto uso la "masilla colorada" de los chapistas (o si es en aglomerado ) 
Lo que mas me gusta ultimamente , es la laca UREICA catalizada ( son 2 componentes ) En la proporcion justa que te recomiendan se puede dar perfecto a pincel ! Como evapora muy poco se pueden dar manos bastante gruesas y QUEDA DURISIMA DE SUPERFICIE .
Seca en pocos minutos 
Otra importante para dejar la madera impregnada , que fije los pelitos y virutitas y se puedan lijar bien es el sellador Nitro . A pincel nomas , bastante diluido , manos cada 15 minutos .
Como es al thinner despues le pueden poner cualquier otra cosa encima y es rapido .
Mejor aun si le ponen despues la laca nitrosintetica , SE PUEDE LUSTRAR A MUÑECA. ( asi repare los muebles de roble de mis abuelos que tengo en casa )
Espero sirva , saludos


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Hola Juan, es admirable el planchado que lograste!!!!, en el reflejo, la imagen NO SE DEFORMA!!!!!, que buen trabajo....... 
Te hago una consulta, que producto cristal usas normalmente, poliuretano? .
La vez que hice un trabajo así, use poliuretano cristal sin catalizador, no se si fue la marca que no era buena.., el clima (que la humedad haya estado alta), que el poliuretano estaba viejo, o la manera de trabajarlo, pero recuerdo que me dio mucho trabajo, el proceso de trabajo fue el mismo que el tuyo, la única diferencia, es que lo apliqué con pistola.
Saludos.




juanfilas dijo:


> Yo para la terminación negro piano, uso pintura negro mate, luego de lijar perfectamente las paredes, les doy la primera mano, luego lija del 150 hasta que se vuelva a ver la madera, (tapa micro poros y eliminas las birutitas que desprende el mdf, después una segunda mano y lo mismo, lijas hasta que se vea un poco la madera, luego de varias manos lijando un poco entre medio, va a quedar una capa algo gruesa de pintura, esta la lijamos con lija del 400, no se preocupen si se ve un poco rayado, cuando le pasen la primera mano de laca desaparece toda imperfección (la laca se mete en los rayones) una mano de laca, y lija muy fina con agua, apenas, para eliminar un poco las montañitas de laca y burbujas, luego, mano de laca (ha me olvide, la laca hay que diluirla al 50%, bien liquida), después, una mano, lija del 400 con agua, otra, lija, otra, lija, otra, etc. hasta unas 7 capas (para lijar hay que esperar por lo menos 3 días, así que es un proceso muy lento). Ahora viene la parte dificil, una vez que se note que tenemos una buena capa de laca (con 7 manos es mas que suficiente) empezamos a lijar con agua con lija del 600, luego del 1000 y por ultimo del 2000 (esta es tan fina que parece que no saca nada, pero deja la laca plana completamente) cuando secamos el agua, como dice maxi, se ve horrible, todo "mate" y medio rayado, empezamos con pasta de pulir fina y muuccchaa paciencia, de a poco va ganando brillo y al final... bueno no les digo, les muestro algunas fotos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47177
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47173
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47175
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47172
> 
> A estas muestras solo les pase lija del 1000 y solo 4 manos de laca barata, de frente es un espejo, de costado es un negro muy profundo.


----------



## ialvega

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿Qué opinan de esto?:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60691
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60692
> 
> Solo que mas ancho y en la dos paredes laterales



hola juanfilas una pregunta eso que es, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea que son me podrias decir o explicar, sin ofenderte la verdad quiero saber que es.

atte,
Ialvega


----------



## Tavo

ialvega dijo:


> hola juanfilas una pregunta eso que es, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea que son me podrias decir o explicar, sin ofenderte la verdad quiero saber que es.
> 
> atte,
> Ialvega


No te das cuenta a simple vista? 

Son recintos acústicos, monitores, baffles, o como quieras llamarlos. Están diseñados en una forma un tanto particular...   

Eso se llama tener dinero como pa' tirar pal' techo... 

Igual está buenísima la idea, pero como dijo Juan, yo le haría los "conos" de ambos lados laterales... y por supuesto, más ancho el recinto y con una base plana por fuera, pero curva por dentro.


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindos Juan eso sí que es trabajo y muy bueno jeje
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

TAvo: Mas que plata... tecnologia , lo pario encima hasta los agujeritos para ir ensamblando con tarugos.... y los "rompeondas"  internos !! hay gente mas loca que uno y encima con recursos, lo pario ( Mendieta)


----------



## juanfilas

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> Hola Juan, es admirable el planchado que lograste!!!!, en el reflejo, la imagen NO SE DEFORMA!!!!!, que buen trabajo.......
> Te hago una consulta, que producto cristal usas normalmente, poliuretano? .
> La vez que hice un trabajo así, use poliuretano cristal sin catalizador, no se si fue la marca que no era buena.., el clima (que la humedad haya estado alta), que el poliuretano estaba viejo, o la manera de trabajarlo, pero recuerdo que me dio mucho trabajo, el proceso de trabajo fue el mismo que el tuyo, la única diferencia, es que lo apliqué con pistola.
> Saludos.



Yo uso pintura acrílica común, eso si, muchas manos y mucha lija con "taco de madera" con paciencia se logra el acabado, las primeras veces no sale, por eso hay que practicar en tablitas por las dudas, ademas de esperar el tiempo correcto de secado.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

por mas que siga sin cámara no podía contenerme de subir esto:
¿Se acuerdan del post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-mejores-fabricantes-mundo-conos-54789/ ?
Bueno, miren lo que elegí para el próximo proyecto


----------



## NEO101

Se me cae la baba....    
¿Dónde los conseguiste? (o los hiciste importar?)


----------



## AntonioAA

Te odio sanamente...


----------



## juanfilas

NEO101 dijo:


> Se me cae la baba....
> ¿Dónde los conseguiste? (o los hiciste importar?)



Yo importo parlantes, pero este no es un foro comercial, así que solo subo los diseños para que los puedan copiar o que aprendan algo en el camino para que hagan los suyos.

pd: no me puedo sacar la sonrisa de la cara, el proyecto que viene es lo mas ambicioso que he hecho (por mucho) y este es el primer paso... ¿a que no saben que tweeter voy a usar?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Que locura esos parlantes...me sumo a Antonio,I hate you sanamente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿a que no saben que tweeter voy a usar?


El que tiene diamante molido de B&W?


----------



## cyverlarva

Felicitaciones Juan impresionantes drivers, lejos de lo mejorcito que hay.

Espero impaciente el desarrollo de esas cajas.

Abrazo.


----------



## juanfilas

ezavalla dijo:


> El que tiene diamante molido de B&W?



No! la moda del diamante ya paso, ahora el material de moda es el Berilio!!! (no se que aportara al sonido la cantidad de protones en el núcleo del átomo, pero si todos lo dicen.... ) Yo voy mal encaminado, los parlantes que elegí son de papel


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> No! la moda del diamante ya paso, ahora el material de moda es el Berilio!!! (no se que aportara al sonido la cantidad de protones en el núcleo del átomo, pero si todos lo dicen.... )


Uyyyyyy.....me quedé re-atrasado!!!!! Berilio... (mejor no opino sobre los protones y esas cosas )



juanfilas dijo:


> Yo voy mal encaminado, *los parlantes que elegí son de papel*


Ahhhh...pero *QUE PAPEEEEEEEL!!!!!!*


----------



## hazard_1998

juanfilas dijo:


> No! la moda del diamante ya paso, ahora el material de moda es el Berilio!!! (no se que aportara al sonido la cantidad de protones en el núcleo del átomo, pero si todos lo dicen.... ) Yo voy mal encaminado, los parlantes que elegí son de papel


perdon no, pero el berilio es mas viejo que yo!.... yamaha los usaba en los domos de sus tweeters y rango medio en la decada del 70 y 80....(yamaha NS-1000)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es lo que dice aca en aplicaciones

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berilio


----------



## juanfilas

El problema de los materiales rígidos (como el berilio o diamante en este caso) es que acumulan energía ya que están muy poco amortiguados (el eterno problema del audio) para amortiguarlos, lo que se hace es extender el "ala" de la suspensión por debajo (o por arriba como en los SEAS) del domo, peeero acá viene el problema, esta extensión agrega masa al domo, lo cual genera un nuevo problema.... Es todo un equilibrio, cuando tenga los tweeters les saco fotos (ya mande a arreglar la cámara) a los domos en macro para que vean el nivel de ingeniería que tienen para eliminar resonancias y acumulaciones de energía. En los parlantes que compre, las líneas que se ven son cortes de mas o menos 1mm de espesor rellenas de 10 materiales distintos que absorben (amortiguan) a varias frecuencias distintas, en conjunto amortiguan casi toda la gama usable, sumado a una rigidez elevadísima (que no nos engañen que son de papel, como dijo edu, Que papel!) da como resultado uno de los mejores parlantes del mundo, si a eso le sumamos, el motor con tres anillos y capuchones de cobre, 27hz fs, 13mm de recorrido LINEAL que según muchos de los que leí hasta los 16mm no se escuchan distorsiones, 150cm2 de área de cono (es un 7´´ increíble no?) sensibilidad normal (87db), motor abierto... hacen de este el mejor midwoofer para diseños de DOS VÍAS en aplicaciones de monitoreo o hi-fi.
Ya voy a hacer un mini post de como elegí los drivers, pero ¿quieren que siga diciendo por que estoy enamorado de estos woofers (y tweeters)? La goma de la suspensión no es de espesor fijo como en todos los woofers, el espesor de la misma cambia para que a cualquier excursión la rigidez de esta sea igual, la arana en vez de ser la típica de valles y picos iguales, tiene valles y picos de distintos tamaños (y formas) para el mismo propósito, dando niveles de distorsión bajísimos a cualquier excursión (dentro de la zona lineal, que como dije antes, es ENORME), estos son detalles que no se ven en cualquier woofer, es mas, en ninguno que conozca, excepto los nuevos Illuminator, pero su fs es mayor, tiene excursión lineal de 18mm!! pero sus 85db de sensibilidad hacen que sea lo mismo (necesita la misma excursión para el mismo SPL que el Revelator) osea, finalmente son inferiores al viejo diseño, pero ojo, son woofers nuevos que seguramente los mejoran, como paso con los revelator cuando salieron...

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dia Juan, como me gusta este delirio...   son estos los parlantitos 18W/8531G00 ???.


----------



## renanvinicius

son muy buenos altavoces pero demasiado caros para algunos bolsillos(el mio). yo con mis hivi (chinos) encantado.tampoco son tan malos solo que nesesitas estudiar bien el filtro!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> perdon no, pero el berilio es mas viejo que yo!.... yamaha los usaba en los domos de sus tweeters y rango medio en la decada del 70 y 80....(yamaha NS-1000)


Seee...pero atrasado en la moda!!!!

@Juan: Esos parlantes son una bestialidad...!!!!


----------



## hazard_1998

hace un rato estuve ojeando los datasheet de los illuminator y hay algo que no me cierra para nada... dice en la hoja de datos que la frec de resonancia esta a los 32hz, peero en la segunda hoja del datasheet en la grafica de impedancia vs frec muestra el pico de impedancia a masomenos 45hz, como es la cosa? a que le creo? estoy equivocado o esta medio mentiroso el grafico?


----------



## juanfilas

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenos dia Juan, como me gusta este delirio... son estos los parlantitos 18W/8531G00 ???.


 
Si son ese modelo exacto 

hazard_1998:  Ojo que hay dos Illuminator que se ven iguales pero son bien distintos, uno con cono de papel y otro con cono de aluminio (mas barato pero solo sirve como Woofer). Igual, creo que mienten en la fs de ambos. Cuando me puse a estudiar los revelator no podía encontrarles ningún detalle a mejorar, es como si hubieran tenido todo en cuenta a la hora de crearlos (por algo son tan buenos no?) pero cuando hace unos años salieron los illuminator me di cuenta que esta gente sabe mucho de parlantes... todavía no estarán a la altura de los Revelator, pero ese diseño es IMPRESIONANTE la forma para eliminar las resonancias y acumulaciones de energía me gusta mas la de los revelator, pero la de los Illuminator esta a la altura, el diseño del motor del Illuminator es Sublime, perfecto, no puedo dejar de imaginarme el cono del Revelator con el motor del illuminator, lastima que sea tan poco sensible...


----------



## sergio rossi

Ok Juan, espero tus mediciones para ver en efecto esa dif. en la fs que hay entre el grafico y lo que postean. Exito, un abrazo.


----------



## juanfilas

como ven el diseño de la caja:

colores: blanco: madera
            Rojo: drivers y tubo de sintonia
            Amarillo: silicona baja densidad
            Azul: brea asfáltica.

Por oden de dibujo: diseño cad de los drivers (mas o menos), frente, frente sin la tapa.




Aca es corte lateral sin refuerzos, corte lateral con refuerzos, detalle del refuerzo


----------



## AntonioAA

Excepto lo de la brea.... (Ud. sabe que tengo mis reservas) pinta lindo!.
Justamente estaba pensando hacer el "flanging" como lo haces vos!! ( cuando haga algo nuevo ) 
Que es la silicona de baja densidad ?? 
No probaste la goma espuma fina ( 1cm ) impregnada en el protector de subcarrocerias ?? Hice unas  pruebas y promete...


----------



## cyverlarva

Me parece una excelente solucion lo de la silicona, creo que seria el no va mas en la busqueda de un recinto inerte.

Que pedazo de cajas Juan.


Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Excepto lo de la brea.... (Ud. sabe que tengo mis reservas) pinta lindo!.
> Justamente estaba pensando hacer el "flanging" como lo haces vos!! ( cuando haga algo nuevo )
> Que es la silicona de baja densidad ??
> No probaste la goma espuma fina ( 1cm ) impregnada en el protector de subcarrocerias ?? Hice unas  pruebas y promete...



Es el "silastix" pero un poco mas liquido cuando lo aplicas y después queda como una silicona bien elástica, no transmite nada de vibraciones, las pocas que sobrevivan a la primera caja, las absorbe la silicona. Ha y lo mas lindo que no se ve en las fotos, es la forma de agarre del frente para que no transmita vibraciones a los laterales, después subo fotos del detalle, todo se quedan en la "caja" de adentro... y el frente... con 40mm de ancho mas algún artilugio mas dudo que "cante"


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahhh! esa me gusta.... tengo algunas ideas tambien para probar .. algo como un doble frente "flotante"...


----------



## juanfilas

Esto es para que Antonio me odie un poco mas   

Si el Woofer Revelator es excelente, esto es un fuera de serie...






Es el Scan Speak Illuminator d3004\6600, simplemente es un "fuera de serie" en las fotos no se nota, pero la brida (de aluminio de 6mm de grosor mas una goma media pegajosa) es combada. Después subo fotos de las tripas jeje.


----------



## sergio rossi

me sumo a la BUENA ira y odio de antonio , 470 hz de fs, son un infierno, NO NO tenemos que organizar una reunion para ver esos bichos y escucharlos... Bueno Juan la verdad cada ves mas sorprendido con los parlantitos y aledaños que estas posteando.  REALMENTE TE ENVIDIO SANAMENTE. un abrazo. sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

Pueden venir cuando quieran (a verlos por que falta muuucho para que suenen) lo que si esta sonando y muy bien son las columnas que relación precio-rendimiento están 1000 veces arriba de este diseño, ahora si, si sacamos el "precio" de la ecuación vamos a ver que pasa. Yo creo que los mejores diseños son los que aportan algo nuevo, como el FE1 (que nunca subi  , pero tengo todo para el que los quiera armar), el que se viene de ezavalla (no tengo dudas que va a ser un fuera de serie) y este nuevo... quiero algo de referencia a cualquier costo, hay para innovar, como el doble fable flotante, el agarre del frente y por supuesto el crossover...
Vamos a ver que pasa

pd: fuera de los 470hz de fs lo que mas sorprende es que es plano desde los 600hz  dando enormes posibilidades de cruce, y las distorsiones pfff de otro mundo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Bueno, lo conseguiste, te ODIO en baja frecuencia y ahora en alta 

Respecto al frente flotante , te dije que estaba en la misma , mas ahora que quiero encarar el rediseño de los sub...
Como pensas hacerlo? ... yo tengo en mente mas que doble frente ( que quedaria muy grueso alrededor de los parlantes ) que la caja tenga generosas solapas para pegar el frente , pensaba en silicona ....
andamos muy lejos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> el que se viene de ezavalla (no tengo dudas que va a ser un fuera de serie) y este nuevo... quiero algo de referencia a cualquier costo, hay para innovar, como el doble fable flotante, el agarre del frente y por supuesto el crossover...


Naaaa....gracias por los elogios, pero estás comparando uvas con melones!
Cuando ví el precio y las specs de esos tweeters....me caí de anodo! Son un delirio!!!!
Los míos van a llevar mucha electrónica, pero para llegar a esas especificaciones....ni en avión!!!!....aunqueeeeeee...podría pasarte luego los filtros activos para que los pruebes con esas bellezas


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Bueno, lo conseguiste, te ODIO en baja frecuencia y ahora en alta
> 
> Respecto al frente flotante , te dije que estaba en la misma , mas ahora que quiero encarar el rediseño de los sub...
> Como pensas hacerlo? ... yo tengo en mente mas que doble frente ( que quedaria muy grueso alrededor de los parlantes ) que la caja tenga generosas solapas para pegar el frente , pensaba en silicona ....
> andamos muy lejos?



Mi idea es que las vibraciones del frente (que tiene 48mm de espesor, así que "si se producen vibraciones") se transmitan a la caja de adentro solamente, mañana paso el diseño para que esto ocurra, no es difícil la idea, lo que es difícil es llevarlo a la practica sin que la cola arruine todo, pero con alguna junta y otro artilugio se puede lograr...



ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa....gracias por los elogios, pero estás comparando uvas con melones!
> Cuando ví el precio y las specs de esos tweeters....me caí de anodo! Son un delirio!!!!
> Los míos van a llevar mucha electrónica, pero para llegar a esas especificaciones....ni en avión!!!!....aunqueeeeeee...podría pasarte luego los filtros activos para que los pruebes con esas bellezas



Dado a que se que los crossovers activos son mejores (técnicamente, hay que ver si con la red para poner en fase los transductores con el cross pasivo es escuchable la diferencia) y que tengo ganas hace mucho de probar con activo, peeeero... el equipo lo uso yo y mi WAF (si... ve el noticiero con estos bafles  )sumado a que cambio de potencia, fuente, bafles, etc. cada dos por tres... el pasivo es mejor solución para MI, pero las cajas van a ser aptas para pasarlas a activo cuando se quiera.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Dado a que se que los crossovers activos son mejores (técnicamente, hay que ver si con la red para poner en fase los transductores con el cross pasivo es escuchable la diferencia)


Sep...yo también tengo esa misma duda...si es escuchable la diferencia.
Estoy diseñando el PCB del time-aligment para "enfasar" los centro radiantes...pero no creo que tenga efecto en el sonido en sí mismo, sino en la imagen....
Veremos....  



juanfilas dijo:


> y que tengo ganas hace mucho de probar con activo, peeeero... el equipo lo uso yo y mi WAF* (si... ve el noticiero con estos bafles  )*


   Ahh...bueno.....



juanfilas dijo:


> sumado a que cambio de potencia, fuente, bafles, etc. cada dos por tres... el pasivo es mejor solución para MI, pero las cajas van a ser aptas para pasarlas a activo cuando se quiera.


Es que no es solo para vos lo mas conveniente, en general es así para todos...por que es complicado enganchar cinco amplificadores de potencias y ganancias diferentes y luego ajustar el crossover para balancear la emisión de cada parlante. En fin....veremos que es lo que sale del Laboratorio de Dexter


----------



## cyverlarva

NAAAAAA, impresionante Juan, mis mas sinceras felicitaciones, que tremendo proyecto estas encarando!!!!!!!!

Que tweeter por dios, esteticamente es impresionante a nivel construccion un fuera de serie, las specs de otro mundo, nuevamente, F.E.L.I.C.I.T.A.C.I.O.N.E.S!!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

No es para tanto lo de multiamp.. .con solo una llave verde grande que prenda TODO ... listo 
Lo que se extraña respecto a los comerciales es el control remoto


----------



## NEO101

juanfilas dijo:


> (si... ve el noticiero con estos bafles  )



   supongo que así las noticias parecen buenas, hasta podés escuchar un discurso de la K y que no irrite los oídos 

La verdad, impresionantes esos parlantes, sin ninguna duda.      No sé el precio, pero los woofers, con todo lo que describiste (suspensiones diseñadas de manera de lograr linealidad en todo el recorrido), más todos los etc que comentaste, si salen 10 veces más caro que uno común (no chino), diría que son baratos !!! 

A este foro le falta la carita babeándose para estos casos 

¡Saludos a todos!
Marcelo.


----------



## AntonioAA

NEO: Dice el dicho que aunque la mona se vista de seda ... la irritacion no creo que disminuya


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> NEO: Dice el dicho que aunque la mona se vista de seda ... la irritacion no creo que disminuya


 Y esto se pude aplicar a casi todo, podes tener el mejor equipo del mundo, que le metes una mala grabación y fuiste... te destruye los oídos.Hay muchas grabaciones de Spinetta, La maquina de hacer pájaros, Silvio Rodríguez que musicalmente son excepcionales pero la grabación esta hecha en una pieza con un radiograbador de época... un bajón (eso no quita que no lo escuche, simplemente hay que decir mentalmente "e lo que hay"


----------



## juanfilas

El padre:



El hijo:



El padre:



El hijo:



Tripas del hijo :




 no es exactamente verdad lo que digo, pero casi, el dx25 y el d3004 son desarrollos simultáneos (la verdad es que no se cual salió antes, pero estoy casi seguro que el dx25) aprovechando que tengo de los dos en mis manos, es difícil no notar similitudes (topologicamente hablando, en detalles son muy distintos).
Con los woofers es otra historia, el revelator lo diseño (jefe de diseño o algo así) una persona muy accesible que en internet se hace llamar USXX, llama al 18w8531g "mi bebe" como alguien de acá recién con un excelente video. En fin, este persona fue contratada por SB Acoustics para que mejorara su linea de woofers (y vaya si lo hizo), antes el SB17 hacia un ruido en el motor que era escuchable, con las mejoras implementadas desde que llego esta persona esto se solucionó, pero lo bueno es que no subió de precio y por muchísima menos plata que un revelator tenemos un woofer que constructivamente se ve igual o hasta mejor, suena que no se imaginan y nace de los conocimientos logrados del desarrollo del Revelator, ¿interesante no?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia, consulta (un poco de off topic, o no), la misma es sobre los tweeter tipo ring radiator, estuve viendo varios por internet y por lo menos precio calidad se los ve agradables y cubren un muy lindo espectro de frecuencia (por ej. el vifaXT25TG30-04 veanlo en la pagina www.madisounspeakerstore.com ) nunca escuche ninguno asi que recurro a Uds. para orientarme. El uso evidente seria para hi fi como venimos tratando en esta ultima parte de este post.  Desde ya muchas gracias. sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

Como andas Sergio, mira el XT25 es uno de mis tweeters preferidos y uno de los que mas he trabajado, peeeroooo ojo que son complicados por varios motivos. Son súper planos (uno de los tweeter mas plano que existe) así que por ese lado todo bien, pero no te engañes con su fs de 500hz por que la distorsión armónica es muy alta por debajo de 2.3khz, por lo cual lo tenés que cruzar en 3khz 2do orden o 2.3khz 4to orden. Por otro lado (y esto es importantísimo) es que son muy direccionales, esto puede ser una ventaja o una desventaja, si tenés una sala sin tratar, al ser direccional tenés una mejora importante en detalle (es impresionante el nivel de detalles que logran estos tweeters en salas domesticas) pero perdés un poco de prorrateo (menos campo difuso) haciendo menos "agradable" el sonido y hasta peor escena sonora. En una sala tratada tal vez convenga poner algún tweeter mas omnidireccional, pero acá ya es cuestión de gustos.
Para un 3 vías es el tweeter ideal si te gusta que el sistema sea un microscopio, en un dos vías, se complica pero es posible (mira el proyecto "concierto mío, xt25 mas SS 8545k) con un crossover agresivo.
No se como definir su sonido sin ser demasiado subjetivo, pero diría que es "cristalino" jaja, estoy seguro que no te vas a arrepentir si los compras (si los cruzas bien). Justo en este momento no tengo en stock, pero en 1 mes me llegan, si te interesa escucharlos podemos venir cuando quieras pa´ mi dpto y te sacas las dudas, pero por ese precio... es lo mejorcito junto al SEAS 27TDFC y por un poco menos tenés el Vifa DX25 que anda muy bien también (de esos si tengo algo sonando, vení si querés a escucharlos).
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Juan: que son esos anillos que se ven en la parte trasera del scan-speak? imanes distribuidos??

He padecido los tweeters direccionales ... llegue a cierta paranoia moviendo la cabeza y acomodando baffles permanentemente , eran unas bocinitas "Foster" o algo asi de los '80 . Andaban lindo peeroooo....


----------



## juanfilas

Ese es el sistema "Air Circ" en vez de usar un solo imán como siempre, usa seis imanes de neodimio distribuidos con aberturas entre los mismos, la tapa plástica tiene un guía onda que hace circular las ondas por la parte trasera y la direcciona a esos agujeros, los cuales tiene otro guía onda que los vuelve a enviar a la zona de amortiguación, de esta forma, toda la onda que sale para "atrás" en el tweeter es eliminada en este circuito y no vuelve al domo que es casi transparente acústicamente, el sistema funciona muy bien, además de que al mejorar la compresión baja la fs (470hz en este caso). El domo en este tweeter es "gris medio transparente" y se ve a través del mismo el material amortiguante en el centro (ese "hongo") y a los lados los anillos de cobre, la tapa plástica también es media transparente y se ven los imanes y el cobre del motor, es adictivo verlo.

pd: Sergio, en el XT25 también se puede ver el motor a través de la membrana del anillo radiante, y tiene mucho cobre


----------



## carlosjofernandez

me va a dar un ataque, ya voy a postear fotos de mis bafles para que se rian un rato.


----------



## juanfilas

Carlos, si suena y te hacen disfrutar de la música son bienvenidos 

Saludos


----------



## nicolas

Gente ahi les dejo un par de fotitos de mis monitores de un 2.1 espero le gusten...


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy lindos nicolas ! ... me gusta la madera con mucha veta.

Por otra parte .. y para que se rian un poco , subo fotito de mis "line array" que hice para la casa de fin de semana ... luego que me entraran a robar 2 veces 

Como un cliente tenia los bafflecitos Creative tirados en un rincon....

Hice pruebas y mi intencion era ponerlos juntos unos con otros .. pero sonaban feo . Asi quedaron aceptables.


----------



## Helminto G.

nicolas, no pesan mucho esos mueblecitos?, se ve chulo la madera solida
antonio, vamospor las mismas, nomas me desocupe y tambien ere un sistema similar, nomas por entretenerme...


----------



## nicolas

son bastante pesaditos pero no tengo problema con eso.... lo que si me estoy volviendo loco es con el woofer... me ofrecieron un bomber dub de 10 pulgadas doble bobina a 200 pesos y no se si ese me va a servir para hacer el woofer del home... que me recomiendan¿¿¿ y alguna cajita que me pueda armar no tienen???


----------



## AntonioAA

Tenes que conseguir la hoja tecnica ( si existe ) ... sino no se puede saber si sirve. Y para hacer la caja , tenes que conocer los parametros de Thiele-Small del parlante , sino NO SIRVE.


----------



## nicolas

La hoja tecnica y los parametros me los dan estan en internet....


----------



## sergio rossi

Bien entonces nicolas si tenes todos los parametros cargalos en el winisd y subi los graficos asi podemos darte nuestra opinion al respecto. un abrazo.


----------



## nicolas

no se usar el winisd.... ahora lo descargo y veo como se usa


----------



## nicolas

ahi les mando una simulacion que creo hice bien... puse los parametros del parlante y cuando diseñaba la casa me daban volumenes muy altos los modificaba y me modificaba la curva spl vs frec entonces cuando vi que me gusto lo deje.... espero que este bien lo que hice sino ayudenme porque estoy medio perdido... gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Bien nicolas ! Veamos...

- Te falta cargar la Xmax -> eso te da si el woofer no se pasa de coneo !! 
- No se recomienda "tocar" demasiado el volumen alrededor de los "alignments" que te sugierel winisd. NO se cuanto te daba de inicio .

- Te daba muy mal para bass-reflex ? a mi personalmente es la configuración que mas me gusta y de mejor rendimiento.

- Por ultimo , tenes que estar seguro ( sobre todo con la que elegiste ) que los parlantes chicos lleguen bien a la frecuencia desde la cual dejan de funcionar los woofers .

Espero te sirva.


----------



## nicolas

la Xmax la tengo cargada antonio es de 7.5 mm la que no tengo es la Xlim.... para bass-reflex me da de 110 litros la caja!!!! la verdad que no se que hacer.... no he elegido nada todavia.... por eso pensaba en que alguien me recomendara algo.... por eso


----------



## sergio rossi

A la noche lo veo en casa y subo mi opinion. saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Es muy comun que te den esos litrajes ... es la combinacion entre Vas y Qts . La tienen los parlantes de alto rendimiento . 
No es facil conseguir un parlante ( aqui ) que te de caja chica.... por eso compre los GB .

Juga un poco que respuesta te da con 80 lts.. algo vas a perder

Lo de la Xmax te lo decia porque el archivo que mandaste no la simulaba... no lo pierdas de vista.

La otra es que lo armes en una caja chica, midas la respuesta y lo "ayudes" con un poco de electronica ....
Hay varios temas iniciados por ezavalla que son clases magistrales....



Estuve simulando... con 50 lts me da muy linda la respuesta....


----------



## nicolas

sabes que si a mi al final lo hice de otra manera y me da 50Lts puse en las opciones BB4/SBB4 (super-)boom-box y ahi si me da algo muy parecido a lo que vos me mostras antonio... entonces que hice deje ese litraje y como la caja que tengo pensada hacer (plano adjunto) es de 47 lts, modifique la medida del ducto y me quedo una grafica asi
Que dicen esta bien la respuesta que tiene?? la pendiente de la derecha es porque tengo un crossover activo a 140Hz y lo adicione en el calculo....

otra cosa que me quedo duda... modificando la potencia pongo 60W y veo las curvas de la velocidad del aire en el ducto... como se si esa velocidad no me producira ruido como a saturado??? hasta que velocidad esta bien??? espero me ayuden


----------



## AntonioAA

Ese es el "alingment" que te pase yo , nicolas, yo te diria que le des para adelante . 3lts no es gravisimo.
Ponele aislante en las paredes y listo.. hace poco hice uno con dos parlantes de 10" en un volumen bastante menor al aconsejado y me funciono bien .
Con respecto al tubo de sintonia , siempre buscá de hacerlo GRANDE , baja la velocidad y el parlante esta menos cargado... fijate si te entran 2 tubos en lugar de uno solo ( acordate que pueden ser curvas )  
No te olvides de controlar tambien la Xmax. !
Suerte , a trabajar!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches nicolas, disculpa por la tardanza de mi respuesta pero tuve dias algo complicados y por como veras mira a que hora estoy escribiendo.  Bien en principio para un sub este parlantito se ve bastante bien, es como te comento antonio y por lo que estube simulando, con unos  50 lts aprox sintonizado en 32z con dos tubos da una curva se eleva solo 2db y llega en 0 db a unos 30 hz y a 25 a -3db. vale la pena probar. para ajustarlo una vez armado el gabinete, te recomiendo que utilices el arta o el speakerworkshop para medir y correjir los ajustes de sintonia y amortiguacion interna del bafle.  creo que va por buen camino, mi unica duda es si estos parlantes de car audio en su diseño no tienen en cuenta el volumen del ambito donde estaran colocados para su diseño. (o sea diseñados para un ambito muy chico, pero quizas esto no influya no lo se? ) bueno espero los comentarios de tu diseño y de la puesta en marcha, dado a que hay un gran numero de estos parlantes de car audio y a un buen precio.  un saludo y dale para adelante. sergio.


----------



## nicolas

viendo las curvas, me he decidido por ese parlante y la caja que pase anteriormente... con respecto a el ducto solo voy a hacer uno antonio tal como sale en el plano... un solo ducto de 3.5 x 24.8 y 25 de profundo.... ya que en la simulacion me da una ganancia de 6dB a 48 Hz y la curva cae a -3dB a los 32 Hz... la caja quedo sintonizada a 41Hz.... que opinan de esa nueva curva??

Respecto al Xmax no hay problema antonio lo tengo en cuenta...

La velocidad del aire alcanza los  14 m/s a los 40Hz... no creo que eso produzca ruido....

Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Quercus

Aquí les presento un par de monitores de 7,5L para  altavoz de 5 pulgadas 5MP60N y Agudos T-2030 los dos Beyma, que estoy haciendo con caja asimétricas en DM de 19mm y hacer pruebas con los simetricos y ver que diferencia hay a oído para cuando tenga los resultados hacer cuatro con terminación creo que en roble o cerezo para triamplificar, y a lo mejor adoptar lo de doble caja con amotiguacion interna y el frente también amortiguado, habrá que ir probando. Después de ver los diseños que presento juanfilas me gustaron y estuve buscando  monitores en internet, observando que ese diseño con los viseles poco mas o menos acentuados, es muy utilizado, debe ser por algo, además, el ya ha demostrado que de esto sabe un rato asi que me decidi a hacer dos, los cuales solo falta decidir que tipo de color negro compro y pintarlos. 
  Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Te estan quedando excelentes Quercus! eso si, cuando los comprares, si o si ABX nada de desenchufar uno y poner el otro 
Si necesitas ayuda con los crossovers avisa.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias Juan, te tomo la palabra, aunque los definitivos como decía los utilizare para triamplificar, una vez hechas las pruebas me gustaría dejar estos en pasivo  y un buen crossovers les vendría muy bien. Los crossovers que tengo a mano son los que Beyma  fabrica para dos vías, bastante genéricos las bobinas que utiliza según el inductometro son una bobina de 340uH para graves y otra de 516uH con un condensador de 4,7uF para agudos, Beyma dice que el corte esta en 3KHz y la atenuación en 6-12 dB/Oct. En los filtros pasivos estoy pegado osea que cualquier recomendación me será muy útil.
  Perdona mi ignorancia, con lo del ABX te refieres a algun tipo de dispositivo, que hace las veces de conmutador para pasar de uno a otro rápidamente o voy muy descaminado.
  Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si quercus, las pruebas ABX consisten en conmutar rápidamente entre los dos baffles (con un aparatito diseñado para eso, que básicamente es un relay con una llave) y sin saber cual es el que suena. De esa forma la comparación no está influida por gustos personales, por apariencias de los baffles y por un montón de cosas que psicológicamente influyen en la elección de uno u otro.


----------



## Quercus

Gracias ezaballa por aclarármelo, sospechaba algo asi, estos que dicen que buen vino o que buen/bien  lo que sea… porque *ve* algo muy bien diseñado estéticamente o bien una etiqueta/marca de mucho prestigio, son muy habituales, incluso como dices, uno mismo se puede dejar influir por ello, he hecho mas de una con un cuñado que se la da de bebedor de Jack Daniels y la sugestion de la etiqueta hace milagros. A mi me gusta comparar *gusto y oído sin* *ver*, asi que me preparare el artilugio y en cuanto los termine los probare, siempre *me han gustado las catas a ciegas *si se hace bien “no hay trampa ni carton” además me has dado la idea para hacer lo mismo con alguna modificación, en sentido inverso y  probar los  amplificadores.
  Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Exacto quercus: es tal cual lo dices...esa es la forma correcta de realizar las pruebas.
Acá tenes un par de diseños de variada complejidad:
http://sound.whsites.net/absw.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/abx-tester.htm

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches nicolas a mi entender 6 db  son demasiados si lo que buscas es que reproduzcan fielmente lo que les estan mandando reproducir, fijate de bajar un poco mas la f de sintonia en  32 hz bajas la curva a +3db (si bien entra en juego ver que pasa con el coneo del parlante dado a que estas sinonizando a la frecuencia  de resonancia del parlante) bueno para probar facil, varia una vez armado el largo del ducto de ventilacion.   Fijate si realmente queres fidelidad, la curva deberia ser lo mas plana posible. bueno a seguir adelante. un abrazo.


----------



## jorger

Buenas,
Ayer terminé de forrar el subwoofer que hice unos dias atrás.. y ha quedado así:

El color no es tan 'fosforito' como parece ahi, es la cámara la que lo exagera un poco..
Realmente está muy bien, dado que tira unos graves más que aceptables con un volumen de caja de solo 6.2L contando el volumen que ocupa el altavoz.El woofer es de 6.5'', 50wrms en teoría con una (mala) sensibilidad de 87dB.. aun así funciona mejor de lo esperado 

Saludos!.


----------



## zxeth

Bueno aca dejo mis baflecitos, hace 2 dias que lo quiero subir pero nunca tengo tiempo Jajajjajaja, falta el woofer, cuando lo termine vuelvo a subir fotos. Los aros de metal son de inoxidable torneados, no venden en ningun lado rejillas como la gente 

Suerte


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy lindos y prolijos, jorger, zxeth !

Lo de las rejillas es todo un tema , aun no encontre una solucion satisfactoria ... si bien con algo hay que protegerlos...


----------



## zxeth

AntonioAA dijo:


> Muy lindos y prolijos, jorger, zxeth !
> 
> Lo de las rejillas es todo un tema , aun no encontre una solucion satisfactoria ... si bien con algo hay que protegerlos...



Gracias!, Lo que se me habia ocurrido era hacerle una rosca interna al aro ese y fabricar otro aro que se enrosque al anterior, el nuevo aro que se enronsa tendria una rejilla de acero inoxidable tipo mosquitero, pero despues de pensarlo y repensarlo iban a quedar feos jajajajja


----------



## AntonioAA

wow! se ve que tenes un manejo metalurgico ...importante , no esta al acceso de los demas mortales.
Ojo con el metal por las vibraciones . 
Los aros de chapa calada que vienen tienen un borde de goma y los agarres son plasticos... habria que mejorar esa idea .


----------



## Panzer2

MFK08 dijo:


> aqui las columnas terminadas ya forradas. en la imagen se ve el filtro una de las bobinas etsa echa sobre un carretel de hilo que tenia mi vieja jajaj la otra la hice sobre una matris que me invente y utilizando un programa la saque y a la primera quedo clavada en el valor buscado. espero q les guste



Que hermosos bafles! Te felicito! Ví los planos y me falta el largo del tubo de sintonia. Podes decirme cuantos cm tiene? Y si podes subir el plano del crossover que usaste. Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo zxeth
espero que los disfrutes jeje
saludos


----------



## Quercus

Ya tengo los monitores terminados, aunque habria que hacer algun repaso de pintura, posiblemente a pistola,  pero será después de unas pruebas.
  Ahora falta hacer la caja para grabes, para 2 altavoces de 10” modelo  10BR60 de Beyma.

¡¡¡FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS!!! 

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

pero que buen trabajo.

te envidio je! XD siempre he querido construirme unos monitores bonitos , excelente trabajo.

saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin




----------



## cyverlarva

Casi terminados va una fotito de mis monitores..

Tweeter Vifa DX25

Midwoofer SB Acoustics SB17NRX35-8





Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

No llores mas que te quedaron *IM PRE SIO NAN TES !* 
y si un dia no soportas mas , recibo donaciones!!!!!
Decime si el tacto de la laca no es maravilloso...


----------



## Quercus

osk_rin dijo:


> pero que buen trabajo.
> 
> te envidio je! XD siempre he querido construirme unos monitores bonitos , excelente trabajo.
> 
> saludos.



   Muchas gracias osk_rin, propóntelo sin prisas y veras como los haces, si tienes medios, sin problemas, si te faltan medios se suple con mas tiempo, y el DM se modela muy bien.


__________________________________________________ ________________________

Buen trabajo cyverlarva, en los proyectos que tengo para la caja de graves, hay dos parecidos a lo que has hecho: uno redondo con una cara lisa para los altavoces como el tuyo y el otro un octógono con una cara mas grande para lo mismo, Hace tiempo hice uno con forma de octógono para un 12” 12B100 Beyma con el altavoz debajo, para que pasase desapercibido y pareciese un mueble auxiliar, me gusto como quedo y mucho mas como sonaba, hace poco hice uno para mi _cuadrado_, pero el de ahora, quiero que los altavoces sean frontales, veremos que hago al final.
Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Larva quedaron espectaculares!! te felicito!!!


----------



## cyverlarva

AntonioAA dijo:


> No llores mas que te quedaron *IM PRE SIO NAN TES !*
> y si un dia no soportas mas , recibo donaciones!!!!!
> Decime si el tacto de la laca no es maravilloso...



 Si tenes razon, es una terminacion muy buena, y la verdad cuando las ves te impactan. Muchas gracias por la ayuda, sin tus consejos no existirian.

Quercus, hablando con Juan me comentaba que el que las cajas sean cuvas no influye en nada en la calidad del sonido, sino que solo es una cuestion estetica. Ahora, cualquiera que las ve quedo loco por la forma, si la estetica es una cuestion que te importe, dale para adelante que te van a dar muchas satisfacciones.

IDimebagI gracias , te agradezco mucho.


----------



## hazard_1998

cyverlarva dijo:


> Si tenes razon, es una terminacion muy buena, y la verdad cuando las ves te impactan. Muchas gracias por la ayuda, sin tus consejos no existirian.
> 
> Quercus, hablando con Juan me comentaba que el que las cajas sean cuvas no influye en nada en la calidad del sonido, sino que solo es una cuestion estetica. Ahora, cualquiera que las ve quedo loco por la forma, si la estetica es una cuestion que te importe, dale para adelante que te van a dar muchas satisfacciones.
> 
> IDimebagI gracias , te agradezco mucho.



si bien no he posteado al respecto, he visto bastante de los avances de la construccion de tus cajas, un trabajo arduo y un resultado excelente, por todo lo que se ve en las distintas fotos que posteaste, por otro lado, tengo entendido que las cajas circulares o poliedricas *sí* se distinguen de las cajas tradicionales de 6 caras, producto de que producen menos ondas estacionarias en su interior. mas allá de eso, le dan una estetica que se destaca del resto.

repito, te han quedado HARRRMOSAS, te felicito por un trabajo TAN bien hecho!


----------



## juanfilas

Hazard_1998, las cajas curvas tienen a focalizar ondas y pueden crean ondas estacionarias peores, es mas, yo estaba muy preocupado por que le pase esto a Maxi, por suerte el CSD no mostró nada raro.


  A todos: ¡¡¡FELICES FISTAS!!! A mi me esta por llegar el regalito       :


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> A todos: ¡¡¡FELICES FISTAS!!! A mi me esta por llegar el regalito       :
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64806



Uhhhhhh el Ultracurve....






​


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Muy bueno el ultracurve juan,yo lo tengo y es un lindo equipito,lo unico que tiene de malo es problemas de temperatura,te aconsejo que lo abras y le pongas dos disipadores a los dos micros que estan bien a la izquierda de la placa madre,calientan que da gusto y hace que se cuelgue el aparato,la verdad ahi le erraron fiero...


----------



## renanvinicius

un ultracurve.... lo que yo daria por tener un de esos!


----------



## juanfilas

Todavía no lo tengo y ya me aprendí el manual de memoria jaja, eq gráfico de 31 bandas por canal, 10 parametricos por canal (lo mejor que tiene), compresores y expansores, eq dinamicos, limitadores, tiene para mejorar la escena sonora, medidor RTA de 61 bandas, auto corrección de sala, etc. La verdad es que soluciona muchos problemas en una unidad de rack.

Gracias por el consejo de la temperatura, vamos a ver si me pasa a mi, como va a estar en un ambiente hogareño a 20-22° no creo que tenga mayores, problemas, eso si, las opciones las voy a exprimir a fondo, tanto para corregir la sala como los auriculares


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindos bafles cyverlarva felicitaciones
Qué suerte juanfilias yo también quiero uno como ese jajaja 
Saludos


----------



## Quercus

cyverlarva dijo:


> Quercus, hablando con Juan me comentaba que el que las cajas sean cuvas no influye en nada en la calidad del sonido, sino que solo es una cuestion estetica. Ahora, cualquiera que las ve quedo loco por la forma, si la estetica es una cuestion que te importe, dale para adelante que te van a dar muchas satisfacciones.




  La estetica me importa y mucho, y entre las dos formas que tengo en mente, me decanto algo mas por el octógono irregular. Después de de lo que acabas de decir del comentario de juanfilas pues me dejas las manos libres para hacer cualquiera, te agradezco mucho que lo hicieras pues mis creencias iban con  las de hazard_1998.

  Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

juanfilas dijo:


> Hazard_1998, las cajas curvas tienen a focalizar ondas y pueden crean ondas estacionarias peores, es mas, yo estaba muy preocupado por que le pase esto a Maxi, por suerte el CSD no mostró nada raro.
> 
> 
> A todos: ¡¡¡FELICES FISTAS!!! A mi me esta por llegar el regalito       :
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64806




Sos un animalito!!! Felicitaciones!!! 

Por acá se viene el Ultradrive, y una pote más para triamplificar. Después de ver lo que se puede hacer con filtros activos, no quiero tocar más una bobina o capacitor para filtrar


----------



## juanchooo

zxeth dijo:


> Bueno aca dejo mis baflecitos, hace 2 dias que lo quiero subir pero nunca tengo tiempo Jajajjajaja, falta el woofer, cuando lo termine vuelvo a subir fotos. Los aros de metal son de inoxidable torneados, no venden en ningun lado rejillas como la gente



Te quedaron mui bien..!!! Felicitaciones...


----------



## 154609509

Hola qisira saber con qe tela se tapizan las bafles?? gracias


----------



## tatajara

Es una alfombra que viene no sé exactamente qué nombre tiene pero yo la pedí como alfombra para tapizar 
Saludos


----------



## 154609509

tatajara dijo:


> Es una alfombra que viene no sé exactamente qué nombre tiene pero yo la pedí como alfombra para tapizar
> Saludos



Gracias lo voi a tener en cuenta!


----------



## gaipa

Bueno este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, primero quiero agradecer a todas las personas que aportan algo en este foro ya que son de bastante utilidad.

Bueno ahora si paso a publicar la foto de unos cajones que hice hace ya como una semana.
El cajon lo saque de un PDF publicado aqui en el foro especificamente de un modelo 18 eighteen sound pero adapte las medidas para que no fueran para un bajo de 18 pulgadas sino uno de 10 obteniendo resultados bastante optimos.
El modelo del cajon es el siguiente:


Y esta es su curva de respuesta segun el fabricante:

Ahora les comentare que en la practica obtuve resultados aun mejores que los mencionados por el fabricante pero primero paso a publicar las fotos del cajon y luego les comento los resultados:

Vista Frontal:



Los cajones los realice con MDF de 9 MM yo se que es un poco delgada pero lo hice porque ya he obtenido resultados bastante optimos con cajones anteriores que he realizado.
Bueno ahora si paso a comentarles los resultados y que mejor que con imagenes.

Bueno comienzo con la curva de respuesta obtenida a un volumen bastante bajo a mas o menos un cuarto del volumen del equipo.
Estos fueron los resultados:


En esta imagen se puede apreciar que la presion obtenida esta en el rango de los 80 Db algo relativamente bajo pero recordemos que la prueba fue realizada a muy bajo volumen. Y se obtiene una mejor respuesta a frecuencias entre 40 Hz - 100 Hz.

Ahora el SPL:


En esta imagen se puede apreciar que tiene picos de 104.8 db.
Y cabe destacar que realize pruebas en un lugar abierto a un volumen mas alto pero aun sin llegar siquiera a la mitad del volumen y obtuve 115 db constantes y picos de 120 db lo cual es bastante alto tomando en cuenta que son bajos de 10 pulgadas.
Las caracteristicas de los subwoofer son las siguientes:
Subwoofer marca Parker electronic modelo: CS-W1008
10" High Performance Subwoofer
Blue Electro-Plated Injection Cone
Black Pattern Rubber Surround
Max. Music Power 800 Watts
40 oz Strontium Magnet
Kapton Voice Coil
Impedance 4 Ohm
Frequency Response 38Hz - 2kHz
Sensitivity 88 dB (1W/1M).

Espero sus opiniones sobre mi trabajo y de ante mano muchas gracias por su colaboracion con el foro =D... El que desee cualquier otra informacion sobre el cajon o su respuesta solo pidala y con gusto se las facilitare... Aaa y tambien falta tapizarlos aun por eso ese acabado tan dsprolijo =D


----------



## AntonioAA

Excelentes! Me gusta mucho ese modelo de Eighteen Sound , ahora no lo estan publicando mas....
Hice un baffle parecido hace un tiempo con un parlante malo y digamos que si no es perfecto , mejoró muchisimo.
Lo ideal seria medir los parametros de T/S del parlante y dimensionar la caja de acuerdo a ellos . Pero si te resultó , genial.

Si bien es un hibrido con un horn , puede calcularse por la teoria clasica de bass-reflex ya que puede asimilarse a una caja con una "sintonia" exagerada .


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo gaipa, me podrías decir como se llama la aplicación que usaste para obtener esas mediciones? Saludos...


----------



## gaipa

Ratmayor dijo:


> Excelente trabajo gaipa, me podrías decir como se llama la aplicación que usaste para obtener esas mediciones? Saludos...



No use ningun programa, escale todas las medidas. Osea en cambio de usar las medidas para el bajo de 18" como era el modelo inicial, las reduje de manera proporcional.
Es un trabajo engorroso pero con un poco de paciencia se logra


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo bafle gaipa felicitaciones 
saludos


----------



## LoMax13CE

hola juan y gipa, felicidades por sus nuevos bafles...


----------



## 18soundart

AntonioAA dijo:


> Excelentes! Me gusta mucho ese modelo de Eighteen Sound , ahora no lo estan publicando mas....
> Hice un baffle parecido hace un tiempo con un parlante malo y digamos que si no es perfecto , mejoró muchisimo.
> Lo ideal seria medir los parametros de T/S del parlante y dimensionar la caja de acuerdo a ellos . Pero si te resultó , genial.
> 
> Si bien es un hibrido con un horn , puede calcularse por la teoria clasica de bass-reflex ya que puede asimilarse a una caja con una "sintonia" exagerada .



buenas noches AntonioAA, aqui te dejo el link del cajon.
http://www.eighteensound.com/staticContent/applications/kits/18Sound_kit18.pdf
todavia lo publica la empresa e incluso tienen nuevos diseños de cajones.
 desde ZAPOPAN, JALISCO, MEXICO.


----------



## Martincl

Hola amigos del foro!! Feliz año para todos. 
Aca les dejo unas fotitos para compartir. Los hice a base de todo tipo de materiales reciclados, de otros equipos que fui encontrando o me donaron, lo unico que compre fue un tda7377 para el amplificador y dos tl071 para el preamplificador. No sera un Hi-end, pero me gustan como suenan. Soy de la idea de que se pueden aprovechar aparatos y componentes electronicos viejos, reutilzarlos y darles una nueva vida. Y de esta manera frenar un poco el consumo desenfrenado tan grande que tenemos como costumbre y asi cuidar un poco nuestro planeta y sus recursos.
Un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Te han quedado MUUUYYYY buenos!!!!! Lástima el efecto peine que debe tener el woofer y el medio . Los has cortado en activo o con crossover pasivo nomás?

PD: Se parecen *un poco*  a estos...





​


----------



## Martincl

Gracias... ezavalla, me explicarias lo del efecto peine? perdón por mi ignorancia. 
Con filtro pasivo, no tenia todos los materiales para hacerlas bi-amplificadas y filtros activos. Quizas en otra oportunidad.


----------



## juanfilas

Hola Martín, el filtro peine es un "efecto" que aparece por la forma que le has dado a los bafles, donde la onda que sale "para atrás del cono" rebota en la tapa posterior y vuelve al parlante (la forma que le diste ayuda a esto), como el mismo es casi transparente acústicamente hablando, se suman (interferencia constructiva y destructiva) las ondas que salen y las que vienen desde atrás, como estas están desfasadas (por varios motivos, como distancia recorrida, la onda que sale para atrás esta 180° desfasada, etc.) se crea una respuesta con forma de peine (las puntas es donde se suman las ondas, y los valles donde se restan). Este efecto también se da por la distancia que tenés de la pared hasta el bafle (también, la onda que rebota en la pared se suma o se resta), por eso en los estudios de grabación "serios" los bafles están empotrados, para no sufrir de este efecto.

Ahora que Ezavalla me corrija por que no se si es a lo que el se refiere


----------



## Tavo

juanfilas dijo:


> por eso en los estudios de grabación "serios" los bafles están empotrados, para no sufrir de este efecto.


  
Vos decís empotrados en la pared, en la mampostería? O yo agarré pa' cualquier lado...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No Juan, no hay nada que corregir. Los baffles cilíndricos tiene precisamente el efecto ese de "filtro peine" debido al perfil de la caja. La única forma de "planchar" ese efecto rellenar con lana de vidrio el baffle (la cantidad hay que probarla) para matar la onda que viaja hacia el fondo y la que luego rebota...pero sin elementos de medición, es imposible pegarle a la cantidad de relleno justa...por que es por prueba y error.


----------



## juanfilas

Tavo dijo:


> Vos decís empotrados en la pared, en la mampostería? O yo agarré pa' cualquier lado...


 
Quedan pegados a la pared como si fuese un bafle infinito, ahora, si lo haces con mdf o con un hueco en el ladrillo, es lo mismo.


----------



## Martincl

Gracias por la info y por compartir conocimiento. Yo de momento solo tengo un serrucho y un soldador, espero algun dia tener el instrumental apropiado y el conocimiento para poder hacer bafles profesionales. De momento sigo con mi hobby que me encanta, probando, experimentando y aprendiendo. Un saludo!


----------



## juanfilas

Todos arrancamos igual Martin, es mas yo antes no soldaba los terminales de los bafles


----------



## Helminto G.

Martincl dijo:


> Yo de momento solo tengo un serrucho y un soldador, espero algun dia tener el instrumental apropiado y el conocimiento para poder hacer bafles profesionales.


pues si eso haces con un serrucho y un cautin, quisiera ver que haras cuando tengas herramientas profecionales!!!!! hechale ganas


----------



## Martincl

Gracias Helminto G. Le pondré ganas!!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Hola gente!:

Aquí van unas fotos de unos curiosos bafles que construí con elementos más que comunes y que tenía a mano y parlantes rango extendido de 8 pulgadas que no son una gran cosa, pero preferí rescatarlos antes de abandonarlos por ahí y que terminen rompiéndose. Lo novedoso es que me permiten orientarlos en el ángulo vertical que necesite (en un amplio margen de ajustes). Tienen dos tipos de materiales para el relleno interno y son sellados. Les estoy fabricando la cobertura de protección para los parlantes. Las bases son tubos de 4 pulgadas y están rellenas con arena (para otorgarle un masa importante y que no resuenen a ninguna frecuencia) y están desacopladas con tres apoyos de punta semiesférica de modo que todo el conjunto quede mínimamente apoyado al piso y sin inestabilidades. Las esferas están construidas de globos antivandálicos de alumbrado público (no se asusten que no los robé!!!, sino que los dispongo normalmente en mi negocio de materiales eléctricos).

La idea a futuro es construir un soporte ajustable para un sistema de tres vías con tres esferas (de distintos tamaños para woofer, midrange y tweeter) que me permita un control independiente del ángulo vertical de cada vía como así también la altura y profundidad (en relación a cada una de las otras vías). Ver adjunto de altavoces 9-a

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

curiosos muy bonitos...


----------



## rash

muy originales... y utilizando restos de materiales.... muy bueno
enhorabuena y saludos

rash


----------



## diegomj1973

Muchas gracias Helminto G. y rash!.

Saludos


----------



## malesi

Pues yo le hubiera realizado una prueba
dejando el tubo sin arena, y con salida en
la parte de abajo, Para ver como suena.
A lo mejor....te gusta el sonido.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola gente:
He vuelto de vacaciones y me encantan los ultimos diseños que han subido !

Yo estoy inactivo por el tema calor , mi taller es un horno en estos dias , ya volveré!

Respecto del "Efecto peine" y los Nautilus ( pequeña diferencia de precio y diseño jejeje )  , estos ultimos terminan en punta , justamente para amortiguar dicho efecto ....


----------



## alejandro electronica

Jajaj!  mira salvo que tu taller este en planta baja creo que no sabes lo que es un horno. De todas formas tengo la dicha de que me puedo sacar toda la ropa (obvio que me quedo con un shortsito).


Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

¿Se acuerdan de los transductores que habia comprado para MIS monitores? 
miren como va avanzando el proyecto:






















Falta mucho, mas que nada en el frente que recien llevo las dos primeras placas pegas (lo que se ve) pero va encaminado.

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindos Juan la verdad que el trabajo que estás haciendo es admirable y muy hermoso 
Felicitaciones 
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esos baffles son un DELIRIO!!!!!! No te imaginás como me gustaría escucharlos!!!!!


----------



## Tavo

Una pregunta. ¿Que es esa capa interna de material "verde" entre pared y pared? Cuál es la función que cumple?
Se nota el tremendo laburo. Esas cajas van a pesar como 50Kg cada una más o menos... 

Espectacular.


----------



## 0002

Pues la capa esa imagino que debe ser algún material con una buena densidad , según he leido por ahí (aquí en el foro) es para hacer que el sonido se disperse a través de las paredes del bafle. En cuanto a las cajas a más de uno nos gustaría estar ahí el día que suenen por primera vez .

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Tavo, ese material es Vinilo de alta densidad, acá se vende como Barrier y si pesa muchísimo (5kg x metro cuadrado y solo tiene 3mm de espesor... y yo lo uso doble    )
Tiene dos funciones:

Una: Amortiguar las vibraciones que se transmiten del parlante y el interior de la caja a las paredes, en ciertas frecuencias (normalmente entre 800 y 1200hz) el mdf entra en resonancia, emitiendo mas sonido que los parlantes en algunos casos, el barrier esta para que no suceda esto, osea, es un amortiguador.

Dos: Si bien el mdf es un buen aislante acústico, le falta un poco, si te metes adentro de una caja de mdf de 25mm de espesor y hablas adentro, los de afuera te escuchan ¿me explico? osea, el sonido que sale para atrás del parlante también sale por las paredes, eso no es un problema mayor, ya que a 3 metros de distancia parace una fuente puntual, pero si lo podemos mejorar ¿por que no? el barrier es mucho mas aislante que el mdf (un promedio de 18db cada 3 mm). 

En pocas palabras, amortigua las ondas que llegan perpendicularmente a las paredes (chocan) y las que se transmiten paralelamente a las mismas (se transmiten).

Saludos

Pd: Ezavalla: te aseguro que yo tengo mas ganas de escuchar los baflecitos que vos estas armando


----------



## Tavo

Simplemente... 

No hay nada que decir. El trabajo que estás haciendo es magnífico. Quién no quisiera estar ahí en la primera prueba? Seguro que más de uno se emocionaría al oír semejante perfección.  (me incluyo)

Supuse que ese material serviría para eso. El MDF de por si solo es buen material, como decís... Y eso le da el "extra" que le falta...
Ahora tendrías que pensar en conseguir láminas de plomo para forrar las paredes interiores!!!  

No se si cabe la pregunta, pero, ¿Se puede saber con qué presupuesto estás contando para esto? Es solo para tener una idea a grandes rasgos... 

Felicitaciones, de verdad. Sos todo un profesional de avanzada en audio, Juan.

Saludos.

*Tengo una gran duda:* ¿Es posible atenuar completamente todo el sonido que proviene de la parte interna de la caja? (no se si me explico, la idea sería una caja que absorba el 100% del sonido interno, y que no salga al exterior por las paredes...)


----------



## carlosjofernandez

voy a compartir algo de conocimiento, para mejorar el golpe del woofer yo uso una madera apretando el woofer , o sea , la madera va entre la parte de atras de la caja y el imán( entra a presión)


----------



## juanfilas

Tavo dijo:


> Simplemente...
> 
> No hay nada que decir. El trabajo que estás haciendo es magnífico. Quién no quisiera estar ahí en la primera prueba? Seguro que más de uno se emocionaría al oír semejante perfección.  (me incluyo)
> 
> Supuse que ese material serviría para eso. El MDF de por si solo es buen material, como decís... Y eso le da el "extra" que le falta...
> Ahora tendrías que pensar en conseguir láminas de plomo para forrar las paredes interiores!!!
> 
> No se si cabe la pregunta, pero, ¿Se puede saber con qué presupuesto estás contando para esto? Es solo para tener una idea a grandes rasgos...
> 
> Felicitaciones, de verdad. Sos todo un profesional de avanzada en audio, Juan.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> *Tengo una gran duda:* ¿Es posible atenuar completamente todo el sonido que proviene de la parte interna de la caja? (no se si me explico, la idea sería una caja que absorba el 100% del sonido interno, y que no salga al exterior por las paredes...)



Gracias Tavo, casi uso plomo en este proyecto, pero como fundirlo y hacer un colada era imposible en mdf desistí, use su "correspondiente acústico" realmente el Barrier es muy fácil de trabajar, lo cortas con tijera...

Ahora viene el tema de crossover donde el profe ezavalla me esta dando una mano terrible, ya que, tiene muchas partes y unir todas y que de el resultado que espero se acerca mas a la electrónica que a la acústica, tiene muchas “redes” y la idea es que de el mismo resultado que un cross activo LR.

El presupuesto... y... es bastante elevado, no se si vale la pena, pero es algo que siempre quise hacer y ahora que puedo, simplemente arranque, armarlas calculo que sale algo de u$s3000 pero todavía no tengo un numero, lamentablemente casi todos los materiales son caros.

A las primeras escuchas están todos invitados   mp y se arregla cualquier día, tengo varias cosas lindas sonando, desde monitores que se arman por $1200 hasta estos que falta poco para que suenen, yo no tengo ningún problema en compartir una cerveza escuchando algo de música.

Saludos


----------



## masaru

*Tengo una gran duda:* ¿Es posible atenuar completamente todo el sonido que proviene de la parte interna de la caja? (no se si me explico, la idea sería una caja que absorba el 100% del sonido interno, y que no salga al exterior por las paredes...)[/QUOTE]

No se si todo , pero en una época me rondaba por la cabeza hacer unos bafles de suspención acústica hechos de cemento. Loco no ? Bueno la idea era usar los nichos para los medidores de gas ,aproximadamente 50 litros ; solo quedaría ponerle el frente de otro material. Pero desistí por el peso. Ahora me arreglo con unos bafles sony de  5" cuadrados.

Exelente juanfilas el laburo y las Ganas y el presupuesto y la terminación. Me imagino, algo digno de escuchar


----------



## juanfilas

El cemento no es buen aislante! nunca te quejaste en un edificio de los ruidos del vecino 

Para aislar completamente o casi completamente lo ideal es un bafle flotante literalmente adentro de otro con 10 cm de aire entre los dos, el tema es que te queda un bafle del tamaño de uno de 15´´ pero con un parlante de 5´´


----------



## Tavo

juanfilas dijo:


> El cemento no es buen aislante! nunca te quejaste en un edificio de los ruidos del vecino
> 
> Para aislar completamente o casi completamente lo ideal es un bafle flotante literalmente adentro de otro con 10 cm de aire entre los dos, el tema es que te queda un bafle del tamaño de uno de 15´´ pero con un parlante de 5´´


Mirá que interesante, no sabía eso!!

La verdad es que si, de estética quedaría por demás *horrible*, a no ser que vaya embutido en la pared, ahí si estaría bueno... 

Preguntaba eso porque supuse que algún material podría llegar a ser lo suficientemente denso como para que no pase ningún tipo de vibraciones; y pensé en el plomo, porque debe ser por defecto el mejor material... Pero plomo en cantidad, me refiero a paredes internas de 5mm de espesor como mínimo. La cuestión es que ahí los monitores pasarían a ser inmuebles... 

Estaría bueno hacer el intento, la cosa es dónde conseguir tanto plomo, tanta cantidad... Y lo malo es que es muy *tóxico* y *cancerígeno*... Eso ya no me gusta. 

Igual, cosas como esas ya rayan la locura, me parece que ni los mejores monitores del mundo deben tener tanta aislación, ya deja de ser una necesidad...

Saludos.


----------



## masaru

Algo interior me decía que no lo hiciera.


----------



## juanfilas

Tengo un buen amigo que tiene unos monitores con una capa de 5mm de plomo, justamente, es la misma persona que me recomendó el barrier...



Todo lo que esta 60db abajo de lo que suena pasa a ser inescuchable por cualquier ser humano, si logras atenuar 60db listo, al igual que las distorsiones, si están 60db atenuadas se consideran "inexistentes", y a efectos prácticos, 30-40db ya es un excelente número, no hay que volverse loco con esto, hay problemas mayores como el crossover, la sala y la corrección activa del sistema, pueden poner unos monitores baratos, pero con estas tres cosas bien implementadas, y va a sonar mil veces mejor que casi todos los sistemas que hay por ahi, se los garantizo, y sale mucho mas barato que unos buenos monitores...

Saludos


----------



## juanma

Tavo dijo:


> pensé en el plomo, porque debe ser por defecto el mejor material... Pero plomo en cantidad, me refiero a paredes internas de 5mm de espesor como mínimo. La cuestión es que ahí los monitores pasarían a ser inmuebles..


Al contrario, el mejor aislante es el vacio.
El sonido se propaga por medios materiales.

Al plomo siempre lo ponen en el ejemplo de que quierar que choque un neutrino.


----------



## juanfilas

juanma dijo:


> Al contrario, el mejor aislante es el vacio.
> El sonido se propaga por medios materiales.
> 
> Al plomo siempre lo ponen en el ejemplo de que quierar que choque un neutrino.



Exacto, o sino, como dije antes, dos materiales separados por aire ya que, el sonido se transmite muy bien por un medio sólido, pero no entre un solidó y uno gaseoso (o líquido) las transiciones de fase aíslan muy bien el sonido, por eso, si tenemos varias (aire, mdf, aire, mdf, aire) queda casi 100% aislado, si logramos vacío... mejor  

El plomo es buen material por que tiene muchísima masa y es plástico, con lo cual, amortigua y aisla un montón, y como tiene tanta masa, la fs sube muchísimo quedando fuera del rango que reproduce el parlante.

Saludos

pd: Se necesitan algo de 1 año luz de plomo para que el 50% de los neutrinos interactúen con el... ¿no se siente raro saber que por segundo somos atravesados por miles de millones de neutrinos y no nos damos cuenta?¿Algo similar pasa al sacarnos una radiografía, todo lo que quedo negro significa que las partículas nos atravesaron sin que nos demos cuenta y las mismas, van comiendo una placa de plomo que esta detrás del aparato...


----------



## Tavo

¿Y si hacemos un monitor enteramente de plomo?  Listo, paredes de 40 mm, y los frentes de 60mm.

Listo, no los movés ni con una topadora... y cuidado si estás en un departamento, no sea cosa que se raje la losa... 

Que manera de delirar... por dios..


----------



## Ratmayor

Juanfilas, te felicito, tus bafles son una verdadera belleza, si te tuviese de vecino ya estarías buscando las maneras de mudarte 



Tavo dijo:


> ¿Y si hacemos un monitor enteramente de plomo?


Que pretendes hacer un bafle anti-radioactivo?


----------



## AntonioAA

Juan: Hermosos los baffles . Tremendo trabajo!!!
No alcanzo a entender lo que queres hacer con el frente...

Respecto al plomo corrijo , dentro de mis modestos conocimientos: es INELASTICO , o sea al deformarlo NO vuelve a su posicion original y toda la deformacion se transforma en calor , por tanto es MUY absorbente. Poco práctico , eso si.....


----------



## Tavo

Estás seguro Antonio? Me parece que le estás pifiando mal...


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Juan: Hermosos los baffles . Tremendo trabajo!!!
> No alcanzo a entender lo que queres hacer con el frente...
> 
> Respecto al plomo corrijo , dentro de mis modestos conocimientos: es INELASTICO , o sea al deformarlo NO vuelve a su posicion original y toda la deformacion se transforma en calor , por tanto es MUY absorbente. Poco práctico , eso si.....



Exacto, fijate que pongo "plástico"  osea, que se deforma y no vuelve a su posición original, sino que transforma la energía en calor y así queda, y ese es el proceso por el cual amortigua las ondas (energía), y como dice Antonio, es un excelente material, pero no muy practico.
El frente es lo mismo que en las paredes, tiene una capa de amortiguante que rodea el parlante (se ve en la ultima o ante ultima foto, solo que en vez de barrier uso silicona, y en vez de 6mm uso 12mm, ademas, va otra capa amortiguante de barrier al final, ya cuando veas el frente terminado te vas a dar cuenta, como tiene 51mm espesor, me deja jugar bastante con esto y amortiguar un montón.

Saludos



Ha me olvidaba, el frente solo va agarrado al "cajón" interior del bafle, no toca al exterior, la capa interior de mdf es 2mm mas alta que la externa. De esta forma, las pocas ondas que se transmiten, se transmiten al interior del bafle y no afuera donde "suenan"


----------



## Ratmayor

Una pequeña pregunta, ese material verde que usaste en el bafle se puede reemplazar por algo mas comun asi como el fieltro?


----------



## juanfilas

No, ya que el fieltro es lo solo absorbente y tiene muy poca masa, sirve para dentro del bafle, un buen sustituto y fácil de hacer es cemento de contacto con arena, tambien hay varios materiales para la construcción que cumplen con los requisitos, como brea, sellador, silicona, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Pero qué buenas opciones!

Me gustó la del cemento de contacto con arena... debe quedar algo bastante sólido y con mucha masa, difícil que entre en resonancia... También me gustó la de la brea, podría ser brea asfáltica, esa que se vende "en panes", que es sólida y se funde... eso queda durísimo una vez seco...

Buenas ideas. 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Vuelvo a insistir con la brea , que ya tuvo una larga discusion no se en que thread: ES TRAIDORA !!
No se porta igual segun temperatura y se degrada con el tiempo y puede terminar yendo a un parlante...

Lamentablemente no tengo forma ni tiempo de medirlo , pero me ha resultado buena la gomaespuma impregnada con protector de subcarrocerias , es bien inelastica y no pesa horrores ni es carisimo.


----------



## hazard_1998

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vuelvo a insistir con la brea , que ya tuvo una larga discusion no se en que thread: ES TRAIDORA !!
> No se porta igual segun temperatura y se degrada con el tiempo y puede terminar yendo a un parlante...
> 
> Lamentablemente no tengo forma ni tiempo de medirlo , pero me ha resultado buena la gomaespuma impregnada con protector de subcarrocerias , es bien inelastica y no pesa horrores ni es carisimo.


vos decis este thread??:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/515039/


----------



## AntonioAA

Efectivamente, hazard !


----------



## Ratmayor

juanfilas dijo:


> No, ya que el fieltro es lo solo absorbente y tiene muy poca masa, sirve para dentro del bafle, un buen sustituto y fácil de hacer es cemento de contacto con arena, tambien hay varios materiales para la construcción que cumplen con los requisitos, como brea, sellador, silicona, etc.


 Aqui hay minas abandonadas de brea  lo del cemento y arena si me llama la atención, recuerdo que hace unos años trabaje como electricista en una construcción de un estudio de televisión, recuerdo que la habitación tenia paredes dobles y usaron poliestireno y arena como material aislante entre esas 2 paredes...

​ 


AntonioAA dijo:


> ...pero me ha resultado buena la gomaespuma impregnada con protector de subcarrocerias , es bien inelastica y no pesa horrores ni es carisimo...


Te refieres a la que se aplica como aislante termico? Espuma de poliuretano?


----------



## AntonioAA

no Rat... es la espuma de poliester (creo) , que se usa para relleno de almohadones por ejemplo , tambien colchones... puede que la conozcan como "esponja" tambien , aqui se compra en planchas de distintos espesores


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> no Rat... es la espuma de poliester (creo) , que se usa para relleno de almohadones por ejemplo , tambien colchones... puede que la conozcan como "esponja" tambien , aqui se compra en planchas de distintos espesores


Antonio, nada mejor que una foto para aclararlo! 






Y por lo que dijiste, Antonio, calculo que deben ser planchas finas de este material impregnadas con pintura para carrocerías de auto...






Saludos.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola como estan, necesito de su colaboracion, tengo problemas al usar el programas para ver que tipo y tamaño de caja para este Parlante, me gustaria que alguien que ya sabe usar este programa me ayudara a calcular, el tamaño y tipo de caja para este parlante, marca Peavey Black Widow 1801-8. Tengo la intencion de Hacer una caja Frontal doble, pero no se si seria lo recomendable. Estare muy agradecido de antemano.
En la pagina de Peavey no indican que tipo de caja recomiendan para este parlante. Solo en el cubo que hacen las pruebas.

Especificaciones 

Znom (ohms)-8
Revc (ohms)-6.23
Sd (square meters)-0.124	
BL (T/M)-18.00
Fo (Hz)-40.4
Vas (liters)-284.9
Cms (uM/N)-131.1
Mms (gm)-118.00
Qms-5.59
Qes-0.577
Qts-0.523
Xmax (mm)-5.0
Le (mH)-0.30
SPL (1W 1m)-97.0
No (%)-3.18
Vd (cu in/ml)-75.6/1239
Pmax (watts pgm)-700
Disp. (cu. in/ml)-228/3737


----------



## AntonioAA

Les comento: tal cual ilustró brillantemente el amigo Tavo , esos son los materiales . 
La gomaespuma la tengo gratis y abundante ya que en lo de un cliente grande que tengo , los toner recargados vienen envueltos en ella y yo los colecciono... son de 1 cm de espesor .


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Les comento: tal cual ilustró brillantemente el amigo Tavo , esos son los materiales .









AntonioAA dijo:


> La gomaespuma la tengo gratis y abundante ya que en lo de un cliente grande que tengo , los toner recargados vienen envueltos en ella y yo los colecciono... son de 1 cm de espesor .


Aprovechá, que no es nada barata! 

Che, me gustó ese método, será cuestión de probar. En casa hay bastante pintura para sub-carrocerías... me parece que dos tarros. Goma espuma no tengo, y menos tan fina, pero será cuestión de conseguir.

Les comento que mi método de relleno, el que uso siempre es: Una capa de plancha de corcho, de ~3mm y luego Fieltro... ese que se usa para tapizados de autos.

Y, si la quieren hacer mejor todavía: Corcho + Moqueta (alfombra).

Todos los materiales pegados con Cemento de Contacto. En un baffle de menos de 50 litros he llegado a gastar hasta 1kg de pegamento...

Saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien

tavo dijo:
			
		

> Todos los materiales pegados con Cemento de Contacto. En un baffle de menos de 50 litros he llegado a gastar hasta 1kg de pegamento...


pero que gastador ,usaste mucho ,,,,,,
al pegamento se lo diluye y se lo aplica con un soplete tipo pintura,solo una delgada capa en las dos superficies a unir ,dejar que seque y luego se unen las piezas,,,no las soltás mas


----------



## dandany

Buenaaas amigos!!! ante ayer rescate de la casa de mi papa 2 parlantes con la madera podrida me llevo la sorpresa que son unos sansui de doble via de 8'' con Tweeter cono de 3'' el tw filtrado con 2 cap electroliticos no polarizados de 4,7 en serie y el woofer con una bobina de aproximadamente 40 vueltas sobre nucleo de aire...bueno.. la cuestion es que estoy queriendo hacerle una caja de nuevo saque las medidas de la anterior y aproximadamente tiene 30 litros mas el medio kilo de fibra de vidrio que tenia dentro jajaja saque la medida de los ports reflex que estaban podridos y los tire son de 10cm largo por 1'' de diam rescate muchas cosas creo que valdra la pena todo funciona muy bien ,son blanditos los parlantes ,me olvide de ver el modelo de la caja porque decia...pero es de 50wrms le meti con un tda7294 faltando 1/4 de volumen para el maximo y se comporto de 10 en una caja de 20 litros..pero puesto asi nomas para ver que tal suena , quisiera saber si alguno me tira una pista de que modelo de sansui pueden ser...les paso unas fotos del woofer  

PD:creo que el modelo es S 30


----------



## juanfilas

¿Alguien dijo compresión y transmisión de vibraciones?


----------



## Tavo

Mmm... eso se ve muy profesional, pero todavía no logro entender para qué son esos 5 "cositos" blancos...  

Mmm.. pensándolo mejor... serán algún tipo de tuercas para sujetar el woofer? 

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

Si Tavo, son "maderitas" con la tuerca antigiro agarrada a la misma, estas están para aumentar la superficie de apoyo en el barrier y que no transmita las vibraciones. Se ve blanco por la cola para aumentar la rigidez.
Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

pará juan! aca hay gente sensible!... pensa en la salud de las personas que te leen y ven tus fotos.... 


la verdad, hablando en serio, impresionante lo que estas haciendo....

cuando sale la reunion audiofila?.... mi intension es terminar mi proyecto valvular y hacerlo escuchar, asi tengo opiniones al respecto  .........si queres anda viendo las fotos de como está quedando: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=394&pictureid=6161

mas allá de los transductores, cuanto $$$ estas gastando en las cajas?


----------



## juanfilas

Muy lindo el valvular! antes postié el valor aprox. mas o menos u$s3000.

Mañana creo que me junto a escuchar algo de música y medir unos parlantes y tweeters, si alguien esta interesado, que mande un mp.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

dame mas tiempo juan! me falta todo el otro canal! y el bobinado del trafo de salida del primer canal me llevó casi dos dias, asi que para el otro canal va  a ser maso menos lo mismo de tedioso...  a ver si para despues que vuelva de vacaciones (fines de febrero) sale algo....

che, u$s3000 solo de laburo de carpinteria? ademas de los transductores? no será mucho??


----------



## juanfilas

u$s3000 con todo incluido, sino es un robo, en transductores puestos en arg. tenes algo de u$s2000.

Lamentablemente los materiales para armarlo son caros, especialmente el crossover, que es bastante complicado y encima... pasivo...

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Soy tan burro que aun no entiendo como funciona ese frente !!! Pero que te estas tomando un trabajo tremendo y una prolijidad acorde.. no hay duda.


----------



## santiagovargas

Ver el archivo adjunto 66200
 Ver el archivo adjunto 66201
 Ver el archivo adjunto 66202


con que diablos se hacen ese tipo de agujeros yo hice un parlante y no me quedo un circulo si no algo tirando mas bien a un cuadrado jaja con que herramienta se hacen esos agujeros tan perfectos y esos contornos curvos con la forma del parlante??


----------



## Tavo

santiagovargas dijo:


> con que diablos se hacen ese tipo de agujeros yo hice un parlante y no me quedo un circulo si no algo tirando mas bien a un cuadrado jaja con que herramienta se hacen esos agujeros tan perfectos y esos contornos curvos con la forma del parlante??


Para empezar Santiago, habrás visto que ese frente está compuesto por tres maderas, y cada una está trabajada individualmente, y luego pegadas con cola de carpintero.

El agujero donde va instalado el woofer se puede hacer sin muchos problemas con una sierra caladora de mano, con la hoja de sierra bien fina, cosa que no "arranque" la madera, y más si es MDF.
También se puede hacer con la misma herramienta pero un poco más chico, sin tanta prolijidad, y luego ir llevando al diámetro real con alguna lijadora circular o un tupí. Y me parece que también se podría hacer con una fresadora de mano.

Después no tiene mucha ciencia, el calado externo que se ve tan bonito está hecho con una fresadora eléctrica de mano (supongo) y es para que el woofer encastre mejor y más al ras de la madera...

En fin... la mayoría de las molduras/calados que ves se pueden hacer con una fresadora eléctrica de mano como alguna de estas...
http://www.herramientas-madera.com/fotos_productos/DW625E_lg.jpg
http://www.bricolandia.es/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/bosch-gkf-600-fresadora-gkf600.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/Oberfraese.jpg

Por cierto, para lograr tales resultados es necesaria una herramienta fundamental, que es la base se todo:
*La prolijidad y dedicación al trabajar. *

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Soy tan burro que aun no entiendo como funciona ese frente !!! Pero que te estas tomando un trabajo tremendo y una prolijidad acorde.. no hay duda.


 
A ver... vamos por partes Antonio.

La primera placa es el frente en si con los agujeros para el woofer y tweeter mas los calados para que queden empotrados (con fresadora).

La segunda placa es solo un "contenedor" es casi toda hueca y se relleno con silicona para amortiguar vibraciones, use la segunda ya que es la mas cercana al woofer, si ven bien, la silicona casi rodea el woofer. una vez pegada con la primera se le hizo el calado para mejorar la compresión del parlante (mejorar es disminuirla en audio).

La tercera tiene el agujero del tweeter y el del woofer ya con un Angulo de 45° para la compresión, se empieza a formar un ovalo ya que las paredes al ser de 33mm de espesor, limitan el mismo.

La cuarta es igual a la tercera solo que sin el hueco del tweeter ya que entra en el agujero de 3 placas. De nuevo, el agujero se agranda y lo limitan los bordes (33mm)
Falta la quinta que es una capa de barrier mas para amortiguar un poco mas.

Una vez pegadas las cuatro capas y cortados los bordes para mejorar la difracción y que quede mas fachero, pase a armar el sistema de fijación de los tornillos, donde, los mismos no agarran al frente de 1, sino que agarran a unas maderitas que están flotantes sobre unos pequeños trozos de barrier (ver foto). Esto es para que no se transmitan vibraciones por los tornillos al frente.

El frente no va agarrado al bafle entero sino, que al "cajón" interior, el mismo sobresale 2mm con respecto al exterior, de esta forma, cualquier vibración que llegara a quedar, se transmite al cajón interior que esta rodeado de barrier (6mm pa afuera y 3mm pa adentro) amortiguándose mejor y aislándolas mejor.

Y listo, ese es el diseño del frente ¿alguna duda?


----------



## hazard_1998

juanfilas dijo:


> A ver... vamos por partes Antonio.
> 
> La primera placa es el frente en si con los agujeros para el woofer y tweeter mas los calados para que queden empotrados (con fresadora).
> 
> La segunda placa es solo un "contenedor" es casi toda hueca y se relleno con silicona para amortiguar vibraciones, use la segunda ya que es la mas cercana al woofer, si ven bien, la silicona casi rodea el woofer. una vez pegada con la primera se le hizo el calado para mejorar la compresión del parlante (mejorar es disminuirla en audio).
> 
> La tercera tiene el agujero del tweeter y el del woofer ya con un Angulo de 45° para la compresión, se empieza a formar un ovalo ya que las paredes al ser de 33mm de espesor, limitan el mismo.
> 
> La cuarta es igual a la tercera solo que sin el hueco del tweeter ya que entra en el agujero de 3 placas. De nuevo, el agujero se agranda y lo limitan los bordes (33mm)
> Falta la quinta que es una capa de barrier mas para amortiguar un poco mas.
> 
> Una vez pegadas las cuatro capas y cortados los bordes para mejorar la difracción y que quede mas fachero, pase a armar el sistema de fijación de los tornillos, donde, los mismos no agarran al frente de 1, sino que agarran a unas maderitas que están flotantes sobre unos pequeños trozos de barrier (ver foto). Esto es para que no se transmitan vibraciones por los tornillos al frente.
> 
> El frente no va agarrado al bafle entero sino, que al "cajón" interior, el mismo sobresale 2mm con respecto al exterior, de esta forma, cualquier vibración que llegara a quedar, se transmite al cajón interior que esta rodeado de barrier (6mm pa afuera y 3mm pa adentro) amortiguándose mejor y aislándolas mejor.
> 
> Y listo, ese es el diseño del frente ¿alguna duda?




*Te envidddio* (sanamente).... sabelo


----------



## Tavo

Ah... son 4 maderas...  No me había dado cuenta.

Mejor que lo explique el dueño, que esto es demasiado para nosotros...  

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

¿Como el dueño? supongo que soy yo  ¿o ya me lo afanaron???

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

dame tiempo juan, dame tiempo.... jajajajj. te estan quedando DPM!


----------



## Tavo

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿Como el dueño? supongo que soy yo  ¿o ya me lo afanaron???
> 
> Saludos!


Naaaaa....  Dije "el dueño", pero si, sos vos... Es que si leés mi anterior comentario, dije que el frente estaba compuesto por tres maderas... pero me equivoqué. 

El diseño es muy bueno, y dudo "que te lo afanen"... porque las medidas de la caja no están en ningún lado... Así que, por ese lado quedate tranqui que no pasa naranja. 

El día que pueda comprarme unos monitores, te los encargo a vos. Made in Argentina. 

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahora si, clarisimo , Juan ! 
Desconozco el material que llamas Barrier ... ni su densidad ni elasticidad ni deformabilidad.

Con la mejor onda te digo que no me termina de convencer la fijacion del parlante . Ojo, esto es totalmente intuitivo . Primer temor: que con el tiempo se afloje al ceder el Barrier . Segundo : lo asentaria sobre un anillo de Barrier asi queda totalmente suspendido... 

En mi caso , pegué el frente con silicona , el parlante sigue firme al frente . Haria las veces de Barrier , no se si soy claro. El area de silicona es importante , no menos de 3 cm de ancho y  5mm de espesor .
Vos diras que el frente "emite" , es cierto . pero esta amortiguado por la silicona respecto del resto del gabinete . A su vez conforma un conjunto de mas masa con el parlante .

Espero tus resultados!! Ojala me ganes....


----------



## juanfilas

Es que es al dope un anillo de barrier (es vinilo de alta densidad, pesa 5kg por metro cuadrado con 3mm de espesor, es un material específicamente diseñado para esto, amortiguar y aislar, se usa en las paredes de estudios o en salas de motores que hacen mucho ruido) ya que hay cinco tornillos y nada mas (no creo que se despegue nunca ya que con la misma presión de los mismos queda apretado), si decís por el apoyo del parlante en la madera, no hace falta nada, este parlante ya trae una junta específicamente diseñada para esto (es como una goma densa y pegajosa, pero que no se pega... me explico? jaja). El parlante queda totalmente suspendido con su propia junta, y los tornillos también ya que son puntuales del otro lado, entre medio esta el mdf.

¿Ahora me explique bien o te vas a pegar un viaje para que lo hablemos en persona   ?



dibujo hecho en 5 minutos (no me maten!):



Mejor explicación no puedo


----------



## juanma

Me hizo acordar a tus diseños Juan, a diferencia que estes es de piedra creo!


----------



## juanfilas

pd: es corte, la junta parlante es un anillo.

Saludos



Muy lindos Juanma, no es piedra es enchapado  Es similar el diseño (bue... hay miles similares) aunque hay diferencias muy marcadas. Le podrían haber puesto un tweeter mejor... el DQ25 de vifa es infinitamente superior y sale u$s 3 mas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan: No sigás subiendo fotos hasta que esté terminado, por que la cantidad de agua que he perdido babeándome no sé como la voy a recuperar 





​


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañeros comparto este pequeño proyecto que estoy realizando en las tardes de mis fines de semana, subo mis subwoofers de 15" aun estoy terminandolos ya estan pintados y sellados,  casi no me queda tiempo entre semana pero por el momento estan pasivos aun no me desido si hacerlos activosle faltan los frontales, otros detalles y claro esta la serigrafia para darle el toque personal estan un tris oscuras las fotos pero ahi aguantan, si lo quieren detallar mas de cerca dejo un pequeño video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBKMYyJnW18&feature=youtu.be


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas. 
Muy lindos, ademas de terminacion muy profesional.

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Muy lindos, ademas de terminacion muy profesional.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas Gracias por tu comentario compañero alejandro electronica, gracias por ver mi trabajo


----------



## juanfilas

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañeros comparto este pequeño proyecto que estoy realizando en las tardes de mis fines de semana, subo mis subwoofers de 15" aun estoy terminandolos ya estan pintados y sellados,  casi no me queda tiempo entre semana pero por el momento estan pasivos aun no me desido si hacerlos activosle faltan los frontales, otros detalles y claro esta la serigrafia para darle el toque personal estan un tris oscuras las fotos pero ahi aguantan, si lo quieren detallar mas de cerca dejo un pequeño video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBKMYyJnW18&feature=youtu.be



Muy prolijos   excelente trabajo
Veo las cajas un poco chicas, ¿las tenes trabajando con transformada de Linkwitz?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No lo creo  ... parecen BR con el port hacia arriba..

Y que novedades hay de tus obras de arte??????


----------



## YIROSHI

juanfilas dijo:


> Muy prolijos   excelente trabajo
> Veo las cajas un poco chicas, ¿las tenes trabajando con transformada de Linkwitz?



Gracias por tu comentario compañero juanfilas, respecto a las medidas es un estandar Yamaha de 45cm al Cubo el cual por eso se les denomina cubo oriental





ezavalla dijo:


> No lo creo  ... parecen BR con el port hacia arriba..
> 
> Y que novedades hay de tus obras de arte??????



Que no crees compañero?? el port o desfogue ese lo tiene es atras subo una foto para que lo mires, en la parte de arriba lo que ves es un inyector que diseñe tanto el inyector como el port ( desfogue) de atras  fue colocado de acuerdo a las mediciones y niveles de aire

Gracias por tu comentario compañero pero son unos Subwoofer realmente muy sencillos con su respectiva proteccion, lo que si he dedicado es un buen tiempo es a su terminado, de diferente es el inyector y el diseño es hecho con un estandar Yamaha SB-M y aun me falta hacerles los frontales, de resto son unos subwoofer muy caseros compañero ezavalla


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

YIROSHI dijo:


> Que no crees compañero??


No creo que lo tengas funcionando con la Transformación de Linkwitz tal como preguntó juanfilas  ... solo eso


----------



## juanfilas

Ha! pense que el "agujero" que tienen arriba es para colocar un poste y poner la caja de medios-agudos en el mismo, supuse que era cerrada la caja.
Si es Bass reflex me olvido de la pregunta 

Saludos

Edu: En un rato subo alguna foto, hoy las mido   



Fotos de avances, los detalles blancos que se ven en el frente es por que le di una pequeña lijada y como estaba con una capa de cola que todavía no seco del todo, quedo así, tengo que esperar unos días mas para lijarlo bien, así que aprovecho los mismos para medirlas y arrancar con la parte mas critica del diseño, el crossover


----------



## Tavo

No se puede creer lo tuyo... Esas imágenes... 

Que pedazo de laburo te mandaste!!! Mis más sinceras felicitaciones. Ese frente es una locura! Queda muy muy bien!

Impecable tu trabajo, cada centavo que invertiste realmente vale la pena...

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

No te cansas de dar envidia ???


----------



## sergio rossi

Eatimadisimo Juan, ''si seguis posteando de esta forma vamos a tener que pedir que te manden a moderacion por generar envidia desmesurada en el foro'', .... Ba!! mentira me alegro que tengas tan avanzado este diseño que realmente esta para babearse... y espero ansiosos mas info de como van las cosas. Simplemente EXELENTE!!!! un gran abrazo. sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

Frente terminado y detalle del agarre, como ven, solo se agarra al cajón interno, transmitiendo las vibraciones que sobrevivieron al mega frente adentro del bafle con lo cual, están muchísimos db´s atenuadas y "atrapadas y amortiguadas" por dos capas de barrier, una de 6mm y otra de 3mm.





Antonio, si bien, los transductores usados en este proyecto salen un ojo de la cara, un riñón y algún órgano mas, esto se puede hacer perfectamente con transductores mas baratos con excelentes resultados, no es caro el tema del bafle, es mucho trabajo, nada mas, todos los materiales los conseguís en casas de construcción. La idea no es dar envidia, sino que se animen a armar algo así, cualquiera que tenga la habilidad para armar una potencia o un bafle "normal" tiene habilidad para armar algo así, medir como corresponde los t/s y filtrar bien la info. que se lee en Internet, se tarda bastante (yo llevo mas de dos meses) pero los resultados son sorprendentes, y sobre todo... si se cuida dura toda la vida o por lo menos 15 años...
Saludos

Pd: conozco a alguien en el foro que esta por comprar unos lindos transductores... podrías animarte a armar algo así no?


----------



## YIROSHI

ezavalla dijo:


> No creo que lo tengas funcionando con la Transformación de Linkwitz tal como preguntó juanfilas  ... solo eso



Gracias por la aclaracion compañero, asi es no la tengo trabajando con Linkwitz Transform Circuit, los tengo con CrossOver X-Bass de doble bobina, con su protencion y su respectivo filtrado


----------



## Juan Jose

Impresionante todos! 

Simplemente 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## YIROSHI

juanfilas dijo:


> Ha! pense que el "agujero" que tienen arriba es para colocar un poste y poner la caja de medios-agudos en el mismo, supuse que era cerrada la caja.
> Si es Bass reflex me olvido de la pregunta
> 
> Saludos
> 
> No compañero es un inyector para reducir frecuencias, al igual que son Bass Reflex para tal fin y la caja acustica es ventilada y semisellada
> 
> 
> 
> Compañero excelente trabajo, estan muy profesionales me gusto tu diseño muy original y innovadorfelicitacios te estan quedando excelentes
> 
> Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

YIROSHI dijo:


> juanfilas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! pense que el "agujero" que tienen arriba es para colocar un poste y poner la caja de medios-agudos en el mismo, supuse que era cerrada la caja.
> Si es Bass reflex me olvido de la pregunta
> 
> Saludos
> 
> No compañero es un inyector para reducir bajas frecuencias, al igual que son Bass Reflex para tal fin y si la caja acustica es sellada
> 
> 
> 
> Compañero excelente trabajo, estan muy profesionales me gusto tu diseño muy original y innovadorfelicitacios te estan quedando excelentes
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A que te refieres con "inyector"? ¿qué es fisicamente?
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## renanvinicius

juanfilas dijo:


> YIROSHI dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A que te refieres con "inyector"? ¿qué es fisicamente?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eso mismo me pregunto yo.
> que inyecta y como trabaja?
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañeros dejo un pequeño video para que los detallen un poco mas, espero que les haya gustado y muchas gracias por sus comentarios

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhju4-TWznU&feature=youtu.be





renanvinicius dijo:


> juanfilas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> eso mismo me pregunto yo.
> que inyecta y como trabaja?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compañero renanvinicius, el inyector el cual es un diseño mio en pocas palabras es para que el subwoofer no de un golpe tan seco, es una valvula electronica que abre y cierra segun la extraccion de aire y hace que la acustica llegue a unos niveles de resonancia de impacto el famoso bom bom o retumbe en una escala de frecuencias un poco mas graves, el cual esta complementado con software Xbass que eleva mucho mas los graves, por eso en la parte de atras se ve unos conectores ahi se conecta la alimentacion del inyector que va conectado al CrossOver de doble bobina es un prototipo que estoy haciendo y hasta ahora he obtenido grandes resultados espero que les haya gustado mi diseño
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juanfilas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIROSHI dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A que te refieres con "inyector"? ¿qué es fisicamente?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Compañero juanfilas asi como se lo acabo de desir a un compañero del foro, es una valvula electronica inyectora que abre y cierra segun los niveles de aire, es un prototipo ya que me gusta diseñar cosas que sean no tan comunes
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## KACHALOTE

Hola amigo Yiroshi wooowque subwoofer tan chidos te has armado estan espectaculares muy pero muy profesionales y lo del inyector sin palabras como lo has hecho para que abra-cierre y  deje entrar y salir el aire woowes la primera vez que veo algo asi y quisiera saber mas de como funciona y si se puede armar, podrias subir una foto del intector estoy intrigado de saber como es, una pregunta amigo que partes utilizaste se consiguen facil o hay que hacerlas muchas gracias amigo por tus aportes tan geniales, te felicito, el video esta padrisimo, cuando enseñas hacer unos sub asi de padres


----------



## juanfilas

Estoy en el trabajo y no puedo ver el video así que es una pregunta de apresurado nomás ¿La válvula abre y cierra a la misma frecuencia del grave o solo cuando dentro de la caja existe una sobrepresión? por que si es el segundo caso no le encuentro mucho sentido  , seria como hacer una doble sintonía (suponiendo que el tubo donde esta la válvula tiene distinto diámetro y largo que el sintonía original) podría dejarla siempre abierta que seria lo mismo, bue.. cambia el ataque de la sintonía, habría que ver en que medida...Por otro lado, ¿tendrás alguna medición acústica del sub con y sin la válvula funcionando? ya que estoy interesado en que cambia el sonido.
Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI

juanfilas dijo:


> Estoy en el trabajo y no puedo ver el video así que es una pregunta de apresurado nomás 
¿La válvula abre y cierra a la misma frecuencia del grave o solo cuando dentro de la caja existe una sobrepresión? por que si es el segundo caso no le encuentro mucho sentido  , seria como hacer una doble sintonía (suponiendo que el tubo donde esta la válvula tiene distinto diámetro y largo que el sintonía original) podría dejarla siempre abierta que seria lo mismo, bue.. cambia el ataque de la sintonía, habría que ver en que medida...Por otro lado, ¿tendrás alguna medición acústica del sub con y sin la válvula funcionando? ya que estoy interesado en que cambia el sonido.
> Saludos!



Compañero juanfilas, asi es compañero como comente la valvula esta conectado al CrossOver y la misma frecuencia de oscilacion la controla, yo empese a experimentar con ello con un fan de alta revolucion extrayendo y inyectando aire a la misma frecuencia del grave, y asi fui experimentando con ello hasta que cree el inyector algo que no es muy comun como se han podido dar cuenta y si compañero se nota la diferencia no es grande, pero tampoco es pequeña se nota encuanto a que el golpe no es tan seco y  es mas sonoro, es como tu tener una habitacion con muchas cosas dentro, el sonido rebota en cada una de esas cosas, al estar vacia no mas hablar crea casi una resonancia de eco, para que se propague muy bien y no sea lenta la vibracion necesita un medio como el aire y asi se propaga con mayor velocidad, creando un colchon de aire, vos que eres un master en acustica sabes esto mas que nadie yo soy tan solo un principiante no compañero aun no tengo una medicion acustica exacta, ya que casi no me queda tiempo por mi trabajo y solo los fines de semana le hago sus detalles





KACHALOTE dijo:


> Hola amigo Yiroshi wooowque subwoofer tan chidos te has armado estan espectaculares muy pero muy profesionales y lo del inyector sin palabras como lo has hecho para que abra-cierre y  deje entrar y salir el aire woowes la primera vez que veo algo asi y quisiera saber mas de como funciona y si se puede armar, podrias subir una foto del intector estoy intrigado de saber como es, una pregunta amigo que partes utilizaste se consiguen facil o hay que hacerlas muchas gracias amigo por tus aportes tan geniales, te felicito, el video esta padrisimo, cuando enseñas hacer unos sub asi de padres



Gracias por tu comentario compañero KACHALOTE el inyector no es gran cosa cualquiera lo puede hacer, se necesita un Desfogue PRO DRX, la valvula es caseriya, esta hecha de un Fan de Alta revolucion con un obturador de 20mm y un servo motor controlado con la frecuencia del subwoofer el cual tiene la funcion de abrir o cerrar el obturador de la valvula como por desirlo un motor audioritmico y eso es todo compañero el fin de semana que me pongo a caharrearlos subo el inyector, pero como te comento no es la gran cosa


----------



## tatajara

Felicitaciones juanfilias cada vez te admiro más de los trabajos que haces 
Algún día voy a pasar por tu casa y me voy a llevar tus manos a ver qué haces  joda
Suerte con tus proyectos 
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá las fotos del último proyecto. Un par de recintos acústicos tipo Concert.
Están pensados (y sintonizados) para 4 altavoces Eminence Delta Pro-12A y por el momento, están con cualquier cosa. Sintonizados a 62Hz, por lo menos, no suenan más mal que en los recintos donde estaban esos altavoces. 
Forrados con Resina poliester y fibra de vidrio. Quedaron como piedras y se ven bien. 

Unas humildes fotos.



 

 

 

 



Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy buenos Tacatomon! 
Material interesante la resina poliester.. algun dia voy a experimentar con ella.


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañeros dejo un par de Fotos del Inyector que construi, y el Fan esta modificado estilo propulsor, ya que muchos pensaban o a simple vista parecia que era un simple Port o desfogue asi salen de las dudas de como es

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Mas que salir de dudas... me entran todas juntas !!!!!!!
Invento extraño el tuyo. yo creia que habia visto todo.....


----------



## YIROSHI

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mas que salir de dudas... me entran todas juntas !!!!!!!
> Invento extraño el tuyo. yo creia que habia visto todo.....



Si es algo no comun por desirlo asi

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañeros dejo un par de Fotos del Inyector que construi, y el Fan esta modificado estilo propulsor, ya que muchos pensaban o a simple vista parecia que era un simple Port o desfogue asi salen de las dudas de como es



  
No entiendo que es lo que hace...  
Por que si es lo que yo creo, estarías haciendo "algo parecido a variar la sintonía del baffle" en función de lo que te manda el "crossover"...que no sé que características tiene para ajustar dinámicamente el resonador.

En fin, parece algo interesante.... pero sin mas info.... no hay mucho para opinar.


----------



## YIROSHI

ezavalla para no ir a complejas formulas, es simplemente un atenuador de la resonancia de 2 niveles de ventilacion, antes de ello 3 cosas que se debe tener encuenta, la vibracion la amortiguacion y la resonancia, la velocidad de propagacion depende de las propiedades elastaicas y de la inercia, cuando la presion se eleva en el interior de la caja acustica y el aire no puede fluir a gran velocidad por el Port antes que suceda ello,  el inyector extrae aire y lo inyecta variandolo como una balanza a gran velocidad, para que se produsca una resonancia mas grave y no de un golpe tan seco, y amortiguado con la cantidad necesaria para dar ese nivel de impacto que tanto nos gusta, a mas aire mas velocidad al ser lo contrario se produce lo que comentaba una reverberacion acustica que pareciese que hubiese doble golpe como si fuese una habiatacion vacia, en una caja no ventilada no tiene un buen bajo pero se escucha muy claro, ya que trabaja con su propio aire, si es muy ventilada habra cierta distorcion, si controlamos esa ventilacion daria como resultado una variante de resonancia atenuada con un toque de reverberacion, pues compañeros no se mucho de sonido acustico como ustedes compañeros,  mil respetos son unos maestros de la acustica en especial el compañero juanfilas, solo es un prototipo y hay que ir ajustando su variante para que nos llegue a unas frecuencias que con poca potencia y cajas compactas parecieran enormes subwoofers, solo queria que salieran de dudas si era un port o algo similar, muchas gracias por sus comentarios y muchas gracias por ver mi trabajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

YIROSHI dijo:


> cuando la presion se eleva en el interior de la caja acustica y el aire no puede fluir a gran velocidad por el Port *antes que suceda ello,  el inyector extrae aire y lo inyecta variandolo como una balanza a gran velocidad*



OK Yiroshi, ya veo por donde va la idea.
 
Lo que no veo claro es que el que activa la operación del inyector (el crossover?) debe conocer cuando va producirse la sobrepresión para poder anticiparse, y la unica forma de que lo sepa es teniendo el modelo matemático del baffle y estar calculando en línea permanentemente el comportamiento para cada señal de entrada (usa un DSP?). La otra forma es hacer un ajuste manual del sistema, pero hay que medir presión dentro de la caja y tocar el crossover para que coincida. Cual de las dos formas de ajuste estás usando?


----------



## Tacatomon

Interesante sistema el que comenta el compañeto Yiroshi. Si no es mucha molestia. Estaría super si esto se hiciera un tema aparte. Así podríamos platicar a gusto sobre el sistema y mejorarlo con la colaboración de los demás compañeros del foro.

Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero gracias por tu interes, esta sincronizado con el crossover que controla la valvula y tiene un sensor de presion muy sencillito, pero es  muy efectivo para saber que tanto aire debe tener la caja acustica y liberar el aire al llegar a un limite que ha sido previamente ajustado como un propulsor, y el modelo del Subwoofer es un modelo Matematico es de un Yamaha estandar el cual antes lo mencione, como desia el compañero AntonioAA es algo extraño y que creia que todo lo habia visto, pero es algo no comun y la verdad le da un toque de originalidad a los trabajos, al igual que un deflector sonoro que creaba una paralela de aire  en unos monitores clon que hice ya hace unos años, y un conocido le gusto muchoy los compro, porque es algo que no muchos colocan cosas asi a sus proyectos, no mas colocar un Fan activado por el crossover es algo innovador, hay que hacer sus calculos sip, y si necesitas ideas prototipos o cosas asi, con gusto te colaboro compañero ezavalla





Tacatomon dijo:


> Interesante sistema el que comenta el compañeto Yiroshi. Si no es mucha molestia. Estaría super si esto se hiciera un tema aparte. Así podríamos platicar a gusto sobre el sistema y mejorarlo con la colaboración de los demás compañeros del foro.
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias por tu comentario compañero Tacatomon, si tienes razon esto no hace parte del Post, pido disculpas a mis compañeros por desviar el tema ya que en un principio solo queria que salieran de dudas que lo que tenia arriba no era un port o desfogue seria muy bien venida la ayuda y la verdad que esta gran comunidad ha sido de gran ayuda, y es gracias a personas como tu, que aportan excelente proyectos y ideas como tambien todos los compañeros lo hacen y que hacen parte de ella


----------



## KACHALOTE

Hola amigo Yiroshi, muchas gracias por subir tu proyecto, wooo me has dejado sin palabra alguna no entiendo mucho de fisica, pero parece un turbo compresor de geometria variable que se acelera o desacelera cuando se abra y cierra los alabes en tu caso la valvula como en tu inyector woooo no se pero para mi es muy parecido a ello y si es asi eres un genio amigooooooo, se un poco de automotiz y creo entender que has hecho en tu proyectomuchas gracias por tu gran aporte amigo


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindo taca felicitaciones y espero que lo disfrutes
Saludos


----------



## ferrari

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá las fotos del último proyecto. Un par de recintos acústicos tipo Concert.
> Están pensados (y sintonizados) para 4 altavoces Eminence Delta Pro-12A y por el momento, están con cualquier cosa. Sintonizados a 62Hz, por lo menos, no suenan más mal que en los recintos donde estaban esos altavoces.
> Forrados con Resina poliester y fibra de vidrio. Quedaron como piedras y se ven bien.
> 
> Unas humildes fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!


Muy buenos esos bafles taca, resistentes y de piedra si se ven, una humilde opinión es tal vez darle un acabado mate, por lo demás ,Felicitaciones.


----------



## Tacatomon

Descuida, con el paso del tiempo, ese acabado brilloso, se va opacando. Así que por el momento, brillan un poco 

Gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## nachoti

Compañeros del foro,

Me animo a postear algunas fotos de mis cajas 2x15, tienen parlantes Eminence Delta 15 y driver de 2". 

El estrene fue un día después de terminarlas, las muevo actualmente con mi viejo Peavey CS800x y aunque se queda algo corto, el sonido es espectacular. Muy buenos parlantes tienen una sensibilidad bastante alta (100dB c/u)), tanto así que que creo que voy a tener que disminuir la atenuación del driver que está en 3dB pero me da la impresión de que es muy alta, voy a probar tan pronto tenga algo de tiempo.

Espero sus comentarios 

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## ferrari

Amigo Nachoti, ésas cabinas le quedaron increíbles, excelentes acabados y como dice Yiroshi muy profesional su trabajo, si como se ven se escuchan entonces no hay mas que hablar...Felicitaciones.


----------



## rash

gran trabajo nachoti.... parecen comerciales..

saludos


----------



## chacarock

exelentes, te consulto algo , el terciado es mejor que ela glomerado? o es solo cuestion de tamaño y peso, saludos


----------



## djwash

Interesante lo del Inyector/Extractor, pero no puedo dejar de mencionar como es que un cooler/fan puede inyectar o extraer aire en un recinto donde la presion del aire en determinado momento es muy superior a la presion que es capaz de ejercer el aire empujado por el fan, tampoco veo como puede acelerar en el momento preciso y vencer la inercia, puede que este el fan a full todo el tiempo, y todo con una presicion al milisegundo para no tirar al diablo los parametros T/S, claro que esta la electro-valvula conectada a, nose, algo, te felicito por el ingenio y las ganas de investigar, pero no puedo evitar sentirme como si estuviera en una pagina de audiofilos al leer sobre tu invento, disculpa, en serio, pero es asi...


----------



## YIROSHI

djwash dijo:


> Interesante lo del Inyector/Extractor, pero no puedo dejar de mencionar como es que un cooler/fan puede inyectar o extraer aire en un recinto donde la presion del aire en determinado momento es muy superior a la presion que es capaz de ejercer el aire empujado por el fan, tampoco veo como puede acelerar en el momento preciso y vencer la inercia, puede que este el fan a full todo el tiempo, y todo con una presicion al milisegundo para no tirar al diablo los parametros T/S, claro que esta la electro-valvula conectada a, nose, algo, te felicito por el ingenio y las ganas de investigar, pero no puedo evitar sentirme como si estuviera en una pagina de audiofilos al leer sobre tu invento, disculpa, en serio, pero es asi...



Gracias por tu comentario djwash, es tan solo un prototipo y si la cuestion es que saca y inyecta aire en segundos, el Fan es de alta velocidad y esta modificado para que gire en ambos sentidos a altas velocidades, la respuesta del mismo se hace a travez de la oscilacion y la valvula se cierra o abre en cuention de segundos, complementado con un sensor de presion que acciona el Fan modificado cuando sube o baja la presion y dependiento tambien de la frecuencia que da el CrossOver se abre o se cierra la valvula asi de simple, en pocas palabras su funcion es dar un buen grave


----------



## Tavo

Está bueno el invento YIROSHI... pero mi no me termina de cerrar la idea del fan. Quizá si fuese algo bastante más complejo como un cilindro y un pistón accionado por un electroimán, quizá podría ser, porque se podría hacer el movimiento y la fuerza mucho más grande y precisa... Que se yo, está buena la teoría, pero más me gustaría hacer mediciones precisas al recinto con el Inyector funcionando y sin él; para ver realmente cómo se comporta y si es que se justifica el uso de uno.

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

Si es algo complejo el prototipo tambien tienes sus detalles ocultos en el fan ya que le cambien el motor, el rotor y la elice tambien esta modificada y si en ello estoy compañero haciendo mediciones haber que tal, si se queda como un buen proyecto o se va al cajon del olvido y queda mas bien como un aspirador de alta potencia para la casa ya que como menciono es tan solo un prototipo


----------



## djwash

Ya que es un prototipo, opino que es dificil que una helice o algo similar a un fan, asi sea con un motor ultrabrillante puedan inyectar o sacar aire del recinto, con la suficiente velocidad y presicion al milisegundo segun la musica, ademas esta el tema de la inercia de la helice+motor, lo que lo encarece demasiado para cambiar el sentido del flujo de aire a tiempo, es interesante la idea, pero creo que hay sistemas mas eficientes como dice tavo, un diafragma podria ser, deberia ser grande para afectar la sintonia de la caja significativamente, asi tiene un margen de trabajo, son ideas al aire, es un prototipo no?


----------



## YIROSHI

djwash dijo:


> Ya que es un prototipo, opino que es dificil que una helice o algo similar a un fan, asi sea con un motor ultrabrillante puedan inyectar o sacar aire del recinto, con la suficiente velocidad y presicion al milisegundo segun la musica, ademas esta el tema de la inercia de la helice+motor, lo que lo encarece demasiado para cambiar el sentido del flujo de aire a tiempo, es interesante la idea, pero creo que hay sistemas mas eficientes como dice tavo, un diafragma podria ser, deberia ser grande para afectar la sintonia de la caja significativamente, asi tiene un margen de trabajo, son ideas al aire, es un prototipo no?



Compañero  tienes excelentes ideas implementalas en tus proyectos y esta excelente ese prototipo te voy a robar la idea, y si hay muchas cosas mas eficientes en el mundo ya que hay mucha gente muy talentosa como tu, tus proyectos que tu haces son excelentes y muy eficientes, yo apenas soy un principiante en este mundo comparado con personas que saben mucho aerodinamica, yo hasta soy  un novato en la comunidad imaginate, que en lo poco que aporto y ayudo lo hago con gusto, y lo poco que se lo implemento a lo que hago a mi gusto, sea algo eficiente o ineficiente algo es algo pero trato de hacer algo que funcione o si no creeme que no lo haria , de un prototipo se aprende mucho y puede ser para avanzar o realmente darce cuenta que no va a funcionar asi de simple


----------



## djwash

Y mucho de aerodinamica no se, jamas pude hacer volar un barrilete...

Deberias apuntar hacia otro lado, no sintonizar en tiempo real, sino poder cambiar la sintonia segun el lugar, salon, etc, hay veces que algunas cajas iguales van mejor con un parlante que con otro segun el lugar, no se si me explico, tengo cajas identicas con parlantes diferentes, unas van mejor en lugares con techo bajo, y otras van mucho en lugares grandes con techo alto, en el exterior van todas igual...

Eso de experimentar con cajas realmente no me interesa por ahora...


----------



## YIROSHI

djwash dijo:


> Y mucho de aerodinamica no se, jamas pude hacer volar un barrilete...
> 
> Deberias apuntar hacia otro lado, no sintonizar en tiempo real, sino poder cambiar la sintonia segun el lugar, salon, etc, hay veces que algunas cajas iguales van mejor con un parlante que con otro segun el lugar, no se si me explico, tengo cajas identicas con parlantes diferentes, unas van mejor en lugares con techo bajo, y otras van mucho en lugares grandes con techo alto, en el exterior van todas igual...
> 
> Eso de experimentar con cajas realmente no me interesa por ahora...



Muy cierto lo que dices compañero  tienes muchas ideas amigo, pero como dicen por ahi colorin colorado este cuento se acabado, porque ya salio cliente se los voy a $ a una amiga, asi que hasta ahi llega la cosa de seguir experimentando con ese bicho y para remplazarlo le pondre un simple Port hasta se ve genial ya que muchos pensaban que era ello pues se lo pondre y listo sin tanta aerodinamica soplara a gusto por arriba, por ahora la verdad en cuanto a proyectos me voy a centrar a las luces muchas gracias por tus consejos los tendre muy encuenta en algun otro proyecto que inicie compañero


----------



## djwash

No le pongas port, ponele un soporte para pie de esos que son para embutir.







En una de esas los usa con unos bafles inyectados o algo asi, se ahorra el pie...


----------



## YIROSHI

djwash dijo:


> No le pongas port, ponele un soporte para pie de esos que son para embutir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En una de esas los usa con unos bafles inyectados o algo asi, se ahorra el pie...



Gracias por la idea compañero pero eso ya lo tiene abajo pero para tripode igual es para mi amiga y ella pocon de audio solo quiere que retumbe la casa para unos fiestos que va hacer, y pues el prototipo se lo voy a colocar a un par de amplis que tengo sin calibrar,  pero que quede en una sola direccion de inyeccion creo que le servira mas a un amplifier que a los Sub, pero vaaa por ahora dejo eso asi

Gracias por el dato amigo


----------



## cyverlarva

Ayer tuve la oportunidad de escuchar el proyecto que Juan, sus monitores con los impresionantes drivers que cuidadosamente selecciono.Para los que no los conocen son estos


Ver el archivo adjunto 66461

Hace bastante tiempo que me gusta el audio, y viviendo cerca de Capital Federal en Buenos Aires, podes escuchar algunas cositas interesantes en audio comercial, si bien te ponen carita de tujes, si molestas bastante podes escuchar equipamiento de audio de los denominados High End. 
Ayer me pegue una vuelta por la casa de Juan y me encontre con sus cajas operativas, asi que desesperado me sente a escuchar.Bueno solo puedo decir que de aca en adelante mi referencia a nivel audio son sus monitores, nunca pero nunca escuche algo de semejante categoria., esos monitores juegan en otra liga ya que la diferencia lo que define la tremenda calidad que destilan estan en los detalles, y en las cosas que podes escuchar y apreciar, y que en otras cajas son testimoniales. Desde que termine mis monitores el nivel de mi equipo subio de manera exponencial, y despues de escucharlos bastante, te acostumbras a ciertas caracteristicas que en otras cajas brillan por su ausencia, como la facilidad con que la caja desaparece de la escena sonora, y gracias a los filtros Linkwitz-Riley la facilidad con que las cajas ubican a los interpretes y "abren" las composiciones musicales. Bueno en estas cajas, literalmente da miedo, parece totalmente irreal, ver las dos cajas a los costados, y sentir que la voz del cantante sale de atras del LCD con una naturalidad, con una profusion de detalles inmensa. Señores ojala que en algun momento muestre una foto de los filtros, porque creo que ahi van a poder apreciar donde esta la diferencia entre tomarse en serio las cosas, y jugar a armar cajas. Cuando Juan te cuenta las variables que tomo en cuenta para realizar los filtros de esas bellezas entendes el porque de las cosas, son sencillamente de otro planeta, y como me gustaria ver en cajas comerciales , el 10 % de la ciencia que este señor aplico en las suyas. 

Desde aca solo quiero agradecer a Juan por la hospitalidad con la que me recibio, y la posibilidad de poder escuchar algo tan groso, la verdad tus cajas son mi nueva utopia, y espero algun dia poder tener algo de ese nivel.
Solo me queda decirte algo, realmente me molesta la velocidad con que pasa el tiempo cuando hablamos de audio, parece que son 15 minutos y hablamos 5 horas. 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Norco

Cuanta razon hay en tus palabras Civer sobre Juan y sus trabajos, realmente un genio y un capo en lo suyo.........felicitaciones Juan


----------



## mariano22

Muy buenos sus partlantes gente! Se me esta por piantar un lagrimon. jajaja

Aprobecho para hacerle una consulta al amigo NACHOTI, o a quien sepa respondermela 
En esas cajas dobles de 15, como se llama el material que recubre el interior del bafle, de color blanco? Los he visto en los balfes potenciados Mackie Thump TH-15A y la verdad da un sonido exelente. Depaso lo cambiaria por la antigua y "peligrosa" lana de vidrio. Que opinan? que es mejor?

Muchas gracias y felicitaciones a todos!

Saludos


----------



## 18soundart

mariano22 dijo:


> Muy buenos sus partlantes gente! Se me esta por piantar un lagrimon. jajaja
> 
> Aprobecho para hacerle una consulta al amigo NACHOTI, o a quien sepa respondermela
> En esas cajas dobles de 15, como se llama el material que recubre el interior del bafle, de color blanco? Los he visto en los balfes potenciados Mackie Thump TH-15A y la verdad da un sonido exelente. Depaso lo cambiaria por la antigua y "peligrosa" lana de vidrio. Que opinan? que es mejor?
> 
> Muchas gracias y felicitaciones a todos!
> 
> Saludos



Buenas noches, esta se llama fibra o lana de poliester y la puedes conseguir en negocios que surten materiales para tapiceros y si es mejor que la fibra de vidrio ya que  no es tan pegligrosa.
 desde MEXICO


----------



## rash

como me gustaría escuchar esos monitores de Juan....que pena vivir al otro lado del charco....
saludos


----------



## Martincl

Hola!
Tengo una consulta sobre el efecto peine, hace un tiempo hice unos bafles, con unos cilindros, adjunto una foto para que los vean, pero mi duda es la siguiete: El efecto peine se genera pese a que el transductor usado para medios tiene la campana sellada? Y si tiene la campana sellada, la forma de la caja afecta su funcionamiento?
Y otra consulta, tengo unos bafles sanyo sx850 100watts (adjunto fotos) y sufrieon una mudanza y ahora tienen algunos golpes y tampoco me gustan como estan de aspecto. Mi idea era de hacerles un revestimiento en madera, y delarlos con un poco mas prolijos y con mejor estetica. Pero en el medio de este revestimiento pensaba ponerle este material barrier que usa el maestro juan. Juan o quien pueda responderme, esto se podria hacer?, tendria mejoras en mis bafles? Porque la caja por dentro no se ve muy reforzada y leyendo lo que comentaba juan sobre el barrier, y que al hacerles doble caja a los bafles se mejora la absorcion de  resonancias y etc... Bueno desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## nachoti

mariano22 dijo:


> Muy buenos sus partlantes gente! Se me esta por piantar un lagrimon. jajaja
> 
> Aprobecho para hacerle una consulta al amigo NACHOTI, o a quien sepa respondermela
> En esas cajas dobles de 15, como se llama el material que recubre el interior del bafle, de color blanco? Los he visto en los balfes potenciados Mackie Thump TH-15A y la verdad da un sonido exelente. Depaso lo cambiaria por la antigua y "peligrosa" lana de vidrio. Que opinan? que es mejor?
> 
> Muchas gracias y felicitaciones a todos!
> 
> Saludos



Mariano22, efectivamente ese material es acrílico, acá en Colombia se le llama GUATA, se consigue en los almacenes que venden materiales para tapicería y la hay en diferentes calibres, en mi caso utilizo la que tiene 50mm de grosor. No se si es mejor que la lana de vidrio, en todo caso es menos peligrosa y a mí me ha funcionado de maravillas.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas a todos.
Aca les dejo un par de imagenes de una caja que arme hace poco. Aclaro que las cajas las uso para car audio.

El subwoofer que use es de 12" de unos *supuestos* 200 wrms. 


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/nanata 


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/nanata


Saludos


----------



## 18soundart

Buenas noches alejandro electronica.
¿de que marca es tu woofer?, se ve que es de calidad, yo al momento estoy realizando varios proyectos y uno de ellos es un cajon para woofer e instalarlo en mi chevy el cual lo estoy relizando en MDF y fibra de vidrio.
felisitaciones por tu cajon se ve muy bien.
 desde Mexico


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Mira la verdad que el subwoofer se escucha bastante bien y la suspension es bastante dura, con lo cual no es como otros woofers con suspension de tela que si le exigis mucho sale volando. Pero no es de marca, lo compre en oferta en el centro por $200, que serian unos uSd 44,50, suspuesta marca Fullenergy.
Igualmente a mi gusto, va a ser un trabajo de locos realizar un cajon con fibra de vidrio, vas a estar mucho tiempo entretenido. Pero de todos modos si queda bien hecho vale mucha $$$$


Saludos


----------



## 18soundart

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Mira la verdad que el subwoofer se escucha bastante bien y la suspension es bastante dura, con lo cual no es como otros woofers con suspension de tela que si le exigis mucho sale volando. Pero no es de marca, lo compre en oferta en el centro por $200, que serian unos uSd 44,50, suspuesta marca Fullenergy.
> Igualmente a mi gusto, va a ser un trabajo de locos realizar un cajon con fibra de vidrio, vas a estar mucho tiempo entretenido. Pero de todos modos si queda bien hecho vale mucha $$$$
> 
> 
> Saludos



si en realidad va a tener algo de trabajo realizar la parte de fibra y no es tanto lo del costo de la misma, con respecto al woofer la posibilidad va a ser meterle uno de la marca sony ya que este trabaja muy bien en cajon tipo sellado y me gusta mucho el sonido de este tipo de cajon en audio car.
posteriormente subire fotos de este cajon y de otros proyectos que estoy realizando.
saludos.


----------



## alejandroguille

dj gangster dijo:


> y aca esta el trabajo casi terminado, los fabriqué para parlante de 18 pulgadas. atte dj gangster Chile



Hola, me interesa este tipo de caja, podrias contar como quedaron? y si vale la pensa ?.
saludos.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Aca les dejo uno de los ultimos subwoofers que arme. Vendria a ser un puff cubo, algo asi como para sentarse y sentir como te vibra el *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*. Lo arme con un Foxtex de 12" si bien no es lo mejor que hay se banca unos 60 wrms (hasta ahi). Lo que no me gusta es el tema de la suspension de goma, es una reverenda porqueria, ya le pones un dedo encima y se hunde hasta el fondo. Pero bue que se le va a hacer...


----------



## Helminto G.

y las                                tripas?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Bueno.... La verdad que nomas le saque unas pocas fotos. Ademas lo tengo que desarmar porque le tengo que hacer unos refuerzos, pero tengo que ordenar el taller y comprar unos tarugos. Cuando haga todo eso y ya ponga la cierra para cortar madera, posible que le saque otra foto y la subo.

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Aca les dejo uno de los ultimos subwoofers que arme. Vendria a ser un puff cubo, algo asi como para sentarse y sentir como te vibra el *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*.



jajaja ahora usted disfrutara de escuchar musica jajajaja   vaya que lo disfrutara!! sentira una muy agradable sensacion en su interiror jajaja

muy bien hechos los cuboasientossubwoofers alejandro


----------



## juanfilas

Martincl dijo:


> Hola!
> Tengo una consulta sobre el efecto peine, hace un tiempo hice unos bafles, con unos cilindros, adjunto una foto para que los vean, pero mi duda es la siguiete: El efecto peine se genera pese a que el transductor usado para medios tiene la campana sellada? Y si tiene la campana sellada, la forma de la caja afecta su funcionamiento?
> Y otra consulta, tengo unos bafles sanyo sx850 100watts (adjunto fotos) y sufrieon una mudanza y ahora tienen algunos golpes y tampoco me gustan como estan de aspecto. Mi idea era de hacerles un revestimiento en madera, y delarlos con un poco mas prolijos y con mejor estetica. Pero en el medio de este revestimiento pensaba ponerle este material barrier que usa el maestro juan. Juan o quien pueda responderme, esto se podria hacer?, tendria mejoras en mis bafles? Porque la caja por dentro no se ve muy reforzada y leyendo lo que comentaba juan sobre el barrier, y que al hacerles doble caja a los bafles se mejora la absorcion de resonancias y etc... Bueno desde ya muchas gracias...


 Martín, perdón por no responder antes, estuve con 1000 quilombos y no entre a este post...
Mira antes que nada, el problema del filtro peine en tus bafles es por la forma del mismo, no por lo materiales, acordate que el woofer o midwoofer es prácticamente transparente al sonido que viene de adentro de la caja, y justo la forma que le diste a los bafles, direcciona toda la onda que sale para atrás de nuevo hacia el parlante, yo te recomendaría que rellenes con lana de vidrio bien densa si es caja cerrada.
Por el tema del barrier, va por dentro de la caja o en un "sandwich" entre placas rígidas, pero no creas que hace milagros, es un "granito de arena" si tenés que armar los bafles de nuevo, los haría con mdf de 18mm pero por dentro metería brea (la que viene en las membranas esta ok) ya que el barrier es muy caro (por la plata compras mejores transductores que vas a ganar mas  )

Saludos

pd: lo de genio esta de mas  yo solo aprendo de los grozos del foro y que la ciencia nos ha dado y aplico lo aprendido, no inventé nada nuevo 





cyverlarva dijo:


> Ayer tuve la oportunidad de escuchar el proyecto que Juan, sus monitores con los impresionantes drivers que cuidadosamente selecciono.Para los que no los conocen son estos
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66461
> 
> Hace bastante tiempo que me gusta el audio, y viviendo cerca de Capital Federal en Buenos Aires, podes escuchar algunas cositas interesantes en audio comercial, si bien te ponen carita de tujes, si molestas bastante podes escuchar equipamiento de audio de los denominados High End.
> Ayer me pegue una vuelta por la casa de Juan y me encontre con sus cajas operativas, asi que desesperado me sente a escuchar.Bueno solo puedo decir que de aca en adelante mi referencia a nivel audio son sus monitores, nunca pero nunca escuche algo de semejante categoria., esos monitores juegan en otra liga ya que la diferencia lo que define la tremenda calidad que destilan estan en los detalles, y en las cosas que podes escuchar y apreciar, y que en otras cajas son testimoniales. Desde que termine mis monitores el nivel de mi equipo subio de manera exponencial, y despues de escucharlos bastante, te acostumbras a ciertas caracteristicas que en otras cajas brillan por su ausencia, como la facilidad con que la caja desaparece de la escena sonora, y gracias a los filtros Linkwitz-Riley la facilidad con que las cajas ubican a los interpretes y "abren" las composiciones musicales. Bueno en estas cajas, literalmente da miedo, parece totalmente irreal, ver las dos cajas a los costados, y sentir que la voz del cantante sale de atras del LCD con una naturalidad, con una profusion de detalles inmensa. Señores ojala que en algun momento muestre una foto de los filtros, porque creo que ahi van a poder apreciar donde esta la diferencia entre tomarse en serio las cosas, y jugar a armar cajas. Cuando Juan te cuenta las variables que tomo en cuenta para realizar los filtros de esas bellezas entendes el porque de las cosas, son sencillamente de otro planeta, y como me gustaria ver en cajas comerciales , el 10 % de la ciencia que este señor aplico en las suyas.
> 
> Desde aca solo quiero agradecer a Juan por la hospitalidad con la que me recibio, y la posibilidad de poder escuchar algo tan groso, la verdad tus cajas son mi nueva utopia, y espero algun dia poder tener algo de ese nivel.
> Solo me queda decirte algo, realmente me molesta la velocidad con que pasa el tiempo cuando hablamos de audio, parece que son 15 minutos y hablamos 5 horas.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias Maxi, y mas gracias por los enchapados que me trajiste, ayer los estuve viendo con atención y las vetas de esa madera es increíble, espero poder enchaparlos bien.
Por el lado del cross, esta noche subo el diagrama, realmente debo agradecerle a Ezavalla que logro interpretar lo que había hecho  y me dio el impulso para animarme a armarlos, realmente son crossovers medios radicales, con muchos componentes (se logran pendientes de 36db/oct con solo dos el resto esta para corregir cosas ) y complejos de armar ya que las tolerancias tienen que ser del 1% o menos, pero la verdad es que sorprenden, como dice maxi, la música hasta con los ojos abiertos y luz parece que viene a través de la pared, realmente es rara la sensación .
El filtro es medio Cauer medio Chevyshev, lo lindo del mismo en que en la primera octava se comporta igual que un Linkwitz-Riley de 4to orden (de ahi la excelente imagen sonora) pero con un ripple de 1db en los "alrededores" de la zona de cruce, Uds. pueden decir que tener ripple en un cross no es de "libro" pero con las otras ventajas que ofrece, junto que, las respuestas de los transductores muestran desviaciones mayores, fue la mejor elección. Después de la primera octava la respuesta cae en picada a 36db/oct y termina en dos notch´s donde uno justo cae a fs del tweeter (eliminanos la excitación a fs). Todo esto esta ajustado con una red de atraso para la señal del tweeter para compensar los centros acústicos de ambos transductores (que emitan en el mismo plano).
En fin, a la noche ampliamos que ahora estoy con mucho laburo 

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Aca les dejo uno de los ultimos subwoofers que arme. Vendria a ser un puff cubo, algo asi como para sentarse y sentir como te vibra el *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*. Lo arme con un Foxtex de 12" si bien no es lo mejor que hay se banca unos 60 wrms (hasta ahi). Lo que no me gusta es el tema de la suspension de goma, es una reverenda porqueria, ya le pones un dedo encima y se hunde hasta el fondo. Pero bue que se le va a hacer...



Excelente! Yo ví unos tiempo atrás que se hacían con el subwoofer sin el cono, para que no emita sonido, pero sí la vibración. Igual, me gusta más este, porque matás dos pájaros de un tiro, sonido y vibración  

Muy bueno. Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Lo prometido es deuda, este es el plano de los crossovers:




La rama de arriba es la del mid woofer y la de abajo la del tweeter, básicamente las partes son:

Arriba:

Rojo: El filtro en si, es un 2do orden electrico, pero que junto al circuito RL/RC (verde) se logra una pendiente de 24db/oct en la primera octava y luego cae a 36db/oct.
Verde: Deja plana la respuesta del woofer ya que el mismo tiene la ruptura apartir de 800hz, ademas de lo anterior citado

Abajo:

Rojo: idem woofer, 2do orden eléctrico
Azul: corrige una pequeña subida en la respuesta de 5 a 40KHZ 
Verde: atenuación del tweeter ya que es 6db mas sensible aprox.
Amarillo: la parte mas compleja, esta es la red de retrazo, retraza la señal que le llega al tweeter 125uS para que ambos transductores irradien desde el mismo plano y que el lóbulo de radiación salga para adelante y no para el piso, la macana de meter la red es que interactua con todos los otros componentes haciendo estragos en la respuesta, estuve una semana simulando para llegar a esto 
Marron: Notch a fs del tweeter, ya que se corto muy abajo (1600hz) y al tener un enorme pico en la impedancia y al no tener ferrofluido, resuena audiblemente (bue,,, apenas audiblemente).
Como dije antes, quedo un Linkwitz Riley 4to orden acústico en la primera octava y luego la respuesta es la de un filtro elíptico (cauer).

La respuesta simulada quedo así:



y la medida así:



Cualquier duda, pregunten 

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Que "filtrito" , Juan!!! No es para principiantes.... Te quiero ver para meter todo eso en el gabinte.

Me va a llevar unas cuantas horas "digerirlo" .
BUENISIMO lo tuyo .


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias amigos del foro. ayer a la tardecita estuve compartiendo con Juan un rato de audio, de buenos parlantes y de su saber, (ademas de birra y picada que no podia faltar ), Con toda franqueza su nivel de conocimiento me impacto aunque esto es evidente, por sus trabajos. Escuche las columnas de tres vias y sorprende que esos parlantitos (que parecen de jugete) emitan esa limpieza de sonidos, evidentemente acompañados de buenos gabinetes y buenos divisores. Es interesante ver como cuando el conjunto esta perfectamente balanceado o equilibrado, si asi se prefiere, se logran cosas de exelentisima calidad. Es terriblemente importante la medicion de lo que uno arma (tambien el conocimiento para interpretarlo) porque es la base para lograr que las cosas queden como corresponde. Realmente un gusto y un placer el haber compartido ese rato con alguien del nivel de Juan, ademas de su sinceridad y su disponibilidad para el encuentro Quiero dejar un GRAN GRACIAS A JUAN como tambien lo hice ayer. 

Bueno Antonio, (esto de gula nomas) ayer vi los gabinetes que llevan ese ''filrito'' y te aseguro que colocar el filtro adentro es como meter un barco en una botella, no te das una idea de lo compacto que queda todo pero entra, por desgracia no lo puede escuchar dado a que esta en vias de enchaparlos, pero solo de verlos, te aseguro que se te erizan los pelos.

Bueno resumiendo no hay desperdicio en compartir tiempo con un ''MOUNSTRO'' como Juan.


----------



## juanfilas

Que bueno que te haya gustado Sergio, la verdad es que lo mejor.... fue la picada 
 hubiera estado bueno que escuches los monitores con GB-Audio que tengo ahí de "bases" ya que suenan bastante bien y se pueden armar por algo de $1000, la idea de hacer juntadas es demostrar que con poca plata se puede hacer mucho si hacemos las cosas bien, este no fue justamente el caso, pero tampoco sale taaannn salado armar las columnas. 
Saludos y gracias por todo.


----------



## Tavo

Impresionante la explicación del filtro Juan... Y qué filtro!!! 

Se nota que es bastante complejo. Lo que me mató fue "la parte amarilla" del tw... No sabía que se podía hacer un "retraso" de la señal en tiempo real y con componentes comunes...

Todo esto demuestra el nivel de tu trabajo... impecable. 

Saludos.


----------



## Armandorf

juanfilas dijo:


> realmente son crossovers medios radicales, con muchos componentes (se logran pendientes de 36db/oct con solo dos el resto esta para corregir cosas ) y complejos de armar ya que las tolerancias tienen que ser del 1% o menos, pero la verdad es que sorprenden, como dice maxi, la música hasta con los ojos abiertos y luz parece que viene a través de la pared, realmente es rara la sensación .
> El filtro es medio Cauer medio Chevyshev, lo lindo del mismo en que en la primera octava se comporta igual que un Linkwitz-Riley de 4to orden (de ahi la excelente imagen sonora) pero con un ripple de 1db en los "alrededores" de la zona de cruce, Uds. pueden decir que tener ripple en un cross no es de "libro" pero con las otras ventajas que ofrece, junto que, las respuestas de los transductores muestran desviaciones mayores, fue la mejor elección. Después de la primera octava la respuesta cae en picada a 36db/oct y termina en dos notch´s donde uno justo cae a fs del tweeter (eliminanos la excitación a fs). Todo esto esta ajustado con una red de atraso para la señal del tweeter para compensar los centros acústicos de ambos transductores (que emitan en el mismo plano).
> En fin, a la noche ampliamos que ahora estoy con mucho laburo
> 
> Saludos
> [/SIZE]


muy lindos los parlantes, mucha dedicacion ahi!

pero hay algo que no entiendo, con mis vagos conocimentos:
para que queres lograr 36db,24 no es suficiente?,o justamente queres que sea levemente imperfecto para que compense las variaciones de los parlantes?

Los filtro linkwitz-riley de 24db o cuarto orden, no son los mejores en cuanto a desfase? o estos de 36db son mejores?

en LR,tengo en tendido que se desfasa 180º y solamente se invierte la polaridad y queda sin errores de fase prácticamente

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Armandorf dijo:


> pero hay algo que no entiendo, con mis vagos conocimentos:
> para que queres lograr 36db,24 no es suficiente?,o justamente queres que sea levemente imperfecto para que compense las variaciones de los parlantes?


No es que el quiera los 36dB! Ese es el resultado de la cercanía de la frecuencia de resonancia del tweeter a la frecuencia de corte del FPA. El tweeter es un sistema de segundo orden y tiene una caída de 12dB/oct a partir de la Fs. Si vos le sumás a eso los 24dB/oct que trae el filtro, te resultan los 36dB que tiene Juan. El problema es que eso no podés evitarlo en forma pasiva, pero en este caso no molesta mucho por que la atenuación ya es alta en ese punto de quiebre.



Armandorf dijo:


> Los filtro linkwitz-riley de 24db o cuarto orden, no son los mejores en cuanto a desfase? o estos de 36db son mejores?


Los filtros LR tienen retardo de grupo constante (son filtros con la fase de un pasa-todo). El efecto de los 36dB es completamente colateral a la curva de fase del filtro LR y no tiene un pomo que ver en este caso. Fijate las curvas de fase en el gráfico de Juan para que veas que no trae problemas EN ESTE caso.



Armandorf dijo:


> en LR,tengo en tendido que se desfasa 180º y solamente se invierte la polaridad y queda sin errores de fase prácticamente


Cualquier filtro de 2º orden desfasa 180º, pero el de cuarto orden LR desfasa 360º... o sea... NADA. Lo importante es entender DONDE se produce ese desfasaje, por que el filtro LR si cambia la fase de la señal...

PD: Gracias Juan por el agradecimiento, pero está demás  por que todo el laburo y búsqueda lo hiciste vos!


----------



## Armandorf

ezavalla dijo:


> No es que el quiera los 36dB! Ese es el resultado de la cercanía de la frecuencia de resonancia del tweeter a la frecuencia de corte del FPA. El tweeter es un sistema de segundo orden y tiene una caída de 12dB/oct a partir de la Fs. Si vos le sumás a eso los 24dB/oct que trae el filtro, te resultan los 36dB que tiene Juan. El problema es que eso no podés evitarlo en forma pasiva, pero en este caso no molesta mucho por que la atenuación ya es alta en ese punto de quiebre.
> 
> 
> Los filtros LR tienen retardo de grupo constante (son filtros con la fase de un pasa-todo). El efecto de los 36dB es completamente colateral a la curva de fase del filtro LR y no tiene un pomo que ver en este caso. Fijate las curvas de fase en el gráfico de Juan para que veas que no trae problemas EN ESTE caso.
> 
> 
> Cualquier filtro de 2º orden desfasa 180º, pero el de cuarto orden LR desfasa 360º... o sea... NADA. Lo importante es entender DONDE se produce ese desfasaje, por que el filtro LR si cambia la fase de la señal...
> 
> PD: Gracias Juan por el agradecimiento, pero está demás  por que todo el laburo y búsqueda lo hiciste vos!



espectacular la explicación, que quiere decir FPA?

saludos


----------



## 0002

Creo que Filtro Pasa Altos . Concuerdo con la admiración de los demás , ese tipo de trabajo no se compara con nada Juan, esperemos ver las impresiones de quienes puedan escucharlas e imaginar que sería estar ahí .

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Filtro Pasa Altas

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

falta poco   

canto de una placa de enchapado:



Como quedan una vez unidas:



problemas con el frente :enfadado: no saben lo que me costo dejar prolija esta parte:



Luego de lija del 250 y luego del 500, listo para pintar:



Prueba de teñido, yo busco un color rojizo y la verdad que estoy muy conforme con este:



Vamos a ver que sale de todo esto 

Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
La verdad que como siempre tus laburos quedan espectaculares!!. Te hago una consulta, no es que quiera robar tu trabajo, pero como se llama o donde se consige ese enchapado. Yo por ahora estuve usando el simil madera de venier pero todavia no me termina de convencer.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@Juan:
Pero que BELLEZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
El ajuste del enchapado y el color que elegiste... y el laburo que llevás es una hermosura!!!!!

FELICITACIONES!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

Me gustó che!!. Muy profesional la terminación sobre todo. 

Nuevamente felicitaciones por tus trabajos. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## juanfilas

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> La verdad que como siempre tus laburos quedan espectaculares!!. Te hago una consulta, no es que quiera robar tu trabajo, pero como se llama o donde se consige ese enchapado. Yo por ahora estuve usando el simil madera de venier pero todavia no me termina de convencer.
> 
> 
> Saludos



La verdad es que no se donde se compró  mandale un MP a cyberlarva que es usuario del foro y es el quien me la consiguió (y como me la trajo a mi casa no conozco la dirección ni nombre de donde la compro)

Volviendo al tema de las terminaciones, cuando le damos varias manos de laca transparente, se aclara el teñido, así que estoy teñiendolas de mas para compenzar, van quedando así:



Es justo el color que busco, vamos a ver como lo mantengo cuando aplique la laca transparente...


----------



## Tavo

Juan, ¿Cuánto cuestan esos dos monitores una vez terminados?
Me parece que es una pregunta un tanto obscena... 

Están quedando espectaculares... ni me quiero imaginar qué amplificador vas a usar para acompañarlos... seguramente no va a ser un TDA. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

La idea es armarlos para mi, así que no tengo intenciones de venderlos, pero calcula que salen algo de u$s6500.

El ampli no usa TDA usa STK que es mas o menos lo mismo... como sabras soy bien "rojo" y después de comparar amplis de varios miles de dolares contra algunos hechos por mi de $200 y que nadie detecte la diferencia, no voy a invertir mi dinero en el amplificador, cualquiera que tenga varias entradas, una por lo menos óptica, y control remoto satisface mis necesidades, por ahora tengo un pioneer vsx 517, que para el living que tengo sobra, la única macana es el ruido de fondo, que con los bafles no hay mucho problema pero con los auriculares se nota mal, tal vez es el único motivo por el cual cambiarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

juanfilas dijo:


> El ampli no usa TDA usa STK que es mas o menos lo mismo... como sabras soy bien "rojo" y después de comparar amplis de varios miles de dolares contra algunos hechos por mi de $200 y que nadie detecte la diferencia, no voy a invertir mi dinero en el amplificador,


Me parece perfecta tu decisión. Yo sí pensaba que habían diferencias...  Pero con lo que me acabás de decir... ya mismo me estoy yendo a armar mis amplis High-End con LM4780...  


juanfilas dijo:


> cualquiera que tenga varias entradas,* una por lo menos óptica*, y control remoto satisface mis necesidades,


Acá me mataste. Entrada de sonido óptica?  Jamás había escuchado eso.



juanfilas dijo:


> por ahora tengo un pioneer vsx 517, que para el living que tengo sobra, la única macana es el ruido de fondo, que con los bafles no hay mucho problema pero con los auriculares se nota mal, tal vez es el único motivo por el cual cambiarlo.


Creo que con los pedazos de monitores que vas a escuchar... merece la pena invertir algún dinerillo en un ampli nuevo, y de calidad respetable..  (no lo digo por el VSX 517, lo digo en referencia a los monitores que vas a tener...)

Saludos che!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Mira hay una pagina, voy a tratar de buscarla donde habia un diagrama de un convertidor D/A con entrada toslink y coaxial,creo que era estereo sino me equivoco.

Saludos

Buenas de vuelta, no es el que te decia pero se aproxima.

http://sound.westhost.com/project85.htm


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias Alejandro, mira, yo uso óptico por la comodidad de usar menos cables (un cable del bluray al ultracurve y un cable del ultracurve al ampli y listo) pero si quiero puedo usar analógico tranquilo, el diagrama que me pasas esta bueno para el caso de que vuelva a armar amplis, pero la verdad es que, después del último que arme, con lo que gaste y las pocas comodidades que tenia.... prefiero alguno comercial y listo... por supuesto es mi caso, pero ya tener control remoto con todas las funciones para mi es irremplazable 

Saludos!


----------



## juanma

Un lujo de trabajo el tuyo juan!
Espero poder tener alguna especie de "primo lejano" de esos parlantes que armaste dentro de un tiempo!

Por curiosidad, tenes una sala preparada para la escucha?

Y por curiosidad, con que amplificador caro hiciste la comparación?


----------



## cyverlarva

Juan , espectacular la terminacion de tus cajas, un laburo 100% profesional. Nunca vi una terminacion asi en un trabajo DIY. 
Lamentablemente a mi tambien me habia pasado lo de la decoloracion, cuando le di laca al mueble del equipo, la solucion seria colocar menor cantidad de tinta y dar mas manos, pero lo veo con poquisimo control del acabado.
La solucion que encontraste queda de maravillas.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

juan eso es trabajar enserio, una chulada lo tuyo, cuando sea grande quiero ser como tu...


----------



## ramiro77

Juan qué estás usando para prensar la chapa?
Te quedó muy perfecta. A mí a veces se me ondula y tengo que lijarla para que quede plana de vuelta.
La cagada es que con chapas de menos de 0,8mm de espesor no se puede hacer, se revienta toda.


----------



## juanfilas

Juanma, no tengo sala tratada, como me mude hace poco a este dpto y ando con poco tiempo, de a poco voy acustizandolo sin que el WAF baje mucho, la verdad es que falta mucho pero el ultracurve ayuda un montón, por ahora tengo los cuadros con absorbente, unos rollos de absorbente tirados por ahí que dentro de poco van a ser algo serio  y bastante difusión  aunque no la que desearia, la proxima tarea es armar una biblioteca difusora detrás del sillón y voy a hacer un doble techo con difusión-absorción, detrás de los bafles va a ir absorción y creo que con eso bastara por un tiempo, depende de las mediciones.... la macana es cuando lo armo...

Amplis caros escuche un montón, en comparativas directas, cambridge audio, marantz de los lindos  sansui, etc...) después he ido a salas con krell y cosas mas heavys, pero no he podido compararlos directamente, estoy esperando la oportunidad, pero como ya se el resultado no me preocupo mucho...

Ramiro, yo no prenso la chapa, la voy colocando desde una esquina y apretando con la mano, esparciendo de a poco para que no queden burbujas, para que no se toquen use el excelente método de cyberlarva de usar separadores (en mi caso cuchillos de la cocina ) que no se quedan pegados con el cemento de contacto. La verdad es que hasta yo creía que iba a tener que lijar muchisimo, pero no quedo ni una sola burbuja, lo único que paso, es que cuando aplique la primera mano de laca, se rajo apenas la chapa en la parte de atrás de un bafle (parece que había tensión), con un poco de lija quedo solucionado. La chapa es de 0.7mm de espesor si mal no recuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Pero usás cola de carpintero o cemento de contacto?


----------



## AntonioAA

Buenisimo Juan! me consta que enchapar de dificil ... la peor es la serejeira ( que aqui es mal llamada roble ) 
Que laca estas usando? 
Si se fijan mi tutorial ... para usar color , lo mejor es teñir la chapa ANTES que la laca de modo que si uno lija encima , lo que saca es laca transparente , no color ....


----------



## AntonioAA

Aca publique resultados con otra laca que es muy dura superficialmente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624071/


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo trabajo juanfilias felicitaciones de nuebo 
saludos


----------



## juanfilas

ramiro77 dijo:


> Pero usás cola de carpintero o cemento de contacto?



Cemento de contacto.


----------



## LAM

Excelente trabajo quercus10 , te han quedado muy bien!!! que los disfrutes!!!...saludos.


----------



## Guzman17m

bueno aqui un pequeño aporte

consta de 4 satelites beyma con bocinas EV de 10 de 300 vatios, drivers de compresion PRV de 80 vatios RMS y difusores selenium al centro cajon doble de 15 para bajos, me faltan los 2 cajones de 18


----------



## LAM

hola Guzman17m, buen proyecto! me gustaria ver que potencias vas a usar para ellos!.saludos


----------



## Neodymio

Acá pongo unas fotos de mi bafle que estoy armando con el Musikman 130w (Derivado del RCA), me faltan el crossover (2º orden), los controles de tono, el pre de microfono, la placa sumadora y hacer el frente del panel.


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy lindo todo lo que estan mostrando ultimamente !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bien Neodymio!!!! Va muy bien esooooo!!!!!
PD: El disipador de los MJ me parece medio ped... chico, me parece chico


----------



## LAM

Hola Neodymio, todo muy prolijo!!! felicitaciones y voy a estar a la espera de que subas fotos una ves terminado!.


----------



## Tavo

No era que los MJxxxx que decían "MEXICO" eran falsificados?  Tené cuidado Neodymio con esos... no les confío mucho.

Por lo demás, está quedando espectacular, e igualmente veo que el disipador me parece medio chico...

Saludos!


----------



## Neodymio

Los mj los compre en microelectronica sh, creo que ahí venden todo posta.
Ya me lo veía medio chico el disipador, por eso consegui unos grandotes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Neodymio dijo:


> Los mj los compre en microelectronica sh, *creo que ahí venden todo posta*.


  No en mi caso....y por fortuna no los compré. En esa casa venden muchas cosas muy buenas y me ha ido muy bien todas las veces que he comprado, pero no sucedió lo mismo en el caso de los MJ... aun cuando no se veían malos eran mas falsos que billete de tres pesos.
En fin, solo te queda probarlos para ver como van...


----------



## fas0

Neodymio dijo:


> Los mj los compre en microelectronica sh, creo que ahí venden todo posta.
> Ya me lo veía medio chico el disipador, por eso consegui unos grandotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios!



error, yo en microelectronica me clavé con unos TR 2SC5200... todos truchos 

acá te dejo un coment de cacho https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/ruido-salida-amplificador-100w-34854/#post285136 y la fuente http://sound.westhost.com/fake/counterfeit-p1.htm


----------



## jorger

Una foto del subwoofer que terminé ayer:

Realmente es una bestialidad eso, tiene tan buena respuesta en frecuencia que compensa con creces su bajo SPL de 81.7dB
No le estoy dando ni 20wrms y hace temblar.. todo!!
La caja es de casi 20L realizada en MDF de 16mm, la sellé entera con silicona blanca en las uniones y quedó OK.
Está sintonizada a 43Hz con un tubo de 6x20cm..
Solo me queda pintarla pero eso será mas adelante.
Saludos y espero que os haya gustado


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese si es un Sub Compacto!!!

Enhorabuena! Solo falta el detalle de la pintura.

Saludos!


----------



## pinocho

bueno  a qui  esta uno de cajas acústicas   saludos pinocho...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-parlante-acabado-resina-escarchado-71890/


----------



## juanfilas

Ya falta poco, antes y después del pulido:


----------



## AntonioAA

Viste el placer que da tocarlos , Juan?
Impecables !!!!!

Alguno va a salir con un exabrupto .. ya se que hay cosas mas lindas al tacto...


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a todos, aqui fotos de mi proyecto, agradesco a AntonioAA quien dedico su tiempo y amistad, a tacatomon, sergio rossi, juanfilas, ezavalla, Fogonazo, y a todos los del foro que nos esforzamos cada dia para mejorar y superar errores por falta de conocimiento.
AntonioAA, atrevidamente y por las circunstancia no encontre los tubos de sintonia y las cajas de 130 Lt suenan super genial, muchas gracias.
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2746/dsc00054rt.jpg
http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/1917/dsc00055xh.jpg
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5058/dsc00056sl.jpg
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/9362/dsc00057xco.jpg
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/9800/dsc00061vh.jpg
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/637/dsc00062az.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1028/dsc00063uy.jpg
http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/4166/dsc00064jb.jpg
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1804/dsc00065n.jpg
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8707/dsc00274wf.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5180/dsc00275up.jpg
http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/8790/dsc00283jq.jpg
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4717/dsc00288u.jpg
http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/4070/dsc00291j.jpg
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/2667/dsc00292ie.jpg


----------



## carlosjofernandez

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola a todos, aqui fotos de mi proyecto, agradesco a AntonioAA quien dedico su tiempo y amistad, a tacatomon, sergio rossi, juanfilas, ezavalla, Fogonazo, y a todos los del foro que nos esforzamos cada dia para mejorar y superar errores por falta de conocimiento.
> AntonioAA, atrevidamente y por las circunstancia no encontre los tubos de sintonia y las cajas de 130 Lt suenan super genial, muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> muy lindos che, ¿como describirias el sonido de esos folded horns ?


----------



## LoMax13CE

hola caslosjofernandez, los folded horns, tienen el mismo parlante soundbarrier SB 18130, y suenan muy bien, claro me imagino que a un 60% o 75% del original, mas aun asi 2 de estos superan a las cuatro cajas frontales pequeñas (130 Lt), mi meta es hacer dos folded mas, y en un futuro tratar de comprar los Dragones 18-2200 de Soundbarrier y hacer estragos, ya que cuento con poco fondo economico, claro que me encantarian unos RCF L18P300-ND 18", o unos Fane, o unos 18Sounddddddddddddddddddd... o Peavey 18 Lo Max que mas quisiera, pero bueno estoy satisfecho con lo que tengo.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Lomax13CE que etapas utilizas para mover todo eso?. Muy bueno tu trabajo!, imagino que sera para toques porque si es para sonido en casa vas a remover los cimientos de la tuya.

Algo que me llamo mucho la atencion es la madera que utilizaste, no parece ser ni mdf ni tampoco aglomerado, me queda la intriga


----------



## malesi

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Lomax13CE que etapas utilizas para mover todo eso?. Muy bueno tu trabajo!, imagino que sera para toques porque si es para sonido en casa vas a remover los cimientos de la tuya.
> 
> Algo que me llamo mucho la atencion es la madera que utilizaste, no parece ser ni mdf ni tampoco aglomerado, me queda la intriga




Se llama contrachapado.

http://www.zonagravedad.com/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=434


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola malesi, aqui en mi pais conocemos como Plywood de 3/4" (cosa que es mentira ahora vienen con un grosor de 17.5 milimetros).

dmgvenezuela yo utilizo:
1. Amplificador Sound Standar 800 para los Agudos (marca HP)
1. Amplificador Behringer Europower 1500 para los Medios (solo suenan 4 parlantes el resto es adorno por el momento)
1. Amplificador Top-Pro TRX-3500 para los 2 Folded Horn a 8 Ohms) estos mismos parlantes los puse en las cajas pequeñas para probarlos a 4 ohms y suenan sabroso.
1. Amplificador Top-Pro TRX-4000 a 4 ohms, para las 4 cajas pequeñas de 18" (son marca Soundbarrier, modelo SB 18130, de Aproximadamente 300 RMS, 600 Programa, 1200 pico). En estas cajitas calculadas por AntonioAA suenan Riquisimos.
1. Equalizador Behringer 1502.

En lo unico donde estoy navegando a la deriva es configurar bien el Crossover marca Top Pro, modelo TX0-234 y el Compresor-Limitador marca Top Pro, modelo TCL-2 (como ayuda es increible el trabajo de este aparato). Tienen tantos numeros que sigo investigando hasta dejarlo bien configurado (hablando de medios y agudos).
Mi padre, hermano y yo llevamos acerca de 5 años ahorrando para comprar poco a poco, y mejorar las debilidades del equipo de sonido.
Para un proximo futuro estamos tratando de comprar unos parlantes con mayor capacidad para Bajos, por eso envio diagramas para tomar en cuenta las observaciones de personas con mas experiencia y que nos puedan ayudar a evitar una mala inversion. La ventaja es que tenemos un taller de carpinteria a la disposicion y asi nos ahorramos el costo de las cajas (bafles).


----------



## juanfilas

Casi casi terminados...


----------



## Helminto G.

que belleza


me los regalas? (perdon tenia que intentarlo...)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

QUEEEEE BELLEEEEEEZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
Así te lo digo: A LOS GRITOS!!!... BELLÍSIMOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quercus

juanfilas dijo:


> Casi casi terminados...



Que bonitos Juan, por lo menos exteriormente, me apunto a "piratearlos"....


----------



## AntonioAA

Re buenisisisimos Juan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAM

Sin palabras...te han quedado genial!


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias, pirateenlo tranquilos, exteriormente e interiormente (que ahí esta lo lindo)

Saludos

pd: el color es mucho mas rojizo, pero como saque la foto con el celu.... ya saben...


----------



## Tavo

Que bonitos Juan, están espectaculares. Ese acabado brillante y ese enchapado... a simple vista los ves y decís "Son de madera". 

Saludos.


----------



## cyverlarva

Te felicito Juan, impresionantes drivers, terminacion de lujo, la verdad, son de exposicion.

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

EXELENTISIMO TRABAJO JUAN!!!!!!!!! FELICITACIONES,  en realidad los has dejado increibles. saludos sergio.


----------



## ehbressan

Felicitaciones Juan, ya estas a punto para conseguir un inversor y crear una empresa on line para vender no solo acà, si no tambièn en el mundo (o sea, USA y Europa, por que no Japon, Australia y Canada).


----------



## juanma

Espectacular Juan ! !

Esas muescas que tiene a los costados de los parlantes son para colocarle algun tipo de "frente"? Los haces vos?

Me repetis los transductores que utilizaste?

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Una locura Juan,la verdad son de otro planeta...no seras una especie de alienigena que vino a mostrarnos el camino???


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias muchachos por los comentarios, la verdad que fue un trabajo complicado, es mas, ahora se disimula el quilombo que son por dentro y no parece que pesan 25Kg cada uno...

Juanma: las muescas son las gomas con "agujero" que agarran la reja, son las típicas que ves en todos los bafles comerciales, las traje de USA. A la reja solo le falta la tela, apenas las tenga listas subo alguna foto, son de mdf de 12mm para que aguanten bien los golpes y protejan los transductores que salen muy salados.

Los mismos son:

Midwoofer: Scan Speak Revelator 18w8531g00 
Tweeter: Scan Speak Illuminator d3004/6600 "aircirc"

Si quieren mas info de como se armaron los bafles, de los transductores y de la teoría detrás del bafle, crossover, etc, con el permiso de los moderadores (si no se puede bórrenlo) les paso el link de la contracción, ahí tienen todos los datos para hacer una replica exacta o si quieren, mejorarlos: http://www.forodvdmania.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=56607 Espero en breve tener tiempo para subir todo lo hablado en este otro foro acá, por lo menos la teoría detrás de todo ya que el armado es ser prolijo y tener paciencia (yo tarde 5 meses, algunos días trabajando menos de 1 hora y otros 8-9 horas sin parar).

Saludos


----------



## rash

como me gustaría escucharlos con una música apropiada.......
Un gran trabajo juanfilas.... enhorabuena

saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Chapó Juan, muy lindos!!!


----------



## ranaway

juanfilas dijo:


> Gracias, pirateenlo tranquilos, exteriormente e interiormente (que ahí esta lo lindo)
> 
> Saludos
> 
> pd: el color es mucho mas rojizo, pero como saque la foto con el celu.... ya saben...



Hola Juan, la verdad es que son excelentes por donde se los mire esos monitores, me interesa el tema de piratearlos (para uso personal obviamente) mi pregunta es por el lado de importar los drivers, vos los traes? tenes alguien qe los traiga? como los consigo en esta Argentina de las restriccione aduaneras???

Saludos y muchos mas exitos!!!


----------



## juanfilas

ranaway dijo:


> Hola Juan, la verdad es que son excelentes por donde se los mire esos monitores, me interesa el tema de piratearlos (para uso personal obviamente) mi pregunta es por el lado de importar los drivers, vos los traes? tenes alguien qe los traiga? como los consigo en esta Argentina de las restriccione aduaneras???
> 
> Saludos y muchos mas exitos!!!


 Si, yo importaba drivers, pero con las nuevas leyes se me hace imposible, lamentablemente conseguir drivers importados esta cada vez mas complicado pero hay varios importadores que traen a pedido, preguntale a ramiro77 que conoce uno.Y de copiarlo, dale para adelante lo que si, es un monitor complejo y complicado de hacer (sumado a que es caro) si te animas, tenés mi apoyo  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Pregunte, cuanto saldrian por aqui los dos altavoces, que es el punto de partida...unos 480€... podria ser...


----------



## Tacatomon

Esperando la sesión de fotos final Juanfilas, es un trabajo sin precedentes. Pero me quiero contener para la grande.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

quercus10 dijo:


> Pregunte, cuanto saldrian por aqui los dos altavoces, que es el punto de partida...unos 480€... podria ser...



en europa el conjunto Midwoofers + tweeters sale algo de 800 euro, el tema en estos monitores es que tenes otros 800 euro por lo menos en el resto de los componentes si los queres armar bien, se puede ahorra algo, pero ya no es lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Una lista abierta a cualquier cambio si interesa, parecida a la original, que podria utilizar para esta u otra combinación de altavoces, fácil de conseguir  y ver el costo aproximado donde vivo seria: 
  Las dos parejas de altavoces tengo que consultar algún proveedor mas,  vamos con los materiales de las cajas:
  -Una plancha de DM de 13mm de 2,10 x 2,44m para la caja  interior y el frente unos 45€.
  -Una plancha de DM de 16mm de 1.22x 2,44m  rechapado en roble para el exterior unos 50€.  
  -Una tabla de roble macizo para hacer los ensambles de las esquinas (según medida) unos 20€.
  -Cola amarilla  y galletas de ensamblado 10€
  -Aislante entre cajas: depende del utilizado, si la separación es de 1cm en adelante la espuma de poliuretano va bien, pues el sonido y las vibraciones las neutraliza, se transmiten muy mal a través de ella, lo he comprobado. Hay que tener cuidado al hacerlo y poner topes de goma o similar para que todo quede equidistante, 6€ mas.
  -Aislante interior (hay que hacer pruebas) a mi me ha funcionado bien algodón de base cubierto con un conglomerado de espuma 21€  
  -1 Kilo de barniz satinado (base de poliuretano) vale de fondo y barniz de acabado y taco de lija para barniz 10€.
  -½ lilo de pintura negra satinado (acabado laca) para el frente 6€
  -Tinte para la madera con base de disolvente, color avellana y naranja (hacer mezcla a gusto) unos 15€
  -Sellante para el DM del frente, no utilizo, si se LIJA  BIEN ANTES y se le dan dos manos de barniz poliuretano, con un lijado después de cada mano (hay suficiente para esto y el barnizado exterior con el kilo anterior) queda liso seda para pintar el acabado con la pintura negra.
  -1 bote de masilla de poliuretano para unir el frente al cajón interior si va fijo (si es desmontable con tornillos Allen) y otro de acetato (por decidir) para sellar el hueco que queda hasta el cajón exterior, color negro,  para colocar el frente suspendido 10€
  -Junta de goma autoadhesivo para la base de los altavoces  y tornillos de fijación 20€
  -8 Contactos exteriores bañados en oro (para utilizarlo en activo) unos 40€ 
  -Pongamos 2 m de cable libre  de oxigeno (siendo muy… ya saben…) 2€
  -Hasta aquí, si no me he equivocado, no se me ha pasado algo, sobrando material de algunas partidas y sobrevalorando otras:  *255€ para hacer las cajas y utilizarlo en activo. *Aquí no hay mano de obra porque las voy ha hacer yo para mi uso. El precio de las dos parejas de Scan Speak en el presupuesto que tengo 944€ con impuestos, total 1199€. 
  -Si se va a hacer para utilizarlo en pasivo:
  1,5 kilo de cobre  de 1,5mm para hacer las bobinas (mas de 50m) unos 40€
  Condensadores (no se cuantos lleva) pongamos tres o cuatro por filtro de buena calidad, algunas resistencias y PCB otros 60€.
  Si no voy muy descaminado con el filtro serian *100€ mas*,  la verdad hay que tener dinero de sobra y ser valiente...peeero…”un gustazo…un trancazo…” habrá que pensarlo.

  Habra que ver detenidamente las diferencias con el original y decidir. Aunque si decidiera deshacerme de esos 1200€ por hacer cuentas redondas, no estaria mal que funcionen de las dos maneras, activo y pasivo, mi uso seria en activo con seguridad.   

  Corrijan todos los desvarios, pero por favor razonándolos, en los sistemas de trabajo (a este nivel sobre todo) la mayoría de las veces se dice:  ”a mi me gusta…me funciona…  mas/mejor…” sin haber comparado físicamente con el sistema que propone otro, simplemente porque no lo hemos probado. Que te guste… es una cosa... que funcione mejor… es otra… que este fuera de tus posibilidades y por eso no la adoptas, otra mas… pero creo que debemos estar abiertos a probar cosa,  sin ser tajantemente validos unos e inservibles otros, es obvio que unos son mejores que otros,  una vez comparados y en función de que podamos, adoptaremos  uno u otro…antes no...
  Saludos


----------



## rash

bueno quercus10, está muy bien tu propuesta, todo justificado, como debe ser... la verdad que según leo me entran ganas de intentarlo, ... lo que pasa es que como dice juanfilas es un proyecto caro... realmente hacer este tipo de cajas no es taréa fácil, es más, es indicado para profesionales... pero bueno, seguro que aprendemos un montón....
estaré atento al proyecto...
recibe un cordial saludo compañero
rash


----------



## Quercus

Si rash, bastante caro, esta claro que lo que dispara el precio  son los Scan Speak, pero son el alma del proyecto y lo ideal seria hacerlo con ellos.
  Por ahora…. Tendre que renunciar a ellos, pero no renunciare a hacer unas  cajas parecidas a estas, para otros altavoces. Servira de experiencia.
  Saludos


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenos Días y Tardes Amigos, muy buenos monitores del amigo Juanfilas parecen comerciales excelente trabajo amigo, también  felicito a todos aquellos que han compartido sus proyectos en este Post excelentes trabajos amigos,  los monitores que quisiera realizar son los Silver RXFX Dual Coreanos espero poder culminar ese proyecto, la verdad el alma de un proyecto esta en  la dedicación  y el gran esfuerzo que uno le pone a algún proyecto y más si esta hecho por nuestras propias manos, eso es lo que mas tiene Valor.

Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## juanfilas

quercus10 dijo:


> Una lista abierta a cualquier cambio si interesa, parecida a la original, que podria utilizar para esta u otra combinación de altavoces, fácil de conseguir  y ver el costo aproximado donde vivo seria:
> Las dos parejas de altavoces tengo que consultar algún proveedor mas,  vamos con los materiales de las cajas:
> -Una plancha de DM de 13mm de 2,10 x 2,44m para la caja  interior y el frente unos 45€.
> -Una plancha de DM de 16mm de 1.22x 2,44m  rechapado en roble para el exterior unos 50€.
> -Una tabla de roble macizo para hacer los ensambles de las esquinas (según medida) unos 20€.
> -Cola amarilla  y galletas de ensamblado 10€
> -Aislante entre cajas: depende del utilizado, si la separación es de 1cm en adelante la espuma de poliuretano va bien, pues el sonido y las vibraciones las neutraliza, se transmiten muy mal a través de ella, lo he comprobado. Hay que tener cuidado al hacerlo y poner topes de goma o similar para que todo quede equidistante, 6€ mas.
> -Aislante interior (hay que hacer pruebas) a mi me ha funcionado bien algodón de base cubierto con un conglomerado de espuma 21€
> -1 Kilo de barniz satinado (base de poliuretano) vale de fondo y barniz de acabado y taco de lija para barniz 10€.
> -½ lilo de pintura negra satinado (acabado laca) para el frente 6€
> -Tinte para la madera con base de disolvente, color avellana y naranja (hacer mezcla a gusto) unos 15€
> -Sellante para el DM del frente, no utilizo, si se LIJA  BIEN ANTES y se le dan dos manos de barniz poliuretano, con un lijado después de cada mano (hay suficiente para esto y el barnizado exterior con el kilo anterior) queda liso seda para pintar el acabado con la pintura negra.
> -1 bote de masilla de poliuretano para unir el frente al cajón interior si va fijo (si es desmontable con tornillos Allen) y otro de acetato (por decidir) para sellar el hueco que queda hasta el cajón exterior, color negro,  para colocar el frente suspendido 10€
> -Junta de goma autoadhesivo para la base de los altavoces  y tornillos de fijación 20€
> -8 Contactos exteriores bañados en oro (para utilizarlo en activo) unos 40€
> -Pongamos 2 m de cable libre  de oxigeno (siendo muy… ya saben…) 2€
> -Hasta aquí, si no me he equivocado, no se me ha pasado algo, sobrando material de algunas partidas y sobrevalorando otras:  *255€ para hacer las cajas y utilizarlo en activo. *Aquí no hay mano de obra porque las voy ha hacer yo para mi uso. El precio de las dos parejas de Scan Speak en el presupuesto que tengo 944€ con impuestos, total 1199€.
> -Si se va a hacer para utilizarlo en pasivo:
> 1,5 kilo de cobre  de 1,5mm para hacer las bobinas (mas de 50m) unos 40€
> Condensadores (no se cuantos lleva) pongamos tres o cuatro por filtro de buena calidad, algunas resistencias y PCB otros 60€.
> Si no voy muy descaminado con el filtro serian *100€ mas*,  la verdad hay que tener dinero de sobra y ser valiente...peeero…”un gustazo…un trancazo…” habrá que pensarlo.
> 
> Habra que ver detenidamente las diferencias con el original y decidir. Aunque si decidiera deshacerme de esos 1200€ por hacer cuentas redondas, no estaria mal que funcionen de las dos maneras, activo y pasivo, mi uso seria en activo con seguridad.
> 
> Corrijan todos los desvarios, pero por favor razonándolos, en los sistemas de trabajo (a este nivel sobre todo) la mayoría de las veces se dice:  ”a mi me gusta…me funciona…  mas/mejor…” sin haber comparado físicamente con el sistema que propone otro, simplemente porque no lo hemos probado. Que te guste… es una cosa... que funcione mejor… es otra… que este fuera de tus posibilidades y por eso no la adoptas, otra mas… pero creo que debemos estar abiertos a probar cosa,  sin ser tajantemente validos unos e inservibles otros, es obvio que unos son mejores que otros,  una vez comparados y en función de que podamos, adoptaremos  uno u otro…antes no...
> Saludos



Esta bastante bien la lista, yo de material amortiguante para hacer el sandwitch de las paredes uso vinilo de alta densidad que no se cuando salga en españa, el crossover tiene bastantes componentes ya que corrige varias cosas, subo el gráfico para que lo vean, el problema es que al ser un filtro elíptico (cauer) las tolerancias no pueden ser mayores al 1% lo que encarece las cosas (o compramos un capacimetro-inductimetro), cobre use algo de 2kg, son muchas bobinas pero chicas.

Luego añadiría, 8 tubos de silicona que use para sellar todo, rellenar el frente y pegar los componentes, las resistencias que use metal film (salen baratas) , la tela de las rejas, los pitutos de sujeción de las mismas y alguna otra cosa que seguro me olvido 

Es un lindo proyecto y suena muy bien, pero que sea caro no quiere decir que sea superior a otros, tal vez por 5 veces menos plata se arma algo que solo tiene las distorsiones un 2% mas altas... yo lo arme por darme el gusto y por que es mi hobby, pero si somos 100% objetivos, se puede armar algo mucho mas barato y que suene muy similar...

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Lo que no puse en la lista, fue el bastidor con la tela para cubrir los altavoces y no fue descuido, los de agudos y medios que uso tienen buena pinta para mi gusto siempre, si el altavoz de graves que acompaña me gusta, nunca los protejo, me gusta verlos.

Lo que me ha dejado fuera de juego, ha sido lo de los 8 tubos de silicona que usaste para sellar, con esto te refieres a tapar poros interiores…., a dar una capa interior que sirve de amortiguante…, ambas cosas, o también para fijar el vinilo, porque 8 tubos dan para mucho según su uso, y esos altavoces no son tan grandes.

¡¡¡¡¡Que filtro filtro Juan!!!! complicadete el nene, tu trabajo te habra costado.


  Saludos

P.D. Ese vinilo ¿es el que se usa para enmoquetar los suelos? Tiene un grososr parecido al que usaste y pesa bastante.


----------



## juanfilas

El vinilo es como una goma pesada y densa, pesa 5kg por metro cuadrado y tiene 3mm de espesor, lo use doble.
El frente tiene 48mm pero es hueco, adentro, para eliminar la transmisión de vibraciones va relleno de silicona, por eso se usa tanto, ademas de que el agarre del midwoofer es flotante. Si puedo subo post con todas las fotos y por que se hizo lo que se hizo, ya que en este foro todavía no lo he subido, si queres adelantar aca tenes 20 hojas con el desarrollo: http://www.forodvdmania.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=56607

Saludos!


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola como estan, revisen este link, y diganme que tal ven esta marca.
http://yorkville.com/products.asp?type=29&cat=2&id=126


----------



## osk_rin

hoy les vengo a presumir mi bafle ultra hi-fi con filtros de treintajesimo orden 
las ya tengo años con ese bafle que hice de pega-sones de entre-chapado que desechaban en el taller, ese parlante plateado lo compre hoy por 6 dolares .

el woofer amarillo lo estaba usando, era de unos bafles sony que me encontré en la basura, estaban humedecidos y deshechos, solo estaban buenas las bocinas. los demás son igual sony que estaban en la basura des afortunadamente una de las bocinas pequeñas esta deshecha de su cono y no lo he podido conseguir para repararlas 

jaja les dejo las fotos para que me chuleen el bafle 





saludos


----------



## 18soundart

SALUDOS PAISA.
TODO ES VALIDO CUANDO SE TRATA DE RECICLAR MATERIALES


----------



## Tacatomon

JAjajaja, Que chulos! Fiuu fiuuuuu. Jajajaja

Saludos Compatriota!

PS: Acá tengo un par de esos altavoces Sony


----------



## AntonioAA

Podrias publicarlos en ebay y venderlos como "rusticos" ... algunos miles!!!


----------



## osk_rin

jaja me hare millonario, con una nueva moda de bafles para parlantes jajaa XD


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenas Tardes Amigo, está muy bueno ese parlante que parece con cono de plata, como se dice en tu país están padrísimos, reparándolos quedan muy buenos para ponerlos a tronar a toda máquina.

Cordial saludo. TKS.


----------



## osk_rin

gracias TKS.

veré si en estos días compro media hoja de MDF, y hago un bafle decente jaja, ese en lugar de darme vergüenza me da risa


----------



## tecbeml

Quetal amigos les quiero presentar mis bocinas de medios, agudos lineales. son total mente artesanales yo las arme desde los cajones y suenan mejor que algunas marcas de cajones convencionales profecionales, son con componentes sensillos y baratos realmente funcionan,2 bocinas 8 de 2 pulgadas bobina y 2 driver de 1media pulgadas bobina por bafle, aver que les paresen,las fotos son de celular.


----------



## Tacatomon

tecbeml dijo:


> Quetal amigos les quiero presentar mis bocinas de medios, agudos lineales. son total mente artesanales yo las arme desde los cajones y suenan mejor que algunas marcas de cajones convencionales profecionales, son con componentes sensillos y baratos realmente funcionan,2 bocinas 8 de 2 pulgadas bobina y 2 driver de 1media pulgadas bobina por bafle, aver que les paresen,las fotos son de celular.



Muy muy lindos recintos acústicos!!!

Que marca de altavoz es?

Saludos compatriota.


----------



## tecbeml

Tacatomon dijo:


> Muy muy lindos recintos acústicos!!!
> 
> Que marca de altavoz es?
> 
> Saludos compatriota.



Que tal de nuevo mira en realidad ay varias paresidas pero la que yo utilise es JZG en medios y en agudos mitsu, que bueno que te gustaron.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Apoco la marca de segunda "Mitzu" fabrica copia guía de ondas? Esa no me la sabía. Acá en Veracruz no han llegado.

Saludos!


----------



## tecbeml

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Apoco la marca de segunda "Mitzu" fabrica copia guía de ondas? Esa no me la sabía. Acá en Veracruz no han llegado.
> 
> Saludos!


 

No la guia de ondas sino me equivoco es de la marca rino y las venden en diamante, una tienda de repuestos para bocinas aca en el df sobre meave .


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahhh, Ok. Ya me había ilusionado 

Saludos!


----------



## atico5007

Los 15-150 BE quedaron así...


----------



## phavlo

> Los 15-150 BE quedaron así...


Sin palabras! hermosos quedaron!


----------



## tecbeml

atico5007 dijo:


> Los 15-150 BE quedaron así...



Quetal amigo se ven muy interesantes esos resintos las ranuras a los lados son las salidas de aire, no tienes los planos- no para aserlos sino por curiosidad.


----------



## atico5007

El diseño se basa en este plano, disponible en la web, buscas como Onken


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Acabado espectacular  tremendo sistema de sonido


----------



## ramiro77

A la mierda! Te quedaron divinas las onken esas.
Y el frente es muuuuy JBL... Buena mezcla, me gustó!


----------



## atico5007

Gracias por las opiniones y a los que me ayudaron en el foro con datos y demás!
Saludos


----------



## willy

Hola como estan todos !!! esta son mis cajas les falta la pintura y el circuito de las conexiones con su divisor... llevan parlantes jharo 15jl350 y driver selenium 220ti ... las prove con un divisor activo y la verdad que el sonido supero mis espectativas muy buenos graves apesar de ser un mid bass... quedaron sonando tal cual las tenia pensadas gracias a los calculos con el win isd... la cajas estan sintonizadas en 46hz construidas en aglomerado. y super reforzadas lo que valio la pena ya que no vibra casi nada ...


----------



## juanfilas

tecbeml dijo:


> Quetal amigo se ven muy interesantes esos resintos las ranuras a los lados son las salidas de aire, no tienes los planos- no para aserlos sino por curiosidad.


 
¿Son los mismos que están posteados en dvdmania?
Te han quedado excelentes, ¡felicitaciones!


----------



## 18soundart

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿Son los mismos que están posteados en dvdmania?
> Te han quedado excelentes, ¡felicitaciones!



yo los encotre en este link.
http://www.audiodesignguide.com/HiEff/HiEff.html


----------



## atico5007

Exacto por ahí viene la cosa , como digo por allí, estuve buscando que cajas hacer con esos Leea y me quede con ese tipo de diseño, que en realidad viene de los años 50 de la mano de Jensen , con sus conocidas Ultraflex, radiación posterior para poner en rincones o bueno, las sucesivas adaptaciones que llegan al onken ...
Y me encantaron los de esa pagina que citas así que adaptando un poco de aquí y allá llegue a lo que se ve.
Saludos y éxitos a todos los que se animen con proyectos caseros!


----------



## chacarock

que hermosos, yo sueño con unos de esos, ya vendran
sañudos


----------



## tecniloco80

Este es un monitor que ayude a armar miren como quedo




esta caja lleva un parlante peavey de 10" un driver peavey rx22 y suena exelente en las frecuencias de medio desde 600hz hasta 20khz


----------



## osk_rin

pues yo estoy armando un par de bafles con unos wofercitos de 5 1/4
Ver el archivo adjunto 72291


----------



## chacarock

osk_rin, estan hechas a ojo o calculaste algo, de que son los parlantes, no tiene driver ni tuiter.
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

No pues... Cuenta en Tuiter no creo que tengan! Jajajajaja.

Vas Bien Oscar!. Esos altavoces quedaron excelentes. Ya quiero ver el proyecto terminado.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## osk_rin

uqe tal compañeros! 
chacarock
pues estan a medias solo estaba "presentandolas" para escuchar que tan buenos gravestenian jajaja XD
y no estan calculadas pero tampoco estan hechas a ojo el diseño medidas y todo lo saque de unos planos de bafles pequeños que compartio el estimado ANDRES. estan basados en las medidas del plano, no creo que deje esos parlantes son de 16 ohms aunque suenan bien claro y los graves profundos eso lo digo en mi opinion  ya que jamas he escuchado un par de altavoces de alta calidad. talvez compre otros woofers de 6 ohms para aprobechar mejor la potencia, los crossovers tampoco los he construido y los tweeters lostego pero ahi no los puse XD

tacato.
ya los quiero terminar haber si en este puente me sobra un poco de dinero para comprar otros altavoces y probar, y enchapar el mdf entintarlo y pintar los baflecitos


----------



## eriakata

Que buenos proyectos, aun no encuentro el punto entre potencia y fidelidad, la verdad es que hay pocas cajas que me gustan pero aun menos que pueda comprar. No recuerdo haber visto manuales o planos de cajones para parlantes aquí les dejo uno muy bueno que me paso un amigo dedicado al audio para fiestas.


----------



## osk_rin

aca hay un hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/
y el diseño que yo elegi es uno que esta en el archivo de bafles pequeños hi-fi y es este:


----------



## el-rey-julien

buenos planos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pool27

con respecto a las columnas, que posteo mfk08 en pag. 15 alguien me podria informar que largo tiene el tubo de sintonia . saludos .-


----------



## Jorge Alfredo

hola fabrique estos cajones unos son graves externos doles 18" deaca del sitio y me funcionan muy bien, el otro es un medio hibrido que yo diseñe colgado es excelente y de piso muy bueno.los uso en un grupo que tengo.saludos a todos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ven lindos los recintos acústicos, enhorabuena.

Por cierto, que altavoces usaste?


Saludos!


----------



## Jorge Alfredo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se ven lindos los recintos acústicos, enhorabuena.
> 
> Por cierto, que altavoces usaste?
> 
> 
> Saludos!


  hola use bocina de 18" jbl 2241h y para los medios peavey Blach widow 1502 de 15",y funcionan bien saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Terminados


----------



## ranaway

juanfilas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 72524
> 
> Terminados



Excelentes!

Aprenda Willy!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 72524
> 
> Terminados



Dado la cantidad de BABA que se me está cayendo en estos momentos, lo unico que puedo poner es:       

FELICITACIONES por la calidad de armado de esos monstruos!!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

No te sentis vacio Juan??  estan bellisimos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Caballero HAY QUE SACARSE EL SOMBRERO,  Felicitacion Juan, un fuerte abrazo. sergio.


----------



## atico5007

Es un laburo extraordinario! Que delicadeza en la terminación! 
Felicitaciones! Algún día tendré que escuchar algo así!
Y ver! Y tocar... Tocar no? Bueh! Ta bien!


----------



## hazard_1998

juanfilas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 72524
> 
> Terminados




BASTA! no soporto massss! me dan ganas de revolear mis edifier a la mismisima mier"·$%$%$"··$! tené presente que te envidio no solo los monitores sino tambien la habilidad y el laburo que hiciste, sencillamente hermosos!


PD: Juan, para cuando la reunion audiofila? quiero escuchar esas cajas, me muero de ganas! ademas, ya terminé mi ampli valvular, suena increible, solo me faltan un par de 6L6 STR345 para el segundo canal (tengo un canal con las STR y otro con unas 5881) y quiero probarlo con cajas de verdad!


----------



## tatajara

Felicitaciones Juan, cada día te salen mejores, tenes muy buenas manos ejeje
Espero lo puedas seguir haciendo 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias por los comentarios, la verdad que aprendí mucho en el camino, debo agradecer especialmente a Ezavalla que literalmente lo volví loco en varias cosas  y a todos los que tiraron ideas también, y por  supuesto, espero que uds hayan sacado algo del proyecto 

Podemos hacer la reunión cuando quieran, solo tienen que mandar PM  ahora estoy bastante complicado ya que tengo 1000 cosas que hacer, pero, un sábado podemos arreglar y hacemos algo (de paso medimos algunos parlantes de foreros que me pidieron)

Antonio, la verdad es que estoy contento con haber terminado, fue un desarrollo muy largo y ya lo quería tener listo, ademas, ahora arranco con los nuevos proyectos, mas que nada experimentales.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

juanfilas,que bonito.
acabados excelentes, y en general muy tecnico el proyecto .
ahi esta mi proyecto "posteado anteriormente" y pues es practicamente es de principiante XD no se medidas de nada y menos se medirlas jajaja

saludos.


----------



## juanma

Un lujo Juan que compartas esto en el foro ! !

Felicitaciones!


----------



## Helminto G.

y como no estar contento juan, si yo nomas de verlos estoy feliz, cuando cresca quiero ser como tu...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Increible laburo Juan,que terminacion!!! me estoy inspirando con tus laburos con las nuevas torres que estoy armando,ya subire fotos!!!


----------



## Quercus

juanfilas dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios, la verdad que aprendí mucho en el camino, debo agradecer especialmente a Ezavalla que literalmente lo volví loco en varias cosas  y a todos los que tiraron ideas también, y por  supuesto, espero que uds hayan sacado algo del proyecto
> 
> Podemos hacer la reunión cuando quieran, solo tienen que mandar PM  ahora estoy bastante complicado ya que tengo 1000 cosas que hacer, pero, un sábado podemos arreglar y hacemos algo (de paso medimos algunos parlantes de foreros que me pidieron)
> 
> Antonio, la verdad es que estoy contento con haber terminado, fue un desarrollo muy largo y ya lo quería tener listo, ademas, ahora arranco con los nuevos proyectos, mas que nada experimentales.
> 
> Saludos!


 Que buen trabajo Juan… Por supuesto que se tiene que haber sacado… pero no algo… sino mucho… Yo por lo menos, mucha inspiración… ¡¡ felicitaciones !!
  A esa escucha me gustaría asistir, pero el sitio me queda algo mal...
  Saludos


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Por favor!!!, esos bafles estan  muy pero muy bonitos, impresionante tu trabajo Juanfilas, inimaginable la calidad de sonido de esos bafles. Si algun dia me llego a Argentina, ir a escuchar ese par de bafles tiene que ser materia turistica


----------



## iamkbra

hola amigos . alguen podria facilitarme el plano de las EV mt1 1810 con medidas? se me ha complicado encontrarlos por la web


----------



## Diego_eliasv

iamkbra dijo:


> hola amigos . alguen podria facilitarme el plano de las EV mt1 1810 con medidas? se me ha complicado encontrarlos por la web



Hola Amigo iamkbra, has visitado este tema aca en el foro? aca hay varios compañeros que han recopilado muchos planos y entre tantos esta el que buscas (obvio vas a tener que tomarte el trabajo de buscarlo) pero estoy seguro que esta por ahi.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/

Espero que te sirva la info, saludos!!


----------



## SERGIOD

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola compañeros del Foro!!!! En esta ocasión les presento la primera parte de mi proyecto "Triamplificación" en el cual llevo ya bastante tiempo, casi un año, ya tengo lista las cajas acústicas y el subwoofer.
> Para las cajas use los siguientes transductores:http://www.aurumcantus.com/aurumcantus-midwoofer/index_midwoofer_ac130_mk2.html tanto para los medios como para los bajos, estos están cortados según el crossover activo de Silicon Chip_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438316/ _y para los agudos usé los siguientes tweeter http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-500, las cajas las calcule con el software Bass box, falta medir la respuesta a ver qué tal se comportan.
> El subwoofer tiene la LT y está cortado a 83 Hz http://sound.whsites.net/project71.htm
> También tengo lista toda la parte electrónica:
> - 6 Amplificadores Rotel (los de Mariano Nicolau) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/#post223110
> - 1 Switching amp de 300 Watts https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/#post108881
> - 2 Fuentes SMPS (Las de Mariano también) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/#post200937
> - 1 Preamplificador Hi Fi http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm
> - 1 Crossover activo_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438316/ _- 1 Una fuente regulada para los previos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/#post394878
> - 1 Selector de entradas estéreo de tres vías https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-46912/#post399637
> - 1 LT o Transformación Linkwitz http://sound.whsites.net/project71.htm
> - 6 Protectores de parlantes con sensores de temperatura para regular la velocidad de los ventiladores
> Solo me falta armar los gabinetes, por el momento tengo casi listos los frontales de dichos gabinetes.
> También tengo que dar mis agradecimientos a: Ezavalla, Mariano Nicolau y a Juanfilas, pues ellos me han apoyado en todas mis dudas con respecto a este proyecto.


 
Super genial ese trabajo y con toda la informacion necesaria para todos los del foro


----------



## Tomasito

Hermosos bafles he visto en este thread! Me da un poco de cosa mostrar los que hice yo.

Todavía no están 100% terminados, falta darle alguna terminación al enchapado para que no se arruine, no sé que darle aún. Quiero algo que le de dureza al enchapado sin cambiar mucho el aspecto natural de la madera.

Los bafles los armé de mdf de 12mm y están enchapados en madera (no recuerdo cuál). Los parlantes son LEEA 812-RE y los twitters son unos chinos piezoeléctricos que los tuve que atenuar para que no chillen tanto (es lo único que conseguí en mi aldea).
Lo que más trabajo me dió sin dudas fue el enchapado (aunque ahora ya le agarré la mano, al principio tardaba bastante).


El sonido es espectacular. Es la primera vez que hago bafles "en serio" (había armado uno o dos bafles anteriormente pero sin cuidar absolutamente ningún detalle -de audio o estético-).


----------



## atico5007

Tomasito , seguramente que hay mas opciones, pero yo anduve en la misma y te digo que me deje convencer por la laca poliuretano a al agua , la usas facilísimo, no haces en bastees y seca en un segundo... 
Cuando fui a comprarla me explico el vendedor que también viene un sellador que le das una mano y es todavía mas neutral, que ni te cambia el color de la madera y ahí arriba de eso le das las manos de la a.
En fin es mi propia experiencia pero seguro que alguien mas hará aportes! Saludos y anímate te quedaron muy buenas che!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Ese trabajo hay que protegerlo!! Esta MUY bueno...

Si tenes soplete a mano ( por lo que veo es un tremendo taller ) , dale laca nitro o ureica ( esta ultima es de 2 componentes y es durisima ) ....
fijate acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/acabado-cajas-acusticas-lustre-muneca-64948/#post571094


----------



## Tomasito

Antonio me leí todo el thread que me pasaste, está bárbaro! Me parece que voy a hacer eso. Se le puede dar un acabado mate? No quiero que quede muy brillante. Una cosa así me gustaría obtener http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/image.php?image=1807209&is_user=0
Y mucha dureza en la superficie para que dure mucho! Es muuuy finita la chapa de madera que le puse, tiene 0.5mm (medido con calibre) y es medio blandita (no tiene papel ni nada atrás, es madera sola).
Se podrá lograr algo como lo que quiero sin muchas complicaciones? Soplete tengo.

Hay tantas, TANTAS cosas para pasarle a la madera que sinceramente no tengo ni idea de qué pasarle.


Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo te diria que le des con la laca ureica que puse aca: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624071/ _
Es barbara , y encima barata! Con 3/4 manos queda perfecta .
Consulta lo que quieras.

SI! viene brillante, satinado y mate....

Preparala TAL CUAL INDICA el tarro ( 10 partes, 1 y 3 )


----------



## eduglo

Hola: Hace rato que no andaba por aquí. Problemas de salud y otras yerbas...pero eh aquí lo nuevo: una linea de transmisión en 8" de tres vías. 
Aquí el adelanto. Todavía no las termino, prometo las fotos y detalles al terminarlas.
Voy a utilizar unos woofers de 8 de pòlipropileno, un medio de tres pulgadas de cono de celulosa y un tweeter de domo de seda.


----------



## el-rey-julien

están muy buenos eduglo,te pasaste ¡¡¡¡


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes eduglo, muy interesante tu trabajo, de que marca son los parlantes? sergio.


----------



## ranaway

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas tardes eduglo, muy interesante tu trabajo, de que marca son los parlantes? sergio.



los parlantes por lo que veo son unos Foxtex baratos pero andan bien por lo que salen, mi pregunta es si les sacaste los parametros y realizaste las cajas con algun calculo tipo mathcad para diseñarlas o fue todo a ojo?

Saludos y se ve un buen trabajo en esas caja.

Emiliano.


----------



## eduglo

ranaway dijo:


> los parlantes por lo que veo son unos Foxtex baratos pero andan bien por lo que salen, mi pregunta es si les sacaste los parametros y realizaste las cajas con algun calculo tipo mathcad para diseñarlas o fue todo a ojo?
> 
> Saludos y se ve un buen trabajo en esas caja.
> 
> Emiliano.



Emiliano : Efectivamente estos son Foxtex (no Fostex) son baratos pero andan bien y tienen un armado prolijísimo. Además tienen un refuerzo en la zona crítica del quiebre acústico del parlante. Eso lo hacía ya en el año 1957 en los famosos AR3. En vista de lo que se puede conseguir a precios razonables. No me mueven un pelo los conos de Kevlar.
La linea de transmision las vengo realizando desde 1984 a partir de un diseño desarrollado por Kef, que me dio unos resultados optimos. Al punto de no necesitar en absoluto material acústico el el interior, escuchar para creer. Tengo desarrollado desde hace años los modelos matemáticos de la LT y dibujados en Autocad en 3D, de donde salen las medidas correctas de los paneles. Hasta el punto que hacé diez años me hice una LT con un parlante de 3" de un desarme de un bafle Grundig (sorprendente), y es increíble los bajos que llegaba a dar esos parlantitos. Estos son para un amigo, yo poseo unas LT con unos Jahro de hace 27 años de 12" modificados con el cono endurecido y un domo de parlante de 18" también con tratamiento epoxi. Y son mis bafles de referencia, con tweeters de cinta y unos medios que son los terceros que cambié a travéz del tiempo, y son sorprendentes en una LT para los medios. Es impresionante la claridad de este sistema, la naturalidad en todo el rango de frecuencias. Un dato llegué a medir 16hz en la solera de la LT.
Saludos


----------



## eduglo

Hola:
Ya están casi listos, sólo falta una buena pintada con esmalte satinado negro. El crossover resultó de primer orden (6db/octava) con una atenuación de 4 db en los medios, con una Lpad con fase invertida. 
El sonido sin la atenuación era muy bueno, muy definido, pero decidí atenuarlo por el cansancio que puede producir trás largo tiempo de escucha. Después de ésto, quedo muy equilibrado, "atercipelado", sin pérdida de definición. Agudos, medios y graves, transición suave, escucha optima. Luego de mi apreciación, llamé a un pianista, y a otras personas para que opinen, ya que mi opinión ya no es objetiva. Y bueno... aprobado. 
Conclusión: No se necesita un gran pastón de dinero para hacer un sistema acústico de calidad... una vez más...!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Tengo dos consultas; 
1) que tal te resultaron los tweeters Xonox? a que frecuencia los cortaste?.
2) No tuviste ningun problema con los foxtex, a mi me paso que en algunos casos el iman venia medio separado de la campana? funcionan bien a alta potencia?, como la suspension es bastante blanda.

Bueno y antes que nada felicitaciones, te quedaron muy bien. Salduso


----------



## pool27

hola Eduglo, seria posible que publicaras las medidas del bafle que armaste,y tambien del divisor de frecuencia? si no es mucho pedir. no habia visto ese tipo de cajas , y el divisor debe ir de acorde con las mismas, supongo .- desde ya gracias.-


----------



## caipy

Hola cejas99, realmente muy bueno tu trabajo, es excelente por donde lo mires. Una pregunta porque  - 6 Amplificadores Rotel (los de Mariano Nicolau) Amplificador y Pre HiFi Rotel + PCB? Es uno para cada parlante y tweeter?

Porque me parece mucha potencia para los tweeter


----------



## osk_rin

ahi la llevo con mis bafles aun les falta pero los estoy probando aun estoy probando con los filtros :S


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Estan bonitos, que filtros estas usando para tus bafles?


----------



## osk_rin

pues empece con uno que me encontre la red, pero no me gustaron los resultados ahorita estoy con unos de 1 orden y se escucha mejor jaja XD solo es cuestion de experimentar si no se tienen los parametos de los parlantes jejej, cuando tenga el filtro definitivo subo imagenes


----------



## eduglo

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Tengo dos consultas;
> 1) que tal te resultaron los tweeters Xonox? a que frecuencia los cortaste?.
> 2) No tuviste ningun problema con los foxtex, a mi me paso que en algunos casos el iman venia medio separado de la campana? funcionan bien a alta potencia?, como la suspension es bastante blanda.
> 
> Bueno y antes que nada felicitaciones, te quedaron muy bien. Salduso



!) Los tweeter Xonox andan bien ,el sonido es del tipo suave, a mi me gustan mucho. Quien desee agudos muy punzantes y un rendimiento mayor tendría que usar los de domo metálico o los tipo bala.
2) Mi experiencia con Woofers duros es desastroza. Los probe con un clase A de 25+25 y con uno de 100+100 con pre a válvulas y con una compactera Denon. Y en analógico ThorensTD165 con Audio tecnica MC30. le dí potencia y su comportamiento fue increíble.Cuando pienso que los pagué $79. no se puede creer. Bajos de claridad neutra, sin coloración, profundos y con un golpe justo. Nada punch ni sonido barril, mucho menos en una LT.  No los probé en reflex. No les puedo pedir más. Habalndo de escucha con música clasica, Jazz, blues y rock sinfónico.


----------



## YIROSHI

osk_rin dijo:


> ahi la llevo con mis bafles aun les falta pero los estoy probando aun estoy probando con los filtros :S
> Ver el archivo adjunto 74411



Hola compañero osk_rin te estan quedando una maravillaexcelente trabajo felicitaciones compañero, el ampli se ve muy bueno es de 180W Stereo?

Saludos.


----------



## eduglo

pool27 dijo:


> hola Eduglo, seria posible que publicaras las medidas del bafle que armaste,y tambien del divisor de frecuencia? si no es mucho pedir. no habia visto ese tipo de cajas , y el divisor debe ir de acorde con las mismas, supongo .- desde ya gracias.-



Respondiendo te publico lo que me pides...!

No te asustes por la simpleza del divisor, es el resultado de mucha experiencia y en este caso, ningún dolor de cabeza.
En otras oportunidades usé 12 y 18db. Cortes 500 y 5000 Hz 6db/8va. Hacía mucho que no los usaba.
En este caso anduvo fantástico pero usando capacitores de Polipropileno metalizado y resistencia en serie de metalfilm. Corte muy sueve y muy coherente no se perciben giros de fase como en los 12 y 18db. 

Gracias por tu interés, un abrazo.


----------



## osk_rin

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero osk_rin te estan quedando una maravillaexcelente trabajo felicitaciones compañero, el ampli se ve muy bueno es de 180W Stereo?



primeramente muchas gracias YIROSHI, le cometo que ese ampli me lo regalaron es de auto, pero cuando me lo obsequieron tenia toda la fuente dañada, asi es que solo le puese una fuente simetrica, de +-36v

aqui hay mas info: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/hacer-amplificador-sugerencias-61631/
ya tenia mucho con el lo tenia arrumbado y sin uso hasta hace unos dias lo despove jaja 

el sonido de los baflecitos hasta ahorita es bueno, me hace falta material absovente, y sijetar todo bien, y claro enbellecer las cajas  



eduglo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 74429


la Lpad del woofer es de 4db¿no es asi? yo atenue los tweeters esa misma cantidad, pero como es de 2vias, y mi filtro de 1er oden pues le puse un cap de 5.6 uf aproximadamente, para un corte a 3500hz, que opina de esto?


----------



## pool27

Eduglo gracias por responder, casualmente tengo ese mismo divisor en una columna que estoy probando, con wofer 6" medio 6" y tuiter domo 3" todo marca yahro ,  notaba demasiada precencia de medios , voy a reformar el divisor ,a ver si mejora porque al escuchar mucho tiempo cansa los oidos ,el cap. de 8,2. tiene electrolitico de 10 mf. (se puede cambiar, por dos de 4,7 en pararalelo 400v., o uno 4,7 y otro 2,2 400v son esos tipo caramelo , cual de los dos configuraciones funcionaria mejor  9,4 mf. o 6,9 mf. poniendo las resistencia como sugeris , las medidas de la caja sirve para parlante de 6" , si es de 8" hay que aplicar la regla de tres simple .-   Disculpa por tantas preguntas . Un abrazo.-


----------



## eduglo

pool27 dijo:


> Eduglo gracias por responder, casualmente tengo ese mismo divisor en una columna que estoy probando, con wofer 6" medio 6" y tuiter domo 3" todo marca yahro ,  notaba demasiada precencia de medios , voy a reformar el divisor ,a ver si mejora porque al escuchar mucho tiempo cansa los oidos ,el cap. de 8,2. tiene electrolitico de 10 mf. (se puede cambiar, por dos de 4,7 en pararalelo 400v., o uno 4,7 y otro 2,2 400v son esos tipo caramelo , cual de los dos configuraciones funcionaria mejor  9,4 mf. o 6,9 mf. poniendo las resistencia como sugeris , las medidas de la caja sirve para parlante de 6" , si es de 8" hay que aplicar la regla de tres simple .-   Disculpa por tantas preguntas . Un abrazo.-



Hola: El valor del capacitor es teórico, el caso es acercarse lo más posible, no vas a notar diferencia entre 8.2 y 10 mF si podés conseguir los de la foto genial, sino esos de poliester tipo "caramelo" funcionan y son más económicos.Nunca uses electrolíticos para frecuencias medias y altas ya que no será limpio su sonido. En los woofers para 12 db/8a si pero siempre no polarizados, o dos del valor requerido con la polaridad cruzada(+ con- y - con +) para calcular las resistencias dirigite a la pag. de Pablo Crespo (PCP Files) y alli en el tema de crosovers podras tener mucha info y el valor de la LPad, para saber la combinación de resistores a usar. En cuanto a la LT para un parlante de 6" me voy a fijar si tengo algo hecho y te lo publico. Pongo una foto de unos que hice con unos Grundig recuperados de desarme, de 3.5".
Suerte y gracias...!





			
				eduglo dijo:
			
		

> Hola: El valor del capacitor es teórico, el caso es acercarse lo más posible, no vas a notar diferencia entre 8.2 y 10 mF si podés conseguir los de la foto genial, sino esos de poliester tipo "caramelo" funcionan y son más económicos.Nunca uses electrolíticos para frecuencias medias y altas ya que no será limpio su sonido. En los woofers para 12 db/8a si pero siempre no polarizados, o dos del valor requerido con la polaridad cruzada(+ con- y - con +) para calcular las resistencias dirigite a la pag. de Pablo Crespo (PCP Files) y alli en el tema de crosovers podras tener mucha info y el valor de la LPad, para saber la combinación de resistores a usar. En cuanto a la LT para un parlante de 6" me voy a fijar si tengo algo hecho y te lo publico. Pongo una foto de unos que hice con unos Grundig recuperados de desarme, de 3.5".
> Suerte y gracias...!



PD.
Para ajustarlo a un parlante de 6".Como primera aprox es ajustar el área de la sección de la linea de transmisión, sin acortar el largo total ,pués esta es la que define la fecuencia de corte. La linea puede ser de sección constante, pero la experiencia indica que siendo decreciente pero la sección final cercana al área efectiva del parlante, no pierden fuerza los bajos más extremos., espero te sirva, sino preguntá que no me molesta en absoluto.
Suerte y gracias...!





osk_rin dijo:


> primeramente muchas gracias YIROSHI, le cometo que ese ampli me lo regalaron es de auto, pero cuando me lo obsequieron tenia toda la fuente dañada, asi es que solo le puese una fuente simetrica, de +-36v
> 
> aqui hay mas info: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/hacer-amplificador-sugerencias-61631/
> ya tenia mucho con el lo tenia arrumbado y sin uso hasta hace unos dias lo despove jaja
> 
> el sonido de los baflecitos hasta ahorita es bueno, me hace falta material absovente, y sijetar todo bien, y claro enbellecer las cajas
> 
> 
> la Lpad del woofer es de 4db¿no es asi? yo atenue los tweeters esa misma cantidad, pero como es de 2vias, y mi filtro de 1er oden pues le puse un cap de 5.6 uf aproximadamente, para un corte a 3500hz, que opina de esto?



Me parece correcto, si con estos valores atenúa 4db manteniendo la impedancia de 8 ohm a Lpad sirve tanto para atenuar medios como agudos. Yo particularmente la cruzaría con una pendiente de 12db para cuidar el tweeter, y con la polaridad invertida para corregir el giro de fase. 
Suerte


----------



## juanfilas

Muchachos, si bien este es el hilo mas "liberal" de FE en la sección de elementos de salida y estoy de acuerdo con esto, me duelen los ojos de leer lo que están poniendo :enfadado: vamos por partes: osk_rin al estar usando un tweeter de cono, podes usar tranquilamente filtros de 1er orden, pero usar uno que corta a 4500hz mas o menos no es la mejor idea, podes cortar mucho mas abajo y va a sonar mejor, proba cortes a 2000hz mas o menos (de 1er orden).
La L-pad la vas a tener que sacar a oído.

Si tenes dudas, pregunta en el post de crossovers.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

ala orden!  por aquel hilo nos vemos entonces


----------



## ocarbone

Eduglo: 
Por casualidad tendras los planos para LT de 12"?
Gracias
Oscar


----------



## juanfilas

ooc3333 dijo:


> Eduglo:
> Por casualidad tendras los planos para LT de 12"?
> Gracias
> Oscar



La velocidad del sonido es la misma salga de un parlante de 5´´ o de 12'' no hay "planos de un LT para xx pulgadas" hay parámetros que medir y diseñar en base a cálculos (bastante simples) la mejor solución, si buscas que suene bien vas a tener que calcular a menos que tengas un parlante muy conocido y hagas un clon.

¿que parlantes de 12´´ tenes y que mids y tweeters vas a poner?


----------



## ocarbone

Tengo 2 viejos Holimar de 13" años decada 70/80 provenientes de Mi Club de Banfield, con iman del alnico, campana de fundicion, 4 Ohms de impedancia, no soy electronico, para la carpinteria me las arreglo, segun estuve leyendo en viejas revistas de Audio Universal el gabinete tendria que ser de unos 75 Litros con tubos sintonizado, pero todavia no me desido hacer nada. Ya que tengo armado otros Holimar ( Originales y Clones) con dos 13" de 16 Ohms en paralelo.
Juan lo felicito por sus monitores, muy buen trabajo, de mucha paciencia y dedicacion
Oscar


----------



## eduglo

............................................................................................


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros dejo una Web Rusa que tiene muy buenos planos para hacer algun proyecto casero o SEMI-PRO espero que algo les sea de utilidad compañeros
http://photo.qip.ru/users/tda-audio/182333/3252368/

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

eduglo dijo:


> Las que poseo desde hace 26 años, ya que hasta ahora no escuche nada mejor es ésta.
> Pero no me quiero extender ya que no son apropiados mis comentarios. Si se puede, por privado te las paso.
> Disculpá mi ignorancia...!
> 
> No voy a agregar datos ni comentarios. Yo estoy aquí hace varios años de buena fé y en construcciones caseras. Comparto mis experiencias en bafles desde 1972. Nunca comerciaimente y sin interés alguno. En el campo del audio tengo mucho para aportar.
> Este es un tema general, no particular sobre bafles. Mi intención es sana, en ellos hay cajas parlantes y divisores, no creí que tuviera que llevar el tema a Crossovers, ya que ellos estan contenidos en los bafles. Y si molesta leer, más trabajo da escribir y ser coherente.
> Lo siento y los proximos bafles que iba apostear, no se si lo haré...!
> Adiós.


 
Eduglo, supongo que decís esto por mi comentario.

Si bien es un tema bastante liberal y se permite hablar de todo un poco, si intervengo cuando se esta diciendo algo que no esta bien, nadie duda de tu experiencia, pero si recomendás algo que no es la solución ideal y encima basándote en nada (solo hay una foto de los transductores) tengo que entrar y decir que esto no esta bien, recomendar un crossover con una capacitor de 0.47uF en serie con el tweeter que, estaría cortando por arriba de los 30khz (ni el tweeter llega a esa frecuencia, ni hablemos de nuestro oído) pero encima, como un tweeter de cono que se puede cortar muy bajo en frecuencia con un montón de ventajas... esta mal de entrada, es un solo detalle de muchos en tu comentario, por eso intervine.

Vos sos libre de decir lo que quieras, pero si es erróneo se te va a corregir, no para retarte, sino para que todos aprendamos un poco mas, incluido vos.

Saludos y que haya paz.

pd: si realmente tenés un capacitor de 0.47uF en la red del tweeter este no esta sonando, revisa eso por las dudas, tal vez es de 4.7uF.


----------



## osk_rin

esto ya es fuera de tema, pero ese crossover se me hacia familiar XD

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/d_crossover.php


----------



## Ratmayor

0.47uF hace un corte demasiado alto, será un error de tipeo?


----------



## juanfilas

Ratmayor dijo:


> 0.47uF hace un corte demasiado alto, será un error de tipeo?



A efectos prácticos es un "pasa nada", para mi quisieron poner 4.7uF pero entonces tendría poco sentido el filtro de medios propuesto ya que se solaparía con el de agudos....


----------



## eduglo

....................................................


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y podés postear alguna medición de la respuesta en frecuencia del conjunto, con crossover incluido? Por que si es por sonar....


----------



## Ratmayor

eduglo dijo:


> Si en vez de teorizar tanto, si nos tomamos la libertad de ensayar, para comprobar lo que pasa aprenderíamos más.


No lo pongo en duda, pero precisamente porque también he puesto en practica varios valores me parece que 0.47uF es demasiado alto, no se si tenga que ver los transductores que estás usando, de verdad me gustaría ver tus mediciones...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirando el video me encontré mas abajo con este "diálogo":                                         


			
				romaorocha dijo:
			
		

> este capacitor do tweeter nao deveria ser de 2,2uF? O corte  com um capacitor de .47uF como no projeto se dará muito alto..bem  acima de 10KHz. Se eu estiver errado peço perdão.





			
				ampleto dijo:
			
		

> Hola Eso va en gustos. *Puedes jugar con valores desde los 0.47 uF, hasta los 4 uF, hasta encontrar el de tu gusto*. saludos


  
Podés variar la fcia de corte sobre una década (3 octavas y media)  de acuerdo a tu antojo ???...y los otros filtros *que*????

La verdad, no me parece *NADA SERIO* siquiera estar mirando esto....


----------



## pool27

muchachos respecto al comentario del cap. 0.47 mf , tengo ese divisor puesto en una columna , y el twiter funciona , cual seria el cap.que corresponderia, para un correcto corte en frecuencia , (porque si es  por  sonar dijo ezv..)
     porfavor Pazzz. .- un abrazo para todos .-


----------



## juanfilas

eduglo dijo:


> Si en vez de teorizar tanto, si nos tomamos la libertad de ensayar, para comprobar lo que pasa aprenderíamos más.
> 
> De los cientos de divisores que hice sólo usé capacitores de 2.2uF para arriba. Al ver este circuito se me ocurrio probarlo hace yá cuatro años. Yo creí .47uF es muy arriba...! Pero no me encerré en mis teorías y menos cerré mi cabeza. ¿que pasa si pruebo? se quema algo...no! y oh! sorpresa, el circuito propuesto (descabellado, torpe, simple) si yo hago corssovers de 18 y 24 db....que me vienen con 6db,,,? es es una vergüenza no?... asolutamente.
> Funciona y bien. Me tiró por tierra mis desarrollados crossovers. Lo hice como prototipo, sin confianza...y me tapó la boca...!
> En resumidas cuentas pruebenlo y luego critiquen que prejuicios ya tenemos de sobra.
> Mi intención no fue confundir a quien me preguntó, y yo estaba en las tres vias, no en dos, sino darle una oportunidad a la práctica, pues de eso se trata.
> Por los buenos audios...!
> 
> P.D Video relacionado y prueba de como suena el crossover.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IdAl0W74oZQ#!



Es que si metes un cap de 0.47uF en serie con el tweeter, no suena! bue... suena pero recontra atenuado y en caida total, es electrónica básica, medí la respuesta y vas a ver que lo que estas escuchando es el mid y que por el tweeter no sale nada, va, sale algo, atenuado 60 db´s....
No te preocupes que me dedico profesionalmente a hacer crossovers y bafles y he experimentado todo lo que se te ocurra, y meter un cap de 0.47uF hace que solo escuchen los murciélagos, por supuesto si es un tweeter mas que bueno, ya que pocos pasan de 25khz... a menos que tenga 15db´s mas de sensibilidad que el mid, pero en este caso, lo ideal seria meter un l-pad y cortar como corresponde 

No es de mala onda, pero estas defendiendo lo indefendible, ademas ¿que herramientas usas para calcular crossovers? por que hasta la mas básica como WinISD te dice que eso esta mal. ¿Con que mediste la respuesta? 

Saludos!


----------



## 2SC2922

Simule ese crossover con el capacitor de 4.7uF porque el de 0.47uF es una mamarrachada.
En la simulación puse todos los parlantes con 8 Ohms.
Jamas vi un crossover de tres vías asi, los tres drivers solapandose , al tweeter poca vida le veo.

Frecuencia


Fase


Frecuencia y Fase


----------



## osk_rin

me parece que este tema se va a ir a la limpieza jajaja, pero bueno al menos algo se aprende 

2sc2922.
muy bien que lo hayas simulado  asi ya se da una idea un poco mas clara del tema


----------



## juanfilas

La señorita de la limpieza hoy no pasa, así que vuelvan al tema original, creo que con las simulaciones de 2SC2922 ya queda claro.

De todas formas y para sacarnos del todo las dudas 2SC2922: ¿Podrás pasar la simulación de como queda la respuesta del tweeter con un cap de .47uF y liquidamos el tema?

Saludos.

Pd: yo no soy un moderador de borrar mucho, creo que de estas discusiones se aprende (hasta la misma persona que la inició estoy seguro que esta pensando), pero no se pasen de la raya.


----------



## 2SC2922

No puse los gráficos con el cap de 0.47uF por lo mal que se ve, pero bueno, coloque flechas porque ni con colores se entiende.

Frecuencia


Fase


Frecuencia y Fase


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias 2sc, como pueden ver, la frecuencia de corte esta por los 35khz, y como se dijo antes, a frecuencias escuchables, esta recontra atenuado y en caída (la respuesta no queda plana).

Peeerrooo hay otra cosa mas, en esa simulación estamos considerando que la impedancia del tweeter es constante (8 ohm) cuando en realidad a esa frecuencia los efectos de la inductancia son muy marcados y seguramente Z si el tweeter es malo suba un montón a partir de 3-4khz con lo cual la caída en repuesta aumenta, esto es inevitable a menos que gastemos 200 dólares en un tweeter y esta variación de Z hay que considerarla al diseñar un crossover.

Saludos


----------



## pool27

Muchahcos, para lo que no somos muy entendidos en graficas, quiere decir que ese divisor no tiene un buen funcionamiento tampoco con 4,7 mf, por lo que dedusco de los comentarios , yo tengo uno igual en una columna, como comente mas arriba ,quisiera saber como reformarlo para que funcione como corresponde, con los cortes en frecuencia correcto, si alguien me puede ayudar se agradece. saludos.-


----------



## osk_rin

pool27

eso lo consultas por aca 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/


----------



## willy

Hola como estan aca estan algunas fotos de lso parlantes ya casi terminados le falta una mano de laca y el divisor pero ya estan andando... para proteger mejor el aglomerado que ademas no era de buena calidad le puse unas manos de pintura para subcarrocerias blanca...
No quedaron a lo Juan filas pero mejoraron muchisimo creo...  Creeme que eso hago ranaway hay que aprender de los maestros.!!!!





aca un poco del proceso de pintado













Asi quedaron terminadas














asi queda la textura 









Al que le interese las cajas son de 76 de alto x 52 de frente x 52 de profundidad y 32 de fondo. La division esta a los 60 centimetros. Consejoo Refuerzenlaaa la mejora se notaa mucho ... ademas la caja queda aprueba de todoo. jajaja


----------



## carlosjofernandez

¿como logras ese acabado rugoso ?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Bueno,aca esta lo ultimo que salio del horno,copiandole un poco el diseño a juanfilas la verdad mucho trabajo hacer algo con esta terminacion,si bien no es la gran cosa pero igual estoy satisfecho con los resultados,para el que se acuerda estas cajas ya las subi en otra oportunidad pero no tenian hechos los cortes y estaban desnudas (solo MDF)


----------



## Ratmayor

Realmente adoro ese acabado *_* cuando me caigan unos centavos veré si remodelo mis cajitas, felicidades...

P.D.: Mi Technics!!!


----------



## hazard_1998

muuuy lindos dimebag! muy buena terminacion!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Que bueno que le guste don Rat!!! no estan con la calidad de juan pero por algo se empieza(le pedi asesoramiento sobre como pegar el enchapado,gracias juan!!!)ya vio que llego mi technics de Italia??? jejejej Gracias tambien hazard  voy a ver si mañana encaro el otro proyecto que deje tirado con los parlantes Acoustic Research,ya subire fotos


----------



## juanfilas

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Bueno,aca esta lo ultimo que salio del horno,copiandole un poco el diseño a juanfilas la verdad mucho trabajo hacer algo con esta terminacion,si bien no es la gran cosa pero igual estoy satisfecho con los resultados,para el que se acuerda estas cajas ya las subi en otra oportunidad pero no tenian hechos los cortes y estaban desnudas (solo MDF)



 Te quedaron excelentes   
felicitaciones, me imagino que estarás contento de como te quedaron. 
Un día de estos vamos a poder juntarnos y medir los t/s que hace tanto tenemos dando vueltas 

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

juanfilas dijo:


> Te quedaron excelentes
> felicitaciones, me imagino que estarás contento de como te quedaron.
> Un día de estos vamos a poder juntarnos y medir los t/s que hace tanto tenemos dando vueltas
> 
> Saludos!




Como dije si bien no estan perfectas estoy bastante satisfecho con el resultado,gracias por compartir tus conocimientos juan,de otra manera nunca habria encarado algo semejante

Por otro lado me gustaria mucho medir la respuesta de los bafles ya que los siento distintos ahora con los cortes,tengo el mic Behringer como sabes pero aun no me meti para aprender como medir

Saludos!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

IDIMEBAGI, te quedaron excelentes, algo que me llamo muchisimo la atencion fue el acabado de la parte frontal, ¿como le hiciste esos rebajes para que te quedaran curvos? me intriga mucho pues tengo en mente comprar un pequeño trompo de los tipo normal y hacer un chapado tambien, ¿podrias dar detalles de como pegaste la chapa? cemento de contacto? mas detalles porfavor si eres tan amable hermano. Gracias


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> IDIMEBAGI, te quedaron excelentes, algo que me llamo muchisimo la atencion fue el acabado de la parte frontal, ¿como le hiciste esos rebajes para que te quedaran curvos? me intriga mucho pues tengo en mente comprar un pequeño trompo de los tipo normal y hacer un chapado tambien, ¿podrias dar detalles de como pegaste la chapa? cemento de contacto? mas detalles porfavor si eres tan amable hermano. Gracias




Esto tendria que aclararlo mejor juanfilas que de el saque todo lo que hice en este proyecto,yo te puedo pasar la forma que yo lo hice:

Primero marque 3cm tanto en la parte de arriba como la de abajo,luego con una regla marque desde ahi hasta el punto medio del woofer(desde esos 3cm voy bajando hasta cero)despues de los costados el mismo trabajo,marco 3cm arriba hasta llegar al mismo punto cero,una vez que esta todo bien marcado paso a cortar con una sierra de esas que te permiten poner la hoja de costado,asi a medida que voy cortando no toca el arco con el bafle,comienzo a cortar despacio siguiendo uno o dos milimetros por delante de la linea como para que me quede lugar para luego lijar y que no queden errores,lo demas es todo lija y paciencia como dice juan

Ese es el metodo que use yo(lo aprendi sobre el curso) jaja.

El enchapado lo hice con cemento de contacto,lo desparramas en una capa bien fina con alguna espatula o una de esas chapitas como las que usan los chapistas

Saludos


----------



## willy

Para el texturizado utilice pintura para sub carrocerias cola de carpintero y aserrin del mas fino... yo lo hice por parte en un porcentaje de 60% de pintura de subcarroceria y 40% de cola de carpintero aunque tambien pueden variarlo entre un 50-50% y un 70%-30%  lo ideal es que siempre tenga un poco mas de subcarroceria, la cola puede ser menos pero es necesaria para que se mezcle mejor con el aserrin y al secar quede una capa dura y resistente ...

Para la aplicacion pueden pasarlo con esponja primero una capa fina dejan secar lijan si quieren, luego le dan una capa gruesa y van saltando con la esponja para ir levantando la mezcla, la dejan secar un rato y antes de que seque pasan  suavemente la esponja para aplanar lo levantado... una vez seco lijan y le pasan pintura de subcarroceria pura y listo espero que se entienda ... cualquier duda me preguntan

Te quedaron exelentes Dimebag


----------



## chacarock

se entiende pero no me imagino como se te ocurrio todo eso, si pongo solo pintura de subcarroceria que ocurriria, no quedaria duro? se puede lijar sin que se empasten las lijas? 

exelente rtabajo igual,s aludos


----------



## AntonioAA

chacarock: yo uso solamente protector de subcarrocerias ( Con soplete )  . Cuando seca bien es bastante duro . Lo ideal es darle encima una mano de pintura , ya que al un poco aspero , pega mucho la suciedad .
Se puede regular el grano agregando un poco de agua o dando la capa mas gruesa .
Se supone que una vez dado no se lija...


----------



## willy

Chacarock: Yo hice este invento por que no tenia compresor si hubiera tenido no seria necesario hacer toda esa mezcla rara jaja... Pero al no tener tuve que ingeniármelas. Yo quería un acabado bien rugoso y probe pasandole pintura de subcarrocerias con la esponja, haciendo saltitos para generar esa rugosidad, pero no quedaba bien, si le ponia mas pintura de subcarrocerias se demoraba mas en secar y cuando secaba no quedaba muy duro por el exceso de pintura supongo... asi que probe mezclando un poco con cola y aserrin ya que la mezcla de cola - aserrin me resulto muy buena para sellar y rellenar asi que supuse que con pintura  de subcarroceria quedaria impermeable y duro ... probe y resulto muy buena la mezcla de verdad...

A mi me dio muy buenos resultados asi que no tienes mas que probar en una madera y comprobarlo tu mismo. Personalmente te digo que quedan lindas , resistentes , impermeables ideales para el trabajo duro de sonido en vivo o fiestas... Es lo que mejor me resulto para lograr ese acabado sin compresor...

Respecto a lijar yo no tuve inconvenientes con el empaste ... yo lije para poder dejar mas lisas algunas puntas o lugares disparejos que quedan al pasar la esponja ademas queda mas agradable al tacto. 

Cualquier otra duda me preguntan. Espero que les sirva a todos tanto como a mi...


----------



## endryc1

ahi les dejo las niñas que termine hace como un año, le falta el acabado porque no he conseguido la pintura que quiero, pero ya suenan muuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyy duro, bueno ya saben porque se llaman las malcriassss, son los bafles de abajo, los otros solo les di un mantenimiento y le imprimi el logo del equipo


----------



## chacarock

willy dijo:


> Chacarock: Yo hice este invento por que no tenia compresor si hubiera tenido no seria necesario hacer toda esa mezcla rara jaja... Pero al no tener tuve que ingeniármelas. Yo quería un acabado bien rugoso y probe pasandole pintura de subcarrocerias con la esponja, haciendo saltitos para generar esa rugosidad, pero no quedaba bien, si le ponia mas pintura de subcarrocerias se demoraba mas en secar y cuando secaba no quedaba muy duro por el exceso de pintura supongo... asi que probe mezclando un poco con cola y aserrin ya que la mezcla de cola - aserrin me resulto muy buena para sellar y rellenar asi que supuse que con pintura  de subcarroceria quedaria impermeable y duro ... probe y resulto muy buena la mezcla de verdad...
> 
> A mi me dio muy buenos resultados asi que no tienes mas que probar en una madera y comprobarlo tu mismo. Personalmente te digo que quedan lindas , resistentes , impermeables ideales para el trabajo duro de sonido en vivo o fiestas... Es lo que mejor me resulto para lograr ese acabado sin compresor...
> 
> Respecto a lijar yo no tuve inconvenientes con el empaste ... yo lije para poder dejar mas lisas algunas puntas o lugares disparejos que quedan al pasar la esponja ademas queda mas agradable al tacto.
> 
> Cualquier otra duda me preguntan. Espero que les sirva a todos tanto como a mi...



no dudo que te quedaran super resistentes y en cuanto a la proligida se  ve en las imagenes que estan super, solo preguntaba como se te ocurrio  esa mezcla, yo uso pasta de aserrin para fabricar algonos tambores, y es  muy resistente, pero nunca se me ocurrio mezclarla con protex (asi  llamamos por aqui a la pintura de sub carroceria)
voy a intentar, una consulta a tu mezcla puedes diluirla con agua?

por mi parte tengo una maquinita adiabatic, esa de pintar pero electrica, AntonioAA sera que funcione? 

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

No creo , chaca... esas pistolas son de baja presion y aire caliente .... el protector viene con una pistola "para pastas" que es sencilla y grosera . solo sirve para eso y ademas es un asco limpiar despues.
No vaya a ser que te la tape.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

chacarock dijo:


> no dudo que te quedaran super resistentes y en cuanto a la proligida se  ve en las imagenes que estan super, solo preguntaba como se te ocurrio  esa mezcla, yo uso pasta de aserrin para fabricar algonos tambores, y es  muy resistente, pero nunca se me ocurrio mezclarla con protex (asi  llamamos por aqui a la pintura de sub carroceria)
> voy a intentar, una consulta a tu mezcla puedes diluirla con agua?
> 
> por mi parte tengo una maquinita adiabatic, esa de pintar pero electrica, AntonioAA sera que funcione?
> 
> saludos



podes separar la manguera de aire de la adiabatic? o sea, que salga del compresorcito una manguera de aire?

si podes hacer eso podes pintar con protex haciendo un implemento casero con un poco de ingenio y una botella


----------



## chacarock

mmmmmm si , la pistola, la manguera y la turbina se separan, es decir que no utilizaria la pistola, solo la turbina y la manguera, ha!!! y una botella, bueno, voy a pensarlo hoy a ver que se me ocurre y les chiflo, gracias Zeta, 

pero con la adiabatic no se puede? o se ensuciaria mucho, saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Nada te impide probar .. no digas que no te advertí . Por ahi descubris algo nuevo .....


----------



## willy

> no dudo que te quedaran super resistentes y en cuanto a la proligida se ve en las imagenes que estan super, solo preguntaba como se te ocurrio esa mezcla, yo uso pasta de aserrin para fabricar algonos tambores, y es muy resistente, pero nunca se me ocurrio mezclarla con protex (asi llamamos por aqui a la pintura de sub carroceria)
> voy a intentar, una consulta a tu mezcla puedes diluirla con agua?
> 
> por mi parte tengo una maquinita adiabatic, esa de pintar pero electrica, AntonioAA sera que funcione?
> 
> saludos



Si la puedes diluir en agua no mucho porsupuesto... yo le puse muy poca para que fuera un poco mas docil al aplicarla ...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

chacarock dijo:


> mmmmmm si , la pistola, la manguera y la turbina se separan, es decir que no utilizaria la pistola, solo la turbina y la manguera, ha!!! y una botella, bueno, voy a pensarlo hoy a ver que se me ocurre y les chiflo, gracias Zeta,
> 
> pero con la adiabatic no se puede? o se ensuciaria mucho, saludos



supongo que la adibatic tiene una pistola de pintar como las que se usan con los compresores comunes de tanque. si es asi, a menos que tenga un tip y una aguja muy gruesa no vas a hacer nada, se te va a tapar enseguida, por mas que diluyas el protex.

lo de la botella vi 2 formas distintas. una se parecia a la pistola para sopletear con liquidos que se usan en los compresores, que chupan el liquido por efecto venturi. la otra era sencillamente inyectando aire en la botella, logrando que salga la mezcla aire protex por una boquillita. nunca se me ocurrio sacar fotos de eso, mal por mi parte


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen amigos, estoy apunto de hacerme 4 bafles de 300wrms con bocina de 12", solo que no se que tipo de madera deba usar.
Siempre he leido que los bafles se deben construir con MDF pero queria saber si alguien sabe que diferencia hay entre MDF de 12mm y triplay de 12mm para armar mis bafles.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

No se a que le dices "triplay" , supongo que es ese lamindado que aqui le llaman "fenolico" .

El MDF es muy facil de trabajar y al ser denso es acusticamente muy bueno para estas cosas. Pero tiene una gran contra: el Peso .

Por lo que comentas tu uso va a ser profesional , y si debes moverlos me parece que te conviene esta ultima . Busca de reforzar lo mejor posible .


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ok, gracias por tu respuesta, entonces los armare con MDF, espero terminarlos aproximadamente para el proximo sabado, subire fotos.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash

Tambien he leido aqui en el foro que el MDF es malo para hacer cajas, por una cuestion de resonancia...

Lo mejor es el fenolico, contrachapado o triplay, es una madera muy dura y liviana.

Busca mas información, aun asi, lo mas seguro es que lo armes con MDF que es lo mas comun, mientras no uses aglomerado...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

y entonces djwash??? me aconsejas que lo arme con MDF o con triplay??? porque el compañero AntonioAA me aconsejo el MDF y la verdad quiero que queden muy bien los bafles 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola Mastodonte, en mi opinion para audio profesional optaria por el triplay o fenolico, ya que es mas resistente tanto a los golpes como a la humedad (pero es solo mi opinion). Lo que si me llamo mucho la atencion es el tema de los 12mm, un bafle con un espesor de 12mm para 300w y un parlante de 12" no lo recomiendo, eso te va a vibrar como una gelatina, amenos que le pongas mucho empeño a la estructura interna del bafle como para lograr la rigidez necesaria.

Suerte con el proyecto, Martin


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Seguro que no agantaran los 12mm??? Lo que pasa es que ya tengo un par de estos bafles y los quiero copiar para hacerme 2 pares y usan madera de 12mm pero no se si es MDF o triplay.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## 2SC2922

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpen amigos, estoy apunto de hacerme 4 bafles de 300wrms con bocina de 12", solo que no se que tipo de madera deba usar.
> Siempre he leido que los bafles se deben construir con MDF pero queria saber si alguien sabe que diferencia hay entre MDF de 12mm y triplay de 12mm para armar mis bafles.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Hola, 12mm es poco espesor, por lo menos 19mm si la caja es chica.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Seguro que no agantaran los 12mm??? Lo que pasa es que ya tengo un par de estos bafles y los quiero copiar para hacerme 2 pares y usan madera de 12mm pero no se si es MDF o triplay.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!





Con las dimensiones del parlante que propones los 12mm no te alcansan para que tenga suficiente regidez como para no vibrar, lo que se me ocurre si queres usar 12mm es armar una estructura interna que aporte regidez, pero seria bastante mas madera y puede ser mas economico y seguro usar otro espesor.
Decis que queres copiar unas que ya tenes, no te gustaria en vez de copiarlas armar algo mejor?


----------



## djwash

Se suele usar 21mm, 25mm, pero lo mejor es reforzar por dentro, si no es algo muy profesional desde un principio vas a copiar y supongo que no calculaste los parámetros T/S...


----------



## AntonioAA

Se me habia escapado el detalle!! 12 mm NO VAN a menos que sea doble!!...
No se como andaran esos que tenes


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Los bafles que tengo andan bien, suenan muy fuerte y un bajo muy bueno y usan madera de 12mm  entonces ustedes me aconsejan mas espesor???

Los bafles miden 93cm de alto, 37cm de ancho y 25cm de profundo, subo unas fotos.

PD: Las fotos las comprimi en 4 archivos .rar porque de otra forma no las hubiera podido subir

PD2: Los bafles llevaran bocinas que dicen 300wrms pero en si a cada bafle no le tocan mas de 80wrms aprox.


----------



## AntonioAA

Claro que suenan "fuerte" pero no "BIEN"... esta trabajando toda la caja como parlante!!
Depende que uso y que pretensiones tengas.
No es una cajita con un 5" ....
Habria que ver por dentro que refuerzos tienen.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ya la observe por dentro y solo vi que en los bordes de cada cara del bafle hay una madera un poco mas gruesa y esta esta pegada a le borde de esa cara y al borde de la otra cara del bafle, okala que me explique, si no saco otras fotos pero sera mas en la noche porque ahora voy a mi clase de natacion

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## tecbeml

Amigo no le busques lo mejor para uso profecional es el triplay es bueno y liviano y lo ay de 1ra y 2da tambien ay uno que lo usan para los colados de las construcciones ,tiene una cara limpia como de papel lo que ayuda para no lijar y ademas esta tratado contra umedad ,claro ay uno especial para bafles de alta dencidad pero es muy escaso y caro, para bocinas de 22,te recomiendo 22mm, y para menos de 18 pulgadas,de 19mm con pijas de tablarroca y pegadas.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Entonces me conviene mas poner triplay de 18mm o MDF de 18mm ??? Porque el MDF lo recomendo el amigo AntonioAA y el triplay lo recomendo el amigo tecbeml
SALUDOS!!!



PD:  Hasta ahora lo entiendo asi:
Con triplay o con MDF es igual solo que el MDF se humedece facilmente y ademas es muy pesada y el triplay es todo lo contrario


----------



## osk_rin

y... si, mejor recubres por dentro los bafles con mdf de 1/2"???  asi como si fuera refuerzo....


----------



## tecbeml

En autocar se usa mas el mdf por que todo el tiempo estan en el cajon del carro no sufren golpes, rayones y cosas asi de uso rudo, pero al ser mas denso no revota tanto, el triplay aguanta mas el trato rudo lo de las refraciones lo compensas pegando algun material  absorbente por dentro


----------



## Mastodonte Man

tecbeml dijo:


> ...lo de las refraciones lo compensas pegando algun material  absorbente por dentro...



A que te refieres con refracciones??? lo que pasa es que mis bafles si tienen algo por dentro pegado, es como algodon pero no lo tiene pegado por todos lados, lo tiene pegado solo de la mitad para abajo (por donde esta la bocina grande)




			
				AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> ...Lo que es TREMENDO de eficiente , es una gomaespuma de 1cm.... quedan MUY OPACOS , le he tenido que sacar a algunos bafflecitos que hice .



Amigo AntonioAA, la gomaespuma es a lo que me refiero que hay dentro de los bafles??? me recomiendas que lo ponga??? (esque no entiendo si quedan mejor o peor porque dices que quedan opacos, sera que se opaca el grave???)

SALUDOS!!! y gracias por tomarse su tiempo en mis dudas



Encontre este video navegando por la web, se ve que le pegan guata al bafle por dentro pero lo pegan por todos lados, me conviene hacer lo mismo???


----------



## tecbeml

esacto lo de las refracciones es para que no rebote el sonido dentro del bafle y la guata es para eso


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK, entonces en resumen:

Los bafles loos armo con triplay de 18mm (o se podra de 15mm??? para mas barato), le pongo por dentro unos refuerzos de madera y al final los relleno de guata.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Bueno,aca en la cima de mi larga trayectoria armando recintos acusticos???? aqui les traigo mi ultimo proyecto,como consigna les dejo esta adivinanza...que tamaño tienen estas cajas??? 





Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK, entonces en resumen:
> 
> Los bafles loos armo con triplay de 18mm (o se podra de 15mm??? para mas barato), le pongo por dentro unos refuerzos de madera y al final los relleno de guata.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!




Yo armo siempre mis cajas con madera de 18mm,en mi caso MDF,usa madera lo mas gruesa que puedas,el resultado es siempre para mejor


----------



## juanfilas

25 de alto x 8 de ancho x 10 de prof?  

No, hablando en serio, se ven chiquitos, por el grosor de las placas de mdf, por el cable antras y por los parlantitos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

juanfilas dijo:


> 25 de alto x 8 de ancho x 10 de prof?
> 
> No, hablando en serio, se ven chiquitos, por el grosor de las placas de mdf, por el cable antras y por los parlantitos




Bien juan,sos una bestia jajaja,las medidas son 270mm alto,75mm ancho y 95mm profundidad,los parlantes los saque de un plasma de 42" que estaba para desarme,la verdad suenan lindo pero hay que darles rosca para que se escuchen.


----------



## AntonioAA

Que lindos que estan! el tamaño te lo "baten" los tornillos y el espesor del mdf y la esponja atras....

Quedo lindo el chanfleado "juanfilesco" ....

Aca les muestro como va quedando el proyectito del hilo "Monitor de accesible coste" , que no es ni accesible ni coste pero en fin.. estoy poniendo en practica algunas cosillas que vengo aprendiendo .
Les falta muuuuucha lija y tengo que trabajar mucho con los crossover todavia.


----------



## Ratmayor

Como le dan ese acabado curvo a las esquinas de la madera?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Ratmayor dijo:


> Como le dan ese acabado curvo a las esquinas de la madera?



Yo marco con lapiz el corte y con un arco de sierra de esos que te permiten poner la hoja de sierra de costado como para que cuando cortes no toque el arco con la madera hago el corte y luego lija y lija hasta que queden las formas iguales y lisas.


----------



## osk_rin

osk_rin dijo:


> ahi la llevo con mis bafles aun les falta pero los estoy probando aun estoy probando con los filtros :S
> Ver el archivo adjunto 74411



anteriormente comente que estaba armando mis bafles les informo que siguen iguales como en la foto  
por problemas de salud no puedo hacer esfuerzos ni cosas pesadas  bueno el punto es que que tengo una duda tal-vez sea un poco tonta pero bueno al fin es una duda.

en esa foto se ven esos cubre polvo que son "aplanados" si llego a cambiarlos por unos convencionales o unos mas pequeños tendrán algún efecto en el cambio de la respuesta del parlante??


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado Rat:

Yo tengo esta maquinita 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-426541754-fresadora-rebajadora-rp-250-black-and-decker-router-tupi-_JM_

Anda muy bien y es de costo accesible , al menos aqui.
Hay otras, que comentamos en este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post514466

osk-rin:  Yo te diria que los dejes tal cual como fueron diseñados. El domo central suele tener influencia en la respuesta en alta frecuencia pero no es cuestion de cambiarlo asi nomas.


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado Rat:
> 
> Yo tengo esta maquinita
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-426541754-fresadora-rebajadora-rp-250-black-and-decker-router-tupi-_JM_
> 
> Anda muy bien y es de costo accesible , al menos aqui.
> Hay otras, que comentamos en este tema:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post514466.


 Ya será para fin de mes que vea si la puedo comprar, ultimamente estoy muy pobre  Gracias!


----------



## osk_rin

AntonioAA dijo:


> osk-rin:  Yo te diria que los dejes tal cual como fueron diseñados. El domo central suele tener influencia en la respuesta en alta frecuencia pero no es cuestion de cambiarlo asi nomas.



muchas gracias AntonioAA por atender mi duda  
lo que pienso hacer con esos bafles es subir un poco mas el woofer así como me lo sugirió Ratmayor en una ocasión anterior  y veré como hacerles un frente bonito


----------



## maton00

Esos woofers concavos se ven muy bien, yo estoy por comprerme unos:  aura ns6-255-8a
y planeo hacerme unas torres como las de@mfk08
Ya las verán luego.... aunque todavia sigo sin entender muy bien lo de los parametros thielle small ;pero por ahora planeo cortar los woofers a una frecuencia de 4khz y colocar unos tweeters de cono.
@mfk08


----------



## osk_rin

maton00 dijo:


> Esos woofers concavos se ven muy bien, yo estoy por comprerme unos:  aura ns6-255-8a
> y planeo hacerme unas torres como las de@mfk08
> Ya las verán luego.... aunque todavia sigo sin entender muy bien lo de los parametros thielle small ;pero por ahora planeo cortar los woofers a una frecuencia de 4khz y colocar unos tweeters de cono.



esos son los que hay en parts-express.com ahi estan sus parametros aunque los que pongo aqui son para los de 6.5"
*
Specifications:* • Power handling: 50 watts RMS/100  watts max • VCdia: 1" • Impedance: 8 ohms • Re: 6.0 ohms • Frequency  response: 55-5,500 Hz • Fs: 55 Hz • SPL: 91 dB 1W/1m • Vas: 0.58 cu. ft.  • Qms: 10.8 • Qes: 0.58 • Qts: 0.55 • Xmax: 3.9 mm • Dimensions:  Outside diameter: 6-1/8", Cutout diameter: 5-3/8", Depth: 3-3/8".

y con respecto al corte yo los tweeters que tengo en esos bafles los corte a 2000hz 
esperamos ver tu trabajo pronto


----------



## maton00

SIP!
son esos; por ahi lei que tenían problemas por lo del alto QTS también leí que aun tipo que en sus calculos le salian alrededor de 100lts de volumen y despues otro dijo que estaba loco que con la mitad, y lo raro es que el vas (del datasheet) es de alrededor de 17 lts.
y pos me quede con la duda pero cuando me lleguen los woofers ya me pondré a trabajar en ello.
Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

si los pediste a parts-express.com hubieras encargado unos mejores ami el compañero juanfilas me recomendo dayton, solo habia que consultar cuales


----------



## maton00

jaja me deje llevar por el precio
y por su baja fs.
Ademas planeo usar un par por torre


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Ya las verán luego.... aunque todavia sigo sin entender muy bien lo de los parametros thielle small ;pero por ahora planeo cortar los woofers a una frecuencia de 4khz y colocar unos tweeters de cono.



No podes cortar un woofer a esa frecuencia tan alta, en realidad el woofer tiene un corte natural que si acaso llegara a los 200 o 250 Hz, un parlante para medio con una fs baja es lo indicado para realizar eso


----------



## maton00

En el datasheet de los woofers esos indicaba que esos woofers tenian una repuesta bastante plana hasta los 5.5 khz de ahi en adelante en una grafica mostraban que caia el desempeño.
la resp era de alrededor de 90 db hasta los 4khz por eso el corte a esa frec.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Entonces no son woofers, son parlantes medios, o pueden ser bajo-medios, tienes la Fs de tus parlantes a la mano?


----------



## osk_rin

osk_rin dijo:


> Specifications:[/B] • Power handling: 50 watts RMS/100  watts max • VCdia: 1" • Impedance: 8 ohms • Re: 6.0 ohms • Frequency  response: 55-5,500 Hz • Fs: 55 Hz • SPL: 91 dB 1W/1m • Vas: 0.58 cu. ft.  • Qms: 10.8 • Qes: 0.58 • Qts: 0.55 • Xmax: 3.9 mm • Dimensions:  Outside diameter: 6-1/8", Cutout diameter: 5-3/8", Depth: 3-3/8".



................................





Ratmayor dijo:


> Como le dan ese acabado curvo a las esquinas de la madera?








ahi lo tienes...


----------



## maton00

Esos acabados son dificeles de hacer hay que tener una mano muy firme y un ojo muy entrenado



Ah este es el PDF en donde sale la grafica de la que hablo,son los mismos parametros que puso Oskarin 





Esos valores me dio con un calculador para una bass reflex.
pero la verdad no lo comprendo muy bien ya que con el WINISD me resulta un volumen de 91 Lts.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Que facil como saca el bisel a la madera, uno lo intenta y mete la pata 20 veces antes de hacerlo bien  y despues no hay mas madera  o hay que comprar mas


----------



## osk_rin

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Que facil como saca el bisel a la madera, uno lo intenta y mete la pata 20 veces antes de hacerlo bien  y despues no hay mas madera  o hay que comprar mas



solo necesitas, un buen cepillo para madera, una cuchilla bien afilada y con el angulo correcto un poco de practica y te saldra como el tipo del video 

aca yo...


----------



## Helminto G.

es mdf no es tan dificil darle ese acabado poco antes de llegar a la marca te detienes y le vas llegando con lija apoyada en algo plano, no hay pierde...


----------



## osk_rin

juanfilas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 72524
> 
> Terminados



estimado juan filas, he estado experimentando con mis bafles, actualmente tienen un tubo de sintonia de 2" y veo que en su bafle a ojo de buen tubero es de un diamtro inferior  a 2"

porque hago la cita? el punto es que veo como si el parlante excursionara demasiado, y pienso que al modificar el diámetro del tubo de sintonia se podria controlar ese efecto ¿estoy en lo correcto? mas allá de que pudiera hacer un poco de ruido por el movimiento de el aire que otros problemas podría tener? en general es una duda que cruza mi cabeza 

alguien ya lo ha experimentado?? comparta su experiencia 

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Osk_rin:
Si lees el post de Juan sobre sus baffles , NO tienen tubo de sintonia , son caja cerrada....
La excursion del cono es inversamente proporcional a la frecuencia , la precaucion basica que debes tener en cuenta es no sintonizar DEBAJO DE LA Fs del parlante.
Por supuesto tener en cuenta la potencia que estas aplicando y no exagerar con el refuerzo de graves...
*El parlante da lo que puede dar y nada mas!*
El programa WinIsd que usamos todos , permite ver la excursion del cono para una determinada caja .
El truco mas rapido que te puedo recomendar ( si no dispones de medios para medir el parlante ) es acortar el tubo de sintonia , lo cual sube la frecuencia de sintonia de la caja , o reducir el volumen de la caja , esto quizas reduce la respuesta en frecuencia pero el parlante trabaja mas contenido....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> porque hago la cita? el punto es que veo como si el parlante excursionara demasiado, y pienso que al modificar el diámetro del tubo de sintonia se podria controlar ese efecto ¿estoy en lo correcto? mas allá de que pudiera hacer un poco de ruido por el movimiento de el aire que otros problemas podría tener? en general es una duda que cruza mi cabeza
> 
> alguien ya lo ha experimentado?? comparta su experiencia



Claro que si, suele pasar, en el winisd se obtiene el ancho y el largo del port de sintonia, si sintonizas a Fs estas en el punto optimo de trabajo caja-parlante y si no me crees preguntadle al foro , la solucion mas sencilla a mi parecer seria colocarle un pequeño filtro pasa altos primero enclavado a la sintonia del port, pruebas, y si aun hay mucha excursion, puedes irlo subiendo a una frecuencia de corte mas alta, los capacitores son bien baratos, podrias comprar varios y vas probando. Tambien puedes acortarle el tubo pero si mi memoria no me falla acrecentas un pico en la respuesta.

Si lo que quieres es volar pelucas creo que lo mejor es una caja Bass-reflex, bien diseñada da muy buen sonido, en mi opinion el problema de las cajas reflex es con las frecuencias muy bajas, (inferiores a 55hz) por los desfasajes! que con una cerrada no obtienes. 

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

osk_rin dijo:


> aca hay un hilo:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/
> y el diseño que yo elegi es uno que esta en el archivo de bafles pequeños hi-fi y es este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72432


Muchisimas gracias por guiarme un poco compañeros, esas son las medidas de mis cajas, lo que no tenia era un tubo de 6.2cm asi que utilice uno de 2"

probare con sus recomendaciones. los parametros se me dificulta medirlos ya he intentado . empezare acirtando el tubo y creo que hare un re diseño de la caja  cambiare el tubo de sintonia al frente de la caja......espero que suene mejor 

total aprender siempre cuesta, pero no queria hacer algo sin antes tener una pequeña idea de lo que hiciera . Les agradesco su atencion


----------



## osk_rin

ya modifique mis cajas suenan mejor y pues no me quedo de otra mas que hacerlo al tanteo jajaja


hice prueba a el aire libre y sonaron muy bien 

ah por cierto están inconclusas pronto las termino junto con su subwoofer


----------



## juanfilas

¿La potencia que esta ahí la armaste vos Osk_rin? por que de ser así no es posible que se te dificulte medir los t/s, que digamos... es unas 100 veces mas fácil de hacer que armar una potencia....

Volviendo al tema, no importa el diámetro del tubo, lo que importa es la f de sintonía, puede ser grueso o fino que si están sintonizados a la misma frecuencia, va a excursionar igual el parlante (pero el mas fino seguro hace mas ruidos, y si es muyyy fino, deja de ser lineal...).

Saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez

osk_rin , tenes que respetar las medidas del tubo de ventilacion si o si.


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros:
juanfilas muy util tu comentario  ya empiezo a entender mas de esto  y pues la verdad no hacen ruido asi el parlante este excurionando :O eso se me hizo bastante raro pero talvez le deje el de 2" ya que jajaj 

y en efecto esa potenncia que se ve ahi la arme yo es este de aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/687173/ _
los parametros T/S si he intentado pero termino muy confundido en la interpretacion de ciertas cosas y he buscado info de el arta pero nomas no doy con lo que quiero jaja seria genial si hubiese videos de como medir los parametros T/S hasta ahorita solo he encontrado textos y textos :S y para un novicio como yo hay cosas que no entiendo :S

carlos:
se me hace que habre de regresarlos a su tamaño solo estaba experimentando


----------



## juanfilas

Prometo crear post instructivo para medir los TS de la forma mas sencilla y sin ecuaciones, pero tenganme paciencia que estoy con mucho laburo, apenas pueda, espero hacerlo


----------



## Helminto G.

me apunto para leer ese post...


----------



## osk_rin

seria genial!! que hicieras un tutorial para mortales como yo  

en verdad que seria un gesto amabilidad y de mucha ayuda, y así ya no vendría a preguntar cosas al tanteo 

espero y pronto tenga la oportunidad de desarrollar el tutorial 
muchas gracias por la atencion compañero Juanfilas


----------



## zxeth

osk_rin dijo:


> seria genial!! que hicieras un tutorial para mortales como yo
> 
> en verdad que seria un gesto amabilidad y de mucha ayuda, y así ya no vendría a preguntar cosas al tanteo
> 
> espero y pronto tenga la oportunidad de desarrollar el tutorial
> muchas gracias por la atencion compañero Juanfilas



Yo hice un tutorial de como medir los parametros con un programa, solo que los jahro son imposibles de medirlos porque de las 10 veces que los medis las 10 veces te da distinto. Buscalo en el buscador, creo que se llamaba medir parametros con bass box o algo asi


----------



## osk_rin

listo compañero zxeth es este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/sacar-parametros-ts-desde-bassbox-6-a-68399/
verdad?

le dare una buena revision  muchas gracias


----------



## osk_rin

aquí un preview de mis baflecitos ya solo les falta lija pintura


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente acabado, mi estimado, felicidades.... Como le haces el acabado que bordea los parlantes?


----------



## Quercus

Muy bonitos osk_rin  ¿Que madera es?
A ver que tal con los altavoces. 
Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

ratmayor: use una fresa para router de estas:





quercus10:
la idea original era pintar de negro el frente ya que no iba a usar madera bonita en el, solo que mi padre me dio una tabla de cedro, y ya que su color es hermoso seria un crimen pintarlo de un color negro.

saludos.


----------



## moncada

Estupendo acabado osk_rin, aunque con ese tono tan bonito de madera yo no los pintaría, si acaso les daría una capa de protección o barniz incoloro para evitar que se oscureciesen con el tiempo. Entiendo que con las aberturas achaflanadas sujetarás los altavoces por dentro...

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

moncada: así es están sujetas por dentro  

Por fin ya están listos mis modestos baflecitos espero y les agraden, si observaron el desarrollo de las mismas sufrieron algunos cambios pero al final quedaron como se observa en las siguientes fotos. 

Les agradezco a los masters y a los compañeros por atender mis dudas en cuanto a las loqueras que andaba preguntando hasta la elección de el crossover "por cierto es de 2do orden" y tambien hago mención a los compas Rataro y helminto que me apoyaron con ideas y demás 
GRACIAS.


----------



## Helminto G.

la veta de esa madera es un acabado esquisito...


----------



## thenot

osk_rin dijo:


> moncada: así es están sujetas por dentro
> 
> Por fin ya están listos mis modestos baflecitos espero y les agraden, si observaron el desarrollo de las mismas sufrieron algunos cambios pero al final quedaron como se observa en las siguientes fotos.
> 
> Les agradezco a los masters y a los compañeros por atender mis dudas en cuanto a las loqueras que andaba preguntando hasta la elección de el crossover "por cierto es de 2do orden" y tambien hago mención a los compas Rataro y helminto que me apoyaron con ideas y demás
> GRACIAS.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77525



Te quedaron espectaculares... y me diste una idea para unos que quiero hacer, que los utilizo cuando voy a la playa, ya que necesito queden "sellados" por el tema de la arena.

Saludos!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Por fin ya están listos mis modestos baflecitos espero y les agraden, si observaron el desarrollo de las mismas sufrieron algunos cambios pero al final quedaron como se observa en las siguientes fotos.



Estan muy bonitos!!! unas preguntas que te queria hacer.

1. Los laterales, parte superior e inferior son estan revestidas con laminado decorativo o con chapilla de madera?

2. El acabado de reborde que hiciste para los parlantes son decorativos o tiene algo que ver con la difraccion de borde, porque hasta donde sabia el tweeter se empotra al ras para disminuirla al minimo por regla (siempre), que efecto se logra con ese reborde, es mi pregunta  y gracias por tu respuestas de antemano compañero



3. y por ultimo, como se llaman los taquitos esos donde se empotran las tapas?, no he podido dar con ellos ni tampoco con sitios donde encontrarlos, en donde venden piezas y accesorios para carros venden algo parecido pero son unos malandros del comercio


----------



## AntonioAA

Excelentes , osk_rin !!! me gusta mucho la madera sin pintar . 

Que es esa linea negra que se ve a los costados del frente?? lo montaste aislado ?? ( en tal caso, aplausos !! )

Respecto a la terminacion de los bordes y la pregunta de dmg.. Hay todo un hilo en el foro y referencias varias a la difraccion de bordes y siempre es beneficioso tener bordes no angulosos....
Y al empotramiento de los parlantes , no es problema con el woofer , SI tiene efecto en el tweeter.

He leido algunas notas de algunos genios y las he puesto en practica y controlado ... 
El chanfle a 45º es una forma simple de HORN , tambien le llaman "waveguide" si bien son cosas distintas.
Produce una mejora de rendimiento en medios-altos , puede ser beneficiosa o no segun que parlante se trate .
Aca estan los experimentos que hice:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/670851/


----------



## osk_rin

Helminto G. dijo:


> la veta de esa madera es un acabado esquisito...


indudablemente sr. coyote es por eso que mencione, que pintarlos de otro color  seria un crimen 



thenot dijo:


> Te quedaron espectaculares... y me diste una idea  para unos que quiero hacer, que los utilizo cuando voy a la playa, ya  que necesito queden "sellados" por el tema de la arena.


me da gusto que te hayan insperado una idea, y en tal caso de usarlos para la playa seria conveniente que los parlantes tengan cono de polipropileno 



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Estan muy bonitos!!! unas preguntas que te queria hacer.
> 
> 1. Los laterales, parte superior e inferior son estan revestidas con laminado decorativo o con chapilla de madera?
> 
> 2. El acabado de reborde que hiciste para los parlantes son decorativos o  tiene algo que ver con la difraccion de borde, porque hasta donde sabia  el tweeter se empotra al ras para disminuirla al minimo por regla  (siempre), que efecto se logra con ese reborde, es mi pregunta  y gracias por tu respuestas de antemano compañero
> 
> 3. y por ultimo, como se llaman los taquitos esos donde  se empotran las tapas?, no he podido dar con ellos ni tampoco con sitios  donde encontrarlos, en donde venden piezas y accesorios para carros  venden algo parecido pero son unos malandros del comercio



primeramente gracias 
respuestas:
1.- los laterales estan revestidos con triplay o entrechapado de 6mm aca en mi pueblo no consigo 
     chapilla :S
2.-Son con fines decorativos, aunque no niego que despues que pase el router pense en los detalles acusticos pero como no soy un audiofilo de oidos entrenados y mis parlantes no son de la mejor calidad decidi que solo  fuera detalle estetico, y si percibo que suanan mal en tal caso hago lo siguiente:





3.-pues realmente no son taponcitos son las cabezas de los tornillos que sujetan la tapa frontal, aunque se pueden usar para otros fines convenientemente 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Excelentes , osk_rin !!! me gusta mucho la madera sin pintar .
> 
> Que es esa linea negra que se ve a los costados del frente?? lo montaste aislado ?? ( en tal caso, aplausos !! )



gracias AntonioAA:

la madera esta pintada pero no tiene el acabado brillante decidi no darselo, mas bien opte por dejar un acabado semi-mate que le da un poco de mejor gusto y se ve mas natural la madera  "aunque tambien me dio flojera seguir pintando hasta aplicar (el muñeco) jeje"

y efectivamente lo negro que se observa en un empaque hecho con foamy, de ese que se usa para invitaciones infantiles y cosas de decoracion, lo coloque para contrarestar cualquier inprecision mia y asi evitar ruiditos molestos por fuga de aire 

otra cosa gracias master por compartir su experiencia y sus pruebas comprobadas por ud mismo 

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿De donde sacaste esos Bang & Olufsen? 

Quedaron de lujo Oscar! Enhorabuena!

Saludos al foro.


----------



## tatajara

Muy lindos osk_rin felicitaciones por tu trabajo
Saludos
tatajara


----------



## AntonioAA

Osk_rin: al menos aqui le decimos "pintar" a cubrir la madera con un color... lo otro es "lustrar" con cualquiera de los metodos conocidos , pero que son transparentes y permiten ver la belleza de la madera.

Estoy terminando un par de baffles que publicare por supuesto , con alineacion temporal y cuyo frente esta literalmente pegado con silicona , lo cual aisla las vibraciones del resto del gabinete.


----------



## juanfilas

osk_rin dijo:


> moncada: así es están sujetas por dentro
> 
> Por fin ya están listos mis modestos baflecitos espero y les agraden, si observaron el desarrollo de las mismas sufrieron algunos cambios pero al final quedaron como se observa en las siguientes fotos.
> 
> Les agradezco a los masters y a los compañeros por atender mis dudas en cuanto a las loqueras que andaba preguntando hasta la elección de el crossover "por cierto es de 2do orden" y tambien hago mención a los compas Rataro y helminto que me apoyaron con ideas y demás
> GRACIAS.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77525



Muy pero muy bonitos   ojalá suenen como se ven


----------



## osk_rin

gracias juan 

suenan aceptables mejor que los que traen consigo los minicomponentes, un sonido mas balanceado y agradable noto diferencias encuanto a la definicons de algunos instrumentos, y no soy muy experto en estos asuntos pero si se aprecia, tenen un sonido agradable, unos graves un poco lijeros pero en algunas frecuencias si se sienten


----------



## Ratmayor

Luego de batallar, porque cuando tenía tiempo, no tenía dinero, cuando tenía dinero, no tenía tiempo y cuando tenía tiempo y dinero siempre surgia un no se que que me hacía quedarme sin plata 

Bueno, ya comencé a armar las cajas para mi 5.1, espero les guste como van quedando... 

​


----------



## juanfilas

Se ven muy bien, pero.... ¡queremos mas fotos!


----------



## Ratmayor

juanfilas dijo:


> Se ven muy bien, pero.... ¡queremos mas fotos!


 Mañana que termine el resto de las cajas subo algunas otras, ahorita ya estoy en modo zombie


----------



## AntonioAA

Estan lindas , Rat ! parece buen material ... que espesor tiene?


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones rat¡¡¡
muy buen montaje y esperamos mas fotos jaja
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estan lindas , Rat ! parece buen material ... que espesor tiene?


Es plywood o compuesto de 12mm 




Curiosamente me sale más barato que el MDF (El compuesto lo producen acá, el MDF viene de Brasil).



tatajara dijo:


> felizitaciones rat¡¡¡
> muy buen montaje y esperamos mas fotos jaja
> saludos


Calma pueblo  hay un bebé en la casa y no puedo encender la sierra para terminar los cortes que me faltan ¬¬


----------



## tatajara

huhu entonses deja descansar a ese bebe jaja 
mediste los ts?
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

tatajara dijo:


> mediste los ts?


Si están medidos, pero no los medí yo, obligúe le pedi a mi hermano, ing de sonido, a que los midiera


----------



## AntonioAA

No es medio finito , Rat?? ponele tremendos refuerzos....


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> No es medio finito , Rat?? ponele tremendos refuerzos....


 nop, en realidad es muy fuerte , aunque si tiene un refuerzo en el centro de las cajas más altas . El subwoofer tiene una división que a la vez sirve de refuerzo, esa división es para poner el amplificador + filtro activo dedicado exclusivamente para el  El resto de los parlantes van a ir conectado a mi Pioneer VSX-D457 "tuneado"


----------



## Ratmayor

Eh aquí un adelanto de como van quedado mis cajas 

​


----------



## AntonioAA

Son caja cerrada?? ... si es asi ... ponele MAS refuerzos !!! ... o  pared doble por dentro ....


----------



## Ratmayor

sí, es caja cerrada, por dentro la forré con lana de poliester y tiene refuerzos tipo matrix


----------



## carlosjofernandez

5.1 !!!??? que proyecto !!! nunca me anime a armar algo si , es mucho , pero va a sonar impresionante, me do ganas de armar uno


----------



## ranaway

Ratmayor dijo:


> ...y tiene refuerzos tipo matrix



Fotos fotos fotos


----------



## Ericktronik

Bueno aca pongo la foto de unos simples baflesitos para el amplificador TDA7377 posteado por mnicolau.
No son del otro mundo ni nada parecido, pero a mi modo de ver son potentes y suenan hermoso.
El amplificador esta detras del portatil.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/86142463.jpg/

y este es el ampli.


----------



## Ratmayor

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> 5.1 !!!??? que proyecto !!! nunca me anime a armar algo si , es mucho , pero va a sonar impresionante, me do ganas de armar uno


Es tenía el amplificador de 5 canales, un proyector LCD Epson Powerlite 500c y un sala espaciosa y me dije: ¿Porque no? 



ranaway dijo:


> Fotos fotos fotos


Pronto pronto pronto


Ericktronik dijo:


> Bueno aca pongo la foto de unos simples baflesitos para el amplificador TDA7377 posteado por mnicolau.
> No son del otro mundo ni nada parecido, pero a mi modo de ver son potentes y suenan hermoso.
> El amplificador esta detras del portatil.
> 
> [URL]http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/8793/86142463.jpg[/URL]
> 
> y este es el ampli.
> 
> [URL]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/0/4/8/4/9/0d0dea8f937fc03e1bc40b9d4be7ad50_5517.jpg[/URL]


Excelente trabajo @ericktronik


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Ratmayor dijo:


> Luego de batallar, porque cuando tenía tiempo, no tenía dinero, cuando tenía dinero, no tenía tiempo y cuando tenía tiempo y dinero siempre surgia un no se que que me hacía quedarme sin plata
> 
> Bueno, ya comencé a armar las cajas para mi 5.1, espero les guste como van quedando...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77693​




Bien don Rat!!! a dedicarle tiempo y terminar ese proyecto!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Les muestro los bafflecitos que termino de hacer . Son los del proyecto :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nitor-hi-fi-accesible-coste-71593/#post625786

La pintura de auto queda muy linda pero la superficie tiene que estar perfecta ...
La saliente del frente no es caprichosa sino que busca la alineacion temporal de los parlantes que se discute aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/alineacion-temporal-parlantes-pcb-75087/#post652483

Ver el archivo adjunto 77960


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Les muestro los bafflecitos que termino de hacer . Son los del proyecto :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nitor-hi-fi-accesible-coste-71593/#post625786
> 
> La pintura de auto queda muy linda pero la superficie tiene que estar perfecta ...
> La saliente del frente no es caprichosa sino que busca la alineacion temporal de los parlantes que se discute aca:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/alineacion-temporal-parlantes-pcb-75087/#post652483
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77960








Hermoso, definitivamente hermoso...

Aquí va mi sistema 5.1 

Estos son las cajas para Surround, la parte de abajo es un banquillo, no es parte del bafle ​ 

Aqui se aprecia el subwoofer, los canales L, R y central ​ 



Al fin uso esas funciones de mi ampli ​ 
Mi plan malvado era ponerle chapilla y luego pulirlos, pero la máxima autoridad de la casa (Mi señora) me dijo que le encantaba ese acabado y los 2 colores, asi que solo le pondré barniz... ​


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones rat¡¡¡ muy buen laburo 
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

JUAAA!!! Rat ... Ya sabemos quien manda... estoy luchando por el despelote que tengo en el living porque estoy probando los bafflecitos !! ( El famoso WAF ) .
Estan muy bonitos asi ... en lugar de barniz dales una laca mas dura , por ejemplo poliuretano para pisos , no se que se consigue en tu pais...

Ah! gracias por los elogios...


----------



## Helminto G.

rebelate y ponles enchapado....


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estan muy bonitos asi ... en lugar de barniz dales una laca mas dura , por ejemplo poliuretano para pisos , no se que se consigue en tu pais...


Si, si se consigue, me parece mejor idea, tambien quiero hacerle una tapa protectora, pero ignoro como se llama esa tela


----------



## matias_2008

Ratmayor de cuantas pulgadas son los parlantes y de que marca son?


----------



## Ratmayor

matias_2008 dijo:


> Ratmayor de cuantas pulgadas son los parlantes y de que marca son?


Todos son parlantes son recontra chinos, modificados para mis malvados propósitos. Los woofers de los canales L y R son de 8", el Subwoofer es de 10", los del canal central son de 5" y los de los canales posteriores son de 6".


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Les muestro los bafflecitos que termino de hacer . Son los del proyecto :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nitor-hi-fi-accesible-coste-71593/#post625786
> 
> La pintura de auto queda muy linda pero la superficie tiene que estar perfecta ...
> La saliente del frente no es caprichosa sino que busca la alineacion temporal de los parlantes que se discute aca:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/alineacion-temporal-parlantes-pcb-75087/#post652483
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77960


 
    muy pero muy buenos Antonio! ahora nos tenemos que juntar con Edu y comparar los tres sistemas de correción temporal


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Juan !
Claro que me gustaria pasar un buen rato con Uds. , las distancias nos matan solamente 

Respecto a la alineacion...solo puedo decir que para ESE perfil de baffle... es la que MENOS TRABAJO DA ... y he comprobado que es importante.


----------



## eduardose

Hola Juanfilas.. me podes pasar los datos (si no es mucho pedir claro..) de la caja q publicaste, en la pag. 49.. #967 es que quiero armarme unos de eso.. desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## djwash

Buenas, les dejo fotos de una caja que arme ayer para un amigo, mi idea era pintarla negra y ponerle parlantes redondos, ya que era para el baul del auto y no necesita agudos, pero no pude convencerlo y le puse esos parlantes y la tuve que tapizar, cosa que odio porque no es facil limpiar despues...



Suena lindo, mejor que poner los parlantes en la parte de atras y usar el baul como caja, pero los estereos tiran poca potencia y mucha distorsión, prefiero algo mas potente, como una SMPS y un ampli de 200W, no para usarlo a fondo, sino para escuchar sin distorsión a un buen volumen, y claro, para escuchar algo que no sea regueton ni cumbia...

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estan lindas , wash ... si uno pudiera ponerles protección contra la cumbia ... que salte algo !!!


----------



## eduardose

Djwash, te quedo muy lindo.. ese es el gran problema de los tapizados, después poderlos limpiar.. jeje


----------



## Maykol

maxep dijo:


> me enamore de tu bafle d15" jbl. lo q debe sonar.
> bueno yo con mi bazooka  estoy mas que contento. conseguí una gran presión sonora. se hace sentir en el auto. gaste lo menos posible (que rata jaja) gaste en esa bazooka 90$ARGENTINOS.y para el amplificador unos 50$



hola compa disculpa que amplificador le pusiste?, porque yo hice un cajon para 2 bajos de 12" 400Wrms para alimentar cada bajo con un TDA7294 pero naaaa no me gusto para nada como se escuchaba...


----------



## djwash

Gracias!

Mientras tanto en el taller de djwash...


----------



## Tacatomon

Bien bien! al pendiente del proyecto!!!

Saludos al foro!!!

PS: Pues que pasó Dj, Esperaba por ahí ver Precisión Devices o de perdida, JBL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




NTC!


----------



## tatajara

muy lindos djwash 
que tal suenan ? 
saludos


----------



## djwash

No es que no se consigan buenas marcas aqui, es que hay poco y vale una fortuna, aqui pagamos el doble por cualquier cosa en dolares, a eso lo tenes que multiplicar casi por 5 para llegar al valor en pesos AR, y se va...

En Bs As hay mejores precios, en lo que es audio PRO un 40% o 50% menos...

Estos los compre usados a un buen precio, no tuvieron mucho uso ni estuvieron en una buena caja, por lo que pude escucharlos van mejor para grave, habria que medirlos, serian los primeros parlantes que voy a medir, para hacer algo bien, a pesar de la marca que son, Powerfull...

Seguramente termine en dos reflex...

Saludos.


----------



## FЯANCO

osk_rin dijo:


> moncada: así es están sujetas por dentro
> 
> Por fin ya están listos mis modestos baflecitos espero y les agraden, si observaron el desarrollo de las mismas sufrieron algunos cambios pero al final quedaron como se observa en las siguientes fotos.
> 
> Les agradezco a los masters y a los compañeros por atender mis dudas en cuanto a las loqueras que andaba preguntando hasta la elección de el crossover "por cierto es de 2do orden" y tambien hago mención a los compas Rataro y helminto que me apoyaron con ideas y demás
> GRACIAS.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77525



Hola osk_rin, una pregunta, usas alguna herramienta especial junto con el router para hacer los circulos tan finos?


----------



## ESTEBAN555

acá va una foto de mi jbl, el "rompe vidrios" con nombre de significado real.


----------



## osk_rin

Serd0tad0 dijo:


> Hola osk_rin, una pregunta, usas alguna herramienta especial junto con el router para hacer los circulos tan finos?



perdón por la tardanza, no había visto el msj.

los círculos de la bocina y el tweeter están hechos a mano con la sierra caladora, pero estan lijados con un rodillo pra que queden mas perfectos, yo no uso router con guia para ello 
espero y haya resuelto la duda y si no, no dudes en preguntar compatriota


----------



## zopilote

Estoy en proceso de terminar un caja TL, que vi en un video de 



. Aqui les mando como va quedando.


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones esteban y zopilote muy lindo los dos 
saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez

cuando esten terminados; videos del bafle sonando !!!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes a todos, aqui posteo las primeras ideas de un proyecto de columnas con parlantes sb acoustics. los datos de los parlantes estan en el post parametros t/s banco de datos. este es el archivito del winisd para escuchar opiniones, si alguien lo mira la f de sintonia del bafle esta por debajo de la fs del parlante, pero si miran la excursion del cono esta llega al limite recien con 40w de potencia sobre 60w que tien el parlante. Bien como anticipe escucho opiniones. muchas gracias sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Asi , en la teoria pinta hermoso , Sergio!
Eso si , un "bafflecito" de 60 lts no es pequeño . 
Supongamos que todo anda bien , que SB es una buena marca ( y como es el primer chiste de los ingenieros cuando entramos a la facultad: "Que el caballo sea redondo, de masa despreciable y sin rozamento..." ) 

... Pero vos pediste que opinaramos , NO? ... evaluá 50lts 40Hz en mi modestísima opinion....
No te olvides el baffle step y el aumento de volumen con el amortiguamiento.


----------



## juanfilas

Como dice Antonio, presta atención al amortiguamiento que se pueden hacer milagros con el mismo, mas ahora que podes medir y ver que consecuencias tiene


----------



## FЯANCO

osk_rin dijo:


> perdón por la tardanza, no había visto el msj.
> 
> los círculos de la bocina y el tweeter están hechos a mano con la sierra caladora, pero estan lijados con un rodillo pra que queden mas perfectos, yo no uso router con guia para ello
> espero y haya resuelto la duda y si no, no dudes en preguntar compatriota



Si precisamente esa era la duda, pense que tal vez usabas una guia como esta:





Te quedo muy bien, felicidades paisano!!


----------



## felixreal

Hooolaquetal!!!

Aqui dejo fotos de mi monstruito, con un altavoz de 15" Sony recuperado de unas cajas antiguas. Su pareja estaba destrozado y hubo que cambiar los dos. Es una caja cerrada de 95lt. Para moverlo uso un ampli tb recuperado de 300w.

Saludos!!


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo felixreal felizitaciones 
saludos


----------



## jorger

Poco a poco voy progresando:


Una mano de tapaporos y otra de barniz... quedó mejor de lo que pensaba.Por ahora lo dejaré asi, ya lo pintaré mas adelante.. será en negro y posiblemente los amigos/as me la firmen con rotulador plateado o dorado.Subwoofer ultrapersonalizado 
Escucho opiniones de todo tipo.
PD: siento la calidad de las fotos, no tenia la camara a mano y las hice con el movil.
Un saludo


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente, como me fascinan esos JBL  Felicidades....


----------



## jorger

Gracias Ratmayor  si a mi también me gustan estos subs, este en particular creo que está muy bien diseñado.. para ser de solo 8'' parece uno de 10'' de lo que baja.
Saludos.


----------



## Kebra

Bien, después de 400 años terminé mis 6" (faltaba pintarlos nomás).
Dejo las fotos, quedaron bastante decentes.


----------



## ramiro77

Kebra, qué midwoofer utilizás y dónde conseguiste tweeters Dalí?
Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones kebra muy buena terminacion ¡¡¡
estan calculados ?
saludos


----------



## Kebra

ramiro77 dijo:


> Kebra, qué midwoofer utilizás y dónde conseguiste tweeters Dalí?
> Saludos!



Los MIDBASS son de GB Audio, pero es un modelo que ya no se hace. Y los Dalí se los compré a GB también, hace mil años, antes del cepo a las importaciones.



tatajara dijo:


> felizitaciones kebra muy buena terminacion ¡¡¡
> estan calculados ?
> saludos



Por supuesto que están calculados! No hay otra manera de hacerlo!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/index17.html


----------



## tatajara

> Por supuesto que están calculados! No hay otra manera de hacerlo!


pero me refiero a los parametro T/S y el litraje de la caja ?
no al cossover 
saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Ya recuerdo qué midwoofers son. Suenan muy bien. No tengo idea de cómo miden ni algo técnico, pero me llamaron bastante la atención en su momento.

En fin, lindo laburito!


----------



## Kebra

tatajara dijo:


> pero me refiero a los parametro T/S y el litraje de la caja ?
> no al cossover
> saludos



Si, la única manera de diseñar y construir un baffle es midiendo los parlantes, y en base a los resultados calcular las dimensiones del gabinete.

Primero medí las curvas de impedancia, despues los parámetros T/S, los importé al software correspondiente y fui simulando y calculando hasta que me gustaron los gráficos, y le di para adelante.


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy buenos Kebra.. que lindos quedan color blanco , muy original . Los proximos demorarás solo 200 años


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Muy buenos Kebra.. que lindos quedan color blanco , muy original . Los proximos demorarás solo 200 años



Si, igual lo que estaba evitando era pintarlos! Hace como dos años terminé la construcción, pero hace 2 semanas empecé a lijar, masillar, lijar, pintar, lijar, pintar...


----------



## tatajara

Kebra dijo:


> Si, la única manera de diseñar y construir un baffle es midiendo los parlantes, y en base a los resultados calcular las dimensiones del gabinete.
> 
> Primero medí las curvas de impedancia, despues los parámetros T/S, los importé al software correspondiente y fui simulando y calculando hasta que me gustaron los gráficos, y le di para adelante.



esta solo te preguntaba si los mediste jaja el resto lo se como es jajaj
saludos
y espero que duren menos la proxima jaja no se si 200 per unos 170 capas


----------



## Kebra

La verdad, intenté arrimar los Technics de 12" 3 vías con el ecualizador al sonido de los 6", pero ni subiéndole 12dB llegan a tener los medios que tienen mis primogénitos.

Una manteca, como diría el bambino.


----------



## juanfilas

Muy buenos Kebra, ¡quedaron excelentes de color blanco!


----------



## Kebra

juanfilas dijo:


> Muy buenos Kebra, ¡quedaron excelentes de color blanco!



Si, no me decidía por el color, y me los imaginé blancos y me gustaron en mi cabeza, y quedaron lindos. 
53 Hz - 25KHz @-3dB.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que dicha escuchar 25 kHz  , casi casi como un perro  . . . los hombres a duras penas llegamos a los 14 khz y las mujeres si pueden llegar a oir 16 khz 

Te quedaron bonitos los bafles 

Saludos !

 .


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que dicha escuchar 25 kHz  , casi casi como un perro  . . . los hombres a duras penas llegamos a los 14 khz y las mujeres si pueden llegar a oir 16 khz
> 
> Te quedaron bonitos los bafles
> 
> Saludos !
> 
> .



Dicen las malas lenguas que al nacer escuchamos hasta 20KHz. Yo la verdad no me hice audiometría pero lo de los 16 KHz puede ser cierto, ya que mucha gente en mi casa no pudo diferenciar la reproducción de un CD vs un cassette MA-XG grabado con Dolby C y HX-Pro, reproducido en el mismo deck que fue grabado.

Habría que probar con esos conos mágicos que pones en la mesa del living y te mejora el audio


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuando un televisor tiene ruido de Fly-Back suena a 15,734 Hz , y muy poca gente lo escucha !


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando un televisor tiene ruido de Fly-Back suena a 15,734 Hz , y muy poca gente lo escucha !
> 
> http://tecnoculto.com/wp-content/uploads/cono-del-silencio-1.jpg



Yo lo escucho!!! Me pone nervioso, pero lo escucho. También escucho la fuente a veces, que debe ser menos frecuencia. Entonces con un cassette de óxido de hierro ya estamos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando un televisor tiene ruido de Fly-Back suena a 15,734 Hz , y muy poca gente lo escucha !
> 
> http://tecnoculto.com/wp-content/uploads/cono-del-silencio-1.jpg




yo lo escucho!!! y me revienta!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pero según he observado será una de cada 5 personas , así que imaginate los bafles de Kebra que llegan a 53 kHZ


----------



## AntonioAA

Aun con mis abundantes años y algunas palizas acusticas encima , sigo escuchando 15 Khz ... y quizas algo mas .

Fuera de eso , aunque quizas no existan o muy pocos armonicos de los instrumentos que lleguen a esa frecuencia, no olvidemos que contribuyen a los flancos bruscos de la percusión, por ejemplo .


----------



## marianoarcas

hola le s presento mi cajon con dos 6 1/2" pioneer es un diseño raro, con un resonador al medio para que la fequencia de resonancia baje aun mas lo estoy tirando con un stk 4192 II y sin ningun filtro ni crossover ya que los parlantes tienen dentro sus filtros,es un cajon raro, ya que si le inyectas señal stereo, no patea.
lo uso principalmente para sonorizar fiestas electronicas y su paliza se lleva todos los fines de semana, estoy viendo de reforzarlo con un subwoofer y cambiar estos parlantes de caja, son full range asi que me gustaria hacer 2 satelites, y un subwoofer


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo mariano 
son parlantes de autos esos ? o soy loco jaja
saludos


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero según he observado será una de cada 5 personas , así que imaginate los bafles de Kebra que llegan a 53 kHZ


 
No no, 53 Hz a 25 KHz.

Hay un B&W que llega a 28 KHz con tweeter de diamante. *<Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria>*.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunos promocionan el tweeter domo de seda , chuavechito  y otros duro de diamante 

Bobinados en hilo de platino con conecciones de oro . . .  pucha , que sonidos me estoy perdiendo !


----------



## tatajara

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algunos promocionan el tweeter domo de seda , chuavechito  y otros duro de diamante
> 
> Bobinados en hilo de platino con conecciones de oro . . .  pucha , que sonidos me estoy perdiendo !



si todo eso es cierto, que estoy renegando en comprar algo buenao


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algunos promocionan el tweeter domo de seda , chuavechito  y otros duro de diamante
> 
> Bobinados en hilo de platino con conecciones de oro . . .  pucha , que sonidos me estoy perdiendo !



Igualmente si no comprás los Magic Diamonds y los E-Pads de Stein, no tiene sentido tener oídos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo solo escucho en algunos tv ,no en todos (el silbido ese te vuelve loco)


----------



## juanfilas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algunos promocionan el tweeter domo de seda , chuavechito  y otros duro de diamante
> 
> Bobinados en hilo de platino con conecciones de oro . . .  pucha , que sonidos me estoy perdiendo !



yo tengo unos SS d3004 que llegan a 40khz al reverendo botón  no se dejen engañar con el tema materiales en los tweeters, la rigidez la da la forma de domo, no el material, ponganle el dedo a un tweeter de seda o a uno de titanio y ambos se van a abollar igual de fácil, lo importante es si esta bien diseñado y las distorsiones son bajas, nada mas, el resto es chamuyo audiófilo 

pd: en mis tweeters atenué de 10 a 20khz 7db por que mi sala es muy reverberante y sonaba brillante... imagínense si es al dope que suenen bien mas allá de 20khz....


----------



## tatajara

> el resto es chamuyo audiófilo


te parese juan ?
es un poquito mucho el chamuyo que meten, medio que se van de mambo
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo me crié con tweeters Leea *de cartón* HF4048 

Hasta que pude comprar los Hfd40b


----------



## marianoarcas

si son parlantes de auto que me recomendó un amigo.
Son 6 1/2" pero tienen todo lo de  los 6x9 entonces se la re banca la suspencion araña es casi tan grande como la del cono que es de pp y goma.
Un lujo de la industria china, los conseguí de segunda mano y fue el único componente que se mantuvo en todas las configuraciones de audio que tuve. Tienen tweeter incorporado mas una vía de medios agudos y los tweeters son 2 piezoelectricos


----------



## DOSMETROS

marianoarcas dijo:


> la suspencion araña es casi tan grande como la del cono que es de pp y goma.


 
Eso es porque es un woofer de alta excursión


----------



## AntonioAA

Que conste que siempre defendí los parlantes de auto, en especial los Pioneer !!!!


----------



## xacer

Cajón de bass tomando diseño de Beyma
Modelo: B-35/9 Band Pass Subwoofer
Respuesta: 45 - 120 Hz
Eficiencia: 97 dB 1w @ 1m
Capacidad de potencia: 150W RMS @ 8 ohms
Diámetro de parlante: 12plg

Hice 2 de estos, ahora estoy planeando darles un terminado con fibra de vidrio y pintura automotriz.


----------



## marianoarcas

no lleva tubo de sintonia? que tal anda ese bajo?


----------



## xacer

Si si lleva, en las fotos todavía no se lo colocaba, le puse un tuvo de PVC de 3 pulgadas de diámetro, de acuerdo al largo especificado en el diseño de Beyma. Tomare mas fotos de como quedo y las posteo. Andan bastante bien, retumban duro!


----------



## marianoarcas

ando buscando un bajo chico para mi cajon de ahi arriba y asi los puedo filtrar mas arriba en frecuencia y un cajon asi de compacto me vendria ideal o tendra mas rendimiento un super scooper?


----------



## tatajara

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que conste que siempre defendí los parlantes de auto, en especial los Pioneer !!!!



mm si son buenos, nunca los probe en un bafle, pero en los autos me encantan su sonido 



marianoarcas dijo:


> si son parlantes de auto que me recomendó un amigo.
> Son 6 1/2" pero tienen todo lo de  los 6x9 entonces se la re banca la suspencion araña es casi tan grande como la del cono que es de pp y goma.
> Un lujo de la industria china, los conseguí de segunda mano y fue el único componente que se mantuvo en todas las configuraciones de audio que tuve. Tienen tweeter incorporado mas una vía de medios agudos y los tweeters son 2 piezoelectricos



haa me parecian 



xacer dijo:


> Cajón de bass tomando diseño de Beyma
> Modelo: B-35/9 Band Pass Subwoofer
> Respuesta: 45 - 120 Hz
> Eficiencia: 97 dB 1w @ 1m
> Capacidad de potencia: 150W RMS @ 8 ohms
> Diámetro de parlante: 12plg
> 
> Hice 2 de estos, ahora estoy planeando darles un terminado con fibra de vidrio y pintura automotriz.



xacer muy lindo, le falta la terminacion ¡¡¡ jeje
saludos


----------



## xacer

marianoarcas dijo:


> ando buscando un bajo chico para mi cajon de ahi arriba y asi los puedo filtrar mas arriba en frecuencia y un cajon asi de compacto me vendria ideal o tendra mas rendimiento un super scooper?



Pues no es tan compacto... digo, todo es cuestión de perspectivas... pero si quieres algo más compacto, con buena respuesta en tonos bajos, te sugiero este proyecto:

http://www.yourmissus.com/subwoofer/

En lo personal, lo tengo entre los siguientes a ser armados.



			
				tatajara dijo:
			
		

> xacer muy lindo, le falta la terminacion ¡¡¡ jeje
> saludos



Gracias, si pienso darles un terminado con fibra de vidrio, pero por falta de tiempo, y cuando hay tiempo, me falta el dinero, no he podido terminarlos como quiero... ya se darán ambas situaciones y estaré posteando el resultado.


----------



## marianoarcas

se me va un poco de presupuesto, estaba viendo de hacer una de la que hiciste vos, pero con un 12" chino que tengo y ya tendria la potencia tambien


----------



## ramiro77

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando un televisor tiene ruido de Fly-Back suena a 15,734 Hz , y muy poca gente lo escucha !
> 
> http://tecnoculto.com/wp-content/uploads/cono-del-silencio-1.jpg




Gracias por el dato de la frecuencia. Desde pequeño que puteo cada vez que encienden un televisor CRT. Es el día de hoy, que con casi 21 años me sigue volviendo loco el pitido ese!


----------



## LuisTesla

Hablando de Bafles hechos en casa como envidio el taller y los materiales de este...

*http://www.johneekels.nl/Nieuwe_map/index.htm*


----------



## AntonioAA

Que mala persona ! . siempre dije que no hay que improvisar, solo madera maciza , aprendieron?
Pero no publica los filtros y encima en holandes ....


----------



## Juan Jose

creo que acá están. 

http://www.johneekels.nl/websitepagina/hattfilter.html

La verdad que se muy buenos!!

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Ratmayor

¿Los parlantes son pequeños o el filtro es enorme?


----------



## marianoarcas

Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Los parlantes son pequeños o el filtro es enorme?



las dos cosas jajaja pregunto, para que tanto filtro? no seria mejor un triamplificado?


----------



## AntonioAA

Respecto al tamaño de los filtros , Rat , suelen ser asi , a menos que caigas en nucleos de hierro ... este es mi ultimo proyecto con parlantes Seas que ayer eche a andar ... aun no los monté y no son pequeños justamente . ( 400 g de cobre la bobina del woofer )


----------



## Quercus

AntonioAA dijo:


> ... este es mi ultimo proyecto con parlantes Seas que ayer eche a andar ...


  Excelente altavoz Antonio, espero que acompañe el sonido.
  Ese filtro es para tenerlo en cuenta, en el litraje de los blafles y la zona de colocación, para que  no queden muy descompensados de peso…
  Saludos


----------



## 2SC2922

Felicitaciones, últimamente se ven proyectos muy pro.


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo antonio felizitaciones ¡¡
saludos


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que lindos tus baffles , Yudys! Que material es ese que enchapaste?
> 
> Respecto al tamaño de los filtros , Rat , suelen ser asi , a menos que caigas en nucleos de hierro ... este es mi ultimo proyecto con parlantes Seas que ayer eche a andar ... aun no los monté y no son pequeños justamente . ( 400 g de cobre la bobina del woofer )
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80846



Muy buenos Antonio  esperamos esas mediciones  
Eso si, hoy te tengo que retar  no se puede subir la misma foto a dos hilos distintos al mismo tiempo   toleramos que sean subidas despues de bastante tiempo, pero a la misma hora.... nop. Esta vez pasa, pero la próxima vamos a tener que borrarte alguna de las repetidas.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimadísimo Juan :
Si bien me gusta explorar los limites , propio de mi juventud ... Te comento que la foto LA SUBI UNA SOLA VEZ ... lo otro fue solo *un link*.
Ademas , el propio soft del foro , detecta si subis una foto dos veces !!!

Gracias gente por los halagos , trabaje como loco pero quedaron bien . Super tradicional el diseño .
Hoy estuve escuchando bastante y andan muuyy bonito ( claro , con eso cualquiera arma )  y el diseño del crossover SEAS es brutal . No sobra ni falta nada . Saben algo estos muchachos y el LSPCad....
Mi unico merito es la carpinteria en este caso.


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimadísimo Juan :
> Si bien me gusta explorar los limites , propio de mi juventud ... Te comento que la foto LA SUBI UNA SOLA VEZ ... lo otro fue solo *un link*.
> Ademas , el propio soft del foro , detecta si subis una foto dos veces !!!
> 
> Gracias gente por los halagos , trabaje como loco pero quedaron bien . Super tradicional el diseño .
> Hoy estuve escuchando bastante y andan muuyy bonito ( claro , con eso cualquiera arma )  y el diseño del crossover SEAS es brutal . No sobra ni falta nada . Saben algo estos muchachos y el LSPCad....
> Mi unico merito es la carpinteria en este caso.



Ya se que esta subida una vez  no se puede linkear dos veces en dos hilos al mismo tiempo  

Felicitaciones por los SEAS, esperamos mediciones!


----------



## ramiro77

Antonio, te felicito por esos bafles. Te están quedando realmente impresionantes. 
Cada vez tengo mas ganas de retomar jeje.


----------



## AntonioAA

No te prives, ramiro!! 
Si bien esto del audio y el DIY  es casi patologico, sostengo que el tiempo y la plata que invierto en el me ahorran mucho mas en psicologo ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> No te prives, ramiro!!
> Si bien esto del audio y el DIY  es casi patologico, *sostengo que el tiempo y la plata que invierto en el me ahorran mucho mas en psicologo* ....


     
Me sucede algo parecido...  

PD: Usaste el crossover diseñado por SEAS???? Si es así...cuando lo vas a medir????


----------



## ramiro77

AntonioAA dijo:


> No te prives, ramiro!!
> Si bien esto del audio y el DIY  es casi patologico, sostengo que el tiempo y la plata que invierto en el me ahorran mucho mas en psicologo ....



Muy cierto! Jajajajaja!


----------



## AntonioAA

Eduardo: el cross lo copie tal cual de SEAS , del proyecto Idunn que presentan con el mismo woofer pero otro tweeter .
No me enorgullece copiar asi , pero era bastante inescrutable la configuración , pero esta hecho con LSPcad y si lo dice el fabricante....que me perdone Mr. Linkwitz.

Las mediciones vendran en cuanto evacue los 10mm de polvillo que tengo en el taller y algunas cavidades de mi cuerpo !
Encina tuve que fabricar un pie para ponerlos a los apurones , por el WAF y que esten mas protegidos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaa....todo bien! Si está diseñado, no hay que inventar la rueda de nuevo!!
Lo de las mediciones te lo decía por que resultaría interesante tratar de ver que hicieron los de SEAS cuando lo diseñaron...no? Y de paso, ver si hay que ajustar algo para el tweeter que has usado.

Y lo del polvillo....hummmmmm...que cosa desastrosa es la fresadora!!!
Yo ya he decidido laburar con ella en la terraza, cosa de que el viento se lleve "la molienda" (suerte para los vecinos  ), por que si lo llego a hacer dentro de casa...o la patrona me hecha, o me paso los próximos 6 meses limpiando


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo del cross era llamativo por el bobinon que lleva ( 2.2mH ) , aca comente eso: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/713420/ _
Segun Juan , es para matar la pendiente hacia arriba . Yo crei que incluia tambien alguna compensacion de baffle step ( quien dice que no ) 
El tweeter anduvo de una ... con la misma atenuacion que para el otro ... si bien tien 2dB menos de sensibilidad el mio , pero lo probe en crudo y era bravisimo .

Lo mas llamativo son los graves tremendos que tienen ... ese par de litritos que agregué , se notan!!
Tengo que revisar la sintonia tambien . LOS ESCUCHO SIN EL SUB !!!


----------



## juanfilas

Cuando los midas es muy probable que te encuentres con un bbcdip, es la última tendencia de meterlo en el cross


----------



## LuisTesla

Juan que es un bbcdip?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Antonio, EXELENTE TU TRABAJO, muym pero muy lindos te han quedado los baflecitos... y si el soniod se ajusta la calidad de terminacion mas aun... mis siceras FELICITACIONES. sergio.

p.d.  queremos ver curvas..........


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LuisTesla dijo:


> Juan que es un bbcdip?


Es un notch en mas o menos 3kHz y de 3 o 4 dB de "profundidad".


----------



## AntonioAA

Es muy probable que lo tengan!! insisto que con ese corte tan bajo debe ser asi , si a los otros que tengo que miden bastante plano , se los siente algo "agudones" estos son  "calidos" en comparacion . 
Recordemos que nuestra orejita sigue lo que se llaman las curvas de Fletcher-Mundson , que es lo que compensa el "loudness" teoricamente . Y justamente tienen el pico en 4KHz ...
The question is "Flat or not Flat"  ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> The question is "Flat or not Flat"  ....


And the answer is here: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/Wireless%20World/Harwood-BBC.htm
Página 48.


----------



## AntonioAA

Que lindo es aprender algo nuevo!!! . Seria como un "mentime , que me gusta" ....


----------



## juanfilas

ezavalla dijo:


> And the answer is here: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/Wireless World/Harwood-BBC.htm
> Página 48.


 
 ojo que eso puede variar dependiendo de la sala, pero si, por ahi viene la mejora.. siempre


----------



## Quercus

Quiero hacer varias pruebas, con algunos métodos de juanfilas y aprovechando un trozo que me sobro y que llevaba mucho dando vueltas por el taller, me decidí a hacer la primera. 
  Tengo un par de altavoces de 6 pulgadas que cambie en el equipo de mi hija y los voy a aprovechar.
  Falta terminar el frente, reforzar el “casco” del altavoz, mucha lija  y barnizar, pero ya se ve su forma.
  Las fotos las hice con la cámara del teléfono móvil, que es lo que tenia a mano en ese momento, pero no se ven muy mal, cuando estén terminadas las hare con la Canon, prometido.
  Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Impresionante Quercus! Qué chapa/madera usaste? Me refiero a la terminación.


----------



## juanfilas

quercus10 dijo:


> Quiero hacer varias pruebas, con algunos métodos de juanfilas y aprovechando un trozo que me sobro y que llevaba mucho dando vueltas por el taller, me decidí a hacer la primera.
> Tengo un par de altavoces de 6 pulgadas que cambie en el equipo de mi hija y los voy a aprovechar.
> Falta terminar el frente, reforzar el “casco” del altavoz, mucha lija y barnizar, pero ya se ve su forma.
> Las fotos las hice con la cámara del teléfono móvil, que es lo que tenia a mano en ese momento, pero no se ven muy mal, cuando estén terminadas las hare con la Canon, prometido.
> Saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81044
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81045
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81046


 
 Impresionante! que bien te estan quedando y que bueno ese enchapado!

Espero ansioso los resultados!


----------



## NEO101

Kebra dijo:


> Si, no me decidía por el color, y me los imaginé blancos y me gustaron en mi cabeza, y quedaron lindos.
> 53 Hz - 25KHz @-3dB.


 
Quedaron muy lindos!
Yo también "terminé" un bafle hace más de un año y aún no lo pinté 

Por cierto, esucho perfectamente los flyback, tengo 32 años y muchas fiestas electrónicas encima (electrónica por música dance me refiero ).

Off Topic: Me gustó tu firma con la frase de Salvor Hardin... por lejos toda la serie de la Fundación es lo mejor que existe en ciencia ficción, por muuuuy lejos  

¡Saludos!


----------



## roppeca

Buena tecnica...la caja dentro de la caja , creo que acaptaran mucha potencia sin emitir vibracion indeseable...felicidades , van muy bien !


----------



## AntonioAA

Que buenas cajas, quercus!!! Madera maciza?


----------



## Quercus

Gracias por los comentarios, bueno, a ver como quedan y que soy capaz de sacarles.
Les explico lo que aquí hay: 

El chapado es de bubinga y lo trae ya el tablero, pero no se emocionen, la técnica aquí es diferente y algo complicada, el problema está en las juntas de las cuatro esquinas, pues hay que hacerlas de madera natural, lo que en ebanistería se llama un “ensamble” el cual tiene que quedar perfectamente enrasado y alineado con el tablero, una prolongación perfecta, para poder hacer con precisión la siguiente pega, que tiene que ir a 90º sobre el ensamble y quedar igualmente perfecta.

Ósea, los cuatro tableros se pegan entre sí a través de los ensambles en este caso de 19x19mm. 

Una vez terminado, en las esquinas podemos biselar, redondear o moldurar con la fresadora a gusto, quedando todo del mismo o parecido tono, tal como se ve en las esquinas del altavoz. 
El acabado si se hace bien, parece madera maciza como comentaba Antonio.

También he ensamblado delante y detrás con madera de 5mm para proteger el aglomerado, no me gusta trabajar con aglomerado y siempre trabajo con DM rechapado en la madera que sea pero DM rechapado de bubinga no hay y tuve que hacer el trabajo del que me sobro, en aglomerado de 19mm. 
En fin no me preocupa, los laterales miden 37mm de grueso, la rigidez es enorme, y eso que todavía no tiene los refuerzos. Además, las juntas están pegadas con pegamento de poliuretano reforzado con fibra que es muchísimo  más fuerte que la cola.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

quercus10 dijo:


> Quiero hacer varias pruebas, con algunos métodos de juanfilas y aprovechando un trozo que me sobro y que llevaba mucho dando vueltas por el taller, me decidí a hacer la primera.
> Tengo un par de altavoces de 6 pulgadas que cambie en el equipo de mi hija y los voy a aprovechar.
> Falta terminar el frente, reforzar el “casco” del altavoz, mucha lija  y barnizar, pero ya se ve su forma.
> Las fotos las hice con la cámara del teléfono móvil, que es lo que tenia a mano en ese momento, pero no se ven muy mal, cuando estén terminadas las hare con la Canon, prometido.
> Saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81044
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81045
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81046



muy lindas quercus ¡¡¡¡
me gusto mucho el acabado de la madera ese marron beteado ¡¡ 
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo tuyo me supera ampliamente, quercus !! 
Recuerdo haber hecho "encastres" o "ensambles" a puro formón en la http://www.eis.unl.edu.ar/inicio.php
y era tal sufrimiento!!
Aun maquinados , no es facil , Admirable


----------



## raespl

Hola a todos:

Inicio este tema esperando que le sirva de ayuda a todo aquel que este inmerso o planteándose un proyecto similar para poder intercambiar ideas, para futuros.

Planteé una duda sobre el mismo que me fué resuelta agradable y rapidamente aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-simultanea-serie-paralelo-misma-caja-82125/

Este hilo es una continuación de aquel, pero al tratarse de algo diferente (la fabricación de la caja misma, ahora que ya esta acabada), he creido correcto iniciar tema nuevo.

Pues bien, al grano:
Es una caja pasiva para guitarra con dos 12" Gsh 1230 8Ohm de Wharfedale con la distincion del resto de cajas comerciales de que lleva un par de llaves que permiten cambiar la conexion entre los altavoces (serie-paralelo-uno de los conos solo), para adaptarse mejor a los distintos amplificadores comerciales que se venden. La caja es un regalo para un amigo guitarrista con el que compartí muchas horas de estudio.

Foto de los conos:






Pues bien, el primer paso ha sido medir los T/S de los altavoces, meterlo en cualquier software de diseño/simulación de cajas selladas para que nos de un volumen óptimo (adquirir un compromiso entre calidad de respuesta y reducido tamaño-viabilidad constructiva) para posteriormente empezar a pensar. Esta fase es la MÁS importante.

Planos diseño despiece:





Se eligió MDF de 1cm de espesor, placas que vienen en 120x60 cm.





Una vez llegué a un diseño que me parecía el adecuado empieza el trabajo de carpintero, un apunte: recomiendo encarecidamente gastarse la pasta en dos herramientas, una buena sierra de calar y un buen taladro. También en unas buenas puntas de taladro y brocas. Se trabajará mas rápido, en mejores condiciones y seguro que se amortizan. Hablo desde la experiencia personal de aquel (un servidor) que se compró una sierra de calar marca "el pato" por 15€ e intentando serrar sólo 60cm de un 1cm de espesor de una tacada se quemo la mano con el plástico fundido de proteccion del motor de la sierra . Las demás herramientas para mi son opcionales.






Después de cortadas las piezas, tome tiempo en forrarlas/tapizarlas/pintarlas, algo que normalmente no hago cuando son proyectos para mi mismo, ya que no me suele importar el aspecto exterior del producto final. Alguna vez le doy unas capas de tapaporos y barniz, pero solo cuando por donde vaya a situarlo, aparezca el miedo al agua (agua, cerveza o cubatas que le pueda caer encima). Los laterales van cubiertos con una especie de cinta impermeable que me encontré "nosedonde" y pegados con pegamento de barra de los que usan los niños. El superior además va forrado con forro para libros por miedo a que dicha superficie plana sea propensa a soportar cervezas fresquitas. El trasero va forrado con tela que al final resulto ser elástica, pegada y grapada en el interior. El frotal va pintado con spray. Lo de los colores elegidos no tiene ningun tipo de significado, cogí rojo, amarillo y azul, por ser los primarios y darle un poco el toque desastre como caja personal que es. Aunque por como lo estoy contando, parece que vaya a salir un pitote, la verdad es que al final la me sorprendió y ha quedado bastante aseada.



















Para las uniones, soy fan de la atornillada porque lo puede hacer todo el mundo y a falta de herramientas especiales para la unión encolada (abrazaderas, bancos de presión, presillas...) se puede suplir con un poco de maña. Tornillos para madera de longitud mínimo 3 veces el espesor de la chapa cada pocos cm (max 5cm) con el taladrado previo del agujero con una broca de 1 o 2mm menos de diametro que el tornillo (contando el filete!) para que no reviente la madera. Aún así y tomando estas precauciones, en uniones ciegas (dos paredes que no están enrasadas) es posible que se descorche algo la madera debido al poco espesor de las paredes.






Posterior sellado interior de todas las juntas; para esto recomiendo masilla de sellado en pistola, repasando la junta con un taquito de madera. En este caso me tocó usar silicona de toda la vida porque no me apetecía ir adrede a comprarla y da resultados parecidos aunque es más elástica.






En la foto anterior se ha visto la pared intermedia que lleva dentro la caja, un deflector (volumen de madera descontado del Vint de la caja) que tiene la misión de crear difraccion en la onda trasera a atenuar dentro del volumen. En cajas de caras frontal y trasera paralelas, es bastante probable que la onda rebotada salga al exterior por los mismos conos (que son transparentes al sonido).

Foto del elemento









En un principio la caja iba a ir forrada en el interior por laminas de corcho (el marrón), pero se han eliminado por una razon: el precio del corcho, cuatro míseras laminas autoadherentes de 40x40x5mm no las he encontrado por debajo de 12€ (necesitando como mínimo 3 paquetes para forrar el interior sin contar posibles fallos y roturas). Esperemos que el deflector haga su función y la omisión del corcho interior no sea tan importante.

En los laterales y trasero van recortados, atornillados y sellados por dentro las dos asas y la placa de empotrar con los conectores jack 6,3 y los conmutadores. Sin duda ninguna lo que mas trabajo me dió fué hacer los agujeros en la placa de empotrar. Por lo visto es de acero de 1.5mm y con las brocas adecuadas (para acero S275, el de obra...) me costo dios y ayuda hacer los cuatro agujeros. Doy gracias que me gasté la pasta en un buen taladro (de aquí el consejo de antes) porque me aguantó mas de 10min seguidos sin rechistar dandole a cada agujero. Creo que es algo del proceso constructivo que tengo que ingeniar para hacerlo mas fácil.


















El circuito es una variante del que se me recomendó (visitar el primer link, gracias syncrofm) y que si alguien lo quiere subiré.

Tiene dos jack hembra que estan en paralelo por si se quieren conectar sucesivas cajas.

Ahora solo queda atornillar las protecciones de las esquinas, y poner el sellado de los altavoces al frontal. En este caso se ha usado cinta de sellado para ventanas en los altavoces y corcho (que tenia de otras veces por casa) en la pared frontal. Se que hay mucha gente que usa solo masilla o silicona en el altavoz en este paso, pero a mi estos materiales me parecen mas limpios y facilitan posteriores desmontajes y sustituciones.










El cuadrado negro que se ve es un motivo de decoración que le he querido dar. Son las iniciales del chaval pintadas con spray en negativo. Esto, a mi juicio, es un error que he cometido. No ha quedado bien. Es debido a que en estas cosas, no tengo experiencia previa.














El papelito que se ve pegado en la placa de empotrar trasera, son simplemente las instrucciones de conexión. Que mejor sitio para ponerlo que ahí.

Una vez atornillados los conos y recortado el corcho sobrante el resultado es este:





Aún me queda hacer balance de dinero gastado y tiempo invertido, pero creo que sale mas rentable que comprarse una comercial (véase precio de una VOX, orange, Marshall, Fender similar...) y como regalo personalizado que es (no por el nombre en spray, que no ha quedado bien, sino por la posibilidad de conmutar los conos) creo que ha valido la pena, con creces.

Espero que os haya gustado o servido. Si alguien tiene alguna duda o sugerencia, encantado de atenderla.


----------



## osk_rin

hace un tiempo hice mis pequeños baflecitos que mostré anteriormente y son los que uso actualmente para ser exactos son estos:

ayer repare este otro par de parlantes, que por los conos usados, creo que serán mejor como medios:


como son del mismo diámetro que los parlantes grises los probé en los bafles de los mismos, y suenan bien pero con poco bajo, en cuanto le saque sus parámetros ts, comento haber como puedo hacer mis bafles 3 vías  

saludos.


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

hola a todos.. hace mucho tenia ganas de probar una caja que tenia en mente e hice una prueva con un parlante viejo de 6" y suena espectacular... pronto voy a hacer la misma caja con unos de 10".. hasta luego espero que les guste















el antes y el despues jajaj


----------



## djwash

Jaja asi empece yo haciendo cajas de carton, que recuerdos, para mi siempre sonaban hermoso, ya no recuerdo quizas no sonaban tan bien, pero era lo que tenia, una radio KenBrown que era de mi mamá y la desarmé, y un parlantito, me acuerdo que hasta hice una caja con planchas de telgopor, que buenas epocas...


----------



## rash

Quercus10 que buena pinta tienen esas cajas......tómate todo el tiempo para terminarlas 

....enhorabuena.

Saludos

Rash


----------



## janston

Aquí unas fotos de mis baffles caseros.

Las dos cajas de frente blanco llevan parlantes Leea 812RE. Sobre ellas van 2 tweeters HFP 2001 y un HFP2002(también marca Leea). El baffle blanco de abajo lleva un Leea 88 con carga bocina para darme un refuerzo de medios. Las cajas arriba de ellas: las las dos de la izquierda son las de la foto de tono celeste, las usaba con un despertador casero(me despertaban sí o sí jajaja). Llevan un tweeter Leea 2005 y parlantes Leea 822BF/AR y 822RE/AR; la otra caja lleva 4 812 RE, 2 tweeters 2001 y 2 2002. Las 2 cajitas triangulares llevan Leea 812RM y tweeters 2005. Las cajas de bajos, colocadas bajo las camas, llevan parlantes Leea 12-100BF. La columna metálica no la hice yo, pero sí le hice un trabajo de restauración completa. Las dos cajitas del escritorio las hizo mi hermano y llevan unos Leea 550RM. Por último una caja karlson de 6" a modo de prototipo; eso hice con varios de mis baffles, los probé en cartón y luego los  pasé a madera.

Luego tengo un equipo 2.1 de marca genérica, pero que suena muy bien para lo que es(junto a las cajitas de 5"), un equipo Samsung con sus 2 cajas(debajo del escritorio) y un monitor Leea junto a mi cama. Estos últimos los nombro, pero no son caseros.

Eso es lo que tengo hasta ahora. Aún tengo parlantes sin usar guardados en cajas esperando para sonar. 

Salduos


----------



## FЯANCO

Les presento estos pequeños blafes que arme hace 6 o 7 años para mi HT. Al principio fueron calculados para un set de medios DLS MS6A pero que tuve que vender. Las bocinas que puse ahora son unas Peerless P835004 + xover pasivo eclipse 8062 + tweeteer DLS UR1 todo es MDF de 19mm. Espero algún día terminarlas a mi gusto.

















Primero las probé con el TDA7377 de Mnicolau y se escucha muy decente, pero cuando las conecté al Onkyo TX-SR505... me quede impresionado, para mi gusto suenan bastante bien, me gusto mucho el resultado; los graves son muy buenos, se siente la patadita y los tweeters dulces y agradables. 

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

como sintonizaste la caja con el rectángulo ?
se ben piolas ¡¡


----------



## FЯANCO

el-rey-julien dijo:


> como sintonizaste la caja con el rectángulo ?
> se ben piolas ¡¡



Esas cajas estuvieron 5 años fácilmente llenandose de polvo hasta que en estos días un buen amigo me ayudo a conseguir las bocinas. Estan entonadas a 56 o 63 hz no recuerdo bien y se calcularon con el WinISD, ahora no tengo compu así que no lo tengo instalado (todo lo hago con el cel, x eso subo las fotos así), pero buscando en Google encontré esto: It takes a little bit of work, but you can. Click the "port shape" dealybopper and it changes from a circle to a square. Then adjust the port size until it does what you want with a minimum of noise.

Es lo que llaman "slot port"


----------



## tatajara

muy buenas serdotado¡¡
me gusto lo de la sintonia rectangular¡¡
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

a mi también me gusto lo de la sintonia rectangular,por eso pregunte


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo he usado la sintonia asi , es muy interesante , peeero tengan cuidado :
No debe quedar muy angosta porque aumenta la turbulencia .
Tampoco muy larga , ya que se empezaria a comportar como un tubo de organo ( El winIsd la indica cuando hace los calculos )


----------



## tatajara

gracias por el dato antinio ¡¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## daandroid

madre como os currais las cosas serdotado me encantan tus cajas



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/141/15042012298.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/040120111171.jpg/


----------



## osk_rin

encontre este video, se ven geniales esos bafles


----------



## cencey

Pablo16 dijo:


> Esas bocinas Energy!... baratas y no suenan tan mal jajaja



amigo que le pusiste atus bafles es solo pintura o q mas?


----------



## AntonioAA

Van avanzando los bafflecitos en D'Appolito array ... Van a ser biamplificados con crossover de 3er Orden segun la teoria . El corte a 2000-2200 Hz 

Si alguien tiene algun link sobre la teoria de esta configuración , agradeceré mucho . He buscado y leido bastante y no puedo terminar de redondear los conceptos.


----------



## juanfilas

Se ven muy lindos! info, no mas de la que ya te paso el profe.


----------



## tatajara

muy buenos antonio ¡¡
me gusta la terminacion que le diste ¡¡
a propocito es sintetico comun o con algun agregado ?
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Es pintura de AUTO... se llama "Base Universal" marca Colorin... no se si se consigue en "martes" JAJAJA
La di un poco gruesa y con mucho calor ambiente , de modo que quedo con un ligero granulado ....


----------



## SERGIOD

AntonioAA dijo:


> Van avanzando los bafflecitos en D'Appolito array ... Van a ser biamplificados con crossover de 3er Orden segun la teoria . El corte a 2000-2200 Hz
> 
> Si alguien tiene algun link sobre la teoria de esta configuración , agradeceré mucho . He buscado y leido bastante y no puedo terminar de redondear los conceptos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86418



Que bonitas te quedaron tienes las medidas para tratar de hacer un par de esas bellezas


----------



## LuisTesla

AntonioAA dijo:


> Van avanzando los bafflecitos en D'Appolito array ... Van a ser biamplificados con crossover de 3er Orden segun la teoria . El corte a 2000-2200 Hz



 Muy buen acabado de las cajas, como fue el diseño de los crossovers???


----------



## AntonioAA

Como dije antes ,hay muy poca info ...solo he encontrado que debe ser de 3er orden para que a la frec. de corte la fase sea de 90 grados y que debe ser menor a la distancia entre parlantes.... ( me da 2400Hz)


----------



## LuisTesla

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como dije antes ,hay muy poca info ...solo he encontrado que debe ser de 3er orden para que a la frec. de corte la fase sea de 90 grados y que debe ser menor a la distancia entre parlantes.... ( me da 2400Hz)



  No sabia que habia tan poca info de este diseño.

Busque, y en el Foro Diyaudio, hablan de que su teoria esta explicada en el libro ""the speaker builder" by Joseph D'Appolito


----------



## fas0

AntonioAA dijo:


> Van avanzando los bafflecitos en D'Appolito array ... Van a ser biamplificados con crossover de 3er Orden segun la teoria . El corte a 2000-2200 Hz
> 
> Si alguien tiene algun link sobre la teoria de esta configuración , agradeceré mucho . He buscado y leido bastante y no puedo terminar de redondear los conceptos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86418



muy bueno Antonio, te felicito... consulta, el fresado... que profundid tiene? 0,5cm?. Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Eso depende de cada parlante.... el tweeter tiene 3,5mm , si no viene en la hoja... hay que medir.


----------



## osk_rin

mi nueva caja para mi pequeño sub. esta hecha de acuerdo a la sugerencia del winisd para un superboombox  suena bastante bien por su comportamiento, no es necesaria tanta potencia puesto que tiene un pico que cubre todo el corte de frecuencia que he hecho desde el crossover  que es de unos 100hz
unas cuantas imágenes:



aun esta en desarrollo el proyecto me falta hacer el gabinete del amplificador espero en esta semana lo haga  Si hay alguna sugerencia es bien recibida. 
saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Probaste tambien con el woofer hacia abajo? que es la otra caja?


----------



## osk_rin

es la primer caja que hice era de 17 litros, y si probé con el woofer hacia abajo pero como la anterior caja era de 12mm de espesor se movia y se escuchaba feo aparte la respuesta no era muy buena, con la nueva caja suena bastante bien al menos mejor que la anterior no me puedo quejar, solo tengo que hacer un pequeño ajuste con el equalizador de la pc en los 20-30hz para algunos tipos de música que hacen excursionar mucho al woofer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> solo tengo que hacer un pequeño ajuste con el equalizador de la pc en los 20-30hz para algunos tipos de música que hacen excursionar mucho al woofer.


Los baffles bass-reflex SIEMPRE deben llevar un filtro pasa-altos con una frecuencia de corte igual o ligeramente inferior a la F3. Esto se hace por que debajo de esa frecuencia el baffle no opone resistencia al movimiento del cono, y si le metés mucha potencia tal vez debas buscar el cono en la casa del vecino 
Si querés alarmarte con el movimiento de los conos entonces podés probar con el tema *Bass, I love you *... y no me hago responsable si se desarma tu subwoofer, así que no le metás mucha potencia


----------



## LuisTesla

Ezavalla, siempre pense en poner un filtro pasa-altos a las cajas bass reflex ,pero como nunca encontraba uno integrado en las cajas comerciales que he desarmado, me parecia una idea descabellada poner un capacitor tan grande.  Voy a probar hacerlo con el subwoofer de mi Home Theater Sony, por que hay peliculas y musica que lo hacen descontrolarse por momentos.  Mi idea seria medir la Fs de la caja para saber a que frecuencia esa sintonizada y a partir de alli construir el filtro pasa altos, esta bien este concepto??

Aca en Youtube se ve lo que pasa con "Bass I love you"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep, la idea está bien, pero yo probaría un filtro activo, por que uno pasivo te vá a molestar en la respuesta original del subwoofer. Activo lo podés hacer de segundo orden sin dramas, y si lo quitás no pasa nada.
De todas formas, en las cajas comerciales no se integra por que se supone con cierta certeza que no van a llegar taaan abajo en frecuencia, pero ya has visto lo que sucede si se excede ese límite. Aunque tampoco es que se va a volar el subwoofer, si tenés el riesgo potencial de dañarlo.

PD: Yo le metí Bass I love you a mi subwoofer sellado y ecualizado...y ni tosió , reprodujo las bajas frecuencias sin problemas, pero el cono estaba 100% controlado ... aunque el que sufría un poco era el amplificador


----------



## osk_rin

bien según investigue la F3 es aproximadamente 3db menor a la potencia de salida de referencia o algo así y que es un poco menor ala frecuencia de sintonia, entonces si mi subwoofer tiene un corte de 49hz tendré que poner un filtro HP de algunos 40-45 hz??? 
con el calculador de filtros del winisd obtengo esto:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, eso es lo que debés hacer... o bien ahorrarte el filtro y no meterle mucha potencia a las bajas frecuencias, pero una sintonía de 49Hz es alta, así que yo le pondría el filtro.


----------



## osk_rin

bien ez investigando del hp me encotre con esta pagina:
http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/active-filter.htm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> bien ez investigando del hp me encotre con esta pagina:
> http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/active-filter.htm



Está muy bien! Ahí tenés toda la info que necesitás, pero leé la página COMPLETA 
Saludos!


----------



## leo12nico

byronserrano dijo:


> hola.
> mira los parlantes que recién me fabriqué.
> Ojala te gusten.
> 
> Saludos.




Podrias pasarme las medidas de esas columnas?  estoy en proceso de hacerme unas iguales (si es que consigo las medidas)


----------



## juanfilas

leo12nico dijo:


> Podrias pasarme las medidas de esas columnas?  estoy en proceso de hacerme unas iguales (si es que consigo las medidas)


 
Las medidas de esas columnas son solamente para esos parlantes, si usas otros, no son válidas, si ya tenés los parlantes te recomiendo que leas esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/ midas tus parlantes y te hagas unas columnas calculadas para los mismos (te demoras 1 o 2 horas como mucho).
Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

He retomado los dos altavoces y solo me falta terminar el frente y colocar el aislante.

  Ya me estoy arrepintiendo, de no haber comprado un bajo diferente en vez de aprovechar el que tengo.

  He hecho algunos cálculos y si cuando lo escuche no me convence hago un frente nuevo y lo cambio.


----------



## juanfilas

Te estan quedando excelentes Quercus!


----------



## LuisTesla

Que Belleza de madera!!!!


----------



## carlosjofernandez

osk_rin dijo:


> bien según investigue la F3 es aproximadamente 3db menor a la potencia de salida de referencia o algo así y que es un poco menor ala frecuencia de sintonia, entonces si mi subwoofer tiene un corte de 49hz tendré que poner un filtro HP de algunos 40-45 hz???
> con el calculador de filtros del winisd obtengo esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86937



¿Que programa es ese ?


----------



## LuisTesla

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> ¿Que programa es ese ?



 El Programa es el WinISD, en la funcion de crossovers activos


----------



## logohi

hola muy buenas, no se si estoy en el sitio correcto, soy nuevo en este foro. 

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, como puedo hacer este subwoofer, es de la marca clear sound, conocida por su sonido una marca búlgara, les dejo el enlace haber si alguien de ustedes me puede ayudar.

http://cscproaudio.com/products/product/90

muchas gracias de antemano.

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Por lo que veo ... YA VIENE HECHO.. no entiendo tu pregunta.
Ahora, si lo que quieres es copiarlo tal cual , tendrias que conseguir el mismo parlante y una caja para copiarla , o calcular una nueva  tuya. No es tan facil porque es un horn .


----------



## logohi

Hola Antonioaa, gracias por tu respuesta, no se si me explique bien. Lo que yo quiero hacer es una replica exactamente igual, ja se que sera difícil pero me gustaría intentarlo, por eso me gustaría investigar haver si hay algún plano o alguna referencia sobre esta caja.

saludos


----------



## djwash

logohi dijo:


> Hola Antonioaa, gracias por tu respuesta, no se si me explique bien. Lo que yo quiero hacer es una replica exactamente igual, ja se que sera difícil pero me gustaría intentarlo, por eso me gustaría investigar haver si hay algún plano o alguna referencia sobre esta caja.
> 
> saludos



Si te explicaste bien, pero no entiendes la respuesta que te dieron...

Por mas que hagas una replica no sonara como la original a menos que le pongas exactamente el mismo parlante que tiene la original, esto sucede con todas las cajas, para muchos modelos comerciales que son reflex sirven los tutoriales del foro para calcular en base al parlante que tengas y modificar las medidas de la caja para obtener el mejor resultado posible, pero con el modelo que propones se complica porque es un horn...


----------



## logohi

Djwash, tengo opciones para poner el mismo parlante, solo me faltan las medidas y saber mas o menos como puede ir montada la estructura interior de la caja, y porque se puede complicar si es por ser un horn?


----------



## AntonioAA

No hay software tan evolucionado ni probado para calculo de horns. 
Yo no tengo experiencia con ellos , hay algunos como :
http://fullrangedriver.com/singledriver/horn.html
http://www.mh-audio.nl/spk_calc.asp

Si realmente conseguis el mismo parlante, busca el plano en sitios como http://www.speakerplans.com/
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/
pero esa no es una marca tan conocida , posiblemente te cueste encontrarlo.


----------



## djwash

Por las dudas te digo, tiene que ser el mismo, no solo tiene que ser del mismo tamaño, tambien la misma marca, modelo y potencia, exactamente el mismo...


----------



## leo12nico

juanfilas dijo:


> Las medidas de esas columnas son solamente para esos parlantes, si usas otros, no son válidas, si ya tenés los parlantes te recomiendo que leas esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/ midas tus parlantes y te hagas unas columnas calculadas para los mismos (te demoras 1 o 2 horas como mucho).
> Saludos!



aaaaaaaah, buenisimo, mil gracias. Voy a leer el tema que me pasaste y ver si puedo medir mis parlantes, y de paso también mido los de equipo viejo (1986) que tengo que renovarle los bafles para meterlos en un mueble. Cualquier duda, te pregunto en el otro tema


----------



## Quercus

Ya los tengo terminados, las fotos de cuando los empecé están _aquí_ y las otras _aquí_.

Al final las fotos con el teléfono móvil, no he podido con algo mejor.

Como decía, me arrepiento de no haber comprado un midwoofer mejor, aunque todavía no los he probado, tengo que hacer el  biamplificador del cual tengo casi terminados los PCB que necesito, quería hacer algo sencillo y rápido y está creciendo por momentos.
  Mientras termino el amplificador, lo probare con filtro pasivo, quizá tenga que hacer dos para estos, pues mi mujer al ver los altavoces ha “sugerido”: 

_“…esos, para el salón…” 
_
Me parece que la “sugerencia” me va a venir bien y así montar otros dos de más calidad, puede que con el modelo de Seas que utilizo Antonio o ya veremos, será mas adelante, primero quiero meter mano en otros…

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Felicitaciones amigo!!!!   
Muy lindos los bafles y muy estéticos también.!!! 

Disfrútalos con alguno de tus excelentes amplificadores!!   

Saludos y suerte

Juan jose


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si tu mujer lo ha "sugerido" creo que ya están en el salón


----------



## LuisTesla

Simplemente


----------



## rash

Increíble quercus!!!!!.....te han quedado espectaculares.....!!!!

Felicitaciones..

Esperamos comentarios sobre tu impresión sonora cuando los tengas funcionando...

Saludos y enhorabuena..

Rash


----------



## tatajara

muy buenos los bafles para el salon jaja ¡¡
felizitaciones ¡¡
saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur

Quercus mis felicitaciones excelente trabajo¡¡¡
espero darle una terminación similar a los bafles que estoy construyendo.
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Quercus10, que hermosas que han quedado esas cajas, realmente me dejas sin palabras...! 


quercus10 dijo:


> pues mi mujer al ver los altavoces ha *“sugerido”*:
> 
> _“…esos, para el salón…” _
> 
> Me parece que la “*sugerencia*” me va a venir bien


Bonita forma de decir orden absoluta, arbitraria e irrevocable 

Saludos...


----------



## Quercus

Muy contento de ver que les ha gustado el trabajo. 

  Por prontitud, lo primero será probarlos con un filtro Beyma de 2 vías con corte a 3000Hz, que por supuesto, creo que  no tendrá nada que ver con el sonido que darán con el biamplificador. Y mas que nada, quiero ver en qué medida absorbe las vibraciones de los graves la caja.

  Según la hoja de datos del tweeter, recomienda el corte para un filtro de segundo orden, en 2000Hz  mínimo. Si al final se quedan _“para el salón…”_ hare uno pasivo, probare con corte a 2500Hz como me recomendó juanfilas. 

  El filtro activo es de 4 órden, asi que probaré  con 15k y 3,3nF que dan  un corte de 2273Hz según la calculadora, en realidad los condensadores he estado chequeándolos y la mayoría dan 3,1nF aprox. con este valor el corte será de unos 2420Hz,  veremos si lo dejo así,  o cambio  15k por 16k, para bajar un poco el corte.

  En mi caso, construir los altavoces es lo que menos problemas me da, pero me sirven de poco si no se cómo proceder para que suenen adecuadamente. 
  Por eso quiero agradecer a *todos* los que aportan algún conocimiento “acústico” que nos hace aprender al resto y  en este caso, especialmente a juanfilas* por la idea de construcción de este altavoz*. 

  Aparte de viselar el frente, en el tema de aislar vibraciones, he utilizado algunas de sus técnicas junto con otras, me gusta construir utilizando lo evidente y probar lo que a mi entender se puede para decidir que es lo mas practico/funcional.

  El proyecto empezó para aprovechar un par de altavoces y un sobrante de madera y al final lo he afinado más de lo que pensaba, espero que compense…


----------



## Tacatomon

Este "Pequeñin" será la casa de un RCF L15P540









 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 



Saludos!!!

PS: Quercus, Vaya, son unos excelentes recintos acústicos los has ensamblado!. Enhorabuena. Será toda una delicia probarlos con todas los amplificadores que has elaborado!


----------



## osk_rin

tacato.

solo como comentario, que los 15" no eran buenos para los medios?????


----------



## Tacatomon

Jajajaja, Hay de todo en éste mundo, solo eso puedo decir 

Será un Bafle Amplificador a 2 vías. Ya veremos que amplificador le montamos y los aditamentos que llevará.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## tatajara

tan buenos tacato ¡¡
le falta una buena terminacion a la madera y quedan de lujo jeje me gusto el formato 
saludos


----------



## juanfilas

quercus10 dijo:


> Ya los tengo terminados, las fotos de cuando los empecé están _aquí_ y las otras _aquí_.
> 
> Al final las fotos con el teléfono móvil, no he podido con algo mejor.
> 
> Como decía, me arrepiento de no haber comprado un midwoofer mejor, aunque todavía no los he probado, tengo que hacer el biamplificador del cual tengo casi terminados los PCB que necesito, quería hacer algo sencillo y rápido y está creciendo por momentos.
> Mientras termino el amplificador, lo probare con filtro pasivo, quizá tenga que hacer dos para estos, pues mi mujer al ver los altavoces ha “sugerido”:
> 
> _“…esos, para el salón…” _
> 
> Me parece que la “sugerencia” me va a venir bien y así montar otros dos de más calidad, puede que con el modelo de Seas que utilizo Antonio o ya veremos, será mas adelante, primero quiero meter mano en otros…
> 
> Saludos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87790
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87791
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87792
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87793


 
Quercus, felicitaciones, son una obra de arte, te quedaron de 10 y esas vetas te vuelan la cabeza, impresionantes!!!

Por el lado del sonido, espero que queden como querés, lamentablemente es la parte mas difícil aunque parezca lo contrario


----------



## Quercus

Tacatomon dijo:


> Este "Pequeñin" será la casa de un RCF L15P540


  Buen altavoz de potencia… ¿con que amplificador lo “maltrataras”…?

  Tengo pendiente hacer una caja para este, pero solito para subwoofer y estoy sopesando que tipo de caja hacerle, el comentario viene por el tipo de madera que has utilizado en el tuyo.

  Me gustaría hacerlo con doble caja, la parte exterior de DM de 16mm, puede que rechapado de  madera y la parte interior de contrachapado 19/22mm para ahorrar peso.

  Aquí hay varios tipos de contrachapados y el más ligero (contrachapado de ocume) *pesa la mitad* que el DM, sería importante por el peso, pues la caja quiero hacerla doble y en una caja de 150/200L,  no es broma para moverla, habría que ponerle ruedas de goma de buena calidad.

  Quedaría ver la rigidez, si es la apropiada, pues nunca he montado un altavoz con contrachapado.

_Dejo la __caja_  que Beyma diseña para este altavoz, que posiblemente haga si no me convence otro diseño cuando haga los cálculos y el PDF por si a alguien le pueda servir.


----------



## Quercus

juanfilas dijo:


> Quercus, felicitaciones, son una obra de arte, te quedaron de 10 y esas vetas te vuelan la cabeza, impresionantes!!!
> 
> Por el lado del sonido, espero que queden como querés, lamentablemente es la parte mas difícil aunque parezca lo contrario


Muchas gracias!
Totalmente de acuerdo Juan, se que el tema de los altavoces funciona asi. Con filtro pasivo no espero mucho, soy novato, espero que con filtro activo suenen decente. 
*Si me aclaro con las mediciones,* cuando me los traiga a la casa y empiece a probarlos subiré impresiones.


----------



## Tacatomon

quercus10 dijo:


> Buen altavoz de potencia… ¿con que amplificador lo “maltrataras”…?
> 
> Tengo pendiente hacer una caja para este, pero solito para subwoofer y estoy sopesando que tipo de caja hacerle, el comentario viene por el tipo de madera que has utilizado en el tuyo.
> 
> Me gustaría hacerlo con doble caja, la parte exterior de DM de 16mm, puede que rechapado de  madera y la parte interior de contrachapado 19/22mm para ahorrar peso.
> 
> Aquí hay varios tipos de contrachapados y el más ligero (contrachapado de ocume) *pesa la mitad* que el DM, sería importante por el peso, pues la caja quiero hacerla doble y en una caja de 150/200L,  no es broma para moverla, habría que ponerle ruedas de goma de buena calidad.
> 
> Quedaría ver la rigidez, si es la apropiada, pues nunca he montado un altavoz con contrachapado.
> 
> _Dejo la __caja_  que Beyma diseña para este altavoz, que posiblemente haga si no me convence otro diseño cuando haga los cálculos y el PDF por si a alguien le pueda servir.



Hola Quercus!

Viendo la caja que recomienda Beyma. Vaya, si necesita "Su espacio" 

Te podría recomendar, buscaras el "Baltic Birch Plywood" para ese tipo de cajón que necesitas elaborar. Tiene toda la resistencia necesaria para ese tipo de cajones para ya no andar mirando por todos lados poniendo refuerzos. Si la quisieras hacer del tipo Reflex sencilla saldría ganando de nuevo esa madera... claro, con los refuerzos justos y necesarios. Viendo el lado del peso... En una caja de ese tipo y para aplicación que serán, es muy complicado quitarse los kilos de encima... Pero no es imposible. Acá en México igual consigo una madera que es muy liviana en peso, pero los clientes siempre terminan comprando contrachapado normal (Es raro ver Baltic birch plywood por acá). Tendrías que evaluar la disponibilidad de la madera, y las condiciones en las que usarás el cajón. Por que como mencionas, unas rueditas de goma resolverían el problema del transporte de un lado para otro... Pero para cargar a mano seca  

Por lo de la rigidez de la caja, por mas que uno le ponga refuerzos por aquí y por allá, la caja terminará vibrando. ¡Claro!, no será una vibración totalmente indeseable, pero en mayor medida que se procure madera lo más resistente posible, una buena dosis de refuerzo y mucha cola (Resistol), las vibraciones al exterior de cajón serán mucho menores y totalmente despreciables. Yo por eso, no escatimo en la medida de la madera. 18mm en toda la caja de graves, para bafles full range de 12" y de 15" ahí si considero 15mm o menor con los refuerzos necesarios.

Saludos!!!


----------



## chacarock

hola, hermoso mueble, tengo una consulta ya que esta este ejemplo, en cajas de dos vias con filtro pasivo, entre que frecuencias tiene que trabajar el parlante y entre que frec, el twitter o driver?


----------



## Ratmayor

Este es un pequeño _sistema 2.1_ que le hice a un amigo, suena _bastante lindo_ 

​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Casi todo en ese sistema es reciclado... ​


----------



## tatajara

ta bueno rat ¡¡¡ 
un ratasistema2.1 jajajaa
potencia ?


----------



## Ratmayor

tatajara dijo:


> ta bueno rat ¡¡¡
> un ratasistema2.1 jajajaa
> potencia ?


A la final usé LM1875, 20W rms y para el subwoofer usé 2 en puente lo que en teoría entregaría 40W rms, el primer intento fue con unos TDA2030, pero salieron más piratas que Jack Sparrow


----------



## tatajara

jajajaj interesante ¡¡
yo tengo un ampli con 1875 y me gusto mucho su sonido ¡¡
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Quiero ser amigo tuyo , Rat !!!
Muy bonito , como hiciste las cajas curvas?


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Quiero ser amigo tuyo , Rat !!!
> Muy bonito , como hiciste las cajas curvas?


Son recicladas de un viejo TV Sony


----------



## fedcriger

Saludos a todos los miembros este impresionante foro, quería compartir mi primera experiencia en el mundo Diy. Soy fanático de la música desde que tengo memoria, la escucho hasta cuando duermo, y hace algunos años atrás (no me acuerdo como) me topé con la página de Troels Gravesen, y guau, increíble lo que hace este muchacho. El tema es que, por el año 2011, esta persona público un sistema de 3 vías realizado con drivers Jenzen (http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Jenzen-SEAS-ER.htm, versión con tubo de sintonía), y quede totalmente enloquecido con ese diseño, no me pregunten por que, ya que la verdad, ni yo lo sé. Después de averiguar, y ver, y sacar cuentas…… no es algo a lo que cualquier mortal tenga acceso, sobre todo viviendo en esta hermosa  y querida Argentina, asique mi idea fue realizarlos con lo que acá se pueda conseguir. 
Estaban los Audifan, los Audifiel y los GB-Audio como alternativas posibles. Después de un Año y algo más de leer varias experiencias aquí en el foro e interiorizarme más en el tema , me decidí por el último. Los parlantes en cuestión son: Woofer  10”: W-10Cc; Mid-Bass 6”: MN-6L; y el tweeter (lo más difícil, ya que tiene que ser bueno, también se lo compre a Gabriel) es el Dayton DC28FST-8, junto con el filtro, porque no me anime a diseñarlo por no saber tanto del tema, las cajas las hice con MDF de 23mm, los enchape (realmente no me acuerdo que tipo de madera) y dentro de las mismas, material acústico. Déjenme decirles, nunca pensé que iban a sonar como suenan, simplemente ‟increíbles”, el sonido es nítido, sobre todo en medios y agudos, graves muy profundos, sin distorsión, hasta llevándolos a un volumen muy bajo y sobre todo, puedo estar escuchando música por horas sin sentir fatiga. Los estoy tirando con un sinto Pioneer de unos 70watts por canal. Les dejo algunas fotos (en zip porque no se como insertarlas ), y espero que les guste este humilde trabajo, tarde algo de un mes y medio en hacerlos, mucho sudor y lágrimas, jaja… pero para mis oídos valió la pena. Éxitos a todos.


----------



## cmontoya

Ratmayor dijo:


> Este es un pequeño _sistema 2.1_ que le hice a un amigo, suena _bastante lindo_
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88198​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88199​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88200​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88201​
> Casi todo en ese sistema es reciclado... ​







Hola Ratmayor

Yo también tuve la idea de hacerme un 2.1  y pues lo hice con 3 TDA2030 más 2 TL072 y un TL071 para el subwoofer, puedo decir que las 2 salidas me funcionan perfecto nada de sonidos raros pero el inconveniente que tuve  es en el subwoofer, cuando no tengo nada de sonido en el subwoofer me aparece un sonido de corriente o algo así sonido de luz y e intentado  unificar las GND pero nada, después coloque unas bobinas a la salida y nada  y por ultimo le coloque al subwoofer una resistencia de 10 ohms  en el GND , esto me alivio mucho este sonido desagradable, lo malo es que ahora suena pasito y no sé  qué más hacer , estoy un poco diseccionado.

Me preguntaba si me podías ayudar con un consejo o también estaba pensando hacer una nueva PCB uniendo el filtro del subwoofer  y el TDA 2030 juntos  
EL subwoofer está hecho con un operacional TL071 

A por cierto en varios lados decían que era malo tener los transformadores cerca, pues un día los saque y los aleje mucho pero nada sigue igual

A y felicitaciones por ese 2.1


----------



## Ratmayor

Deberías probar etapa por etapa, lleva las entradas a tierra para que vayas descartando. Tuve un problema similar y se solucionó aterrando las etapas


----------



## ragaman

Les dejo unas foticos de mi ultimo trabajo, se trata de 2 Tlines y 2 line array, los parlantes son unos Dayton en cono de aluminio, las T-lines tiran un bajo bárbaro  no he tenido tiempo de realizar mediciones ya que me toco mudarme, espero les guste.


----------



## osk_rin

ragaman.

envidia... envidia... envidia te tengo XD
excelentes torres


----------



## fausto garcia

ragaman dijo:


> Les dejo unas foticos de mi ultimo trabajo, se trata de 2 Tlines y 2 line array, los parlantes son unos Dayton en cono de aluminio, las T-lines tiran un bajo bárbaro  no he tenido tiempo de realizar mediciones ya que me toco mudarme, espero les guste.



  Muy lindos compañero, con todos los excelentes trabajos que aqui presentan ya me esta dando envidia (de la buena) creo que me voy a hacer los mios ... bueno tan luego repase otras 10 veces mas este tema:  *https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/ *  del compañero *juanfilas* y  por supuesto los consejos de *ezavalla*.


*Off topic * esa chica que aparece en la pantalla ¿no es de casualidad mi paisana Kate del Castillo?

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Muy buenos ragaman! ojo que no es un line array ya que los drivers no estan alineados y estan muy separados  de todas formas, esto no quiere decir que suene mal, es simplemente, otro tipo de bafle.
He escuchado bafles con los trasnductores bien separados y altos y desde lejos (unos 3.5metros o mas) la imagen estereo es muy buena y diferente... me gusto mucho


----------



## Chino Bilos

Que tal, estuve leyendo en el foro y desde ya agradecido por el aporte que realizan para las personas como yo que no gusta realizar proyectos de audio, pero que las ganas a veces no coinciden con el conocimiento. En lo que respecta he realizado algunos bafles para instrumentos, siempre con cierta limitación técnica, pero dentro de todo me gustaron los resultados. Había subido esto en el lugar incorrecto junto con unas preguntas pero el mensaje fue a moderación, espero ahora no cometer errores.
Este es un bafle para bajo que construí, bastante (exageradamente) solido, tiene 4 parlantes american vox (chinos).
Saludos.



Continuando, el ultimo  es un bafle de guitarra, tiene dos parlantes de 12 " nacionales, especificos para guitarra, ( 60 watts, 96 db sensibilidad) ahora estoy esperando un cabezal valvular nacional para formar la pareja. No soy bueno tocando los dos instrumentos pero me gustan las particularidades de c/u.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tenes muy buen oficio, Chino , muyyyy prolijos y solidos


----------



## Chino Bilos

Gracias Antonio, he visto algunos trabajos tuyos muy lindos, la diferencia es que yo de electronica sólo se algo muuuy basico. Como no tengo un taller dedicado me llevo un trabajo bárbaro, pero ver el comienzo del proceso hasta llegar al final es muy grato.Ahora estoy en otro proyecto para fabricar  gabinetes en una "mini" sala de ensayo que tengo en un altillo de mi casa,probablemente los joda con alguna pregunta.
Saludos.
P.D.Ahora hace un tiempo que no tiro, pero tengo un arco recurvado de 32 libras con flechas Easton Jazz, muy lindo deporte.


----------



## AntonioAA

Mi hijo toca el bajo y la caja no es tan buena ... pero los parlantes sno los mismos y se portan muy bien ....
Por suerte los parlantes de instrumentos son muy particulares y no requieren la locura de diseño .
No dudes en preguntar ( no creas que se todo )


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, hacia un rato largo que no subia nada al foro, les presento mi nueva mesita ratona.

En realidad fue hecha a pedido de un amigo, pero ahora estoy en duda de entregarla o no, la arme en base a un Subwoofer de GB un SW10K-V1, y lo que mas me costo fue el diseño de las patas, no se me ocurria nada que me guste hasta que vi unos en internet con un diseño similar y esto es lo que salio. La verdad que fue muchisimo laburo, internamente tiene 4 refuerzos lo que lo hace muy rigido para tener solo 15mm de espesor, esta revestido de placa acustica de 75mm y enchapado en serejeira.

Espero que les guste.

Saludos Martin.


----------



## ragaman

No siendo mas, les dejo las fotos del sistema de audio que estoy diseñando para un amigo, creo que las fotos hablan por si solas, hasta el momento solo subiré 2, cuando termine de pulirlos, colocar los parlantes se subirá su respectivo album fotografico.


----------



## cmontoya

ragaman dijo:


> No siendo mas, les dejo las fotos del sistema de audio que estoy diseñando para un amigo, creo que las fotos hablan por si solas, hasta el momento solo subiré 2, cuando termine de pulirlos, colocar los parlantes se subirá su respectivo album fotografico.



Excelente trabajo felicitaciones
Viéndolos bien no tiene nada que envidiarle a unan bocinas comerciales felicitaciones, son hechos en fibra de vidrio??? 
Saludos


----------



## ragaman

cmontoya dijo:


> Excelente trabajo felicitaciones
> Viéndolos bien no tiene nada que envidiarle a unan bocinas comerciales felicitaciones, son hechos en fibra de vidrio???
> Saludos




Gracias, la verdad no, son en mdf y los mande a donde un experto que los masillara y se encargada de su respectivo trabajo de pintura .


----------



## juanfilas

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola, hacia un rato largo que no subia nada al foro, les presento mi nueva mesita ratona.
> 
> En realidad fue hecha a pedido de un amigo, pero ahora estoy en duda de entregarla o no, la arme en base a un Subwoofer de GB un SW10K-V1, y lo que mas me costo fue el diseño de las patas, no se me ocurria nada que me guste hasta que vi unos en internet con un diseño similar y esto es lo que salio. La verdad que fue muchisimo laburo, internamente tiene 4 refuerzos lo que lo hace muy rigido para tener solo 15mm de espesor, esta revestido de placa acustica de 75mm y enchapado en serejeira.
> 
> Espero que les guste.
> 
> Saludos Martin.



Que bueno que quedo!



ragaman dijo:


> No siendo mas, les dejo las fotos del sistema de audio que estoy diseñando para un amigo, creo que las fotos hablan por si solas, hasta el momento solo subiré 2, cuando termine de pulirlos, colocar los parlantes se subirá su respectivo album fotografico.



Muy muy buenos, esperamos todas las fotos!


----------



## ragaman

Lo prometido es deuda, aquí están otras 4 foticos para que vean como va el proyecto


----------



## cantoni11

quercus10 dijo:


> Ya los tengo terminados, las fotos de cuando los empecé están _aquí_ y las otras _aquí_.
> 
> Al final las fotos con el teléfono móvil, no he podido con algo mejor.
> 
> Como decía, me arrepiento de no haber comprado un midwoofer mejor, aunque todavía no los he probado, tengo que hacer el  biamplificador del cual tengo casi terminados los PCB que necesito, quería hacer algo sencillo y rápido y está creciendo por momentos.
> Mientras termino el amplificador, lo probare con filtro pasivo, quizá tenga que hacer dos para estos, pues mi mujer al ver los altavoces ha “sugerido”:
> 
> _“…esos, para el salón…”
> _
> Me parece que la “sugerencia” me va a venir bien y así montar otros dos de más calidad, puede que con el modelo de Seas que utilizo Antonio o ya veremos, será mas adelante, primero quiero meter mano en otros…
> 
> Saludos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87790
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87791
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87792
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87793



Felicitaciones Quercus,sos todo un artesano de primera.Ese frente como lo lograste ,esos biseles como lo hiciste????el color del  lustre de los laterales con el negromate del frente combinan perfecto ,un gusto veredaderamente exquisito,en cuanto a las borneras pude ver por ahi una que viene los cuatro bornes en una sola pieza con el puente ,es una "chapita"dorada que permite hacer bi o amplificacion simple,Una observacion ,pude ver en la foto que tenes revestida el panel frontal(es decir el que lleva los parlantes) tengo entendido que este panel nunca se debe revestir de ningun aislante,a los profe que me corrijan si me equivoco,por favor.saludos


----------



## Quercus

Me alegro de que te gusten.
  Los viseles están hechos: los de arriba junto al tweeter, de forma manual con un cepillo de carpintero, los otros, con una sierra circular.
  El color del frente esta hecho en cuatro capas:
  1º Barniz mate para parquet. 
  2º-3º Pintura con poliuretano satinada negra.
   4º Barniz mate para parquet.

  Con el mismo barniz mate  esta barnizada la madera, aunque lo venden como mate, en realidad es semimate, el brillo se considera en una escala de 1 a 10 siendo 1 mate absoluto 5 satinado y 10 brillo extremo, este seria entre 2 y 3.

  En el frente se quedan con mucha facilidad las huellas, en algunas fotos se nota esto que digo.
  Lo de aislar (revestir) el frente, son los primeros en los que lo he hecho, pues quedaba bastante madera sin aislante. No se si es bueno, neutro o malo, lo que si te puedo decir es que en conjunto, utilizando un filtro estándar de Beyma con red L-Pad para el tweeter, al escucharlo comparado (a falta de un ABX, seria lo ideal por la repidez) en un estéreo, un altavoz de estos en un canal  y en el otro canal una caja con construcción normal y altavoces también beyma, utilizando el balance para pasar de uno a otro rápidamente, se nota que suena diferente y para los que lo han escuchado a ciegas, sin saber en que lado estaba cada uno, les gusto mas el sonido de este, que el del otro. 
Ademas, quedaron impresionados por el detallito de la moneda encima del altavoz.

_“¿El culpable de todo esto? un tal  juanfilas que anda por aquí…”_

  Antes de colocarles el filtro definitivo, que esta por hacer, me gustaría escucharlos en biamplificado _“…cualquiera los saca luego del salón…”_ aunque fuese con todo montando encima de la mesa. Hasta tengo hecho el PCB sin montar del crossovers de 4º orden con pasa alto de entrada de 2º orden.

  Y medirlos para subir alguna grafica. Pero hay que calibrar el micro y leer algún tutorial de Arta, tengo mucho lio con otro de tres vías y tentado de que sean cuatro (altavoces y amplificador) y esto de la medición, tendria que empezar por la base, a ver cuando doy el primer paso…
  Mientras tanto un avance de cómo van las cajas para  medios y agudos para el tri/tetra-amplificado (hechas con el telefono movil).
  Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

*quercus10*
preciosos, y gran trabajo de carpinteria


----------



## juanfilas

Excelentes Quercus!! veo que le estas sacando el jugo a los bafles, ¡todos los meses uno nuevo!


----------



## AntonioAA

Son impresionantes!!! Esos empalmes laterales me matan de la peor de las envidias:


----------



## edh59

Excelente trabajo  felicitaciones !!!!!
Saludos:
Eduardo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

pero muy,muy buen trabajo ¡¡¡ me guta ¡¡¡


----------



## elvisQ

hola estoy muy interesado si alguien tiene planos de sub t21 le estoy muy agradecido por la colaboracion


----------



## Quercus

Gracias a todos…
  La verdad es que siempre hay algún sobrante de madera y para los altavoces que son pequeños, es poco lo que hay que comprar, solo dedicarles algún tiempo, que no es mucho.

  Estos los monte con un sobrante de DM de 19mm rechapado de roble que se oscureció bastante y no lo quise utilizar en nada, ahora le sacare provecho para mí e intentaré que quede bien con el tinte.

  Solo me falta el DM para los altavoces de graves y los conectores, el resto lo tengo todo desde hace unos meses.

  Más adelante, o mejor, mucho mas adelantre,  *si la economía lo permite*, me gustaría montar con alguna bonita madera que pueda conseguir  *y con los altavoces que pueda pagar,* algo como esto: 




  Aquí en España con impuestos, cuesta *“SOLO” 30.000€ la pareja* *“…va…calderilla…”*y en dos días en casa…

  … me encanta la estética que tiene…

  El original lleva de medios y graves Audiotechnology y en los agudos Morel Supreme.

  Creo que en activo,  con menos de un 7% de ese presupuesto (que ya es mucho) electrónica incluida, se podría hacer algo muuuuy parecido *estética y acústicamente,* con 6 buenos amplificadores y altavoces Scan Speak de gama alta.

  Si no llega el presupuesto, por la mitad o algo mas con Seas serie Prestige.

  “…de ilusiones se vive…”

  Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

quercus10 dijo:


> Gracias a todos…
> La verdad es que siempre hay algún sobrante de madera y para los altavoces que son pequeños, es poco lo que hay que comprar, solo dedicarles algún tiempo, que no es mucho.
> 
> Estos los monte con un sobrante de DM de 19mm rechapado de roble que se oscureció bastante y no lo quise utilizar en nada, ahora le sacare provecho para mí e intentaré que quede bien con el tinte.
> 
> Solo me falta el DM para los altavoces de graves y los conectores, el resto lo tengo todo desde hace unos meses.
> 
> Más adelante, o mejor, mucho mas adelantre, *si la economía lo permite*, me gustaría montar con alguna bonita madera que pueda conseguir *y con los altavoces que pueda pagar,* algo como esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 90274
> 
> 
> Aquí en España con impuestos, cuesta *“SOLO” 30.000€ la pareja* *“…va…calderilla…”*y en dos días en casa…
> 
> … me encanta la estética que tiene…
> 
> El original lleva de medios y graves Audiotechnology y en los agudos Morel Supreme.
> 
> Creo que en activo, con menos de un 7% de ese presupuesto (que ya es mucho) electrónica incluida, se podría hacer algo muuuuy parecido *estética y acústicamente,* con 6 buenos amplificadores y altavoces Scan Speak de gama alta.
> 
> Si no llega el presupuesto, por la mitad o algo mas con Seas serie Prestige.
> 
> “…de ilusiones se vive…”
> 
> Saludos


 
Si tenes ganas de hacer algo de referencia y tambien tenes ganas de gastar bastante plata  (que al lado de los 30.000 euros no es nada), si, sin dudarlo armaria algo con Scan Speak Revelator o Illuminator.

Yo ando con ganas de armar algo con Accuton, pero antes debo vender los bafles que tengo en Stock


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Yo ando con ganas de armar algo con Accuton, pero antes debo vender los bafles que tengo en Stock


Hola Juan!
Ya les diste el acabado a las columnas????


----------



## Quercus

juanfilas dijo:


> Si tenes ganas de hacer algo de referencia y tambien tenes ganas de gastar bastante plata  (que al lado de los 30.000 euros no es nada), si, sin dudarlo armaria algo con Scan Speak Revelator o Illuminator.
> 
> Yo ando con ganas de armar algo con Accuton, pero antes debo vender los bafles que tengo en Stock


 Estube mirando los Accuton en un distribuidor de Cordoba a unos 200Km de mi casa y algunos tienen unos precios mas prohibitivos que los Scan Speak, deben ser de lo mejor.


----------



## juanfilas

quercus10 dijo:


> Estube mirando los Accuton en un distribuidor de Cordoba a unos 200Km de mi casa y algunos tienen unos precios mas prohibitivos que los Scan Speak, deben ser de lo mejor.


 
Na, le tengo ganas por que son distintos nada mas, a nivel fidelidad tanto Scan Speak como Accuton (y SEAS y Audio Technology, y...) andan exactamente iguales.
El precio no es parametro de calidad acústica, hay muchos parlantes de 50 dolares o menos que hacen sufrir a uno de cuatro o cinco veces su precio (ver Dayton por ejemplo).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola Juan!
> Ya les diste el acabado a las columnas????


 
Nop, pero estoy por arrancar


----------



## Quercus

juanfilas dijo:


> Na, le tengo ganas por que son distintos nada mas, a nivel fidelidad tanto Scan Speak como Accuton (y SEAS y Audio Technology, y...) andan exactamente iguales.
> El precio no es parametro de calidad acústica, hay muchos parlantes de 50 dolares o menos que hacen sufrir a uno de cuatro o cinco veces su precio (ver Dayton por ejemplo).


  Aunque ya dijiste en una ocasión los que para ti eran los mejores en un tres vías, esos serian para un bafle de unos 80W aprox. 
  Te importaría decir los que elegirías para un bafle de unos 150/W. aprox.
 Algo así, iría muy descaminado: 
  2 x D3004/660000
  2 x18W/8531-G00
  2 x 26W/8861T00
  Corte aprox. 250/300Hz- 2500/3500Hz


----------



## juanfilas

mmm no estan mal los transductores, pero en graves pondria un 12´´, en medios iria por el 15W y los cortes estan mal:
Aprox: 80/100hz - 1500/1600hz


----------



## Quercus

El 12” puede ser  30W/4558T00. Me fui por un 10” para respetar el diseño que postee
  El medios puede ser 15W/8531K00 
  En cuanto a los cortes que das, son pensando en pasivo, o da igual.
  Lo hare en activo (cuando sea) si o si…


----------



## juanfilas

Y, para cortar a 80hz en pasivo... difícil, tenes que meterte en activo si o si. 
De todas formas, mas que un tres vias terrible yo armaria dos monitores (como los que arme yo o similares) y armaria cuatro subs de 12´´ para desparramar por la sala de escucha y cancelar los nodos así.
Mis monitores cortados a 80hz tiran mucho SPL...


----------



## Quercus

Gracias Juan, quiero ir tomando ideas para decidir lo que hare en función del presupuesto: Tipo de altavoces, cuantas vías, amplificadores a usar...
  Aunque creo, que cuando termine y escuche los que estoy haciendo, me darán alguna idea.


----------



## Tacatomon

juanfilas dijo:


> Y, para cortar a 80hz en pasivo... difícil, tenes que meterte en activo si o si.
> De todas formas, mas que un tres vias terrible yo armaria dos monitores (como los que arme yo o similares) y armaria cuatro subs de 12´´ para desparramar por la sala de escucha y cancelar los nodos así.
> Mis monitores cortados a 80hz tiran mucho SPL...


}

Con 4 Subs en la sala de escucha (Uno en casa esquina, supongo), ¿Se obtiene la homogeneidad "perfecta" en los graves?

Sin tener en cuenta acondicionamiento de sala, vaya... una sala común donde uno disfruta la TV y el Multimedia.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## juanfilas

Tacatomon dijo:


> }
> 
> Con 4 Subs en la sala de escucha (Uno en casa esquina, supongo), ¿Se obtiene la homogeneidad "perfecta" en los graves?
> 
> Sin tener en cuenta acondicionamiento de sala, vaya... una sala común donde uno disfruta la TV y el Multimedia.
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Nop, si pones uno en cada esquina es muy probable que el problema de nodos siga aunque reducido, los mejores resultados se obtienen en pocisiones un poco azarosas, donde las distancias hacia las paredes y techo son distintas en cada uno, de esta forma las ondas rebotan contra las mismas en distintos tiempos y el resultado es la eliminación de nodos, el tema es dejarlo lindo, mas si es el living de tu casa, pero soluciones a esto hay miles, ya vi una mesita que si no te dicen que es sub no te das cuenta  debajo del sillón, en alguna esquina, dentro de la biblioteca etc. Lugar sobra, el tema es tener el tiempo y dinero para hacerlo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Perdon que me meta ... esto es casi fftopic: pero mi layout es este ... suciamente pensado y les aseguro que funciona ok . 
Puede ser por la forma de emision del Yamaha y creo que lo mas importante es "La Flaca" que esta arriba que produce graves "penetrantes y sublimes "


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Hola muchachos , aqui les va unas fotos de los bafles del equipito que le arme a mi mujercita preciosa:









los medio agudos constan de 2 parlantes audifiel 6RM y 2 tweeter le-son , el grave de 2 woofer audifiel 8Bx. el que quiera las medidas de la caja de graves se la paso con gusto, la caja esta bien calculada , el sonido es magistral, audifiel es el mejor parlante que escuche (dentro del rango de precios que nosotros los mortales podemos pagar)


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, esta vez presumire como suenan los bafles que hice (4 de 12" 3 vias) que se ven aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/presume-tus-compras-adquisiciones-electronicas-52630/index31.html en el mensaje #611, ahi se ve que amplificador y que bafles use en el video:





Solo queria mostrarles como suenan los bafles con el amplificador, que para mi gusto suenan muy bien, los graves suenan como si deberas tubiera un supergrave y eso que fue al aire libre. 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## renanvinicius

Os presento a mis pequeñas
Ver el archivo adjunto 92378

Ver el archivo adjunto 92379

Ver el archivo adjunto 92380

aun no están con el acabado final y are algunas modificaciones 
 de las cuales pasar el puerto reflex delante. el fresado para colocar el woofer como toca. pero va a ser el mismo diseño.
 y darle un poco de maquillaje para las imperfecciones y pintarlo(aun estoy decidiendo que color)

la parte electrónica del asunto los filtros que tanto quebraderos de cabeza me han dado sobre todo la resonancia del woofer sobre 1k que no había manera de quitarla sin destrozar del todo las fases aunque con el resultado me a gustado bastante 

Ver el archivo adjunto 92382

Ver el archivo adjunto 92381
 (el woofer fue medido con una caja cerrada por eso la pobre extencion de grabes. ahora bajan a 50hz -3db)
 mas adelante cuando las termine del todo pondré mas sobre el montaje la aislamiento acustico como la disposición de los filtros etc.
 he dejado el proyecto de leap como las medidas echas con el micrófono(no dista mucho del fabricante la verdad)
Ver el archivo adjunto 92383


----------



## juanfilas

Muy lindas renanvinicius, hi-vi no?


----------



## renanvinicius

exactamente soy fiel a la marca desde que prove unos pequeños de ellos dan lo que busco a un precio contenido


----------



## chauupinela

atico5007 dijo:


> Los 15-150 BE quedaron así...
> 
> 
> http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad136/atico_2009/471b763d.jpg



Hola Atico, quedaron muy buenas tus cajas!!

Me llamo Ernesto y tengo también unos 15 150be, y estoy queriendo hacerle unos gabinetes, que resultado te dio este modelo, mejoran las frecuencias bajas ya que por lo que estoy informandome parece que estos parlantes no son lo ideal para eso, en especial si uno los quiere para hifi.

Bueno, te dejo un abrazo y espero tus comentarios al respecto.

(La verdad es que me daría pena descartar los 15 150 be armar mis cajas)

Ernesto


----------



## juanfilas

renanvinicius dijo:


> exactamente soy fiel a la marca desde que prove unos pequeños de ellos dan lo que busco a un precio contenido


 
Sep, buenos precios y buen rendimiento, lo único complicado es el crossover, pero bue... nada imposible de filtrar


----------



## atico5007

Hola chauupinela, gracias por tus comentarios.
Te pongo en contexto respecto de mis cajas: 
"Quiero algo mas power para mi casa" fue el titulo que le di al hilo que habia posteado en otro foro que se cerró. 
Alli habia posteado un paso a paso sobre la construccion de los gabinetes. Y el por que de encarar algo asi.
A mi me dieron un resultado muy bueno. 
Mejoran las f bajas ? Vos decis con este tipo de gabinete en especial? Comparado con que otro gabinete? cerrado? bass reflex? 
Con que escuchas ahora? Que no te gusta de lo que tenes? Por que hacer nuevos gabinetes?
Lo mio es en el living de mi casa, con un ampli comun y cuando me da la gana quedar retratado en la pared y con la mandibula en el piso... De lo otro, el detalle la sutileza , etc ya me canse ( bah en realidad no, por eso que sigo teniendo 3 pares de gabinetes mas del gusto " ingles" para cuando me pongo fino)
Tenes lugar? Embarcate en la experiencia de maderas cables y musica que seguro no te arrepentis! 
 Ya habia hecho otros parlantes " grandes" y los regale , estos: no me los sacan con nada...
COMPROMISOS es la palabra magica en ingenieria y va muy bien en este caso ...
Un abrazo


----------



## chauupinela

atico5007 dijo:


> Mejoran las f bajas ? Vos decis con este tipo de gabinete en especial? Comparado con que otro gabinete? cerrado? bass reflex?



Exacto, esa es la pregunta, pero teniendo en cuenta que los woofer son los 15 150be.
Mi preocupación viene a raíz de que yo noto en mis bafles muchos medios, quizás debido a una mala frecuencia de corte, en realidad no tienen pues están directos a la linea de entrada.
Las cajas son como las que propone Leea para ese parlante (bass reflex)


Tenes lugar? Embarcate en la experiencia de maderas cables y musica que seguro no te arrepentis!

Estoy en eso, por eso la consulta, para determinar el gabinete que mejor suene con los Leea.
Ademas no quiero inventar la pólvora...

 Ya habia hecho otros parlantes " grandes" y los regale , estos: no me los sacan con nada...
COMPROMISOS es la palabra magica en ingenieria y va muy bien en este caso ...

Esto si que no entiendo,ja, yo soy arquitecto!

Ernesto


----------



## atico5007

Y, justito! Cuando diseñas una vivienda te tenes que ajustar al terreno disponible, a la locacion del terreno, al presupuesto disponible , a los materiales de la zona, al clima, a las pretensiones del cliente.. 
Todos quisieramos vivir en un palacio de habitaciones enormes y de un decorado magnifico.
En los parlantes lo mismo. Ley de hoffman: extension en bajos- volumen del gabinete- SPL
De ahi en adelante ( tamaño elegido) pasas a revisar si el material que tenes va acorde: el 15-150 BE
Segun se mide arranca en 30-32 hz y lo podrias usar asta 1khz ..( ya vienen los detallista con el tema del " cone breakup" a buscarme) hay mas yerbas aca todavia pero en otro momento..
De ahi 2 ? 3vias? De ahi que otros drivers para acompañar , de que sensibilidad? El crossover ... En fin soy muy aburrido o de esto esta lleno en la web. Donde cortar etc..
Como ya habras leido por ahi, factores que mas influyen en el sonido final .. Tu lugar de escucha ..
Yo arme un dos vias con el Leea y un driver de compresion ( si tengo suerte en agosto me llega un reemplazo de mejor calidad para los agudos) y ya estoy empezando con las maderas para un horn radial..
El gabinete onken es algo que esta inspirado en el ultraflex de Jensen . Por que no hacer una caja con un agujero? Y bueno hay que probar...


----------



## chauupinela

Para nada aburrido, hace días que no paro de leer este foro!
Digamos que estoy aprendiendo lo que jamás pensé que iba a.

Me divierte el tema del diseño y la construcción, pero como bien ejemplificas al principio, necesito la mayor cantidad de datos para eso, y me pierdo un poco en este nuevo mundo, que de por si me apasiona.

Gracias por las sugerencias y a seguir juntando data, que me agarro la ansiedad de poner manos a la obra!!

Ernesto


----------



## renanvinicius

juanfilas dijo:


> Sep, buenos precios y buen rendimiento, lo único complicado es el crossover, pero bue... nada imposible de filtrar



lo que tiene las membranas rígidas resonancias bastante acusadas en frecuencias medias XD no todo son conos de papel XD
aun estoy peleando con las de magnesio/aluminio y el diseño de 3 vías. al final irán en activo como me de mucho trabajo


----------



## juanfilas

renanvinicius dijo:


> lo que tiene las membranas rígidas resonancias bastante acusadas en frecuencias medias XD no todo son conos de papel XD
> aun estoy peleando con las de magnesio/aluminio y el diseño de 3 vías. al final irán en activo como me de mucho trabajo


 
Y el papel ayuda pero ojo que no todo es oro, los revelator tienen su ruptura, mas suave pero la tienen.


----------



## salvador954

hola me gustaria que me puedan ayudar, tengo dos bafles, los cuales son de aglomerado, carece de bajeo, el woofer es de 10". Al sonar el bajo el aglomerado se dobla como si fuese un radiador pasivo gigante, llega  adoblarse como 0.5cm (5mm) aproximadamente, que tanto afecta este detalle con mi falta de bajeo?  los bafles son de 65litros cada uno con un port de 67cm2 (1.8cm X 37.5cm).


----------



## AntonioAA

Sin entender aun que significa "bajeo" me parece que tu problema es de solidez de caja... o la refuerzas o la cambias.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Bueno aca les muestro las cajas que hice todo con 18Sound y B&C,no es una foto pero si un video que se ve bien como estan hechas y como suenan!

Ponganlo en HD para mas calidad de video y sonido


----------



## osk_rin

excelentes 
se que en un vídeo no se puede apreciar la calidad de sonido real, pero por lo que el vídeo permite apreciar suena muy bien  buen trabajo.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Si es verdad,me sorprendio con la calidad que graba ahora mi Samsung S2 modificado con una ROM que modifico un equipo de españoles (de fabrica graba sonido que parece una bolsa de gatos) escuche muchas marcas entre ellas JBL,DAS,Peavey,MEYER,EV y la verdad 18 Sound esta pateando traseros,de lo mejor que hay en la calle


----------



## juanfilas

Te quedaron muy muy buenas!


----------



## electromecanico

impresionante, como va esto...! muy prolijo cuanto gastaste aprox?? y de paso que tema es el que pusite tiene fuerza


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

electromecanico dijo:


> impresionante, como va esto...! muy prolijo cuanto gastaste aprox?? y de paso que tema es el que pusite tiene fuerza



Gracias electro,gracias Juan! el gasto no recuerdo ya hace como un año que las arme y recien ahora me hice un tiempo para hacer un video y colgarlo,el tema se llama Will Sparks - Ah Yeah! (Original Mix) esta en un compilado que baje por torrent que se llama Top 20 Electro, Tech & Progressive House Charts - Feb 2013 - iCORM


----------



## MemphisJr

Excelente trabajo, se ve que se ha de escuchar bastante bien y esos subs se ven tentadores jajajajaj,mouy bonitos.=)


----------



## LuisTesla

Sera off Topic,  pero muy interesante tener esta tecnología 

http://www.southeastip.co.uk/news/28/feb/2013/laser-based-acousto-optic-mapping-next-generation-design-tool-loudspeaker-designers


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola a todos, estoy con un proyecto que surgio de algunas gratas casualidades, un par de bafles 2 vias pequeños.
Compuestos de: tweeter vifa DX25TG11-04, woofer de 6" cono de kevlar cortesia de GB al igual que la caja.

Buscando que hacer con los tweeter, que me los trajo un amigo que viajo al norte, se me dio por ver que tenia GB, y charlando con Gabriel me hizo una oferta que no pude resistir, y asi nacio este proyectito. El problema que tenia era que las cajas para los woofer (la oferta era por el combo) ya estaban armadas para otros tweeter, asi que me las ingenie y con algo de trabajo y maña para adaptarlas.

Asi arranco la cosa:

El problema era que el rebaje para los tweeters era de 102x3mm, y los mios son de 104x5mm, ademas el agujero era de 72mm y yo necesitaba minimo 75mm. 
Lo que mas me convencio era rehacer todos lo rebajes, y rellene el agujero y lo tome como centro para los nuevos revajes.



Con eso y un artilujio para centrar la fresadora hice los nuevos rebajes de 104x5mm.

Con el rebaje terminado y los agujeros para la coneccion de los tweeter me faltaba el agujero pasante y listo.


Unas fotos de las herramientas empleadas:


Me parecio interesante postear como a mi se me ocurrio rehacer el rebaje, pero bajo ningun punto de vista creo que debe ser tomado como ejemplo para realizar ninguna tarea, las herramientas mostradas son peligrosas, y no deben nunca ser utilizadas por alguien que no cuente el conocimiento y experiencia para emplearlas de forma segura.

Dejo algunas fotos mas para tener una idea de como deberia quedar la cosa, todavia falta pintura (por que la original quedo ovbiamente dañada) borneras frentes y tuvo de sintonia.

Martin.


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy bueno tincho... efectivamente , la mecha radial CON AGUJEREADORA DE MANO NO ES PELIGROSA, ES SUICIDA !!!!
Me parece que te va a quedar un conjunto hermoso !

Pero bueno , en estas cosas un se mete hasta en lo indebido . Yo me hice un adaptador para la fresadora que permite justamente agrandar rebajes , son dos pernitos que apoyan en el agujero existente .
Ya los publique , asi que no subo de nuevo para que no me reten los Moderators.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Felicitaciones tinchorojo89!. Te puedo molestar pidiéndote detalles (si podés armate un post) del artefacto que le agregaste a la fresadora? Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Muy bueno tincho... efectivamente , la mecha radial CON AGUJEREADORA DE MANO NO ES PELIGROSA, ES SUICIDA !!!!


La primera vez que le puse un ventilador a un ampli (el de 40+40W) el agujero lo corté, en acero, con una mecha radial... pero usaba un taladro de banco... y varios elementos de seguridad .
Luego me civilicé un poco más y ahora los corto, en acero, con el minitorno+ discos de fibra de vidrio .
Ahora pregunto: por que usar una mecha radial teniendo la fresadora?????


----------



## tinchorojo89

EdgardoCas, el "artefacto" es un simple pedazo de mdf de 5mm tomado con los mismo tornillos de la base la la fresadora, con unos orificios que uso para centrar. lo que se ve en una de las fotos es un torillo de 1/4 torneado para usar de centro, este encaja en los oroficios del mdf. 

Estiamdo Doctor, uso una mecha radial, primero por costumbre y un poco de cariño por ese ejendro, segundo por el tiempo que me ahorra, y por que la fresadora por muy precisa y limpia que es, se me torna demasiado incomoda para pequeños diametros, obviamente este modelo no esta pensado para eso. Por mi parte, cortaba acero inoxidable de 2.5mm con una mecha radial (otra mas robusta que portaba una herramienta de corte). El minitorno me da desconfianza, y por eso tampoco le agarre la mano, pero sera cuestion de probar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Estiamdo Doctor, uso una mecha radial, primero por costumbre y un poco de cariño por ese ejendro, segundo por el tiempo que me ahorra, y por que la fresadora por muy precisa y limpia que es, se me torna demasiado incomoda para pequeños diametros, obviamente este modelo no esta pensado para eso. Por mi parte, cortaba acero inoxidable de 2.5mm con una mecha radial (otra mas robusta que portaba una herramienta de corte).


Todo bien! La fresadora es cuestión de maña . Imaginate que sin haberla usado nunca corté los huecos de los dos tweeters (casi iguales a los tuyos) y los de los midwoofers que son de 4"... con fresado para el "asiento" y todo.... y solo hice pelota en las pruebas dos recortitos de MDF de 15mm que andaban por ahí.



tinchorojo89 dijo:


> El minitorno me da desconfianza, y por eso tampoco le agarre la mano, pero sera cuestion de probar.


Tenés que probar, por que es otro que tiene bastante maña en algunas cosas. Buscá en youtube que hay un par de videos de un chabón que corta los agujeros con el minitorno "al revés" (inclinado para adelante )... y yo probé así y es muy cómodo y seguro si usás los discos correctos, y corté el agujero sin haber practicado antes


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo los agujeros los corto con la misma fresadora ... con la fresa finita . 
Sufre un poco, pero para que la quiero sino !! 
En cuanto a la chapa, hay unas mechas copa Bosch "bimetal" o algo asi que son tremendas ( un poco caras eso si. )


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

estas son mis torres que estoy haciendo,no se compara con la calidad del foro pero,son las primeras que hago.
para el acabado estaba pensando enchaparla con haya catedral y pintar el frontal de negro piano,pero tengo que averiguar si se consigue la lamina


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

alguien probo el contact madera?,queda bien?,se puede pasarle laca luego de colocarlo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo he usado el contact-madera... y queda... como lo que es.. uno papel vinílico pegado al baffle y no dá para más.
Pegado con cuidado, y si los bordes de la caja no son muy "afilados" (los matás un poquito con lija), queda bastante pasable, pero no deja de ser una solución de bajo costo y dificultad frente a un enchapado/pintado y laqueado.
Si es para algo permanente y sin modificaciones posteriores, yo buscaría un acabado mas "bonito" (y caro )... pero si es para algo que vas a modificar, cambiar, mover y cachivachear, pues como que no tiene mucho caso un acabado lindo y complejo para algo que va a estar sujeto a un clima "agresivo"... y el contact lo podés cambiar/renovar cuando se te antoje.

Fijate los baffles que postié hace un tiempo largo ya, que están cubiertos con contact madera... no es muy buena la foto pero se aprecia la idea.

Ver el archivo adjunto 20124​
Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

tan mal para lo que vale no esta,pero primero voy a seguir buscando laminas para enchapar


----------



## juanfilas

Te estan quedando muy bien Rodrigo!


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros, fabrique un filtro subsonico y se lo agregue un  a mi subwoofer, para ser precisos arme este filtro:
http://sound.westhost.com/project99.htm
y aqui estan los resultados:


----------



## eleccortez

a sea que a los diagramas de crossover que se encuentran por el foro sin el filtro subsonico se corre el peligro de romper los parlantes por maxina excurcion .


----------



## osk_rin

eleccortez dijo:


> a sea que a los diagramas de crossover que se encuentran por el foro sin el filtro subsonico se corre el peligro de romper los parlantes por maxina excurcion .



 Si aplicas demasiada potencia, es muy probable que reduzcas la vida útil del parlante o inclusive se daña en el momento, además de aumentar la distorsión, ya que el parlante llega al límite de su excursión. 

En mi caso particular mi subwoofer ya tiene mucho uso y esta suavecito por eso se mueve fácilmente, en las frecuencias por debajo de los 30Hz aprox que es a la frecuencia que esta sintonizada la caja, de esa frecuencia hacia arriba el cono se mantiene controlado, no excursióna  mucho y emite gran cantidad de sonido.

Saludos.


----------



## eleccortez

osk_rin dijo:


> Si aplicas demasiada potencia, es muy probable que reduzcas la vida útil del parlante o inclusive se daña en el momento, además de aumentar la distorsión, ya que el parlante llega al límite de su excursión.
> 
> En mi caso particular mi subwoofer ya tiene mucho uso y esta suavecito por eso se mueve fácilmente, en las frecuencias por debajo de los 30Hz aprox que es a la frecuencia que esta sintonizada la caja, de esa frecuencia hacia arriba el cono se mantiene controlado, no excursióna  mucho y emite gran cantidad de sonido.
> 
> Saludos.



suponete de que estas pasando musica variada algunas sin tantos bajos a un bolumen determinado . y pones el tema del video que tiene muchos bajos no podes estar vajando el bolumen del reproductor a cada rato segun la musica seria dificultoso . por eso pienso que es muy nesesario ese filtro. un crossover sin ese filtro no sirve es muy riesgoso para los parlantes .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El crossover no tiene NADA que ver con ese filtrado, por que la necesidad o no del filtro de osk_rin no depende del xover sino del tipo de baffle usado. El problema que muestra el video es típico de baffles bass-reflex, pero en las cajas cerradad esa música no produce ningún efecto peligroso y aún así se reproduce *perfectamente*.


----------



## eleccortez

como dice un amigo , que misterioooo !!!
DR.. zoidberg , Si que es complicado en entender esto de filtros paso bajos  y crossover parlantes y cajas 
 entiendo entonces que en caja serrada no se movería fácilmente el cono del parlante imagino que el aire interno de la caja amortiguaría el movimiento o algo así.
Bueno entonces con un parlante adecuado una caja adecuada no se necesitaría el filtro subsónico aunque se reproduzcan  bajas frecuencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

eleccortez dijo:


> como dice un amigo , que misterioooo !!!
> DR.. zoidberg , Si que es complicado en entender esto de filtros paso bajos  y crossover parlantes y cajas


No es taaan complicado, pero hay que saber bastante física y matemática para entender el porqué de estas cosas. De todas formas, lo que importa en la práctica es la conclusión final... 



eleccortez dijo:


> entiendo entonces que en caja serrada no se movería fácilmente el cono del parlante imagino que el aire interno de la caja amortiguaría el movimiento o algo así.
> Bueno entonces con un parlante adecuado una caja adecuada no se necesitaría el filtro subsónico aunque se reproduzcan  bajas frecuencias.


Es muuuuy parecido a lo que dices


----------



## JOSECONDE

hola a todos, muy buenos los trabajos voy a adjuntar algunas fotos de los bafles que arme, bajos fanne de 18 y  unos gabinetes para agudos y en otro tema del texturizado bafles estan las de  15


----------



## eddy jimenez

hola am bueno soy nuevo aqui en el foro y tengo algo de experiencia bueno basicamente queria preguntarles de como ago que la madera de mis rebotes se vea brillante como las de los sonidos como la que tienes ahi JOSECONDE la ultima foto


----------



## Tacatomon

eddy jimenez dijo:


> hola am bueno soy nuevo aqui en el foro y tengo algo de experiencia bueno basicamente queria preguntarles de como ago que la madera de mis rebotes se vea brillante como las de los sonidos como la que tienes ahi JOSECONDE la ultima foto



Toda la info que necesitas para hacer el acabado de tus baffles está en este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/hacer-texturizado-cajas-13967/

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## JOSECONDE

hola eddy, te comento que yo las pinto con protector de subcarrocerias pero la plastica que es al agua le doy las manos necesarias para lograr el grosor, luego un esmalte sintetico negro, el protex lo aplico con pistola de protear y despues el esmalte con otra pistola.


----------



## Tacatomon

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Bueno aca les muestro las cajas que hice todo con 18Sound y B&C,no es una foto pero si un video que se ve bien como estan hechas y como suenan...



Y... ¿Que pasó con las nuevas cajas? 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Quercus

Al final me decidi a _tintarlos y barnizarlos_ , no tengo mucha prisa, pues el amplificador que debe manejarlos esta todavía en proyecto en el ordenador y los  bafles de graves que son dobles  de 10” (10BR60) me tienen indeciso, son para un corte a 120Hz aprox. :

  -Si lo monto de forma tradicional son dos bafles de algo mas de 100L que no me seduce mucho. 

  -Si los monto de forma independiente se podrían repartir que es una ventaja, pero el volumen es el mismo.

  -Otra opción seria montarlos en isobárico que es la mitad de volumen y con los altavoces hacia abajo para  que no se viese el altavoz exterior.  

  Si se montan en tanden, que seria otra opción el altavoz frontal no se refrigera debidamente.
  He hecho pruebas con dos de 8”(8BR40) en isobárico enfrentados y colocados hacia abajo para que no se vean como estoy pensando, para mi gusto los bajos son grandiosos.

  Esta ultima, *si no hay algún dato de peso en contra* es la que mas me gusta, pero bueno…me gusta sopesar tranquilamente todo y decidir después… 

  Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Hola Quercus, ¿Que material es ese con el que estas rellenando la caja? Mirandolo desde mi cel parece cemento y grava


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> Al final me decidi a _tintarlos y barnizarlos_ , no tengo mucha prisa, pues el amplificador que debe manejarlos esta todavía en proyecto en el ordenador y los  bafles de graves que son dobles  de 10” (10BR60) me tienen indeciso, son para un corte a 120Hz aprox. :
> 
> -Si lo monto de forma tradicional son dos bafles de algo mas de 100L que no me seduce mucho.
> 
> -Si los monto de forma independiente se podrían repartir que es una ventaja, pero el volumen es el mismo.
> 
> -Otra opción seria montarlos en isobárico que es la mitad de volumen y con los altavoces hacia abajo para  que no se viese el altavoz exterior.
> 
> Si se montan en tanden, que seria otra opción el altavoz frontal no se refrigera debidamente.
> He hecho pruebas con dos de 8”(8BR40) en isobárico enfrentados y colocados hacia abajo para que no se vean como estoy pensando, para mi gusto los bajos son grandiosos.
> 
> Esta ultima, *si no hay algún dato de peso en contra* es la que mas me gusta, pero bueno…me gusta sopesar tranquilamente todo y decidir después…
> 
> Saludos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96709
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96710
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96711


Excelente hermano es muy bonito tu trabajo.
y cuanto te esta saliendo el gusto $$


----------



## blasroldan

Este es el mio y tiene un driver de 4 pulgadas un subwoofer de 6 pulgadas y un woofer de 8 pulgadas


----------



## Quercus

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hola Quercus, ¿Que material es ese con el que estas rellenando la caja? Mirandolo desde mi cel parece cemento y grava


  El material es un tipo de aislante acústico que venden en planchas de 2x1m y 4cm de grueso (yo lo utilizo cortándolo por la mitad y dejándolo a 2cm) Es como un conglomerado de varias espumas con un poder de absorción acústica muy alto,  parecido a la lana de roca,  con la ventaja de que si lo utilizamos en un altavoz  bass-reflex no emite partículas nocivas por el tubo.


SERGIOD dijo:


> Excelente hermano es muy bonito tu trabajo.
> y cuanto te esta saliendo el gusto $$


  Gracias !
  Te puedo decir casi exacto el precio de los altavoces y los contactos traseros,  las cajas son de restos de madera que tengo en el taller, al igual que tintes y barnices  que siempre tengo. Pero puedo echar cuentas aprox.
  Los 8 altavoces y los 12 contactos traseros unos 340€
  El DM rechapado de roble unos 20€
  La tabla de roble  que utilice para el frente y los ensambles  unos 20€
  Entre tinte, barniz de parque, galletas de ensamblaje y cola, otros 15€
  Nos da casi 400€ aprox. a groso modo.
  Esto solo para medios, luego habrá que sumar los de  graves (los cuatro altavoces ya los tengo) y estamos hablando de altavoces de gama media…

Saludos



Se me olvido:
  La plancha de aislante costo toda 16€,  y es mas  gruesa que la ultima, tiene 5cm en vez de 4cm.


----------



## juanfilas

Te están quedando de 10!


----------



## Tacatomon

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y... ¿Que pasó con las nuevas cajas?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SYmanVl.gif
> 
> Saludos al foro!



No esperé mucho compañero @lDIMEBAGl. Ya lo comprobé personalmente.















































































Bye bye Cerwin Vega AB36, Reflex y variantes.

Hola Cubo 18 Sub.





Saludos al foro!


----------



## osk_rin

que es esa bestia de bafle? que diseño es? 
seria bueno un video


----------



## 0002

Habrá que tipo de protección tendrán en la parte del frente, por que me ha tocado ver niños que meten las manos en todos lados .

Se ven muy bien, espero poder hacer algo parecido cuando se presente la oportunidad. 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Contra eso no hay nada mejor que trampas para ratones ... asi aprenden . Si te apiadas de ellos , haceles un frente . 
Los que yo hago estan aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/824365/ _
pero no son lo mas solido para ese fin , solo para que no les de curiosidad el domito del tweeter , deberias agregarle alguna reja plastica.


----------



## nachoti

Tacatomon dijo:


> No esperé mucho compañero @lDIMEBAGl. Ya lo comprobé personalmente.
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/zZvBiIY.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yAQHVGQ.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9XhqFOg.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/oOQQ0QQ.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/D4g6zxb.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/zIrxvoo.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0yF22Uk.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nKiKWtr.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/g2yDrwG.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gm2vJ4n.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MJWMYTE.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/HiV6WoN.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UIj5FgF.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/cwY1gyQ.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6rN1YiM.jpg
> 
> Bye bye Cerwin Vega AB36, Reflex y variantes.
> 
> Hola Cubo 18 Sub.
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/tumblr_m9jm8bPlJ61r2ufwr.gif~original
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Hola Tacato..., yo fabriqué los de 15" con Kappa LF y son espectaculares. Bienvenido al club del Cubo, este diseño es realmente muy bueno.

PD/: Se me olvidaba, para mis cajas uso lámina perforada calibre 18 y queda de 10, bien resistente.


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias por sus consejos compañeros. Los tomaré en cuenta. Pero, es claro que aún le falta mano a estos "pequeños". Estos serán unos de mis mejores trabajos. Me aseguraré de ello.

Compañero Nachoti, en efecto, es un recinto acústico *Excelente* en toda la extensión de la palabra. Tenía mis dudas... Pero una vez seteado el sistema me dejó completamente anonadado. No se compara con un reflex, no se compara con un Folded Horn. Tiene un sonido único. Bastante SPL, excelente extensión de bajas frecuencias y todo eso con un altavoz de bajas prestaciones para pruebas.

Completamente contento con este diseño!!!






Saludos al foro!!!

PS: El diseño es el "*Cubo 18 Sub*"


----------



## AntonioAA

Si no es un horn que es??
por definicion seria "front loaded" ,no?
Con ese recorrido ... a que frecuencia te da el refuerzo?
Mediste algo???


----------



## Tacatomon

Baja hasta 30Hz con altavoces de Xmax por arriba de 7mm hasta 100Hz. Funciona con múltiples modelos de altavoces. Un baffle realmente versátil.

Y la definición es: Tapped rear loaded band pass horn. Diría que se parece al Front loaded bass Horn. Aunque, en el diseño del Cubo, el altavoz se puede montar de cualquier forma pero con distintas respuestas, tal como lo menciona el autor acá:

http://bit.ly/17K2kf9

Es algo raro el diseño, pero sin duda, funciona. 

Acá en DiyAudio hablan un poco acerca de éste y otros diseños http://bit.ly/1cvo2M2

No he medido nada aún. Pero, pues a oído realmente se nota un cambio. Teniendo el reflex y el L36 al lado, diría que el sonido es entre esos 2 cajones. Eso si, se nota que es eficiente, ya que el altavoz requiere poco desplazamiento para generar altos niveles de SPL. A estas alturas, ya me zumban los oídos.

El cajón es grande. Al menos, no tanto como el L36. Tendrá un SPL casi comparable. Si, es pesado, al usar 1 1/2 hojas de 18mm no es para cargarlo a todos lados y no a cualquier evento puede ir. Digamos que cumple con su objetivo y realmente es excelente para uso Pro donde se requiera sonido en instalación con bastante Eficiencia.

Saludos!!!


----------



## osk_rin

youtube  tien un video de eso..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6yQYnsN-l8


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tacatomon dijo:


> Baja hasta 30Hz con altavoces de Xmax por arriba de 7mm hasta 100Hz. Funciona con múltiples modelos de altavoces. Un baffle realmente versátil.
> 
> Y la definición es: Tapped rear loaded band pass horn. Diría que se parece al Front loaded bass Horn. Aunque, en el diseño del Cubo, el altavoz se puede montar de cualquier forma pero con distintas respuestas, tal como lo menciona el autor acá:
> 
> http://bit.ly/17K2kf9
> 
> Es algo raro el diseño, pero sin duda, funciona.
> 
> Acá en DiyAudio hablan un poco acerca de éste y otros diseños http://bit.ly/1cvo2M2
> 
> No he medido nada aún. Pero, pues a oído realmente se nota un cambio. Teniendo el reflex y el L36 al lado, diría que el sonido es entre esos 2 cajones. Eso si, se nota que es eficiente, ya que el altavoz requiere poco desplazamiento para generar altos niveles de SPL. A estas alturas, ya me zumban los oídos.
> 
> El cajón es grande. Al menos, no tanto como el L36. Tendrá un SPL casi comparable. Si, es pesado, al usar 1 1/2 hojas de 18mm no es para cargarlo a todos lados y no a cualquier evento puede ir. Digamos que cumple con su objetivo y realmente es excelente para uso Pro donde se requiera sonido en instalación con bastante Eficiencia.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Oye Tacatomon, no sabes si existe el diseño de cubo sub para woofers de 12" ???
O ya en el "peor de los casos", crees que sea valido sacar medidas del bafle a escala para hacer uno de 12"??? Me interesa probarlos con 12" 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye Tacatomon, no sabes si existe el diseño de cubo sub para woofers de 12" ???
> O ya en el "peor de los casos", crees que sea valido sacar medidas del bafle a escala para hacer uno de 12"??? Me interesa probarlos con 12"
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Claro que hay un diseño para 12", pero no te servirá para usarlo como Subwoofer. Estos Baffles están pensados para PA y no llegan tan abajo en frecuencia como para usarlos en Subwoofers.

En ese ese caso especifico, siguen llevando ventaja los Baffles reflex bien calculados.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpa pero no se a que te refieres con PA hno:
El diseño del cubo 12 lo he buscado en la misma pagina que diste pero no los encuentro, me podrías pasar el link???

Talvez arme uno para comparar el sonido con uno de bass reflex, de la misma bocina. Al fin que es de lo que me ha sobrado de hojas de madera que tengo por ahí.
Solo faltara tiempo.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

PA: Sistema de refuerzo sonoro http://bit.ly/14KcK3s

Y volviendo al tema del Cubo 12, acá hablan acerca de esa versión. http://bit.ly/14Kds0O

Pero, no lo recomiendo. Siendo que la respuesta en la gráfica que aparece en la primera página comienza en 50Hz. Eso no es para nada Subgrave...

De 50Hz a 150Hz que responde el Cubo12, es un Cajón hecho para PA, no para aplicaciones de Subwoofer. Eso si, este cajón desarrolla mas SPL que cualquier reflex.

Saludos!


----------



## AVENDANO

hola amigos soy novato, ya publique unas imágenes de mis amplificadores caseros ahora les adjunto las de mis parlantes 12 y 18 pulgadas, ambos son bohem, una marca venezolana. PA500 de 800 watts  es el de 18 pulgadas y el cajón fue hecho de la pagina de melca. sin mas palabras.


----------



## ramiro77

Viendo la cantidad de cosas piolas que hay por aquí, decidí mostrar algunas fotos de mi último proyecto.
Columnas 2 vías con midwoofer Peerless 830875 y tweeter Vifa XT25.
Los parlantes los traje hace unas tres o cuatro semanas y arranqué hace unos diez días a armar. Me falta cerrar las tapas traseras, lijar, enchapar las caras que falten, lijar más, pasar los cables, lijar más y más, y laquear. En cuanto a las mediciones, la semana que viene nos juntaremos con Juan para medir. Lo único que les puedo decir casi seguro por ahora es que van a ser bass reflex y dos vías con 2 o 3 db de BSC. Tal vez ponga algo de BBC dip, pero no estoy muy seguro ya que uso siempre loudness y me vendría muy bien partir de un bafle que responda realmente plano para esto.

Los fresados están hechos con router CNC. El enchapado es cedro boliviano (el mismo que usó Juan en sus monitores). Están construídos en MDF de 25mm y por dentro tienen doble capa de Fonac Barrier de 3mm. A eso sumé una capa de fieltro en las cinco caras y en la posterior llevará doble capa para asegurarme de absorber todo lo que venga con intención de rebotar 

Les dejo unas fotos de lo que hay hasta ahora. Espero que les vaya gustando!


----------



## juanfilas

Hermosos, excelentes trasnductores. Van a sonar muy bien, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## ramiro77

Bien ecualizados con el loudness de dudosa curva de mi Denon que tanto me agrada! 
Lo único que espero como algo obligado más allá de la respuesta, es que al darles rosca se mantengan "coherentes" respecto a las Jamo que tenía.
En otras palabras que las distorsiones sean más contenidas y no se disparen tanto. Veremos qué sucede!


----------



## AntonioAA

Liindo todo , ramiro ! 
Desde ya te digo que aparte de los parlantes buenos , con esa caja vas a mejorar muchisimo respecto a muchos "de marca" , no te olvides que una variable importante para un fabricante es el peso por el traslado . Todos los comerciales que he desarmado son decepcionantes en cuanto a caja .
Lo que te recomiendo es que estudies muuuuy bien el cross ... cada vez estoy mas convencido de su importancia con los ultimos experimentos que vengo haciendo.
Seguí contando!!


----------



## EdgardoCas

@Tacatomon: excelente la caja, pero tengo una duda y quisiera, si es posible que me digas por qué usaste terciado y no MDF. Tengo entendido que el MDF es más homogéneo que cualquier otra "madera", de hecho, es un reconstituído.


----------



## Tacatomon

EdgardoCas dijo:


> @Tacatomon: excelente la caja, pero tengo una duda y quisiera, si es posible que me digas por qué usaste terciado y no MDF. Tengo entendido que el MDF es más homogéneo que cualquier otra "madera", de hecho, es un reconstituído.



Los Fabricantes de Baffles Profesionales no usan MDF. Para un equipo de  categoría "Touring" se prefiere los contrachapados de Pino Báltico,  tratados con resinas y pegamentos fenólicos entre capa y capa (Cada una con las vetas intercaladas) para darles una dureza  y resistencia a la intemperie y una dureza Extraordinaria. Por si solas, este tipo  de madera resiste Sol y Agua sin ningún problema. Aunque el MDF sea un  material completamente "Estanco" su baja resistencia a las condiciones  adversas y su categoría "Económica" no se prefiere cuando las cosas se  quieren hacer bien. 


Como  data interesante, hay un Contrachapado de aun mejor calidad al que yo  usé. Está conformado por 13 secciones de Chapa, 19mm en total y usa  pegamentos fenólicos que lo hacen prácticamente indestructible.  Lamentablemente no llega a mi Ciudad. Tuve que conformarme con el de 7  secciones, que sería el Mínimo recomendado para este tipo de recintos  acústicos.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Tacato: Los fenolicos que existen aqui son detestables... muy livianitos , de madera muy blanda.Por eso en general usamos MDF .
Lo que vos referis quizas aqui sea "terciado marino" ...y no se consigue facil y no quiero pensar en el precio!!


----------



## ramiro77

Antonio, precisamente por eso usé MDF de 25mm + doble capa de Fonac Barrier de 3mm cada una. A eso sumale todo el cemento de contacto que hay adentro del bafle para pegar todo. Poner refuerzos ya me resultaba redundante y la verdad cada vez van pesando más y ya se me está complicando laburarlas.

Mis ex Jamo C605 tenían MDF de 19mm, un mísero refuerzo y el resto bien gracias. Y así y todo sonaban realmente muy bien. El problema es que en cuanto les das rosca lo primero que se dispara es el tweeter (pastillita de neodimio sin motor magnético cortada a 2khz sin notch a Fs  ). Los midwoofers se veían buenos. Cono tipo sandwich, araña ventilada, campana de fundición. A simple vista estaban a la par de cualquier transductor nórdico. Lástima que no pude medirles distorsiones...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Te consultaba porque los paneles que usaste tienen muchos nudos, y a la larga se terminan desprendiendo.


----------



## Helminto G.

y por que pegamentos alifaricos?  que problema tienen los basados en caseína para estas aplicaciones?


----------



## AntonioAA

what a fuck??? no te pesco , Helminto , y eso que hice quimica en la secundaria....

rodrigo: son una bestia lo que hiciste!! 
Van a resistir varios cataclismos.. si hay terremoto ponete abajo de ellos!...
No te entiendo la "sin motor magnetico" ..como andaban entonces?? 
y eso que Jamo no es mala marca , no tengo el gusto de conocerlos , pero bien nombrados.
Bueno ..con rosca se ve todo.. ( a mi tambien me gusta zafarme cuando La Patrona se va


----------



## Helminto G.

la terciada regular esta pegada con pegamentos en base a caseina y tacato menciona que lo "pro" usa terciada con pegamentos alifaticos, entiendo (mas que de sobra) que uno regular no vale para algo "bien hecho" pero no le veo problema a los pegamentos de caseina, es todo, aunque creo esto ya se salio de tema...


----------



## Tacatomon

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Te consultaba porque los paneles que usaste tienen muchos nudos, y a la larga se terminan desprendiendo.



Oh, por los nudos. Sip de hecho, tuve la mala suerte de empezar con esa tabla. Pero no iba a dejar el trabajo por ese pequeño detalle. Y vaya, que para que se desprenda algo así, tendría que tratarla muuuuuuy mal. 

Saludos al foro!

PS: Ni idea H. Gris. Lo único que sé sobre los pegamento que usan en el Cimbraplay es que son Fenólicos.


----------



## detrakx

Buenas, creo que cada material tiene su pro y contra.
El MDF por asi decirlo es un material decente, y el mas maleable, sin embargo la humedad y los golpes lo destruyen. 
Pasa lo mismo con el Aglomerado, que seria el ancestro de este. 
Las mayoria de cajas que tengo, estan echas con Aglomerado de 15 o 18mm, y siempre obtuve muy buenos resultados. 
Sin embargo, coincido que el fenolico/terciado. Es ecepcional. Por que cumple con todos los requisitos mencionados. Eso si el mas costoso.
Por otra parte, es posible aumentar la aislacion, combinando materiales de distintos tipos. Logrando un material heterogeneo mas eficiente.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si no me equivoco, muchachos , estamos mezclando las aplicaciones. Por lo que veo Uds son "Pro" , o sea que mueven los equipos de un lado al otro . Para eso necesitan que sean aguantadores y lo mas liviano posible ... ahi va el fenolico .
Para uso hogareño HiFi ... el mdf alcanza y sobra . Y de los materiales que *yo conozco*... para este uso es mejor .


----------



## ramiro77

Antonio, soy Ramiro. Pero no te preocupes que mas de uno se confunde jajajaja.
Sin motor magnetico me referia a que no tiene camara de resonancia. Con el cansancio le pifie feo. Y son bastante buenos los Jamo, suenan lindo, pero son muy mejorables en muchos aspectos. De todas formas en ese precio creo que son lo mejorcito que hay.


----------



## epxaudio

Amigos soy nuevo en este tema y he leido mucho sus comentarios y tengo algo de experiencia fabricando cajas acusticas de diferentes modelos,,, les comento que al fabricar una caja ay que tomar en cuenta la resonancia de la misma y el uso para el cual se va a fabricar,, yo en lo particular uso el MDF, pero ay que tomar muy pero muy en cuenta que las cajas queden lo mas rigidas posibles con buenos refuerzos en las esquinas y los centros para evitar a toda costa que la misma tenga vibraciones en algun lado y un buen revestimiento de lana de fibra de vidrio en su interior,,, he notado que los minitequeros usan sus cajas y solo le colocan esquineros de proteccion para los golpes cuando podrian revestir la misma con algun modelo de algulo para mayor durabilidad de las mismas, las revisten con alfombra para no pintarlas y esto es inadecuado, toda caja amerita al menos una buena capa de al menos barniz para protegerla de la humedad a toda costa,, y de alli si le puedes dar el acabado de tu preferencia,, he notado tambien que se la pasan quemando y quemando drivers ya que solo les colocan un filtro y creen que esto se los va a proteger en alta potencias  "( grave error )" ,, creen que con fabricar cajas para gravez exageradamente grandes van a extremecer todo "(grave error)",, este tema de la electroacustica tiene mucha tela que cortar y es un tema muy delicado para ponerse a experimentar ,, yo siempre aconsejo que a la hora de fabricar una caja tomen la referencia de otra caja que previamente hayan escuchado y se ajuste a sus necesidades ,, ha y otro dato importante tener primero el amplificador y alli si fabricar tu caja ,,, no debe ser lo contrario ,, en fin ,,, saludos  ""epxaudio""



...aqui les subo un modelo de mis cajas,, ""monitor"" con driver y wofer de 15" y noten el tubo de resonancia lo diseñe para este tipo de wofer en particular y les comento que tiene exelente calidad de sonido y lo uso con un amplificador estereo de 200 vatios reales fabricado tambien por mi jejeje ,,, saludos,,


----------



## pool27

hola xpaudio muy bonitas tus cajas. (este tema de la electroacustica tiene mucha tela que cortar y es un tema muy delicado para ponerse a experimentar ) En electronica en general hay mucha tela para cortar , pero no te olvides .Que Experimentando y Quemando se Aprende .- Saludos.


----------



## epxaudio

Hola amigos aqui estoy de nuevo ,,con otro "" monitor "" con un wofer de 8" y un twister piezoelectrico y un twister de bobina que me quedo de lujo ,,fabrique 4 con las mismas caracteristicas y 
 espero que les guste,,saludos al foro  ""epxaudio""..


----------



## wattalex

estos son los últimos que hice ,los negros traen agudo das y bocina eminence de neodimio de 12 pulgadas los negros están texturisados con un material a base de agua ,no contamina y es muy duradero es mejor que la resina de fibra de vidrio


----------



## epxaudio

Amigo wattalex te quedaron de lujo esas cajas negras ,, la pintura siempre les da un acabado original y alli es donde se nota en realidad el buen trabajo que se le da a la madera a la hora de   trabajar con ella y por eso no me gusta la alfombra,, tapa muchas imperfecciones y el fabricante la usa por eso,, ese tipo de malla metalica no la he podido encontrar en mi localidad y quedan mejor protegido los woofer contra los golpes,,,,,,,,aqui les dejo otras imagenes de otro "monitor" con 2 wofer de 15" y un driver,, suena de lujo ,,los tengo sonando con un amplificador de 500 vatios reales ( 250+250),, espero que les guste como las anteriores ,,saludos ,, epxaudio...


----------



## wattalex

amigo epxaudio esa lamina aquí la consigo con el nombre de lamina perforada hay de diferentes figuras y calibres  yo compro la redonda y la de las fotos es exagonal muy parecida a la que traen los yorkville .felicidades por tus bafles se ven muy bien se ve que si le sabes ala chamba de la madera


----------



## epxaudio

tranquilo amigo wattalex  ya solucione ese inconveniente y les coloque malla expandida y encontre de varias dimensiones y le quedaron de lujo a mis cajas ya que las fabrico para patear la calle,, y por eso me esmero en protegerlas lo mas posible y se vean presentables a la hora de instalar todo en equipo en las rumbas,, ojala tuvieras la oportunidad de fabricar un monitor de estos que suenan fenomenal ,,, te subo las imagenes de otros monitores que fabrique ase poco pero e estos NO les coloque driver y los reforce  para que me entregara frecuencias mas bajas con unos woofer de mejor calidad y preparadas previamente las bobinas para soportas el trabajo que van a llevar,,, los tengo trabajando con un amplificador de 700 vatios reales en estereo ""350+350"" que yo mismo fabrique ase rato,,, saludos y espero que les gusten ,,,, SALUDOS ,,, """ epxaudio"""


----------



## ramiro77

Bueno gente, tuve un tropezón. Los bafles que estaba armando se inundaron de agua por un pequeño "percance" hogareño. Una mano ajena que no debía tocar lo que tocó.
Pero como un tropezón no es caída, aproveché que tenía sobrante suficiente y lo mandé a cortar. Manos a la obra de vuelta. Volví a llevarle a mi compañera los frentes para fresarlos, armé todo y hoy arranqué a laquear copiando paso a paso lo que hizo Juan en el proyecto Doppler, hasta la misma chapa, solo que yo no estoy usando tintura. Cuando los termine de laquear, pego los tubos de sintonía y ya nos juntamos para medirlos y me pongo a simular y laburar en el filtro. 
Les dejo dos fotos para que vayan viendo. Espero les guste!

Recién lijados con 400 y luego 1000 para alisar y sacar pelusa:






Primer mano de laca. Bien diluída. Se ve desparejo porque seca muy rápido con la cantidad de diluyente que uso. Hace un ratito le dí la segunda mano y se emparejó todo, pero oscureció y no puedo sacar fotos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que buenos que están quedando!!!!!!... y que bonito el fresado de los woofers   

PD: Poné fotos mas "chicas" en el servidor del foro. Donde las hosteaste a veces "se tranca"..


----------



## ramiro77

Buen dato Eduardo, no sabía que andaba maso Tinypic. La próxima las subo derechito al server del foro!
Y gracias por los elogios! Van quedando lindos. Estoy contento!


----------



## AntonioAA

Esta barbaros!!...  tene cuidado que segun veo se te esta poniendo blancuzca la laca ... eso es HUMEDAD que se condensa por la rapida evaporación del thinner . Trata de laquear al mediodia , cuando hay menos humedad y manos mas finas y menos diluidas.


----------



## tatajara

exelente trabajo ramiro ¡¡
espero que los disfrutes jaja
saludos
tatajara


----------



## ramiro77

Muchas gracias Antonio y Tata!
Antonio: pareciera en las fotos que sí. Pero en persona no lo noté. Para que te des una idea, la foto la saqué apenas terminé de pasarle la primer mano. Y ayer cuando laquié hacía considerable calor, un sol brutal y eran las 16:00... Hoy sí está un poco más complicado para laquear, pero ya arranco con las manos de Petrilac puras.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ok, obvio que no lo estoy viendo en vivo ... solo te prevenia de un disgusto ... me paso tantas veces!!!


----------



## ramiro77

Hoy se largó una lluvia impresionante hace un rato. Y ayer le dí la última mano. Suponete que se empiecen a poner blancuzcos... Cómo lo resuelvo? Con otra mano encima se va o no me quedará otra que lijar para sacarlo?


----------



## osk_rin

hay dos formas.

no se exactamente que tipo de pintura uses, piroxilina, nitrocelulosa o poliuretano, pero por el comentario que se hizo blanca la pintura debe ser una de las primeras dos, 

1. Se hizo blanco! perfecto no pintes ni una mano mas! ya te diste cuenta que el clima no es gentil con tigo, poca temperatura o mucha humedad, deja secar hasta mañana, sacalo al sol y despues lijas posteriormente pintas

2. Antes de que aplicaras pintura en los bafles, si sabias que habia humedad y no mucho sol, debiste haber probado en una tabla aparte si se hacia blanca la pintura, de ser asi la medida a tomar para evitar ese detalle es usar Thiner "acrilico" para diluir la pintura ya ese es mejor para pintar bajo esas condiciones de temperatura humedad, no hace blanco.

el thiner Acrilico es un poco mas caro que el "estandar o de primera" pero te salva de dolores de cabeza como esos. 

saludos


----------



## tatajara

para Antonio y osk_rin
como dijeron ambos, es algo que en ocaciones no queda tan lindo pero en esta ocacion (aunque en la foto se note apenas) queda dentro de todo algo diferente por asi decirlo, lo que se puede hacer si no gusta como quedo es pasarle un poco de pasta de pulir o alguna será transparente pero que de aspecto opaco, las hay ¡¡ y si no alguna lija al agua muyyy fina y después pasta de pulir y será para sacar los minimos rayones que deja la lija.
son cosas que se pueden hacer y se las dejo a ustedes para que las tengan en cuenta ¡¡
saludos 
tatajara


----------



## epxaudio

Amigo ramiro77 saludos  ,,, tienen muy buen acabado esas cajas y creo que las vas a dejas con el color de la madera pero un poco mas oscura ,,OKEY,, toda madera natural para taparle los poros o rayas que deja o quedan despues de su manufacturacion se cubren con 3 o 4 capas de "" sellador transparente "" ,, las 2 primeras capas se lijan con lija grano Nº 220,, la 3ª con lija 280 y la 4ª con lija 320 o 360,, este sellador es para darle un a terminado lo mas liso posible,, luego de el sellador  se les da uno o dos recubrimientos con barniz transparente,, esto es para un brillo reluciente,, o tambien le puedes dar un acabado con poliuretano transparente este deja mucho mas brillo que el barniz "" PERO"" este proceso para que te de buenos resultados debes usar pistola y compresor de aire,, para un rociado uniforme,, porque si lo haces a brocha siempre te van a quedar las rayas asi lijes una o cien veces,, esas parches blancos que te van quedando es por que estas pintando en un ambiente con humedad y bajo techo,, te aconsejo que lo hagas en un dia soleado y a la intemperie para que seque con mas rapidez la pintura y circulen los vapores de la misma,, saludos y espero haberte ayudado ,,  " HA  ""  les dejo unas imagenes que me faltaban de las anteriores,, son unas cajas turbo de 15" que fabrique hace rato y espero que les guste como las anteriores y otra donde se ve parte del combo completo instalado y bajo prueba,,""epxaudio""


----------



## AntonioAA

osk_rin dijo:


> hay dos formas.
> 
> no se exactamente que tipo de pintura uses, piroxilina, nitrocelulosa o poliuretano, pero por el comentario que se hizo blanca la pintura debe ser una de las primeras dos,
> 
> 1. Se hizo blanco! perfecto no pintes ni una mano mas! ya te diste cuenta que el clima no es gentil con tigo, poca temperatura o mucha humedad, deja secar hasta mañana, sacalo al sol y despues lijas posteriormente pintas
> 
> 2. Antes de que aplicaras pintura en los bafles, si sabias que habia humedad y no mucho sol, debiste haber probado en una tabla aparte si se hacia blanca la pintura, de ser asi la medida a tomar para evitar ese detalle es usar Thiner "acrilico" para diluir la pintura ya ese es mejor para pintar bajo esas condiciones de temperatura humedad, no hace blanco.
> 
> el thiner Acrilico es un poco mas caro que el "estandar o de primera" pero te salva de dolores de cabeza como esos.
> 
> saludos



Tal cual dice el amigo ... aqui el thinner "acrilico" lo venden como "sello de oro"  , es mejor pero tampoco soluciona del todo el problema. 
No hay que lustrar/pintar con humedad .
Y si es inevitable , diluir menos, bajar presion del soplete y en ultimo caso dejar un rato al sol antes de pintar , pero puede pasar que si esta muy caliente la superfice se produzcan burbujas .....


----------



## ramiro77

Gente gente gente, no se pusieron blancuzcos!!! Era una suposición 
Yo preguntaba qué pasaría en caso de que se ponga blancuzca la laca. Si pintando de vuelta encima se corrije, o si no queda otra que lijar y rehacer. Pero por ahora vienen quedando bárbaros.
Lo que ven ustedes en las fotos es error mío al pintar. La laca es "pegajosa" y se frena mucho. Entonces en algunas partes parecía que había pasado con la pintura, pero en realidad no, o pasaba con menos cantidad. Entonces quedaban esas "manchas" que se ven en la foto, que en realidad no es más que zonas con poca cantidad de laca respecto de las otras zonas, y brillan menos y en la foto salen como blanquecinas ú opacas.

Pero para que se den una idea, hoy le dí la primer mano de laca casi pura (rebajada en un 10/15% nomás para hacerla rendir un poco porque sino no llego  ) y tuve la precaución de mirar con el reflejo de la luz dónde había pasado y dónde no... Me sorprendí al ver que quedaban un montón de zonas sin laca, y parecía que había pasado bárbaro por ahí! Le dí con calma, repasé todo, y ahora se está secando y se vé recontra uniforme y de un color cedro bárbaro...


----------



## AntonioAA

Si es "pegajosa" ... es que falta dilución !
Lee bien el envase , en general recomiendan 30/50% de solvente ( y yo a veces uso mas )
Y peor si te deja zonas desparejas o "pulverizadas" .
Y dice la sabiduría "talleril" que dos manos finas cubren mejor que una....


----------



## ramiro77

No fue eso. Fue culpa mia por estirar de mas en algunas partes. En otras palabras: fui medio manco jajajaja.
Ahora menos diluida y con manos bien gruesas quedo diez puntos!

PD: acabo de chequear la cara donde le dí la mano bien espesa, pasaron ya 10 horas más o menos. Me estoy tentando de dejarlos así, sin lijar y pulir... Quedan bárbaros! Confieso que es la primera vez que hago algo tan prolijito


----------



## tatajara

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si es "pegajosa" ... es que falta dilución !
> Lee bien el envase , en general recomiendan 30/50% de solvente *( y yo a veces uso mas )*
> Y peor si te deja zonas desparejas o "pulverizadas" .
> Y dice la sabiduría "talleril" que dos manos finas cubren mejor que una....


si Antonio eso va en guto al que pinta y al tipo de pintura/calidad, con la experiencia de uno y el soplete que uno usa se prepara la pintura 
después, lo de pulir y lijar eso va en gustos y las ganas de renegar que uno tenga 
saludos


----------



## juanfilas

ramiro77 dijo:


> No fue eso. Fue culpa mia por estirar de mas en algunas partes. En otras palabras: fui medio manco jajajaja.
> Ahora menos diluida y con manos bien gruesas quedo diez puntos!
> 
> PD: acabo de chequear la cara donde le dí la mano bien espesa, pasaron ya 10 horas más o menos. Me estoy tentando de dejarlos así, sin lijar y pulir... Quedan bárbaros! Confieso que es la primera vez que hago algo tan prolijito


 
¿Estas lijando entre manos? Por que sino estas en problemas  !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿Estas lijando entre manos? Por que sino estas en problemas  !







​


----------



## ramiro77

Aun no. No se que hacer. estoy tentado de dejarlos con las pinceladas, se ven brillantes pero rústicos y los que pudieron ver como van quedando les gusto mucho.
Igual segun Juan estoy a tiempo. No terminé aun la primer mano de laca pura. Estoy con un nivel de indecisión raramente visto en mi jajajaja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaa....que tampoco hay que lijarlo taaaanto, pero si no lo lijás no queda liso como un "piano"...se entiende? Si te gusta así, bueno.. dejalo, pero el acabado de los míos tenía dos lijadas completas entre cada mano de laca: la primera con lija 500 y la segunda con lija 1000, ambas al agua.
La verdad es que lo lijás y queda "pal pomo", pero cuando le mandás la otra capa de laca encima.... PSSSSSS... lisito lisito y brillaaaaante.
OJO: Lijar sobre laca no es lo mismo que lijar sobre pintura: queda suaaave y liso, pero sale poca laca...


----------



## ramiro77

Fantástico entonces! Mirá, me quedan dos caras para terminar la primer mano pura. Tengo tiempo hasta pasado mañana para decidir.
Hoy vino un amigo a verlos y me dijo "dale piano". El tema es que son grandes y tengo miedo de que quede demasiado recargado. Que suenen bien es primordial, pero después de tanto esfuerzo quisiera verlos y no arrepentirme de nada 

Les dejo una foto para que vean como fue evolucionando el brillo. Eso que se veía como manchas lo emparejé laqueando de forma pareja y bien repartida.


----------



## epxaudio

amigo ramiro77 se ven de lujo tus cajas,, yo ya las veo bien asitienen buen brillo pero aun se les ve las rayas naturales de la madera dejalas asi y si ati te gustan como estan mejor,, te digo,, a la madera no ay que meterle tanta pintura por que con el tiempo comienza a agrietarse y eso se ve horrible,,saludos  ""epxaudio""


----------



## ramiro77

Gracias epx! Todavía sigo indeciso jajaja. Me parece que voy a probar lijando para dejar liso y pulir. Si me parece que queda muy recargado, lijo de vuelta para sacar el pulido y le doy una mano de vuelta bien espesa a pincel para dejar el brillo irregular.
Hoy tocó un feo día por estos pagos. 83% de humedad y en cualquier momento se larga a llover. Mejor espero a mañana para continuar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que se ven MOOOI BUENOS! en las fotos que has presentado!!!
Yo estoy acostumbrado a ver el laqueado "liso", pero lo que has hecho está bonito.... no sé, depende de donde vayas a ponerlos y con que muebles tenga que "combinar", pero ese acabado medio "rugoso" no queda feo... al menos a mi parecer


----------



## LuisTesla

Que elegancia!, felicitaciones


----------



## epxaudio

He notado que estas usando brocha o pincel,, como tu le llamas,, y con esa tecnica siempre te van a quedar las rayas asi lijes y lijes ,, y mientras mas pintura le heches mas profundas seran,, ten muy en cuenta eso amigo   ,, y creo que son tus primeros altavoces y estan quedando de lujo ,,,   saludos ,, ""epxaudio""


----------



## ramiro77

Gracias gente, voy a hacer como dije antes. Probare pulirlos y si no me gusta saco la pasta y laqueo de vuelta.

Epx con pincel no quedan marcas. Mira los monitores de Juan Filas. Estan laqueados a pincel y luego lijados  y no son los primeros. He armado muuuchas cajas. Lo que si nunca use poliuretanica. Use otros tipos de lacas y barnices.


----------



## DAXMO

Aqui les presento mis bafles para setear hasta en 7.1 todo en el frente al estilo de las bose serie 900 _800, el diseno es mio mas que nada en las separaciones internas, calculo de los tubos de sintonia y el funcionsmkento de cada canal, los hice hacer por un carpintero que es un capo (solo las cajas).
Los parlantes son todos de cuatro pulgadas y 8 ohm dos tweeter y en el sub unos diez pulgadas.
En fin subo unas fotos y solo hice algunas pruebas solamente eh tenido que corregir el filtro pasa bajos del ampli y seguire probando como funciona todo el conjunto y comentare, el formato del diseno es funcional y estetico, en el sentido que no he hechon un estudio o calculos acusticos, solo que cada canal o imagen tiene su aislamiento independiente en cada caja.
Gracias, saludos.
Luego subire algunas imagenes mas.


----------



## ramiro77

Ayer pasé por lo de Juan. Y entre pizza y cerveza sacamos la medición de las columnas! 
Lo bueno: el Peerless anda bárbaro. No presenta ruptura de cono. 
Lo malo: el tweeter anda raro. Tiene un pico grosero a 12khz que no sale ni midiendo en campo cercano, ni lejano, ni de arriba, ni de abajo, así que parece que está clavado ahí... Y me está complicando un montón hacer un filtro de 3khz para arriba. Si no puedo planchar el pico, no me va a quedar otra que cortar por debajo de 3khz y en 4to órden, lo cual quería evitar aprovechando la respuesta suavísima del woofer


----------



## AntonioAA

A ver... que te complica hacer el filtro >3KHz ?? que tiene que ver con el pico en 12??
Supongo que si Juan no lo resuelve debe ser muy j... pero me interesa...
Hasta que frecuencia andan bien los Peerless?
Publique!!!


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> A ver... que te complica hacer el filtro >3KHz ?? que tiene que ver con el pico en 12??
> Supongo que si Juan no lo resuelve debe ser muy j... pero me interesa...
> Hasta que frecuencia andan bien los Peerless?
> Publique!!!



Es que Ramiro quiere dejar todo en -+1db  este es un filtro que diseñe rápidamente, es un LR2do orden clavado a 3khz, queda mas o menos todo dentro de +-2.5db, la zmin es de 5ohm a 7khz y quedó bastante simple, seguramente ramiro lo puede mejorar o usarlo como base de diseño, ademas, tiene un dip en alta frecuencia que se va a escuchar muy agradable.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/gu9n.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AntonioAA

Que dulzura los Peerless!
Extraño el pico del tweeter, mas siendo lo que es .... se puede intentar domarlo un poco con la impedancia del L-Pad ( me parece ) ... o lo está deformando el notch??
Como mide sin él ?


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que dulzura los Peerless!
> Extraño el pico del tweeter, mas siendo lo que es .... se puede intentar domarlo un poco con la impedancia del L-Pad ( me parece ) ... o lo está deformando el notch??
> Como mide sin él ?


 
Mide muy bien pero con un pico en alta frecuencia, después subo la medición (o que la suba Ramiro  ).


----------



## ramiro77

El pico está así Antonio. Mide recontra plano el tweeter pero a partir de 7khz se dispara y hace esa meseta horrenda.
Me costó, pero lo pude domar con un notch. Fijate que dejé adjuntos los gráficos. En uno tenés la medición en 2 vías con un midwoofer y el tweeter para ver bien el tema del cruce y EQ necesarios. En el otro gráfico le clavé la media vía.

Cosas a tener en cuenta: el dip a 1khz no es real. Según entiendo es interacción cono-cápsula de mic. La respuesta que cae después de 15khz tampoco es real, continúa hasta el límite del tweeter. Y en el gráfico con la media vía para compensar baffle step, tampoco es real la subida porque al haber medido en campo cercano hay que desestimar lo que pase por debajo del baffle step (530hz, yo corté en 500hz para redondear el woofer) y si se mide en campo lejano para tenerlo en cuenta te empiezan a aparecer todos los modos de la sala y tampoco es real la medición. Pero por lo menos sirve para saber si el corte (diferencia a -6db respecto a un solo woofer en 500hz) está ubicado donde corresponde. Tuve en cuenta también un estimativo de R parásita de los inductores más grandes (el de 5mH y el de 1.38mH). Los otros andan todos por debajo de 0.3 ohms y por más que los sume (en el caso del filtro del tweeter por ej) no llegan a 0.5 ohm totales. Generan una variación de 0.3/0.4db en la respuesta final y los cortes no los corre ni nada así que no les dí pelota.

Los valores de caps y bobinas quedaron recontra normales. Un poco guaranga la media vía con la bobina de 5mH y el cap de 50uF. Podría bajarlo a 33uF el cap pero mucho más no puedo hacer, es un corte muy bajo y encima en parlante de 8 ohms nominal. Si fuese 4 ohms sería todo más sencillo. Igualmente hice bobinas de aire de inductancias similares y no son la graaaan cosa. Estoy un rato largo bobinando, duelen los dedos, pero se puede.

Por último: la impedancia final queda con dos mínimos de 3.5 ohms. Harrrrmoso para mi gusto siendo un bafle de 4 ohms nominal. Las Jamo C605 que tenía antes eran 6 ohms nominal y presentaban bajones de 3 ohms.

Dejo también una foto final de como quedó el bafle  Los tengo con los woofers en fullrange ahora y el tweeter cortado en 2do órden 5khz. Es lo que había para probarlos. Así y todo suenan muy bien! Así que no me quiero imaginar con el filtro bien hecho!
Falta hacer los frentes de tela y que me den las piecitas que mandé a hacer para apoyarlos. Y con eso y los filtros ya se terminó este proyecto!


----------



## AntonioAA

1- Estan BUENISIMOS !

2- La respuesta quedó SUPER ( estas con una escala de dB MUY estirada )

3- Esperemos que el ampli se banque la baja impedancia 

4- M..!!! 5mHy de bobina de aire?!?!?! cuanto pesa-mide??

5- El dip a 1KHz lamento decirte que puede ser la distancia entre los dos mid-woofer... la he tenido muy parecida ( por eso hice los MTM ) y aun asi la sigo teniendo , pero en off-axis . Algo que me llamo la atencion es que pusiste los parlantes con la parte chata lateral , justamente vienen asi para  acercarlos lo mas posible en sentido vertical ....
Pero a una debida distancia de escucha creo que puede ser insignificante.

Felicitaciones de nuevo !!! ( te envidio los Peerles , me encantaron )


----------



## ramiro77

Gracias Antonio!

2) La respuesta quedó en +-1db! Como bien decís, estoy en una escala re estirada y laburo sin suavizado. Si comprimo un poco la escala y le agrego un pelito de suavizado queda hermosa la curva. 

3) Se banca 4 ohms y un poco menos también. El otro día por accidente tenía dos pares de bafles sonando; estos de 4 ohms + unos Aiwa de 6 ohms. Me llamó la atención que no llegó a saltar la protect ni nada así que me olvido.

4) Un huev*  jajajaja nah, no es para tanto. Hay que elegir bien el carrete nomás. A un compañero del otro foro cuando le hice las bobinas para su filtro, habían unas de si mal no recuerdo 3.9mH. Pesarían unos 80gr cada una. Fue algo de 350 espiras en el carrete que compró que no era ni muy grande ni muy chico. Igualmente si encuentro algún núcleo de ferrite por acá (cero ganas de ir para Capital), lo compro y lo uso. El cobre está caro para andar sobrando tanto 

5) Mirá, tengo entendido que cuando medís con cápsula del tamaño de las del ECM8000 en campo cercano un cono de alrededor de 6" te sale ese dip. Pero mirando la medición en campo lejano, también tengo ese pequeño dip. En el peor de los casos, son solo 3db y alto Q, ni en sueños se va a escuchar. Y los peerless los puse así porque con la parte truncada hacia arriba son una patada en la nuca. No me gustan ni un poco 

Ahora lo que estoy debatiendome es si usar notch a la Fs del tweeter o no. Está en 3khz 3er órden, la Fs está muuuuuy abajo, unos 42-45db por debajo de la fundamental (42db a 750hz). No creo que se escuche ni por asomo, pero no sé, hay que ver qué pasa cuando le meta caña. Y hablando de meter caña, los Peerless ya ví que se bancan unos buenos sopapos. Toman mucha potencia y no calientan ni en sueños. En ciertos momentos me quedé corto con el Denon de 100w por canal


----------



## AntonioAA

Que alambre usaste???? una de 2,2 me pesó como 300gr ... la tuya deberia tener facil 1/2 kg o mas!

El notch del tweeter yo no lo pondria ( a menos que haga pavadas )

5- Gustos son gustos!!! y te salio bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Y los peerless los puse así porque con la parte truncada hacia arriba son una patada en la nuca. No me gustan ni un poco


La parte truncada podés usarla para minimizar el espacio que queda entre el aro del parlante y el borde del baffle o para acercar al maximo los parlantes entre sí o para nada y dejarlos a gusto. Una configuración de 2.5 vías es algo medio... raro, pero si así te gustan....dale nomás. Lo único que no me convence es que has puesto el midwoofer bastante separado del tweeter, y si no hacés corrección temporal el lóbulo va a dar vueltas grandes. La otra es que yo habría puesto el 0.5 mucho mas abajo para ganar los dB extra que me regalan los rebotes en el piso y ecualizar - quizás - mas fácilmente los graves...

PD: Están muy buenos los baffles y el acabado... pero no has recortado/redondeado los bordes del frente del baffle?


----------



## ramiro77

Antonio: Si te digo te miento. Creo que era alambre de 1mm o 1.5mm. Igual lo más probable es que termine usando núcleo. Poquísimas ganas de bobinar en aire algo tan grande. Y el notch vamos a ver... Ahora estoy usando el filtro ultra sencillo que comenté antes. Da prácticamente plano exceptuando por el pico en agudos. Y la verdad no jode. Más aún con lo direccional que es el XT, que no te hace morfar un montón de rebotes de sala y la energía que te llega de alta frecuencia es mucho menor que la de otros tweeters en punto de escucha.

Zoidberg: Por qué te parece rara la config. 2.5 vías? Está lleno de bafles así y la verdad es que funcionan bárbaro. No solo matás el fenómeno del baffle step, sino que tenés mayor manejo de potencia y es re fácil de implementar. El tema de ponerlo más cerca del piso lo recontra simulé con otras herramientas y no va. Por más cerca que lo ponga de piso, no lograba refuerzos por debajo de 300hz. Igual es medio redundante; para qué quiero reforzar más si con un solo woofer ya tengo los 6db extra necesarios?  Y la distancia del midw de abajo de todo al tweeter no es crucial. Cuando lo cortás tan abajo la longitud de onda es suficientemente larga como para que no moleste. El woofer de arriba está a 16cm centro a centro con el tweeter. Más que cerca para cortar a 3/3,2khz que era la idea principal para que fuera de eje se haga un dip natural por la propia caida del woofer por encima de 2khz y además no necesitar notch a la Fs del XT.

Y los bordes no los fresé. Mirá, sé que los efectos de la difracción existen. Y de hecho en las mediciones de campo lejano salen. Por un lado, no eran taaan graves como para arrancarse los pelos. Y por el otro, después con el quilombo que hace la sala, si la idea es usar los bafles en pasivo y sin EQ activa, casi que da igual. Yo supongo también que con la cantidad de bafles que hay dando vueltas con aristas rectas y que suenan de la hostia, no debe ser algo para agarrarse tanto de los pelos. La buena respuesta en campo cercano te la termina arruinando el resto. Yo si te soy sincero, estoy usando las herramientas que corresponde, pero para lograr algo distinto a lo que se toma generalmente por correcto. Hay un montón de cosas que las pensé a propósito (como lo de usar un tweet bastante direccional o un corte alto) que no siguen la escuela actual de diseño de bafles. 

En otras palabras: creo de forma convencida de que no hay un único resultado a buscar a la hora de diseñar un bafle. El tema está en saber usar las herramientas como corresponde para lograr lo que querés  Algo charlamos de esto cuando nos juntamos. Me das un bafle que responde plano en el gráfico y por más que quiera intentarlo, me suena a lata. Los graves bien gracias a bajo y medio volúmen simplemente por mencionar un ejemplo


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches ramiro, exelentes tus bafles   , mis mas sinceras felicitaciones . 
El tema de la crecida lineal del tweeter arriba de los 12khz, a mi me paso que cuando medí por primera vez los sb que use para las columnas me daban esa misma porquería, cuando los medimos con Juan en su casa (picada y cervezas de por medio) también aparecía. calcule todo el divisor y deje para lo ultimo esa curvita, que me sacaba del casi plano total la respuesta de la curva, y voila una vez que lo medí con este funcionando tanto en campo cercano como lejano la curva creciente se aplano, no convencido de esto (porque lo estaba midiendo en mi sala de estar) subí todo a la terraza (y ahí concorde con las palabrotas del Dr.Z) y me dieron las curvas que subí bastante bien planitas, a pesar de que en el lspcad estaba bien presente. No busque el por que, me deje llevar por el éxito fácil, pero si mal no recuerdo Juan me había comentado que había medido varios tweeter de distinta marca con esta misma respuesta. 
Bueno ramiro nuevamente felicitaciones y a disfrutarlos. un saludo Sergio.


----------



## ramiro77

Gracias por el tip Sergio y por las felicitaciones!
No entendí bien como hiciste. Decís que te salía en la medición, pero que no le diste bola y lo dejaste así? O que lo resolviste pero cómo? Porque yo estoy dubitativo de si meter o no el notch. Con el notch queda 100% plano. Sin el notch queda el pico + dip a 3khz porque se deforma la pendiente del tweeter por culpa del pico.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Ramiro, no yo no resolvi nada , simplemente cuando medí con el filtro ya instalado no aparece la crecida a partir de los 12khz. (aunque el lspcad me indica lo contrario) por este motivo resolví medirlo a terraza abierta y en la respuesta tampoco aparece  ????. por las dudas no coloques el notch, primero pegales una medición con el mic a 1mt. colocado a mitad de altura entre tweeter y woofer, a ver que te da. si seguís con la crecida de la curva colocale el notch. y volve a probar . (y como te comentaba en el mensaje ant. la medición del tweeter solo, la corrobore con Juan).  Espero haberte aclarado las dudas, cualquier cosa a tu disposición. Sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Zoidberg: Por qué te parece rara la config. 2.5 vías? Está lleno de bafles así y la verdad es que funcionan bárbaro. No solo matás el fenómeno del baffle step, sino que tenés mayor manejo de potencia y es re fácil de implementar. El tema de ponerlo más cerca del piso lo recontra simulé con otras herramientas y no va. Por más cerca que lo ponga de piso, no lograba refuerzos por debajo de 300hz. Igual es medio redundante; para qué quiero reforzar más si con un solo woofer ya tengo los 6db extra necesarios?


No es que el 2.5 sea raro "de forma", es que tenés mucho solapamiento entre las respuestas de los dos midwoofers para bajar en graves, así que los 2.5 son una suerte de bookshelfs con performance de columna 
Lo de los refuerzos.... no sé con que habrás simulado, pero con el subwoofer y en la terraza de mi casa (entiéndase como "espacio libre" ) yo llegué a medir algo de 5dB de refuerzo hasta los 150Hz... maso 
Ahora, OJO con lo del baffle step. Si vos compensás el baffle step on-axis, vas a tener de refuerzo off-axis el mismo monto de la compensación que hayas hecho. OK, a vos te gustan los graves y el loudness, pero es seguro que vas a tener excesos de graves si configurás el filtro así.



ramiro77 dijo:


> Y la distancia del midw de abajo de todo al tweeter no es crucial. Cuando lo cortás tan abajo la longitud de onda es suficientemente larga como para que no moleste. El woofer de arriba está a 16cm centro a centro con el tweeter. Más que cerca para cortar a 3/3,2khz que era la idea principal para que fuera de eje se haga un dip natural por la propia caida del woofer por encima de 2khz y además no necesitar notch a la Fs del XT.


Bueno...depende de que se entienda por "crucial" . Vos tenés una separación de 16cm entre mid y tweeter, y la longitud de onda a la fcia de cruce es de 10/11cm, justo al revés de como debe ser, y esto te va a provocar un lóbulo medio "doble", que sin corrección temporal va a andar dando algunas vueltas.
Y para que querés un dip off-axis si probablemente va a quedar enmascarado por las reflexiones? 

Lo que estás planteando puede ser interesante, pero va a meter mucho desbalance espectral en el campo reverberante, digamos...una cosa en lo que recibís directamente y otra diferente es la que rebota en la sala...




ramiro77 dijo:


> Y los bordes no los fresé. Mirá, sé que los efectos de la difracción existen. Y de hecho en las mediciones de campo lejano salen. Por un lado, no eran taaan graves como para arrancarse los pelos. Y por el otro, después con el quilombo que hace la sala, si la idea es usar los bafles en pasivo y sin EQ activa, casi que da igual. *Yo supongo también que con la cantidad de bafles que hay dando vueltas con aristas rectas y que suenan de la hostia, no debe ser algo para agarrarse tanto de los pelos*.



Te estás apitufisando?????




​Que suenan de la hostia... donde??? Y en que condiciones???? Yo sigo intentando medir 
Y sí, no son tan importantes las difracciones, pero atenuarlas es casi gratis...



ramiro77 dijo:


> ...La buena respuesta en campo cercano te la termina arruinando el resto.Yo si te soy sincero, estoy usando las herramientas que corresponde, pero para lograr algo distinto a lo que se toma generalmente por correcto. Hay un montón de cosas que las pensé a propósito (como lo de usar un tweet bastante direccional o un corte alto) que no siguen la escuela actual de diseño de bafles.


Ramiro: Está buenísimo que experimentes y hagas estos diseños, que además te ha quedado con un acabado excelente y unos parlantes excelentes (la serie HDS es moooiii buena). *Peeero...una cosa es que la sala haga lío y otra muy diferente es que  sabiendo eso, vos contribuyas con MAS lío adicional*... se entiende la  idea?



ramiro77 dijo:


> En otras palabras: creo de forma convencida de que no hay un único resultado a buscar a la hora de diseñar un bafle. El tema está en saber usar las herramientas como corresponde para lograr lo que querés  Algo charlamos de esto cuando nos juntamos. Me das un bafle que responde plano en el gráfico y por más que quiera intentarlo, *me suena a lata.* Los graves bien gracias a bajo y medio volúmen simplemente por mencionar un ejemplo


Hummmmm... puede que no haya un único resultado, pero no hay que perder el sentido del diseño y pensar que con ecualización externa y acustización podés resolver todo, por que te va a terminar saliendo mas caro el collar que el perro....
PD: Sip... te estás apitufizando ... solo falta que me digas: "el oído manda"


----------



## ramiro77

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buen dia Ramiro, no yo no resolvi nada , simplemente cuando medí con el filtro ya instalado no aparece la crecida a partir de los 12khz. (aunque el lspcad me indica lo contrario) por este motivo resolví medirlo a terraza abierta y en la respuesta tampoco aparece  ????. por las dudas no coloques el notch, primero pegales una medición con el mic a 1mt. colocado a mitad de altura entre tweeter y woofer, a ver que te da. si seguís con la crecida de la curva colocale el notch. y volve a probar . (y como te comentaba en el mensaje ant. la medición del tweeter solo, la corrobore con Juan).  Espero haberte aclarado las dudas, cualquier cosa a tu disposición. Sergio.



Entiendo Sergio. Pero en mi caso el pico sale en todas las mediciones. Sea campo cercano, lejano, en eje, fuera de eje... Está ahí y se recontra escucha dependiendo del tipo de música. En rock es insoportable por ejemplo. Así que no me va a quedar otra que filtrarlo...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es que el 2.5 sea raro "de forma", es que tenés mucho solapamiento entre las respuestas de los dos midwoofers para bajar en graves, así que los 2.5 son una suerte de bookshelfs con performance de columna
> Lo de los refuerzos.... no sé con que habrás simulado, pero con el subwoofer y en la terraza de mi casa (entiéndase como "espacio libre" ) yo llegué a medir algo de 5dB de refuerzo hasta los 150Hz... maso
> Ahora, OJO con lo del baffle step. Si vos compensás el baffle step on-axis, vas a tener de refuerzo off-axis el mismo monto de la compensación que hayas hecho. OK, a vos te gustan los graves y el loudness, pero es seguro que vas a tener excesos de graves si configurás el filtro así.



Exactamente! El solapamiento en realidad es lo que te hizo perder el baffle step. Parece abrupto en la simulación, pero en realidad debés descontar esos 6db extra porque al medir en campo cercano el baffle step no te aparece. 
En cuanto a la performance no es ni como bookshelf ni como columna. En realidad te queda la sensibilidad de un solo midwoofer pero con baffle step compensado. Si fuese un bookshelf y quisiera compensarlo full, me quedaría un book de 81db de sensibilidad (los 87 del HDS menos los 6 del step). En este caso me queda una columna de 87db, pero además duplico el manejo de potencia por agregar otro driver y 3db más de presión sonora final. Y obviamente baja la distorsión. Son muchas las ventajas. Eso sí, un poco caripeli porque es comprar otro par extra de midwoofers  Pero la sala que tengo es grande y el precio igualmente fue ridículo.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno...depende de que se entienda por "crucial" . Vos tenés una separación de 16cm entre mid y tweeter, y la longitud de onda a la fcia de cruce es de 10/11cm, justo al revés de como debe ser, y esto te va a provocar un lóbulo medio "doble", que sin corrección temporal va a andar dando algunas vueltas.
> Y para que querés un dip off-axis si probablemente va a quedar enmascarado por las reflexiones?



Sí, con la separación me cagaste. Lo calculé en un principio para cortar a 2khz, hasta que me enteré que el XT25 no lo podía cortar ni en joda ahí. Después entre compromisos y que se yo decidí no darle bola, sino era para amargarme. Es un tweeter para un 3 vías o para cortar con midwoofers de no más de 5.25". Lo hecho hecho está  
El tema del dip fuera de eje queda para algún momento en el cual termine el tratamiento acústico que algún día empecé y vuelva a tener EQ paramétrica para sacar peine y difracción por borde. En sí no me queda otra que adaptarme a lo que es el tweeter. Debería haber comprado el Seas H1189, pero no llegaba con la guita. 
Respecto a las aristas, mirá, las Jamo que tenía antes tenían aristas rectas. Las ondulaciones de la difracción, por lo menos en esos bafles, bastaba con setear una EQ centrada en una única frecuencia pero con un Q bastante bajo. Si te digo cuánto exactamente te miento, perdí un disco hace un tiempo y con él se fueron un montón de cosas. Pero no era para nada complejo. Y admito que me gustaba más como quedaba con aristas rectas 

O sea está bien, es 100% correcto tener en cuenta todo este tipo de cosas. Pero después hay que ver cuánto inciden realmente y qué tan escuchables son. No queda otra que hacer ABX de difracción por bordes 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que estás planteando puede ser interesante, pero va a meter mucho desbalance espectral en el campo reverberante, digamos...una cosa en lo que recibís directamente y otra diferente es la que rebota en la sala...



Eso lo charlamos el otro día con Juan. El tema es después ver cómo tratar la sala. No en función de los bafles, pero sí para que la incidencia de la misma sea mínima. Yo "no tengo" pared trasera, así que todo lo que es reverberancia útil queda descartada. Y lo pongo entre comillas porque yo escucho a 2.5m de distancia, pero la pared trasera está a 10m más. A volúmenes normales ni molesta.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ramiro: Está buenísimo que experimentes y hagas estos diseños, que además te ha quedado con un acabado excelente y unos parlantes excelentes (la serie HDS es moooiii buena). Peeero...una cosa es que la sala haga lío y otra muy diferente es que sabiendo eso, vos contribuyas con MAS lío adicional... se entiende la idea?



Pues claro que sí! Pero vamos hombre, que todo se puede corregir con las herramientas adecuadas en caso de que las cosas molesten. Y volver a tener un paramétrico es una idea fija. Cuándo? Ve tú a saber. Cuando se pueda 
Igualmente te repito, como van a ser bafles que van a ser escuchados en "campo lejano", la rta en freq no me preocupa de forma excesiva. Sí me preocupaba el manejo de potencia y por sobre todas las cosas las distorsiones, cosa que con las Jamo anteriores estaba medio jugado. Para campo cercano tengo drivers para hacer otro proyecto, donde ahí sí todos estos temas que me recriminan que no traté, los debo tratar de forma obligada.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmm... puede que no haya un único resultado, pero no hay que perder el sentido del diseño y pensar que con ecualización externa y acustización podés resolver todo, por que te va a terminar saliendo mas caro el collar que el perro....
> PD: Sip... te estás apitufizando ... solo falta que me digas: "el oído manda"



El oído manda. 
Jajajaja, no, hablando en serio, mirá. Me traje parlantes de Madisound. Si me hubiese apitufizado, los Peerless se hubiesen parecido más a uno de estos abortos de la naturaleza:


----------



## juanfilas

Con el tema de las aristas rectas, no es para volverse tan loco, no pasa nada con dejarlas así, queda un poco mas onduleante la respuesta, pero no se escucha, y acá lo que nos interesa, es la percepción. Con lo único que no estoy de acuerdo con ramiro es en hacer un 2.5 vías y no un 2 vías puro, dentro de una sala la compensación de bafle step es mínima y creo que te va a quedar con demasiados graves, pero, gustos son gustos 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Respecto a las aristas, mirá, las Jamo que tenía antes tenían aristas rectas. Las ondulaciones de la difracción, por lo menos en esos bafles, *bastaba con setear una EQ centrada en una única frecuencia pero con un Q bastante bajo*.





ramiro77 dijo:


> Eso lo charlamos el otro día con Juan. *El tema es después ver cómo tratar la sala. *No en función de los bafles, pero sí para que la incidencia de la misma sea mínima.


Ves? Esos son los puntos que te comentaba antes . OK, con las JAMO no podías hacer nada, pero con estas podías tocar lo que quisieras para tratar de minimizar la excitación de la sala con cosas raras, y luego sí... enderezar lo que falte con acustización o EQ.



ramiro77 dijo:


> O sea está bien, es 100% correcto tener en cuenta todo este tipo de  cosas. *Pero después hay que ver cuánto inciden realmente y qué tan  escuchables son*. No queda otra que hacer ABX de difracción por bordes


El asunto es que si las posibles mejoras son gratis, pues las ponemos... total... mal no le van a hacer, *y lográs subir otro escaloncito*... JUAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!  de alguien me acuerdo haber leído eso...JUAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!



ramiro77 dijo:


> Jajajaja, no, hablando en serio, mirá. Me traje parlantes de Madisound. Si me hubiese apitufizado, los Peerless se hubiesen parecido más a uno de estos abortos de la naturaleza:
> 
> 
> 
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Drivers/FE206E/Fostex-FE206E-Speakers.jpg


Naaaa..... si hubieras comprado eso, no hubieras sido "exactamente" un pitufo


----------



## ramiro77

Jajajajaja ok, me hiciste c**** de la risa.
Mirá, estoy 70% satisfecho hasta ahora con el sonido en general. Pasa que estoy con el filtro trucho y me cuesta no prestarle atención al pico de alta frecuencia. Está en los dos para colmo y se nota demasiado 
Ahora me quedé sin un mango. Pero apenas pueda, compro 1kg de cobre y arranco a bobinar para hacer el filtro como corresponde. Vino Ale recién a escucharlos. Le encantó el balance tonal. Pero me dijo clarito "esto no tiene nada de escena sonora"... Y tiene razón. Por encima de 1.8/2khz hasta 20khz no hay respuesta fuera de eje con este filtro. Con el bien diseñado zafamos bastante más.
Y estuvo de acuerdo con que faltan graves... La medía vía que hace milagros y endulza, entibia y encalidece los graves


----------



## osk_rin

Los trabajos que hacen, estan excelentes con todo lo teorico practico, yo le he dedicado un poco mas te teoria practica a mis bafles de apoco le voy aprendiendo, en esta ocasion trabajo en estos pequeños monitores:




los tweeters los mande pedir con los "gringos" en unos 8 dias me llegan. y son los vifa BC25TG15-04 
como estos:





saludos.


----------



## ramiro77

Esos tweeters andan muy bien por el precio Oscarín!
Es más, estoy tentado en traerme un par para el próximo proyecto con los Midwoofers Aura. Veremos veremos!


----------



## osk_rin

Ramiro77.
los vengo siguiendo desde hace unas semanas con sus proyectos y como todos unos profesionales los desarrollan, yo no tengo nada para medir respuestas, ni nada, asi que tendre que hacer un filtro 2do orden estandar para los monitores :/


----------



## AntonioAA

estan muy bien , osk_rin!! ...ya que redondeaste los bordes laterales ... porque no el superior?? la difraccion no entiende de fronteras! 
Y ya que hiciste frente doble , te recomendaria tambien que le chanflees por dentro un poco para que no queden tan ahogados ....

MUY bueno tu tweeter , veras la diferencia con todo lo que conoces.

No digas que no puedes medir .... con la pc que usas y un microfono comun puedes empezar!! . al menos podras ver como se porta el filtro .
Hay un tutorial en DIYaudio que esta muy bueno sobre como hacer y ajustar un crossover sin medir .
Lo publicó Dr. Zoidberg , si lo encuentro te lo paso.


----------



## ramiro77

Pero como no vas a poder Oskrin?
Dale bola a lo que te dice Antonio. El tutorial de diyaudio sirve. Hice unos books asi hace mucho y el resultado fe bastante bueno
 Depende de que tan real sea el datasheet de los parlantes, pero en el caso de tu tweeter podes confiar bastante. Obviamente es mas exacto medir, pero cuando no se puede hay mejores alternativas que hacer todo al tuntun


----------



## DAXMO

Gracias por los me gusta, vengo siguiendo el hilo y es increible. Yo estoy haciendo pruebas y me siento bien escuchando el equipo, hice pasadas de escenas de un par de peliculas, me quedo bien por suerte poder regular cada canal con potes, use de 10 k creo y llegoa un balance adecuado, el sub acompana bien ahora encontre un corte bueno de graves.
Prbando con dvd de musica muy bien, sonido claro, facil,.debe ser por la cantidad de parlantes full range.
Seguire comentando, gracias y saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

Antonio, Ramiro.
  Muchas gracias por sus amables comentarios,  ya estuve buscando el post de DIY Audio, pero aún no lo encuentro, Hace tiempo vi en un tema que publico EZ que había utilizado un mic de pc para medir la respuesta de su 2.1 o algo así, pero no mencionaba más detalles.
  En cuanto al diseño del bafle, pues bien ya fresare los lados faltantes, pero en eso me apoya mi padre ya que no se fresaron con router si no con el “trompo” y esa máquina no me la sueltan por lo peligrosa que es XD. Sigo trabajando en ellos hoy empezare a darles acabado,.
  En cuanto al absorbente acústico no puedo conseguir lana de virio en “hoja” solo tengo una usada así media suelta como algodón :/ , puedo conseguir fieltro más fácil y económicamente al igual que guata, no sé si sean recomendables en cuanto a los resultados, sean igual de efectivos como la lana de vidrio.
  Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> Muchas gracias por sus amables comentarios, * ya estuve buscando el post de DIY Audio, pero aún no lo encuentro,*


El hilo de diyaudio es este: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/mult...designing-crossovers-without-measurement.html


----------



## osk_rin

uff ya tengo para entretenerme un muy buen rato  
muchas gracias .


----------



## ramiro77

Si es bass reflex, mejor usá fieltro que anda bastante bien. La lana de vidrio es urticante y no querés pelusa dando vueltas por la habitación. O será que soy muy perseguido jeje.
Tenés que colocarlo en cantidad moderada e ir mirando la curva de impedancia para que la sintonía no pase de bass reflex a aperiódica. Podés empezar con una sola capa de fieltro en todas las caras menos la trasera, como hice yo. Y después vas agregando y midiendo.


----------



## AntonioAA

la lana de vidrio NO VA MAS ! mejor el fieltro ...
Recorda lo  que te dije de fresarle por dentro el frente donde va el parlante para darle mas espacio ...
no me acuerdo donde hay una fotografia de como lo hizo juanfilas ....

PD: yo le pongo aislante a todo ... en graves no importa tanto porque se va haciendo "transparente" . Pero a la tapa trasera seguro le pongo . si dejo una libre es la inferior/superior/lateral .... sino generamos un "ping-pong" de ondas .


----------



## osk_rin

Hoy quise avanzar mucho pero el sol y la corriente eléctrica jugaron en contra, no pude redondear los cantos faltantes del frente porque no había suministro eléctrico, así que solo termine de fondear la parte posterior de los bafles y frese por dentro del bafle tal cual sugirieron  aquí unas fotos:






Ramiro:
el diseño de mis bafles es sellado asi que me tocara ponerle releno en todas las caras, con fieltro por supuesto, cuesta 1 dolar el metro, es bastante barato.


----------



## ramiro77

Si es sellado, metele lana de vidrio de buena densidad y mucha cantidad.
También podés ir viendo con una medición de curva de impedancia como va variando el volúmen virtual del bafle al agregar lana.


----------



## juanfilas

osk_rin dijo:


> Hoy quise avanzar mucho pero el sol y la corriente eléctrica jugaron en contra, no pude redondear los cantos faltantes del frente porque no había suministro eléctrico, así que solo termine de fondear la parte posterior de los bafles y frese por dentro del bafle tal cual sugirieron  aquí unas fotos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100535
> Ramiro:
> el diseño de mis bafles es sellado asi que me tocara ponerle releno en todas las caras, con fieltro por supuesto, cuesta 1 dolar el metro, es bastante barato.



Te estan quedando de 10 osk!


----------



## osk_rin

por aca me encontre esto, era algo asi de lo que me habia comentado Antonio?
http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Tutorial/SpeakerTesting/


----------



## osk_rin

siguen los avances de los baflecitos...

solo les hace falta un poco mas de pintura, y que lleguen los tweeters.


----------



## 18soundart

osk_rin dijo:


> Antonio, Ramiro.
> Muchas gracias por sus amables comentarios,  ya estuve buscando el post de DIY Audio, pero aún no lo encuentro, Hace tiempo vi en un tema que publico EZ que había utilizado un mic de pc para medir la respuesta de su 2.1 o algo así, pero no mencionaba más detalles.
> En cuanto al diseño del bafle, pues bien ya fresare los lados faltantes, pero en eso me apoya mi padre ya que no se fresaron con router si no con el “trompo” y esa máquina no me la sueltan por lo peligrosa que es XD. Sigo trabajando en ellos hoy empezare a darles acabado,.
> En cuanto al absorbente acústico no puedo conseguir lana de virio en “hoja” solo tengo una usada así media suelta como algodón :/ , puedo conseguir fieltro más fácil y económicamente al igual que guata, no sé si sean recomendables en cuanto a los resultados, sean igual de efectivos como la lana de vidrio.
> Saludos.



La fibra de vidrio la consigues en donde venden articulos para tabla rocka y la utilizan como aislante termo acustico, pero no es recomendable en un cajon porteado ya que como te hisieron mencion te provocaria escozor al estar en el medio ambiente provocado por la presion sonora y la arrojaria al esterior del cajon.
te recominedo mejor la fibra de poliester ((( es inerte este material ))) que dan buen resultado y esta la consigues en donde venden articulos para tapizeria y vienen tambie en presentacion de laminado.
en anteriores comentarios tambien te recomiendan que le pongas mucha , pero deves de contemplar que esta no toque el parlante y menos en la sona del iman y sobre todo en donde tiene el respiradero de enfriamiento
saludos desde ZAPOAPN, JAL.


----------



## Juan Jose

Solo para definir: 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-E1IBIBCaqfI/T52kzYuZKTI/AAAAAAAAALE/YAb826ueXu4/s1600/Fibra_vidrio.jpg esta es la fibra de vidrio, no es lo utilizado en interiores de bafles. 

Esto:  http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS4YpcxGOcO147qLu2uSPBanJROEJqWaJFC8qAFBvH0qL5bphlGxQ

es LANA de vidiro, y es lo empleado en bafles. 

Si tomas las precauciones de seguridad no trae problemas, el port se cubre con una reja y listo. 

de todas maneras, la LANA de POLIESTER  http://www.hagaloustedmismo.cl/data/images/img_aislar_un_entretecho/lana-poliester.jpg tambien se puede emplear y funciona muy bien. 

saludos


Juan José.


----------



## 18soundart

Juan Jose dijo:


> Solo para definir:
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-E1IBIBCaqfI/T52kzYuZKTI/AAAAAAAAALE/YAb826ueXu4/s1600/Fibra_vidrio.jpg esta es la fibra de vidrio, no es lo utilizado en interiores de bafles.
> 
> Esto:  http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS4YpcxGOcO147qLu2uSPBanJROEJqWaJFC8qAFBvH0qL5bphlGxQ
> 
> es LANA de vidiro, y es lo empleado en bafles.
> 
> Si tomas las precauciones de seguridad no trae problemas, el port se cubre con una reja y listo.
> 
> de todas maneras, la LANA de POLIESTER  http://www.hagaloustedmismo.cl/data/images/img_aislar_un_entretecho/lana-poliester.jpg tambien se puede emplear y funciona muy bien.
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Juan José.



pos ta bien facil, agarra tantita LANA de vidrio y tallate el antebrazo y veras que tan inerte es.
todo objeto en menor o mayor proporcion que esbstruya el port de un cajon provoca el cambio en la respuesta del cajon.


----------



## osk_rin

ya temine el pintado de mis cajas aqui unas fotos:


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hey oskrin, la forma en que pintaste tus cajas me gusto muchisisimo, te quedaron de 10! 
Buen sonido y buen acabado, se nota que te gusta el trabajo duro 
Haber cuando pasas el dato para que queden "tipo piano" jajajaja

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## 18soundart

osk_rin dijo:


> ya temine el pintado de mis cajas aqui unas fotos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100746
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100747


 Muy buen pero muy buen acabado te felicito


----------



## epxaudio

Amigo osk_rin,, exelente el acabado de esas cajas ,, se nota que le pusiste un camion de ganas,, que  exelente brillo ,, esos son los acabados que se obtienen cuando se pinta con pistolas a aire,, disfrutalas y cuidalas mucho de los rayones ,, me hiciste recondar a mis viejos tiempos cuando trabaje la aerografia y las pintaba con pintura acrilica ,, saludos "" epxaudio ""


----------



## chacarock

oskrin, andaba buscando quien pinte mi auto, jejeje
exelente trabajo


----------



## osk_rin

gracias compañeros, 

epxaudio:
empece con pistola y al final muñequie a mota de algodon y laca


----------



## epxaudio

amigo osk_rin  y otros compañeros ojala se pudieras montar en un equipo de aerografia de pequeña escala como el mio  para que pongan a volar su imaginacion y pintar figuras e imagenes en sus cajas y aserlas aun mas personalizadas para ustedes ,, veo que tienen la esencia y paciencia para ese tipo de trabajos  como yo la tengo,,y eso,, ya es un arte que se debe perfeccionar con la practica y por sus trabajos hechos ,, veo que ya tienes un buen camino adelantado,, saludos   "" epxaudio ""


----------



## osk_rin

epxaudio dijo:


> amigo osk_rin  y otros compañeros ojala se pudieras montar en un equipo de aerografia de pequeña escala como el mio  para que pongan a volar su imaginacion y pintar figuras e imagenes en sus cajas y aserlas aun mas personalizadas para ustedes ,, veo que tienen la esencia y paciencia para ese tipo de trabajos  como yo la tengo,,y eso,, ya es un arte que se debe perfeccionar con la practica y por sus trabajos hechos ,, veo que ya tienes un buen camino adelantado,, saludos   "" epxaudio ""



Muchas gracias, por la sugerencia, si he querido adquirir un equipito de esos, pero soy malo para dibujar a mano alzada 

Por otra parte ya empece el crossover:

sigo con la historia de mis bafles...


----------



## locodelafonola

epxaudio dijo:


> amigo osk_rin  y otros compañeros ojala se pudieras montar en un equipo de aerografia de pequeña escala como el mio  para que pongan a volar su imaginacion y pintar figuras e imagenes en sus cajas y aserlas aun mas personalizadas para ustedes ,, veo que tienen la esencia y paciencia para ese tipo de trabajos  como yo la tengo,,y eso,, ya es un arte que se debe perfeccionar con la practica y por sus trabajos hechos ,, veo que ya tienes un buen camino adelantado,, saludos   "" epxaudio ""


bueno yo te cuento que tenia los mismos aerografos..y ademas un compresor silencioso ..pero el ultimo... era de doble efecto y la boquilla de carga o cucharita.......era lateral y se giraba para quedar siempre horizontal..cuando se enfermo mi mujer..estuve fuera de casa un tiempo y entraron a robar varias veces..!!!! y se los llevaron ¡¡¡¡¡...


----------



## osk_rin

Aca con la novedadde que ya me llegaron los TW:


se ve fea la foto no tengo mas que celular en mano


----------



## AntonioAA

Que bien va a quedar eso , osk !!!


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que bien va a quedar eso , osk !!!



El blanco queda muy lindo.


----------



## 18soundart

osk_rin dijo:


> Aca con la novedadde que ya me llegaron los TW:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 101055
> 
> se ve fea la foto no tengo mas que celular en mano



tan quedando muy bien  , onde compraste los TW oscar???


----------



## osk_rin

18soundart dijo:


> tan quedando muy bien  , onde compraste los TW oscar???



Gracias compañeros. 
Soundart. Los tweeters los mande pedir a http://www.parts-express.com/ En obamalandia  como te hasdado cuenta en mexico no haynada bueno, y los que te venden cosas de esas es por que las importan pero te sale mas barato pedirlos tu mismo XD eso he aprendido hahaha.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

Compre espuma de poliester de 6cm de espezor, no se si usarla asi con todo ese grueso o seccionarla en 2 partes "o sea dos piezas de 3cm de espesor" , que me recomiendan?


----------



## ramiro77

Los hiciste sellados o bass reflex al final?
Si son sellados, mandale todo lo que puedas.
Si son bass reflex, primero tenés que medir la curva de impedancia sin el relleno. Te fijás en los dos picos de baja frecuencia propios de la sintonía del bass reflex (fijate altura de los dos picos). Luego colocás una capa en todas las caras menos en la del frente. Volvés a medir la curva de impedancia y te fijás qué tanto cambiaron los picos.
Así continuás llenando hasta que llegues a un punto en el cual los dos picos continúen maaas o menos a la misma altura, pero puedas dejar la mayor cantidad de relleno posible. Si te vas de mambo, la sintonía puede pasar de bass reflex a aperiódica y posiblemente no es lo que busques (depende de tus intenciones de diseño).

Así coloqué el relleno yo en mis cajas y todo bien.


----------



## osk_rin

Ramiro.
muchas gracias, Los bafles los deje sellados, ya los forre por todas las caras con una capa de 3 cm, ya le meteré mas relleno, primero veré como suenan


----------



## ramiro77

Fijate entonces si con esa cantidad, cuando medís la curva de impedancia no aparece algún piquito o alguna deformación rara en media o alta frecuencia. Si aparece algún pico, probablemente sea alguna resonancia. Te podés dar cuenta mejor midiendo CSD pero lo más bruto sale por curva de impedancia


----------



## osk_rin

Ramiro
Agradezco, mucho tu ayuda, pero vamos por partes no estoy tan familiarizado con eso de las mediciones.

Supongo que debo montar el parlante, en su caja como corresponde, después conectar solo el parlante sin, crroosover o alguna chuchería, enseguida conectarle el circuito arta y hacer la medición con el LIMP

estoy bien??


----------



## ramiro77

Exactamente eso! Y solo el woofer medís, el tweeter no te interesa (aunque lo dejás puesto para tapar el agujero) ya que no comparte volúmen con el woofer por ser cerrado.
Subite la curva así la podemos ver!


----------



## osk_rin

Aqui esta la medicion:

No se exactamente si esta bien mal regular XD pero a ver que les parece, El crossover esta cortado en 2500Hz
Edit:
los estaba tomando muestra del canal derecho por eso me mostro la grafica enpalmada, locambie y listo:


----------



## ramiro77

Por lo menos ahí, se ve bárbaro.
Para ver más fino habría que medir CSD. Pero por lo pronto pinta muy bien.
Por las dudas le podés meter un poco más y dejarlo así. Después si queda alguna resonancia o algo medio raro, pueeeede que a oído se escuche.


----------



## osk_rin

Ya rellene mas la caja, y asi quedo el relleno:


Y aqui los monitores con el acabado final..


Saludos compañeros..


----------



## juanfilas

De 10! quedaron muy muy bien!!!


----------



## ramiro77

Paaa flor de laburo! Impecables!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Psssss......
    

MOOOOIIIII BUENOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## osk_rin

gracias compañeros, agradecido con todos ustedes, ya que son inspiracion y guia para los proyectos 

ya solo hace falta empezar el trabajo de medicion acustica, por ahi puedo conseguir um mic shure, el periodo de tiempo no lo se... pero ya le entrate a las mediciones acusticas  .

de momento, mis oidos estan mas que contentos con la precision y naturalidad del sonido, he puesto este video y si que siena bonito se los comparto:





saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

ya estuve buscando, como medir solo con el microfono "de PC"y nomas no encuentro, 
en el manual ARTA viene marcado la medicion simple pero me pierdo en la calibracion :/
En el de Steps hay que tener preamp y usar una par de resistencias para muestra en la entrada de la pc :/

alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No te hagás tanto problema por la calibración, por que no la vas a poder hacer sin equipo mas sofisticado. Las mediciones con el STEP y el ARTA son *relativas*, y solo te interesa la forma de la respuestas y los picos o valles referidos a un nivel que vos determines (por lo general es la parte mas "plana" de la curva), pero no importa cual sea el SPL real de esa referencia, ya que vas a medir por diferencias con ella y no SPL absoluto.


----------



## epxaudio

Mi buen amigo osk_rin y compañeros foreros ,,,, les comento,, que nos podemos estar un monton de tiempo calibrando un par de altavoces,,  PERO  ,,,, despues de esto ay que  tomar en cuenta  ,, si en realidad tienes el amplificador exacto para exitar dichos altavoces y que te entregue la potencia verdaderamente requerida por los susodichos ,,, el lugar preciso donde lo vamos a colocar a la hora de sonarlos ,, tomemos muy en cuenta muchas cosas ,, ejemplo :: si los colocamos altos a mas de un metro del piso se van disipando las frecuencias bajas ,,, si los elevamos mas,, las frecuencias bajas ya ni se escuchan y se realzan mucho las agudas,, tenemos que pasear dichos bafles por todo el recinto,, donde las vamos a colocar de manera permanente para que se escuchen todas las frecuencias para lo cual fue diseñado y de alli no moverlos nunca mas ,,, en fin ,,, saludos  ,, "" epxaudio ""


----------



## ocarbone

Epxaudio, en su mensaje menciono "Tener el amplificador exacto para exitar dichos altavoces", disculpe, pero tengo la curiosidad de saber para determinado parlente ej: 50W 8 Ohms, con que potencia minima logro excitarlo? 
Gracias. Oscar


----------



## Tacatomon

ocarbone dijo:


> Epxaudio, en su mensaje menciono "Tener el amplificador exacto para exitar dichos altavoces", disculpe, pero tengo la curiosidad de saber para determinado parlente ej: 50W 8 Ohms, con que potencia minima logro excitarlo?
> Gracias. Oscar



100mW es suficiente para escuchar cualquier altavoz estando cerca de él. Para determinar a que potencia empieza a funcionar ni idea. Eso depende mucho de las características del altavoz bajo pruebas.

Si quieres más información acerca del tema, te sugiero leas este tema: http://bit.ly/1dF1J3g

Saludos al foro!


----------



## epxaudio

saludos  mi buen amigo ocarbone ,, el amigo tacatomon ya te adelanto algo de la informacion  ,, tambien te recomiendo que visites ,, COLECCION DE AMPLIFICADORES ASIATICOS ,,que publico el señor fogonazo,, y alli encontraras el que se ajusta a tu necesidad ,, saludos al foro "" epxaudio ""


----------



## osk_rin

Para complementar, y con la preocupación de proteger mis tweeters principalmente, les fabrique unas sencillas protecciones con tela a mis baflecitos y así quedaron: 




saludos


----------



## sergiot

La verdad, impresionante!!! un verdadero lujo y lo mejor es que a tus oídos suenan tan bien como se ven.


----------



## osk_rin

sergiot dijo:


> La verdad, impresionante!!! un verdadero lujo y lo mejor es que a tus oídos suenan tan bien como se ven.



Gracias, a lo largo del tema narre un poco de lo que hice por si te sirve de algo mi experiencia


----------



## Fitap

Faaa, te quedaron una barbaridad, muy linda combinacion blanco tiza con el negro piano.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## charlyndo

Bueno paso a dejarles unas fotos de un bafle potenciado que hice para un amigo hace poco tiempo...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hola a todos,tengo una duda y no se donde preguntar...al ponerle rejas en todo el frente a una bafle para audio pro,la misma cubre tanto el woofer como el driver,que piensan? el sonido seguramente va a cambiar para peor con ellas no?


----------



## Tacatomon

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Hola a todos,tengo una duda y no se donde preguntar...al ponerle rejas en todo el frente a una bafle para audio pro,la misma cubre tanto el woofer como el driver,que piensan? el sonido seguramente va a cambiar para peor con ellas no?



Tengo conocimiento de que con malla protectora, el cambio acústico en un Baffle de uso Pro es completamente despreciable. Pero, es un hecho que la malla en total cubre cierta área del baffle.

Para mi, no afecta a la imagen acústica, pero si ayuda a la protección de los componentes y ésto ultimo lleva ventaja.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Hola a todos,tengo una duda y no se donde preguntar...al ponerle rejas en todo el frente a una bafle para audio pro,la misma cubre tanto el woofer como el driver,que piensan? el sonido seguramente va a cambiar para peor con ellas no?



no pasa nada  eso si, pon reja y fuerte, lo importante es proteger los drivers.

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Gracias muchachos,tenia esa duda,ahora a arrancar con las rejas asi protejo los transductores que bastante caros me salieron,despues subo fotos de mi sistema actualizado


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Siguiendo la fiebre de las Folded Horn. 

Les coloqué guata dentro de la parte sellada, para amortiguar mejor. Ya que el woofer es de "volumen grande". 

 

En la espera del [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-DCX2496-Ultradrive-High-Precision-Loudspeaker/dp/B000NJ3YI8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387081678&sr=8-1&keywords=dcx2496"]Procesador DCX2496[/ame] para corregir retrasos y ecualizar con paramétricos. Espero tenerlo para el primer trimestre de este 2.014


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Siguiendo la fiebre de las Folded Horn.
> 
> Les coloqué guata dentro de la parte sellada, para amortiguar mejor. Ya que el woofer es de "volumen grande".
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102898 Ver el archivo adjunto 102899
> 
> En la espera del Procesador DCX2496 para corregir retrasos y ecualizar con paramétricos. Espero tenerlo para el primer trimestre de este 2.014



Obviamente, se nota que tienes buen gusto. Se ven excelentes tus Bass Horns. ¿Que altavoz utilizaste?

¿Acaso son unos Fane Colossus?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Obviamente, se nota que tienes buen gusto. Se ven excelentes tus Bass Horns. ¿Que altavoz utilizaste?
> 
> ¿Acaso son unos Fane Colossus?



Gracias. Le faltan las rueditas y unos detalles a la caja. 

Ojala fueran unos Fane; nop, son unos de marca nacional, algo así como los Leea de Argentina. Son "Bohem" 600 W RMS.  Estos se desempeñan muy bien en cajas Bass Reflex y bajan bastante solo que aproveché montarlos en estas Folded para escucharlas, pero el bajo para éstas va a ser un DAS 18G porque lo consigo por aquí y en el manual dice que es apto para folded's. Quisiera el RCF P300 pero no me llega el dinero, ya que tengo pensado es para el procesador y los diafragmas del PSD2002 que se volaron 

Me hice de estas cajas mas que todo por curiosidad y hasta ahora todo bien en lugares semeabiertos pero en la habitacion es mas lo que vibra que lo que se oye


----------



## ramiro77

Bueno, en vistas de que un user del foro me exigió que o postee fotos o me echaba  les dejo tres de como quedaron mis cajas. Como verán el acabado es bien rústico. Esto fue mitad intencional, mitad fiaca y haber estado como cuatro meses sin música. Ya no aguantaba.

Ahora estoy trabajando en el próximo paso: seis etapas de potencia para triamplificar en activo. Y digo tri, porque la idea es en un futuro guardar estas cajas para otro proyecto y armar dos monitores más compactos, sellados y en configuración dappolito para estos que tengo ahora. Y abajo de cada bafle un sub de por lo menos 12" (y si es posible cuatro, para sopapear mejor los modos de la sala en conjunto con corrección activa y más tratamiento acústico).

De a poquito va queriendo la cosa. La cuestión es que estoy satisfecho con como suenan. Pero todavía falta mucho


----------



## DAXMO

A mi me gusta asi, esos proyectos que nunca terminan, siempre con la mente activa para mejorar. Ahora con ese techo se complica

saludos.


----------



## ramiro77

No creas Daxmo. Tiene sus pro y sus contras.
Como pro no tengo tanto quilombo en medios y agudos como en recintos normales.
Como contra tengo muchos más modos de baja frecuencia y en un rango bastante amplio de frecuencias. Son además exageradamente sensibles al movimiento. Pero no tan acentuado como en salas rectangulares y comunes. Plus no tengo pared trasera (bah, a unos doce o quince metros) así que en general suena todo bastante aceptable. En el living (rectángulo común y corriente) me resulta todo inescuchable en comparación.

Igual esto es lo que recuerdo de hace tres años cuando medí. Los gráficos los perdí y si bien tengo mic de vuelta ahora, no tengo aún interfaz para la PC. Dentro de poco voy a volver a medir para ver en detalle y encarar un tratamiento. Por lo menos en la parte de baja frecuencia que es la que más está molestando.


----------



## osk_rin

Aca les dejo un pequeño video, de mis monitores, ya vere con que grabar mucho mejor. Saludos y felices fiestas.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Amigos! acabo de terminar mis bafles, son los 4 bajos que ya tenia solo que les hice cajas separadas, confieso que no medí parámetros porque no tenia placa con entrada auxiliar en mi PC ONE y con lo que gaste en madera, esquineros, etc, etc no me alcanzo para las que se conectan por usb. Yo tengo unos bass reflex de 12" que usan 68 Litros y un tubo de sintonia de 7cm de diámetro x 12cm de largo, los puse a forma de prueba en esos cajones y el resultado fue muy bueno (me salve, porque ahora tenia una idea), y las cajas las arme de 69 litros con un tubo de las mismas medidas. Son 4 x 12" 250Wrms, con cajas de 69 litros y créanme que suenan como si fueran Bass Reflex de 18", suenan super bien incluso en lugares no cerrados, los medios son de 6" y tweeters de 1" llamados tweeter bala, a estos no les puse litraje en especifico ya que de aquí no quería bajo, entre todo el sistema han de pasar 400w RMS aprox. y el resultado es muy muy bueno, me gusto mucho.
En fin los termine y entendí que el diseño de las cajas es igual o incluso lo mas importante para tener un resultado sonoro muy bueno ya que las cajas en donde las tenia antes sonaban bien pero no taaan bien como ahora 
Fotos:

Esquinas lijadas, todo resanado y sellado por dentro.






Visto desde atras.





Detalle de redondeo para que los esquineros entres perfecto y que tenga una apariencia mas suave.





35 Metros de cable calibre 18 para conexiones internas y externas.





Antes de ser pintados.





Ya puesto el "Primer", 3 manos.





La pintura negra con efecto, la compre en Sayer Lack y solo se puede aplicar una mano ya que al secar da el efecto y encimarlo solo arruinaria todo. En algunas partes me quedo muy finito (manchas negras) , esque es la primera vez que pinto con pistola 





Efecto a detalle.





69 litros, Bass Reflex.





No se cuantos litros tiene, solo se que se ve a proporcion. 





Despues de poner tambien varias manos de barniz con pistola, ya estan listas para armarse.





Todo armado, acomodado de esta forma tienen una altura de 2.63 metros.





Medios de 6" y tweeter bala de 1", esquineros metalicos y agarraderas.





Parte de atras, conector tipo rosca/banana metalica.





Bajo, agarraderas metalicas, esquineros metalicos y la base para el tubo.





Tengo de sobra con todo ese bajo, incluso si subo el volumen al maximo se siente que vibra la garganta, el pecho, el abdomen, incluso la vista vibra. 





Puestos con los tubos de base, solo me cupieron 2 porque no caben los otros 2 medios a lo alto, quedan muy arriba.





Empotrado en el tubo, esas patas de goma las traen los 8 bafles, son antiderrapantes y muy aguantadoras.





PD: Los medios los hice con madera MDF de 15mm y los bajos los hice con madera MDF de 18mm, quedo todo muy pesado pero el sonido  , el bajo ya dije y los medios son claros y suenan al nivel, no se opacan por el bajo y los agudos no lastiman, al contrario como que le da mas color al sonido. En fin tambien tiene que ver la ecualizacion que le doy a la PC. 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Delphos

Excelente trabajo amigo, te felicito, se ve genial ese acabado, una pregunta lo compraste en sayer lak?? tienes el dato de el producto??
Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Amigos! acabo de terminar mis bafles, son los 4 bajos que ya tenia solo que les hice cajas separadas, confieso que no medí parámetros porque no tenia placa con entrada auxiliar en mi PC ONE y con lo que gaste en madera, esquineros, etc, etc no me alcanzo para las que se conectan por usb. Yo tengo unos bass reflex de 12" que usan 68 Litros y un tubo de sintonia de 7cm de diámetro x 12cm de largo, los puse a forma de prueba en esos cajones y el resultado fue muy bueno (me salve, porque ahora tenia una idea), y las cajas las arme de 69 litros con un tubo de las mismas medidas. Son 4 x 12" 250Wrms, con cajas de 69 litros y créanme que suenan como si fueran Bass Reflex de 18", suenan super bien incluso en lugares no cerrados, los medios son de 6" y tweeters de 1" llamados tweeter bala, a estos no les puse litraje en especifico ya que de aquí no quería bajo, entre todo el sistema han de pasar 400w RMS aprox. y el resultado es muy muy bueno, me gusto mucho.
> En fin los termine y entendí que el diseño de las cajas es igual o incluso lo mas importante para tener un resultado sonoro muy bueno ya que las cajas en donde las tenia antes sonaban bien pero no taaan bien como ahora



Que super trabajo te mandaste ya quisiera hacer maravillas como las tuyas no mas que no tengo espacio en mi casa ni herramientas par hacerlas; seguro y tus vecinos se impresionan al no ver solo ropa en tu tendedero; no sabia que existían esas pinturas con efecto . Felicitaciones

Tienes razón eso de ponerlas en en cajas bien diseñadas les da un efecto impresionante al sonido y mas al acabado


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Delphos dijo:


> Excelente trabajo amigo, te felicito, se ve genial ese acabado, una pregunta lo compraste en sayer lak?? tienes el dato de el producto??
> Saludos.



Si la compre en Sayer Lack , la pintura es efecto troquelado y el bote se llama "nitrocelulosa".
Tu solo aplicas el primer (pintura base que tapa poros) pero ojo que el color del primer sera el color de fondo en el troquelado, luego solo puedes dar 1 sola mano de la pintura troquelada ya que cuando seca se abre y no puedes dar muchas manos, por eso es importante dar bien generosa la primera mano antes del secado. El troquelado solo esta en color negro, rojo, naranja y cafe.
Despues de que seca das de 2 a 3 manos de laca transparente, es para dar brillo, proteger la pintura y proteger de la mugre el "primer" (se dice praimer).

Aconsejo aplicar todo con pistola y el troquelado solo se puede aplicar con pistola.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## epxaudio

que buenas cajas compañero Mastodonte Man ,,  ,,, te digo que esos tweeter que les colocaste a las cajas de los agudos ,, entregan una frecuencia  mas alta y nitida que los drivers con trompeta ,, ese modelo los usan mucho para los soundcar ,, ( ojo ) mosca con ellos ,,, por que son cuatro  ,, mas los que tienen los medios ,,, no vayas a quedar sordo o te revientes los oidos ,, metele una buena ecualizada y todo quedara fino ,, jeje ,, ese modelo de bajos es recomendable para recintos serrados  ( salas , dormitorios , etc ,, ) la ventaja que tienes es que fabricaste 4 y si los trabajas con un crossover puedes tener buenos resultado en espacios medio abiertos ,, saludos y disfruta tus cajas que estan ,,,, "" epxaudio ""


----------



## Mastodonte Man

epxaudio dijo:


> ...ese modelo los usan mucho para los soundcar ,, ( ojo ) mosca con ellos ,,, por que son cuatro  ,, mas los que tienen los medios ,,, no vayas a quedar sordo o te revientes los oidos...



Agradezco el dato  , yo usé estos porque efectivamente me gusto mas el sonido que daban, me dieron la sensación de que daban un sonido mucho mejor que los drivers de rosca y por eso los compre.
Los tweeters que traen los medios están ahí porque los medios son medio-agudo, osea reproducen aprox. desde 100Hz-19KHz pero estos igual tienen un crossover para que solo reproduzcan entre 500Hz y 4KHz, osea que estos en si agudo no dan pero asi los medios suenan mejor.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## chauupinela

Hola amigos, no quería dejar de pasar el año sin mostrarles este proyecto que me tuvo todo el año  trabajando.
Es un baflecito HiFi para mi casa, un poquito grande pero de como llegue a ese diseño necesitaría más tiempo para explayarme.
Por ahora no quería dejar pasar la oportunidad de desearles feliz año a todos y que empiezen el año nuevo con nuevos proyectos de bafles DIY

Un abrazo y Felicidades

Ernesto


----------



## edwindj

Tacatomon dijo:


> Claro que hay un diseño para 12", pero no te servirá para usarlo como Subwoofer. Estos Baffles están pensados para PA y no llegan tan abajo en frecuencia como para usarlos en Subwoofers.
> 
> En ese ese caso especifico, siguen llevando ventaja los Baffles reflex bien calculados.



buenos dias amigo tacatomo que parlante de 15 de marca me aconsejas para armar el cubo. me esta interesando armarlo.


----------



## osk_rin

chauupinela dijo:


> Hola amigos, no quería dejar de pasar el año sin mostrarles este proyecto que me tuvo todo el año  trabajando.
> Es un baflecito HiFi para mi casa, un poquito grande pero de como llegue a ese diseño necesitaría más tiempo para explayarme.
> Ernesto


Gran trabajo  si mis ojos no me mienten, le fabricaste el corrector de fase a los medios cierto?
La ventaja de un gran bafle es que a nadie se le antojara moverlos XD.


----------



## chauupinela

Los medios son de GB Audio y vienen con el corrector!!
Si miras bien, vas a ver que tiene rueditas, la limpieza es más fácil así, de la casa digo.
Calculo que pesa cerca de 80 kg y no tiene forma fácil de agarrarlo, más por los ángulos quebrados que se te resbalan de la mano, así que las rueditas son fundamentales!!


----------



## Fitap

Felicitaciones Chauupinela, te quedaron muy bien, rara la forma, pero es la forma que se deberia buscar segun recomiendan algunos por las frecuencias estacionarias.

Ahora, 80 ks, me resultan como mucho, pudiste sacar fotos del proyecto?


----------



## chauupinela

Hola Fitap, si es mucho peso, pero es lo que salió, jaja, están hechos con MDF de 25mm. + refuerzos interiores + superposiciones de placas para poder hacer los chanfles (parezco el chavo) + el woofer de 15" + etc. etc.
Tengo fotos de todo el proceso más que nada para poder hacer las dos cajas iguales, y para acordarme de que los próximos los voy a hacer cuadraditos y de 30 x 30 o lo que sea, pero gigantes nunca más!!


----------



## svartahrid

Interesante pasarse por aquí y ver todos estos monstruos acústicos.  Y este armatoste ? veo que tiene dos ductos acústicos aislados, uno que conecta con la parte trasera del woofer, y otro con la delantera. Esta bocina es de esas que son diseñadas para cubrir tanto bajos como medios ? o sólo cubrirá bajos ?


----------



## 18soundart

svartahrid dijo:


> Interesante pasarse por aquí y ver todos estos monstruos acústicos.  Y este armatoste ? veo que tiene dos ductos acústicos aislados, uno que conecta con la parte trasera del woofer, y otro con la delantera. Esta bocina es de esas que son diseñadas para cubrir tanto bajos como medios ? o sólo cubrirá bajos ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://speakerplans.com/images/x1a.jpg



Son tipo pasa banda

de sexto orden , son este tipo de cajon


----------



## svartahrid

18soundart dijo:


> Son tipo pasa banda
> 
> de sexto orden , son este tipo de cajon



Ay amigo, pensé que era evidente mi ignorancia, me estás hablando en chino con eso.  Y a fin de cuentas, respecto a mi duda, me parece obvio que sacarán enormes graves, pero qué hay de los medios ? también esa misma bocina cubrirá ese rango de sonido ? o es exclusivamente para frecuencias bajas ? porque mira que la caja destina un 30% aproximadamente a la cara externa del woofer, es lo que me genera la duda.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese tipo de baffles se centran en una banda pasante que va desde 30Hz hasta 200Hz en algunos casos. Son estrictamente baffles para frecuencias bajas.

Saludos!


----------



## svartahrid

Nunca he comprendido el porqué de algunos bafles tienen el tubo de sintonía en la parte de atrás, cuando se supone que una de las bondades del bass reflex es que por ese puerto saca un interesante sonido de bajos, así que por qué no ponerlo al frente ? Ya en su tiempo llegué a tener unos bafles con la "salida de aire" en la parte de atrás, y el sonido se volvía horrible cuando las bocinas no tenían por detrás una pared.  Por eso llegué a tener peleas con mi padre, que estaba de necio queriendo situar los bafles en un lugar donde atrás no había paredes, esto entre la sección sala/cocina de la casa, en la parte de arriba ayudado por dos soportes que sontendrían las bocinas, y yo le decía, no, ahí donde las quieres se ven bonitas, pero el sonido es horrible, mejor pongámolas acá (había un como pretíl de cemento (counter) de 1 metro de alto entre la división de la cocina y la sala), entonces en una esquina inferior situaba el par de bocinas sobre de un banquito, el sonido era más grueso y la onda salía disparada toda al frente, no como las tenía mi padre que la parte trasera apuntaba al infinito, al pátio trasero.  Aunque tuvieran el tubo de sintonía al frente, pienso que no hay comparación cuando las tienes situadas donde justo atrás hay una paréd. 

Aprovecho para contar otra anécdota, aunque nada más no se olviden de contestarme esa primera duda. Tengo un tío que es carpintero, y seguido se construía todo tipo de bocinas, bien bonitas, con acabos de madera de lujo y un barníz de... de aquellos... ! Una pena que las hiciera sin tomar en consideración los datos técnicos de las bocinas, por lo que pasaban a ser simples gabinetes que no concordaban con las exigencias y especificaciones de la bocina.  Yo también hace tiempo no sabía este dato, y de hecho le iba a pedir a ese tio que me hiciera un gabinete para unas bocinas, diseñado por mí sólo en formas, sin tomar en cuenta ningún parámetro! lo bueno que al final me decanté por comprar unos cajones llamados basucas de 12", los cuales exprimían bien bonito las capacidades de las nuevas bocinas que quería montar.


Ver el archivo adjunto 72432


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Comparto con ustedes, una de las cosas que mas había anhelado. 

 

Al fin puedo aplicar HPF o subsonico a los graves, para no sobre excursionar el cono. Y le puedo dar retardo a los mid/high . Falta el micrófono y coloco a tres vías activo 

PD: en la foto está todo junto. Pero en mi habitación yo lo uso estéreo. Cerwin + Top en cada esquina. La definición ha mejorado en todo. Solo que los ajustes se los he dado "a oído" respetando "los thiele/small".


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Aprovechando las vacaciones y también de que tenía unos altavoces por ahí guardados, me dispuse a cortar madera y armar estos 








Ya luego en el camino los iré perfeccionando.


----------



## osk_rin

porque un par de bafles no son suficientes.. siempre se querran mas y mas XD

excelnte trabajo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> porque un par de bafles no son suficientes.. siempre se querran mas y mas XD


Y... ese es el efecto de "la luz de la revelación"... de pasar de hacer cajas y que suenen .. como sea que suenen, a diseñar una caja para que suene como vos querés que lo haga.


----------



## DannyR

Excelentes trabajos todos los presentados! los felicito! y concuerdo con lo que dice svartahrid, con que necesidad los tubos de sintonia los ponen detras del bafle? tengo unos bafles para computadora que tienen de ésta forma los tubos.. si uno se pone por detras de estos, se puede sentir los graves, en cambio al frente son casi puros medios.. un mal diseño o que?


----------



## juanfilas

DannyR dijo:


> Excelentes trabajos todos los presentados! los felicito! y concuerdo con lo que dice svartahrid, con que necesidad los tubos de sintonia los ponen detras del bafle? tengo unos bafles para computadora que tienen de ésta forma los tubos.. si uno se pone por detras de estos, se puede sentir los graves, en cambio al frente son casi puros medios.. un mal diseño o que?


 
Danny no importa donde pongas el tubo de sintonía, es exactamente lo mismo, arriba, en un lateral, al frente, atras... Seguramente los bafles de tu computadora estan mal diseñandos desde 0 y solo escuchas los graves cuando te podes detras por que estas mas cerca de la pared y escuchas menos los medios y agudos


----------



## DAXMO

Muy lindos, muy buen trabajo, son los mejores los que se hacen en casa y para mejorar siempre hay tiempo, felicitaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## pedrojc7

Hola a todos!
Respecto al tubo de sintonía ubicado en la parte trasera, quisiera decir que deben tener en cuenta que dependiendo su diámetro y longitud estás tuneando la caja a una frecuencia baja, por lo general debajo de 60Hz, y estas frecuencias carecen de direccionalidad. Por lo tanto no es importante hacía donde apunta. Entre mas baja sea la frecuencia a la cuál se tunea la caja menos importante es la posición del tubo. A frecuencias mas altas (poco frecuente) debe estar en la parte delantera.
Un saludo!


----------



## Fitap

pedrojc7 dijo:


> Entre mas baja sea la frecuencia a la cuál se tunea la caja menos  importante es la posición del tubo. A frecuencias mas altas (poco  frecuente) debe estar en la parte delantera.



Estoy con la diyuntiva de colocar el tubo adelante o atras del gabinete de mis HUM 3 vias y me gustaria saber si es asi como lo afirmas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ya te han explicado como es el asunto del port. si queres convencerte por vos mismo vas a tener que estudiar acustica y radiacion de ondas.
No entiendo que mas queres que te expliquen.... el proximo paso requiere matematica avanzada.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

después de tanto tiempo,sigo con mis torres que las pinte de negro.
falta lijar bastante y por lo menos darle otra mano mas de pintura y después laca,tambien el crossover que ya inicie mi busqueda de capacitores de poliester 
edit: son de caja sellada,el midrange esta separado del woofer,cuando las relleno le lleno toda la caja o solo los laterales dejando un hueco de aire?


----------



## ramiro77

Convenientemente llená toda la caja. Pero andá midiendo si podés la curva de impedancia y fijate que el pico de baja frecuencia no se te corra demasiado. Al agregar lana de vidrio en cantidad modificás de forma virtual el litraje interno y podría no ser beneficioso. Por supuesto cuanto más llenes, más matás lo que ocurra adentro de la caja.


----------



## pedrojc7

Fitap dijo:


> Estoy con la diyuntiva de colocar el tubo adelante o atras del gabinete de mis HUM 3 vias y me gustaria saber si es asi como lo afirmas.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola,
Sí, es como lo afirmo 
A qué frecuencia vas a tunear la caja? De cualquier forma, seguro que será una frecuencia baja, así que decídelo tú de acuerdo a tus gustos, yo siempre lo pongo delante. 
Un saludo!


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día:

Me animé a subir un par de fotos de mi primer bafle DIY, para guitarra, lo que llaman Pantalla 1x12, lleva un parlante Eminence Legend 1258, me guié de un tutorial que encontré navegando por la web (http://www.guitarraprofesional.com/Pantalla1x12/Pantalla1x12.htm), es una caja cerrada en la parte trasera... con dos puertos para graves, al frente.

Utilicé la madera más común por éstos lares (Copaiba), pero me estoy animando a probar con MDF (y de hecho que lo haré!). 
El pintado (texturizado), lo hice con la mezcla de cola sintetica + esmalte sintetico (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/hacer-texturizado-cajas-13967/), y al final le puse unas capas de barniz transparente de poliuretano en spray, cosa de lo que me arrepiento  pues éste barniz "transparente" en realidad es Ambar (lo decian las instrucciones...) 
En la siguiente caja que construya espero poder corregir éstos y otros muchos errores 

A pesar de todo... el resultado en sonido me gusta, aunque hasta ahora solo lo probé con un amplificador de 15W, los graves tienen presencia, no es "nasal" como los tipicos "Combo" que tienen abierta la parte trasera... 

Los siguientes videos muestran las diferencias entre éstos tipos de cajas en aplicaciones para guitarras.

Closed Back / Open Back / Ported Back

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STaL-wMlbds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH1poQnuYng

Bienvenida la crítica, sugerencias y consejos 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Buenas ya comence con la elaboracion de mi cubo 18, en MDF, la cosa no esta como para gastar mas, asi va


----------



## Tacatomon

Así mas o menos quedaron los C18 que terminé hace unas semanas.

































































Saludos al foro!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

viejo quedaron de lujo, felicidades, los pintaste con alguna pintura especial?, otra cosa una ves lei que era bueno por dentro hecharle afalto liquido al cajon, que sabes de eso?


----------



## detrakx

Por aca vas a encontrar recetas varias, para pintar tus cajas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/hacer-texturizado-cajas-13967/


----------



## Delphos

Tacatomon dijo:


> Así mas o menos quedaron los C18 que terminé hace unas semanas.
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/G3EF2Ad.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/0bA77R1.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DJyWWaP.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xtnbW3a.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rvBiFim.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/61DiqFb.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vhsBZuF.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Bjr8ibR.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/cqfSXBi.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZHTIiGV.png
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/aak0qNC.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/a6PVVQ3.gif
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Excelente trabajo amigo Tacato, felicidades, que tal el sonido, ya los probaste?? yo los mios los tengo pendientes todavia, esas agarraderas como las hiciste??? solo perforaste y por la parte de adentro pusiste una tapa del mismo material??

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias, la receta para el recubrimiento está en el tema que puso @detrakx. Es muy fácil de hacer y los resultados son bastante aceptables.

Delphos. El sonido es extremo. La presión sonora resultante por 2 de esas unidades es bastante fuerte, incluso a varios metros de distancia. Necesito conseguir un sencillo medidor de SPL para poder hacer un barrido de frecuencias y ver el SPL resultante a 1W/1m desde 30Hz a 120Hz.

Las agarraderas son simples huecos sobre los laterales. Por dentro llevan un pequeño cajón de madera para complementar. Están clavados, atornillados y encolados como en los ensambles principales del baffle.

No me quiero imaginar la presión y la extensión en subgraves que podrían generar estos baffles con un altavoz como el 18NLW9400 de EighteenSound o un B&C 18SW115... Bass para toda la ciudad!






Saludos!


----------



## Delphos

Gracias por contestar amigo Tacato, y utilizaste filtro subsonico, o solamente pasa bajos???


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

bueno ya esta agarrando forma esto,










esta como me puso a sudar


----------



## Tacatomon

Uso un Xover con filtro HP fijado en 30Hz y el LP fijado en 100Hz. LR @24db/oct.

Aunque, siento que para obtener el máximo rendimiento en subgraves, debería estar fijado en 25Hz-80Hz con altavoces como el 18SW115, por ejemplo.

DJ UNDERGROUND, se ve muy bien tu trabajo. ¿Cuantos baffles vas a elaborar? Yo me quedé con ganas de ensamblar los 4... Pero como primero pensé en el rendimiento de la caja y mejor fui precavido en no hacer tantas.

Como quiera, no son para uso personal. Son prototipos y dentro de poco serán vendidas.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

gracias, solo voy hacer uno, esto es para la sala de la casa, la situacion economica esta ruda por estos lares, y los bajos buenos estan por la nubes, voy hacer este por no dejar, ya que todavia tengo el AB36 que hice y publique aqui.

Otra cosa, de casualidad a este cajon no se podria poner una tabla en la parte superio de atras, en la esquina, asi como para que es sonido se deslice, como un tobogan, no se si me explico, bueno los cerwin vegas lo tiene arriba y abajo, en la imagen la franja negra seria la tabla en la esquina


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola Taca, felicidades por tus bafles se ven impresionantes ...Dj Underground conque Conduntor vas a cargar  tu bafle???


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Tacatomon la corneta es 15"?, la de la imagen

y asi va quedando


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola Taca, felicidades por tus bafles se ven impresionantes ...Dj Underground conque Conduntor vas a cargar  tu bafle???



una bohem de 1200 W, 600 RMS, digamos que es una gama media jejeje


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya quedó, mejor dicho!

Mmm. ¿A que "corneta" te refieres?

En las imágenes que coloqué no sale ningún driver de compresión.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> una bohem de 1200 W, 600 RMS, digamos que es una gama media jejeje



a esta,


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ya quedó, mejor dicho!
> 
> Mmm. ¿A que "corneta" te refieres?
> 
> En las imágenes que coloqué no sale ningún driver de compresión.
> 
> Saludos!


Don Taca, aquí por estos pagos, todo transductor, ya sea tweeter, midrange, woofer, etc les llaman cornetas


----------



## Tacatomon

Oh, Ahora entiendo.

El altavoz no es la gran cosa. Es un "basket" nacional reparado genéricamente. Tendrá un VC de 3" y 400W a lo mucho. Los uso para el demo del equipo.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Tacatomon dijo:


> Oh, Ahora entiendo.
> 
> El altavoz no es la gran cosa. Es un "basket" nacional reparado genéricamente. Tendrá un VC de 3" y 400W a lo mucho. Los uso para el demo del equipo.
> 
> Saludos!



a ok, pero la pregunta fue si es de 15", el altavoz


----------



## edwindj

una pregunta amigo Tacatomon porque colocas el parlante con el iman hacia dentro y no con el iman hacia fuera.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cierto, me perdí con lo de la "corneta"

El altavoz es de 18".

@edwindj

Estoy probando el sistema de ésta manera, para acostumbrarme al sonido. Cuando tenga un tiempo, cambiaré los altavoces de posición y notaré que tanto cambia la respuesta en frecuencia a "oido" además para también analizar el comportamiento de los altavoces. Como sea, así de esta forma, solo se inverte la conexión de los altavoces al amplificador para estar en fase con los mid-bass. Con el imán "de fuera" se conecta normalmente (rojo con rojo).

Saludos!

En éste tema se habla más acerca del diseño y sus distintas formas de montaje: http://bit.ly/1eOnZed


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

a ok, lo pregunte porque la caja se ve mas grande, por lo normal el altavoz queda pegado a la orilla de la caja,

ya me fije, depende de la cesta del altavoz,


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

bueno asi se ven,


----------



## anderson torres

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> bueno asi se ven,
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/2ecmafk.jpg



Excelente! yo quiero algo asi!


----------



## epxaudio

Saludos compañeros ,, estoy por aca de nuevo al ruebo ,,jeje  aqui les dejo unas imagenes a los que les gusta el buen sonido , y los diseños de cajas acusticas ,,fabricados en casa ,,  espero que les guste y agradesco como siempre las criticas constructivas para ir mejorando en mis diseños ,,,, saludos :"" epxaudio ""


----------



## juank35

> Saludos compañeros ,, estoy por aca de nuevo al ruebo ,,jeje  aqui les dejo unas imagenes a los que les gusta el buen sonido , y los diseños de cajas acusticas ,,fabricados en casa ,, espero que les guste y agradesco como siempre las criticas constructivas para ir mejorando en mis diseños ,,,, saludos :"" epxaudio ""



que impresionante algun dia are que el mio cresca asi


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Bueno aqui seguimos,


















La ciencia era pintarlo primero y despues forrarlo, pero esto me quita mas tiempo, y pintarlo es lo de menos. Estoy pensando en hecharle unas manos de barniz color saman por dentro, queria pintarlo de blanco pero se va a ensuciar mas rapido, vamos a ver que hago, si no me voy por el color negro y listo


----------



## diegomj1973

Esto que presento son mis cajas TV. Se aprovecharon los gabinetes de dos viejos televisores TELEFUNKEN Bisonic 20", de los que me gustaron su terminación simil madera (hay mucha gente que los tira, por suerte!!!). Les coloqué dos tapas laterales, previo "barrer" un trozo adicional de lo que constituía el piso del televisor. Los parlantitos son "rescates" de un home theater muy pe.......orros que pasó a mejor vida. Son sellados, pero no siguieron ninguna regla técnica ni cálculo. De todos modos, las cajas selladas son bastante permisivas y no van taaan mal. Dispone de dos borneras para configurarlo como deseé: 4 ohmios, 16 ohmios, 8 ohmios (como radiador pasivo o cuando se me queme uno por bruteza). Aprendí a usar la fresadora con sus frentes.

Ya vendrán tiempos de construir alguno con todas las de la ley...

Saludos


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Buenas asi quedaron los toy´s


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Muy bien se ve.

 Ahora, ¿que tal se oye? ¿Cómo se comporta esa caja con respecto a la Cerwin que tenias? 

Creo que tenemos el mismo bajo, Bohem KN6018


----------



## epxaudio

saludos compañeros ,, estoy por aca de nuevo al ruedo  , jejeje ,, comparto con ustedes como siempre mis  proyectos y le dejo unas imagenes  de unos monitores para altavoz de 15" con su respectivo driver para alta potencia ,, y que los quiero colgar ,, tipo array ,, saludos y como siempre agradezco las criticas constructivas para mejorar dia a  dia en mis proyectos , """ epxaudio ""


----------



## chaga

hola muy buenas noches acudo ante ustedes que tienen mas y mejor experiencia para ayudarme a elaborar o fabricar dos cajas para bajo  que tipo de cajas me recomiendan para unos pioneer ts-w310d4 y dos columnas principales con doble parlante de 8" un medio de 6" y un twitter bala  muchas gracias si me podrían colaborar. y muy buenas noches


----------



## Martincl

Hola, que opinan de estas cajas? 
Un saludo!


----------



## Martincl

lo pegunto, porque tengo ganas de armar unas así......


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches gente del foro, luego de un largo tiempo de no postear (estuve trabajando en otro rubro),en estos días me puse las pilas y termine los frentes de mis columnas. el cuerpo es de mdf de 8mm calado y rebajado todos los bordes con fresa y la tela es la que se denomina comercialmente como segunda piel, bastante elástica y manejable. para pegarla (luego de varias pruebas) me decidí por el pegatela, me sorprendio . muy fácil de usar y pega exelente.  estuve viendo y como a la columna la levante como unos 4 cm del suelo por las patas de goma que le coloque, los frentes los deje 2 cm mas largos que la columna, le dan un muy lindo aspecto. espero les guste. tengo en mente algunos proyectitos nuevos pero depende de la permeabilidad de la aduana para pasar lo que tengo en mente encargar. bueno un saludo a todos nuevamente, Sergio.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Compañeros del foro,aca les traigo lo ultimo salido de mi cueva  creo que alguna vez mostre los otros bafles pero ahora modifique los de 12" y los hice totalmente nuevos,ademas compre el difusor original de aluminio XT1086 de 18Sound y tambien cambie mis drivers B&C DE200 por unos B&C DE250
 asi que el sistema esta compuesto por:

*Cubo Sub 18LW1400 (18Sound)

12MB600 (18Sound)

B&C DE250 (B&C,no llegaba a comprar un 18Sound con las mismas caracteristicas)*

Es increible la calidad de sonido que logre con todo esto y el buen SPL,las potencias y procesadores estan en una de las fotos tambien.


*Tacatomon*!! aca esta la foto de los Cubu Sub que me pediste cuando las terminara,tarde pero seguro jaja


----------



## Tacatomon

Oh, Veamos...







Tal como lo imaginaba... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excelente equipo Dimebag. De 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## jorger

Os muestro un bafle que estamos terminando un amigo y yo. Foto a final del post.
Es un subwoofer de car audio pioneer de 12" TSW305, bobina simple de 4 ohm (mejor, no me simpatizan los doble bobina). Como dato, el subwoofer no es mio, sino de mi amigo. Buena adquisición. La simulación en winisd, almenos promete. Buenos graves profundos, que es lo que nos interesa.
Caja hecha a medida. 40.8L contando con el volumen que ocupa el propio sub. Será sintonizada a 38Hz. Lo usaremos para fiestas de cumpleaños y cosas así.
Sin más, en la foto la caja en crudo con el sub metido, básicamente para ver como queda.
Nos falta hacer el agujero del puerto , meter el puerto (9cm de diametro interior), hacer el agujero del conector, poner el conector, y desmontar la caja entera para volver a montarla con sellante. Que no se escape nada de aire. Ah, y tapizarla.
Un saludo.


----------



## jorger

Ya está terminada y probada, a falta de la tapicería que eso quedará para otro dia. Nuevamente, fotos al final del post En este foro no me deja situar las imágenes donde quiero desde tapatalk, mi no saber por qué.
Las primeras pruebas han superado nuestras espectativas. Han sido en el lugar de las fotos, un local con acústica pésima para subgraves, por experiencia propia. Aun así, con este sub se hacen notar esas frecuencias tan bajas que tanto nos gustan. Veremos como se comporta finalmente mañana en la fiesta, lugar cuya acústica es muy buena. El ampli es un LM3886, del cual ya postearé fotos con sus tripas en su correspondiente tema.

Han sido 3 horas de trabajo entre agujereado, lijado, acomodado, sellado y montaje final. El agujero del puerto se nos ha resistido hasta que ha quedado como debía, mucha lija y mucho repaso para que el puerto entrara. Muy a presión, pero ha entrado. Mejor eso que pasarse de diámetro. Y también sellado en los bordes. Hay que tapar toda posibilidad de fuga por muy perfecto que quede.
Ahí van las fotos. Un saludo.


----------



## osk_rin

el lm3886 suena muy bien en subwoofer yo lo uso en paralelo


----------



## ramiro77

jorger dijo:


> Ya está terminada y probada, a falta de la tapicería que eso quedará para otro dia. Nuevamente, fotos al final del post En este foro no me deja situar las imágenes donde quiero desde tapatalk, mi no saber por qué.
> Las primeras pruebas han superado nuestras espectativas. Han sido en el lugar de las fotos, un local con acústica pésima para subgraves, por experiencia propia. Aun así, con este sub se hacen notar esas frecuencias tan bajas que tanto nos gustan. Veremos como se comporta finalmente mañana en la fiesta, lugar cuya acústica es muy buena. El ampli es un LM3886, del cual ya postearé fotos con sus tripas en su correspondiente tema.
> 
> Han sido 3 horas de trabajo entre agujereado, lijado, acomodado, sellado y montaje final. El agujero del puerto se nos ha resistido hasta que ha quedado como debía, mucha lija y mucho repaso para que el puerto entrara. Muy a presión, pero ha entrado. Mejor eso que pasarse de diámetro. Y también sellado en los bordes. Hay que tapar toda posibilidad de fuga por muy perfecto que quede.
> Ahí van las fotos. Un saludo.



Pequeñisimo consejo para el sellado: fijate de mandarle fastix o algún pegamento a la bornera, del lado de adentro del bafle. Esa bornera que usaste suele venir con el plástico perforado por el cual pasa el contacto metálico, y pierden aire por ahí causando soplidos y cosas raras cuando les das mucha caña. Si ya lo hiciste o si no es el caso, desestimá el mensaje.

Ontopic: muy bonito el sub. Qué emplearás para la terminación?


----------



## jorger

ramiro77 dijo:


> Pequeñisimo consejo para el sellado: fijate de mandarle fastix o algún pegamento a la bornera, del lado de adentro del bafle. Esa bornera que usaste suele venir con el plástico perforado por el cual pasa el contacto metálico, y pierden aire por ahí causando soplidos y cosas raras cuando les das mucha caña. Si ya lo hiciste o si no es el caso, desestimá el mensaje.
> 
> Ontopic: muy bonito el sub. Qué emplearás para la terminación?


Se agradece el consejo, sinceramente olvidé ese detalle esta vez. Gracias por recordármelo 
Para la terminación le daremos una capa tapaporos, barniz, y poco más. Y después el tapizado. No necesitamos más. Creo.
Edit: El sub ha resultado todo un éxtito. Acabamos de probarlo en suodicho lugar y funciona muy bien. Buenos graves, se sienten bien las vibraciones.
Un saludo.


----------



## ramiro77

Barniz y luego tapizado?
Ahorrate el tapaporos, el barníz y pegá directamente el tapizado con cemento de contacto.
Muy bueno va!


----------



## ramiro77

Bueno, hace mucho que no les dejo fotos de ningún proyecto así que aquí van unas.
Son unos bafles 4 vías inspirados en los JBL 4344MKII que me encargó un muchacho (en un principio la idea era clonarlos, pero los parlantes no son exactamente los mismos así que hubo que conformarse con la inspiración). Es realmente impresionante como suenan. Las distorsiones me sorprendieron, muy muy bajas. 
Los drivers que llevan son Selenium 15SW1P, Selenium 10MB3P, JBL 2426h y JBL 2402h. Las cajas fueron enchapadas en roble cerejeira y laqueadas en cámara de pintura con poliuretánica.

Espero que les gusten!!


----------



## pppppo

Los tw originales eran tipo bala? Hasta ahora no encontre ninguno que suene como los domo de seda o textiles. Expectacular el trabajo!


----------



## ramiro77

Eran bala originales. Y no cualquier tweeter, son unos JBL 2402h. Muy buena performance. Los genéricos o chinos suelen sonar mal. Pero eso pasa también con cualquier tipo de parlante, sea un tw bala, domo de seda, woofer, medio o lo que sea; )


----------



## fabybu

Hola ramiro77, impresionante tu trabajo.
Quedaron hermosos los bafles. Muy prolijo todo.

Saludos.


----------



## pppppo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Eran bala originales. Y no cualquier tweeter, son unos JBL 2402h. Muy buena performance. Los genéricos o chinos suelen sonar mal. Pero eso pasa también con cualquier tipo de parlante, sea un tw bala, domo de seda, woofer, medio o lo que sea; )


 

Los escuche hace varios años, y si son mejores que las cosas que andan dando vuelta. A esta altura me quedo con los domo, el sonido es mas delicado. Tampoco uso ya mas que un par de cientos de watts en total. Una vez me quedaron 4 de esos de un boliche de lanus y la verdad eran un caño al lado de los demás.


----------



## ramiro77

Bueno, decir que el sonido de un domo es más delicado que otra cosa sin hacer un análisis previo es un tanto arriesgado.
Hay tweeters domo que son tan pésimos que la THD es altísima y de delicados no tienen nada. Estos bala en particular tienen THD potable y muy menor a muchos domos. Bien cortado suenan como cualquier tweeter decente. El problema ocurre cuando los cortan muy abajo y les dan demasiada caña, chillan feo, pero sucede con cualquier tweeter eso.

De qué boliche los sacaste los tuyos? Yo soy de Lanús, somos vecinos de localidades jeje.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> El problema ocurre cuando los cortan muy abajo y les dan demasiada caña, chillan feo, pero sucede con cualquier tweeter eso.


El problema no es cortarlo bajo (bue.. no por debajo de la Fs) sino COMO se lo corta. Si usás filtros pasivos, estás completamente atado de pies y manos, y tenés que elegir 3 veces la Fs como frecuencia de corte, como MUY mínimo, si no querés luchar con un depelote importante de filtros pasivos de orden alto.
Si usás corte activo - y lo hacés bien - podés recortar mucho más abajo sin ningún problema, y aún asi mantener todo controlado. Por supuesto, si el tweeter es malo no va a sonar como una maravilla solo por que lo cortés en activo, pero la idea es poner las cosas en el contexto adecuado


----------



## ramiro77

Discrepo parcialmente. Si bien cortar lejos de la Fs (o con una pendiente adecuada, tal que permita que a la Fs la atenuación sea suficiente para no oír fenómenos resonantes) suele ser una "regla", el tema es que hay tweeters que si bien la Fs es baja, la THD es muy alta inclusive una o dos octavas por encima de la Fs, lo cual obliga necesariamente a cortar ya no lejos de la Fs sino de la THD, y además hacerlo con filtros duros si se pretende no usarlo de supertweeter. Tenés un claro ejemplo en los tweet que usé en mis bafles, los XT25. El escenario es similar al que te describí. Un tweeter con distorsiones ridículamente bajas por encima de 3khz, pero que si se pretende darle un poco de caña no se puede cortarlo por debajo de 2.5khz ni a menos de 24db por octava. Mucha THD hasta 1.5khz y en esa zona se dispara feo si les das un poco de potencia.
Tampoco la regla es cortar a x veces la Fs (y en qué órden?  ), sino medir, simular y hacer las cosas bien. Con criterio similar yo podría cortar los XT25 en 1.5khz y claramente no se puede, ni siquiera con filtros activos y pretender sacarles un SPL aceptable para oír de forma agradable. Y no sucede que sea un tweeter malo sino que pasa por otro lado el asunto.

Por otro lado usar filtros pasivos de alto órden no tiene ninguna complicación. Armar un cross activo lleva un buen rato. Un pasivo, lo único que lleva tiempo es hacer las bobinas. En un par de horas está todo armado y listo para sonar. Me pareció siempre más rápido. De todas maneras se haga en activo o en pasivo, si se mide todo bien, se calcula todo bien y no se le dan bola a las reglas pitufoideas que no llevan a nada más que al fracaso, el resultado seguramente sea el mismo a fines prácticos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Discrepo parcialmente. Si bien cortar lejos de la Fs (o con una pendiente adecuada, tal que permita que a la Fs la atenuación sea suficiente para no oír fenómenos resonantes) suele ser una "regla", el tema es que hay tweeters que si bien la Fs es baja, la THD es muy alta inclusive una o dos octavas por encima de la Fs, lo cual obliga necesariamente a cortar ya no lejos de la Fs sino de la THD, y además hacerlo con filtros duros si se pretende no usarlo de supertweeter. Tenés un claro ejemplo en los tweet que usé en mis bafles, los XT25. El escenario es similar al que te describí. Un tweeter con distorsiones ridículamente bajas por encima de 3khz, pero que si se pretende darle un poco de caña no se puede cortarlo por debajo de 2.5khz ni a menos de 24db por octava. Mucha THD hasta 1.5khz y en esa zona se dispara feo si les das un poco de potencia.


Es que ese es el problema... vos ponés la THD por delante de todo, y si bien es un valor importante y que hay que impedir que se vaya al diablo, la THD parece no tener un correlato psicoacústico relevante (nadie le dá bola a menos que sea espantosamente alta) y las distorsiones espaciales son mucho mas importantes y perceptibles. Entonces hay mayor libertad de la que se supone para hacer los cortes, y esa libertad se consigue sin mirar taaaan de cerca la THD.
Dos pesos aparte es la capacidad de manejo de potencia del tweeter y el Xmax del tweeter, pero esas son limitaciones que hay que analizar de otra forma, y que de una manera u otra están atadas a la frecuencia de corte elegida.



ramiro77 dijo:


> Tampoco la regla es cortar a x veces la Fs (y en qué órden?  ), sino medir, simular y hacer las cosas bien. Con criterio similar yo podría cortar los XT25 en 1.5khz y claramente no se puede, ni siquiera con filtros activos y pretender sacarles un SPL aceptable para oír de forma agradable. Y no sucede que sea un tweeter malo sino que pasa por otro lado el asunto.


No es que sea "una regla", sino que para xovers pasivos es una referencia "de partida". Por supuesto que hay que medir, simular y toda la bola para hacer las cosas como corresponde, pero si uno mide y no termina de entender "que es lo que se mide y cual es el contexto" vas a terminar completamente perseguido por lograr un diseño alucinante en distorsión que va a pasar desapercibido en las salas donde se los escuche. Digo....una THD de -80dB muy probablemente es igual de inescuchable que una de -60dB o de -40dB en el contexto de una sala de escucha... por pitufa o buena que esta sea.

El XT25 es un excelente tweeter pero no es un buen ejemplo por que tiene un montón de particularidades (y no solo la distorsión) que restringen su campo de aplicación.



ramiro77 dijo:


> Por otro lado usar filtros pasivos de alto órden no tiene ninguna complicación. Armar un cross activo lleva un buen rato. Un pasivo, lo único que lleva tiempo es hacer las bobinas. En un par de horas está todo armado y listo para sonar. Me pareció siempre más rápido. De todas maneras se haga en activo o en pasivo, si se mide todo bien, se calcula todo bien y no se le dan bola a las reglas pitufoideas que no llevan a nada más que al fracaso, el resultado seguramente sea el mismo a fines prácticos.


Los filtros pasivos de orden alto no son complicados de hacer, sobre todo si los calcula un proceso de optimización computarizado, el problema es que finalmente estás haciendo un filtro pasivo high-end que trae mas problemas que soluciones:


Adiós al damping-factor para el control del woofer (o mid-woofer), que debe valer 30 como mínimo (cables+bobinas < 0.12Ω). Si controlás el DF con bobinas de alambre grueso, adiós a la billetera y al peso del rollo de cable... ni hablar si es de 4º orden... son dos rollos de magnitud similar.. por CADA baffle.
Los capacitores a usar no deberían ser de Poliester, por que generan distorsión relativamente alta cuando se le aplican tensiones altas. Entonces usás polipropileno, chau billetera de nuevo y chau espacio...terminas poniendo caps que son del tamaño de una lata o mini-lata de gaseosa.... dos de estos solo para el woofer.
Y podríamos contar lo mismo (parecido) para el mid y el tweeter que viene comparativamente gratis.
Tal vez el optimizador y las simulaciones lleven a que no todos sean cortes de 4º orden... pero eso no es gratis, y en algún punto la fase te va  "molestar".
Y aún no hablo de la alineación temporal y supresión de picos (parece que los valles no molestan tanto ). Esto es casi imposible de hacer en forma pasiva sin tener impacto sobre los cruces y sobre todo, el retardo de grupo, y si tenés que meter ecualización externa... sonaste.
Por supuesto, ni hablar de que el tweeter tiene el Qts alto y "piquea" y hay que meterle un notch cerca de Fs, con el kilo de bombo que ya dije que era.
Obviamente, lo que parece (y es) simple tiene un costo... y como el karma no puede evitarse, siempre hay que dar algo para recibir algo a cambio.

El diseño de baffles es otra de las ciencias de "compromisos", y hay que tener claro que es lo que querés lograr para ver como "pesás" esos compromisos.... y no solo la THD.


----------



## pppppo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Bueno, decir que el sonido de un domo es más delicado que otra cosa sin hacer un análisis previo es un tanto arriesgado.
> Hay tweeters domo que son tan pésimos que la THD es altísima y de delicados no tienen nada. Estos bala en particular tienen THD potable y muy menor a muchos domos. Bien cortado suenan como cualquier tweeter decente. El problema ocurre cuando los cortan muy abajo y les dan demasiada caña, chillan feo, pero sucede con cualquier tweeter eso.
> 
> De qué boliche los sacaste los tuyos? Yo soy de Lanús, somos vecinos de localidades jeje.


 

Si, si, yo opino para que prueben, escuche unos jbl con bala y algo posterior con domo (creo que eran unos infinit 15" con un tw de algo parecido a polieuretano mas un harman kangdom y un makintosh (no se si escribi todo correctamente) y desde ahí siempre me gustaron  mas los domo. El boliche ya cerro y no me acuerdo el nombre pero mudamos todo a otro, yo era de adrogue. (creo que no hay nada mas subjetivo que tratar de escuchar música agradable o filedigna o las dos cosas o ninguna (whats). saludos


----------



## pppppo

El primero que no puedo girar, para mi, una dulzura de sonido y ultra baratos.


Estos son dos cajas selenium de fenólico 12 mm. con dos leea 15 bf. driver selenium d 205 ti y dos tw domo textil que encontré en una casa de audio car por dos mangos porque cuando miro la lista decía 25 uss c/u. y me dijo dame 250 $ y listo total hace 10 años que están tirados. Reemplazaron a unos bala selenium porque no podía domar la dupla driver-tw. Van apoyados sobre unas cajas 18" bass reflex con cross activo. (mi casa es muy chiquita quedaron en el taller).Me levo años comprar cosita por cosita


----------



## ramiro77

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que ese es el problema... vos ponés la THD por delante de todo, y si bien es un valor importante y que hay que impedir que se vaya al diablo, la THD parece no tener un correlato psicoacústico relevante (nadie le dá bola a menos que sea espantosamente alta) y las distorsiones espaciales son mucho mas importantes y perceptibles. Entonces hay mayor libertad de la que se supone para hacer los cortes, y esa libertad se consigue sin mirar taaaan de cerca la THD.
> Dos pesos aparte es la capacidad de manejo de potencia del tweeter y el Xmax del tweeter, pero esas son limitaciones que hay que analizar de otra forma, y que de una manera u otra están atadas a la frecuencia de corte elegida.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es que sea "una regla", sino que para xovers pasivos es una referencia "de partida". Por supuesto que hay que medir, simular y toda la bola para hacer las cosas como corresponde, pero si uno mide y no termina de entender "que es lo que se mide y cual es el contexto" vas a terminar completamente perseguido por lograr un diseño alucinante en distorsión que va a pasar desapercibido en las salas donde se los escuche. Digo....una THD de -80dB muy probablemente es igual de inescuchable que una de -60dB o de -40dB en el contexto de una sala de escucha... por pitufa o buena que esta sea.



Estás dejando de lado que la THD no es fija sino que depende pura y exclusivamente del la excursión que genere el transductor. Si el punto de cruce es muy bajo o de pendiente suave, se llega muy rápido a la zona alineal de trabajo y al diablo con el buen comportamiento. Y no vas a encontrar un sólo transductor en la faz de la tierra, que pasada su zona lineal, se mantenga ni siquiera en -40db la THD. Entonces sí es relevante y sí hay que darle la importancia que se merece.

Y más aún si tenés en cuenta que un parlante muy muy bueno te puede generar -40 a -50 db de THD en la zona lineal. Adiviná que pasa cuando pasás la zona lineal en un caso así, que es de lo más común en un parlante muy bueno 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Adiós al damping-factor para el control del woofer (o mid-woofer), que debe valer 30 como mínimo (cables+bobinas < 0.12Ω). Si controlás el DF con bobinas de alambre grueso, adiós a la billetera y al peso del rollo de cable... ni hablar si es de 4º orden... son dos rollos de magnitud similar.. por CADA baffle.



Nadie le da bola al damping factor pues después están los cables que van de cada etapa a cada sección o a cada bafle. Vos mismo lo has dicho; _la importancia del damping es, cuando menos, dudosa_, en un hilo que trata de disminuir la resistencia interna de salida de una etapa de potencia a valores muy chicos. Si es dudosa para un caso, no veo cómo pueda dejar de serlo para otro ni por qué debería tener relevancia. 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tal vez el optimizador y las simulaciones lleven a que no todos sean cortes de 4º orden... pero eso no es gratis, y en algún punto la fase te va  "molestar".
> [Y aún no hablo de la alineación temporal y supresión de picos (parece que los valles no molestan tanto ). Esto es casi imposible de hacer en forma pasiva sin tener impacto sobre los cruces y sobre todo, el retardo de grupo, y si tenés que meter ecualización externa... sonaste.
> Por supuesto, ni hablar de que el tweeter tiene el Qts alto y "piquea" y hay que meterle un notch cerca de Fs, con el kilo de bombo que ya dije que era.



Así como mencionás que la relevancia de la thd queda a merced del nivel de las mismas y de lo que perciba el oyente, todas estas cosas que mencionás también me resultan dudosas en el mismo sentido (exceptuando la resonancia a la Fs, que siempre se oye si no está correctamente tratada). Si bien son cuestiones "de libro" que son interesantes a tener en cuenta, no imagino a ningún oyente percibiendo la diferencia temporal entre un driver y otro. O escuchando el damping factor. O una diferencia de fase a 5khz en un filtro pasivo. O acaso cuando usás un EQ también percibís la diferencia de fase?  
En cambio para la mayoría de los transductores actuales buenos, la thd a partir de determinado punto es sobradamente escuchable y esto implica que no hay tanta libertad como vos suponés para esto, pero sí para el resto de las cosas que has mencionado antes.

Por último, si el problema es económico, no estás teniendo en cuenta es que para trabajar en activo se requiere sí o sí varias etapas de potencia más la electrónica que se encarga de realizar los cortes. No sé qué precios manejarán allá, pero acá hacer un filtro pasivo de pe a pa dista mucho de ser caro. 1kg de cobre hoy cuesta $160, y para un bafle 2 vías generalmente sobra. Capacitores, los de Elecond cumplen perfectamente y si bien no son baratos, tampoco son caros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Estás dejando de lado que la THD no es fija sino que depende pura y exclusivamente del la excursión que genere el transductor. Si el punto de cruce es muy bajo o de pendiente suave, se llega muy rápido a la zona alineal de trabajo y al diablo con el buen comportamiento. Y no vas a encontrar un sólo transductor en la faz de la tierra, que pasada su zona lineal, se mantenga ni siquiera en -40db la THD. Entonces sí es relevante y sí hay que darle la importancia que se merece.
> 
> Y más aún si tenés en cuenta que un parlante muy muy bueno te puede generar -40 a -50 db de THD en la zona lineal. Adiviná que pasa cuando pasás la zona lineal en un caso así, que es de lo más común en un parlante muy bueno


Por supuesto que la THD depende de la excitación, por eso es super alineal, y por supuesto que hay que darle la importancia que se merece... el tema es que *no es lo único que tiene importancia en un diseño*. Además, es sustancialmente mas molesta la distorsión por intermodulación (tipico sonido de los RE) que la THD, así que tampoco vale entonces alargar la frecuencia de corte del mid o del woofer para que el de mas arriba "no tenga THD", por que empieza a "sonar mal". Si, ya sé, también hay DIM en los highs, pero las relaciones de potencia entre los extremos de la banda son completamente distintas. Y  no hablemos del "beaming" de los parlantes grandes cuando te excedés en el corte.



ramiro77 dijo:


> Nadie le da bola al damping factor pues después están los cables que van de cada etapa a cada sección o a cada bafle. Vos mismo lo has dicho; _la importancia del damping es, cuando menos, dudosa_, en un hilo que trata de disminuir la resistencia interna de salida de una etapa de potencia a valores muy chicos. Si es dudosa para un caso, no veo cómo pueda dejar de serlo para otro ni por qué debería tener relevancia.


Ramiro: tenés que aprender a ver "que el contexto lo es todo". A mi no  me importa un DF=1000 cuando tengo metros de cable de por medio y uso el ampli en full-range, donde el DF varía  fuertmente con la frecuencia, disminuyendo cuando esta aumenta ,  así que ese valor es solo un argumento de ventas.
MUY diferente es el  caso muchisimo mas real de un DF=50 (por que tengo los cables de por  medio) que una bobina de 0.5Ω  me lo tira a 16 ... y ya estoy cerca de las válvulas . Se puede ver el punto? Y el DF alto = impedancia de salida alta y la impedancia de salida alta modifica el Qtc del baffle...
En realidad, el DF poco importa, lo que importa son las consecuencias derivadas de él... 



ramiro77 dijo:


> Así como mencionás que la relevancia de la thd queda a merced del nivel de las mismas y de lo que perciba el oyente, todas estas cosas que mencionás también me resultan dudosas en el mismo sentido (exceptuando la resonancia a la Fs, que siempre se oye si no está correctamente tratada). Si bien son cuestiones "de libro" que son interesantes a tener en cuenta, no imagino a ningún oyente percibiendo la diferencia temporal entre un driver y otro. O escuchando el damping factor. O una diferencia de fase a 5khz en un filtro pasivo. O acaso cuando usás un EQ también percibís la diferencia de fase?
> En cambio para la mayoría de los transductores actuales buenos, la thd a partir de determinado punto es sobradamente escuchable y esto implica que no hay tanta libertad como vos suponés para esto, pero sí para el resto de las cosas que has mencionado antes.


Eso de "dudar" es bueno y lo entiendo, lo que no es tan bueno es dudar de un fenómeno, como la compensación temporal, ya comprobado y 1000% audible... al punto que entre un caso y otro hay casi un metro de diferencia en la posición (altura) de la imagen respecto a los baffles.. por supuesto, dependiendo de tu distancia a los baffles. El problema es que si nunca has escuchado con la estabilidad de "altura" que te da la compensación temporal, no vas a saber de que te están hablando. Sacate la duda: escuchá sentado en el piso y sentado en tu sillón. Cerrá los ojos y ubicá la posición de la imagen a lo largo de la melodía... y te vas a dar cuenta de lo que te digo, por que no vas a oír la diferecia temporal entre los drivers, esa diferencia impacta en la construcción final de la imagen.. y eso es muuucho mas grave.



ramiro77 dijo:


> Por último, si el problema es económico, no estás teniendo en cuenta es que para trabajar en activo se requiere sí o sí varias etapas de potencia más la electrónica que se encarga de realizar los cortes. No sé qué precios manejarán allá, pero acá hacer un filtro pasivo de pe a pa dista mucho de ser caro. 1kg de cobre hoy cuesta $160, y para un bafle 2 vías generalmente sobra. Capacitores, los de Elecond cumplen perfectamente y si bien no son baratos, tampoco son caros.


Con el precio de 1 Kg de cobre armás la electrónica de los 6 canales completos cortados a 4º orden LR, incluyendo las LT que sean necesarias y los PCB. Seee... falta el trafo, la fuente -que no son caros - y el gabinete, donde podés gastar lo que te guste, pero siempre es una caja cerrada que usualmente va escondida.
Hacen falta mas amplificadores???? Seguro, y *tenés estos* por muuuucho menos del precio de un AVR-Hi-End-superfabulósico (ni hablar de las marcas esas que ya conocés )... si es que querés comprarlo...

Hay muchos mitos con esto de ir en activo...


----------



## Ratmayor

Les presento algunas fotos preliminares de un subwoofer que le estoy fabricando a mi papá 

Vista frontal, el tubo de sintonía está calculado a 50Hz.


El tubo es de 3".

El woofer va en la parte de abajo de la caja...


Aquí ya estoy posicionando el amplificador...​
Edito para agregar más avances...


Frontal ya pintado


La chapa con la marca , la hice con un PCB ;-)​


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Muy bien se ve.
> 
> Ahora, ¿que tal se oye? ¿Cómo se comporta esa caja con respecto a la Cerwin que tenias?
> 
> Creo que tenemos el mismo bajo, Bohem KN6018



si es el mismo bajo, segun YO suena igual segun yo, lastima que no tengo 2 bajos iguales, asi podria escuchar los 2 sonando y comparar el sonido uno de otro





Ratmayor dijo:


> Les presento algunas fotos preliminares de un subwoofer que le estoy fabricando a mi papá
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116139
> Vista frontal, el tubo de sintonía está calculado a 50Hz.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116140
> El tubo es de 3".
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116141El woofer va en la parte de abajo de la caja...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116142
> Aquí ya estoy posicionando el amplificador...​
> Edito para agregar más avances...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116370
> Frontal ya pintado
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116371
> La chapa con la marca , la hice con un PCB ;-)​


mi opinion, si fueras escondido los tornillo se veria mejor,


----------



## Ratmayor

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> mi opinion, si fueras escondido los tornillo se veria mejor,


Sí, pero no tenía ni recursos, ni tiempo.... Lo bueno es que ya lo terminé...


Aquí algunas fotos de sus tripas...


Detalle del amplificador montado en el disipador..


Frente / Lado


Detalle de la parte posterior, cabe destacar que la entrada es de líneas activas...


Detalle de la parte posterior, la parte inferior y el lateral...


Y de yapa un video del subwoofer funcionando (Disculpen la calidad del audio, el micrófono de la cámara se satura)


----------



## Tacatomon

Los tornillos están bien, le dan cierto aire de "rudeza industrial".

Lo malo es que el baffle no está pintado de negro.

Buen proyecto, Carlos.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## raelman

os adjunto mis pequeñines.

Completamente hechos a mano por mi, desde el diseño en CAD por ordenador hasta el final, menos la pintura y barniz.

Espero que os gusten.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Woooooow felicitaciones por ese gran trabajo!


----------



## sergio rossi

mis felicitaciones raelman, muy pero muy buena tu obra. mis mas sinceras felicitaciones. 
 una consulta que drivers utilizaste?


----------



## raelman

Los drivers y el filtro son el diseño EKTA GRANDE de troels gravesen, que yo he adaptado a las cajas que habéis visto. Los drivers son ScanSpeak 18W/8531-G00 + 12M/4631-G00 + R2604/832000

Suenan de auténtico lujo, pero no son baratos, no. 
Actualmente estoy trabajando en un proyecto que en realidad era el origen de esas cajas, yo las quería hacer con unos drivers SEAS que son mucho más económicos, pero no conseguía dar con el filtro por falta de conocimientos. 

Ahora las estamos construyendo para un amigo gracias a que me ha ayudado un forero Francés con el filtro ya que ellos fueron los creadores del proyecto astasia, que utiliza los drivers SEAS que yo quería y el forero denbret69 que diseñó el filtro me ha ayudado para utilizar doble woofer.

Por sí alguien esta interesado, pongo el enlace de la construcción de mis cajas. 
Gracias a todos por los halagos.

forodvd.com/tema/133132-hum-sonus-faber-cremona-hibrido/


----------



## sergio rossi

un lujo de drivers. y si realmente no son baratos pero valen su eficacia. gracias por subir el enlace, y desde ya esperamos los resultados con los seas. lamentablemente para nos en argentina por el momento todos estos drivers están bastante fuera del alcance tanto económico como de stock o importación personal (por causas que son de dominio publico) esperemos que en un tiempo no muy lejano podamos utilizar esta tecnología aunque nos resulte cara. un abrazo y nuevamente mis felicitaciones por tu trabajo. Sergio.


----------



## eduanes

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Aprovechando las vacaciones y también de que tenía unos altavoces por ahí guardados, me dispuse a cortar madera y armar estos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 105432



de cuantos watts son tus baffles amigo?


----------



## raelman

Pues los watts no lo se exactamente... creo que unos 120RMS y 91dB de sensibilidad.
Mi amplificador tiene 105w RMS y dándole chicha los bafles suenan y suenan y suenan


----------



## chacarock

pornografía pura lo tuyo. Que buena que están esas canitas


----------



## Delphos

raelman dijo:


> os adjunto mis pequeñines.
> 
> Completamente hechos a mano por mi, desde el diseño en CAD por ordenador hasta el final, menos la pintura y barniz.
> 
> Espero que os gusten.
> 
> http://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab39/raelman/F1_zpsbc628083.jpg
> 
> http://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab39/raelman/F4_zps208e9979.jpg
> 
> http://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab39/raelman/F6_zpsbf36b7f1.jpg
> 
> http://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab39/raelman/DSCF0378_zps7e36d12f.jpg



Una autentica belleza, excelente trabajo amigo, felicidades...


----------



## osk_rin

Recien adquiri unos parlantitos de 4". Sin pensarlo los saque de la caja que tenian, los medi y rediseñe la caja Con sus calculos correspondientes, ya estan ensambladas y fondeadas listas para recibir la laca de color solido. Saludos.
Originales:


Prototipo:


Cajas:


----------



## capitanp

Que hermosas cajas!!


----------



## osk_rin

Como ya me habia artado de husar siempre el mismo clasico color madera, negro, ahora me decidi hacerlas verdosas 



En breve aplico poliuretano transparente


----------



## Fitap

Paaa, te quedaron muy lindos, usaste el mismo color que tu avatar, je!


----------



## osk_rin

Gracias. Ahi aun no les aplicaba el acabado brillante, ya les aplique la primera capa, solo dejo secar el poliuretano y mañana lijo y doy la capa final, mefaltan otros detalles pero ya casi sale


----------



## osk_rin

listos solo faltan los detalles finales de los crossovers..


----------



## laloaudion

2 8" mas driver de 1"(line array)


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola a todos, despues de mucho sin comentar nada y mucho desde el inicio del proyecto hoy les muestro unas pocas fotos de mis torres.

Estan basadas en las Low Budget Speaker http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/download.html, desde luego que no con los componentes del proyecto original, estuve un tiempo buscando y lo mas cercano que consegui, por parametros y por el alcance de mi billetera, fueron unos xonox de 6" y tweeter domo de la misma marca. 

Luego de la eleccion toco recalcular el volumen de la caja, quedaron en  100x40x20 Aprox. tienen una division interna y doble tuvo de sintonia, si mal no recuerdo sintonizado cerca de 34hz, estan recubiertas de placas acusticas de espuma de 45mm, llegan hasta los 50hz con alguna ayudita del equalizador.

Lo que si les falta es un filtro bien diseñado, por ahora tienen un 2 bias de 2° orden en 3000hz, como para no romper nada, se nota de lejos que hay que atenuar los tweeter y hacer algo con los woofer, con mas tiempo las mediré y calculare un filtro acorde.

Por ahora eso es todo, por atolondrado no saque fotos del armado, cuando las desarme les saco unas fotos y las publico.

Pido disculpas por la calidad de las fotos

Saludos!!


----------



## detrakx

Hola Tincho estan muy lindas esas columnas, te han quedaron muy bien, felicitaciones. 
Respecto a la sintonizacion 34hz me parece un poco baja para un par de 6" pero bueno depende de los parametros de los parlantes y la caja. Cuando puedas comenta a escucha subjetiva que tal van los parlantes. Saludos.


----------



## laloaudion

Pintura texturizada (3M body shucz)
filtro para el driver


----------



## fermin luna

osk_rin dijo:


> listos solo faltan los detalles finales de los crossovers..
> Ver el archivo adjunto 118817



qué groso, osk_rin !!! genial lo suyo!!!  son alucinantes!! remononas, dirían aquí !!   yo quiero unas asíiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Delphos

laloaudion dijo:


> Pintura texturizada (3M body shucz)
> filtro para el driver


Saludos amigo laloaudion , ese texturizado te quedo expectacular , una pregunta el 3M body shucz, generalmente es de color negro, le aplicaste pintura posteriormente para  obtener ese color?? si es asi, que color usaste?? y como aplicaste el texturizado con algun aplicador en especial??

Saludos


----------



## laloaudion

Delphos dijo:


> Saludos amigo laloaudion , ese texturizado te quedo expectacular , una pregunta el 3M body shucz, generalmente es de color negro, le aplicaste pintura posteriormente para  obtener ese color?? si es asi, que color usaste?? y como aplicaste el texturizado con algun aplicador en especial??
> 
> Saludos



El color es negro mate y el aplicador lo venden en tiendas de pintura ( yo lo compre en comex $220 el body y $140 la pistola aplicadora) primero le doy una capa con brocha y la segunda con pistola (textura)


----------



## detrakx

Lalo excelente tu trabajo de las cajas, la bocina interesante la geometria y la pintura expectacular. Me llamo la atencion el filtro de 6db con atenuador y foquito de proteccion, realmente si que te la rebuscas.


----------



## 0002

laloaudion, el producto que utilizaste para texturizar tus cajas, ¿tiene alguna especificación extra?, por cierto está muy bueno el trabajo que hiciste .


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola detrakx, al final eran 38hz que sigue pareciendo muy poco pero fueron los resultados de la simulacion, y con unos de 4" de la misma marca me habia pasado lo mismo y al escucharlos sonar me sorprendieron.

Por lo de la escucha subjetiva, la primera impresion es que tengo que atenuar los tweeter, no noto ninguna distorsion ni nada raro, los agudos suenan hermoso y noto cosas que no notaba en las canciones, campanillas, platillos, etc. Pero despues de unos minutos terminas aturdido y ya molestan los agudos, escuchando a unos 3 m. los graves tienen presencia pero en algunos momentos se quedan cortos o tapados por los agudos. Pero era de esperar con el filtro que tienen, es cuestion de medir, calcular y probar un nuevo filtro.

Dejo algunas fotos del filtro y el interior, y algunos datos de los parlantes.

Slds.


----------



## crimson

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> ... es cuestion de medir, calcular y probar un nuevo filtro...



Hola tinchorojo, lo más probable es que necesite un atenuador, porque el tweeter suele tener más sensibilidad que el resto de los parlantes, a veces es necesario un atenuador de hasta 6dB. Lo calculás en esta página:
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-Lpad.htm
Saludos C


----------



## laloaudion

0002 dijo:


> laloaudion, el producto que utilizaste para texturizar tus cajas, ¿tiene alguna especificación extra?, por cierto está muy bueno el trabajo que hiciste .



Marca 3M body shucz  
una capa con brocha y una con pistola
(La preparacion del bafle es la usual empastar uniones, lijar, biselar bordes con router)



El trabajo de hoy  nissan cabina y media
3 12" kicker cvr
6 medios 6.5" pioneer
2 medios 4" polk audio
1 ampli alpine 2000.1 monoblock clase D
2 ampli planet audio 2400.4 ,4 canales 
epicenter generico
2 lineas de cable corriente calibre cero y muchos cables massssssss


----------



## jorger

Hoy vengo con novedades de mi sub JBL GTO 804 (8').
Aprovechando que un dia de mucha humedad y por descuido, se me hinchó la caja que ya tenía luego de haber pasado un tiempo, y aprovechando también que tenia pensado hacer un nuevo diseño en base a simulaciones en Winisd, y por hacer un cambio estético, tenía la excusa perfecta y me puse a ello.
El concepto inicial es este:

En principio MDF de 16mm, lo considero suficiente. Volumen interior de algo más de 23L el cual, se vería reducido a 22L por el espacio que ocuparía el propio sub. Puerto de 6cm de diámetro interior -y por supuesto- flanguing en los 2 extremos.

Para las piezas tenia dos medidas distintas. Una inicial para MDF de 16mm, pero como nunca se sabe si la carpinteria va a tener ese espesor de madera, hice otra para MDF de 19mm. 

Nunca está demás hacer esto si por alguna casualidad no tienen alguno de los grosores.
Fui una mañana a la carpintería a que me cortaran las piezas. Tenían MDF de 16mm, pero no de 19mm. Ok. me cortan las piezas y me voy a casa.

De esto que empiezo a encajar las piezas para hacerme una idea de como quedaría y me encuentro con que no me las cortaron con mucha exactitud. Había fisuras irregulares de casi 2mm   
No tuve mas remedio que hacer algunos rebajes con la lijadora de banda de mi padre, hasta ver que al montarlo, todo quedaba cuadrado y en su sitio.

Dias después me dispuse a llevar a un local tooodo el material. Madera, subwoofer, puerto, conector, brocas para madera, hoja de caladora para madera, cable, silicona, compás, regla, lápiz, rotulador y tornillos, muchos tornillos.
Lo montamos todo entre un amigo y yo. Nos demoramos dos tardes entre unas cosas y otras.
Éste es el resultado final. Perdonad la calidad de la foto:

----------------------------
Edit: Es un bug o hay un límite de imágenes en un mismo post? Cada vez que quiero subir una más, se me borran todas las demás.
----------------------------------
Hoy he podido probarlo en condiciones, con el LM3886 y el LFP 2º orden, regulable (suelo cortar en 60Hz aprox).
Mi impresión (personal y en cierto grado subjetiva, claro) se resume en una sola palabra: IMPRESIONANTE.
Intentaré explicar el por qué de esa impresión.
Vamos con el Winisd:

Ahí se ven 3 diseños. 
-Amarillo: la primera caja que monté cuando compré el sub. hace ya 2 años y pico. 18.2L útiles, sintonía a 43.65Hz. Puerto con flanguing en un solo extremo.
-Rosa: Misma caja que la anterior, pero con el puerto alargado para bajar la sintonía a 40Hz, y flanguing en los 2 extremos.
-Rojo: Diseño actual. 22L y sintonía a 36.65Hz como se puede ver en la imagen.

Ahí tenemos un pico de respuesta de 4.3dB en los 41Hz. Esto en principio es lo que me interesa. Como dije en anteriores posts, por encima de los 50Hz la calidad de sonido de este sub empieza a ser pobre. Mas que graves, empieza a ser ruido. 

Por debajo de esos 50Hz se comporta estupendamente. Dado el tipo de música que suelo/solemos escuchar mis amigos y yo, la cual presenta mucho contenido en graves que van desde los 30Hz hasta los 55Hz aprox, es una opción interesante tener un pico de respuesta en los alrededores de los 40Hz. Así del paso se ''atenúan'' más los tonos superiores a los 50Hz, que son los que taaaanto molestaban en el primer diseño. Mato 2 pájaros de un tiro.

Sinceramente no me esperaba mucha mejora con respecto al segundo diseño (diseño del cual, AntonioAA creo que se acordará..). Pero el cambio, sinceramente se nota bastante. Ha superado con creces mis espectativas.

Impedancia:


Excursión del cono:


Aquí las curvas de excursión del cono. En los 3 casos, una potencia aplicada de 40w.
Claro que, lo que se muestra ahí es con esa potencia en todo el rango de frecuencias.
Pero si tenemos en cuenta la impedancia según varía la frecuencia, y viendo cómo empieza a subir por debajo de los 30Hz, ahí la potencia comienza a ser un tanto ridícula por pura ley de Ohm, por tanto tendría una excursión mínima. En la práctica doy fe de que es así. Excursiona bastante poco bajando de los 30Hz 
 Por debajo de los 20Hz la impedancia vuelve a bajar peligrosamente. Pero como no hay contenido musical en esas frecuencias, tampoco tengo de qué preocuparme. Supongo.

Group Delay: 

A vuestro juicio. Sólo sé que es más alto de lo deseable. No sé aún en que afecta directamente. Pero no he oido hablar muy bien de ese parámetro..

Transferencia de fase (?):

Creo que esto podría explicar por qué siempre tengo que conectar el sub con la polaridad invertida para no crear conflicto con otros bafles... no?
Si conecto respetando la polaridad, realza frecuencias molestas e incluso atenua un poco las que están por debajo . Si lo conecto con la polaridad invertida, los tonos molestos se van al carajo y suena como debe sonar.
Si únicamente conecto el sub, independientemente de la polaridad, suena de manera indiferente, sin diferencia alguna, y bien. 
La suodicha anomalía solo aparece cuando hay mas bafles funcionando.
No hay más que ver las curvas. El rango que me interesa reproducir en el sub está en las cercanías de los 180º 
Estoy en razón?

Velocidad del aire en el puerto:

Esto es como la relación impedancia-potencia-excursión.
La velocidad de aire indicada ahí es para una potencia de 40w en toda la gama de frecuencias.
En este apartado no salgo tan bien parado. Algo malo debía haber. Pico de 24.5m/s en los 36Hz. Mmmm.. ahí si puedo salir perjudicado si voy más alla de los 40w en las cercanías de las frecuencias que corresponden al pico (cosa que no tengo planeado, la verdad). No tengo que preocuparme demasiado dado que con el LM3886 tengo de sobra. Rara vez he escuchado algún soplido durante las pruebas, y bastante tenue. Supongo que es aceptable. El doble flanguing en el puerto ayuda muchísimo.

Por ahora no puedo agrandar el diámetro del puerto. Además me vería negro para sintonizar a los 36Hz, ni con un diámetro de 70mm. No hay mucho espacio. Además hay que dejar un margen entre el extremo interior del puerto y las paredes de la caja para que el aire pueda entrar y salir sin dificultad.

Esto es todo, creo.
EDIT: De verdad, es increíble como un sub tan pequeño puede llegar a tanto. Me encanta la respuesta que tiene. No son pocos los subs de car audio que he podido escuchar, pero este no deja de sorprenderme. Tanto por respuesta en muy bajas frecuencias, como por calidad (abajo de los 50Hz), como por comportamiento en general. No me esperaba tanto de este sub. Los graves MUY nítidos en el rango de los 32-48Hz. Nada de cosas raras. De verdad, es digno de oir y de sentir, ya con un LM3886 a mitad de volumen vibra todo y lo sientes en el pecho. 
No me conformo con cualquier cosa, y este cumple de sobra con lo que quiero. Estoy muy contento con el trabajo realizado.
Un saludo


----------



## jorger

Ya que no puedo añadir mas fotos en el anterior mensaje, si no es mucha molestia para los moderadores, adjunto aquí más fotos y de mayor calidad:





Un saludo.


----------



## Fitap

Jorger, muy buen laburito, pero te hago una observacion, porque no embutiste los tornillos? o quizas los tengas provisoriamente porque no tenes prensas sargentos...

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Fitap dijo:


> Jorger, muy buen laburito, pero te hago una observacion, porque no embutiste los tornillos? o quizas los tengas provisoriamente porque no tenes prensas sargentos...
> 
> Saludos.



Buena observación compañero. No los tengo embutidos aún porque no dio tiempo el dia que construimos la caja, pero entra en mis planes. Si no, me sería imposible forrar la caja, cosa que también tengo pensado hacer. :aprobación:
Edit: además los tornillos siempre deben estar ahi para garantizar la máxima resitencia de la caja. Con ellos puestos ya puedes saltar encima de ella que no se rompe, jaja. Cuanta mas resistencia, mejor. 
Un saludo !


----------



## juanfilas

Como andan todos, les dejo unas fotos de unas columnas que empece a hacer como hace 3 años, pero nunca las había terminado (como habran notado, ya ni de escribir tengo tiempo  ... ya vendran tiempos mejores), espero les gusten, suenan muy bien (perdón por la pésima calidad de las fotos, las saque rápido con el tel):


----------



## osk_rin

Excelentes, la terminacion es nogal oscuro con barniz satinado cierto?


----------



## juanfilas

osk_rin dijo:


> Excelentes, la terminacion es nogal oscuro con barniz satinado cierto?



Hola Osk, la terminación es Wengue y cera, para que quede totalmenta apagado, ni satinado ni brillante, es opaco.

Saludos!



osk_rin dijo:


> Excelentes, la terminacion es nogal oscuro con barniz satinado cierto?



Hola Osk, la terminación es Wengue y cera, para que quede totalmenta apagado, ni satinado ni brillante, es opaco.

Saludos!


----------



## LuisTesla

Hola Juan como siempre buen gusto en la estetica de tus bafles, una consulta por que el parlante de medios se encuentra sobre el Tweeter???


----------



## juanfilas

LuisTesla dijo:


> Hola Juan como siempre buen gusto en la estetica de tus bafles, una consulta por que el parlante de medios se encuentra sobre el Tweeter???



Para hacer menos reducido el ángulo del lóbulo de radiación entre el woofer y el mid, en el caso del mid-tweeter, es al revez, apunta con un pequeño angulo hacia arriba y al ser las columnas medias petisas (fijate a que altura estan los monitores) esto ayuda. 

Es un diseño medio "fuera de lo común" que no sigue el típico teorema de "fuente puntual", pero te puedo asegurar que la imagen que se logra es perfecta


----------



## detrakx

Que lindo trabajo, Juan es un deleite ver esas columnas y no quiero imaginar lo que deben sonar.


----------



## ramiro77

juanfilas dijo:


> Como andan todos, les dejo unas fotos de unas columnas que empece a hacer como hace 3 años, pero nunca las había terminado (como habran notado, ya ni de escribir tengo tiempo  ... ya vendran tiempos mejores), espero les gusten, suenan muy bien (perdón por la pésima calidad de las fotos, las saque rápido con el tel):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121379
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121380



Quedaron muy buenas!
Cof cof decí quién te las terminó Cof Cof


----------



## Tavo

Hola.

No se exactamente dónde poner esta pregunta, creo que no merece abrir un tema nuevo sólo para esto:

Creen que podré armar un subwoofer "DECENTE" con esta cosa? 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-535245336-woofer-b52-ip835-8-150-watt-rms-doble-bobina-4-ohms-oferta-_JM_

La idea es para realizar un proyecto que tengo en mente, con el crossover Linkwitz Riley 2.1 del profe EZ (Dr. Zoidberg) que ya tengo hecho y probado. ¿Conviene o no comprarlo?

Saludos.

PD: La publicación de ML no es mía, ni tengo ninguna relación con eso, ni estoy promocionando su venta ni nada similar.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Según tengo entendido, el parámetro que indica la calidad de un parlante es Qe, y ese dato no te lo dan. Si pudieras conseguir uno igual y medirle los T/S, podrías definir tu compra; o tal vez buscando en la base de datos T/S del foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parametros-thiele-and-small-banco-datos-42989/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Según tengo entendido, el parámetro que indica la calidad de un parlante es Qe, y ese dato no te lo dan.


 
Hay dos valores (como minimo) que tenés que mirar, y ambos forman parte del conjunto de parámetros T/S:


*Qts* = factor de calidad "total" del parlante (y para ese parlante no esperés algo menor 0.9... con suerte)
*Fs* = frecuencia de resonancia al aire libre (que te dá una idea de que tan abajo llega en frecuencia el parlante al aire libre).
Mirar *acá *para mas datos...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Exacto, Qts= quality total speaker (sospecho), Qe es la calidad eléctrica, y Qm es la calidad mecánica.

Aprovecho para hacer unas preguntas muy tontas, pero que no les encontré respuesta y/o datos: 1) Cómo puedo determinar si un parlante por ejemplo de unas 6" (sería un mid woofer) es apto o no para una caja 2 vías? Tiene 2 Fs, una en graves y otra en medios? Podría preguntar casi lo mismo por el tweeter?
Qué característica, en cuanto a los T/S tiene un parlante full range o rango extendido?

Se sobreentiende que no tengo los datos de fábrica de respuesta en frecuencia (y que dependiendo de la marca son poco-nada confiables)

Millón de gracias (IVA incluido)


----------



## juanfilas

ramiro77 dijo:


> Quedaron muy buenas!
> Cof cof decí quién te las terminó Cof Cof


 
jeje, les comento que Ramiro realizó el enchapado y acabados finales  un laburo de 10!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer unas preguntas muy tontas, pero que no les encontré respuesta y/o datos: 1) Cómo puedo determinar si un parlante por ejemplo de unas 6" (sería un mid woofer) es apto o no para una caja 2 vías? Tiene 2 Fs, una en graves y otra en medios? Podría preguntar casi lo mismo por el tweeter?


Es que esas preguntas no son NADA tontas, y son la clave para empezar cualquier diseño... junto con otra parva mas de conceptos extra .
Los parámetros T/S - para un midwoofer - te permiten diseñar el volumen correcto de la caja, ya que son parámetros de "baja frecuencia". Es decir, *con los T/S diseñás la respuesta en baja frecuencia* del sistema, independientemente de la cantidad de vías que tenga.
El problema viene en los medios y en los agudos, y nó.. no existen dos Fs . Para definir como y donde vas a cortar en medios (y agudos) debés tener medida la respuesta en frecuencia y THD de los parlantes ya puestos en su caja. Con esas medidas, mas la forma de la caja, tenés que elegir las frecuencias de corte de los medios y/o agudos. Una vez elegidas esas frecuencias, recién proponer el diseño de los filtros y usar los optimizadores para ajustar la respuesta.
Como verás... es tooooodo un tema...



EdgardoCas dijo:


> Qué característica, en cuanto a los T/S tiene un parlante full range o rango extendido?


Normalmente, y hablando de parlantes no-muy-buenos, tienen un Qts "intermedio" (alrededor de 0.6 a 0.7) y una Fs "relativamente alta"... cerca de los 80Hz o más. El principal problema de los RE es que casi no tienen Xmax (ponele.. 1mm pico-a-pico) así que casi no tienen respuesta en baja frecuencia, y por eso siempre los vas a ver montados en baffles tipo horn o transmission-line, básicamente para adaptar la impedancia aire-parlante y ganar algo de respuesta en baja frecuencia.
Lo "bonito" de los RE es su respuesta en medios, que suele ser muy agradable (y que es donde el oído tiene la máxima sensibilidad), pero en baja frecuencias casi no suenan y en altas frecuencias son un despelote de picos y demás irregularidades... que paradójicamente los audiófilos no suelen escuchar , ya que son los principales consumidores de parlantes full-range.
Otro problema de los RE es que para lograr graves deben ser "relativamente grandes" (tipo 6" u 8") y eso, en altas frecuencias, los convierte en un rayo laser de agudos, de manera que el "soundstage" tiene el ancho de un *lápiz*, como dijo cyverlarva...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Gracias Eduardo! Como conclusión apresurada puede decirse que, es más simple el diseño de un bafle de 3 vías, se miden los T/S de cada uno, se calcula la caja en base al woofer y después el divisor de frecuencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Como conclusión apresurada puede decirse que, es más simple el diseño de un bafle de 3 vías, se miden los T/S de cada uno, se calcula la caja en base al woofer y después el divisor de frecuencias.


Es una conclusión MUY apresurada , por que el diseño de un tres vías SI ES  mas complicado que uno de dos.... aunque que tal vez sea mas simple elegir los parlantes, por que los rangos de frecuencia de operación son bastante mas acotados. Pero ajustar los patrones de dispersión es bastante mas lío...

En cuanto a lo otro, sip.. es así, aunque si la caja no tiene corte activo solo necesitás los T/S del woofer y del mid. Los del tweeter "quizás" podés zafar de medirlos, por que no podés hacer mucho con ellos mas allá de elegir que tengan un Qts mas bien bajo para no sobreexcursionen y se pinchen (en un corte activo si podés hacer mas cosas, por que es factible usar la LT para ajustar la respuesta del tweeter a tu antojo).


----------



## Tavo

Profe EZ; me quedo gratamente impactado por el nivel de conocimiento que tenés y que adquiriste en todos estos años de "jugar" con parlantes... Es un gran placer y agrado leerte y aprender de tus mensajes!

Muchas gracias por colaborar con contenidos tan valiosos para el foro.

Abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Tavo, pero no es para tanto! Hay varios acá que la saben mejor que yo ..
Y si solo hubiera sido "jugar con parlantes" todo hubiera sido mas divertido ... tuve que tragar bastante matemática y física...


----------



## chauupinela

Siii, que bueno leerlos!!!
Por suerte para mi es un juego y mi oído (o cerebro) se acostumbra a mis aciertos y desaciertos.
La ignorancia a veces paga!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Juan, Buena terminación para el buen sonido de las columnas, me alegro que las hallas terminado. Un abrazo y siempre gracias por toda tu ayuda. Sergio.


----------



## edwindj

lo que me puse hacer para recibir el año nuevo.


----------



## anderson torres

edwindj dijo:


> lo que me puse hacer para recibir el año nuevo.



De donde sacaste el diagrama de estas cajas? Ya las probaste?


----------



## JOSECONDE

edwindj dijo:


> lo que me puse hacer para recibir el año nuevo.


tenes los planos para realizar esta caja, si me lo podes pasar. muy buenos


----------



## edwindj

buenas noches si amigo ya las probé suenan excelentes. me falta comprar la guataca o es espuma acústica dentro de los bafles. todos los componentes son prv audio suena limpio y sin distorcion.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola esta consulta va dirigida a nuestro apreciado Moderador Taca:

tu mencionas lo siguiente:
_No me quiero imaginar la presión y la extensión en subgraves que podrían generar estos baffles con un altavoz como el 18NLW9400 de EighteenSound o un B&C 18SW115... Bass para toda la ciudad!_

Refiriendome al 18NLW9400 de EighteenSound, con que bafle tendriamos mejor respuesta en bajos, con la Danley TH118 (que supuestamente viene cargado con este parlante) ó el bafle Cubo Sub 18".


----------



## Tacatomon

Debido al gran recorrido del horn del TH118, lleva las de ganar en cuanto a una extensión en frecuencias por debajo de 35Hz.

El Cubo al tener un híbrido BandPass, físicamente viene limitado a partir de cierta frecuencia (Digamos, 32Hz) con un corte abrupto y rápida pérdida de SPL en esa región, cosa que el TH118 manejaría con mas calma.

Todos estos datos, varían de acuerdo al altavoz, aunque el 9400 "pueda con todo" estará siendo limitado por las cajas y por seguridad, sea cual sea el altavoz usado, por unidad (baffle) no se recomienda bajar a 35/32Hz.

Recuerda que en sonido en vivo, un arreglo de varios subwoofers te dará libertad de bajar mas en frecuencia (Por debajo de 30Hz, si lo deseas) con un SPL medio constante a que si lo hicieran con una sola unidad, forzándola y teniendo que usar la máxima excursión disponible del altavoz.

En este caso, si sería casi obligatorio agarrar los baffles y medirlos para establecer los límites físicos de cada uno teniendo de referencia ese altavoz. Eso si, nada mas el "pequeño" 9400 ronda los $450USD.






¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Genial tu explicación, mis respetos a tu nivel de conocimiento, que bueno tener un Moderador como tu.

Saludos...


----------



## arielgam

Hola. Suelo leer bastante el foro pero soy de escribir poco. Pongo unas cajas que estoy terminando.
Compuestas en el frente por TW y parlante de 4.5" si no me equivocó (Mide 12centimetros) y en el lateral por altavoz de 6". Relleno de fibra de vidrio.
Están conectados los altavoces de 4ohm en serie consiguiendo 8ohm y el TW directo con filtro de 3.3
Tubo de sintonía de 4cm en la parte posterior de 20cm de largo (Creo que me pase con el largo...)
El amplificador uno chino digital que dice 100+100 pero sera de 30+30
Saludos y espero algún consejo para mejorar los graves, si alguien tiene alguna caja de 27*25*14 aproximadamente que tubo de sintonia le deberia colocar...?

_Editado para subir mas fotos._


----------



## AntonioAA

arielgam: 
No has leido suficiente en el Foro lamentablemente. 
Para "mejorar graves" , lo MINIMO que debes saber es que la caja se hace de acuerdo a calculos conociendo de antemano LOS PARAMETROS DE TUS PARLANTES . Hay muchos hilos referidos en eso en el Foro . Y hay excelente software para hacerlo . 
Todo lo otro que hagas , sera experimentación empirica y gasto de madera.


----------



## arielgam

Gracias por responder. Te comento que no me es posible encontrar esos datos porque son parlantes de autos que aproveche. Entonces las cajas las hice según las medidas de equipos comerciales. Además en estas cajas tengo altavoces de diferentes medidas.
La duda que tengo es que me parece que los tubos de sintonía suelen ser mas cortos....de 5cm aproximadamente.... Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si no podés conseguir los datos de los parlantes, vas a tener que *medirlos* y luego calcular la caja. La longitud del tubo no se hace "por comparación a ojo" sino que es parte importante del cálculo de la caja. Como te dijo Antonio, acá no hay magia ni adivinanzas: o lo hacés como se debe o te dedicás a ensayar alternativas por prueba y error hasta que consigás algo...


----------



## ialvega

por casualidad alguien tiene informacion sobre este subwofer, me refiero a como es por dentro.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Bueno, acá como siempre jugando y tratando de mejorar y ampliar mi sistema de sonido, el cual solo le doy uso personal, aún no se como hacer plata con él...

Recién sacaditos del horno, lo último de lo último!

*18LW1400 de 18 Sound--------4 unidades

12MB600 de 18 Sound---------4 unidades

ND1460A de 18 Sound---------2 unidades

XT1464 difusor de 18 Sound---2 unidades*

De mas está decir la increible potencia y calidad de estos componentes, altamente recomendado !

Ese bicho que está parado al lado de los bafles soy yo jaja , puse esa foto para que tengan idea del tamaño de todo el conjunto.

Saludos al foro !


----------



## Tacatomon

10/10 Componentes & Construcción.
Excelente trabajo, Dimebag.
¡Saludos al foro!.

PS: Una duda: ¿Qué pasó con el Cubo18?.​


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Gracias Taca! sabia que si veias el post ibas a preguntar por los cubos ajaja,la verdad es que eran muy pesados y me confieso amante del low frontal,ademas este diseño de Eighteen llega por debajo de 30hz a niveles interesantes cosa que con el cubo todo eso se pierde...fue linda experiencia pero se termino el amor que le tenia jaja.

Aun me falta conseguir unas buenas rejas!!

Pd.Para todo aquel que se anime a comprar un ND1460A se lo recomiendo con los ojos cerrados,la grafica que muestran en el sitio es practicamente real,tiene una claridad increible!!

Saludos!!


----------



## LuisTesla

lDIMEBAGl se ve un trabajo muy prolijo.  18Sound es una marca que me gusta


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Gracias LuisTesla! Si,la verdad son excelentes parlantes,como tantos fabricantes Italianos (RCF,B&C,FaitalPro) todos de excelente calidad


----------



## Tacatomon

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Gracias Taca! sabia que si veias el post ibas a preguntar por los cubos ajaja,la verdad es que eran muy pesados y me confieso amante del low frontal,ademas este diseño de Eighteen llega por debajo de 30hz a niveles interesantes cosa que con el cubo todo eso se pierde...fue linda experiencia pero se termino el amor que le tenia jaja



Entiendo perfectamente. Te diré, que los recintos reflex acá en el taller también son de lo mas pedido. Comparado con el C18, en efecto es mas ligero y con un buen diseño, el subgrave que pueden llegar a generar es muy sólido y sin mucha distorsión. Por el tema del peso, también va a favor el Reflex.
Un punto mas, al usar los 18LW1400.

Recientemente, estuve probando un 15MB400 para un sistema 2 vías, obviamente, sin palabras. Tremendos altavoces por donde se le vea. Fueron parte de un re-acondicionamiento de un par de cajas de medios/altos. Pasaron de 2x12" y Supertweeter a 1x15" + Driver de Compresión.

Quedó el MB400, con trompeta Beyma TD250 y Driver PRV Audio D280Ti-B.


































































Ahí finalizó la modificación. El sonido de éste conjunto, comparado con el anterior 2x12", nada que ver. 
Había fecha límite, ya no alcancé a hacer cajas nuevas, pero queda claro que la magia la hacen los componentes. Es de reconocer, que el cliente llegó pidiendo 18Sound... que es raro que requieran de altavoces importados y nuevos (normalmente traen sus propios componentes), pero al cliente, ¡lo que pida!.

Enhorabuena por tu proyecto de audio. Si deseas sacarle provecho económico, ¡dale nomas!, solo necesitarás ejercitar la espalda y tener espacio en la cajuela.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Felicitaciones! quedo muy bien el trabajo!! lo que si esa marca de driver no la conosco,es algo asi como selenium?


----------



## Tacatomon

Por lo que sé, nació en Brazil, con Ingenieros de lo que era Selenium allá por el 2006. Tienen buena relación costo/beneficio y fabrican altavoces con características de gama alta muy parecidas a los fabricación italiana. Los he utilizado en varias ocasiones en lugar de Eminence y no han decepcionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En diyaudio hay un par de hilos sobre parlantes PRV, y los aclaman bastante, en especial a un full-range con 2.5 mm de Xmax que tira graves a 40 hz con thd muuuuy baja y que se aguanta 250w sin problemas.
Yo no he escuchado ninguno pero la verdad es que son TENTADORES!!!


----------



## El55delaguaracha

hola lDIMEBAGl te felicito por el sonido que estas armando yo tambien tengo el mio solo uso personal pocas veses lo use para trabajar, ahora estoy por armar 2 grabes mas de 18 tal cual armaste vos pero con parlante apogee el modelo Ap 18 600w, veremos que tal anda y suena, vi que le pusiste trapo de piso adentro la caja de los 18. por que? para darle mas grabes??

desde ya saludos y felicitaciones de vuelta 



lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Bueno,aca como siempre jugando y tratando de mejorar y ampliar mi sistema de sonido el cual solo le doy uso personal,aun no se como hacer plata con el...
> 
> Recien sacaditos del orno lo ultimo de lo ultimo!
> 
> *18LW1400 de 18 Sound--------4 unidades
> 
> 12MB600 de 18 Sound---------4 unidades
> 
> ND1460A de 18 Sound---------2 unidades
> 
> XT1464 difusor de 18 Sound---2 unidades
> *
> De mas esta decir la increible potencia y calidad de estos componentes,altamente recomendado!!
> !


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Eso que le puse lo encontras en mercadolibre como "antiruido" es lo que se usa bajo las alfombras de los autos,hace la funcion de la lana de vidrio y por lo que vi el parlante queda mas controlado que otro igual sin forrar las paredes internas,igualmente solo le puse al fondo y a los costados,en el techo y la parte de arriba del tunel de sintonia no le puse nada.

Por ahora estoy probando asi: 28hz But12----80hz But24...no se dan una idea de los bajos profundos que saca esta cosa...

Gracias y suerte con tu proyecto!!


----------



## urubamba

ramiro77 dijo:


> Convenientemente llená toda la caja. Pero andá midiendo si podés la curva de impedancia y fijate que el pico de baja frecuencia no se te corra demasiado. Al agregar lana de vidrio en cantidad modificás de forma virtual el litraje interno y podría no ser beneficioso. Por supuesto cuanto más llenes, más matás lo que ocurra adentro de la caja.





Ay ay ay .......es al revés ramiro, es al revés, cuanto más material adentro , es como si agrandaras el litraje interno...no matás nada....suponiendo que el rango medio y el tweeter estén en compartimientos dedicados, claro.....

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/vent_tuning.htm


" As can be seen, the addition of damping material has a significant impact on the impedance profile and the vent tuning is lowered from 37 Hz (no damping) to 33 Hz (heavy damping) and no surprise here. Again damping material increases the virtual volume of the cabinet and has to be taken into account when deciding Fb and vent length. "


San Google traduce :


Como se puede ver, la adición de material de amortiguación tiene un impacto significativo sobre el perfil de la impedancia y la afinación de ventilación se reduce de 37 Hz (sin amortiguación) a 33 Hz (amortiguación pesado) y ninguna sorpresa aquí. De nuevo material de amortiguación aumenta el volumen virtual de la cabina y tiene que ser tenido en cuenta a la hora de decidir Fb y de ventilación longitud.


----------



## ramiro77

Por supuesto que el relleno en demasía corre la sintonía del bafle. Inclusive en cierto punto el sistema comienza a comportarse como aperiódico. El pedacito de Troels Gravesen que copió dice exactamente lo mismo a una porción de lo que mencioné anteriormente como precaución a tener en cuenta. Pero más allá de eso, la única función que tiene utilizar relleno en un sistema que vaya a diseñarse pura y exclusivamente como bass reflex es la de absorber un rango de frecuencias indeseado. Generalmente en la banda media, al igual que sucede en cualquier tipo de recinto (considere su habitación como un recinto si le resulta más didáctico de entender). Muchas veces sucede que con una cantidad considerable de relleno la sintonía no se altera en demasía (como el caso que menciona Troels Gravesen, 4hz de varación es generalmente insignificante) pero sí se reducen resonancias puntuales que pueden molestar en el diseño de un bafle.

De todas formas si no me cree, está a su alcance (y se lo sugiero) estudiarlo por usted mismo. Sería conveniente que utilice un bafle como objeto de estudio, mida curva Z (para ver no solo sintonía sino resonancias, supongo que sabrá qué sucede en casos puntuales con la Z si hay resonancias abruptas) y CSD con distinta cantidad de rellenos y luego saque conclusiones.


----------



## ramiro77

Muchachos, hace mucho que no les dejo ningún trabajo y nobleza obliga por todo lo que brinda el foro, les comparto el último.
Son bafles 3 vías. Constan de woofer Beyma SM115/n, midrange Faitalpro 6FE100 y driver de compresión B&C DE10 en bocina ME10. El combo lo elegí luego de buscar incansablemente mediciones en la web, apuntando al menor perfil de distorsión posible, el mayor aguante de potencia, linealidad en la respuesta y posibilidad de cruce sin compromisos. Además de disponibilidad en Argentina (que curiosamente, todo lo que es audio pro está entrando al mismo precio que en USA, por lo cual el asunto se hace mucho más "barato" que comprar parlantes afuera). La idea era apuntar a algo absolutamente hifi y acabar con el mito de que "lo pro no sirve para hifi" o "lo pro es duro" y cualquier pavada infundada que se suelen leer en más de un lugar distinto.

El combo DE10 + ME10 lo elegí en base a lo que pudo testear Zaph Audio. Increíblemente, el perfil de distorsión del driver copia perfectamente la curva de respuesta aún en baja frecuencia. Es decir que no sube en baja como suele suceder con la mayoría de los tweeters, algo muy importante a la hora de darle caña. El midrange encontré por ahí un PDF de un usuario que los testeó intensivamente y acusaba muy bajas distorsiones (más bajas inclusive que los Peerless HDS830875 que uso en mis columnas). Y para el woofer, Beyma ofrece curvas de distorsión y resultaban muy buenas. Obviamente cuando tuve todo acá, lo medí y pude chequear lo mismo que ofrece la literatura disponible en la web.

El bafle está hecho en MDF de 18mm con suficientes refuerzos para resonar por encima del área operativa del woofer. Es un bass reflex con suficiente cantidad de relleno para absorber lo que resta en la banda media (va cortado en 450hz). El recinto del mid lleva material acústico a presión para poder dampear el pico de impedancia alto típico de las cajas selladas, de forma tal de atenuar problemas a la hora de calcular el filtro (bajé un pico de Q muy alto y 56 ohms a un pico de un Q muy bajo, similar al de un tweeter, con valor máximo en apenas 14 ohms  ). Básicamente el sistema se comporta parecido a un isotérmico. Por supuesto esto no está hecho a la bartola y se fueron tomando mediciones a medida que se agrega relleno para chequear que todo quede ajustado donde corresponde. El filtro es un 2do órden LR perfecto, con cruces en 450 y 2500 hz. Obviamente con algunos agregados como notchs y zóbels para poder suavizar electricamente Z y algunos picos que imposibilitaban obtener una pendiente de cruce perfecta. Las cajas en sí desde el filtro y jugando solo con las sensibilidades están ecualizadas (por debajo de 100hz inflan unos 4dB y a partir de 6khz comienza a subir muy suavemente la respuesta hasta un máximo de 3dB). Luego la respuesta se mantiene en +-1dB para toda la banda. Tienen una sensibilidad general de aproximadamente 94dB @ 1w1m. La idea era que suenen "bien" en cualquier situación y como no eran para mí tuve que diseñarlas en base al gusto de quien se las llevó. Las bobinas del filtro son todas núcleo de aire al menos del 2% de tolerancia y los caps son de arranque de motores, con valor y ángulo de desfase medido para chequear que no tuviesen RL parásita. Todo esto medido con un RLC Agilent que un querido amigo y colega forista me prestó ante la muerte temprana de mi RLC a último momento 
Las mediciones de respuesta y distorsiones las tomé con el archi mega conocido ECM8000, pero calibrado hace tiempo por este mismo amigo contra un Brüel & Kjaer para poder obtener la curva de respuesta de mi mic en particular. Y curva Z con el circuito del amigo y compañero Juan Filas, el cual es sobradamente útil y cumple con creces cualquier intento de diseño.

Toda la tornillería es allen de acero inoxidable con sus respectivos t-nuts. La terminación es pintura texturizada satín y el enchapado en cedro terminado también a satín.

Estas cajas ya se fueron, pero compré el mismo combo de parlantes y tengo las cajas a medio hacer para mí. El costo es irrisorio acá en Argentina para la performance que ofrecen. No lo dudé ni un segundo para "cambiar" las columnas y mejorar en lo que a bafles se refiere. En esta ocasión no les ofrezco el filtro para clonarlas, no hubo tiempo de rescatar mediciones finales pues fue todo a las corridas para la entrega. Pero sí se las voy a ofrecer para quien quiera clonar el diseño cuando complete en unas semanas las mías, las cuales son idénticas pero varían algunas dimensiones externas y el filtro debería ser levemente corregido como corresponde.

Les dejo adjuntas varias fotos que pude rescatar entre la PC y el dueño, pues actualicé mi celular a la última versión de Android y no sabía que iría a perder todo   

Espero que les gusten! Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> El filtro es un 2do órden LR perfecto, con cruces en 450 y 2500 hz. Obviamente con algunos agregados como notchs y zóbels para poder suavizar electricamente Z y algunos picos que imposibilitaban obtener una pendiente de cruce perfecta. *Las cajas en sí desde el filtro y jugando solo con las sensibilidades están ecualizadas (por debajo de 100hz inflan unos 4dB y a partir de 6khz comienza a subir muy suavemente la respuesta hasta un máximo de 3dB).*


Me gustaría escucharlas, por que están "ecualizadas" exactamente al revés que las mías  .
Lo de los agudos lo entiendo si la sala es mas o menos absorbente, pero los graves me tienen perdido. No te tapan mucho los graves respecto a los medios??? Si bien 450Hz es bastante alto, 4dB de la sensibilidad del woofer mas 6dB del piso suman 10dB de refuerzo (descontemos la sala), que a menos que necesites un BSC gigante me parece que va a marcar a los graves en exceso.
En mi caso, no tengo la corrección BSC y los (sub)woofers están atenuados 6dB para integrar la transición con los mids. Aún así, en temas pesados en graves los subs te vuelan la cabeza y los mids van de atrás. Por esto es que pregunto....



ramiro77 dijo:


> Les dejo adjuntas varias fotos que pude rescatar entre la PC y el dueño, pues actualicé mi celular a la última versión de Android y no sabía que iría a perder todo
> Espero que les gusten! Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Ramiro77, excelente trabajo.... tenemos el mismo ecualizador!

Ver el archivo adjunto 126895

Ver el archivo adjunto 35415


----------



## ramiro77

Y mira, depende... Las cajas cuando estuvieron terminadas las pude probar en el living de casa y sonaban MUY parejo. Subjetivamente te puedo decir que sonaban "llenas" si me permiten el adjetivo, pero en cooncordancia con el resto. No sentimos que tapara el resto en lo absoluto. Para que te des una idea, un BSC completo y bien integrado perceptivamente es mucho más agresivo que lo que hice. Pero más allá de eso, tuve que respetar sí o sí lo que al dueño le gustaba. Los 3dB extra de agudos, a mi gusto sonaba brillante y para él estaba justo. Esto fue producto de sentarlo a escuchar mis columnas y le pasé distintos tipos y niveles de EQ antes medidos en mi sala hasta que más o menos llegamos a buen puerto.

Cuando tenga las mías, lo que hice en graves no se si lo voy a respetar pero el agudo va plano (y no sé si hasta no lo atenuo 2 o 3dB de más). Tengo que verlo. El altillo donde tengo los equipos suele inflar bastante mas en graves que el living. Ahi un full BSC si se escucha "gordo" y no es tan agradable (exceptuando para algun que otro genero musical de los que no frecuento) y es muy probable que esa EQ que implemente en estas cajas necesite reducirse a no más de 1.5-3dB. De todas maneras cuando las tenga si andas por acá no tenés ni que preguntar. Estás más que invitado!

Rat: los equipos esos no son míos. Son los del dueño que amablemente me permitió mostrar la foto de cómo quedó su rincón.

Muchas gracias a todos. Me alegra que les guste


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seee.... si al dueño le gusta así, pues esa es la forma correcta 
Yo tengo atenuados los tweeters algo de 1dB con el control de tono, por que los DX25 ya caen solos 2 o 3 dB en HF, pero me parecía que con 3dB de refuerzo en ese driver el baffle iba a chiflar, que parece que es lo que vos escuchaste. Que se yo... tal vez el flaco tiene algun bardo auditivo en HF o le gustan los agudos 

Y los 4dB de la sensibilidad te pueden hacer el BSC (maso....)...

PD: Gracias por la invitación


----------



## ramiro77

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seee.... si al dueño le gusta así, pues esa es la forma correcta
> Yo tengo atenuados los tweeters algo de 1dB con el control de tono, por que los DX25 ya caen solos 2 o 3 dB en HF, pero me parecía que con 3dB de refuerzo en ese driver el baffle iba a chiflar, que parece que es lo que vos escuchaste. Que se yo... tal vez el flaco tiene algun bardo auditivo en HF o le gustan los agudos
> 
> Y los 4dB de la sensibilidad te pueden hacer el BSC (maso....)...
> 
> PD: Gracias por la invitación



Y mirá, los tweeters quedaron en el límite de lo que personalmente considero bien tolerable. Por supuesto que de acuerdo al lugar, va más o menos mejor. Para que te des una idea, los XT25 los tengo al revés; 3dB abajo respecto de la banda media.
De todas maneras esos drivers son un CAÑO. Si el filtro está bien cuidado y te vendan los ojos, ni te enterás que es un driver.
Respecto al BSC, hasta no tener las cajas cerradas como para tomar mediciones y verlo, no sé bien qué voy a hacer. Tengo una idea pero no quiero precipitarme ni hacer conjeturas mágicomísticas en el aire porque así no vamos a llegar a ningún lado.

Ya las tendré, ya les traeré fotos y les ofreceré el diseño completo para quien guste clonarlo. Completo completo. Cuando estén, te mando PM y coordinamos si en algún momento andás por aquí. 

Saludos a todos y gracias por los "me gusta" acumulados. Son muy amables


----------



## juanfilas

Muy buenas Ramiro!!! quiero escuchar tu par!


----------



## aldemarar

estos son mis nuevos  bajos, son de muy buen rendimiento


----------



## toronjiushhh

Buenas! Estoy empezando un proyecto de bafles... pequeños para mi ampli Clase A con mosfet (5w + 5w) y mas adelante para un SE con PCL84 ( cuando me lo haga :estudiando: )

Planos y data (en ingles) 

http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/download/Humble%20Homemade%20Hifi_Solo-103_copy.pdf

http://www.hifizine.com/2010/12/a-solo-103-build/

Recién este fin de semana termine las cajas... están sin lija, sin escofina...



 



Mañana, Dios mediante, procedere a cortar el aislante y a perforar las cajas...

saludossss


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Precioso proyecto ¡¡¡¡ Según comentas "Buenas! Estoy empezando un proyecto de bafles... pequeños para mi ampli Clase A con mosfet (5w + 5w)" .?  Has publicado el circuito de éste clase A 5+5 W ?.
Si sigues el foro verás que estoy interesado en éste tipo de circuitos, por lo que te rogaría que lo publicaras. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

toronjiushhh dijo:


> Buenas! Estoy empezando un proyecto de bafles... pequeños para mi ampli Clase A con mosfet (5w + 5w) y mas adelante para un SE con PCL84 ( cuando me lo haga :estudiando: )


Cuales parlantes vas a usar??? O conseguiste los Fostex??


----------



## toronjiushhh

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Precioso proyecto ¡¡¡¡ Según comentas "Buenas! Estoy empezando un proyecto de bafles... pequeños para mi ampli Clase A con mosfet (5w + 5w)" .?  Has publicado el circuito de éste clase A 5+5 W ?.
> Si sigues el foro verás que estoy interesado en éste tipo de circuitos, por lo que te rogaría que lo publicaras. Gracias y un saludo.



Hola Juan... el circuito que use para el Clase A es puntualmente el ZCA 

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/ZCA/ZCA.htm

lo único es que varie minimamente los valores para corregir las diferencias de los Mosfets que use contra las que originalmente llevaba el diseño.





Mas adelante posteo fotos en el foro correspondiente!

Saludosss





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuales parlantes vas a usar??? O conseguiste los Fostex??



DIOS TE OIGA 

Por el momento unos Ciclos de 4"


----------



## diegomj1973

toronjiushhh dijo:


> Hola Juan... el circuito que use para el Clase A es puntualmente el ZCA
> 
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/ZCA/ZCA.htm
> 
> lo único es que varie minimamente los valores para corregir las diferencias de los Mosfets que use contra las que originalmente llevaba el diseño.
> 
> [url]http://dc601.4shared.com/img/DSrr7yY8ce/14c6a6aee58/my_zca[/URL]
> 
> Mas adelante posteo fotos en el foro correspondiente!
> 
> Saludosss



Disculpame que lo aclare en este thread, pero ese amplificador no llega ni cerca a los 2,25 W RMS teóricos que podrías obtener idealmente con 12 V de alimentación y 8 ohmios nominales de parlante.

Como mucho, 100 a 200 mW y con bastante distorsión.

Saludos


----------



## LoMax13CE

lDIMEBAGl, felicidades por tu equipo, se ve eficiente y practico, y como dice Taca 10/10...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Distinguido  @toronjiushhh  muchísimas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, comparto la construccion de un par se subwofers que son parte del mismo proyecto que las columnas que subí antes.

Las cajas son de mdf de 25mm, 75l aprox y sintonizadas a 34hz, refuerzos internos y frente doble, todavia no las pese pero mas de 30kg seguro.

Los parlantes son SW-12k de GB audio, un par que compre hace unos años y ahora estoy armando.

Todavia falta la parte de la aislacion (que va a ser placa acustica de 75mm) la pintura y la laca.

Espero que les guste.

Slds.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tincho, de chusma no mas, el mdf de adentro del bafle, esos mdf cruzados, son de refuerzos solamente o tienen algun proposito??

y para mi pesan mas de 30, con 25mm!!!!


----------



## tinchorojo89

Son refuerzos para garantizar que ningun plano vibre, como podia sacar todas las pizas de una sola placa no quise ser mesquino con la cantidad de mdf que tiene cada subwoofer


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Son refuerzos para garantizar que ningun plano vibre, como podia sacar todas las pizas de una sola placa no quise ser mesquino con la cantidad de mdf que tiene cada subwoofer



con 25mm que va a viibraaaaar!!!!


----------



## toronjiushhh

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuales parlantes vas a usar??? O conseguiste los Fostex??



Ayer trabajando por la tarde aviste algo que no tenia desperdicio (el diyero ciruja nunca descansa). Capture una presa que no podía dejar escapar!!





Mis SOLO 103 van a sonar una bicoca!!

Saludossss


----------



## FЯANCO

Después de mucho tiempo, por fin pude avanzar en la construcción de mis baffles. Hace algun tiempo subí unas fotos a este foro de como estaban cuando empece a armarlas, el post lo pueden ver AQUI.

Ahora que he tenido tiempo pude continuar ese proyecto y por fin veo frutos. Tal vez no quedaron perfectas, pero para alguien como yo que esta aprendiendo, son todo un logro 

Los woofer siguen siendo los Peerless P835004 el crossover pasivo eclipse 8062 (por ahora) y los tweeter son Vifa DX25TG59-04 

Empezando a trabajar
















Saludos al foro!


----------



## urubamba

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola, comparto la construccion de un par se subwofers que son parte del mismo proyecto que las columnas que subí antes.
> 
> Las cajas son de mdf de 25mm, 75l aprox y sintonizadas a 34hz, refuerzos internos y frente doble, todavia no las pese pero mas de 30kg seguro.
> 
> Los parlantes son SW-12k de GB audio, un par que compre hace unos años y ahora estoy armando.
> 
> Todavia falta la parte de la aislacion (que va a ser placa acustica de 75mm) la pintura y la laca.
> 
> Espero que les guste.
> 
> Slds.





Muy buen trabajo, felicitaciones !! excelente la idea de usar insertos de madera, me parece que la voy a adoptar.....


----------



## pedrojc7

Hola a todos,
lDIMEBAGl, impresionante tu trabajo!!!!
Podrías decirme cómo le diste el acabado a los bafles???


----------



## Quercus

Por presiones del  “afectado” he terminado el amplificador y los circuitos auxiliares que tenía previsto para este sub.
  Al final, ha sido algo distinto a lo que se proyecto en un principio.
  El altavoz para el que se hizo, sacado de una caja _Turbosound_  de 300W, paso a mejor vida. En su lugar un altavoz Beyma G-40 más potente.  Uno de los dos que he comprado,  fruto  de una ganga, han cerrado una tienda de la misma cadena en Málaga y  tenían de varios tipos en  liquidación, aprovechando he  comprado  varios, estos  dos G-40,  180€, a mitad de precio. 
  El mismo amplificador, de unos 300W clase D de ejtagle, condicionado por los componentes de la fuente que ya tenía. 



  Sigue impresionando la poca temperatura, a cambio de la potencia que da. Con ese radiador de un PC antiguo, se podía tocar sin quemarte, colocado horizontalmente durante la prueba, en la caja va vertical y se refrigera mejor por convección. 



La placa donde se integra el soft start, el protector de altavoz, con su fuente por un lado y por otro el filtro pasa bajo, un  previo, para unir las dos señales de entrada con ganancia, un filtro subsónico con on/off a través de un pequeño relé y la fuente.



Añadido de última hora: un filtro pasa alto, para utilizando una etapa estéreo externa y tener un 2.1 sin más complicaciones.


  Aquí lo tengo preparado para colocar el toroide del amplificador y hacer la prueba definitiva, antes de colocarlo en la caja.




Colocado y funcionando de maravilla.



  La parte trasera a gusto del dueño.



Ya se le nota el uso que ha tenido con amplificador externo y si se fijan los *círculos perfectos encima de él… *
*Señal del complemento de disfrute, con  música de cualquier tipo.*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Eso si que tiene que golpear fuerte ¡¡¡¡¡¡. Enhorabuena por ese estupendo montaje.


----------



## ernestogn

maestreo , estan los proyectos publicados (completo protecto y filtros)?


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias a todos por los “me gusta”.


Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Eso si que tiene que golpear fuerte ¡¡¡¡¡¡. Enhorabuena por ese estupendo montaje.


  Si Juan Carlos, cuando se gira el potenciómetro, la pegada no es para audio domestico. 


ernestogn dijo:


> maestreo , estan los proyectos publicados (completo protecto y filtros)?


  Hay un par de problemas de muy distinta índole:
  1º El relé que lleva integrado la placa de los filtros, para utilizar o no, el filtro subsónico, no se si se podrá conseguir fácilmente. Es un relé minúsculo que tiene de planta 12x7mm. 
  2º Y principal problema. El filtro subsónico, es un circuito de Rod Elliott, por lo que la placa donde va integrado, no podría publicarla. El resto no es problema.


----------



## Tacatomon

¡Que vista tiene ese Beyma!. 9.5mm de Xmax y 700W AES. Eso ha de sonar precioso y se ve igual en tremendo recinto acústico. Enhorabuena por excelente proyecto Quercus.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## chinoelvago

hola quercus que bueno te quedo el ampli, disculpa esa versión del ucd esta posteada en el foro gracias
y si no esta no serias tan amable de publicarla gracias


----------



## juanyyy

Hola chinoelvago, me parece que el aplificador es este

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/


----------



## Quercus

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¡Que vista tiene ese Beyma!. 9.5mm de Xmax y 700W AES. Eso ha de sonar precioso y se ve igual en tremendo recinto acústico. Enhorabuena por excelente proyecto Quercus.
> 
> ¡Saludos al foro!.


  Hola Tacatomon, gracias por el comentario.
  Tiene un problema en cuanto al recinto, está hecho con DM de 35mm que sumado al altavoz y ahora con la electrónica, su peso debe rondar los 50 kilos o algo más. El sonido agradece la firmeza del recinto, pero muy transportable no es. 
  En cuanto al sonido, Lo poco que ha sonado en casa, satisfizo plenamente al dueño. Ayer tarde  se lo llevaron para un “fiestorro” con los amigos de mi hijo, no he visto ningún mensaje en el móvil y son las 9:50. 

Conociendo a la "tropa" la prueba de fuego (toda la noche sonando a todo trapo) la ha pasado bien, seguro.


chinoelvago dijo:


> hola quercus que bueno te quedo el ampli, disculpa esa versión del ucd esta posteada en el foro gracias
> y si no esta no serias tan amable de publicarla gracias


  Hola chinoelvago, juanyyy está en la cierto, está un poco maquillado por la forma en que tiene colocados los Mosfet y el Tip para refrigerarlos.


----------



## martin12as

una pregunta, donde compran parlantes en argentina de una calidad decente para hacer estos proyectos? y si es posible me recomiendan algún modelo de subwoofer entre 8" y 10" y calculo unos 100 o 150w rms, no me interesa que suene muy fuerte, pero si que suene mas o menos bien


----------



## juanfilas

Esto es un avance del próximo proyecto que va a ser documentado para este foro 

Sr. y Sta. Sub 2kw subwoofer:


----------



## Tacatomon

juanfilas dijo:


> Esto es un avance del próximo proyecto que va a ser documentado para este foro
> Sr. y Sta. Sub 2kw subwoofer:




Mamita querida. Esto SI me gusta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





18LW1400. Fotos con alta resolución o no sucedió, ¿eh?. 

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## juanfilas

Si son dos 18lw1400 la idea es hacer dos cajas chicas cerradas y con TL llegar a 18hz plano. Las simulaciones dan como 101 db spl max con uno solo a 20hz a Xmax ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Si son dos 18lw1400 la idea es hacer dos cajas chicas cerradas *y con TL llegar a 18hz plano*.


    
Cuantos Megawatts vas a usar????



juanfilas dijo:


> Las simulaciones dan como 101 db spl max con uno solo a 20hz a Xmax ...


Ahhhh... te enojaste con el vecino y que le querés tirar la pared


----------



## juanfilas

Jaja na... Por lo general escucho muy tranqui, pero siempre es bueno tener de mas en estos casos jeje
Con la sensibilidad que tienen no voy a necesitar mucha potencia, igual calculo que voy a meter algo de 550w por lado en 8ohm para pasar cualquier transitorio grande sin problemas.


----------



## Juan Jose

Son EXCELENTES parlantes Juan. !!
Yo tengo 2 cajas sub armadas con 15MB700 y te aseguro que los 103db por lejos hacen la diferencia. 
http://www.eighteensound.it/PRODUCTS/Products/ProdID=101#.VeNNbiXtmko
Suerte en tu proyecto.

Juan José.


----------



## LuisTesla

Me gusta mucho esa Marca Juan, he probado algunos y funcionan muy bien. Espero el proyecto terminado, un abrazo


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Buenisimo juan!!! soy fanatico de Eighteen,espero con ansias ver el resultado de este proyecto.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias, ojo que la idea no es sacarle el máximo SPL, la ides es hacer dos subs Hi-Fi que den mucho SPL, pero mas importante, sin distorsiones.

Saludos!

pd: estoy con muy poco tiempo, así que va a ser un proceso lento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> pd: estoy con muy poco tiempo, *así que va a ser un proceso lento*


Conozco algo de eso...jajajajajajajajaj


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Si me imagine que adonde apuntaba el proyecto,seguramente va a ser una cosa de locos!! 

Saludos!!


----------



## toronjiushhh

Buenas gente... hoy hice un avance kilometrico con mis Solo 103....

Ya corte los agujeros para los parlantes, les puse su aislante, y arme su cableado interno...





Los cerre y estoy haciendo unas pruebitas de audio....



Solamente faltaria encolar y clavar las cajas.... luego la estetica 

Que opinan de negro brillante? o satinado mejor? 

Saludosssssss


----------



## Futuro

se ven prolijas,que tal suenan,usan altavoces de cuantas pulgadas ?


----------



## toronjiushhh

aguirre606 dijo:


> se ven prolijas,que tal suenan,usan altavoces de cuantas pulgadas ?



Hola! Gracias por lo de prolijas... llevan parlantes de 4 pulgadas


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Off Topic:

Que les parece esto para hacer bafles y otras tantas cosas? consegui este CNC y me dan un tiempo para pagarlo,lo que si es que no tengo ni idea de como usar el Corel para hacer los archivos de corte y despues tambien tengo que aprender a usar el Mach2 y obviamente la maquina,con el poco tiempo que tengo se me va a hacer muuuuy dificil,el tiempo corre y tengo que tratar de generar dinero con esto para pagarla...que opinan??


----------



## juanfilas

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Off Topic:
> 
> Que les parece esto para hacer bafles y otras tantas cosas? consegui este CNC y me dan un tiempo para pagarlo,lo que si es que no tengo ni idea de como usar el Corel para hacer los archivos de corte y despues tambien tengo que aprender a usar el Mach2 y obviamente la maquina,con el poco tiempo que tengo se me va a hacer muuuuy dificil,el tiempo corre y tengo que tratar de generar dinero con esto para pagarla...que opinan??



Si realmente te vas a dedicar a armar bafles o cosas de madera, pues es una excelente inversión, pero sino, no creo que valga la pena el gasto, ya que debe ser elevado...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Nunca hablamos bien el precio pero arriba de $30.000 seguro,me encantaria dedicarme a esto y cada tanto algun bafle vendo pero esta medio dificil juntar esa cantidad


----------



## 18soundart

juanfilas dijo:


> Si realmente te vas a dedicar a armar bafles o cosas de madera, pues es una excelente inversión, pero sino, no creo que valga la pena el gasto, ya que debe ser elevado...



Hola que tal? como estan todos? refrenete a las maquinas CNC de este tipo que son caseras, estas pueden hacer otras funciones aparte de grabar o cortar madera, que seria como hacer gravados en materiales desde acero , aluminio, acrilico y otros mas, tambien el de cortar o desvastar metales blandos, acrilicos o plasticos, madera etc, tambien se pueden hacer circuitos impresos para electronica, hace 2 meses aproximadamente compre 3 motores paso a paso junto con sus controladores e iterfase, si dios quiere para el proximo diciembre que reciva mi aguinaldo comprare los ejes lineales completos y las transmiciones de huesillo, todos los componentes mencionados son de precision, pero los demas partes mecanicas yo las fabricare ya que tengo conocimiento y la maquinaria nesesaria para herreria y aluminio por lo cual en esto me ahorrare una lana, la maquina que pretendo hacer tiene un costo aproximado de 1,200 dolares em el mercado de mexico, pero como menciono me haorrare la mano de obra, 
 saludos a toda la comunidad


----------



## jorger

Aquí os dejo un par de bafles que ha construido un amigo. Los altavoces son unos Sony XS1013. No los recomiendo.
Yo me encargué del diseño. Si bien los parámetros T/S no salieron muy alentadores después de medirlos (Qes 1.060 y Qts 0.96), y a mi amigo les salieron caros para lo que son, algo había que hacer con ellos:


Había dos diseños posibles: Sellado y Reflex.
En bass reflex teóricamente tienen un realce muy feo entre los 120 y 250Hz, llegando a 6dB. 
Y en sellado daba una respuesta más bonita aunque con menos extensión en baja frecuencia. Mi amigo quiso hacer el bass reflex, fue su decisión 
Yo hubiera hecho el sellado.

Dice que suenan bien, pero tendré que escucharlos por mí mismo este fin de semana... no descarto que por casualidades de la vida, la acústica de la sala ayude a bajar el realce.
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Suelen ser hechos asi exprofeso , jorger ... para dar ese efecto "booming" ... me ha sucedido lo mismo con unos Aiwa que me regalaron .


----------



## jorger

Los llevo escuchando dos dias. Diria que es aceptable. No suenan mal, peeero en la mayoría de los tracks se hace muy evidente ese realce que comentaba. Afecta al espectro mas bajo de las voces (lo que me temía) . Y para mí es bastante molesto en ocasiones. En otras canciones apenas se nota, claro que depende de la voz cantante. Y llega a ser agradable sin ser la graan cosa.

Se puede medio solucionar con algo de ecualización.
Resumen: Al menos se les ha podido sacar partido.
Un saludo !.


----------



## Quercus

Anoche me quede montando los altavoces en las cajas para darle un alegrón a mi hijo, hoy, día de reyes.

  Su desarrollo esta _aquí_. 

  Ahora falta hacer el cuádruple amplificador para manejarlas. Son como ya he comentado, para hacer compañía al Subwoofer que hice anteriormente y que también está documentado en el mismo hilo, en los post anteriores a este.

  La idea es SUB mono y medios y agudos en estéreo con filtro activo.

  El haberlos pintado con negro mate, hace que se les noten los dedos de una forma obscena, pero son a gusto del dueño.

  El medios aguanta 250W RMS y los Tweeter 30W entre los dos, que puede parecer poco, PERO en cuanto sabemos que el medios tiene un SPL de 97dB y la pareja de Tweeter 111dB nos damos cuenta que los Tweeter una vez ajustados, "van de paseo”.

Los medios son nuevos, pero los Tweeter llevan conmigo muuucho tiempo.

  El comentario ha sido… en vez de: …que bien… ya las tengo…

*¿…el amplificador, para cuando…? :cabezon:
La familia.... ni regalado... 


*


----------



## mono pibe

Son  planos que salieron de este foro de electronica ,,este es el fruto del trabajo  saludoa todos por el aporte y gracias .tiene dos parlantes en  18wl 1400 en los bajos  ,,,,,4  parlantes en los medios 10Md600 y dos driver de altos 2080 todo de la linea eighteen sound, calidad y profesionalismo en sonido ,


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas tardes al foro, hace unos meses atrás compres un onkyo 646, (evidente en el exterior), y he comenzado a fabricar los báfles para el mismo (si bien este puede manejar 7.2 me voy a limitar por el momento a llegar al 5.1). Como es problema de muchos, mio también, estoy muy a la corridas y por eso no estuve posteando nada, pero no dejo de seguir los post un minuto por dia. Decidi hacer todos 2 vias, dos báfles y 3 columnas, anduve buscando y luego de entre varios me gano por precio y oportunidad los midwoofer peerles que abajo verán en las fotos y los tweeter vifa xt25 tg30-04 ring dome frecuencia de resonancia por papeles 450 hz medida 480 hz, una delicia ambos parlantitos, calculados los báfles con los valores de fabrica y los medidos promediados y corregidos con aislación, me quedaron báfles de 24lts. con respuesta desde arox. 40hz. muyyyy bien para un 6'' y para la necesidad del báfle, pues por debajo de 160hz lo va a estar manejando el sub. pero no me puedo resistir a sacarle lo mas que se pueda a estos bichitos.
Por el momento medí la curva de respuesta del parlante en forma individual en la caja y se corresponde con lo calculado, realice la medición de impulso con el arta para obtener los parámetros de spl e impedancia para calcular con el lspcad los divisores. bueno por el momento es hasta donde llegue, si puedo subo las curvas de mediciones en la semana pero pintan muy bien.  Disculpen por lo condensado pero me tome 5 minutos en el laburo para esto, apenas puedo continuo y subo mas info. un saludo sergio.


----------



## sergiot

Hermosos bichitos y hermoso trabajo!!! ese es el conjunto que está en venta en MercadoLibre, puede ser??


----------



## sergio rossi

NO NO NO !!!! conjunto made in rossi, nada que ver con ninguno de mercado libre.


----------



## juanfilas

Muy bueno Sergio! excelente combinación, conozco muy bien ambos transductores y están en la cima de la ecuación precio-rendimiento.
 Lo único, el XT25, por mas que tenga la fs debajo de 500hz, no lo cortes a menos de 2.5Khz y con orden bastante duro (y si sumas un notch a fs mejor) ya que sino se escucha la resonancia aunque parezca mentira (sumado a que la distorsión armónica crece mucho).

 Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Juan un gusto volver a comunicarnos, me falta dedicarme a los filtros, hice algunas pruebas con el lspcad cortando al tweeter en 1800hz segundo orden y en fs estoy atenuado -18b, no obstante voy a seguir la recomendación del mas experimentado y voy a subir el corte. pruebo y luego posteo, desde ya gracias por tu comentario.  el mid tiene una respuesta muy plana y parece muy manejable. luego te cuento. un abrazo y gracias nuevamente. sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

sergio rossi dijo:


> Hola Juan un gusto volver a comunicarnos, me falta dedicarme a los filtros, hice algunas pruebas con el lspcad cortando al tweeter en 1800hz segundo orden y en fs estoy atenuado -18b, no obstante voy a seguir la recomendación del mas experimentado y voy a subir el corte. pruebo y luego posteo, desde ya gracias por tu comentario. el mid tiene una respuesta muy plana y parece muy manejable. luego te cuento. un abrazo y gracias nuevamente. sergio.



Sergio, yo lo mas bajo que puede cortar ese tweeter sin problemas fue un LR4to orden en 2300hz y con un notch a fs. Yo no arriesgaría y no bajaría de 2.5Khz en 3er orden.

 Ojo, lo que digo es para que quede "de libro" como dicen por acá, podes cortar mas abajo, pero estas arriesgando fidelidad.

 Saludos!


----------



## aguirregus

Sergio, excelente elección, yo armé 2 baflecitos con el Peerless 830875 que es muy similar al tuyo y los mismos tweeters, corté en 2.7K LR tercer orden y el resultado fue muy satisfactorio, desde los 70 Hz se manejan en +-3dB
Conseguiste eso en Argentina?
Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias aguirregus, por lo pronto esta noche me pongo con los divisores y voy a subir el orden del filtro nomas. No en argentina no, los importe de usa directamente. un saludo y voy actualizando la info a medida que avanzo.


----------



## sergio rossi

primer prueba de divisor, ver foto, cruce 2k corte midwoofer 1300hz tweeter 2k5 en la frecuencia de resonancia del tweeter estoy con -23 db de diferencia al nivel de audio. atenue el tweeter 0.5 db pero creo que no va a ser necesario. los divisores son butterworth 2do orden. voy a seguir probando y posteo luego, escucho sugerencia (esta es mi parte mas floja) así que todo sera bienvenido. gracias sergio.



otra distinta corte midwoofer 1k5 hz tweeter igual anterior con atenuacion -0.5db


----------



## sergio rossi

agrego dos divisores mas estos 3er. orden. a mi criterio no me gustan tanto las curvas como el de 2do orden pero los cortes al ser mucho mas abruptos hace que la curva se aleje significativamente mucho de la fs del tweeter. bien comentarios bienvenidos. gracias por la ayuda. sergio.
pd. el primer grafico los cortes son 2000 2200 y en el segundo 2000 2500 mid y tweeter respectivamente.


----------



## boaz1418

jose miguel hernandez dijo:


> Este es un proyecto, que estoy realizando para mi MAMA si para mi MADRE,,, quería algo que sonara bien y que pudiera llevar a cualquier lugar ,,, suele  hacer ejercicio en forma de baile ella y otras de sus amigas,, así que puse manos a la obra y estos son 2 de 3 bafles con amplificadores que construiré para ella … después de todo lo que me ha dado es hora de hacer algo por lo cual me recuerde ….. unos bafles con mucha potencia
> 
> 
> 
> y dejo una foto de como quiero que quede el unico que falta.... y seria solo de un bajo de 15 .....
> 
> FALTA DARLES EL ACABADO



Pues ya paso Mucho Mucho tiempo. Hice mas cosas con mi vida pero les quiero dejar muestra de como deje estos bonitos bafles para mi Mama...

Me falta hacerle el ampli por que el ampli en elbque las ponía ya lo quemo . Espero tenerlo pronto y se los muestro


----------



## SKYFALL

boaz te quedaron muy bien los bafles pero personalmente, me parece que se ven mejor sin la tela que le pusiste a modo de malla para taparlos, así no mas se ven excelentes.


----------



## endryc1

bueno a mi tambien me gusta hacer bafles. por necesidad y porque me quedan bien

me faltaba una afuera


----------



## andress08

Mis bafles bass reflex ya terminados, los parlantes que use son de un minicomponente aiwa que por ahora los probé y se escuchan muy bien.
En la primera de las fotos se ve como los había echo antes pero sin calcular y a las apuradas sonaban horrible.


----------



## powerchain

Gente, me acabo de ver todos los bafles que hicieron, los felicito a todos. Algunos proyectos tienen mucho diseño y estudio detrás, es impresionante. Uno de éstos días subo algo de lo que hice yo.
Saludos.
Pablo.


----------



## wattalex

los ultimos de esta semana ,seguimos experimentando con los lineales


----------



## Futuro

wattalex dijo:


> los ultimos de esta semana ,seguimos experimentando con los lineales


Se ven bien,pero con proceso configuran los componentes de los medios y la onda de guia ?


----------



## wattalex

*A*si es aguirre606 tengo el drive*R* rack  para hacer los ajustes.
*A*unque tuve el cuidado de que cuando diseñe la caja , los drivers y las bocinas estan ala misma altura osea los  imanes quedan al mismo nivel asi no tengo tanto problema con los delays ,los ajusto tambien con el sma*a*rt live


----------



## jorger

Yo me habría preocupado por el diseño y análisis acústicos del conjunto caja-altavoz.
Crítica constructiva.
Un saludo.


----------



## wattalex

*G*racias *J*or*G*e
*P*ues para 127db que dio al hacer la medicion  con un rango de frecuensia de 100hz a16khz ya se*-*me hace suficiente para el huso que se*-*le va a*-*dar
*A*unque la verdad subi a 250 el *re*corte de medios para no for*Z*ar la ino*C*ente bocina de 8
*S*eguimos experimentando jejejeje.
*T*odas las criticas y su*G*erencias son bienvenidas


----------



## josco

wattalex y que tal suenan esas bocinas krack?


----------



## wattalex

suenan bien .tienen buena sensibilidad y si aguantan como sus 250 w reales es la primera vez que las uso por falta de presupuesto jejeje espero con el tiempo comprar unas b&c o algun modelo de eminence.pero de que suenan suenan.
Señor fogonazo acepto todas las corecciones menos esta


----------



## josco

por las tardes trabajo cerca de donde las distribuyen hasta me regalaron una playera de esa marca krack. la verdad nunca las he probado. me gusta ese diseño de tus bafles muy bueno. un diez de calificacion felicidades. saludos.


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos!

Quiero compartir con ustedes mi amplificador de bajo, que terminé de armar este fin de semana, después de haber arrancado con el preamplificador hace unos 7 años más o menos.
El preamplificador es el Gallien-Krueger 400RB que está en el foro, lo armé hace unos 7 años, lo probé, funcionaba de 10, y quedó juntando polvo en alguna caja esperando la hora...

Hace un tiempo decidí empezar a hacer algo con todas las "porquerías" que amontoné durante años, por lo que refloté el proyecto. Junté un parlante que había hecho reenconar, un amplificador hecho con dos TDA2050 en modo "bridge", un trafo que alimentaba a éste último, y una linda caja metálica de una radio de camioneta de los '70, y me puse manos a la obra.

Usando el ARTA y siguiendo un tutorial que está en el foro, medí los parámetros del parlante, y con el WinISD calculé una caja, agregué un filtro activo para aplanar un pico feo que tenía la respuesta, y armé todo en una caja provisoria hecha con restos de MDF. Funcionó perfecto, y pasó nuevamente a espera de tiempos mejores...

Hace dos semanas, aprovechando mi "desempleo voluntario", me decidí y compré todo lo necesario, corté, fresé, masillé, lijé, pinté, y VOILÁ! Después de tanto tiempo de espera, creo que valió la pena todo el esfuerzo.

Aprovecho para comentar lo de la tela que cubre el parlante, en mi ciudad era imposible conseguir alguna de trama abierta, y mandar a pedir alguna a otro lado no tenía mucho sentido, así que terminé comprando tela arpillera que es muy barata y creo que queda bien (Consejo! si quieren sacarle el olor característico a arpillera, no la metan al lavarropas!! )

Ahora, para finalizar, porqué me extendí tanto en contar todo? Para dejar claro cuánto peso tuvo el foro en esto, lo importante que es tener tanta gente compartiendo conocimientos, y gente con ganas de aprender todo ese conocimiento, así que gracias a todos los que constantemente aportan y hacen posible estas cosas.

Saludos!!


----------



## Quercus

He terminado un subwoofer, para  comprobar que tal se comportan los altavoces  que tengo con cajas más pequeñas, buscando ligereza en el peso.
  El desarrollo de su montaje lo tienen  _aquí_.


----------



## Quercus

Quería exponerles el resultado del “invento” del post anterior:

La idea era ver el resultado comparado con este, ya que es una caja mucho mas ligera pero con un refuerzo bien estudiado para disminuir todo lo posible las vibraciones. 

  Los altavoces que utilizan ambas cajas son idénticos, por lo que la comparación es fácil.

  Después de escucharlo con todo tipo de música en casa y de escucharlo de acompañante con el otro a buen volumen, la caja es un rotundo éxito, por lo que seguramente haga otra igual para sustituir a la primera y saque la electrónica fuera.


----------



## svartahrid

Aqui mi primer bocina que termine hace unas semanas atras, la cual he llamado *el castillo azul*, que fue lo que se me vino a la mente por eso del color, detalles y los herrajes de varillas y tuercas de 3/8 que he instalado a consciencia, algo exagerados si, pero ademas de la resistencia bruta que ofrecen, en lo particular me ha gustado el look que desatan, no era esa la idea al principio e iba a usar tornillos normales, pero como buscaba una simetria estetica en su alineacion, tornillos normales dispuestos en ese orden se encontrarian unos con otros en las esquinas, pudiendo evitarlo acortando su longitud, pero se comprometeria el agarre, entonces dije, pongamos unos tornillos realmente gruesos, a los cuales les bastaria y sobra la longitud proporcionada sin chocar unos con otros en los refuerzos internos que coloque en cada esquina.

La bocina es una 15" dual 4ohm, 1250w rms, cajon sellado, 2.3 pie cubico de espacio interno, hecha de MDF de 3/4". Para los refuerzos internos use listones 2x2 y 2x4, todo un caballito de batalla . No tengo un taller, por lo que no crean que me fue demasiado sencillo realizar los cortes, pero con algo de paciencia y herramientas electricas de mano fui poco a poco levantando la obra. La hice pensando para automovil camioneta tipo ford explorer, de ahi su verticalidad en forma.

En realidad esta es mi segunda bocina, cuando cursaba electronica basica en la tecnica de mi ciudad hace muchos años, una vez el maestro nos puso a construir bocinas,  aunque lo que hice esa vez era un simple cubito para un par de bocinas de 6 pulgadas, el maestro ni nos explico nada acerca de que debian tomarse en cuenta diversos factores para eso de asignar el tamaño de caja adecuado segun la bocina, pues no basta con hacer un mueble que te sostenga la bocina asi nada mas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 148576

Solo la parte superior lleva doble MDF + el cover, no crean que todas las paredes son asi de gruesas. Pense que estaria bien para eso de poder usar tornillos extra largos que sujeten el parlante, asi como reforzar esa parte donde descansa el parlante, que ya de por si hay 4 laterales externos que tambien ayudan en eso.
Ver el archivo adjunto 148577

(Imagen abajo) estos tornillos que ven abajo, los hice uno por uno cortando con sierra de calar unas varillas de 2 metros que compre en la ferreteria, fue medio tedioso por el grosor de estos y ya tarde se me hacia para tener todas listas cortadas a la medida correcta. Noten que esos tornillos son solo para ciertas secciones, las esquinas y la parte inferior ahi si coloque tornillos de 3/8 y 1-1/4 de longitud. Ambos grupos de tornillos no entraron a presion, si no que el agujero era del mismo diametro y se uso un buen pegamento para fijarlos.









(imagen abajo) Se ve algo percudida la pintura de los exagonos, aunque es simple suciedad de polvo mdf, ya una vez pasado el trapo humedo quedaron bien, aunque a diferencia del cover superior, a ellos no les di sprayadas de laca transparente.


----------



## aadf

Por dios! Cuanto pesa eso?

Muy original!!


----------



## svartahrid

aadf dijo:


> Por dios! Cuanto pesa eso?
> 
> Muy original!!



 Lo mismo que un caballo,  pero todo un super sealed, *pesa demasiado como para* cargarla tu solo, pero de por si que cajas de 15" son pesadas. La verdad no la he pesado y no tengo numeros, pero se le dio mas prioridad a la rigidez y estetica antes que al peso final.


----------



## frontalini

Hola, comparto mis cajas, parte de un sistema tri amplificado que hice hace ya unos años, son dos woofer leea 12/100BF, dos medios de 6 pulgadas Leea, bocina piezo Leea y 4 domos de JVC.
Tanto el pre, el divisor electrónico con expansor y los amplis estan hechos en casa. 
Tengo tambien u equalizador de 10 bandas.
Los pre y divisor estan armados con resistores de película metalica, capacitores de tantalio y poliester etc.

Saludos


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Comparto las fotos del subwoofer activo que va a complementar unas cajas RCF ART312 que tengo. Está basado en un altavoz también RCF de 18" y 800w rms, así que lo que hice es directamente copiar la caja original. 
Como potencia tiene una etapa Ecler PAM1100, que he desmontado e integrado en la trasera, con el filtro pasabajos del señor Ratmayor. La etapa está en modo puente, entregando 990w rms y 2360 de pico. 

Con ruido rosa he medido 136dB a un metro, teniendo en cuenta que el original alcanza 133. Aunque seguro que la medición no es correcta el sonido es impresionante.

El que mejor se lo ha pasado con esto es mi hijo, ya que el sub fue su "casita" durante unos días.

Dejo algunas fotos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Pencrof

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, les presente mis cajas hechas en madera de cereso.
Tiene un filtro de primer orden, son clon de las Sigma americanas.
Los drivers son VIFA
El divisor de 1 orden lo calculo un amigo de Madrid .
Saludos


----------



## NEO101

¡Qué buen trabajo! 
¿Te dedicás a la carpintería o algo así?


----------



## Pencrof

Hola , no me dedico a la carpintería. Soy ing civil pero siempre estoy armando algo por hobby.
Las cajas se hicieron en el taller de carpintería de un amigo.
Gracias por el comentario


----------



## Bilbon

Acá les dejo fotos de mis cajas del sistema de 3 vias. Las "books" son "bass-reflex" de 3 vias, con woofer Eastech 6 1/2 pulgadas (barato...jejeje)...medios comunes (los cerré por atrás con un vaso de plastico..jua jua) y tweeters de domo. El subwoofer es un JBL de 10 pulgadas, en una caja TL (transmission line) que dió un gran trabajito para calculalrla y hacerla...Es amplificado con unos 250W más o menos (ampli Debunker Strong X4...es diy). Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

WOW! Bilbon... no dejas de sorprender con la calidad de tu trabajo. Muy prolijo y bien terminado. Es simplemente de admirar, muy profesional.


----------



## Bilbon

blanko001 dijo:


> WOW! Bilbon... no dejas de sorprender con la calidad de tu trabajo. Muy prolijo y bien terminado. Es simplemente de admirar, muy profesional.



Gracias por tus palavras. Soy un amante de la electronica de audio desde niño...hoy estoy viejito (haciendo 52 ahora el domingo 08/01). A pesar de no ser mi profesión (soy veterinário, o sea, nada que ver!!!) paso la mayor parte del tiempo libre con eso. No tengo herramientas suficientes (solo lo básico y un par de multimetros) ni un tallercito, pero igual corto madera en el piso del garaje y uso el taladro en un cuartito donde está la PC y el equipo de sonido...así que imaginate como la D.Esposa me tiene de loco con la mugre que hago...jua jua. No sé casi nada de teoria, pero por suerte tengo algo de habilidad práctica...

Armando el sub en el piso del garaje:


----------



## blanko001

Bilbon dijo:


> No tengo herramientas suficientes (solo lo básico y un par de multimetros) ni un tallercito, pero...



Un claro ejemplo que la mejor herramienta de trabajo es la paciencia y las ganas de hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## ialvega

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Comparto las fotos del subwoofer activo que va a complementar unas cajas RCF ART312 que tengo. Está basado en un altavoz también RCF de 18" y 800w rms, así que lo que hice es directamente copiar la caja original.
> Como potencia tiene una etapa Ecler PAM1100, que he desmontado e integrado en la trasera, con el filtro pasabajos del señor Ratmayor. La etapa está en modo puente, entregando 990w rms y 2360 de pico.
> 
> Con ruido rosa he medido 136dB a un metro, teniendo en cuenta que el original alcanza 133. Aunque seguro que la medición no es correcta el sonido es impresionante.
> 
> El que mejor se lo ha pasado con esto es mi hijo, ya que el sub fue su "casita" durante unos días.
> 
> Dejo algunas fotos.
> 
> Saludos!!!



hola como estas me interesa saber sobre el recubrimiento que usaste quedaron full full


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal!!!!

El recubrimiento sólo sé que es pintura específica para altavoces, pintados por una empresa que se dedica a fabricarlos. Tengo muy buena relación con ellos, y me pintan alguna cajita que les llevo de vez en cuando.
Anteriormente hice bastantes pruebas, y como no me gustaba ningún resultado les consulté, y ellos se ofrecieron a pintarlas. 

Dejo un par de fotos de otra. Una caja con 2 x 8" grave-medio y un agudo piezoeléctrico. La caja original estaba destrozada y le hice una nueva, con un añadido para alojar una etapa de desguace proveniente de un bafle también destrozado. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## endryc1

No son bafles, son diafragmas de unidades de 2 pulg hechas por mi. Garantizado que llegan hasta los 16 khz. Material utilizado, Alumino de lata de bebida. Saludos para todos.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Aquí los bafles sellados tipo torre de 1.5 metros de alto, que armé de 100 watts c/u.

Son de 3 vías  (casi 4) por el divisor de frecuencias que permite seleccionar que rango trabajar y utilice tweeters piezo (2) atenuados con una resitencia de 15 ohms 10watts y colocados en serie, para que suenen medianamente al mismo volumen del tweeter engendro: Si lo plateado que ven al centro es un engendro que saqué de unos parlantitos para pc 2.1 y lo probé como tweeter, me sorprendió su sonido casi mejor que un domo, así que los deje para frecuencias de 5000hz en adelante mientras que los piezo comienzan a trabajar en 7000hz para arriba. En conjunto se complementan muy bien.

Luego siguen 4 rango medio sellados de 5 pulgadas KINSER. Son 2 por bafle colocados en serie, también por su gran ganancia y trabajan de 1800hz a 7000hz.

Los woofer en paralelo 35 a 1800hz calculados con su *Thiele-Small* son de 10 pulgadas KINSER, son económicos, pero cumplen bien su tarea dentro de los bafles de 180 litros (algunos me dijeron que eran una heladera...jaja) pero miren que bien quedaron en MDF de 18mm cola, 300 tornillos aprox. de refuerzo, bien sellados por dentro con silicona, pintado con base latex blanca, luego Venier simil madera color Cedro, y para terminar Barniz mate. Relleno con partes de una ex base de un sillón que tiene guata mas goma espuma.

Hasta le hice mi propia marca  *Majestic 4 vias*

El proceso me llevo prácticamente 2 meses, pero suenan increíbles, un sonido muy limpio y diferente, por lo menos a lo que estaba acostumbrado a escuchar, y eso que los muevo solo con AIWA NSX990, hasta que me llegue el modulo amplificador clase D que les comente *AQUI*

Mientras espero, ya armé una pequeña etapa de filtrado de 50.000mf 

Ademas si prestan atención verán que están sobre unos muebles para guardar los discos de vinilo, también hechos en simultaneo con el mismo material de los bafles.

Si estoy un poco loco pero bue... si critican que sea con buena onda 

PD: Los Bafles y los muebles para los discos, todos con patas de goma para evitar vibraciones.

PD 2: Lo que pesan estos bichos!!!! creo que deben pesar mas de 70 kilos cada uno!


----------



## Kebra

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Si estoy un poco loco pero bue... si critican que sea con buena onda



Siempre son con buena onda. Y con la intención de que todos aprendamos algo durante el camino.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes,aca comparto el proceso de construccion de mis cajas,desde un inicio equivocado hasta haber encontrado el camino para el Hi-Fi. Estas cajas las empece hace algo mas de un año y con la ayuda de muchos (hasta los tirones de oreja de Fogonazo sirvieron y mucho) y principalmente de AntonioA,un maestro,que lo tengo en mi ciudad que hasta me presto una compu para las mediciones (mi notebook no funcionaba bien) que me orientaron en el camino de medir,medir,medir,construir y volver a medir,medir y medir (solo asi se consiguen resultados aceptables),me construi la caja Arta (con ayuda de AntoniA),un microfono acetable tambien hice (similar al Panasonic M61) y una cajita para alimenter el electret por USB (patente de AntonioA). Fabrique los moldes para las bobinas y me queme los dedos haciendolas. Tambien me fabrique un ampli para medir (TDA2030).
Empece con un woofer Emave (ind. arg. de hace 35 años), midrange idem,tweeter Belbar (ind, arg. de hace mas de 30 años) y piezoelectricos (dos) Leson brasileros pensando en un 4 vias y con volumen de caja recomendado por el fabricante de 50 litros. Terminé con el mismo woofer,midrange JBL y tweeter Vifa DX25TG (obviamente un 3 vias) y ASOMBRADISIMO CON EL RESULTADO OBTENIDO. 
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron sin los cuales no podria ni haber empezado.
Las graficas de respuestas estan en el tema "Arta,preguntas . . . . . ." y en "como diseñar cajas y medir . . . . ." al igual que los parametros en "parametros T/S,banco de datos".
Muy conforme con el sonido,muy nítido y no cansa para nada a pesar de escuchar con volumen alto. MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS.
 BUENOS DIAS,tengo la opción de hacerle un upgrade del midrange pero no se que elegir. Tengo la posibilidad de adquirir el SCANSPEAK 15M/4624 o el FOUNTEK FW146 midwoofer. Cual me aconsejarían,yo me inclino por el Scanspeak pero cuesta el doble. Gracias


----------



## Quercus

Aquí les pongo unas fotos de unos altavoces que he hecho para el “cine en casa”.

  Solo son el central y los frontales, los dos de efectos no los voy a hacer por ahora.

  Para el que le pueda interesar, el desarrollo  de la fabricación lo tienen a partir de _aqui._


----------



## polilapo

Excelentes. . . . . Con tus trabajos muchos quedamos pasando vergüenzas.


----------



## svartahrid

Muy bonitos @Quercus, y no tienes niños, mascotas o visitas que puedan averiar sin querer los parlantes? que para andar todo el tiempo tenso con el miedo de que con tantito te vayas a la cocina y regreses, encuentres picoteadas las polveras de los parlantes, que como anecdota recuerdo una vez a mi padre, muy feliz y contento le quito los protectores a unos bafles, para que se vieran mas bonitos, y vaya que se veian bonitos, hasta que un dia fue de visita unos compadres con sus hijos, el cual uno de ellos "picoteo" todos esos circulitos que tanto le llamaban la atencion...

Tremenda prolijidad hermano, seguro tambien asi suenan, saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Hola  @svartahrid, muchas gracias.

  La más pequeña de la casa tiene 18 años, en su momento si la lio bien.

  Las mascotas están siempre en el jardín,  en una jaula de 75x75x150cm son canarios.

  Las visitas tienen los niños como yo, ya mayores y el día de noche buena, cuando  toca en mi casa, ese día *SI hay peligro*, las sobrinitas…  los anteriores los quitaba, y estos hare lo mismo.

  Los altavoces me gusta verlos, no descarto si en algún momento me gasto 1000€ en altavoces que le coloque algo de quitar y poner, será difícil pero posible.


----------



## Ratmayor

Quercus dijo:


> Aquí les pongo unas fotos de unos altavoces que he hecho para el “cine en casa”.
> 
> Solo son el central y los frontales, los dos de efectos no los voy a hacer por ahora.
> 
> Para el que le pueda interesar, el desarrollo  de la fabricación lo tienen a partir de _aqui._
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 156081
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 156082
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 156083


Acabados tan profesionales y hermosos que creo que te odio...


----------



## Futuro

Buen dia a todos.Una pregunta hipotetica; supongamos que ya elegi la caja adecuada para mi parlante o altavoz de 15 pulgadas para Bajo.
  Tengo el plano con sus medidas y espesifica contruirlo con mdf o aglomerado de  18mm, para uso en potencias de 700w para arriba.
  Pero yo tengo es solo material de 13mm de espesor y no lo voy a usar a potencias extremas sino maximo 200 a 300w.
  Por reducir o usar material de 13mm(Logico con mayor refuerzo interno colocando  listones de maderas internas para evitar vibraciones indeseadas).¿Tendria que modificar el plano original y adjustar las medidas de 18mm a 13 mm? o mas bien asi queda la caja con mayor litraje y rinde mas.Muchas gracias y feliz fin de semana.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general las medidas obtenidas para bafles son interiores.

En planos comerciales pueden ser exteriores

Opción : encolar dos tablas de 13 mm y aprovechar para hacer las uniones con el escalón "media madera"


----------



## Quercus

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En general las medidas obtenidas para bafles son interiores.
> 
> En planos comerciales pueden ser exteriores
> 
> Opción : encolar dos tablas de 13 mm y aprovechar para hacer las uniones con el escalón "media madera"


  Seria la mejor solución con el material del que dispones
  Potencias de 200/300W no son para tomarselo a la ligera y pegar dos DM de 13mm,  da una fortaleza muy superior a uno equivalente de 26mm.  Ya que las caras exterior del DM quedan mucho mas compactas cuando las fabrican que la zona interior, por  lo que tenemos 4 caras exteriores en el resultante. 


Ratmayor dijo:


> Acabados tan profesionales y hermosos que creo que te odio...


  Odiame…Odiame… espero… porque me gusta… seguir dándote* de estos motivos* y que creas que sigues ODIANDOME…


----------



## Futuro

Quercus dijo:


> Seria la mejor solución con el material del que dispones
> Potencias de 200/300W no son para tomarselo a la ligera y pegar dos DM de 13mm,  da una fortaleza muy superior a uno equivalente de 26mm.  Ya que las caras exterior del DM quedan mucho mas compactas cuando las fabrican que la zona interior, por  lo que tenemos 4 caras exteriores en el resultante.
> 
> Odiame…Odiame… espero… porque me gusta… seguir dándote* de estos motivos* y que creas que sigues ODIANDOME…



Gracias amigos pero de 26mm,pesa demasiado.Para que tenga una mejor idea,la caja es un scoop o clon de JBL 4530,pero de Fane,ya adjunto el link del plano,para que puedan opinar mejor.
Esta caja segun  pude leer en los foros las han armado con mdf o mdp de 18" y otros con 15" y yo tengo es de 13" .De alli la duda de como tomar en cuenta eso en las medidas,si debo respetar las medidas alli expresadas o variarlas.  http://www.audioheritage.org/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1306&stc=1&d=1069099004


----------



## jorger

aguirre606 dijo:


> De alli la duda de como tomar en cuenta eso en las medidas,si debo respetar las medidas alli expresadas o variarlas.  http://www.audioheritage.org/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1306&stc=1&d=1069099004


Intenta dibujar dos cubos de madera con las mismas medidas exteriores, pero con piezas de distinto espesor. Te darás cuenta si necesitas cambiar algo.

Pd: a menos que metas una inmensa cantidad de refuerzos internos, 13mm es un despropósito... 
Si quieres solidez, toma el consejo de Quercus.
Si quieres ligereza, prepárate para una caja digna de un flan


----------



## Futuro

jorger dijo:


> Intenta dibujar dos cubos de madera con las mismas medidas exteriores, pero con piezas de distinto espesor. Te darás cuenta si necesitas cambiar algo.
> 
> Pd: a menos que metas una inmensa cantidad de refuerzos internos, 13mm es un despropósito...
> Si quieres solidez, toma el consejo de Quercus.
> Si quieres ligereza, prepárate para una caja digna de un flan



Si amigo full refuerzo con listones de madera.
Es que aca esta dificil conseguir material y a precio,esto es Venezuela en crisis,je,je,je.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El plano *dice claramente* 1" = *25,4 mm* y los dos de 13 pegados darían 26 mm


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes a todos.
Amigo Venezolano, primero:lamento mucho por lo q*ue* están pasando, no tiene nombre. Segundo: si a cada panel le colocas refuerzos (listones 1"x1"), diriamos . . . . cada 10cm o 15cm todo a lo largo del panel conseguís una rigidez notable debido a que reducis el paño que flexiona y esto no es AUDIO, es ESTATICA (física), a saber: El aire presiona hacia afuera en una carga (presión) uniformemente distribuida y flexiona el panel.

Ahora, esta flexión de denomina MOMENTO FLECTOR y resulta de una formula donde la distancia entre apoyos esta elevada el cuadrado por esto, el panel vibra (como flan dijeron por ahi), entonces si reducis esta distancia reducis mucho la flecion. Como la reducis? Con refuerzos. Te lo dice un arquitecto profesor de calculo de estructuras.
Si alguien del foro sube la presión que que ejerce el aire en las paredes del bafle (en kg) te puedo calcular cada cuanto necesitad refuerzos para que 13mm funcionen como 18mm o 26mm. Saludos


----------



## Futuro

Gracias por la ayuda,amigo 2 metros en el plano donde dice o expresa 1" es la distancia a dejar como pestaña frontal,no el espesor de la madera,ese espesor segun pude leer en foros como Speaker PLans debe ser de 18mm.
  Amigo Polilapo,esos listones deben ir a lo largo o tanbien pueden ir a lo ancho de la caja ?,osea deben ir de la mejor manera que no rompan las ondas de rebote del sonido creo.Tu que opinas? .Referente a la presion que ejerce el bajo,no podria decirtelo en realidad,pero este es un bajo de media excursion da solo 5.6 mm. osea que para que aumente la presion me toca acortarle un poco la boca de la primera garganta del plano ,para que acumule mas presion desde alli .Muchas gracias.


----------



## polilapo

Buen dia a todos.
 Hola aguirre606,yo solo te puedo asegurar que con los listones evitas vibraciones que es lo que sé,lo de la "mejor" disposición deberías preguntárselo a alguien mas experimentado del foro. Creería que como las ondas salen del parlante hacia el fondo de la caja deberían ir en esta posición. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

aguirre606 dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda,amigo 2 metros en el plano donde dice o expresa 1" es la distancia a dejar como pestaña frontal,no el espesor de la madera,ese espesor segun pude leer en foros como Speaker PLans debe ser de 18mm


 
Ok , coincidentemente , al mirarlo con lupa y escalímetro , es igual al espesor de los paneles . . .


----------



## sergiot

Para un bajo de 15" usar madera de 13mm con refuerzos, terminaría teniendo tantos refuerzos que saldría mas caro que hacer en 1" como dice el plano, creo que ni los bafles de los Muteki de Sony son tan finos.

Si lo único que se consigue es de 13mm la opción de dosmetro es la única viable.


----------



## AntonioAA

No se si en Venezuela se consigue lo que aqui denominamos "fenolico" que no es otra cosa que madera terciada gruesa ... el mucho mas liviano que el mdf .
Para el uso que quieres es lo mas adecuado , pero mdf de 13 para esa potencia , NO !!
Y completando lo que dijo mi amigo arquitecto , si pones listones "apilados" o un pedazo de mdf en forma vertical a las caras , ayuda aun mas .

PD : espero o de Uds se arregle pronto , que muero por ir a Los Roques a bucear !!


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## svartahrid

sergiot dijo:


> Para un bajo de 15" usar madera de 13mm con refuerzos, terminaría teniendo tantos refuerzos que saldría mas caro que hacer en 1" como dice el plano, creo que ni los bafles de los Muteki de Sony son tan finos.
> 
> Si lo único que se consigue es de 13mm la opción de dosmetro es la única viable.



Son baratos los listones, incluso quizas podria conseguirlos sin tener que comprarlos, unas 2 o 3 crucetas de listones de 1.5" tocando los centros, que es donde mas flexiona, y se haria la diferencia, ademas de un frente de doble madera, lo cual tambien ayudaria a los tornillos tener donde aferrarse.


----------



## Futuro

Si .hay una pagina de Philipinas donde comparten Planos y hay muchos para bajos de 15" con laminas de 15 y hasta de 13mm,con mdf o mdp de 15mm.Unas cajas llamadas THA THMA tipo pasabanda con horn,Hibridas


----------



## AntonioAA

asi decias ??? :





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 156280


----------



## Futuro

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Amigo Venezolano, primero:lamento mucho por lo q*ue* están pasando, no tiene nombre. Segundo: si a cada panel le colocas refuerzos (listones 1"x1"), diriamos . . . . cada 10cm o 15cm todo a lo largo del panel conseguís una rigidez notable debido a que reducis el paño que flexiona y esto no es AUDIO, es ESTATICA (física), a saber: El aire presiona hacia afuera en una carga (presión) uniformemente distribuida y flexiona el panel.
> 
> Ahora, esta flexión de denomina MOMENTO FLECTOR y resulta de una formula donde la distancia entre apoyos esta elevada el cuadrado por esto, el panel vibra (como flan dijeron por ahi), entonces si reducis esta distancia reducis mucho la flecion. Como la reducis? Con refuerzos. Te lo dice un arquitecto profesor de calculo de estructuras.
> Si alguien del foro sube la presión que que ejerce el aire en las paredes del bafle (en kg) te puedo calcular cada cuanto necesitad refuerzos para que 13mm funcionen como 18mm o 26mm. Saludos



Amigo para que tengas una idea te adjunto el plano de la caja,el foro donde lo descargue recomienda hacerla con mdf o mdf aglomerado de 15mm,y yo consigo solo de 13,lor refuerzos podrian ser internos o por fuera de la caja tipo una X o listones a lo largo   
Es una caja tipo scoop hibrida,parecida al RCF 1018,pero para bajos de 15" y el parlante Eminence Kappa.


----------



## polilapo

Buen dia. Yo colocaria los refuerzos longitudinalmente a las caras,o sea,separados 110mm y en el sentido de los 735mm y 870mm y en las caras laterales separadas 105mm a lo largo de los 870mm.
 Ese es mi parecer para rigidizar los planos que son bastaaaaante grandes (aun para 18mm),es una opinión técnica estructural que nada tiene que ver con la calidad de sonido que logres. Suerte con tu diseño

los 110mm y 105mm siempre medidos desde el eje(mitad) de los refuerzos


----------



## Futuro

polilapo dijo:


> Buen dia. Yo colocaria los refuerzos longitudinalmente a las caras,o sea,separados 110mm y en el sentido de los 735mm y 870mm y en las caras laterales separadas 105mm a lo largo de los 870mm.
> Ese es mi parecer para rigidizar los planos que son bastaaaaante grandes (aun para 18mm),es una opinión técnica estructural que nada tiene que ver con la calidad de sonido que logres. Suerte con tu diseño
> 
> los 110mm y 105mm siempre medidos desde el eje(mitad) de los refuerzos



Muchas gracias hermano,pero de verdad que quede igual ,como no soy ni matematico,ni fisico,no entiendo esos terminos,ja,ja,ja.
Es como cuando uno va al medico y le habla en terminos medicos en vez de en terminos comunes.
Perdona si no es mucha molestia ,podria explicarme como si se lo fueras a decir a un niño 
Serian tiras o listones a lo largo segun entiendo,y ¿de cuanto de espesor deben ser los listones ?,van externos o por dentro de la caja ?
Aunque tambien me pregunto se las paredes son de 13mm no atravesara facil las ondas del sonido atraves de ellas?


----------



## polilapo

Hola Aguirre606, no es de mis mejores croquis pero creo que se entiende. Las lineas en las caras don los refuerzos. Lo dibuje afuera pero LOS REFUERZOS VAN ADENTRO Y EN TODAS LAS CARAS excepto la que lleva el parlante que deberías hacerla doble como ya te dijeron

Los listones deberían ser madera masiza (pino o similar) 1"x1" mínimo. Deberías ponerle adentro material aislante como paño de fieltro 15mm (como un trapo de piso pero mad grueso.
 Y leer un poco mas los temas referidos a cajas acústicas,ahi vas a aclarar tus dudas y poner tus propia decisiones para resolver los problemas. Como dice uno por acá "leer no engorda y adelgaza la ignorancia" o algo similar. Saludos


----------



## Futuro

Muchas gracias y feliz fin de semana.


----------



## svartahrid

Aqui una modificacion a la blue castle de 15" (Boss) mdf, 2.3 pies cubicos, diseño propio. Me la he estado llevando a tocar en exteriores, sin la ganancia de una cabina de automovil o techo de una casa, sentia que aunque "tambien" sonaba bien en exteriores, no tenia mucha ganancia, y eso me desesperaba, entonces pense en que ya habia tenido suficiente de "cosas selladas", y  decidi dotarla de puerto, pa que haga acto de presencia el verdadero rendimiento venga hombre!

Tuve que amputarle un brazo a la cruz central de refuerzo, cosa que dejara espacio para el desplazamiento del puerto, que igual y no toma mucho (6.18" que 1.5 pulgadas se lo toma el muro y la parte saliente, otros 1.5", que mientras lo dejare asi, ya despues puedo ponerle un aro decorativo que a la vez sirva de refuerzo adicional, que ya con 1.5" de contacto me parece que anda barbaro, y mas habiendo usado epoxy de 5 minutos). 

Es una barbaridad ese tuvo abs, bastante rigido, y muy economico, una vez habiendo lijado con lija gruesa el area de contacto, y un poco de epoxy, hombre que eso de ahi ya no sale nunca!

Lo deje en 35hz, todo bien calculadito con el winisd, tambien con sketchup, antes no lo sabia, pero me di cuenta de que puedes obtener el volumen de las cosas que diseñes, lo cual facilita todo en esto del audio, donde todo debe estar bien calculadito al milimetro cubico, apegandote asi al mejor resultado posible. 

El tubo es de 3", quizas algo chico para un bajo de 15, aunque me parecio conveniente dejarlo asi, que igual y asi lo recomienda el fabricante, ademas winisd le daba el bueno y no era necesario mas, lo que fue conveniente dado que estoy limitado en longitud y para 35hz ya ven que no pedia mucha longitud, aun asi me quedo espacio, pero tambien para que quitarle mas espacio a la caja con el desplazamiento del puerto, si ni era necesario, asi que quedamo en 3" nada ma. Todavia no le escucho, hare unas pruebas el dia de manana a mas tardar, y ver si me enamora mas que cuando estaba sellado.

Pienso que Boss esta bastante bien, aguantan bastante, esos que las queman es porque le meten burradas de potencia, creyendo que te va a aguantar los 2500 watts, en si, una genial relacion calidad precio.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Vaya pedazo de subwoofer, además de sonar bien, seguro que resiste un ataque nuclear, bacteriólogico y/o químico......................................


----------



## svartahrid

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de subwoofer, además de sonar bien, seguro que resiste un ataque nuclear, bacteriólogico y/o químico......................................



Y las fuerzas de la naturaleza, sismos, huracanes... 

Editado: Ya me la lleve a una fiesta, a tocar en exterior, , el rendimiento comparado a cuando era sellada, Dios mio santo... como el dia y la noche! ahora si que simbraban los dientes, el pecho y creaba un entorno de bajos envolventes a muchos metros de distancia, eso de haberla tenido sellada, es haberla tenido "capada", que segun el winisd, ahora sobre pasa los 7dbi de ganancia, que ese pico si me guta!


----------



## svartahrid

Al final termine haciendo lo de poner los puertos de forma externa para terminarlo rapido que tenia que llevarmelo a tocar a un party, no se cuanto me agrade la nueva estetica, pero al menos la re rompe muy bien en rendimiento, se quedo en 30hz la cosita al final.  Que diferencia ahora si con el segundo puerto, ya siendo lo apropiado para el correcto flujo de aire.


----------



## svartahrid

Aquí dos baflecitos que me faltaba postear desde ya hace bastante tiempo, uno con un amplificador bluetooth de 20+20watts, y un bajito de 8" al que denominé como "cannabafle" es una pieza que recorte con una sierra caladora montada en una mesita, y un acabado en pintura de lata con técnica al agua, literalmente sumerges la pieza en un contenedor con agua al que has sprayado diversas pinturas de lata, y mezclado hasta obtener el patrón deseado, todo hecho desde cero lo mismo los cajones.



Ver el archivo adjunto 160177


----------



## svartahrid




----------



## svartahrid

Otro más hecho en casa, primera vez que utilizo la alfombrita azúl, me parece cool , y en realidad la caja la tenía hecha de hace mucho, recién la terminé, espero pronto hacer el de los tubos de 4" del que dosmetros y otros usuarios una vez estuvimos hablando. Saludos.


----------



## joorchh13

Bueno acá les dejo unas fotos de mi equipo de Car Audio totalmente casero. Los amplificadores los arme con información sacada 100% de este foro. El ampli del disipador gris es el clase D swichingamp  con ligeras modificaciones para trabajar a 2 ohms, este alimentado con una fuente conmutada que entrega +-42 voltios. Ademas tiene un par de tda7294 alimentados con +-28 voltios, que uso para mover un par de sets de medios que tengo el las puertas delanteras.
El disipador azul tiene un par de amplificadores AB a transistores de 100 watts cada uno. 
Ambos disipadores, como se puede ver tienen ventiladores que están controlados por temperatura.
El subwoofer lo tengo con filtro subsonico a 15 hz, y filtro pasa bajos a 80 hz, el resto de canales están con filtro pasa altos con corte a 80 hz.
La caja la arme guiándome del manual del sub sin hacer muchos calculoso o simulaciones, pero suena muy bien.


----------



## Bilbon

Hola gente! Les dejo fotos de la 3a versión de mis books 3 vias DIY. Ahora con tweeter ribbon (planar) y midrange dedicado. Abrazos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes a todos. hace bastante que no posteaba, pero este domingo nublado me dio para reformar unos viejos baflecitos que jugaban la parte de medios y agudos en el viejo sistema que tenia en casa, los tweeter (unos vifa) que tenían puestos, forman parte de otros bafles y los reemplace por unos tonhalle, el volumen del bafle es de 6.5 lts. closed y los medios son unos gb de 5 pulgadas. bueno con lo que disponía me puse a hacer lo mejor posible y en verdad me asombre.  El medio gb responde bien desde los 120hz hasta los 2500hz. tope, realmente interesante. El tw no resulta ser de los mas lindo muy alta fs y como verán en las mediciones hay aumentos de la impedancia a otras frecuencias, mas halla de los 12k tiene una rápida caída de respuesta, pero bueno es lo que hay. Como no quería hacer muchas bobinas me decidí por un divisor de 2do .orden lo que me obligo a cortar el tweeter mas arriba de los 3k. menos de eso tendría que hacer un 3er orden si o si.  subo las curvas de las mediciones tanto de los parlantes por separado impedancias y spl. el divisor calculado y la medición de respuesta del bafle terminado. en realidad quedo bastante bien dentro del rango de frecuencias que admiten ambos parlantitos. servirán para bafles frontales de un home de uno de mis hijos. (si ya se no son gauuuu pero es mejor que nada ja ja.. )


----------



## aadf

sergio rossi dijo:


> El tw no resulta ser de los mas lindo muy alta fs y como verán en las mediciones hay aumentos de la impedancia a otras frecuencias, mas halla de los 12k tiene una rápida caída de respuesta, pero bueno es lo que hay.



 Hola, tal cual. Tengo ese tweeter y levante la misma curva de impedancia al igual que note esa caida....
Yo lo tengo en corte activo, 3400hz.

Saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

gracias aadf por tu comentario, me confirma que por lo menos no estoy midiendo tan mal. saludos.


----------



## duflos

Hola amigos armé estas cajas con dos peavey de 15 pulgadas y parece que se van a desarmar, más dos driver 22t de peavey la verdad un espectáculo jaja las cajitas son caseritas pero bueno suena bastante lindo tiembra todo en casa la verdad a sacarse el sombrero con el stk..como ampli saludos


----------



## endryc1

Una Patica del Audio. Todo echo por mi y mi socio reynaldo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

endryc1 dijo:


> Una Patica del Audio. Todo echo por mi y mi socio reynaldo.Ver el archivo adjunto 168875


Yo tengo uno igual en el salón de casa y estoy amenazado  de muerte por la comunidad de vecinos...….. Menudo pepino de altavoz ¡¡¡¡¡ Enhorabuena


----------



## chauupinela

Que tal foro, hace tiempo que no paso por aquí, y como hoy es el día del amigo en Argentina, les quiero pasar un dato.
Hace una semana compre unos tweeters Scanspeak en Audiostatus x ebay, son de lituania, tienen mejor precio que Madisound y lo mejor es que despacharon el paquete este lunes pasado y hoy recibí en mi casa el paquete, haciendole un pago muy barato de aduana al courrier, vino por UPS
¡¡Feliz día entonces para todos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Teeeeerrrrriiiiiiible tweeeteeeeeeeeeerrrr !!!!!!


----------



## chauupinela

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Teeeeerrrrriiiiiiible tweeeteeeeeeeeeerrrr !!!!!!


Si, tenía otros en uso pero los fundí, también Scanspeak pero de menor potencia conseguidos en ML


----------



## Yamith253

cristian_r dijo:


> mi aporte no lo arme yo pero sirve igual...son load horns si alguien del foro las hizo me gustaria verla gracias.


 de esos bajos me armé dos para parlantes de 12 y 8 mas para parlantes de 8 pulgadas.... muy bueno para frecuencias desde los 40Hz hasta los 140Hz....


----------



## aguirregus

Hola amigos, les paso algunas fotos de mi último proyecto hecho con 2 drivers SB Acoustics. 
Hice un crossover LR2 cortado en 1.6 Khz aprovechando que el tweeter tiene una fs de alrededor de 550 Hz, la caja es cerrada de MDF de 19mm y con refuerzos internos, todo atornillado y encolado como corresponde.
Durante el desarrollo del crossover fui haciendo mediciones con un micro DBX RTA y la placa Focusrite 2i2 que uso habitualmente, eso me permitió hacer algunas correcciones hasta llegar a la versión final.


Para el ajuste final en el punto de escucha uso un miniDSP, es un lindo aparatito con una interface de software 
muy amigable.
Espero que les gusten!

Saludos,
Gustavo


----------



## jorger

Lo que voy a postear aquí no es tan interesante como lo del compañero de arriba. Siguiendo con lo que ya mostré aquí: Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa
Hoy viene la parte acústica.
Me quedé sin lugar para trabajar la madera y como se echaban encima las fechas de mis vacaciones tuve que improvisar. Muchos se me echarán encima (y yo a mí mismo) pero mandé a imprimir la caja en 3D con PLA. Si ya sé, el plástico suele ser un tanto catastrófico acústicamente hablando para éstas cosas, pero decidí fiarme de la relación tamaño-geometría de la caja y del relleno que le metería después, y comprobar por mí mismo si en éste caso en concreto, la elección de ese material es un problema.


Tengo pendiente colocar una lámina en el frontal de 2.5mm de espesor con la forma perimétrica de la brida de los altavoces, para que ésta quede a ras de la superficie, pero aún no ha habido tiempo.
Hay un par de parámetros T/S que impiden hacer una BR a menos que meta un FPB de 12dB/oct 0.707 a 50HZ. O podría haber metido una LT, que según el excel era viable para FSC=160Hz y Q=0.6 (Luego verán las mediciones). Pero como tampoco sabía cómo andaban las distorsiones a frecuencias cercanas a Fs (118Hz) para algo tan chico y no había espacio para tanta electrónica, lo dejé en caja sellada de 0.15L. Puede que en algún futuro lo replantee.

Por el momento las mediciones arrojan ésto:



Está hecha a 6.5cm de distancia, a un 20% de la potencia RMS máxima (0.4W aprox).
De manera subjetiva no voy a decir nada que no diga la medición, lo único: Para ser algo que no lleva ningún tipo de corrección electrónica, es sorprendente. Es muy agradable su escucha en música, y en películas también porque no existe ese problema de emborronamiento que sucede con otros drivers de peor calidad. En éstos no hay que poner el volumen más alto de lo necesario porque todo se entiende perfectamente.

Sobre SPL lo único que puedo decir es que la potencia total del sistema, para ser de unos ridículos 2W RMS, 78.6dB @2.83V/1m, es más que suficiente. Muy rara vez he puesto el volumen al tope para escuchar música con amigos, sólo para pruebas porque molesta mucho en las conversaciones. En películas, a mitad de volumen sobra si tienes el bafle a unos pocos cm.

Y para terminar dejo la medición de curva de impedancia en caja.
El valor de diámetro del cono que aparece en la captura no es real. Es el equivalente sacado de la suma de áreas efectivas de ambos conos.

Un saludo.


----------



## lossless

Mi bafle Sony 10", medios y agudos tapiados con terciado,  entre 30 y 40 hz vibra toda la casa.
Saludos
lossless


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Aquí mi primera caja acústica construida "científicamente" 100x100 por mí, esto es, averiguar los parámetros Thiele_Small de los altavoces (Mil gracias, Sr Juan Filas), y en base a ellos, diseñar la caja, construirla, pintarla, etc.....
Es un sub de 235 litros, 2 x 15", autoamplificado, con una etapa de 1400Wrms, y en próximas semanas, cuando aprenda a medir con el Arta, veré si todo ha salido como debería, aunque las primeras impresiones de escucha son espectaculares

Está hecho con contrachapado de 15mm malillo del que ya tenía por ahí un montón, pero la caja tiene suficientes refuerzos por dentro, no vibra lo más mínimo.

Dejo algunas fotos




Saludos!!!


----------



## DMLUNA

juanfilas dijo:


> Como andan todos, les dejo unas fotos de unas columnas que empece a hacer como hace 3 años, pero nunca las había terminado (como habran notado, ya ni de escribir tengo tiempo  ... ya vendran tiempos mejores), espero les gusten, suenan muy bien (perdón por la pésima calidad de las fotos, las saque rápido con el tel):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121379
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121380


@juanfilas una preguntonta, que no estén alineados el tweeter y el midrange, respecto del Woofer, es por una cuestión estética? Libre albedrío? O hay una explicación acústica? 
Pd: hermosas columnas, mis felicitaciones.


----------



## DLO

hola a toda la comunidad!
comparto mi humilde proyecto,,,,componentes leea ,crossover leea y driver piezoelectrico 1"!
son echos en madera y tapas de pc at es para medios agudos ! y las tweeteras grandes


----------



## MFK08

Un modesto 2.1 todo en un bafle para que sea portátil... Obviamente está todo debidamente dividido internamente


----------



## MFK08

Después de revisar las 146 páginas me di cuenta que nunca subí las fotos de mis caballito de batalla. Estás van a todas las fiestas familiares o de amigos... El woofer es un 10pw3 de selenium y el drivers un dt150 de la misma marca suenan muy bien. El ampli es un 2.1 fabricado con 4 TDA7294 uno para cada canal y dos en puente para el Subwofer, este último todavía no lo fabrique pero el ampli está.


----------



## ostondj

endryc1 dijo:


> No son bafles, son diafragmas de unidades de 2 pulg hechas por mi. Garantizado que llegan hasta los 16 khz. Material utilizado, Alumino de lata de bebida. Saludos para todos.


Saludos desde Chile, consulta, como quedaron los diagramas en resistencia y calidad de sonido


----------



## endryc1

Se me partieron las bridas porque eran de lamina muy dura. LaS cambie y hasta ahora todo okkk


----------



## MFK08

Continuando con el 2.1 portátil. Una base de esmalte al agua blanco, pintura para carrocería al agua y una mano de esmalte negro brillante como para terminar


----------



## MFK08

Terminando otro trabajito...


----------



## Holas

Que lindos trabajos... es para sacarse el sombrero!


----------



## Baflecito

MFK08, que altavoz pondrás en los bafles 2.1, están muy bien trabajados


----------



## LuisVonka

Buenas, éste es mi humilde audio, la parlanteria es medio pelo y me gustaría cambiarla apenas pueda por algún sub rockford y medios agudos mas decentes...
 Actualmente tengo un bomber evolution de 15" 650Wd4 al puente de una apogee p2000, con dos medios 8" y tweeter bala audiopipe movidos por una skp max310 estéreo...entre potencias uso un crossover activo de audio car al cual le agregue un filtro subsonico para el sub y para las cajas chicas estoy intentando hacer un filtro pasivo pero la parlantes no me ayudan jajaj
Las cajas las hice yo totalmente usando lo que sabía y el winISD.
 Si conocen algunos parlantes que pueda usar como medio alto con buena respuesta y sea accesible me seria de mucha ayuda ya que no se si vender las cajas chicas o hacerla 3 vías para parchar lo mal que responden según el mic que tengo en casa...

Un abrazo


----------



## shevchenko

Ni bien estaba haciendo la casa, la música comenzo a ser necesaria, asi que arme ese baflesito, parlante celenium viejisimo made in Brasil de "500"w creo que debe llegar a los 200 con suerte, el tweeter también celenium, tiene un bipin de 220v como R limitadora y un cap de 1,5uF (poliester creo)  el amp es un hermoso irs2092 con irfp240 alimentado con +-72vdc y la verdad que a volumen alto suena imponente, hoy en dia ya tengo las 2 etapas armadas y a esa la saqué de ahi adentro, si bien iba bien la vibración seguro era terrible.


----------



## Agustinw

Buen día
Les dejo unas fotos del avance de mis bafles que ya me falta poco para darles la pintura final
El finde pasado terminé de darle sellador nitrocelulósico con pistola
Voy a ver si en las próximas semanas ya preparo para darle la pintura final, estaba pensando en laca negra mate o satinada

La masilla que usé es masilla plástica, en algunos lados bastante ya que la maderera fue bastante mala con algunos cortes...
Espero que aguante y no se salte nada


----------



## Jose54

edwindj dijo:


> buenas noches si amigo ya las probé suenan excelentes. me falta comprar la guataca o es espuma acústica dentro de los bafles. todos los componentes son prv audio suena limpio y sin distorcion.


Hola edwindj, de que tamaño son esos componentes 12" o 15", y que modelo especificamente? y puedes facilitarme las dimensiones de ese bafle?. Gracias


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Les dejo unas fotos de un canal central que hice recientemente. Esta "tri-amplificado".


----------



## AntonioAA

Despues de siglos de no hacer nada de esto , resurgió mi corazoncito y como tuve oportunidad de comprar un DSP Dayton , encaré este proyecto "Poor man's speaker" ... 
Son drivers de bajo costo , sin crossover , solo para tri-amp .
El midwoofer en SB Accoustics SB16PFCR25-8 y el tweeter Dayton DC28F-8 .
Debo mediciones , hasta ahora solo hice unas medidas y ajustes rapidas con RTA . Prometen , al menos se escuchan muy lindo .
Y tuve que equalizar muy poquito , mas que nada por ambiente .

Porque blanco?? porque se me cantó !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que desprolijo quedó el tuyter detrás del bufer


----------



## AntonioAA

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que desprolijo quedó el tuyter detrás del bufer


El inefable Dr. Linkwitz dice que para usar sus filtros se requiere time-alingment . Puede ser fisico , pasivo o activo .
Y lo peor ES QUE FUNCIONA .
En este caso va a ir con DSP , pero la resolución del mismo no es muy sutil para casos como este .
Ademas las circunstancias nunca aseguran que sera toda la vida como fue planeado , de modo que lo hice por si alguna vez va para pasivo ( lo mismo el tubo de sintonia que no se usa para el corte a 200Hz ) 
Hay otras implementaciones comerciales con ese recurso , esta no es la primera que hago y no he medido difracción en absoluto , llamese suerte o precariedad de las mismas .....
Recordar que este es un 'poor man's project'  dadas las circunstancias ... yo feliz de haber conseguido al menos esos drivers low-end !
.... espero que ningun moderador vea esa forma de escribir ....


----------



## ccolonna

Hola a todos !!!

Tenia ratitos libres y llegó el momento que los viejos Leea volvieran a sonar
Tenia 2 812 RE 16ohms de la calle :
Recupero
y 2  812 RE 8ohms impecables ...  2 tweeters Leson creo que brasileros...  y 2 parlantes comunes de 4" 3.5w  (tenia muchos mas..pero fueron los mas agradables a las voces y sonidos medios).
La madera por la potencia que iba a manejar fue todo rejunte que tenia y era un proyecto de pocos $$$, partes de 12mm y algunas en 19mm..ambos son identicos..si el techo era 19mm de uno..el otro igual.
Conectado quedó así...  los 812 en paralelo... da unos 5.33 omhs de impedancia... los medios capacitor de 4,7uf y aislado de la caja, los tweeters con 2.2 uF.      
Suena muy agradable y claro... obvio que esta relimitado en bajos y potencia ... pero sorprende. 
El tubo de sintonia fue variando el largo y una vez cerrado es mejor el sonido con tubo que tapado..así que quedó con tubo.
No tiene destino aún salvo dejar funcionando esos parlantes que tenían destino de estar escondidos o con riego de roturas.


----------



## direccionyproyectos

_Foto de los míos. Los inicié allá por los 80 y aún sigo agregando cajas... Llegaré al techo . 
Son copias de JBL y TAD. Made in casa. _


----------

